# Official: For Short Haired Ladies...APL by Dec'09!



## SouthernStunner (Dec 22, 2008)

Ok ladies the previously thread has been deleted so if I don't have your name please PM me. 
As promised I am now printing the list of challengers and rules:
*Rules*​ 
*1.* Keep everyone posted on your progress and Heaven forbid your setbacks. We are all here to learn and support one another.
*2.* Post pictures as much as you want!!! Keep in mind that you MUST post at the end of each quarter as well.
*3.* Be kind and support one another ladies. This will be challenging enough without the drama so keep the negativity to yourself. Thank you


*End of each Session Posting Time*​                                          March 31
June 30
September 30
December 20​ 
*Prizes*​I will be giving various prizes away (about 6 give or take) throughout the year. This is my way to help keep everyone focused on our goal. The first one will be in Feb. so keep an eye out!

​​ *Sign up is over*


----------



## SouthernStunner (Dec 22, 2008)

*challengers*​Blkrose
boingboing
Brooklyn 72
BrownEyez22
bubblegumdreams
buddhas mom
ButterCaramel
Butterfly3582
C. Nicole
calsensual1
Carrie A
chelleyrock
chestnutblonde
Chi Chi Star
chnkybroneyes
choppybob
ChoZyn
christian 01
chrstndiva
CICI 24
ckn
cream Tee
curlyreese
daephae
danigurl18
DaPPeR
delray 7120000
​Jaxhair
ksk   xs
Coolata
evsbaby
phoebe234
s1b000
Bliss806
leejeans
JayAnn0513
Moustacy
soulflower
honieb1
Ms. Lyons
meziaa
hotcoco
poeticmusiqu
prettyhair73
KarmelQT_2008
Noryette
brebre928
MagnoliaBelle
laurensahLey
SnnyDays
MrJohnsonsRib
Neemo
snilloh
silvergirl
Klutzie
candacyEliz
marzinetta
alopeciagrl
cubanit
ambellan


----------



## SouthernStunner (Dec 22, 2008)

deola                                                                  
Digital Tempest                                                     
discodumpling                                                       
diva613                                                               
Dommo                                                                
DontspeakDefeat                                                   
drjo 91                                                                
DTWgrl                                                                
Duchesse                                                             
flowingocks                                                          
Forever in Bloom                                                   
freelove                                                              
gdivant  
grownupnai                                                             
Gemini350z                                                          
Geminigirl                                                            
glamckick84                                                        
goldenchica                                                        
gymfreak                                                            
J KKelly                                                              
heyfranz                                                             
Honey-Dip                                                          
Hot40                                                                
Hsmith                                                               
I shure do wish                                                    
innocentdevil                                                       
Isis77                                                                 
Itismehmmkay
Ivy Santolina
IvyButter
Jaded faerie
jamica lovely
Jassy 28
jazzmoods
jbailey
Jsjess
JustKiya
kalmit
kandi
KAT25
kathryn
Kedda0720pooh
Keepinitnatural
Keisha T
Kels823
Kennedi
KeraKrazy
Kermly
kinkylyfe
KizzieNapps
KrimsonKween
Kurly K
Kusare
I in 1 luv
Ladybug71
LaNecia
blair
aa9746
abbygirl
achangedlife
aevieal
ajiamarie
alabama
alyn 308
amazing
Amelia 456
Anancy
Anew
anilove
apemay 1969
Arabella
Ariana 4000
Artemis
Atlanta JJ
Auburn
AVE One
ayjacks
babygryl79
bamachic 08
beans4reezy
belle
bermudabeauty
BGT
blair
coffee
alopeciagrl
Kusare
CubanMorena
LaFaraona
NOLAgyrl
SweetMarshCrystal


----------



## SouthernStunner (Dec 22, 2008)

lacying
ladylends
lili 411
Lisaa Bonet
Lollyoo
lou lou 82
-Love, Love*
Loves Harmony
Ltown
luvmesumhair
lwilliams1922
Mai Tai
Mandy 4610
Manushka
MeechUK
meka
Michiko
millqui
misconstrue
missdemi
Miz Jackson
mizchari
mizzdebbi
*Morena*
Mo96
fobaker
msdevo
myangeleyez1072
Mystic
Mz. Princess
Naijanikki
Nappinique
Napptural Womyn
Natural Beauty87
naturalpride
Nclady
neks4u2c
nijerannce
Nik4jesus
Nnelove
Noodle Mama
not Pochahontas
Nubiangoddess3
nuggetrock
Nya 33
ParvaniVida
Patientlygrowing
Platinum
princessid
Purfectalibi
raloftin
redliz81 
Roses Black
Rosie 8604
runwaydream
S Nyeema
*closer*2*my*dreams*
latingirly020488
seyyeyes3616
babs19
**Jade**
Caramelcutieinva
swalker
southerngirl4ever
legslikewhoa
vnaps
renae 226
topnotch 010
praisedancer
daydream 2876
kittenz
miss iari
futurescbride
Kiarai
HarlemHottie


----------



## SouthernStunner (Dec 22, 2008)

sampbell
Sanserity 30
sarahh
scampbell
scarcity 21
SelfStyled
shae 101s
shakira 74
shan 2001
Shay 72
Shibababy
silentdove13
Simone Reynold
simplyme 1985
skatergurljubulee
Smilye 79
smwrigh3
Snilloh
sonia 1965
SouthernBeauty
SoutherStunner
spacetygrss
suganhuneyicedt
sugarplum
swalker31
sweetg
sweetsuccess
sxyhairfetish
TashaK
taz 007
tbutler 2205
TCatt86
The Princess
Tiffanita
tiffupretty
Tigget 75
TinkaBella
Tinkerbell19
trenise
TrustMeLove
truthbetold
tycoles
unalteredone
Unique4lyfe33
Vetta Vetta
VirGoViXxEn
waistlength 1110
xX-AfroDoll-Xx
ycj
wish4length
shortdub78
imanc84
Golden75
minnie
Lei*Lei
Tiffanita
WonderfullyMade
babs19
miai 74
ajiamarie
soulflower24
HoneyB
chestnutblonde
Purfectalibi
aa9974
blvilla 23
Blkrose
perlenoire 83
siplyme 1985
lp3181p
sarcity21
imaqt
PittiPat
CheistryGirl
trinigal27
lacreolegurl
Essensual
basic64
Lei*Lei
IndianAngel22
PetiteOne
carmencan
maleucia
meziaa
Luxurious12
Mis007
paradise16
prettybrowneyescutie
NuBraveHeart
Michelle Obama fan
stdwrites


----------



## rainbowknots (Dec 22, 2008)

sign me up please. I'm not sure how to PM


----------



## SouthernStunner (Dec 22, 2008)

your in ladylends


----------



## msdevo (Dec 22, 2008)

APL Here I come


----------



## Mystic (Dec 22, 2008)

Sounds good to me~


----------



## rainbowknots (Dec 22, 2008)

yes!!! My 1st challenge. So how does this stuff work, is there going to be a separate thread. Are there any rules to follow like how often to deep condition or wash I just joined the website a couple of days ago so I'm new to all of this


----------



## Coffee (Dec 22, 2008)

I'ma try, so I'm in!!


----------



## meka (Dec 22, 2008)

Im in.............

What are you ladies gonna be doing to "expedite" the growing process?


----------



## naturalpride (Dec 22, 2008)

Hope it's not too late, but I want to enter


----------



## Loves Harmony (Dec 22, 2008)

I would love to join..... neck lenght now


----------



## Mystic (Dec 22, 2008)

I don't know about "expediting" the process but I intend to keep my hair in protective styles 95% of the time, along with my normal regimen of DC every week and rinsing 2-3X per week.  I intend to keep it simple~




meka said:


> Im in.............
> 
> What are you ladies gonna be doing to "expedite" the growing process?


----------



## Shay72 (Dec 22, 2008)

To expedite my progress I just plan to be consistent with my reggie and bun daily. In the two months that I've been bunning I can really tell the difference in my hair.


----------



## India*32 (Dec 22, 2008)

Simone's in the house.  I'm joining in.  thanks.  Happy Hair Growing


----------



## SouthernStunner (Dec 22, 2008)

ladylends said:


> yes!!! My 1st challenge. So how does this stuff work, is there going to be a separate thread. Are there any rules to follow like how often to deep condition or wash I just joined the website a couple of days ago so I'm new to all of this


 

This is for encouragement.  The rules should be the first thread.  Please list your regimen if you didnt on the previous (now locked) thread.  That what people with the same hair type could view it, borrow it or may give you suggestions on how to improve it.

Because this is such a non-restricted challenge it works well with other challenges.  For example I am doing the SL, C&G, and Bootcamp challenges that have more concrete rules.

I hope I have answered all your questions.  WELCOME and good luck!


----------



## The Princess (Dec 22, 2008)

You giving away prizes, wow. Thats a good incentive. Im liking this challenge already.


----------



## SouthernStunner (Dec 22, 2008)

meka said:


> Im in.............
> 
> What are you ladies gonna be doing to "expedite" the growing process?


 
Protective styling (braids and when out of braids I will be wigging it) OCT in the morning, MT at night.  Co-washing 3x a week, DC 2x a week.  oh and PRAYERS!!!!!


----------



## SouthernStunner (Dec 22, 2008)

The Princess said:


> You giving away prizes, wow. Thats a good incentive. Im liking this challenge already.


 
Got to keep you all interested.


----------



## The Princess (Dec 22, 2008)

My regimen will be to keep it simple. I wear my hair in a bun like 98.9 percent of the time. So for me:

Wet Bunning
Moisturize ends daily
Co wash 1-2 times a week
Deep Condition 1-2 times a week
I do go to the beautician  at least 2-3 times during my relaxer cycle. To get a relaxer and get my hair flatiron. 

Wash: Hairveda Alma Rinse/CON (Old Version)

Co Wash: VO5 Moisturize Milk Strawberries & Cream, Shescenit Advocado Conditioner and Orange Olive Oil Conditioner, Mizani Thermasmooth Conditioner-This is good to use when Im 6-8 weeks post, (however I been lucky this go around not to use it, my NG is in tact).  Palmers Olive Oil Conditioner, I also have some Biosilk conditioner, I need to try that out, CON Nourshing Conditioner.

Deep Conditioners: ORS Replenish Pak and Shescentit Bannana Brulee

Moisturizer: Palmers Olive Oil Hair Milk, ORS Olive Oil Creme, Komaza Sheabutter hairlotion, Paul Mitchell Leave in Conditioner/Sally GVP version as well. 

Oils and Sealant: Hairveda Vatika Frosting, Hairveda Omega 3,6,9, Hairveda Almond glaze. 

Gels: Jam and Hairveda Whipped Jelly

Vits: Yes-Majority for overal body than hair. But garlic is included to help with hair shedding, I don't shed much and I think its because of the garlic pills.


----------



## SouthernStunner (Dec 23, 2008)

I am like 17 weeks post and I need to find a conditioner to cowash with.  I have tons of VO5 strawberries and cream and that worked but now that I am further along in my stretching and plan on going a year without relaxing I need something with some kick to it.


----------



## grownupnai (Dec 23, 2008)

Hi,
My name is Nai. I'm a newbie but have been inspired and lurking for quite a while. I've learned so much from all of you. My hair really started to grow because of all of the information I've learned on this board. I've hit official shoulder length recently and I'm really excited to be in this challenge. 
Regime
Co wash(suave coconut) 2-3 times a week follow with a 5 min condition (bio silk) rinse and squeeze and then add mane n tail as a leave in
DC once a week (still looking for a good dc) and my hair loves protein
Protective styles 85% of the time. I've been bunning, 2 buns set low, 2 braids at night with mane n tail carrot oil cream. This product is super oily but no mineral oil or petroleum. It's good for sleepy hair because I don't tie my hair down and the pillow absorbs the oil and my hair is soft in the morning and not super oily.I put conditioner (mane n tail) on the end of my braids before i wrap them with the scunci pony holders.
I like my regime, it's been good to me but I am so open to suggestions, especially a good deep conditioner for protein loving 3b-3c hair.
Count me in. We can do it! 
xo Nai


----------



## rainbowknots (Dec 23, 2008)

Shay72 said:


> To expedite my progress I just plan to be consistent with my reggie and bun daily. In the two months that I've been bunning I can really tell the difference in my hair.


 
I hate to sound stupid but what exactly is bunning? Is it like wearing a ponytail? I've worn ponytails since like forever and my hair is in the worst condition that it could possibly be in...


----------



## SouthernStunner (Dec 23, 2008)

ur in nai Welcome!


----------



## SouthernStunner (Dec 23, 2008)

ladylends said:


> I hate to sound stupid but what exactly is bunning? Is it like wearing a ponytail? I've worn ponytails since like forever and my hair is in the worst condition that it could possibly be in...


 

If I am not mistaken bunning is a ponytail but the hair is usually tucked under to protect the ends.


----------



## grownupnai (Dec 23, 2008)

ladylends said:


> I hate to sound stupid but what exactly is bunning? Is it like wearing a ponytail? I've worn ponytails since like forever and my hair is in the worst condition that it could possibly be in...



Wearing you hair in an actual bun and tucking your ends to protect them, if i am correct?


----------



## latingirly020488 (Dec 23, 2008)

I am in !! I had set backs in 08' and also got discouraged but 09' is a whole different year and im ready to commit 100%!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rainbowknots (Dec 23, 2008)

Well I've been trying to find what products I should use for this challenge and I ran into one called Hairveda. Every single user of her products had positive things to say about it! Quite naturally I rushed to her web site to see if I could purchase anything....and she's closed until Jan 1 2009 . So if there are any other newbies out there (like me), who have no idea where to start, I would suggest you start with her products which I surely will be doing at the turn of the year. Here's the website for those who are interested:

http://hairveda.com/default.aspx


----------



## beans4reezy (Dec 23, 2008)

I am so tempted to join!  I am already in the SL challenge and the 2009 Booth camp...would one more challenge be too much???? hmmmmmmmm


----------



## Shay72 (Dec 23, 2008)

ladylends said:


> Well I've been trying to find what products I should use for this challenge and I ran into one called Hairveda. Every single user of her products had positive things to say about it! Quite naturally I rushed to her web site to see if I could purchase anything....and she's closed until Jan 1 2009 . So if there are any other newbies out there (like me), who have no idea where to start, I would suggest you start with her products which I surely will be doing at the turn of the year. Here's the website for those who are interested:
> 
> http://hairveda.com/default.aspx


 
I agree Ladyends this is an excellent place to start.  I was fortunate enough when I first got here I saw the threads too.  I am so happy because I didn't have to try a lot of products.  I tried Hairveda and been happy since then.  I do want to tell you that because her products are handmade--meaning she makes them when you order them--they take a bit longer to get to you.  If you become a Hairveda stan (I believe I stole that from Curlee Lurker) just plan accordingly.


----------



## loulou82 (Dec 23, 2008)

Dang there's a  lot of us ! HHG Ladies!


----------



## sexyeyes3616 (Dec 23, 2008)

I'd like to be added. I think I will be APL when I get my relaxed next month, because I was about an inch away from full APL the last time I got my hair relaxed in October. I am really hoping I am.


----------



## babs19 (Dec 23, 2008)

i thought i joined this but i guess i must have ben dreaming of it
well im in!
My regime is deep condition once a week, co wash once a week, moisturize daily,, bunning, stretching relaxers and braids


----------



## Junebug D (Dec 23, 2008)

Woot! Can't wait to reach APL! Don't remember if I posted my reggie in the other thread, but here goes...

And my seasons are a little off because they're based on Chicago weather. 

Winter (January-April): Wigs. Hair underneath will be braided or twisted or loosely cornrowed (since I'll just be learning how to do these anyway). Shampoo & DC once per week. Moisturize morning and night.

Spring (April-June): Braid extensions. Shampoo & conditon every 2 weeks. Moisturize CONSTANTLY!

Summer (July-September): Twists (also including chunky twists and twist-outs). Shampoo, deep condition, and retwist weekly. Moisturize 2x daily.

Fall (October-December 15): Buns _(if I have enough hair???)_ Shampoo, DC weekly. Moisturize 2x daily. 

Other stuff: MSM, biotin, and MN for as long as I don't have any nasty side effects.


----------



## sxyhairfetish (Dec 23, 2008)

Im excited about this... My protective hairstyle will be twist outs (my fave) and as i get tired of them i'll experiment with other styles... 
Wash and DC once a Week and Moisturize Moisturize Moisturize.... Im gonna KISS and see where it takes me. I'll also dibble dabble in some growth aids from time to time and stay away from braid extensions during my lazy times. APL 2009? NO SWEAT.


----------



## JustKiya (Dec 23, 2008)

Excellent, excellent!! I saw the old thread was locked yesterday, and thought I was crazy since I couldn't find a new one! I'll have to have DH take a progress picture for me this weekend, I reckon.  




meka said:


> Im in.............
> 
> What are you ladies gonna be doing to "expedite" the growing process?



I'm going to be doing 24/7 protective styling, and using MT.


----------



## **Jade** (Dec 23, 2008)

Is it too late to get in on the action?


----------



## itsmetwig (Dec 23, 2008)

What's APL?


----------



## Platinum (Dec 23, 2008)

itsmetwig said:


> What's APL?


 
Arm Pit Length


----------



## Golden75 (Dec 23, 2008)

I'm in! I think I am SL, but not a full SL, kinda btwn NL & SL.  I'll post pics next week.  This will definately b a challenge 2 achieve APL, but it will make me stay on track.  I am a newbie, lurked for about a month or so, always been a PJ, always concerned about hair but did not know how 2 take care of it.  I will post my reggie, but it will prob change w/ different products, especially since I have to wait til I can order Hairveda and still waiting for my Mega Tek!!! (is that ok?)

Reggie:
-wash w/ poo every week (current is CON mixed w/ a Carols Daughter shampoo); 1-2 per month clarifying shampoo ---I will be switching poo to Kenra---
-moisturizing conditioner w/ heat 45-1hr (Kenra MC[will buy 12/23], Elasta DPR-11, ORS RP) 2x per week
-2x per month DC w/ Aphrogee 2 min 15mins w/ heat, in conjucntion w/ moisture DC for 45-1hr
-co-wash 1-2x per week --too many conditioners to choose, usually switch it up-but all are moisture based 
-full rollerset 1x per week/for co-wash days-braid out or ponytail rollset
-moisturize & seal 2-3x per day 

Sometimes I prepoo with homemade concotions--oils, honey, molasses, fruits, coconut milk (want try coconut cream since thicker)

I am 14 weeks post relaxer.  i was always a stretcher, not sure if I am transitioning/or if I will relax once my hair is healthier.  Believe it or not I am trying to keep it simple.


----------



## Tiffanita (Dec 23, 2008)

I plan to:
-pre-poo before every wash with Organix conditioner and vatika oil
-wash every 4-5 days (alternating between CON shampoo and V05 Moisture Milks conditioner)
-dc after every wash with ORS Replenishing or Pantene R&N Breakage Defense Mask
-always rollerset
-moisturize with KeraCare Creme Hairdress and seal with coconut, grapeseed or jojoba twice a day
-never go out in the winter air with my hair exposed...silk scarf under a hat always!

My hair gets mad at me for stretching, so I'll continue to get relaxers every 8-9 weeks.  I get a dusting every other relaxer.


----------



## *closer*2*my*dreams* (Dec 23, 2008)

*I'm officially in! I'm currently struggling to get to SL, and I'm hoping to be between sl and apl by May 2009!*

*My reggie changes with the wind, but I do have some staples!*


*clarifying: Aveda Hair Detoxifier (maybe every 2 weeks)*
*Moisturizing shampoo: Aveda Damage remedy (maybe weekly)*
*Co-washing: Garnier Fructis or Aussie Moist*
*Deep Conditioning: ORS in bottle; once I run out I'll be using Aveda Dry remedy*
*Leave-in: Glycerin, silk amino acids, honeyquat, and water mix*
*Growth aids: Megatek and OCT*
*Daily stlying is bunning but I'm going to join the rollerset challenge and rollerset twice a week so of course my reggie would change again, but I have my staple products and hopefully I will get to where I want to be!*


----------



## butterfly3582 (Dec 23, 2008)

Regimen

Mositurize & seal daily
Wash and DC weekly
Protein treatment as needed
Rollerset or buns (protective style)
no direct heat
10-12 week relaxer

Starting pics


----------



## BrownEyez22 (Dec 23, 2008)

I have a sew-in right now, but I will be back to check in with starting pictures after the 3rd. I am excited about this challege!


----------



## caramelcutieinva (Dec 23, 2008)

I'm in

I am still confused by I think I have a mix of 3c and 4 something 

Regimen

Co Wash 2 times a week 
DC every two weeks
ACV rinse once a month 
Flat Iron once a month
Styling: Twist Outs, Shingling and Puffs 
Protein Treatments before flat iron 
Frizz Treatment every two weeks 

New things to incorporate : Vitamins, Rollerset, Kinky Twists, Sealing


----------



## rainbowknots (Dec 23, 2008)

How do you stretch out a relaxer. I'm almost 5 weeks past my last relaxer but my goal is to stretch to 7 or 8 weeks. Anybody got any suggestions? Also, I don't have a reggie yet because I'm new to the healthy hair game but here's what i'm going to start of trying I'm open to suggestions:

prepoo/wash/condition 1x week
moisturize daily 

*I'll have to use heat 1x a week when I wash because my hair isn't long enough to bun it. So even though I have new growth, i still have to try to wear my hair down and it looks bad!


----------



## loulou82 (Dec 23, 2008)

ladylends said:


> How do you stretch out a relaxer. I'm almost 5 weeks past my last relaxer but my goal is to stretch to 7 or 8 weeks. Anybody got any suggestions? Also, I don't have a reggie yet because I'm new to the healthy hair game but here's what i'm going to start of trying I'm open to suggestions:
> 
> prepoo/wash/condition 1x week
> moisturize daily
> ...



Do you have a pic? I started out at NL and my hair was jussst long enough for my to get an elastic around it so I managed to wear a phony ponytail with clips on the inside. So I actually ended up bunning my phony pony but it worked. My own hair was covered and protected. 

Stretching is not difficult once you find the right hair styles to help you. Suggestions include cornrows, braid outs, straw sets, bantu knot outs, roller sets, weaves, braids, kinky twists. Once you get deep into a stretch (14 weeks post or more) it may be beneficial to wash and DC your hair in sections. Just don't fight your hair; work with it. Add on one week at a time to your stretch if that's easier. Start with a 7 week stretch and then next time do an 8 week stretch and so on.

If a comb isn't getting through it anymore switch to a rake comb or a wide tooth comb and use your fingers first to detangle in sections and then the comb; twist up the detangled section; and move on to another section.


----------



## msa (Dec 23, 2008)

Here's my regimen for '09...I'll edit if it changes:


1. Wash with baking soda/water mix. 
    -I usually do BS once a week and rinse with plain water every 3-4 days.
2. Use coconut oil to detangle each section.
3. Add castor oil, twist, and bantu knot (about 15). Take out in the morning. Wear in curly fro or pinned up.
4. At night dampen with water, add castor oil, re-knot (about 10) , cover with bonnet.


----------



## SouthernStunner (Dec 23, 2008)

can someone suggest a good conditioner for new growth???  I am 17 weeks post and when I co-wash or shampoo wash for that matter I cant get to my scalp and then it is starting to feel no slip.  what do u think of NT triple moisture daily deep con and their deep recovery mask?????  I just bought them today so I may try tonight.  I just got to make it to saturday when I get my kinky twist in.


----------



## SouthernStunner (Dec 23, 2008)

IS ANYONE GETTING AS EXCITED AS I AM??????????


----------



## Mystic (Dec 23, 2008)

Love, love NT triple moisture condition and the deep mask gives awesome slip.  You made a good choice! 



SouthernStunner said:


> can someone suggest a good conditioner for new growth???  I am 17 weeks post and when I co-wash or shampoo wash for that matter I cant get to my scalp and then it is starting to feel no slip.  *what do u think of NT triple moisture daily deep con and their deep recovery mask????? * I just bought them today so I may try tonight.  I just got to make it to saturday when I get my kinky twist in.





SouthernStunner said:


> *IS ANYONE GETTING AS EXCITED AS I AM??????????*



I am very excited too!!!  This is actually the very first challenge that I will participate in; I have been here for a long time but never felt motivated to participate in anything .  For some reason, I feel differently now - I guess it's the excitement that APL is really possible for 2009, yeah!! .


----------



## msa (Dec 23, 2008)

SouthernStunner said:


> can someone suggest a good conditioner for new growth???  I am 17 weeks post and when I co-wash or shampoo wash for that matter I cant get to my scalp and then it is starting to feel no slip.  what do u think of NT triple moisture daily deep con and their *deep recovery mask*?????  I just bought them today so I may try tonight.  I just got to make it to saturday when I get my kinky twist in.



Is that the one in the jar? If so, I used to use that as a cowash. This was before hair boards so I didn't know it was supposed to be a deep conditioner. I cowashed every day with it because it made my hair really easy to detangle. I think I used like 1/3 of the jar every day...but it worked really well. My shower comb would just slide through.

I've been natural my whole life and that NTM conditioner is definitely in the top 3 commercial products I've ever used.


----------



## complexsimplicity (Dec 23, 2008)

do you guys mind if i ask y the other thread got closed???


----------



## msa (Dec 23, 2008)

complexsimplicity said:


> do you guys mind if i ask y the other thread got closed???



The OP requested that it be closed so that there would only be one thread...this one is the official one...that one was there just to get people ready and see who was interested in joining. No drama or anything like that.


----------



## innocentdevil (Dec 23, 2008)

here is my starting pic: http://images44.fotki.com/v1417/photos/1/1442594/7043365/Image0027-vi.jpg

im full SL but it looks APL cause my head is a little tilted lol

regimen: 

-shampoo twice a week

-moisturize hair 2 times a day

-deep condition 2-3 times a week

-detangle with every shampoo

-hot oil treatments once a month

-protein when needed

-twist up hair at night and sleep in a silk bonet or scarf

-and apply Mega-tek mixture twice a week


----------



## Golden75 (Dec 24, 2008)

SouthernStunner said:


> IS ANYONE GETTING AS EXCITED AS I AM??????????


 
I am. This will really make me take of my hair and not fall off, even if I do not see noticeable progress.  Still didn't get my Mega-tek, but that is a different story.


----------



## smwrigh3 (Dec 24, 2008)

how do u subscribe.. I don't wanna lose this thread!?


----------



## SouthernStunner (Dec 24, 2008)

go to the top of the thread right below the page numbers and u will see thread tools click on that and u can subscribe.


----------



## BGT (Dec 24, 2008)

I'm in.


----------



## Nya33 (Dec 24, 2008)

Really excited about this challenge. Thanks for sorting this southernstunner!


----------



## Zay-neey (Dec 24, 2008)

Im In , Sign me up
first challenge Ever
I'm transistioning , its a set back but it just makes me want to keep trying ! hope i make it


----------



## The Princess (Dec 24, 2008)

Right now im 7 weeks post and I just used Hairveda Moist Pro. It really made my hair very silky. 

Im scheduled to get a relaxer next week, but I will probally stretch at least another two weeks. The weekly DC is really helping me alot.


----------



## PlatinumBronze (Dec 24, 2008)

I'm in and this will be my first LHCF challenge.  

Next month after I relax (Jan 10th) I will get a fresh hair cut (about 2 inches cut off for layers and my length evened out).

My wash regimen will be (every 5-7 days):

1. pre-poo w/ my favorite conditioner mix
2. shampoo with one of the following (KC Hydrating Poo, Joico K-Pak, or Elasta QP Shampoo for relaxed hair)
3. Reconstruct- GVP Joico K-Pak reconstructor (5 mins)
4. Deep Condition for 30+ mins (1 week moisture based, 1 week protein based)
5. Rollerset 

co-wash 1 x weekly followed by 20 min DC (if needed, especially once I'm 4 weeks post)

Limit direct heat to 1 x monthly


----------



## SouthernStunner (Dec 24, 2008)

Nya33 said:


> Really excited about this challenge. Thanks for sorting this southernstunner!


 

You are welcome.  This may sound selfish but I am using u guys as my motivation.  Without yall helping me by joining this challenge and encouraging everyone I dont know if I would have the courage to even consider APL.  
So thankyou!


----------



## glamchick84 (Dec 24, 2008)

Here's my starting pics!!! good luck to everyone


----------



## latingirly020488 (Dec 24, 2008)

My regimen : Co-Wash 2-3x a week , moisturize with hawaiian silky 14 in 1 (1x every day). Deep condition 1x a week (saturdays). Stretch relaxers 16-20 weeks if possible (trying to relax  3 times a year) . Wash hair with indian products on saturdays.( Amla oil and  Shikakai oil)
No shampoo! Low manipultion and absoloutely no heat!! And no trimming .


Hair type:4a/b
Current length: Grazing shoulder lenght
Short term goal: APL by Dec 09'
Long term goal: Mid back by Dec 2012 !


----------



## jamaicalovely (Dec 24, 2008)

I'm so down....Here's my starting pic.


----------



## alopeciagrl (Dec 24, 2008)

I read this tread the other day and asked my stylist (who knows my hair) if she tought this was possible for me given me hair has never past my shoulders. She said, "Sure if we ADD some hair."...LOL! 

Well now I'm definitely up for the challenge!!! COUNT ME IN...IT'S ON!


----------



## Shay72 (Dec 24, 2008)

jamaicalovely said:


> I'm so down....Here's my starting pic.


 
I'm going through my subscribed threads right now but it looks like I need to look for your reveal thread!!!!!!!!! Your hair looks fantastic! Great progress!


----------



## discodumpling (Dec 24, 2008)

My reggie is more of the same. KISS. My hair is braided twisted or bunned 99.99% of the time. I plan to achieve APL even with a couple of trims in 09.
Here is my starting pic: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Flat ironed on setting #4 with a Maxiglide. December 2008.


----------



## rainbowknots (Dec 25, 2008)

Ok, here's my starting out photos. Also here's my projected regimen. It'll probably be another month before I have all of these items though:

Pre-poo with Hairveda Vatika Frosting 1x a week
Wash with moisturizing shampoo 1x a week
Deep-condition (alternating between a protein and a moisturizing conditioner) 1x a week.
Massage scalp with Asha Omega Oil after every wash
Clarify 1x a month followed by a moisturising deep conditioner
Use protein treatment 1 week after relaxer and also as needed followed by a moisturising deep conditioner
Use Hairveda Whipped Cream as a daily leave in sealing ends with Hairveda Cocasta oil

That's what I have so far and I'll change it up depending on how my hair takes to this. How does this look to everyone?


----------



## vnaps (Dec 25, 2008)

SouthernStunner said:


> IS ANYONE GETTING AS EXCITED AS I AM??????????


 
super excited especially after seeing how many people are actually on this challenge.........its really motivating me to get into it 

thanks again southernstunner for organising.

my starting picture is in my siggy

hhg everyone


----------



## Nya33 (Dec 25, 2008)

Lets get it cracking!

My starting pic is in my Siggy.

Regimen:
Mega tek every other day and leave in overnight.
Take garlic tabs and my other vits
Moisturise and seal every day and deep condition once a week.
C&G method next set of braids going in beginning of March 09.
Go for a steam every 2 weeks.
Search and destroy any splits no trims please!!!

Good luck ladies


----------



## MA2010 (Dec 25, 2008)

SouthernStunner said:


> can someone suggest a good conditioner for new growth??? I am 17 weeks post and when I co-wash or shampoo wash for that matter I cant get to my scalp and then it is starting to feel no slip. what do u think of NT triple moisture daily deep con and their deep recovery mask????? I just bought them today so I may try tonight. I just got to make it to saturday when I get my kinky twist in.


 
Have your ever tried Suave Humectant ? That's another great co wash DC! I also heard that Aussie 3 minute moist is great- I never tried it though.

I am very excited! I have a new starting pic:





Regimen:*4b texlaxed/ relaxed hair*

Cowash 2x a week on dry hair overnight
Wash and DC at least once a week
MegaTek/ MN mix on scalp every night between cowashes
Strech texlaxing between 12-18 weeks only
Moisturize and seal every night
Low manipulation
Protective styles to include my new lace front 

I am super excited! Let's do this ladies!!!!


----------



## Carrie A (Dec 25, 2008)

toya30 said:


> I read this tread the other day and asked my stylist (who knows my hair) if she tought this was possible for me given me hair has never past my shoulders. She said, "Sure if we ADD some hair."...LOL!
> 
> Well now I'm definitely up for the challenge!!! COUNT ME IN...IT'S ON!



Girl, Don't let the Grinch steal your Christmas. Grow on and welcome out of lurkville.

Merry Christmas everyone.  I'm going to wash my hair and will be back with starting pics.


----------



## rainbowknots (Dec 25, 2008)

i have a question. After I wash, what order am I supposed apply oil, leave in conditioner and heat protectant? I know I should probably apply the oil after the leave in, but when should I apply the heat protectant?


----------



## MA2010 (Dec 25, 2008)

ladylends said:


> i have a question. After I wash, what order am I supposed apply oil, leave in conditioner and heat protectant? I know I should probably apply the oil after the leave in, but when should I apply the heat protectant?


 

Ladylends, are you planning on using heat? If so I would use the leave in conditioner with the heat protectant first. I would then use heat.

I would then reapply a little more of the leave in or moisturizer then seal with the oil. I wouldn't use oil before any heat though. HTH!


----------



## rainbowknots (Dec 25, 2008)

Manushka said:


> Ladylends, are you planning on using heat? If so I would use the leave in conditioner with the heat protectant first. I would then use heat.
> 
> I would then reapply a little more of the leave in or moisturizer then seal with the oil. I wouldn't use oil before any heat though. HTH!


 
Yeah, I'll be flat-ironing once a week until my hair gets long enough to bun, then I'll use less heat. Thanks for the input!


----------



## topnotch1010 (Dec 25, 2008)

Merry Christmas everyone!!!

I will be joining you guys for this challenge as well. I am also in the boot camp and the bun for length challenge, so I will be keeping it very simple throughout the challenge. 



Here is my reggie:
Wash & DC once a week (Silk Elements)
Apply DC to ends daily (Cantu Leave in)
Until my hair is long enough to bun on its own, I put it up with a cut up knee high, and rock a phony pony or phony bun.
I do not apply any heat, I air dry.
I dust as needed and texlax every 5-6 weeks or as needed.

I am excited to join this challenge as I will be updating my siggy pics every quarter.


----------



## Carrie A (Dec 25, 2008)

I almost dropped out of this challenge after my BC but I decided to stick it out. I'm sure that my nape can make it to APL by next year. I also joined the shoulder length challenge for the rest of my hair. Regimen is K.I.S.S. Moisturize daily, poo bar weekly, henna when the feeling hits, baggy ends at night, and MICROtrim every 3 months. No direct heat. 

pic 1 is my nape

pic 2 mid section hair/ bangs are lip level.


----------



## nappystorm (Dec 25, 2008)

Good Luck Ladies!!!!


----------



## ksk_xs (Dec 25, 2008)

Count me in-Im in twists and plan to be for much of 2009. I plan to use the crown and glory method. No poo and lekair cholesterol and kenra mc as m conditioners. Hawaiin silky 14in1 and infusium mix as a leave-in.


----------



## Jaxhair (Dec 25, 2008)

Please sign me up. 

This would be my second challenge on LHCF, plus I've got the C&G going too, so that makes 3 in total. That sums up my hair, so there's still room for 2 more for body and well being... Overal good health inside out in 2009 I hope. I'm rambling now - kinda thinking aloud.... apologies. 

I'm only 4-5 inches long at the moment so this will be quite a challenge. Still, I'll do the best I can do.....


----------



## Fhrizzball (Dec 25, 2008)

My starting pic is below. My bangs are only chin length though and I can never get a clear shot of my back. I plan to get my hair crochet/interlocked before new years. Being in school I can't afford to get regular braids and get the edges constantly redone.

http://public.fotki.com/FrizzBall/monthly/100kz700/1002315.html


----------



## grownupnai (Dec 25, 2008)

Is hawaian silky 10 en 1 good for a deep conditioner or is wheat germ 10 en 1 better? I'm still searching the forums for my creamy strenghtening prize. A+ for something i could find at the korean beauty supply store (we don't have sallys in brooklyn). The one near my house has a lot of dominican products as well.


----------



## vnaps (Dec 25, 2008)

hey southernstunner....

you dont have me on the list yet......


----------



## latingirly020488 (Dec 25, 2008)

This is my starting pic I am about 2 months post , so my hair looks shorter due to shrinkage and I had just co-washed. Hopefully this year I will commit and be APL by December 09'


----------



## shibababy (Dec 25, 2008)

I'm in, thanks!

Staples:  I'm using Hairveda, Coconut Oil, Sweet Almond Oil, Jojoba oil, Henna/Indigo and V05 Conditioner.

HV whipped green tea herbal butter, vatika frosting, almond glaze, whipped gelly, Sitrinilla conditioner
I use the green tea/vatika frosting daily sealed with coconut oil

I just did my first henna/indigo treatment and love it. Will repeat in 3 weeks.

I would like to try some more Ayurvedic stuff.
I will co-wash 1x-2x/week. DC a minimum of 1x/wk.
Airdry/Blowdry/flat iron or wash n go. Wear phony ponytails or half wigs.

My last relaxer was 11/22/08 and I'm going to try to hold out until 2/09 until the next touch-up. No trims until then.

My starting pic is my avatar. APL will be 7-7.5 on my progress tee.


----------



## SouthernStunner (Dec 26, 2008)

vnaps said:


> hey southernstunner....
> 
> you dont have me on the list yet......


 

My bad, got u in there now.


----------



## WonderfullyMade (Dec 26, 2008)

I'm in too!  Hopefully the SL challenge gets me there by June, and then it's on to APL by December.  Will post pics next week after hair appointment.


----------



## grownupnai (Dec 26, 2008)

Can someone please point me in the direction of the bun challenge thread? I've searched and looked all over and can't seem to find the Bun Challenge 09' that I see so many people on.


----------



## babs19 (Dec 26, 2008)

my name isnt on the list either


----------



## Shay72 (Dec 26, 2008)

grownupnai said:


> Can someone please point me in the direction of the bun challenge thread? I've searched and looked all over and can't seem to find the Bun Challenge 09' that I see so many people on.


 
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=290143


----------



## miami74 (Dec 26, 2008)

Please sign me up


----------



## ajiamarie (Dec 26, 2008)

I finally made a fotki and took a starting picture.  I'm looking forward to this challenge!  Good luck everyone!


----------



## rainbowknots (Dec 26, 2008)

I have a question. I was just reading some threads yesterday and found that the way I airdry my hair is not the best. After I wash it, I just let it dry hanging and it always end up dry and hard. Well I was wondering if you ladies knew any techniques that I could use to dry my hair in one day. I can't wear a bun because my hair in the back is too short. And I can't blow dry it because I have to flat iron it after every wash


----------



## ksk_xs (Dec 26, 2008)

ladylends said:


> I have a question. I was just reading some threads yesterday and found that the way I airdry my hair is not the best. After I wash it, I just let it dry hanging and it always end up dry and hard. Well I was wondering if you ladies knew any techniques that I could use to dry my hair in one day. I can't wear a bun because my hair in the back is too short. And I can't blow dry it because I have to flat iron it after every wash


Try tying your hair down with a silk scarf while you airdry-when m hair was shorter I would half wrap(parting from ear to ear and combing hair in front of the ear to one side) and tie it down and my airdrying always came out smoother and so did my flat ironing. HTH


----------



## praisedancer (Dec 27, 2008)

i'm determined to reach apl by the end of the year. maybe even longer!  i'm stocking up on my products now.  i know we can all make it!


----------



## soulflower24 (Dec 27, 2008)

Count me in, if its not too late.


----------



## rainbowknots (Dec 27, 2008)

ksk_xs said:


> Try tying your hair down with a silk scarf while you airdry-when m hair was shorter I would half wrap(parting from ear to ear and combing hair in front of the ear to one side) and tie it down and my airdrying always came out smoother and so did my flat ironing. HTH


 
Thanks. I'll try that my next wash


----------



## taz007 (Dec 27, 2008)

Here is my starting pic (December 26th)  My first challenge!  Can't wait!


----------



## loulou82 (Dec 27, 2008)

I just got kinky twists. I'm all set for 2009.


----------



## SouthernStunner (Dec 28, 2008)

loulou82 said:


> I just got kinky twists. I'm all set for 2009.


 


Girl I got mine too.  I think for me at least it is easier to apply my MT and OCT as well as being a low/no manipulation and protective style.  OH and plus I am lazy and dont know how to style my short hair without heat.

GOOD LUCK TO ALL


----------



## msa (Dec 28, 2008)

So I just had my friend help me take a real length shot...and I'm actually past APL already in my nape. BUT, that's the only section of my hair that is that long...it's really JUST my nape. It was a pleasant surprise but most of my hair (like 95%) is SL or shorter. Obviously, my hair is super uneven lol. Hopefully by December of next year it won't be so obvious...if it is...too bad...I'm not cutting anything until I reach my goal.


----------



## vnaps (Dec 28, 2008)

thanks for adding me southernstunner....i feel whole now lol!!!


msa said:


> So I just had my friend help me take a real length shot...and I'm actually past APL already in my nape. BUT, that's the only section of my hair that is that long...it's really JUST my nape. It was a pleasant surprise but most of my hair (like 95%) is SL or shorter. Obviously, my hair is super uneven lol. Hopefully by December of next year it won't be so obvious...if it is...too bad...I'm not cutting anything until I reach my goal.


 
 congrats on the progress....i'm trying to resist trimming as well....thats all i've been doing trying to make my ends healthier......they are still very frizzy....time to look at other avenues i think


----------



## The Princess (Dec 28, 2008)

I went to the hairdresser yesterday, my hairdreser was like do you want a trim. Im like only if I need it. At first she said yeah you need one, then kept looking at my hair and was like, you know you can wait, you really don't need one. Then stated you have some real healthy hair. But I did notice what she was looking at, cause that certain area was hard for her to flatiron. It was actually one of my layers, thats growing out. Im just glad she notice I could wait for a trim. Then went on to ask if im growing my layers out, I told her im going to keep my layers. 

Also Im so happy, im 8 weeks post tomorrow and actually will be able to stretch for at least another 2 weeks. The weekly DC has helped me. Don't get me wrong I have NG up there, but my hair is alot more managable now. I don't know if thats possible. But im so happy. I told my hairdresser this as well, she said, okay, you know im fine with it, whatever you want to do.  

The lady next to her was like, she has some pretty hair. Finally all the hard work is paying off. 

LHCF is the BOMB, thank you ladies.


----------



## msdevo (Dec 28, 2008)

Ok Ladies I am so ready....

I haven't had a relaxer since Aug 11, 2008 and I am seriously thinking about relaxing the 1st week of January.

Come 2009 my regimen will be:
Shampooing and DC'ing once every 2 weeks ( I will be in cornrows)
Cowashing once a week and of course moisturizing everyday and sealing those ends. Thats about it nothing special, I am gonna attempt to keep it simple until Spring gets her.

Below are my starting pics taken today.

HHG ladies...


----------



## Jaxhair (Dec 29, 2008)

Ms Devo, looks like you've a lovely suprise awaiting in January when you do relax - you're skimming shoulder in your new pics!


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Dec 29, 2008)

Since I just BCD a month ago, I don't know if I will make APL....but I'm going to keep rooting for you ladies!


----------



## msdevo (Dec 29, 2008)

I sure hope so.  The front is my main problem though, trying to get it caught up with the rest of my hair has been a chore in itself.



Jaxhair said:


> Ms Devo, looks like you've a lovely suprise awaiting in January when you do relax - you're skimming shoulder in your new pics!


----------



## Hot40 (Dec 29, 2008)

I am very excited. APL was my long term goal when I found the blog
Posted below is the photo taken of me last week 12/19/08.

I have to get back on my vitamins and get a growth aid
At this point I just want to be able to bun


----------



## Marley4920 (Dec 29, 2008)

Hi Ladies!
This is my 1st post and 1st Challenge!
SouthernStunner please add me to the list. 

Thank you LHCF ladies for all the tips. This is the longest my hair has EVER been. I've had damaged chin/neck length hair my whole life. 
Recently, I've had a few set backs (trying to blowdry and flat iron and I ended up with a sink full of broken hair) - I'm 6 weeks post. I want to start fresh in the new year.


----------



## JayAnn0513 (Dec 29, 2008)

Please add me! I'm a new member and this will be my first challenge.


----------



## sexyeyes3616 (Dec 29, 2008)

This is the last pic that was taken of my hair when I got it relaxed in October 08. 






I will be getting my hair relaxed on Saturday so I am :crossfingers: that I am APL now.


----------



## HeavenlySkies (Dec 29, 2008)

Can I join in on this? I plan on doing the big chop in a few months but I don't care it's nice to set a high goal.


----------



## GrowinLonger (Dec 29, 2008)

Just wanted to stop in and encourage all my short haired ladies...

It CAN and WILL be done!! Just be consistent, keep it moisturized and keep it off your shoulders as much as possible. 

Can't wait to see all your results next year!


----------



## SouthernStunner (Dec 29, 2008)

So I think I got everyone in.  It may not be in alphabetical order so please look hard and if you dont see your name please PM me.  Its kind of hard to read through each post to see if some one is in or not so a PM would be better. Thanks to all that have joined this is OUTRAGEOUS and I truly appreciate all the support you have not only given to me but to each other.  Keep up the good work and remember Jan. is around the corner so get your engines running!!!!!!

SoutherStunner


----------



## honieb1 (Dec 29, 2008)

please count me in!

http://public.fotki.com/honiebee1/

2009 wig challenge
Currently ear length after BC
1st goal: natural, healthy hair
Short term goal: full chin length or 6in by Feb 09
Mid goal: full SL by Aug 09
Ultimate goal Apl by Feb 2010
Ideal goal: Bsl by Feb 2011


----------



## grownupnai (Dec 30, 2008)

Starting photo
APL and fuller hair in 09'


----------



## rainbowknots (Dec 30, 2008)

Hi ladies, First off, I want to wish everyone a Happy New Year! I wanted to know if there are any low-manipulation ways to moisturize your hair daily. Today I put some stuff in my hands, rubbed them together and slathered it on the top of my head. Then I tried applying some to my edges and back by applying it in an upward motion, I got a lot of breakage by doing that. Are there any special tricks or techniques that anyone knows of that'll give me little breakage while at the same time allowing me to moisturize my whole head?


----------



## unalteredone (Dec 30, 2008)

ladylends said:


> Hi ladies, First off, I want to wish everyone a Happy New Year! I wanted to know if there are any low-manipulation ways to moisturize your hair daily. Today I put some stuff in my hands, rubbed them together and slathered it on the top of my head. Then I tried applying some to my edges and back by applying it in an upward motion, I got a lot of breakage by doing that. Are there any special tricks or techniques that anyone knows of that'll give me little breakage while at the same time allowing me to moisturize my whole head?




Maybe if you switch to a more liquidy moisturizer in a spray bottle or added a little water to your current moisturizer and put it in a spray bottle things would go better... no slathering needed, haha.


----------



## Marley4920 (Dec 30, 2008)

ladylends said:


> Hi ladies, First off, I want to wish everyone a Happy New Year! I wanted to know if there are any low-manipulation ways to moisturize your hair daily. Today I put some stuff in my hands, rubbed them together and slathered it on the top of my head. Then I tried applying some to my edges and back by applying it in an upward motion, I got a lot of breakage by doing that. Are there any special tricks or techniques that anyone knows of that'll give me little breakage while at the same time allowing me to moisturize my whole head?


I used to do the same thing until I saw a video on how to moisturize hair. Now, I take my time to section my hair and apply the moisturizer to my hands and works it through each section of hair from root to tip (kind like applying a relaxer). It used to take me 10 seconds to moisturize my hair, now it takes me 10 minutes and I get better coverage this way. Hope that helps.


----------



## s1b000 (Dec 30, 2008)

This is my first LHCF challenge, so I got inspired and created a pikistrip which shows my progress since I joined in July.  I look forward to hair growing success in the new year, and wish the same for each of you!

My key learnings over the past 4+ months are to lay off the direct heat (I used to flat iron multiple times per week), wrap and moisturize at night, DC 2X/week, rollerset, and reduce how often I relax (I've gone from every 5 wks to every 8).  I also changed to the PhytoSpecific relaxer.  I plan to continue these new habits in new year, and am thinking about additional things I can try.  If anyone has any suggestions, please feel free to share.


----------



## rainbowknots (Dec 30, 2008)

unalteredone said:


> Maybe if you switch to a more liquidy moisturizer in a spray bottle or added a little water to your current moisturizer and put it in a spray bottle things would go better... no slathering needed, haha.


 
I'm gonna get Hairveda's Hydro Mist (when she opens back up....one more day!!!) and I'll use that in the mornings while I'm on the go...



leejeans said:


> I used to do the same thing until I saw a video on how to moisturize hair. Now, I take my time to section my hair and apply the moisturizer to my hands and works it through each section of hair from root to tip (kind like applying a relaxer). It used to take me 10 seconds to moisturize my hair, now it takes me 10 minutes and I get better coverage this way. Hope that helps.


 
Then I'll use her Whipped Cream at night when I have more time to give... thanx you 2


----------



## alopeciagrl (Dec 31, 2008)

I'm so confused. I thought this challenge was closed...maybe I was somewhere else. but anywho I would like to join.

I will post a brand new photo tonight as I will be doing my hair for the NEW YEAR!!!

SEE YA THEN!


----------



## Mai Tai (Dec 31, 2008)

Hey SouthernStunner...Do we post our regimine and starting pics here, or will there be a seperate thread for that?  Thanks.


----------



## TrendySocialite (Dec 31, 2008)

I'm past SL but hope I can join this challenge, because my next goal is APL. Please put me down!


----------



## The Princess (Dec 31, 2008)

Hello Ladies, I guess alot of you all are getting ready to Boogie Nights the New Years in. Have fun.

Right now Im deep conditioning my 8 weeks post hair with Lekair Cholesterol w/heat.  Thats about it going on in my neck of the woods.


----------



## The Princess (Dec 31, 2008)

s1b000 said:


> This is my first LHCF challenge, so I got inspired and created a pikistrip which shows my progress since I joined in July. I look forward to hair growing success in the new year, and wish the same for each of you!
> 
> My key learnings over the past 4+ months are to lay off the direct heat (I used to flat iron multiple times per week), wrap and moisturize at night, DC 2X/week, rollerset, and reduce how often I relax (I've gone from every 5 wks to every 8). I also changed to the PhytoSpecific relaxer. I plan to continue these new habits in new year, and am thinking about additional things I can try. If anyone has any suggestions, please feel free to share.


 
Sounds like you starting off pretty good. I don't know anything about Phyto Relaxer, but as long as you are stretching you are good. Now I didn't read anything about you doing any protective styling, like bunning, or phony ponies, half wigs, etc.... Okay nevermind I see you will be rollerstetting, well you good to go.


----------



## itismehmmkay (Dec 31, 2008)

Everytime I see this thread, I get excited 
I need to put it on my siggy


----------



## Carrie A (Dec 31, 2008)

alopeciagrl said:


> I'm so confused. I thought this challenge was closed...maybe I was somewhere else. but anywho I would like to join.
> 
> I will post a brand new photo tonight as I will be doing my hair for the NEW YEAR!!!
> 
> SEE YA THEN!



The first thread was the sign up thread.  That was closed.  This is the official 2009 challenge thread.


----------



## DaPPeR (Dec 31, 2008)

My Current Length is SL. I was searching for such challenge. I will be doing protective styles such as buns, Kinky twist or sew-in's in '09. I cowash every other day and DC on Fridays. I wear buns 100 percent of the time now that I'm out of my twist..

Starting pic. Was takin in Nov.


----------



## basic64 (Jan 1, 2009)

Hello Pleeeese count me in!!!  I am in micros will be using mega tek, nexxus humectress, nfusium 23, vegetable glycerin and water to moisterize, followed by my oil mix (coconut, olive, advacado) . 
Vitamin reggie : Hair Skin Nails, Gnc womans ultra mega, biotin, msm, and silica...and plenty of water


----------



## Amerie123 (Jan 1, 2009)

I can't wait to take this sew in out and take my start pics.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 1, 2009)

Happy New Year Ladies!  May we all reach our APL goals in 2009.


----------



## SouthernStunner (Jan 1, 2009)

Yall I should be ashamed of myself  It is 5pm here and I just got up.  I did cowash my hair about 2am this morning when we got home, DH said drunk and all but she will do her hair!  I will add everyone that PMed me on Sunday evening.  Ok ladies lets go it is now 09 we only have 12months to get to APL.

May God Bless each of you as you celebrate the New Year and may He keep you in His loving arms the whole year long.

-SouthernStunner


----------



## trinigal27 (Jan 1, 2009)

Please count me in, would really love to join. *HAPPY NEW YEAR 2009!*


----------



## loulou82 (Jan 1, 2009)

*First Update:* I decided to spend the rest of the year in Kinky Twists. I'll install for 12 weeks and redo my edges every 4 weeks. After 12 weeks, I'll give it a rest for 2-3 weeks and go back into kinky twists. I'm going to flat iron and trim once for my engagement photos and then go right back into twists.

APL HERE I COME!


----------



## Dlewis26 (Jan 1, 2009)

IDK if someone has asked this question, but what is "Short Hair". I have SL and I would like to join...I have kinky twist in my hair now, but will take a pic when I remove them.


----------



## trenise (Jan 1, 2009)

Okay, I've just added my starting point to my siggy. I will probably change my siggy soon, since I do so on a fairly regular basis, but here it is for now. I also posted it in the OCT/Mega-tek challenge December thread. I took this picture on Dec. 20th 2008. I guess I'll post comparison progress shots in March.


----------



## MsBoinglicious (Jan 1, 2009)

My starting pic is in my Siggy. I roller set my hair in December 08.

I don't have a set routine. I just do what my hair ask me to do (yes my hair talks lol). I just wash once a week and deep condition. I do banded ponytails or buns on my hair and call it a day. Thats it really!

Good luck to everybody! I hope we all get what we want for our hair this year!


----------



## jaded_faerie (Jan 1, 2009)

i doubt i'll make full apl this yar, but i will still be participating in this challenge


----------



## ChemistryGirl (Jan 1, 2009)

Hi all! 



 This is my first post and first challenge! (So sorry this is going to be kind of a long post)


 I have been a lurker for a month or so now and I finally took the plunge and joined the forum at 2:00am on New Year's Day. I think it is about time I have longer, healthier hair!! I feel so stupid, but I really was one of those people who thought I just have “bad hair” and gave up on it.  I would say my hair is a about a 4b, neck length, relaxed, fine strands, and thin density. I have never cut my hair shorter than ear length, yet somehow it has never grown past neck length! You ladies have inspired me to prove myself wrong and be APL by the end of the year!!


 I'm getting a sew in tomorrow and I plan to be in one 75% of the time. This is my main “strategy” to grow my hair (it's sorta worked for me before). Honestly the last weave I got jacked up my edges and broke off a lot of my hair BUT that was because I used a new stylist who did it too tight AND I didn't moisturize my hair and scalp frequently AND I had it in for 2 ½ months and washed only twice AND I hardly ever slept with a bonnet or scarf AND I had overprocessed relaxed hair. I know, I know, I'm terrible , this year I promise to be better!  


 So here is what I am going to do differently with my sew ins:


Not have it in longer than 6 weeks
Moisturize leave out daily and 	braided hair every other day (I just got EQP Mango butter and I LOVE 	IT)
Wash and deep condition every 2 	weeks ( I will use keracare dry and itchy scalp shampoo and aphogee 	shampoo for damaged hair and dc with aphogee keratin 2 min 	conditioner)
Use Nioxin follicle booster on my 	edges twice a day
Do a protein treatment when I take 	out my weave and pamper my hair for two weeks before the next 	install. (I will use aphogee 2 step protein treatment, I bought most 	of the aphogee line two weeks ago and I think my hair loves 	protein!)
Take my regular vitamins everyday, 	eat healthier, drink lots of water and work out
 

 So I have three questions:


 1. Does my regimen  sound ok? What else can I do to help out my edges? I am pretty sensitive to smells so it can't do anything too stinky 


  2. I would like to make my own braid spray to use under my sew ins. Could someone give me a good recipe? I have dry itchy scalp and I would like the recipe to have some oils like tea tree or peppermint to help that. And something else for moisture.


 3. Is aphogee keratin 2 min conditioner a good dc for use at every wash or should I go ahead and get keracare humecto conditioner and rotate them?


 Thank you ladies for your help, and I am so excited about this challenge! My starting pics are in my siggy, sorry they're so bad
 Oh and HAPPY NEW YEAR!


----------



## Platinum (Jan 1, 2009)

ChemistryGirl!


----------



## robot. (Jan 1, 2009)

i'm considering joining! a challenge would be a great way to keep me focused and accountable for my slacking. but i don't even have neck length hair yet, so i doubt i could make full APL. really, i just want my hair long enough that i can start bunning it like a librarian!


----------



## Prose Princess (Jan 1, 2009)

Oh, oh, I wanna join!  My goal is actually for May although I don't really know if that's realistic, especially since we're in the winter months now.  But I'm definitely in!


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 1, 2009)

My starting pic is my avatar.


----------



## blair (Jan 1, 2009)

Here is my starting pic.






My regimen is:
Wash and DC once a week with Shescenit products, will start rollersetting in Feb
Moisturize every 2 or 3 days with seyani hair butter
Relax every 13 weeks
Wear protective styles everyday (buns/ponytails) and wear it down once a week


----------



## msa (Jan 1, 2009)

ChemistryGirl said:


> 1. Does my regimen  sound ok? What else can I do to help out my edges? I am pretty sensitive to smells so it can't do anything too stinky
> 
> 2. I would like to make my own braid spray to use under my sew ins. Could someone give me a good recipe? I have dry itchy scalp and I would like the recipe to have some oils like tea tree or peppermint to help that. And something else for moisture.
> 
> 3. Is aphogee keratin 2 min conditioner a good dc for use at every wash or should I go ahead and get keracare humecto conditioner and rotate them?


Welcome! I'll try to answer some of your questions.

1. Just make sure they don't braid too tight and you should be fine. You could try using castor oil on them daily...people on the board have had success with using it to thicken their edges.

2. Hmmm I don't know a good recipe specifically for braid spray. I know that a lot of people love a mixture of Aloe vera juice/glycerine/water for moisturizing so you may want to check into that.

3. The aphogee might be too much at every wash. You need to have a really good moisturizing DC to follow it. I haven't used Keracare but it has gotten good reviews.

I think your regimen sounds fine the only problem I can see is you won't really know how your hair is reacting to it until you take the weave out. Since you just started your hair care journey it may be better to take a month and use all the products that you are planning to use in your sew-in just to see how your hair reacts. That way if there's a problem you can correct it quickly. Also, look up the member Ediese, she's grown her hair out with weaves and there's a link in her siggy about caring for hair while in weaves and all the do's and don'ts.

Hope this helps. Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## SouthernStunner (Jan 1, 2009)

Dlewis26 said:


> IDK if someone has asked this question, but what is "Short Hair". I have SL and I would like to join...I have kinky twist in my hair now, but will take a pic when I remove them.


 

You qualify and if you would like to join please PM me.


----------



## chestnutblonde (Jan 1, 2009)

Im sitting here right now deep conditioning my hair. My regimen for 2009 will be as follows:

*Wash once a week with Keracare Hydrating Detangling Shampoo (1st wash of each month will also consist of a clarifying shampoo...currently using Keracare first lather)
*Deep Condition each week with Keracare Humecto Conditioner 
*Rollerset hair and maintain rollerset with pin curls during the week

Im trying to keep it as simple as possible, that's what worked best for me in the past when I had BSL hair (silly me decided that I wanted to look like Halle Berry and cut my hair, now I'm growing back...lol)

Here's where I will begin the challenge:


----------



## Solitude (Jan 1, 2009)

I got a trim and a black rinse in December. I'm at 1.5 inches on my progress tee. I need to be at 6 inches for APL. I plan on rollersetting and stretching/ eliminating relaxing in 2009. My starting pics are below:


----------



## Purfectalibi (Jan 2, 2009)

-Wash and DC once a week (profectiv/ phytospecific)
-Air dry (Always always always)
-Flat iron once a week with profectiv leave in conditioner as heat protectant
-Pre Poo Twice a month (Mayo, 1 egg, olive oil, and honey)
-Apply Profectiv Growth Renew Topical Treatment to scalp and Moisturize Twice daily ( The topical treatment makes my hair grow faster I love it)
-GNCs' Hair, Skin, & Nails formula once daily
- Protective style everyday ( Right now its a half-wig until I find something different)


----------



## aa9746 (Jan 2, 2009)

aa9746 checking in for January.
I will be using Wigs with my hair twisted underneath for protective style, OCT and Castor oil every other day, washing and DC 1X a week, and hair vitamins.


----------



## LaNecia (Jan 2, 2009)

So awesome to see so many ladies in the challenge!

Wishing us all success as we strive to achieve APL by years end!

I'd like to offer a suggestion, especially to the newer ladies who maybe haven't considered it : keeping a hair journal (or blog), something that allows you to track your experiments, product/research notes, a-ha moments, regimen changes, relaxer procedures, etc. 

I've had one (on my second book now) for the last two years, has helped TREMENDOUSLY with consistency, disaster control and setback recovery.

HHG to APL, see ya there!

~LaNecia ~


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 2, 2009)

^^I started one and slacked off so I need to get back to it.


----------



## blvilla23 (Jan 2, 2009)

I would also like to join the challenge.  Not sure if my pm went thru successfully.  I will post a starting pic as soon as I figure out how.  Looking forward to learning and 'growing' with everyone!!

I am 8 wks post relaxer as of today.  Goal is to relax only 4x a year.  Using Mizani no lye.  Cowash once a week (will try more often in 2009).  Avlon KeraCare leave in conditioner and coconut oil seal.


----------



## Blkrose (Jan 2, 2009)

OMG I am soooo excited  ...I'm currently in braids..... wont be taken it out until our first check in.... which happens to be when my first relaxer for the year will be..... which I will be 16 weeks post...hopefully erplexed

My regimen currently is following the Crown and Glory method since I'm also in that challenge , alternating the infusium and african royale braid spray with Surge and Moisturizing with Castor Oil, Hairveda CoCasta Shikakai Oil , HE LTR and Hairveda Whipped Cream...Wash weekly currently with African Royale Shampoo Conditioning Braid Spray (since I bought it accidentally I might as well use it )

Happy growing everyone ...consistency is key (more a reminder to myself then anyone else) and remember to take pictures pictures pictures
:Flahsssss:Flahsssss:Flahsssss​


----------



## msdevo (Jan 2, 2009)

Well today I relaxed with Mizani Butter Blend and I LOVE it. My scalp feel great and my hair feels lovely. I will be going to the salon next week to get my ends trimmed, then I will post some pics. 

HHG Ladies


----------



## MrsMe (Jan 2, 2009)

I'm in! I want to see if I can reach or get near that goal by the end of the year! I believe it is possible and I would love to go through that journey with other people!


----------



## Carrie A (Jan 2, 2009)

boingboing said:


> My starting pic is in my Siggy. I roller set my hair in December 08.
> 
> I don't have a set routine. I just do what my hair ask me to do (yes my hair talks lol). I just wash once a week and deep condition. I do banded ponytails or buns on my hair and call it a day. Thats it really!
> 
> Good luck to everybody! I hope we all get what we want for our hair this year!



Is this rollerset on natural hair?  You're still natural right? Nice Fotki BTW


----------



## simplyme1985 (Jan 2, 2009)

I'm sooooooooooo excited. My first challenge! well good luck ladies and see you in a March!


----------



## simplyme1985 (Jan 2, 2009)

msdevo said:


> Well today I relaxed with Mizani Butter Blend and I LOVE it. My scalp feel great and my hair feels lovely. I will be going to the salon next week to get my ends trimmed, then I will post some pics.
> 
> HHG Ladies


 

Did the Mizani process quickly? I have never tried Mizani and have been wondering about it. I used to use optimum but noticed it would process to quickly and feel as if it was burning. Then I switched to something else my stylist uses, but that left me under processed.


----------



## msdevo (Jan 2, 2009)

This was my 1st time using it and I would have to say no. I left it on for the required time(give or take a few minutes) without any burning at all. I was very surprised considering I used a sulfur product about 3 days prior. My hair isnt under processed and it even swangs, lol

I used to use ORS No-lye so this is a big change for me. The ORS would start burning before the application was even finished.




simplyme1985 said:


> Did the Mizani process quickly? I have never tried Mizani and have been wondering about it. I used to use optimum but noticed it would process to quickly and feel as if it was burning. Then I switched to something else my stylist uses, but that left me under processed.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 2, 2009)

i have a hard time resizing pics.  my first pics from Nov are in my fotki.
my regimen is pretty simple.  i wash and dc with eluence once a week
i twist my hair with QB products and jamaican mango and lime locking gel
daily i use a braid spray Africa's Best (no cones) and QB burdock root cream, and castor oil at night
wash day is friday and sometimes i do a twistout on thursday.  my hair seems really healthy right now.  i just trying to keep up with my water and vitamin intake.
next month i going to start working on my temples and cutting back on the stress.


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 2, 2009)

simplyme1985 said:


> Did the Mizani process quickly? I have never tried Mizani and have been wondering about it. I used to use optimum but noticed it would process to quickly and feel as if it was burning. Then I switched to something else my stylist uses, but that left me under processed.


 
I've used Optimum for the past few years and it would burn quick. Glad you posted this bc earlier today I couldn't remember what I had been using until I recently switched to Mizani. I guess I was blocking it.



msdevo said:


> This was my 1st time using it and I would have to say no. I left it on for the required time(give or take a few minutes) without any burning at all. I was very surprised considering I used a sulfur product about 3 days prior. My hair isnt under processed and it even swangs, lol
> 
> I used to use ORS No-lye so this is a big change for me. The ORS would start burning before the application was even finished.


 
ITA. I relaxed with Mizani Sensitive Scalp for the first time yesterday. No burning and I left it on for the required time give or take a few minutes too. I was worried for a minute bc it didn't process quick. My hair always takes well to relaxers and I was like let me find out the first time I ever stretch and this **** won't take. No worries. I am very happy and will continue to use this relaxer.


----------



## msdevo (Jan 2, 2009)

Girl me too. After a 4 month stretch I was ready to have a fit cuz I didnt feel any burning(strange huh?) But I looked at my roots right before I washed it and I was amazed.  Mizani is mos def a keeper.

All this relaxing going on, we getting ready for that APL we gonna see come December.


Shay72 said:


> ITA. I relaxed with Mizani Sensitive Scalp for the first time yesterday. No burning and I left it on for the required time give or take a few minutes too. I was worried for a minute bc it didn't process quick. My hair always takes well to relaxers and I was like let me find out the first time I ever stretch and this **** won't take. No worries. I am very happy and will continue to use this relaxer.


----------



## SelfStyled (Jan 3, 2009)

here is my starting pic:


----------



## lp318lp (Jan 3, 2009)

Can I join?  Not too late am I?

me~


----------



## scarcity21 (Jan 3, 2009)

yay...copied from the previous locked thread
"I guess since I didnt make APL in 2008 Ill join this challenge...I know I woulda made it this year if it wasnt for that darn middle nape and I refuse to even it out AGAIN only for the left and right sides to be APL while the middle is SL. I dont have a set regimen but Im gonna try my best to stay away from micros. I should have some kind of starting pics posted b4 the year runs out. "

*Natural ladies are u straightening to post starting pics or can i just use the grab and pull method? lol*


----------



## The Princess (Jan 3, 2009)

I used the Mizani Sensitive Scalp and its great. No burning, relax my hair very well. My hair is super straight, not overprocess, but to straight for me. It left it very condition as well. This isn't a bad relaxer.


----------



## rainbowknots (Jan 3, 2009)

LaNecia said:


> So awesome to see so many ladies in the challenge!
> 
> Wishing us all success as we strive to achieve APL by years end!
> 
> ...


 
This is a great idea. I'm gonna start one this week. Thanx LaNecia


----------



## Artemis (Jan 3, 2009)

Me and another member are doing our own mini-bootcamp for relaxed/color-treated hair, so my regimen is changing temporarily (no direct heat and protective/low-mani for 3 mos), so I'm not posting my normal regimen. But basically I'll be shampooing/deep conditioning every 3 days (alternating moisture/protein), curly rollersets and/or braidouts, and protective styling for the next 3 mos. I'll see how it goes, and I may do it for another 3 after that.

Here are my starting pics:









ETA: These pics are from 12/27, but I am swimming in new growth right now, so I'm getting my relaxer touch-up in a couple of weeks (and a small trim) and then I won't trim again till after I am done w/my mini-bootcamp.


----------



## jamaicalovely (Jan 3, 2009)

okay, I just studied my measure t-shirt and I saw that at the pace I'm going....I should be APL by June, touch BSL by Oct and full BSL by Dec.   Right on schedule!!!


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 3, 2009)

MsDevo & The Princess--I just found out Mizani has a new relaxer out.  Mizani Butter Blend Senstive Scalp.  Hmmm I may need to try that out too.  Never mind the fact that I have 3 more containers of Sensitive Scalp.  I will be relaxing again on May 1st so I have some time to think about it.


----------



## JustKiya (Jan 3, 2009)

Okay, I was dragging my feet on posting until I got a starting pic - so let me catch up..... 



meka said:


> Im in.............
> What are you ladies gonna be doing to "expedite" the growing process?



I'm going to be using MT - still haven't settled on a schedule, but possibly daily every other week. 



SouthernStunner said:


> Please list your regimen



Right now, my regimen is in flux. *lol* I'm pretty consistent on DC'ing every week with something moisturizing, sealing with castor oil, moisturizing with a rich creamy leave-in, and very low manipulation. Otherwise - I've hit a new 'length' point, and I'm doing new things with my hair in the new year, so - yeah, my reggie will settle down in a few months.  




scarcity21 said:


> *Natural ladies are u straightening to post starting pics or can i just use the grab and pull method? lol*



For my starting pic, I did the grab and pull: 






Or, DH did, to be more accurate. I used the 'towel' method, and APL is around 8, on me. 

Good luck, ladies!!


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Jan 3, 2009)

posting starting pic again, and using the C&G braid regimen for growth, also incorperating OCT into that regimen.


----------



## msdevo (Jan 3, 2009)

You PJ you!! 

I used the regular/normal butter blends.  Does the sensitive scalp come in different strengths??



Shay72 said:


> MsDevo & The Princess--I just found out Mizani has a new relaxer out.  Mizani Butter Blend Senstive Scalp.  Hmmm I may need to try that out too.  Never mind the fact that I have 3 more containers of Sensitive Scalp.  I will be relaxing again on May 1st so I have some time to think about it.


----------



## loulou82 (Jan 3, 2009)

scarcity21 said:


> *Natural ladies are u straightening to post starting pics or can i just use the grab and pull method? lol*



Grab and Pull for me.


----------



## HoneyB (Jan 3, 2009)

Hello everyone...I've been lurking for a while and have offically joined today but would like to join this challenge if still possible. My hair is neck-length and I plan to follow this regime:


Relax every 12 weeks @ salon
Prepoo/Wash/DC every 7-10 days (moreso 7)
Rollerset/flat iron roots if needed
Moisture/Seal durning the week as needed
Minimize direct heat
Probably wear a sewn-in for a month 6 weeks post-relaxer
I haven't committed to products yet...still experimenting  but plan to do so VERY soon!!! 

My hair type is 4ab (mostly b)

I'll post a pic within the week...


----------



## SouthernStunner (Jan 4, 2009)

I think I have everyone listed.  It is not alphabetical order so please look a little harder.


----------



## MrsMe (Jan 4, 2009)

I'm officially in!


----------



## IndianAngel22 (Jan 4, 2009)

I want to join!


----------



## SouthernStunner (Jan 4, 2009)

hey IndianAngel 22 ur in!  Oh and I am sending you some other stuff too.  Nixion Cleanser (use as a clarifier cause its strong) Nixion Conditioner.  I am still looking.  Oh and yeah I like it but I am sticking with HairVeda products now.  Trying to use all natural stuff.  But like I said Nixion is strong so be careful it will dry your hair out something terrible.


----------



## CubanMorena (Jan 4, 2009)

Can I join this pretty pleaaaaase? I really think I can do APL by Dec. 2009.


----------



## loulou82 (Jan 4, 2009)

​84 Days until the the first check up!


----------



## LaFaraona (Jan 4, 2009)

Please sign me up. It's been one year since my last relaxer and last month I cut off the last pieces of my relaxed hair. I am still figuring out how to deal with my natural hair and do not have a regimen yet. I do know that I need to find something that moisterizes my hair. I put shea butter after my washing and this is not cutting it.


----------



## IndianAngel22 (Jan 4, 2009)

SouthernStunner said:


> hey IndianAngel 22 ur in!  Oh and I am sending you some other stuff too.  Nixion Cleanser (use as a clarifier cause its strong) Nixion Conditioner.  I am still looking.  Oh and yeah I like it but I am sticking with HairVeda products now.  Trying to use all natural stuff.  But like I said Nixion is strong so be careful it will dry your hair out something terrible.



Thanks so MUCH! You are my favorite!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SouthernStunner (Jan 4, 2009)

CubanMorena
LaFaraona

I got both of you in.  WELCOME


----------



## nubiangoddess3 (Jan 4, 2009)

This is my starting point.... I need Alot of growth


----------



## CubanMorena (Jan 4, 2009)

Thanks for adding me

I currently have a weave in and won't be able to update you ladies with my starting pics until late february/early march. This picture below, although it's fuzzy/dirty lol, shows where I'm starting off and will be my temporary start until then. My hair is natural.


----------



## rainbowknots (Jan 4, 2009)

SouthernStunner said:


> hey IndianAngel 22 ur in! Oh and I am sending you some other stuff too. Nixion Cleanser (use as a clarifier cause its strong) Nixion Conditioner. I am still looking. Oh and yeah I like it but I am sticking with HairVeda products now. Trying to use all natural stuff. But like I said Nixion is strong so be careful it will dry your hair out something terrible.


 
How are the Hairveda products working for you? I just ordered some on the 1st but I most likely won't get them till sometime in February. I have just found NTM silky leave in that I've been using for the past 2 days and I gotta say, this is the only time I've combed my hair without leaving a carpet full of broken ends everywhere.


----------



## RosesBlack (Jan 4, 2009)

My starting point is in my siggy now.


----------



## lili411 (Jan 5, 2009)

Hello again Ladies and Happy New Year!

Here is my starting pic:






I think I already posted my hair regimen...but in case I didn't: 
Braids, braids, braids
Daily scalp massage
Clean scalp weekly with Witch Hazel
Daily moisturizing (Karen's Body Beautiful products)
Wash and deep condition in between braid sets (Hairveda products)


----------



## CubanMorena (Jan 5, 2009)

My regimen is as follows:

January/February/March: Weave
April/May/June: Invisible Braids (C&G)
July/August/early-September: Box Braids (C&G)
mid-September/October/November: Weave
Around Thanksgiving I'm getting my only hair cut of the Year because my Aunt who is a hairdresser will be in town and I will wear my own hair out for the remainder of the year. This schedule may change according to growth or concerns with keeping my hair clean and moisturized.

I currently apply a Megatek/EVOO/Surge14/LiquidMSM solution to my scalp every day
I use Hydratherma products for moisturizing and protein conditioning
My Shampoos: Keracare Dry and Itchy Scalp, Neutrogena Clarifier, Nacidit Olive Oil
My Conditioners: Nacidit Olive Oil, Bone Marrow mixed with Molasses, Roux Porosity.
     While doing C&G I will use LeKair conditioner and my own Infusium Mix for Braids and my MT scalp mix.

I also take:
5-10mg of Biotin (including amount in Hair vitamin) total daily
2000mg of MSM daily
Maxi-Hair Hair, Skin and Nails vitamins
I take Silica and Flaxseed oil when I remember lol
I also drink carrot juice every day and I'm vegan


----------



## maleucia (Jan 5, 2009)

I'd like to join if it's not too late. My starting pic is my avatar. I plan on wearing cornrows underneath wigs. I'm going to try to DC at least once a week and use a mix of MT and MTG on the scalp.


----------



## praisedancer (Jan 5, 2009)

Okay ladies so here's my starting pic.  I know it's a little late, I apologize.
So here's my reggie:
Before my shampoo I oil my scalp, hair shaft, and ends with an oil mixture recommended by my teacher.
Shampoo 1x a week with Aphogee shampoo for damaged hair or Organix Nourishing Coconut Milk
Creme Rinse after every shampoo with Nacidit Coconut Creme Rinse (I don't use conditioner after every wash.)
Leave-in-Conditioner after every wash with Aphogee ProVitamin Leave-in-Conditioner
Deep Condition 1x a month with Neutrogena Triple Moisture Deep Recovery Hair Mask or ORS Hair Mayonnaise
Moisturize scalp every other day with organic coconut oil.
Seal ends every night with castor oil.
I either flat iron after a wash or I'll wear a bun for the week until my next wash.


----------



## flowinlocks (Jan 5, 2009)

praisedancer said:


> Okay ladies so here's my starting pic. I know it's a little late, I apologize.


 


Girl, you right there!!! You should be there reeeal sooon!!


----------



## loulou82 (Jan 5, 2009)

PraiseDancer... you are very close. You should be in the BSL Challenge too.


----------



## praisedancer (Jan 5, 2009)

Thanks loulou82. I'm actually in both challenges.  I have a bit of slow grow in the winter so we'll see how long it'll take me to get to APL.


----------



## simplyme1985 (Jan 5, 2009)

I started working out and its everyday, I don't really sweat for some reason just get really really really hot, I'm wondering if I should up my washes? Presently I wash 2x a week deep conditioning each time, I'm thinking maybe in between do a co wash ?

what do you ladies think?

my regimen is basic,
moisturize(aloe vera juice,gylcerin,water) and seal w/ coconut or whatever oil i grab -daily
wash 2 weekly
dc after every wash
no direct heat
bun, rollerset, or curls 80% of the time 

I will be adding vitamines at some point to balance what i lose from working out.


----------



## NOLAgyrl (Jan 5, 2009)

please add me , I just cut mine to ear length on dec 31st


----------



## SouthernStunner (Jan 6, 2009)

what made u do that?  Oh yeah I will add you.  WELCOME


----------



## MA2010 (Jan 6, 2009)

NOLAgyrl said:


> please add me , I just cut mine to ear length on dec 31st


 
Why girl, why? lol. Your avatar hair is beautiful!


----------



## BGT (Jan 6, 2009)

I may be trimming off an inch every relaxer to take out this hair color that I didn't know was permanent.


----------



## poeticmusiqu (Jan 6, 2009)

Please sign me up!

*My Current Regime
*1. Co wash daily with Motions Moisture Plus Conditioner
2. Deep Conditoner twice a week for 30 minutes with UBH Conditoner
3. Shampoo once a week with KeraCare Moisturizing Shampoo or Garnier Fructis Length and Strength
4. Use UBH Dew Spray as a leave in conditioner
5. Moisturize daily with UBH Moisturizer​Here Is my starting picture from the front





Here's My starting picture from the back





*Hair Type*: 3c/4a
100% Natural since April 2007
*Current Length*: Neck Length (NL)
*Goal at End of 1st 2 Sessions (June 30):* Shoulder Length (SL)
*Goal at End of Challenge:* Arm Pit Length (APL)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Final Hair Goal:* Waist Length (WL)
*Other Challenges: *Deep Conditioner, Shoulder Length, Thicker Hair Challenge, Arm Pit Length Challenge​


----------



## prettyhair73 (Jan 6, 2009)

I wanna do it! What do I have to do??? I'm already shoulder length. I want to mid-back by December '09!!


----------



## hotcoco (Jan 6, 2009)

I would love to join.  A little sceptical as I am having problems keeping my hair moisturized when roots come in.  I would also like to know what I need to do thanks.


----------



## truthbetold (Jan 6, 2009)

Starting pic in siggy...


----------



## msa (Jan 6, 2009)

prettyhair73 said:


> I wanna do it! What do I have to do??? I'm already shoulder length. I want to mid-back by December '09!!





hotcoco said:


> I would love to join.  A little sceptical as I am having problems keeping my hair moisturized when roots come in.  I would also like to know what I need to do thanks.




This link may be helpful to both of you:
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=255441

Welcome! Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## meziaa (Jan 6, 2009)

*I'd like to join this challenge!

I'm shoulder length(I think) i'll have a picture up soon..

My current regimen is Wash, condition, deep condition every 2 weeks
I normally did the ORS hair Mayo as needed, but it wasn't strong enough so i just did a hard protein treatment with aphogee which really helped with my hairs breakage and shedding!!

I'm waiting on my Megatek....and in between all that i keep my hair in braids/plaits and wear wigs...*


----------



## daydreem2876 (Jan 6, 2009)

OK Ladies here are my starting point pix... Due to technical difficulties (taking self pix, editing them,not knowing how to upload the pikistrip) it took a minute to get it together!   But here I am, Thank God it three months before I have to do it again!!!!


----------



## WonderfullyMade (Jan 6, 2009)

daydreem2876 said:


> OK Ladies here are my starting point pix... Due to technical difficulties (taking self pix, editing them,not knowing how to upload the pikistrip) it took a minute to get it together!   But here I am, Thank God it three months before I have to do it again!!!!




You and I seem to be going through the same picture taking difficulties .  But I finally figured it out today, so HERE ARE MY STARTING PICS!


----------



## apemay1969 (Jan 6, 2009)

I coulda swore that I was official on this challenge.  Could you add me?  I think I got confused because I'm in the bootcamp.  I'll post pics later today.


----------



## trinigal27 (Jan 7, 2009)

*Thank you SouthernStunner for adding me to the challenge, starting pic in my sig. Am in the process of still trying to find me my staple product, have also decided to give to relaxer a rest for a while, my hair is thinning away by the minute. Thinking of giving weave and braids a try in order to rest my hair a bit. *


----------



## The Princess (Jan 10, 2009)

Okay, this weekend, im going to use OCT and let it sit for 30mins to a hour, wash with ALMA Rinse from Hairveda followed by Moist Pro conditioner 24/7. 

 Im so excited I will be 10 weeks post come Monday. 2 more weeks till my goal.


----------



## loulou82 (Jan 10, 2009)

Update: My kinkies are two weeks old. Time to wash and DC.


----------



## Luxurious12 (Jan 10, 2009)

I'm down!  Happy hair growing!


----------



## Mis007 (Jan 10, 2009)

I'am in will add pic later.....​


----------



## msdevo (Jan 10, 2009)

Hey Ladies!

Well lets see, since I am gonna be snowed in today I was thinking about doing an Aphogee protein treatment. I relaxed last week so today would be the perfect day for it. But then again I could always do a henna treatment tomorrow, this way I will have a lil color in my hair and I dont have to have that hard stinking aphogee in my hair.


----------



## Gemini350z (Jan 10, 2009)

My regime is going to be very simple.

Im going to wash and deep condition every other week.
Mega-Tek and OCT every other day on scalp.
Moisturize hair and seal when needed.

Once I get about 6 weeks worth of new growth, I will have to up the amount of washes to probably every 3/4 days.  Will co-wash and oil rinse, wash with shampoo every other wash.  Deep condition every time.

I am trying to stretch until May or June 9th.

No direct heat.


----------



## msa (Jan 10, 2009)

So far so good. Bantu-knot outs every day with castor oil are working just great. It only takes me 10 mins at night to redo them and my hair is staying moisturized.

Now, I need to stop being so lazy and actually wash my hair more. I love rinsing my hair but I hate having to do my hair after because it takes longer now that I don't wear wigs anymore. 

The back of my hair is starting to rub on my clothes though. I need to figure out what to do about that. My hair is looser back there so no matter how tight I do the bantu knots, it still hangs lower. Maybe I'll just pin my hair up more.


----------



## paradise16 (Jan 11, 2009)

Hey. Please add me. I just joined this site. Thanks


----------



## loulou82 (Jan 11, 2009)

Day 15 of the Kinkies. I washed and DC'ed this morning.

Wash: Diluted Bioinfusion Shampoo
DC/ Steam: Diluted ORS Replenishing Paks + HV Sitrinillah Masque
Leave In: Aphogee Pro-Vitamin Leave In Conditioner


----------



## loulou82 (Jan 11, 2009)

paradise16 said:


> Hey. Please add me. I just joined this site. Thanks



 Welcome to LHCF and welcome to the Challenge!


----------



## SouthernStunner (Jan 11, 2009)

Hey all I have been sick the past few days and really havent been on.  I think I have updated everyone and if your name is not on the list please PM me and I will get it on.  I have not MTed in a week cause everytime I wash one of my kinky twist come out.  I dont think I am getting these anymore but I am going to keep them in until March13 to get my monies worth.  When they come out the girl is always ready to put them back in for me and she lives around the corner from me but I hate bothering her so much.  She also "touch up" my edges every 2 weeks for me.  Needless to say I spend a lot of time at her home.  I got them "touched up" on sat. and d/c on Sunday and one came out!  She is going to fix it today.  I will get back on with my MT/OCT tonight.

This challenge is getting really long and that is a good thing.  Keep up the good work and please ladies continue to support one another.  I am so honored to be a part of this challenge and this forum.

--SouthernStunner


----------



## loulou82 (Jan 11, 2009)

*SouthernStunner*: I hope you get better soon. I wonder what's going on with your kinkies. Is she not grasping your hair tight enough?


----------



## The Princess (Jan 11, 2009)

Take some Vitamin C, we can't have you getting sick on us...Get well soon.


----------



## SweetMarshCrystal (Jan 11, 2009)

Count me in!


----------



## latingirly020488 (Jan 11, 2009)

I cant wait till December 09!! Wow there a lot of ladies in this challenge, I hope the thread doesnt get lost. 
http://members.fotki.com/latingirly112484/about/


----------



## SouthernStunner (Jan 12, 2009)

loulou82 said:


> *SouthernStunner*: I hope you get better soon. I wonder what's going on with your kinkies. Is she not grasping your hair tight enough?


 
You know I was thinking that too but it is "snug" when she does it I jut think my hair is too short for the kinkies and she cant grasp enough hair.  When I had the box braids I didnt have this problem.

Thanks, I think I am just adjusting to my new "diet" and working out with a trainer, I have just had the blues.  I just come home and pass out.


----------



## loulou82 (Jan 12, 2009)

*SouthernStunner* I just remembered something. When I went to a natural salon to get kinkies I had to go back after a week because they were slipping but when I go to the African Braiding Shops I have no problem. I realized that the Ivory Coast braiders start each twist  using 3 strands for about an inch of the braid and then start two-strand twisting. I think this secures your hair better in the kinky twist and prevents slippage. How does your braider start the KT?


----------



## SnnyDays (Jan 12, 2009)

Hi Ladies,

I am a  to LHCF and I wanted to join this challenge. My only concern is that I am living in Germany and have to order EVERYTHING on line. I will upload pics once I learn how


----------



## SCarolinaGirl (Jan 12, 2009)

I'd like to join... is it too late?


----------



## Loves Harmony (Jan 12, 2009)

Hello everyone! How the Challenge coming along?


----------



## simplyme1985 (Jan 12, 2009)

So i've been wanting to try a new protective style....bantu knots...this is my second attempt and I think it came out okay. Anyway I moisturized, sealed and twisted and secured with a rubber band...I am going to sleep in them a take them out tomorrow(my job can not handle bantu knots) for a loose curl affect. What I'm wondering is if I should sleep in the rubber bands? They're the small black ones. Any suggestions for securing knots without rubber bands? click on pic for a better view!


----------



## SouthernStunner (Jan 13, 2009)

loulou82 said:


> *SouthernStunner* I just remembered something. When I went to a natural salon to get kinkies I had to go back after a week because they were slipping but when I go to the African Braiding Shops I have no problem. I realized that the Ivory Coast braiders start each twist using 3 strands for about an inch of the braid and then start two-strand twisting. I think this secures your hair better in the kinky twist and prevents slippage. How does your braider start the KT?


 

She starts them like a braid then twist it.  A girl a work told me to get some bees wax and that helps her to wash and style without any slippage.  She is going to do some over for me at lunch Wed.  I just got the bees wax.  Cross your fingers I still go till March to keep them in.


----------



## loulou82 (Jan 13, 2009)

I never use rubber bands on my hair but can't use the mini scrunchi holders or bobby pins instead? There are tons of clips on youtube demonstrating how to do bantus. I haven't seen anyone use rubber bands. 



simplyme1985 said:


> So i've been wanting to try a new protective style....bantu knots...this is my second attempt and I think it came out okay. Anyway I moisturized, sealed and twisted and secured with a rubber band...I am going to sleep in them a take them out tomorrow(my job can not handle bantu knots) for a loose curl affect. What I'm wondering is if I should sleep in the rubber bands? They're the small black ones. Any suggestions for securing knots without rubber bands?View attachment 24965 click on pic for a better view!


----------



## msdevo (Jan 13, 2009)

So far so good ladies. Im almost 2 week post an no breakage. I did a henna treatment on Sunday with great results. Tonight I will shampoo and DC while I am watching American Idol, lol
I have been wearing my hair in a bun and will continue to do that for the next month or so. I had to give my head a rest from the cornrows and wigs.

As of last Friday I have been using Claudies Elixir as a growth aid and her edge balm on my edges(yeah what else would edge balm be used for, lol). 
I used the Elixir in 2007 with great results so I am back on board with that.  

I am so determined to reach my goals this year.


----------



## kedda0720pooh (Jan 13, 2009)

Ok, Im excited now! I just order my OCT and can't wait to receive it. I've been trying to track my growth and I think I'm getting 1/2" a month without growth aides so I should get 1" with the OCT. Im trying exercise regularly so hopefully my cardio will help with my growth as well.  I'm so excited  Happy Hair Growing Ladies!


----------



## msdevo (Jan 13, 2009)

When I did my bantu knots I used hair pins. I didnt sleep in them though. About an hour ot two after the knots set in I took the pins out and put my scarf back on. They were really secure and I didnt have to worry about them coming loose. 

Are you using the ouchless rubber bands? 



simplyme1985 said:


> So i've been wanting to try a new protective style....bantu knots...this is my second attempt and I think it came out okay. Anyway I moisturized, sealed and twisted and secured with a rubber band...I am going to sleep in them a take them out tomorrow(my job can not handle bantu knots) for a loose curl affect. What I'm wondering is if I should sleep in the rubber bands? They're the small black ones. Any suggestions for securing knots without rubber bands?View attachment 24965 click on pic for a better view!


----------



## msdevo (Jan 13, 2009)

With OCT I am sure you will be APL in no time.


kedda0720pooh said:


> Ok, Im excited now! I just order my OCT and can't wait to receive it. I've been trying to track my growth and I think I'm getting 1/2" a month without growth aides so I should get 1" with the OCT. Im trying exercise regularly so hopefully my cardio will help with my growth as well.  I'm so excited  Happy Hair Growing Ladies!


----------



## sexyeyes3616 (Jan 13, 2009)

Mai Tai said:


> Hey SouthernStunner...Do we post our regimine and starting pics here, or will there be a seperate thread for that?  Thanks.



Mai Tai your hair is gorgeous.


----------



## LivingDoll (Jan 13, 2009)

Hey ladies! I have joined several challenges for this year. So far, I've been washing, DCing 1x a week as I normally would. I recently added a dose of light protein and I've begun rollersetting.


----------



## msdevo (Jan 13, 2009)

Well in the process of DCing I decided to dust a lil bit if thats what you call it. I didnt like the way my ends were looking once I took the bun out today so here is what I did...


----------



## simplyme1985 (Jan 13, 2009)

msdevo said:


> When I did my bantu knots I used hair pins. I didnt sleep in them though. About an hour ot two after the knots set in I took the pins out and put my scarf back on. They were really secure and I didnt have to worry about them coming loose.
> 
> Are you using the ouchless rubber bands?


 

Yes I'm using the ouchless kind, hmmm I'll try just leaving them in for a while and taking them down then put the scarf on ...thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## msa (Jan 13, 2009)

SnnyDays said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I am a  to LHCF and I wanted to join this challenge. My only concern is that I am living in Germany and have to order EVERYTHING on line. I will upload pics once I learn how




Welcome!

I'm sure you can find things in Germany that will work for your hair and meet your needs. You don't have to order everything you see here and I know I wouldn't because of the expense. 

Do they have stores like CVS or target there? Any type of shop that sells toiletries will have hair stuff. It might take a little more work to decipher the ingredients, but it will be worth the money you'd save trying to get things shipped. And, you wouldn't have to wait for weeks.

Anyway, if you have any questions please feel free to ask.


----------



## msdevo (Jan 13, 2009)

Your welcome. The ouchless ones are pretty good. I use them at the end of my braids.


simplyme1985 said:


> Yes I'm using the ouchless kind, hmmm I'll try just leaving them in for a while and taking them down then put the scarf on ...thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## sydwrites (Jan 13, 2009)

Hey everyone, I want to join! I wanted to get APL last year, but I wasnt as focused towards the end of the year and I had to get a trim that set me back considerably.  Anywhoo I'm so freakin focused now! I'm keeping the good healthy hair practices and stepping up my healthy food game.  Here's my starting pic. I hope to get there by June.


----------



## msdevo (Jan 13, 2009)

WOW You hair looks so thick.  Your gonna be APL by summertime I will bet on it.



sydwrites said:


> Hey everyone, I want to join! I wanted to get APL last year, but I wasnt as focused towards the end of the year and I had to get a trim that set me back considerably.  Anywhoo I'm so freakin focused now! I'm keeping the good healthy hair practices and stepping up my healthy food game.  Here's my starting pic. I hope to get there by June.


----------



## basic64 (Jan 14, 2009)

I have my micros in but although I was planning plenty co-washing and using MT I been afraid to wash because I used human hair which is soft and my hair is soft so I was afraid my braids would go down the drain and a waste of $200.  So I just did the MT everynight for 2 weeks then when my hair had some lock to it I finally washed and con. My braids didnt fall out but they sure did slip down a whole inch and more.  So I decided to slow down the MT to every other night and every day do some rebraiding to get ready for the next wash.  I thought the micros would simplify my routine and give my hair a rest but It is a hindrance instead.  SHOULD I NOT HAVE USED HUMAN HAIR ?


----------



## The Princess (Jan 14, 2009)

I just had to come let you all know about the conditioner I used tonite for a co wash. Its by Victora Secret. OMG my hair felt so soft and silky. For my 10 weeks post hair. Also it detangle very well, I comb right through like butter. I know its the conditioner, cause last week, I had to use some Mane N Tail detangling spray. But not this time. I order it on a limb cause V.S. was having the Semi Annual sale, and the one for the damage hair was Backordered until Feb. However I do not mind at all. Oh the smell is lovely and lingers like a perfume. It does make your hair managable, well for me and my 10 week post hair. 

Its the pink color bottle one I used. (I don't have normal hair, but the one for damaged hair was backordered like I mention above).  



SO SEXY Glossing Conditioner for Normal Hair

A lightweight formula for healthy, everyday conditioning. Gently hydrates to help nourish and smooth. It's the perfect way to get silky, soft style. Infused with light, fresh fragrance. Domestic.

Essential ingredients:
• Silk amino acids and chamomile extract naturally condition.
• Hibiscus extract intensifies the vitality of natural and color-treated hair.
• Shine Intensifier Complex creates healthy, shiny, easy-to-manage hair.


----------



## Stiletto_Diva (Jan 14, 2009)

Here are my start pictures. These were taken Jan 14, 2009


----------



## vnaps (Jan 14, 2009)

hey all.....

hope everyone is going ok on our goal to apl....

i decded to try a low manipulation regime....where i comb once a week on wash days......

so far its going good....been at it for 2 weeks now.....

i was worried by ponytail wouldnt look neat but it lies as good as when i comb....braidouts really help!!!!!


----------



## JayAnn0513 (Jan 14, 2009)

loulou82 said:


> *SouthernStunner* I just remembered something. When I went to a natural salon to get kinkies I had to go back after a week because they were slipping but when I go to the African Braiding Shops I have no problem. I realized that the Ivory Coast braiders start each twist  using 3 strands for about an inch of the braid and then start two-strand twisting. I think this secures your hair better in the kinky twist and prevents slippage. How does your braider start the KT?



The lady that does my moms kinky twist does it the same way. She got hers done before thanksgiving and the still look great. She's not getting the redone until feb.


----------



## SouthernStunner (Jan 14, 2009)

OK so I think I got everyone in now.  If not please PM me I and I will get u in.

I have tried to redo my kinkies and so for so good.  I am actually going to was again tonight and if any slip out I will try to fix them and if not I got someone on stand by to work with me.  

Youtube has been a blessing!!!!!  I may even try to do my entire set next time!!


----------



## latingirly020488 (Jan 14, 2009)

*Apl Dec '09 here i come!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## SouthernBeauty (Jan 15, 2009)

Here is my starting pic!!


----------



## CubanMorena (Jan 15, 2009)

Ok, This is my starting picture. I had braids in late December and I took the back part out of two of them to see how long my hair was.


----------



## SouthernStunner (Jan 15, 2009)

You look like you are very close to APL already!  You Grow Girl


----------



## sydwrites (Jan 15, 2009)

msdevo said:


> WOW You hair looks so thick. Your gonna be APL by summertime I will bet on it.


 
I guess looks can be deceiving, because its really not, at least the majority of it isnt. I'm natural so that pic was taken on blowdried hair, but when I totally straighten it my true colors shine through. I'm working on thickening it up with castor oil but that hair is not long yet


----------



## CubanMorena (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks SouthernStunner  I might make it by July or August because I actually need a haircut but i've been prolonging it  but I'm gonna give myself until December because I'm not in a rush and I want it to be a full, luscious, healthy APL. Lord knows I have an issue with split ends. Are you using any growth aids? Are they working? How is megatek working for you? I've been using it for a month and havent seen spectacular results yet, not even on my edges where I really need help.

And this is my fotki :http://public.fotki.com/CubanMorena


----------



## SouthernStunner (Jan 15, 2009)

CubanMorena said:


> Thanks SouthernStunner  I might make it by July or August because I actually need a haircut but i've been prolonging it but I'm gonna give myself until December because I'm not in a rush and I want it to be a full, luscious, healthy APL. Lord knows I have an issue with split ends. Are you using any growth aids? Are they working? How is megatek working for you? I've been using it for a month and havent seen spectacular results yet, not even on my edges where I really need help.
> 
> And this is my fotki :http://public.fotki.com/CubanMorena


 
I use both MT and OCT and I love them.  My hair is much thicker now than before.  I dont get to enjoy my growth much cause I am in braids and only out for 2 weeks and back in braids.  When I am out of the braids I wear my wigs.  I am trying to keep my hands out of my hair.  I havent had a relaxer since 6 Sept 08 and I am trying to hold out till Nov-Dec time.  The braids have been a blessing.  It makes it so easy to do the MT and OCT.  I will get there, maybe not at the same time as you but I will get there.  My ulitmate goal is WL by June 2012 for when I come back to the states!


----------



## msdevo (Jan 15, 2009)

If your looking for something to thicken your hair up, the cassia obovata(neutral henna) is real good. It helped me a great deal once I stopped wearing weaves and bc'd.



sydwrites said:


> I guess looks can be deceiving, because its really not, at least the majority of it isnt. I'm natural so that pic was taken on blowdried hair, but when I totally straighten it my true colors shine through. I'm working on thickening it up with castor oil but that hair is not long yet


----------



## jamaicalovely (Jan 15, 2009)

sydwrites said:


> Hey everyone, I want to join! I wanted to get APL last year, but I wasnt as focused towards the end of the year and I had to get a trim that set me back considerably.  Anywhoo I'm so freakin focused now! I'm keeping the good healthy hair practices and stepping up my healthy food game.  Here's my starting pic. I hope to get there by June.



Nice growth.   Definitely inspirational to me.


----------



## Digital Tempest (Jan 16, 2009)

Hey everyone! Just checking in. Sticking to my tried and true simple routine. I'm thinking about attempting my first rollerset soonish just to try something different. I'm surprised at how much my hair is growing right now, possibly partially due to pregnancy hormones, but I'm sure that my better hair care habits are a big part of it, too. I'm not that far at all from APL with my longest layer of hair, so that keeps me encouraged. I need to step it up on my protective style game, though. My everyday bun is starting to bore me. Anyhow, hope everyone else is doing okay.


----------



## Loves Harmony (Jan 16, 2009)

Just checking in.... So far so good. I just need to find someone that can either french braid my hair or do an sew in. If all fails i will get my mom to braid my hair and throw a wig on it lol lol lol. Trying to find an nice hair style for my 23 birthday.


----------



## Hot40 (Jan 16, 2009)

I received a retouch on yesterday, and I see a difference in the length since I started here in September. I will order my MT today. 

This is my check in.


----------



## miss_iari (Jan 16, 2009)

I wanna join!  My current length is in my avatar and I want to be full APL by december.  I'm happy with the progress in the back of my hair (protective styling has been a life saver), it's the sides and front edges that I'm having problems with.

and I've been lazy with my OCT, so I need to get back on track with that.


----------



## trenise (Jan 16, 2009)

I'm looking for some ideas on simple and cute protective styling. I think I'm going to get some items from flexi8 and hairzing. I think my hair is long enough now for these?


----------



## CubanMorena (Jan 16, 2009)

This is a pic of my current weave for growth. I got it in late december after braids and I'm trying to hold on to it until February/March. I wash my hair every week which might make that a little difficult. Does washing really cause the braids to loosen because I can pull my cornrows at least about an inch from my scalp, which would mean new growth this past month (and thus maybe MT is working!), but since I washed, maybe the braids only got loose


----------



## kittenz (Jan 16, 2009)

Sign me up.  I'm ready to try again.


----------



## SouthernStunner (Jan 16, 2009)

CubanMorena said:


> This is a pic of my current weave for growth. I got it in late december after braids and I'm trying to hold on to it until February/March. I wash my hair every week which might make that a little difficult. Does washing really cause the braids to loosen because I can pull my cornrows at least about an inch from my scalp, which would mean new growth this past month (and thus maybe MT is working!), but since I washed, maybe the braids only got loose


 
I am starting to believe that all braids slip a little.  I have had my kinkies in for 3 weeks now and I know I dont have this much new growth plus some of them slipped right out in the shower!  A girl at work told me to prevent them from slipping use bees wax and I was lucky enough to find it on island without having to order it so when I get my edges retouched I will have her use the bees wax and see iif I can see a difference.


----------



## jayjamlov (Jan 16, 2009)

I'm up for the challenge. APL here I come (I hope).


----------



## nuggetrock (Jan 17, 2009)

SouthernStunner said:


> A girl at work told me to prevent them from slipping use bees wax and I was lucky enough to find it on island without having to order it so when I get my edges retouched I will have her use the bees wax and see iif I can see a difference.


 
Southern Stunner ..be careful..the bees wax may work for slippage...but you may get alot of build up.  I used to have locs and the first and only time I used beeswax to twist my new growth, it was like I had a dirt magnet in my head...it attracted everything! Lint, dust in the air, just everything...just watch for that.  Maybe using a clarifying shampoo when you wash may help, but it does strip alot of moisture.  I only use it every other week, while in braids/twists, to reduce buildup at the root.


----------



## SouthernStunner (Jan 17, 2009)

My idea is to use the bees wax to start but then C0wash every other day and Shampoo on sundays, DC on wed and sunday and only clarify 1 a month since I am not using cones too much.  hows that sound?

oh and I got this loc-Lock Gel by Murray's

Ingredients:water,PVP,Soybean Oil,Fruit Oil, Sweet Almond Oil, Triethanolamine Carbomer, Panthenyl Ethyl Ether, Kertin Amino Acid, Parfum

I think this may work


----------



## nuggetrock (Jan 17, 2009)

Sounds better than the straight beeswax.  Let me know how that works out because I need help with slippage as well...my twists have a mind of their own! That's why I have braids now...but I miss my twists and I am keeping some sort of braids in until I can get a decent pony puff! Plus, with it being 10 degrees outside, I need to hide my hair as much as possible!


----------



## SouthernStunner (Jan 17, 2009)

I sure will let you know how it works.  Ummmm I probably wont get them redone until next week.  Thanks for the help


----------



## The Princess (Jan 17, 2009)

Well its Sat and I plan on DC tonite with heat. Im debating if I should put OCT on the scalp, but I really don't want it to blend it with my DC and not get the full benefits of it magic. So I guess I will just DC with out it. Im DC with Shescenit Bannana Brulee.


----------



## The Princess (Jan 17, 2009)

trenise said:


> I'm looking for some ideas on simple and cute protective styling. I think I'm going to get some items from flexi8 and hairzing. I think my hair is long enough now for these?


 
Yes, you hair is long enough for those ideals.


----------



## loulou82 (Jan 17, 2009)

I finally made it to 3 weeks with my kinkies. So far so good. I'm getting the edges redone next week.


----------



## IndianAngel22 (Jan 18, 2009)

I did a wash yesterday and had AMAZING results. I wrote a pos about it but if you can't find it I updated in my blog, and will be adding more photos to the blog and tips


----------



## SCarolinaGirl (Jan 19, 2009)

I dc'd my hair overnight and that was the best thing that I could have done. My hair is so soft! I think that my hair is craving mositure.


----------



## msdevo (Jan 19, 2009)

I dc'd last night while I was at the sports bar watching the Steelers whoop some B'more butt.  No one even knew, lol  I wore a wig and a hat to hide the shower cap. When I got home my hair was soooooo soft I couldnt believe it.


----------



## Kurly K (Jan 19, 2009)

Jan status pics.....official starting point 











i will continue to deep condition before and after straightening and rollerset more than blow dry and curl.....co wash daily when curly


----------



## SCarolinaGirl (Jan 19, 2009)

Here are my starting pics...


----------



## SnnyDays (Jan 19, 2009)

msa said:


> Welcome!
> 
> I'm sure you can find things in Germany that will work for your hair and meet your needs. You don't have to order everything you see here and I know I wouldn't because of the expense.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks! I keep hearing so many good things about Megatek and Ovation that I had to order those... My hair is so darn thin and I just want it thicker and longer. I am going crazy checking my mailbox to see if they have arrived.


----------



## Jaxhair (Jan 20, 2009)

I'm DC-ing as I type. Protein pre-wash DC with egg, honey, coconut milk, coconut oil, wash with ABS then caramel treatment for moisture. Will take pictures and update fotki too. I'm in twists which really need re-doing, so I might check on length too. I apply a homemade sulphur mix to scalp daily/every other day.


----------



## SouthernStunner (Jan 20, 2009)

Kurly K said:


> Jan status pics.....official starting point
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

That is some crazy *** growth you have had.  I am sure you will get to you goal.


----------



## SouthernStunner (Jan 20, 2009)

SnnyDays said:


> Thanks! I keep hearing so many good things about Megatek and Ovation that I had to order those... My hair is so darn thin and I just want it thicker and longer. I am going crazy checking my mailbox to see if they have arrived.


 


Where in Germany are you?  I used to live in Bann right outside Landsthul.  My twins were born there and spent the first 1 1/2 years of their life there.  My boys are now 5.  I miss it.


----------



## The Princess (Jan 20, 2009)

Well I DC last night with Lekair cholesterol Plus, for a hour w/heat. I don't know what it is about this stuff, but it really don't leave my hair soft. I guess cause its the strengtening version. It really do leave my hair strong. This might be my replacement for Bannana Brulee, which is 11 dollars. Well I haven't really made up my mind yet. 1.29 is alot better than 11 dollars.

I just went back to the site, the bigger jar is 17 dollars. The smaller jar is 11 dollars. Its something about this stuff I like. I don't know. Im going to really pay attention to how it acts on my hair next time I use it and see if I can niche it. Its go be hard to depart. This is just one of the products its hard to depart from. For me anyway...........


----------



## The Princess (Jan 20, 2009)

Ladies, Today is Tuesday, Obama getting sworn in. Whoop, Whoop. 

Also today makes me 11 weeks and 1 day post. My first stretch and going good. Im so excited. 12 weeks suppose to be it. But I have something going on, so im go have to push it to 13 weeks. WoW Im so happy. DC'ing weekly has helped me stretched along with CO washing.


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 20, 2009)

Deleted post....wrong challenge thread!


----------



## CubanMorena (Jan 20, 2009)

Kurly K said:


> Jan status pics.....official starting point
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HAVE MERCY! that's some excellent growth and shine. You're hair is very pretty! With that kind of hair growth girl you might make APL by June!


----------



## CurlyCoilycourt (Jan 20, 2009)

Newbie here checking in!!!! Just wanted to say hello and in my siggy is the starting out point for me!! HHG ladies


----------



## CubanMorena (Jan 20, 2009)

So after looking at my hair stretched in the pictures I posted and suspecting that weaves may be contributing to my thinning edges, I took my weave out (after only a month but that's not too too bad). I straightened the hair in the back and I was pleasantly surprised! Honestly if SoutherStunner hadn't pointed out to me that my hair seemed like it was close to APL I don't think it would have ever occurred to me (this is why I love this forum, we all help each other  ). It's like I totally lost track of my own hair growth because I was so distracted by weaves I had installed. So my goal now is to grow the layers out so the upper layers are APL also, to grow out my edges and the broken hairs around my hairline, and to cut out nasty edges (I have a lot of those in the front from thermal damaging. I'm also not going to wear weaves anymore because since I've been straightening so much, some of my hair refuses to curl. This is partly due to the flat iron I bought (it's a salon level flat iron called a forma - naturals stay away from it!!!) and partly due to just straightening every week. 

 Depending on whether I cut the hair closer to my nape to even out the layers, I may reach BSL by December.  

I'm going to wear my own hair in a bun for a while and then I'm going to get  braids since I kno that when I first started my journey to natural hair in June '07 that is what made my edges long. Sorry about the length post ladies - I'm a little longwinded lol (don't ask me to write you emails LMBO)


----------



## SouthernStunner (Jan 20, 2009)

I am glad that you took out that weave.  I am debating taking out these braids.  I am getting the front re-done today but even in the middle I have about an inch of new growth.  I will be a month this saturday.  I am trying to hold out until Valentines Day!  Wish me luck.


----------



## kiarai (Jan 20, 2009)

Hi is it too late to join?


----------



## SouthernStunner (Jan 20, 2009)

I will put you on the list right now.  WELCOME


----------



## SnnyDays (Jan 21, 2009)

SouthernStunner said:


> Where in Germany are you? I used to live in Bann right outside Landsthul. My twins were born there and spent the first 1 1/2 years of their life there. My boys are now 5. I miss it.


 

I'm at Spangdahlem AB about 1.5 hr from Landsthul. My hubby is Air Force. I am  kind of familiar with that area. How long did you spend in Germany?


----------



## SouthernStunner (Jan 21, 2009)

I was there for 4 years.  I worked at the Ramstein CDC as the Desk Clerk.  My best friend and the my twins God Parents are still there and we miss them so much.  I did enjoy my time there.  I live in Guam now and its ok but Germany was better.


----------



## kittenz (Jan 21, 2009)

I am so proud of myself.  Yesterday I DCed for the first time since... erplexed i can't remember.  Then I rollerset all by myself  and stayed under the drier.  Setting my hair took forever so I'll have to keep practicing but I love the results.  Sorry no pics this time.  My mom hi-jacked my camera.

I used:

Shampoo- Mizani Chelating followed-up with Suave Professionals Extreme Strength Poo
Conditioner- ORS Replenishing Conditioner (bottle) with heat
Leave-in- I can't remember what i used
Spray bottle of warm water and a packet of ORS Mouse/wrap lotion (very diluted)
Moisturizer- Keracare

Now that I think about it I forgot to seal.  I'll fix that tonight with some tea tree oil.


----------



## kiarai (Jan 21, 2009)

Hey thanks for adding me to the challenge.

I've just joined LHCF. My hair is really short at the back and longer at the front like an inverse bob. I have a few tracks in to bulk up the volume (I like big hair).

I’m gonna start co-washing once I take my tracks out. Washing with the tracks makes them loose and I think it pulls at my already weak hair.

I don’t really know how to style my short hair and would welcome and advice from others.

K xx


----------



## Sieda (Jan 21, 2009)

Hi Ladies!

First post - off to join more challenges!


----------



## ajacks (Jan 22, 2009)

It doesn't look like I have much further to reach APL, but I have heard that getting from SL to APL can be a lengthy process, so I have my fingers crossed. Here is my regimen and starting pictures:

• Wash every 2 weeks (w/ Weaves), 1x a week otherwise
• Deep Condition w/ every wash 
• Moisturize every other day
• MT on length of hair for 30 minutes (wash days only)
• OCT daily (scalp only)
• Clarify once every 4-6 weeks 
• Protein treatment every 6 weeks 
• Protective Styles (Sew-In Weaves , Half-Wigs, Buns) 
• Low Manipulation (Rollersets, Braid-Outs, Bantu Knots)
• Relaxers every 6-months
• Direct Heat 2x a year ONLY!!! (only on relaxer days)


----------



## loulou82 (Jan 22, 2009)

I rinsed my kinkies today. Saturday will be 4 weeks. I always feel renewed when I wash or rinse my kinkies. lol. The synthetic hair is sucking all the moisture out of my hair so I have to moisturize and rinse a lot.


----------



## HarlemHottie (Jan 22, 2009)

Is it to late to join?


----------



## naijanikki (Jan 22, 2009)

I have been searching for this thread!!  Unfortunately my computer crashed and burned in the beginning of the month with all my pics on it and of course I never backed anything up. So I don't have any starting pics just yet.  
My regimine is simple--
wash 2x a week with queen helene's garlic shampoo (my shedding is OUT OF CONTROL!!!!)
DC with Ultra Black hair conditioner, followed by a mixture of keracare and elasta QP DPR-11. 
Rollerset and airdry or airdry in a scarf.
Protect my ends!!!!
Moisturize 2x a day and seal with sweet almond oil.
Let's get it in 09, ladies!!!!!


----------



## SouthernStunner (Jan 22, 2009)

loulou82 said:


> I rinsed my kinkies today. Saturday will be 4 weeks. I always feel renewed when I wash or rinse my kinkies. lol. The synthetic hair is sucking all the moisture out of my hair so I have to moisturize and rinse a lot.


 

It will be 4 weeks saturday for me too.  I cant wait to get these out!  I love being low main. and all but I want to try out my henna plus these kinky twist keep loosing up but I got them redone on Wed and she used bees wax so if they stay put then I will go back to cowashing every other day.  No matter what I was washing weekly w/ DC and doing my MT and OCT daily oh and moistrizing.


----------



## loulou82 (Jan 22, 2009)

I'm itching to take these things out too but I want to keep them in a full 10 weeks. I'll redo the edges Monday since it's getting pretty loose in that area.


----------



## Stiletto_Diva (Jan 22, 2009)

Just did a 30 min pre-poo with my home made hibiscus oil and that bad boy had my hair feelin good. My hair has never felt so moisturized. I followed it with a co-wash with the OCT. APL here I come.


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 23, 2009)

I really need to check in more often for this challenge.  Shrinkage is quite amazing even when you are relaxed.  I airdry so that definitely contributes to that. My hair is looking chin length right now. I am 3 weeks post relaxer, 14 more to go!


----------



## msdevo (Jan 23, 2009)

Morning ladies...

Well since I am battling a lil cold, I have not shampooed or dc'd since Sunday. Hopefully by the early next week I will be back to my regular routine.


----------



## msdevo (Jan 23, 2009)

Your hair is gorgeous!!!! 



ajacks said:


> It doesn't look like I have much further to reach APL, but I have heard that getting from SL to APL can be a lengthy process, so I have my fingers crossed. Here is my regimen and starting pictures:
> 
> • Wash every 2 weeks (w/ Weaves), 1x a week otherwise
> • Deep Condition w/ every wash
> ...


----------



## oldcrayons (Jan 23, 2009)

Count me in


----------



## jerseygurl (Jan 23, 2009)

Hi Ladies just coming in to cheer all y'all on.

Happy Hair Growing


----------



## lp318lp (Jan 23, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> I really need to check in more often for this challenge. Shrinkage is quite amazing even when you are relaxed. I airdry so that definitely contributes to that. My hair is looking chin length right now. I am 3 weeks post relaxer, 14 more to go!


 

I heard that SHAY!  I need to be checkin' in A LOT more often to this thread.  I've already agreed to the challenge all I need is to be consistent with receiving and giving encouragement.  I'm subscribing!! 

By-the-By, Ladies:  Because of, oh... I'd say a 3.5-ish month setback, I would say my starting pic would be equivalent to that which is in my siggy.  The only difference is that my hair is now natural.

The setback wasn't devastating, but from Feb of 2008 to now...  I should not be at the same place.  My situation was dire, y'all...  DIRE!    But I digress...

me~


----------



## kittenz (Jan 23, 2009)

*


kittenz said:



I am so proud of myself.  Yesterday I DCed for the first time since... erplexed i can't remember.

Click to expand...

*My hair must have enjoyed this.  Yay, no more ridiculous shedding!!!


----------



## SnnyDays (Jan 23, 2009)

Hi Ladies,

I have some pics in my siggy. I currently have a inverted bob that is growing out. 

My regi is pretty plain:

Wash  1x a week with Nexxus Therappe
DC with Nexxus Humectress and NTM Deep recovery Hair mask
Co wash 1x a week with NTM Daily Deep Con
Airdry or Airdry wraped in a scarf
Moisturize everyday with NTM Silk Touch and vit E oil

Now I am just waiting on my OCT and MT!! I need to really work on my sides. Does anyone have any suggestions for that? My sides are really bad


----------



## laurenashLey (Jan 23, 2009)

like to be in 2 please, what r the rules?!?


----------



## ajacks (Jan 23, 2009)

msdevo said:


> Your hair is gorgeous!!!!


 
Thanks!  It's been a long hard journey. Thankfully, it's starting to pay off.


----------



## aa9746 (Jan 23, 2009)

SouthernStunner said:


> It will be 4 weeks saturday for me too. I cant wait to get these out! I love being low main. and all but I want to try out my henna plus these kinky twist keep loosing up but I got them redone on Wed and she used bees wax so if they stay put then I will go back to cowashing every other day. No matter what I was washing weekly w/ DC and doing my MT and OCT daily oh and moistrizing.


 

I've been using OCT for about a month and I'm half way finished with my second bottle of OCT. I noticed you use it daily so I was curious to know how long does a bottle last for you. I've been reading different threads but I haven't found information on this. I just ordered a third bottle and I'm thinking maybe I should add water to it to stretch it.


----------



## msdevo (Jan 23, 2009)

Your welcome. By the looks of it, it already has



ajacks said:


> Thanks!  It's been a long hard journey. Thankfully, it's starting to pay off.


----------



## msdevo (Jan 23, 2009)

Are you getting any growth from the OCT??  How are you applying yours that you have used so much in such a short period of time??



aa9746 said:


> I've been using OCT for about a month and I'm half way finished with my second bottle of OCT. I noticed you use it daily so I was curious to know how long does a bottle last for you. I've been reading different threads but I haven't found information on this. I just ordered a third bottle and I'm thinking maybe I should add water to it to stretch it.


----------



## aa9746 (Jan 24, 2009)

msdevo said:


> Are you getting any growth from the OCT?? How are you applying yours that you have used so much in such a short period of time??


 
I put it on my scalp and hair and use it as a leave in because I'm trying to get maximum results and I like how it makes my hair feel. However, since the product is expensive I feel maybe I should just use it on my scalp only. I don't know if I'm getting results yet because its been only a month. My hair seems to be growing at the normal rate.


----------



## FunJoy! (Jan 24, 2009)

Are You guys still recruiting?

If so I'm in:

Stats:
Length: NL
Goal: APL By December 20 2009

Starting Pics in my profile or fotki


----------



## SouthernStunner (Jan 24, 2009)

aa9746 said:


> I've been using OCT for about a month and I'm half way finished with my second bottle of OCT. I noticed you use it daily so I was curious to know how long does a bottle last for you. I've been reading different threads but I haven't found information on this. I just ordered a third bottle and I'm thinking maybe I should add water to it to stretch it.


 

I use it like a grease daily to my scalp only and then on sat. night I prepoo with it all over and wash out on sunday.  I ordered 2 bottles in I think October and I am finally on my second bottle.  I dont add anything to it.  HTH


----------



## SouthernStunner (Jan 24, 2009)

msdevo said:


> Morning ladies...
> 
> Well since I am battling a lil cold, I have not shampooed or dc'd since Sunday. Hopefully by the early next week I will be back to my regular routine.


 
I hope you feel better.  I hate being sick.  Take it easy and dont rush to do your hair when your not feeling it, thats when we make BIG mistakes.  Now go get some rest!


----------



## SouthernStunner (Jan 24, 2009)

laurenashLey said:


> like to be in 2 please, what r the rules?!?


 
Read the very first page of the thread and it tells you everything.  I will add you on Monday.  WELCOME


----------



## SouthernStunner (Jan 24, 2009)

Controversial*Diva said:


> Are You guys still recruiting?
> 
> If so I'm in:
> 
> ...


 

Come on and get in her girl.  I will add you on Monday Welcome to the challenge!


----------



## The Princess (Jan 24, 2009)

Well tonight I cowash with VO5 moisture milk strawberries and creme. Boy my hair was supersoft and moisturized. I loved this stuff. Even at 11weeks post, it still does the job.


----------



## The Princess (Jan 24, 2009)

ajacks said:


> It doesn't look like I have much further to reach APL, but I have heard that getting from SL to APL can be a lengthy process, so I have my fingers crossed. Here is my regimen and starting pictures:
> 
> • Wash every 2 weeks (w/ Weaves), 1x a week otherwise
> • Deep Condition w/ every wash
> ...


 

You will be a APL in now time. Also your hair is super beautiful.


----------



## SCarolinaGirl (Jan 24, 2009)

I just got my megatek today.... APL here I come!


----------



## msdevo (Jan 24, 2009)

To bad it doesnt come in a gallon size huh? 

Have you tried MT yet??   



aa9746 said:


> I put it on my scalp and hair and use it as a leave in because I'm trying to get maximum results and I like how it makes my hair feel. However, since the product is expensive I feel maybe I should just use it on my scalp only. I don't know if I'm getting results yet because its been only a month. My hair seems to be growing at the normal rate.


----------



## msdevo (Jan 24, 2009)

Congrats. Come the end of this year we all gonna be swanging



futurescbride said:


> I just got my megatek today.... APL here I come!


----------



## msdevo (Jan 24, 2009)

Thank you so much.  Yea it does suck

I hate not wanting to do anything with my hair. When Im well I look forward to those days ya know



SouthernStunner said:


> I hope you feel better.  I hate being sick.  Take it easy and dont rush to do your hair when your not feeling it, thats when we make BIG mistakes.  Now go get some rest!


----------



## SouthernStunner (Jan 25, 2009)

msdevo said:


> Congrats. Come the end of this year we all gonna be swanging


 


Ok I must admit when I finally get my relaxer at the end of the year AND I reach APL I will act STANK for about a day for all my haters here on island.  I am so tired of hearing oh just cause you lite skinned dont mean you white.  Washing  (cowashing) your hair all the darn time. Oh I cant wait TRUST I am going to do the swang like Ateaya.But then I will go back to my braids and be quite.  I am trying to be waist length by 2012 when I get off this island and back to the real world.  And when that day comes they may have to give me an extra seat on the plane just for my ego!  I will be hard to deal with for at least a week then will go back to bunning.


----------



## SouthernStunner (Jan 25, 2009)

Oh I got a question too.  So I havent had a relaxer since Sept 7 when I take these braids out I will get my end trimmed should I get this done on wet hair or dry hair?


----------



## topnotch1010 (Jan 25, 2009)

SouthernStunner said:


> Ok I must admit when I finally get my relaxer at the end of the year *AND I reach APL I will act STANK for about a day for all my haters* here on island. I am so tired of hearing oh just cause you lite skinned dont mean you white. Washing (cowashing) your hair all the darn time. Oh I cant wait TRUST I am going to do the swang like Ateaya.But then I will go back to my braids and be quite. I am trying to be waist length by 2012 when I get off this island and back to the real world. And when that day comes *they may have to give me an extra seat on the plane just for my ego!* I will be hard to deal with for at least a week then will go back to bunning.


 
 I hear ya girl!! I will be acting real STANK for a day or two myself! When I tell people I am bunning for a year, they look at me crazy, but I am thinking in my head... "You just wait until December! I gonna SHUT IT DOWN!"


----------



## Loves Harmony (Jan 25, 2009)

Im serious about getting my hair to aleast full shoulder before next year..... Cancel my hair appointment to get hair str8. I will be looking for someone who can french braid my hair for me. Trying to strech perm til June(6 months)


----------



## msdevo (Jan 25, 2009)

Ok ladies we all get a pass to act EXTRA STANK when we reach APL.

Cuz I am gonna be right with yall


----------



## Gemini350z (Jan 25, 2009)

msdevo said:


> Ok ladies we all get a pass to act EXTRA STANK when we reach APL.
> 
> Cuz I am gonna be right with yall



Thank you because I know I will be acting real stank!! Hope I get there quick, because I am ready!


----------



## CubanMorena (Jan 25, 2009)

SouthernStunner said:


> Ok I must admit when I finally get my relaxer at the end of the year AND I reach APL I will act STANK for about a day for all my haters here on island.  I am so tired of hearing oh just cause you lite skinned dont mean you white.  Washing  (cowashing) your hair all the darn time. Oh I cant wait TRUST I am going to do the swang like Ateaya.But then I will go back to my braids and be quite.  I am trying to be waist length by 2012 when I get off this island and back to the real world.  And when that day comes they may have to give me an extra seat on the plane just for my ego!  I will be hard to deal with for at least a week then will go back to bunning.



Oh you won't be the only one! When I reach APL some time this year I'm gonna be stank too lol. And don't let me get close to BSL in December, I'm gonna be flippin and swinging my mane all around. LMBO People can be so hateful and petty about what you do or don't do with your hair. Yesterday in church I had these women comment on how nice of a curl texture I had in surprise, and as someone who is dark skin, I feel like I'm constantly being asked if I have a Jerry Curl, texturizer etc because people only think Lighter-skinned women can have defined curls. And because I've had damaged hair for so long, you would think they'd be happy that my hair is finally doing very well. Dont let the hate get you down girl!


----------



## CubanMorena (Jan 25, 2009)

ajacks said:


> It doesn't look like I have much further to reach APL, but I have heard that getting from SL to APL can be a lengthy process, so I have my fingers crossed. Here is my regimen and starting pictures:
> 
> • Wash every 2 weeks (w/ Weaves), 1x a week otherwise
> • Deep Condition w/ every wash
> ...



You go to Reniece, don't you? It looks like one of her beautiful results. LAAAAWD, I been tryna get an appointment with her for a while. Just gotta wait my turn, lol. Your hair is STUNNING! Keep up the great work and you will have the beautiful hair that you're working towards in no time!


----------



## loulou82 (Jan 25, 2009)

msdevo said:


> Ok ladies we all get a pass to act EXTRA STANK when we reach APL.
> 
> Cuz I am gonna be right with yall



x4! I'll wait to flat iron for the occasion too.  Oh wee I can't wait !

Up date: I had my edges and nape re twisted. The braider also cut off some of the length and re-curled the edges. I plan to take them out in 6 weeks.


----------



## MagnoliaBelle (Jan 25, 2009)

Hi SouthernStunner,

Please add me to the challenge if its not too late. This is my first challenge.  Thanks to you and all the ladies I came up with a protective style today.  
Regimen:
1. Some of the layers in my hair are still too short for the bun so I will wear the simple french braid straight down the back of my head with the end tucked in for protection.
2. I will stop going to the salon every two weeks and instead go once per month for my wash, blow-out, flat-iron, and deep moisturizing condition.
3. I will oil scalp with mega-tek, mtg, rosemary oil, and mn.  Sometimes I alternate and sometimes I mix.
4. I will moisturize with Soft and Beautiful's Botanicals Lite Cream Moisturizer daily and seal with coconut and castor oil.
5. I will only manipulate hair once per day in the morning to re-do french braid and apply products as I can sleep in the braid as is.
6. Supplements:  Chlorella, Spirulina, Biotin, MSM, Vitamin E, protein supplement.

Thanks again.  My starting photo is my avitar as it was made this month (January 2009). I will try to start a fokti soon to add more photos.


----------



## Junebug D (Jan 25, 2009)

I finally updated my Fotki progress pix folder, so yay! I can officially chart now!


----------



## loulou82 (Jan 25, 2009)

SnnyDays6848417 and MagnoliaBelle: Welcome the the board and the Challenge! 




SouthernStunner said:


> Oh I got a question too.  So I havent had a relaxer since Sept 7 when I take these braids out I will get my end trimmed should I get this done on wet hair or dry hair?



I would get it trimmed on dry hair so the stylist can see all of the length and not be fooled by shrinkage.


----------



## SouthernStunner (Jan 25, 2009)

shan_2001 said:


> I finally updated my Fotki progress pix folder, so yay! I can officially chart now!


 

Are you on the list?  If not PM me and I will add you.


----------



## Junebug D (Jan 25, 2009)

SouthernStunner said:


> Are you on the list?  If not PM me and I will add you.



I am already.


----------



## alopeciagrl (Jan 26, 2009)

Here's my progress below


----------



## SouthernStunner (Jan 26, 2009)

Ladies I have to share a story with you.  

I work at a military clinic in Guam.  A lady that works in the same building as me (she works in Mental Health and I work for the Commander) took a trip to Korea last week and brought me back 4 over sized silk scarves.  She said she remembered a conversation we had about hair over a month ago and she thought that I would like them.  I almost cried cause I did need some BAD.  She was like there are many of us here on island so we DIVAS got to stick together.  I offered to pay her but she was like they were just $3 a piece.

That was very nice of her and I will think of her every night I where them.  UMMMMM NOT but that was nice.


----------



## ajacks (Jan 26, 2009)

CubanMorena said:


> You go to Reniece, don't you? It looks like one of her beautiful results. LAAAAWD, I been tryna get an appointment with her for a while. Just gotta wait my turn, lol. Your hair is STUNNING! Keep up the great work and you will have the beautiful hair that you're working towards in no time!


 
Thanks for the compliment!

Yes, I am a client of Reniece.  That pink background is definitely signature Reniece.  It took me about 4-months to get my first appointment but it was definitely worth the wait.


----------



## vnaps (Jan 26, 2009)

SouthernStunner said:


> Ladies I have to share a story with you.
> 
> I work at a military clinic in Guam. A lady that works in the same building as me (she works in Mental Health and I work for the Commander) took a trip to Korea last week and brought me back 4 over sized silk scarves. She said she remembered a conversation we had about hair over a month ago and she thought that I would like them. I almost cried cause I did need some BAD. She was like there are many of us here on island so we DIVAS got to stick together. I offered to pay her but she was like they were just $3 a piece.
> 
> That was very nice of her and I will think of her every night I where them. UMMMMM NOT but that was nice.


 
i need one as well....they are so hard (if not impossible) to find this side.......erplexed


----------



## discodumpling (Jan 26, 2009)

HHG ladies! ...just checking in

I've been twisting my hair weekly so far this year...but this weekend was hella busy so i'm rocking a bun w/twist bangs; most likely for the rest of the week. 
My hair is smooth and soft after this wekends DT of: Mayo, Molasses, Honey, EVOO & some cheapie condish. 

Sending you all much positive energy as we continue on our quest for APL this year!

Namaste


----------



## Loves Harmony (Jan 26, 2009)

SouthernStunner said:


> Ladies I have to share a story with you.
> 
> I work at a military clinic in Guam. A lady that works in the same building as me (she works in Mental Health and I work for the Commander) took a trip to Korea last week and brought me back 4 over sized silk scarves. She said she remembered a conversation we had about hair over a month ago and she thought that I would like them. I almost cried cause I did need some BAD. She was like there are many of us here on island so we DIVAS got to stick together. I offered to pay her but she was like they were just $3 a piece.
> 
> That was very nice of her and I will think of her every night I where them. UMMMMM NOT but that was nice.


 
That was sweet of her


----------



## Loves Harmony (Jan 26, 2009)

ajacks said:


> Thanks for the compliment!
> 
> Yes, I am a client of Reniece. That pink background is definitely signature Reniece. It took me about 4-months to get my first appointment but it was definitely worth the wait.


 
I wish that i could find someone like her in Oklahoma......


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 26, 2009)

i am still doing the same ole thing to my hair.  i just trying to keep it moisturized and applying my potions. LOL!


----------



## msdevo (Jan 26, 2009)

I swear I am a glutton for punishment. Here I am sick as a dog yet I could not resist the urge to DC. Im addicted. I just had to have that Hairveda Sitrinillah in my hair. 

Yesterday I dc'd for a lil over 4 hours with no heat. Usually I dc'd overnight and airdry. But since I have this cold, I blow dried, moisturized and seal and took my sick butt to bed.  
This morning I thought I would have to kick myself in the butt for it but I am sooooooooooo  happy with my hair.

Now Im off to drink this last bit of DayQuil before I officially start my day.

HHG Ladies


----------



## The Princess (Jan 26, 2009)

Ladies, guess what !!!!


I met my goal of 12 week post. :bouncegre

I know to some its not much. But this is my first stretch ever. Im so happy.  I relax this Saturday. 

Now I know this week, final wash followed by some type of protein conditioner, Im just go use Aphogee 2 min Kertain and let it sit for 15 mins under heat. Then in the same week do my final DC with ORS replenish Pak.

Im go try to throw in a co wash. (Im addicted to Co washing) 

So much stuff so little time. 

I usually only go 8 weeks max, but I added an extra 4 weeks.  Weekly DC and frequent co washing, is the key. Next time im go shoot for 13 weeks. I could have done it this week, but im tired of looking like a Kevler Head. Also my headgear I wear to work, won't fit snug on my head. 

Thanks LHCF.


ETA: Dang it, not enough days in a week to do my Cowash, I want at least 2 days of not messing with my head. I use Mizani *LYE* enough said..


----------



## keepinitnatural (Jan 26, 2009)

SouthernStunner, Have you tried Mizani's Thermasmooth straightening conditioner?  Even though I am 100% natural and use heat *rarely*, it does the trick when I need to straighten out my roots.


----------



## SouthernStunner (Jan 26, 2009)

keepinitnatural said:


> SouthernStunner, Have you tried Mizani's Thermasmooth straightening conditioner? Even though I am 100% natural and use heat *rarely*, it does the trick when I need to straighten out my roots.


 
No I havent tried it.  I am actually trying to stay way from cones but I dont think its gonna happen so I will just limit it.  I will see if we have it here and get some cause I am taken the braids out for V-Day and I want to roller set, air dry and then go get my ends dusted.

Thanks for the suggestion!  I am going at lunch today to look for it.


----------



## keepinitnatural (Jan 26, 2009)

LaFaraona said:


> Please sign me up. It's been one year since my last relaxer and last month I cut off the last pieces of my relaxed hair. I am still figuring out how to deal with my natural hair and do not have a regimen yet. I do know that I need to find something that moisterizes my hair. I put shea butter after my washing and this is not cutting it.



I just started using Herbal Essences Hello Hydration Moisturizing Shampoo and it works wonders on my natural hair.  After wash, I condition with Paul Mitchell's The Detangler.  I use SheaMoisture Shea Butter Leave-In conditioner after I squeeze the water out by hand and seal my ends with jojoba oil or Hot Six Oil (whatever's on hand).  

Best of luck on your journey!


----------



## naijanikki (Jan 26, 2009)

Checking in!  Tonight I'm deep conditioning with Aphoghee 2 minute reconstructor and adding some honey and oil to it for some extra moisture.  I used it last week and my breakage slowed down immensely!  I usually use Cathy Howse's conditioner followed by Keracare + Elasta QP and the Aphoghee surely made my breakage less, so I'm gonna ride it out!


----------



## keepinitnatural (Jan 26, 2009)

Finally found the official thread, so I guess it's time to check in!  

1) I LOVE MY HAIR!  It's been hard but I am feelin' my natural hair right now.  My SO (who could not stand my hair in an afro puff and constantly brings up Pocahontas.... don't even ask) pleasantly surprised me when he loved my newly-minted twist-out at New Years' (I'll post pics soon).  

2)  Since I've started wearing twistouts, my hair seems to be growing really quickly.  Maybe it's my optimism.... but I'm sticking with it!

3)  My regimen of late:

* OPTIONAL:  If hair in afro ponytail, shampoo w/ Herbal Essences Hello Hydration Moisturizing Shampoo
* Co-wash with Paul Mitchell's The Detangler 
* Squeeze dry with hands, and section hair into 4-6 sections
* Apply SheaMoisture Shea Butter Leave-In Conditioner, seal ends with Jojoba Oil
* Two-strand twist and air-dry overnight
* Twist-out in AM

Pretty simple and straight-forward.  Because I work out, this typically lasts me 2-3 days.  If I'm too tired to twist my hair at night, I'll just put my hair in an afro puff, smooth my edges down with Fantasia IC Styling Gel for Color-Treated Hair, and flatten my edges with a scarf in the morning.

I rock two styles on the regular:  the afro puff and the twist-out.  Any other ideas for protective styles for natural short-haired beauties?  

I am so glad I'm here and look forward to continuing this journey with y'all. HHG, Ladies!


----------



## SouthernStunner (Jan 27, 2009)

I just finished re-reading the Henna thread and I want to take down these Kinky twists so bad just to Henna.  I will stick it out till March 5 Iwas going to do it for V-Day but I decided to hold off and stick it out entire time.  Its funny but when my hair is not in braids/twists I cant wait to put the braids in but after a month I cant wait to take them back out.  But in my quest for healthy, thick, long hair I need to stick with whats working and the C&G method is working for me.  I havent used direct on my hair sice Dec. and before that is was Sept.  That is a lot for me and I am cutting that down by only doing roller sets and saran wraps but I think I may still have to blow out the roots.

A friend here hates to get her ends trimmed because they always give her a cut instead of a trim.  Any way she found a lady that actually dusts her hair (she didnt use the term but what she described was a dust).  I made an apt with this lady for March and I asked for the price and she said $37 dollars !  I said for what?  and she said a style and a trim and I said I dont need a style just a trim and she said that is the price.  From what I here that is the going rate on this Island and I should consider myself lucky so I am keeping the apt.


----------



## njerannce (Jan 27, 2009)

Ive been off the site for while (laptop died and been a little ill ) i joined this challenge last year but i haven uploaded a starting pic....am i too late? im getting my hair texturised tommorrow so i want to upload one then.


----------



## TCatt86 (Jan 27, 2009)

Just checking in, I'm still shoulder length and about two and half inches away from APL


----------



## CHECKMATE! (Jan 27, 2009)

Just stopping in to give you guys some encouragement....remember keep yours hair off of your clothing (protective styling) ,stretch your relaxers,and do not cut your hair!!!!!!!!!   YOu will be APL in no time good luck ladies HHG


----------



## flowinlocks (Jan 27, 2009)

patiencevirtue said:


> Just stopping in to give you guys some encouragement....remember keep yours hair off of your clothing (protective styling) ,stretch your relaxers,and do not cut your hair!!!!!!!!! YOu will be APL in no time good luck ladies HHG


 

Thanks!!! I was about to say what are YOU doing in here


----------



## Jaxhair (Jan 27, 2009)

Just a quick check in. 

My afro kinky twists are out. I'm still in protective styling as it's so cold here and this whole week I'm wearing wraps/hair scarves.

I loved my kinkies alot - almost forgot they weren't mine. Wore them for 35 days and with weekly DCs and daily rinses/co-washes while I was someplace warm, they got too friendly with my hair - had I been wanting locs I'd not have bothered removing them! And the compliments! Still, I took my time,removed them slowly and gently in 3 days (approx 12 hours total), and I'm pleased to say hair looks fine (phew!). I trimmed in December and I hope I can go till June before trimming again. 

So, whilst my hair's not in extensions it's still in twists, and it's so much easier DC and I'm trying to DC at least 3-4x/week. All moisture but I also intend to protein DC fortnightly. 

So far, so good, loving my hair, it's such a shame I'm so busy. I'd love to be able to dedicate at least 2-3 hours/day on hair - research etc, but can't. Still thanks to the forums, I'm gleaning off some new info regularly and for that I'm thankful!

HHG ladies, APL 12/2009 here we come! (Really trying!)


----------



## loulou82 (Jan 27, 2009)

^ Some of my kinkies like to loc up with the synthetic hair too. It can be a pain detangling.

Update: I took advantage of CurlMart.com's free shipping . I bought KCCC, (the Knot Today was out of stock ), Oyin Juices n Berries, Jessicurl WDT and Too Shea, Curl Junkie Hibiscus and Banana Deep Fix, Elucence Shampoo and Conditioner. I'm so excited because CurlMart's shipping is ridicuous.


----------



## Amelia456 (Jan 27, 2009)

Just checking in.  I have some dc in my hair as i type.  Tonight (although I am not suppost to be using direct heat, as i am in the bootcamp challenge also), I am going to blow dry my hair so that I can dust the ends.


----------



## kedda0720pooh (Jan 27, 2009)

quick question for any ladies using MT or OCT. Do you put it along the edge of your hair line when you apply the product? I was just curious on how you use the product.


----------



## SCarolinaGirl (Jan 27, 2009)

kedda0720pooh said:


> quick question for any ladies using MT or OCT. Do you put it along the edge of your hair line when you apply the product? I was just curious on how you use the product.


 
I'm on day 4 of megatek and I grease my scalp every night with it and pay extra attention to my nape and edges.


----------



## Mrs.Fitness (Jan 27, 2009)

Please add me to this challenge.


----------



## patientlygrowing (Jan 27, 2009)

msdevo said:


> Ok ladies we all get a pass to act EXTRA STANK when we reach APL.
> 
> Cuz I am gonna be right with yall




I am definitely down for a STANK pass LOL should be well deserved!


----------



## kedda0720pooh (Jan 27, 2009)

ajacks said:


> It doesn't look like I have much further to reach APL, but I have heard that getting from SL to APL can be a lengthy process, so I have my fingers crossed. Here is my regimen and starting pictures:
> 
> • Wash every 2 weeks (w/ Weaves), 1x a week otherwise
> • Deep Condition w/ every wash
> ...


 
WOW..........your hair is so pretty!


----------



## snillohsss (Jan 27, 2009)

is it too late to be added to this challenge?


----------



## kedda0720pooh (Jan 27, 2009)

patientlygrowing said:


> I am definitely down for a STANK pass LOL should be well deserved!


 
I might need a couple of those passes because Im going to act REALLL stank for a minute.


----------



## MA2010 (Jan 28, 2009)

After weeks and weeks of shedding I decided to try protein. 

I DC'd with ORS Replenishing Conditioner for 4 hrs with no heat. my hair loved it! I lost a couple of hairs but not nearly close to before. 

APL here I come again.....with protein!?!


----------



## ajacks (Jan 28, 2009)

Just checking in, well actually venting. Washed my hair last night using the entire Ovation line and DC'd with Sitrinilla, moisturized w/ SheScentIt Moisture Mist and sealed with Vatika Frosting. Next I air-dried in bantu-knots.  This morning my hair was a knotted mess.  This is so frustrating.  I really wanted to learn how to handle my texlaxed tresses before I get my weave installed in 3-weeks.  I guess I'll just braid my hair and keep it under a wig until I get the weave, before I end up having a setback.  I don't know what I'm going to do when I finally reach my goal and have to deal with this mess everyday


----------



## FunJoy! (Jan 28, 2009)

Checking In, I'm about 7 weeks into my six month stretch and its getting rough, In the middle of April I'm gonna limit combing to once a week on wash day....my NG just bundles up and i don't know what the hell it be doing.


----------



## Jaxhair (Jan 28, 2009)

Hi Ajacks,

Do you normally have it done at a salon? At least you're trying to learn how to take care of it. Just try and be uber patient handling it and do it in sections - that works for me. Just take your time and do a section whenever you feel less stressed out - stress makes one take frustrations out on hair - I know, I've been there! It's frustrating at times especially when you want to just jump in the shower and be free with your hair but it rewards you in the end. I wish you the best in the next 3 weeks - hope you get to bond with and love your texlaxed lovelies! 

HHG! Your hair's beautiful girl, not messy ;-).




ajacks said:


> Just checking in, well actually venting. Washed my hair last night using the entire Ovation line and DC'd with Sitrinilla, moisturized w/ SheScentIt Moisture Mist and sealed with Vatika Frosting. Next I air-dried in bantu-knots.  This morning my hair was a knotted mess.  This is so frustrating.  I really wanted to learn how to handle my texlaxed tresses before I get my weave installed in 3-weeks.  I guess I'll just braid my hair and keep it under a wig until I get the weave, before I end up having a setback.  I don't know what I'm going to do when I finally reach my goal and have to deal with this mess everyday


----------



## ajacks (Jan 28, 2009)

Jaxhair said:


> Hi Ajacks,
> 
> Do you normally have it done at a salon? At least you're trying to learn how to take care of it. Just try and be uber patient handling it and do it in sections - that works for me. Just take your time and do a section whenever you feel less stressed out - stress makes one take frustrations out on hair - I know, I've been there! It's frustrating at times especially when you want to just jump in the shower and be free with your hair but it rewards you in the end. I wish you the best in the next 3 weeks - hope you get to bond with and love your texlaxed lovelies!
> 
> HHG! Your hair's beautiful girl, not messy ;-).


 
Thanks for the encouragement.  This is the first time I have had to actually deal with my own hair since July of last year.  I know it takes patient, but I am scared I will mess up and have a major setback after Reniece has helped me come so far.  I know I need to learn eventually, but in the mean time I think I will try for a salon appointment this weekend


----------



## Mrs.Fitness (Jan 29, 2009)

Hello everyone!!!

I am new to this challenge. I am very excited about reaching APL by 2009 or sooner. I plan to use the Protein Is My Friend Challenge to reach my goals for this challenge as well. I am a huge advocate for protein. I have a very odd regimen that works very well for me. I have a protien regimen. Since I have been using products that include protien my hair has grown longer and stronger.

My Regimen:
Growth Aid: MegaTek (applied to scalp only) 4 times per week
Shampoo: Giovanni Triple Treat Tea, alternate Infusium 23 Repairologie every other week
CoWash: Infusium 23 Repaiologie
Protein Treatment: Aphoge 2 Min Recon. alternate with Egg and Olive Oil every other week
Deep Condish: Pantene R&N or ORS
Baggie: Aphogee ProVit Leave In dilluted with water
Supplements: L-Lysine, biotin, MSM, Iron, SoyMilk with egg whites or protein powder

I am excited about this challenge and cant wait to reach my goal!!!


----------



## Jaxhair (Jan 29, 2009)

ajacks said:


> ..... in the mean time I think I will try for a salon appointment this weekend



Go for it girl - whatever makes you happy!

I must say, I'd love for someone to do my hair for me but I can't financially afford the one salon and stylist I can trust right now , so I have to DIY. You guys in the US are blessed - you've so many knowledgeable good stylists! This is very rare here in the UK, and when you do find one, they are damn expensive, sigh! It's okay though, I like the challenges and the learning involved in DIY - just praying for no more setbacks .


----------



## Platinum (Jan 29, 2009)

I got my hair braided almost two weeks ago and I've been spraying my hair and scalp daily with Surge14 and either Worlds of Curls moisturizer or Hawaiian Silky 14 in1. I think I'm starting to see some growth already so I'm doing to keep this up. I'm going to make an Ayurvedic scalp oil with Neem, Shikakai, and Amla and use this atleast once a week.


----------



## The Princess (Feb 1, 2009)

I finally relaxed after 12 weeks. Im not relaxed bone straight this time, so Im happy about that.  So now its time to start the whole process all over again. Im excited because I do see some progress. Below is the results. (My signature pic)


----------



## silvergirl (Feb 1, 2009)

ouu,im in!
i'd like to be a little past underarm length by dec 09.


----------



## SouthernStunner (Feb 1, 2009)

Ok all I have decided to close the sign up.  I decided to do this because with all prizes and such I plan on doing, I would go broke!  Also I think that would only be fair for those who have been here from the begining.

If you have any concerns about this please PM me.  I am open minded.


----------



## ChemistryGirl (Feb 1, 2009)

Hi Ladies! Just checking in with an update.
On friday, I took out my weave (yay! I feel so free!) and pre pooed over night with a 1:1 mixture of castor oil and EVOO. Then on saturday, I did A LOT to my hair lol.

1. Baking soda rinse 
2. Shampooed with Keracare dry and itchy scalp and Aphogee shampoo for damaged hair
3. Hard protein treatment with aphogee 2 step treatment
4. Conditioned with Aphogee balancing moisturizer
5. DC'ed for an hour under the dryer with Keracare Humecto (bottle). My hair felt so great! I'm going to try the one in the tub after this runs out.
6. Next, I used Aphogee provitamin leave in, keratin grean tea restructurizer and CHi silk infusion
7. Sealed with castor oil
8. Tried to rollerset, lol, that didn't quite come out right, but I will keep practicing. Although I didn't like how much I had to manipulate my wet hair to rollerset.  
9. Then today (Sunday) I cowahed with Trader Joe's Nourish Spa and used all the same leave ins.

Sooooo, after all that what did I learn?
My hair needed protein, I love DCing, I love castor oil and I LOVE PLAYING IN MY HAIR! I'm deinitely going to be taking a break from weaves because of this (plus my edges aren't too happy even though I pampered them). I'll be wearing a wig while i learn to rollerset and I'm going to try cowashing everyday this week and see if my hair likes it. 

So how's everyone's hair doing? I want to hear (read) updates and stories!


----------



## Junebug D (Feb 1, 2009)

I got a shower filter, my hair loves it.  :trampolin  Posted my review/story about it here.


----------



## CandacyEliz (Feb 1, 2009)

Darn! I'm too late to sign up 

Good luck ladies


----------



## ksk_xs (Feb 1, 2009)

So I tried the kinky twist thing and it was ok but I felt like my hair was matting too much. I did learn though that with baggying every night and moisturizing my hair every wash day with a hawaiin silky 14in1 and infusium mix and sealing w/ seyani hair butter,I only needed to dc in braids every 2 weeks,which helps them to last longer. So here are my minor a little shy of 2 month update pics.


----------



## Mystic (Feb 2, 2009)

Maybe you should ask Reniece to teach you how to take care of your hair; she would be happy to do that so whatever she is doing for your hair will be maintained by you while you are at home.  BTW, your hair looks lovely.



ajacks said:


> Thanks for the encouragement.  This is the first time I have had to actually deal with my own hair since July of last year.  I know it takes patient, but I am scared I will mess up and have a major setback after Reniece has helped me come so far.  I know I need to learn eventually, but in the mean time I think I will try for a salon appointment this weekend


----------



## Mystic (Feb 2, 2009)

It's a long time before I will be APL but it will happen in this year for sure.  I took my braids down, and looking for a new protective style.


----------



## msa (Feb 2, 2009)

SouthernStunner said:


> Ok all I have decided to close the sign up.  I decided to do this because with all prizes and such I plan on doing, I would go broke!  Also I think that would only be fair for those who have been here from the begining.
> 
> If you have any concerns about this please PM me.  I am open minded.




I don't think you should close the sign up. Lots of people sign up throughout the year and it wouldn't be fair to them to miss out on the challenge...and then they'd start a new one and it would just be too much extra. We're all in this together .

As far as prizes, you could just give them out to people who have been here since the beginning. I just don't want others to be penalized just because they happened to not be on the board yet.


----------



## basic64 (Feb 2, 2009)

Im still rocking my braids and keeping it moisterized.  I really need to step up the DC'ing, and i will .  My hair is really growing nicely and I want to hold on to it.  Keep it going people!


----------



## SouthernStunner (Feb 2, 2009)

I am counting down until I take these kinky twist out.  I want to do a henna treatment and plus I dont like these twist.  i am getting them tightened up on wednesday and I pray that I can make it to 5 March!  yall say a little prayer for me.


----------



## Jaxhair (Feb 2, 2009)

Hey SS and girls,

I'm afraid I'm dropping out of this challenge - not that I don't want to grow my hair to APL by end of 2009, 'coz I really want to and I pray I get close even if I don't get there BUT, I just can't keep up with updates etc and I know recruitment is closed so was thinking that someone else can take my place and commit themselves more to this challenge as I'm not that active a participant. 

Wish you all masses of health and HHG!


----------



## msdevo (Feb 2, 2009)

Sorry ladies, I kinda slacked this weekend. I was planning a huge Superbowl party(GO STEELERS!!!):superbanana:.  I am back on track now.  

My month of wearing my hair our is over. I miss my wigs!!!!  I am in the process of braiding my hair in small cornrows so that I can wear my wig for about a month.  

I am hoping that by braiding them small they will last a big longer than the normal 2 weeks.


----------



## Nya33 (Feb 2, 2009)

Jaxhair said:


> Hey SS and girls,
> 
> I'm afraid I'm dropping out of this challenge - not that I don't want to grow my hair to APL by end of 2009, 'coz I really want to and I pray I get close even if I don't get there BUT, I just can't keep up with updates etc and I know recruitment is closed so was thinking that someone else can take my place and commit themselves more to this challenge as I'm not that active a participant.
> 
> Wish you all masses of health and HHG!


 

Don't drop out fellow Londoner!


----------



## Mrs.Fitness (Feb 2, 2009)

Just checking in....

I decided to switch my baggy product from Aphogee Pro Vit to BB w/ Castor Oil Moisturizer mixed with my own castor oil. I have changed my baggie regimen from all day to nights only. I think my hair has been getting too much moisture. My ends still have a little relaxer on them and I dont want them to break from moisture overload. I did two protein treatments last week, so I am taking a break this week. I applied Megatek to my scalp only with my Castor oil mixture. This is how my hair will be every day this month after cowashes, DCs, and protein treatments. I wear a headwrap 24-7 (stay-at- home mom). I am also switching my DC back to ORS this month.

I am officially starting my Feburary fitness challenge today so I am taking a break from hair to focus on fitness this week. I will check in with you guys next Monday when I prepoo with egg and evoo overnight to clarify.


----------



## msa (Feb 2, 2009)

Hey I'm dropping out. I'd rather someone else be able to take my place since I know I probably won't update that much and the sign up is closed. 

Happy Hair Growing Ladies!


----------



## Jaxhair (Feb 2, 2009)

Nya33 said:


> Don't drop out fellow Londoner!



I'm sorry sweetie, I'm a waste of space that someone else could actively use - especially with prizes at the end, lol.  I'll still egg you all on as I've changed to weekly subscriptions for the thread - you're not completely rid of me! ;-).


----------



## Nya33 (Feb 2, 2009)

Jaxhair said:


> I'm sorry sweetie, I'm a waste of space that someone else could actively use - especially with prizes at the end, lol. I'll still egg you all on as I've changed to weekly subscriptions for the thread - you're not completely rid of me! ;-).


 
As long as you pop through so we can encourage you too even if you are not in the challenge!

Did the snow whip you today?

Only reason i'm playing on this now is because i was sent home due to the weather!

HHG


----------



## loulou82 (Feb 2, 2009)

Jax and Msa: You two actually update a WHOOOLE lot more than many other participants. Most haven't typed a peep since joining. Please don't drop out!


----------



## naturalpride (Feb 2, 2009)

I am still in this challenge. I have updated Fotki pics


----------



## MA2010 (Feb 2, 2009)

naturalpride said:


> I am still in this challenge. I have updated Fotki pics



Your hair is pretty!!!!


----------



## fobaker (Feb 2, 2009)

Can we really do this in 12 months??!! I would love to be APL in 12 months!


----------



## taz007 (Feb 2, 2009)

Mini update.

I am 6 weeks post and TRYING to manage the new growth.  Sunday, I washed my hair with Aphogee for damaged hair, did an Aphogee 2-step protein, Aphogee rebalancer, Aphogee green tea.  I then used Lacio lacio and Chi Silk Infusion and rollerset.  It came out beautiful .... FOR ONE DAY, uggh.

My hair looks thin to me .  I will cowash my hair on Wednesday and post a picture of it wet.


----------



## Carrie A (Feb 2, 2009)

SouthernStunner said:


> I am counting down until I take these kinky twist out. I want to do a henna treatment and plus I dont like these twist. i am getting them tightened up on wednesday and I pray that I can make it to 5 March! yall say a little prayer for me.


 

Hey SouthernStunner.  Are we supposed to be posting comparison shots this month or next month? I think I've had about an inch or maybe a little more since my starting pics.


----------



## Jaxhair (Feb 2, 2009)

Nya33 said:


> As long as you pop through so we can encourage you too even if you are not in the challenge!
> 
> Did the snow whip you today?
> 
> ...


Yup, snowed on me and I loved it! Made a snowman and all! Got kitted and booted up and walked through the park to my allotment with hubby carrying our fruit and veg food waste bucket for the compost bins (couldn't help myself, lol!) as the little car was and is still covered in snow. My snowman is incomplete though - need more snow, so hoping to complete him tomorrow



loulou82 said:


> Jax and Msa: You two actually update a WHOOOLE lot more than many other participants. Most haven't typed a peep since joining. Please don't drop out!



You sure Lou? In that case, I'll stay on then, and will try and update weekly or so. I'd just hate to occupy space that could be well used by another - alright then, I'll stay!


----------



## msdevo (Feb 2, 2009)

For some yes.  And its not really whether we can or can't, its all about the fun in trying. 

Being in challenges like this keeps me discipline with my hair routine. Of course we all have the occasional setback, but for the most part this keeps us steady. 



fobaker said:


> Can we really do this in 12 months??!! I would love to be APL in 12 months!


----------



## jsjess (Feb 2, 2009)

I'm checking in, I have had sooo much success since I started.  My hair was a dry brittle mess when I started, and now with all the advice and lessons my hair is sooooooo nice. I will have to update with pics later.

Am I the only person whose hair HATES protien.??????? It makes my hair, hard and brittle. I was using MTK once a week, but had to stop the frequency...I've cut back to once every two weeks. I don't want to stop using it because with every use I seem to have obvious growth. 

I've been DCing with Nexxus and Kenra and my hair is sooo soft and healthy. 

Any other suggestions ladies?


----------



## Junebug D (Feb 2, 2009)

fobaker said:


> Can we really do this in 12 months??!! I would love to be APL in 12 months!



The first step in doing it is believing you can!


----------



## Nya33 (Feb 2, 2009)

Jaxhair said:


> Yup, snowed on me and I loved it! Made a snowman and all! Got kitted and booted up and walked through the park to my allotment with hubby carrying our fruit and veg food waste bucket for the compost bins (couldn't help myself, lol!) as the little car was and is still covered in snow. My snowman is incomplete though - need more snow, so hoping to complete him tomorrow
> 
> 
> Soz OT- Have fun building and keep your body and your *head and hair* warm (on topic!)


----------



## Nya33 (Feb 2, 2009)

shan_2001 said:


> The first step in doing it is believing you can!


 
So true, i keep looking where APL is and its quite a distance. I'm trying to retain as much as i can but i've noticed that i'm now encountering the problem of the knots at the end of my hair. They are so annoying!


----------



## The Princess (Feb 2, 2009)

ChemistryGirl said:


> Hi Ladies! Just checking in with an update.
> On friday, I took out my weave (yay! I feel so free!) and pre pooed over night with a 1:1 mixture of castor oil and EVOO. Then on saturday, I did A LOT to my hair lol.
> 
> 1. Baking soda rinse
> ...


 
Im glad you figured out what you need. Protein is my best friend, my hair loves. I went to Sallys and they was out of the Kertain Green Tea Reconstructor. Boy I was mad, she did say a truck was comming in tomorrow and they have some on it.  What do you like about it.


----------



## The Princess (Feb 2, 2009)

taz007 said:


> Mini update.
> 
> I am 6 weeks post and TRYING to manage the new growth. Sunday, I washed my hair with Aphogee for damaged hair, did an Aphogee 2-step protein, Aphogee rebalancer, Aphogee green tea. I then used Lacio lacio and Chi Silk Infusion and rollerset. It came out beautiful .... FOR ONE DAY, uggh.
> 
> My hair looks thin to me . I will cowash my hair on Wednesday and post a picture of it wet.


 
You hair don't look thin to me. Its very full, maybe you have hair anorexia. (It does exist, when you hair look shorter and or thinner in your eyes, but in reality your hair is full and long) You hair looks great. Keep doing what you doing.


----------



## The Princess (Feb 2, 2009)

jsjess said:


> I'm checking in, I have had sooo much success since I started. My hair was a dry brittle mess when I started, and now with all the advice and lessons my hair is sooooooo nice. I will have to update with pics later.
> 
> Am I the only person whose hair HATES protien.??????? It makes my hair, hard and brittle. I was using MTK once a week, but had to stop the frequency...I've cut back to once every two weeks. I don't want to stop using it because with every use I seem to have obvious growth.
> 
> ...


 
Im glad that your hair has turned around. Im really happy, I know the feeling when you can see progress and feel it. In regards to your hair being dry and brittle, maybe you can follow up with a moisturizing conditioner. One that I stand by is shescentit advocado conditioner, its a moisturizing conditioner, you can let it sit for 1-10mins and your hair will soften up. I let it stay for 1min and it did soften up. This stuff is good. 

HTH...


----------



## Shay72 (Feb 2, 2009)

I'm one that rarely checks in.  The last time I posted I said I would check in more then disappeared.  I will try again.  Realized yesterday that I will be 5 weeks post on Thursday.  Time is flying.  Haven't noticed any new growth.  I think I'm a slow grower.  Last stretch I began noticing about 2 months in. I know my hair will love me more if I incorporate more protein into my reggie so I am working on that now.


----------



## SCarolinaGirl (Feb 2, 2009)

I am DCing now with NTM deep recovery mask mixed with coconut oil and a little mega tek. I will cornrow later for my braidout tomorrow!


----------



## SCarolinaGirl (Feb 2, 2009)

My hair is already looking a little thicker.


----------



## flowinlocks (Feb 2, 2009)

Checking in, I just washed & dced with Joico K-Pak, Jasons Biotin cond, And Cholesterol, along with my Ayurvedic herbs. I think my hair hates regular poo now. I'm 9 wks. post, so I will post a progress pic. when I touch up in Mar.


----------



## jaded_faerie (Feb 2, 2009)

checking in:
all is well here. I cant really tell if my hair has grown much since the start of the challenge (major shrinkage!) but when stretched, it does look longer!

I've been slacking on DC'ing...the start of the year has been very crazy.  I don't know the next time I'll take pictures, but hopefully soon...


----------



## ChemistryGirl (Feb 2, 2009)

The Princess said:


> Im glad you figured out what you need. Protein is my best friend, my hair loves. I went to Sallys and they was out of the Kertain Green Tea Reconstructor. Boy I was mad, she did say a truck was comming in tomorrow and they have some on it.  What do you like about it.



I use the Keratin Green Tea Restructurizer and Provitamin Leave in together, so I'm not sure how great it is on it's own. However I know my hair loves protein in general b/c after doing the 2 step treatment and using the 2 minute recontructor, I have waaay less breakage. I always used to get little broken pieces of hair on my shoulders and back everytime I combed my hair and the aphogee products have helped reduce my breakage. Also my hair used to be really elastic when it was wet, so combing my wet hair literally used to stretch and break little knots in my hair. Soo basically all the aphogee protein products combined help my hair feel stronger.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Feb 2, 2009)

I'm checking in as well, and planning to take down braids this weekend and relax my hair @ 8 weeks post. I used to be able to keep braids in for two or three months when I was younger...now I have to take them down after     6 weekserplexed. Anyway, I'll rebraid my hair sometime before the end of February. I just ordered a new bottle of OCT, so I'll be ready.


----------



## alopeciagrl (Feb 2, 2009)

Hello everybody just joining to keep the rally going. It's the beginning of a new month. Stick with your reggies and get rid of what doesn't work. 

I think I've done an okay job this month. Just last week I sorta messed up my end with wool sweaters. I did a little dusting last night to avoid any lost of progress. I will be using a clip until I get a wig for the rest of the winter.


----------



## SouthernStunner (Feb 2, 2009)

Carrie A said:


> Hey SouthernStunner. Are we supposed to be posting comparison shots this month or next month? I think I've had about an inch or maybe a little more since my starting pics.


 

Next update pic is the end of March.  I cant wait to see yours!!!  You Grow Girl


----------



## SouthernStunner (Feb 2, 2009)

I am so thankful for all the "APL Cheerleaders" out there.  msdevo, the princess, flowinglocks, to name a few.  You ladies are on it with the encouragement and motivation .  

I dont know if we all will make it to APL by Dec 09 but we will never know if we dont try!  With your LHCF sisters pushing you on the only way you will fail is if you dont even try.  So already you all are winners.

I have kept Jaxhair on the list and removed msa.  I will really miss msa because she is my go to girl for natural hair remedies.  Anytime I see a post from her I take the time to read it.  She gives good advice.  I understand she wont be able to check in as much as she would like to thus giving up her slot and making room for someonelse but I know she will make her goal lenght/health.

Be looking out ladies the first trivia question and prize will be posted 9 Feb 09.  The first person to *PM *me with the answer will get the prize.


----------



## msa (Feb 2, 2009)

I will definitely be around to cheer everyone on! I just felt bad taking up a space that someone else may be able to use. 

Anyway, I'm thinking about getting a weave (especially after Ediese's recent thread about her new weave, it's so luscious) for a while so that I can still be lazy with my hair without causing too many setbacks.

I'm also working on an aloe/nettle/sage/rosemary/green tea moisturizing spritz so I'll report back if that goes well.


----------



## lp318lp (Feb 2, 2009)

Pray for me y'all... I had a major setback. My hair has suffered (from what I really don't know) a little bit in the problematic back area. 

Not sure what may have caused this setback, but I'm still optimistic about getting to APL by Dec. '09!!! 

me~


----------



## msdevo (Feb 3, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your setback(hugs) 

What are you doing different??  I noticed with me, if I change or even add a new product to my routine my hair immediately notices.  

Try to trace what you did differently and get rid of that culprit. The last thing we need is to have another sister leaving the APL crew.



lp318lp said:


> Pray for me y'all... I had a major setback. My hair has suffered (from what I really don't know) a little bit in the problematic back area.
> 
> Not sure what may have caused this setback, but I'm still optimistic about getting to APL by Dec. '09!!!
> 
> me~


----------



## Shay72 (Feb 3, 2009)

msdevo said:


> Sorry to hear about your setback(hugs)
> 
> What are you doing different?? I noticed with me, if I change or even add a new product to my routine my hair immediately notices.
> 
> Try to trace what you did differently and get rid of that culprit. The last thing we need is to have another sister leaving the APL crew.


 
ITA.  I started doing tea rinsing and my hair was like WTH? Will be stopping that immmediately.  I did a strand test and my hair definitely needs more protein.  I am on it!


----------



## lp318lp (Feb 3, 2009)

msdevo said:


> Sorry to hear about your setback(hugs)
> 
> What are you doing different?? I noticed with me, if I change or even add a new product to my routine my hair immediately notices.
> 
> Try to trace what you did differently and get rid of that culprit. The last thing we need is to have another sister leaving the APL crew.


 
I noticed that this happened to me last year when I got REALLY sick.  And right now, I'm just as sick - if not sicker.  I'm trying to stay away from using too many drugs, but the back of my scalp has been itching like crazy.

The only recent thing I've noticed was the shampoo I used and conditioner.  I can't pinpoint it to that, but...  I'm just going to have to cradle her back to good health, stick to what's been working, and leave all kind of new experiments alone...  Thanks, Ms. Devo!

I'm going to try to stay in there with y'all...  I'll post pics in March...

me~


----------



## lp318lp (Feb 3, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> ITA. I started doing tea rinsing and my hair was like WTH? Will be stopping that immmediately. I did a strand test and my hair definitely needs more protein. I am on it!


 
I'm going to have to do something about my protein.  It looks like I'm getting enough, but my strand are getting thinner and I'm seeing a lot more hair coming out.  

I tried to say that it was because of the constant snow that we get here in Boston, but...  I really think that I was just looking for a scapegoat with Old Man Winter...

Thanks for your thoughts, Shay72!

me~


----------



## msdevo (Feb 3, 2009)

There are so many new things on the board thats talked about that I want to try but I am afraid that I will hit a setback if my hair doesn't agree.  So right now Im on that " If it ain't broke don't try to fix it" kick.  



Shay72 said:


> ITA.  I started doing tea rinsing and my hair was like WTH? Will be stopping that immmediately.  I did a strand test and my hair definitely needs more protein.  I am on it!


----------



## kedda0720pooh (Feb 3, 2009)

Check out this 20 days of growth. Im sice!!


----------



## msdevo (Feb 3, 2009)

Great job!!  I see the difference from your siggy til now.



futurescbride said:


> My hair is already looking a little thicker.


----------



## msdevo (Feb 3, 2009)

Love ya curls.  You can definitely see the growth



kedda0720pooh said:


> Check out this 20 days of growth. Im sice!!


----------



## msdevo (Feb 3, 2009)

Yep being sick can do it.  When I am sick I tend to over moisturize hoping that it will compensate for the days that I dont feel up to touching my hair.

Well feel better, drink plenty of fluids and get some rest



lp318lp said:


> I noticed that this happened to me last year when I got REALLY sick.  And right now, I'm just as sick - if not sicker.  I'm trying to stay away from using too many drugs, but the back of my scalp has been itching like crazy.
> 
> The only recent thing I've noticed was the shampoo I used and conditioner.  I can't pinpoint it to that, but...  I'm just going to have to cradle her back to good health, stick to what's been working, and leave all kind of new experiments alone...  Thanks, Ms. Devo!
> 
> ...


----------



## SouthernStunner (Feb 3, 2009)

my hair looks like a ham!  It is coming out of the twist left and right.  I lost another twist last night when I cowashed thank goodness I am getting them retouched today.  Lawd I hope I can another 4 weeks.  I am actually taking the day off to take out the twist and Henna and get a dusting.  I am really excited to see how much growth I have gotten.  I will wear my hair out the first week, d/c 2x and the second week I will cowash everyday and d/c 2x the second week and back in BRAIDS not twist for another 8 weeks.  I am 22 weeks post now.  I am trying to make it 65 weeks.  No I am not transitioning I am just giving my hair a much needed break.  Next year on I will relax 2-3 times a year.


----------



## loulou82 (Feb 3, 2009)

I know this challenge lasts until December but when do you ladies *really* want to hit APL? 

I want to be there by August.


----------



## msdevo (Feb 3, 2009)

I hope that this is a good thing, meaning that your hair is growing??



SouthernStunner said:


> my hair looks like a ham! * It is coming out of the twist left and right.*  I lost another twist last night when I cowashed thank goodness I am getting them retouched today.  Lawd I hope I can another 4 weeks.  I am actually taking the day off to take out the twist and Henna and get a dusting.  I am really excited to see how much growth I have gotten.  I will wear my hair out the first week, d/c 2x and the second week I will cowash everyday and d/c 2x the second week and back in BRAIDS not twist for another 8 weeks.  I am 22 weeks post now.  I am trying to make it 65 weeks.  No I am not transitioning I am just giving my hair a much needed break.  Next year on I will relax 2-3 times a year.


----------



## SouthernStunner (Feb 3, 2009)

I hope so too.  Either way (growing or not) I hope its not breaking.  It doesnt seem like it.


Ok so the other question was when do I want to be APL even though the challenge ends in Dec.

*YESTERDAY!*


----------



## Blkrose (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm one of those people who havent updated since joining this challenge but really its because I dont know what to say erplexed. I'm currently in the Crown and Glory challenge as well so I'm currently in braids until March so I just figured when I provide an update there in March I would do an update for this challenge as well.

I took down my cornrows this past weekend, did an ayurvedic treatment, washed out with VO5, Mane & Tail conditioner and deep conditioned with AO HSR. So Im back in individual braids and I moisturize daily alternating the products between HE LTR, Hairveda Whipping Cream, seal with Shikakai Oil, Hawaian Silky 14-1, Growth Aids Ovation or Mega Tek.


----------



## msdevo (Feb 3, 2009)

Girl we all want to be there like yesterday.  I know for a fact if thee were some miracle potion to get me there and keep me there I would be 1st in line, lol


SouthernStunner said:


> I hope so too.  Either way (growing or not) I hope its not breaking.  It doesnt seem like it.
> 
> 
> Ok so the other question was when do I want to be APL even though the challenge ends in Dec.
> ...


----------



## kedda0720pooh (Feb 3, 2009)

loulou82 said:


> I know this challenge lasts until December but when do you ladies *really* want to hit APL?
> 
> I want to be there by August.


 
I hope I can get there by Sept. My dh will be coming home for r&r (from iraq) break then and that would be a nice surprise but I won't be made if I don't get there until Dec as long as I get there.


----------



## Lexib (Feb 3, 2009)

loulou82 said:


> I know this challenge lasts until December but when do you ladies *really* want to hit APL?
> 
> I want to be there by August.


 

right this second!!!!    actually, I'm pretty sure I cld get there by October - IF I don't trim & no setbacks.  But I'm planning a trim in June and another in December (getting rid of the last of my dead ends) so I dunno


----------



## kedda0720pooh (Feb 3, 2009)

thanks msdevo, now Im just wondering if Im getting this much growth in less then a month then what will my hair look like in 6 months. Im not trying to use heat for at least 3 months but I really want to see the length when stretched.


----------



## msdevo (Feb 3, 2009)

Your welcome.  If your growth rate stays the same, you will be APL by December no doubt, may even before then.



kedda0720pooh said:


> thanks msdevo, now Im just wondering if Im getting this much growth in less then a month then what will my hair look like in 6 months. Im not trying to use heat for at least 3 months but I really want to see the length when stretched.


----------



## Shay72 (Feb 3, 2009)

lp318lp said:


> I'm going to have to do something about my protein. It looks like I'm getting enough, but my strand are getting thinner and I'm seeing a lot more hair coming out.
> 
> I tried to say that it was because of the constant snow that we get here in Boston, but... I really think that I was just looking for a scapegoat with Old Man Winter...
> 
> ...


 
You are welcomed!



msdevo said:


> There are so many new things on the board thats talked about that I want to try but I am afraid that I will hit a setback if my hair doesn't agree. So right now Im on that " If it ain't broke don't try to fix it" kick.


Oh me too. I only try things when I'm trying to remedy something. I will stick with choking down my garlic pills and my garlic poo & condish.

When do I want to make APL?I'm not good at predicting when I will meet hair length goals but I think Dec is when I will make it.  If it is sooner or later that is fine too.


----------



## SouthernStunner (Feb 3, 2009)

In all reality I think Dec is when I will make APL.  Its gonna come so I wont stress plus I promised my boys (twins) that I will not cut my hair ever again.  They told me girls are suppose to have long hair and boys have short hair.  I dont know where they got this from cause my mom (their meme) has a tapered short hair cut and my hair aint long (but I did have long hair a year ago)  Anyway I pinkie promised them I wouldn't cut again.


----------



## vnaps (Feb 3, 2009)

taz007 said:


> Mini update.
> 
> I am 6 weeks post and TRYING to manage the new growth. Sunday, I washed my hair with Aphogee for damaged hair, did an Aphogee 2-step protein, Aphogee rebalancer, Aphogee green tea. I then used Lacio lacio and Chi Silk Infusion and rollerset. It came out beautiful .... FOR ONE DAY, uggh.
> 
> My hair looks thin to me . I will cowash my hair on Wednesday and post a picture of it wet.


 
thats heaps of protein....how does your hair feel???

i did the aphogee for damaged hair and my hair felt much stronger.....i hope it helps with breakage.


----------



## DaughterOfZion1 (Feb 4, 2009)

I will be APL by Dec I WILL!!!!!! I have never had hair past my collar bone so it will be amazing to see that length....


----------



## Mrs.Fitness (Feb 4, 2009)

I would like to reach APL by October.


----------



## SouthernStunner (Feb 4, 2009)

Ok I am mad.  The girl that was going to tighten my twists stood me up.  Part of me hopes she is ok the other part is like dang man WTH.  I will see her at work in the morning and if she doesnt have a good excuse and give me another time to get it done then I am taking them out next weekend.  Thats 3 weeks earlier than I want to but I am not risking my hairline.  I am really sad right now.



ETA:  She just called and said she had to work late and said she apology for not calling but she didnt have my nuber (I never gave it to her but left a message today with my number) Any way she is going to do it on Sat. YAY


----------



## that_1_grrrl (Feb 4, 2009)

Here is a little update:

My longest length is about an inch or 2 from APL. The rest of my hair is either SL or close to it. I am about to braid my hair up, so I can prevent any breakage on my hair for awhile. I hope that braiding throughout the year will help me reach BSL or full APL by the end of this year.


----------



## that_1_grrrl (Feb 4, 2009)

loulou82 said:


> I know this challenge lasts until December but when do you ladies *really* want to hit APL?
> 
> I want to be there by August.



I want to APL at a time that will allow me to also reach BSL this year (June-August), LOL. I would love to reach BSL by the end of the year. If I do not make BSL, I definitely want to be full APL by the end of the year. I want every side of my head to have APL hair hanging from it.


----------



## keepinitnatural (Feb 4, 2009)

loulou82 said:


> I know this challenge lasts until December but when do you ladies *really* want to hit APL?
> 
> I want to be there by August.



I am hoping for August too.  I think we have about the same length.  We can be APL twins!


----------



## beans4reezy (Feb 4, 2009)

I  just put on braids but before I did, I rollerset my hair to straighten it out.  When I stretched it (I'm 6 months post) my hair was touching my shoulders.  I wonder of APL is realistic by the end of the year???


----------



## keepinitnatural (Feb 4, 2009)

jsjess said:


> I'm checking in, I have had sooo much success since I started.  My hair was a dry brittle mess when I started, and now with all the advice and lessons my hair is sooooooo nice. I will have to update with pics later.
> 
> Am I the only person whose hair HATES protien.??????? It makes my hair, hard and brittle. I was using MTK once a week, but had to stop the frequency...I've cut back to once every two weeks. I don't want to stop using it because with every use I seem to have obvious growth.
> 
> ...



My hair ABHORS protein, but I know I need to integrate it into my regimen.  I used to use Aphogee treatment for damaged hair but it made my hair feel like crap afterwards - hard, brittle, difficult to comb.  I pitched it, but I am starting MegaTek this week (I am hoping the rewards are worth the 'punishment').  To compensate for the protein beating, I condition first with a protein treatment (right now, I'm using Ion's Reconstructor - from Sally's), shampoo with Herbal Essences Hello Hydration Shampoo, then DC with a moisture-rich conditioner (I use Paul Mitchell The Detangler OR Lustrasilk Shea and Mango Deep Conditioner).

If your hair reacts badly to protein alone, find another moisture-rich product to rehydrate your curls and get them back to their soft, silky selves!  

Hope this helps!


----------



## asummertyme (Feb 4, 2009)

I am gonna be relaxing very soon, ima take some pictures...hopefully I have gotten a bot closer to APL from when i started..


----------



## MrJohnsonsRib (Feb 4, 2009)

My reggie is still trying to level out-I've been Kiyafizzlin, using olive oil, ORS Condish Pak, just tried the WHOLE Neutrogena Triple Moisture line out and I was trying to use the Smooth N Shine Curl Activator w/ aloe vera for dryness and will try my coconut oil for the first time tonight.....my hopeful regimen is(if I can get the right products for me):

DC- 2x week w/ heat for 30 minutes
No relaxing
Mosturize everyday or as often as needed
Wear wigs as a protective style (braids too, if I can manage)
Take Biotin and my One-A-Day's everyday
Just K.I.S.S.

I want to get a good balance between moisture and protein while retaining ends with wigs and braids and hopefully gain enough length to start bunning. I plan to take pictures and write down what my hair goes thru so I can better track good/bad products.


----------



## loulou82 (Feb 4, 2009)

That's a plan... All Natural APL by August! 



keepinitnatural said:


> I am hoping for August too.  I think we have about the same length.  We can be APL twins!


----------



## Junebug D (Feb 4, 2009)

I am hoping by December; I think that's exactly realistic for me.  I should have one layer there by then. If I have more, then great! If I just have a few strands touching, not so great.  but SOMETHING has to be touching there by December!


----------



## Ivy Santolina (Feb 4, 2009)

loulou82 said:


> I know this challenge lasts until December but when do you ladies *really* want to hit APL?
> 
> I want to be there by August.



I want to be APL by Jul but after looking at my hair while it's wet I can see through the ends.  My hair is a scraggly shoulder length, but a full mid-neck length.  If I make it to scraggly APL by Jul then I won't be happy.  So since my goal is to be a full healthy APL I'm willing to accept Dec.

I'm happy with my current regimen so I believe I will reach my goal. My new growth is very healthy and for the 1st time in my life I enjoy doing my hair.


----------



## topnotch1010 (Feb 4, 2009)

kedda0720pooh said:


> Check out this 20 days of growth. Im sice!!


 
Doesn't it feel good to see some growth!!!  Check out my siggy too! Bunning has really worked out for me too!


----------



## topnotch1010 (Feb 4, 2009)

loulou82 said:


> I know this challenge lasts until December but when do you ladies *really* want to hit APL?
> 
> I want to be there by August.


 
It would be nice to be there some time before or during the summer. I have 3" to go.


----------



## kedda0720pooh (Feb 4, 2009)

topnotch1010 said:


> Doesn't it feel good to see some growth!!!  Check out my siggy too! Bunning has really worked out for me too!


 
Yes, thats some great growth. Keep doing what your doing. HHG!


----------



## discodumpling (Feb 4, 2009)

I set my goal for APL in December...if it comes before that it's all good, i've got more hair goals to conquer. 
So far so good, my hair is growing already after a deep trim in December, i've still got less than 1/2" of hennaed ends & i am not trimming them unless tangling becomes an issue. I've been following a KISS regi & am still enjoying my hair. I rocked a roller set this past weekend & my back layer stretched is finally creeping past my collarbone! My weekday work do's have been pretty much twisting & pig tailing it so far this yr...it's only February  
My hair pic taking is sooo random lately; but i'll be posting one on schedule @ the end of March for this challenge.

Happy Hair Growing


----------



## naijanikki (Feb 4, 2009)

Checking in--i got a trim today after getting my hair done...I swear it will be years before I get anywhere!!!! My hair looks thicker and it's very pretty so I shouldn't complain, but geez!  It is very frustrating that every time you make a little progress, someone cuts it off! I just have to say no to trims but I'm so scared that my hair will snag and in the end, I'll end up losing more than I have to.  Ugh, I'm just unhappy today. I'll be better tomorrow. Thanks for letting me vent.


----------



## msa (Feb 5, 2009)

I really want to be full APL by December...but I feel like that's not humanly possible considering that some parts of my head need 10+ inches to get there. Either way, as long as I have some progress I'll be happy.

I'm kind of annoyed that the back of my hair is already APL stretched because it's only that one section in the nape. That section is going to WL before the front even hits APL. And I'm not cutting anything so I'll just have to be uneven with see through ends, I don't care. It's not like I wear my hair straight anyway.

I'm really considering weaving it up for a long while. It's the only protective style I can think of that I like. Wigs were fine for a while, but they weren't as versatile as I needed them to be. I think I'm going to buy that hair the Ediese used for her weave even though it's ridiculously expensive. At least that way I'll have to force myself to keep it in for two months. 

If I can make full APL I'll have proved to myself that I can retain my hair. And then I can be on to my second goal, waist length.

You all look like things are going well...keep up the good work!


----------



## Shay72 (Feb 5, 2009)

I am looking forward to the length check at the end of march.  I relaxed on Jan 1st and blow dried it that day.  Otherwise I air dry.  I think I posted before that I am amazed at the amount of shrinkage I have.  It will be nice to see what length I have gained.  I will be 3 months post by then.


----------



## loulou82 (Feb 5, 2009)

^^^ I'm looking forward to the length check too. I needed 4 inches in Dec. 2008 so March will let me evaluate my growth and to see if I need to make any adjustments. After the check I'm going back into kinky twists. I can't stay away from them.  

OT: *Shay*, girl, I came off that Buy Nothing Challenge and went buck wild on curlmart.com. I bought so much stuff . But at least my product stash is still a somewhat respectable number (for a PJ that is).


----------



## Mai Tai (Feb 5, 2009)

sexyeyes3616 said:


> Mai Tai your hair is gorgeous.


 

Thank you!  Will be posting my start pic soon.  I Know it's late, but better late then never Right!


----------



## Shay72 (Feb 5, 2009)

loulou82 said:


> ^^^ I'm looking forward to the length check too. I needed 4 inches in Dec. 2008 so March will let me evaluate my growth and to see if I need to make any adjustments. After the check I'm going back into kinky twists. I can't stay away from them.
> 
> OT: *Shay*, girl, I came off that Buy Nothing Challenge and went buck wild on curlmart.com. I bought so much stuff . But at least my product stash is still a somewhat respectable number (for a PJ that is).


 
I've had kinky twists several times in the past and I love them.  My first favorite is wet & wavy though.  I'm thinking of getting braids to stretch to 6 months.  I haven't decided yet.  I also lost my mind after the no buy challenge and I believe I spent like $300 in a very short span of time.


----------



## SouthernStunner (Feb 5, 2009)

I quickly got out of the no buy challenge when my dh gave me the ok to get a steamer last night so I also got some henna, amla oil, amla, and indigo.  Happy V-Day to me!!!!


----------



## Gemini350z (Feb 5, 2009)

I hope to make it by December, I am on a low manipulation challenge.  Havent touched my hair in the last three weeks- except to wash it.  Gotta love sew-in's!


----------



## msdevo (Feb 5, 2009)

Congrats!!  I was in the Buy nothing til Jan 09 and it was killing me. Luckily I only used 1 pass and that was Hairvedas black Friday sale.  I couldn't resist



SouthernStunner said:


> I quickly got out of the no buy challenge when my dh gave me the ok to get a steamer last night so I also got some henna, amla oil, amla, and indigo.  Happy V-Day to me!!!!


----------



## FunJoy! (Feb 5, 2009)

Checking in, I've balanced my regimen now, I only comb 2x a week....my hair retains moisture now. I'm happy.


----------



## Loves Harmony (Feb 6, 2009)

Just checking up! Ive gotten my hair braided on Monday, in so tiny french braids. I hope that they can last for atleast 3 weeks. We shall see.


----------



## SCarolinaGirl (Feb 6, 2009)

Ladies, look at this.... I love mega tek!


----------



## Mrs.Fitness (Feb 6, 2009)

Gemini350z said:


> I hope to make it by December, I am on a low manipulation challenge. Havent touched my hair in the last three weeks- except to wash it. Gotta love sew-in's!


 
The "Get Your hands Outta Your Hair '09" challange is back up. You may want to join. It would work great with this challenge. Length retention is what will get us to APL by the end of this year


----------



## Mrs.Fitness (Feb 6, 2009)

futurescbride said:


> Ladies, look at this.... I love mega tek!


 
WOW!!! Awesome results!!!This is the kind of growth I experienced with Megatek and my workout routine. It is a great product.


----------



## Shay72 (Feb 6, 2009)

Neemo said:


> The "Get Your hands Outta Your Hair '09" challange is back up. You may want to join. It would work great with this challenge. Length retention is what will get us to APL by the end of this year


 
I am so joining that again! It was so helpful for me last time.  I just hope I can squeeze another challenge in my siggy erplexed!


----------



## ChemistryGirl (Feb 6, 2009)

futurescbride said:


> Ladies, look at this.... I love mega tek!




That is AMAZING growth. I have been trying to stay away from growth aids, but those pics are making me think twice...erplexed
Great Job!


----------



## aa9746 (Feb 6, 2009)

I think that I'm making progress. The sides of my hair touch my shoulders and my hair in the back is a little past my neck. So I believe I'm at least retaining. I'm hopeful that I'll get more length by March when we post our pictures.


----------



## SouthernStunner (Feb 6, 2009)

Hi ladies,

Well I am waiting on my steamer.  I got the twists freshend up.  She darn near did the whole head but I am greatful.  I am trying to make it for another 3 weeks.


Be looking out the first prize give away on Monday (Sunday for most of you) the first person to answer the trivia question will get the prize.


----------



## RosesBlack (Feb 7, 2009)

I fell off using my growth aid for the last few weeks  I've been so lazy with my hair it's not even funny.


----------



## SouthernStunner (Feb 7, 2009)

RosesBlack said:


> I fell off using my growth aid for the last few weeks  I've been so lazy with my hair it's not even funny.


 

Come on chica we are just in the first quarter of the challenge.  Ok pick yourself up dust yourself of and get back in there.  You can do it!


----------



## RavenMaven (Feb 7, 2009)

Hey yall. I was just past SL  two days ago, but yesterday, I got a haircut in the salon, and got a bob. It's cute! But my hair is so much healthier now that I got all of my ends trimmed and I just feel really good! I've been transitioning for almost two months now, and I think that I should join this challenge!

Please add me to the pledge list!

I currently am using mega tek, and my hair is getting soooooo much fuller and thicker at the roots, and i am convinced that it is making my nails grow too. i will be getting MTG later on this month possibly. Thanks!


----------



## Nya33 (Feb 7, 2009)

Ok i have a question to ask, i know we need to retain length so trimming is out the window for me but i do dust, would it be bad to not dust at all for the whole year?

If i see a split i cut it off!  I'm protecting my ends as much as i can moisture and folding them in a bun. I know it will hurt to do a major trim at the end of the year.

What are your thoughts on no trimming/dusting?

TIA


----------



## ajacks (Feb 7, 2009)

Nya33 said:


> Ok i have a question to ask, i know we need to retain length so trimming is out the window for me but i do dust, would it be bad to not dust at all for the whole year?
> 
> If i see a split i cut it off! I'm protecting my ends as much as i can moisture and folding them in a bun. I know it will hurt to do a major trim at the end of the year.
> 
> ...


 
Dusting and/or search and destroy are definitely necessary in my opinion!  I want nice healthy ends when I reach my goals.  Not scraggly ends with one strand at APL.


----------



## Nya33 (Feb 7, 2009)

ajacks said:


> Dusting and/or search and destroy are definitely necessary in my opinion! I want nice healthy ends when I reach my goals. *Not scraggly ends with one strand at APL*.


 

Lol  at the bolded, I hear you. Ok well i will continue with my dusting, i know some who have not trimmed for 1 yr+ i was just wondering if it was worth it.


----------



## momi (Feb 7, 2009)

ajacks said:


> Dusting and/or search and destroy are definitely necessary in my opinion! I want nice healthy ends when I reach my goals. Not scraggly ends with one strand at APL.


----------



## Platinum (Feb 7, 2009)

I'm in braids until March (I'm 10 weeks post). I've been spraying my hair and scalp with Surge 14 and Hawaiian Silky 14 and 1, everyday. I'm thinking a homemade Ayurvedic scalp oil. I'm not sure if I'm going to get braids again or try a sew-in after I take these out.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Feb 7, 2009)

ok, progress pics in siggy, and starter pic for this challenge is my February pic, I'm taking a break from braids, but will re-braid by the end of february. so far, the C&G method and OCT are working very well for me, and I've also started taking chlorella. I'm pushing to reach APL well before December, by any means neccessary!


----------



## The Princess (Feb 7, 2009)

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> ok, progress pics in siggy, and starter pic for this challenge is my February pic, I'm taking a break from braids, but will re-braid by the end of february. so far, the C&G method and OCT are working very well for me, and I've also started taking chlorella. I'm pushing to reach APL well before December, by any means neccessary!


 

Your hair color is fierce...I love it.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Feb 7, 2009)

I'm still growing an hiding my hair. I'll posts some pics in this thread one of these weekends. I'm moving too fast to straighten my hair right now...


----------



## njerannce (Feb 7, 2009)

Ive finally been able to get onto the internet long enough to upload my picture for Jan 09! very late i know but hope its ok....pic in my siggy. My hairs very uneven (longer in the front and back, shorter on the sides), i think im shoulder length in the nape area and mayb in the front but just over ear length on the sides. Ive attached some pics.
I had a touch up maybe 3 weeks back.  Im feeling a little down as my hairs starting to break again and worried this is going to be a set back. I really hope it isnt . Im running my fingers through my hair and strands are coming away, its more breakage than from the root.  When i comb, short bits of hair are left on my tops.  The week after my retouch i did the Aphogee keratin 2 min reconstructor and followed with a moisturising cond. I thought this would work but i hasnt.  Im terrifed of protein as i once did the motions cpr and my hair was solid. Im thinking i should go to the salon and get a steam protein treatment. what should i do? any ideas ladies??


----------



## njerannce (Feb 7, 2009)

ok so ive tried to edit my profile to put my pic in my siggy but its not showing up. Il keep trying but il just attach them here.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Feb 7, 2009)

The Princess said:


> Your hair color is fierce...I love it.



I'm addicted to henna with a pinch of indigo, . Hendigo redhead for life!


----------



## ajacks (Feb 7, 2009)

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> I'm addicted to henna with a pinch of indigo, . Hendigo redhead for life!


 
Co-signing.  Your hair is absolutely beautiful!!!!!  I am doing my first henna tomorrow, I hope it works out alright.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Feb 7, 2009)

ajacks said:


> Co-signing.  Your hair is absolutely beautiful!!!!!  I am doing my first henna tomorrow, I hope it works out alright.



Thank you! I'm sure you will love the results! Make sure to post  a pic or two, so we can see your henna red too!


----------



## danigurl18 (Feb 7, 2009)

I'm definately about to try that henna thing... what brand do you use?


----------



## Shay72 (Feb 7, 2009)

I wanna try henna too but it seems like a lot of mixing and a lot of steps and right now I am too lazy for that.  Maybe one day.


----------



## SouthernStunner (Feb 7, 2009)

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> I'm addicted to henna with a pinch of indigo, . Hendigo redhead for life!


 


I swear we share the same brain when it comes to hair.  Ok so you went to OCT first and I followed now I saw your hair and thought that is HOT I hope I can do something like that with my Henna and then I read that it is HENNA!!!!!  LOL  we are twins separated at birth, tell mom I said hi


----------



## Mrs.Fitness (Feb 7, 2009)

RavenMaven said:


> Hey yall. I was just past SL two days ago, but yesterday, I got a haircut in the salon, and got a bob. It's cute! But my hair is so much healthier now that I got all of my ends trimmed and I just feel really good! I've been transitioning for almost two months now, and I think that I should join this challenge!
> 
> Please add me to the pledge list!
> 
> I currently am using mega tek, and my hair is getting soooooo much fuller and thicker at the roots, and i am convinced that it is making my nails grow too. i will be getting MTG later on this month possibly. Thanks!


 
Welcome to the challenge. I know what you mean about that feeling you get when you get rid of the unhealthy hair. I did a chop last year and it feels great when all the hair on your head is healthy!


----------



## msdevo (Feb 8, 2009)

As of today I am 5 weeks and 2 days post relaxer and I am feeling the ng waves like crazy. This has never happened to me this soon before. I am so excited!!!  

My little attempt at going back to wigs only lasted about 3 days last week. I am just so use to wearing my own that I just cant stand having a wig on my head anymore.  For me I guess thats a good thing, considering I used to buy a new wig every week. Now I get to save a lil money.


----------



## SCarolinaGirl (Feb 8, 2009)

Check out my new siggy... my hair looks so much healthier and is a little longer too! APL here I come!!!


----------



## The Princess (Feb 8, 2009)

futurescbride said:


> Check out my new siggy... my hair looks so much healthier and is a little longer too! APL here I come!!!


 

Your hair look so shiny and healthy...Keep it up.


----------



## SCarolinaGirl (Feb 8, 2009)

The Princess said:


> Your hair look so shiny and healthy...Keep it up.


 
Thanks! I'm very excited....


----------



## Gemini350z (Feb 8, 2009)

I am excited to take my sew-in down next weekend and deep condition. Hopefully I will see some progress, after the last trim I had early january.  Everyone is doing great! Cant wait until the end of the year to say Im APL!! lol * thinks optimistic, positive thoughts *


----------



## Evolving78 (Feb 8, 2009)

i twisted my hair with some melted shea butter mixed with a little bit of the rest of my jamaican locking gel and i like how my twists feel.  they don't feel dry at all.  now i just need to finish the top and front of my head.  my edges are really filling in and my hair is growing fine so far.


----------



## Evolving78 (Feb 8, 2009)

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> ok, progress pics in siggy, and starter pic for this challenge is my February pic, I'm taking a break from braids, but will re-braid by the end of february. so far, the C&G method and OCT are working very well for me, and I've also started taking chlorella. I'm pushing to reach APL well before December, by any means neccessary!




girl , that hair color is pretty on you and your hair is growing so nice and thick!


----------



## taz007 (Feb 8, 2009)

futurescbride said:


> Check out my new siggy... my hair looks so much healthier and is a little longer too! APL here I come!!!




Wow, Futurescbride you have really come a long way!  Beautiful!


----------



## Marley4920 (Feb 9, 2009)

Checking in...  Minor setback here. I'm 1 week post and decided its been  at least 5 months since I henna'd my hair. Why not now? So I went to my freezer and found a box on Jamila Henna. I hennad, deep conditioned, roller set, wrapped and went to bed. When I woke up and combed my hair down I had little broken hairs all over the place!  I was horrified. I was on my way out so Im frantically trying to make my hair look decent, and my hair continues to break. I pulled out the carusos and did a curly pin up.  When I got back home that night I deep conditioned for 2 hours. That helped...most of the breaking has stopped but I think I gotta do another one..

I'm still kinda new with henna, but I think my mistake was that I did a Nexxus Emergencee treatment about 5 days prior to the henna, plus and I added yogurt to the henna, it was probably too much protein. I guess.. idk. Or, the henna was old.. it was in the freezer for about a year. Either way, my hair felt like straw and popped off when I ran my fingers through iterplexed  Hopefully, I didn't lose too much hair. 

I've refocused... No More setbacks! HHG Ladies!


----------



## msa (Feb 9, 2009)

leejeans said:


> I'm still kinda new with henna, but I think my mistake was that I did a Nexxus Emergencee treatment about 5 days prior to the henna, plus and I added yogurt to the henna, it was probably too much protein. I guess.. idk. Or, the henna was old.. it was in the freezer for about a year. Either way, my hair felt like straw and popped off when I ran my fingers through iterplexed  Hopefully, I didn't lose too much hair.
> 
> I've refocused... No More setbacks! HHG Ladies!




Henna isn't a protein but it does act like one. And you did wayyyyy too much protein. Emergencee, yogurt, and henna! Too too much. Work on your moisture until it goes back to normal.


----------



## greenwings23 (Feb 9, 2009)

Can I join this challenge to APL 09


----------



## greenwings23 (Feb 9, 2009)

I am heading towards my 8 month or 240 days at the end of 8 month. I am also in my 4th month post-relaxer.....
short goal: full SL June 09
long goal: APL      Oct 09
              BSL       Jan 10
              WL        Dec 10
I wash my hair 2 x a week / DC/heat cap


----------



## Jaxhair (Feb 9, 2009)

I've added ayurvedic practices proper to my haircare routine now. Using MT+MN+sulphur oil mix to my scalp daily - I kinda miss a day here and there but trying to do it daily. DC 3x/week and I oil rinse everytime I DC with my homemade ayurveda oil (coconut oil. castor oil infused with shikakai, amla, brahmi, henna, neem and aritha).

So, today I'll apply MT and ayurvedic oil to my hair and scalp (2hours), rinse, rhassoul+co-wash, DC with avocado+coconut oil (as long as I can), rinse and tea rinse (sage, rosemary, mint and fenugreek) then seal and twist till next time ;-).


----------



## Marley4920 (Feb 9, 2009)

Quote:
Originally Posted by leejeans View Post

I'm still kinda new with henna, but I think my mistake was that I did a Nexxus Emergencee treatment about 5 days prior to the henna, plus and I added yogurt to the henna, it was probably too much protein. I guess.. idk. Or, the henna was old.. it was in the freezer for about a year. Either way, my hair felt like straw and popped off when I ran my fingers through it Hopefully, I didn't lose too much hair.

I've refocused... No More setbacks! HHG Ladies!

Henna isn't a protein but it does act like one. And you did wayyyyy too much protein. Emergencee, yogurt, and henna! Too too much. Work on your moisture until it goes back to normal.


Yes... way too much. And my hair is fine/relaxed and usually loves protein (or protein-like products), I use it alot, but this proved to be too much. Ill dc again today.


----------



## SouthernStunner (Feb 9, 2009)

*trivia question*

this is the official name of what leaf?   The first person to PM me with the answer and their address gets the prize!!!!!


Lawsonia Inermis or mignonette


----------



## msdevo (Feb 9, 2009)

Pm'd you. Hope Im right


----------



## The Princess (Feb 9, 2009)

Dang it, I hope im right. I was waiting around for this question...

I just PM you


----------



## msdevo (Feb 9, 2009)

Funny how she just popped out on nowhere. Glad I subscribe


The Princess said:


> Dang it, I hope im right. I was waiting around for this question...
> 
> I just PM you


----------



## The Princess (Feb 9, 2009)

msdevo said:


> Funny how she just popped out on nowhere. Glad I subscribe


 

Yeah I know right...As soon as I got on my computer, I was HAAAAA, gotta go to LHCF, to try and win a prize. 

Dang, you was right on it, as soon as she posted, you already replied, you have speed fingers.

I didn't even research good, whatever popped up, I just copied and paste, I doubt my answer is right.


----------



## SouthernStunner (Feb 9, 2009)

MS DEVO IS THE WINNER!!!!




THIS WAS FUN I THINK I MAY DO IT MORE OFTEN.  AT LEAST THIS MAKES PEOPLE CHECK IN.  HOPE YOU GUYS HAD FUN TOO.  NEXT TIME IT WILL BE A LITTLE HARDER.


----------



## msdevo (Feb 9, 2009)

The one time that staying home has paid off.  I knew what it was right off. 

But it didn't hurt for me to double check cause...

I GOT IT RIGHT!!!!  :superbanana:

Thanks SouthernStunner



The Princess said:


> Yeah I know right...As soon as I got on my computer, I was HAAAAA, gotta go to LHCF, to try and win a prize.
> 
> Dang, you was right on it, as soon as she posted, you already replied, you have speed fingers.
> 
> I didn't even research good, whatever popped up, I just copied and paste, I doubt my answer is right.


----------



## The Princess (Feb 9, 2009)

Dang it mannnnnnnnn Its on next time..

You might have won this time....but you won't win the next I got my eye on you... Watch your back..


Im happy you won...


----------



## msdevo (Feb 9, 2009)

Im telling my momma.  I just got e-threatened 





The Princess said:


> Dang it mannnnnnnnn Its on next time..
> 
> You might have won this time....but you won't win the next I got my eye on you... Watch your back..
> 
> ...


----------



## asummertyme (Feb 9, 2009)

I made my APL goal way b4 i thought i would...those buns are like the bomb! I plan on continuing in this challenge until i reach full APL......Ima stay in a bun..hopefully i can get there by the summertime...


----------



## Shay72 (Feb 9, 2009)

Dang..........I missed it! I knew the answer too!


----------



## msdevo (Feb 9, 2009)

Congrats on reaching your goal.




asummertyme said:


> I made my APL goal way b4 i thought i would...those buns are like the bomb! I plan on continuing in this challenge until i reach full APL......Ima stay in a bun..hopefully i can get there by the summertime...


----------



## The Princess (Feb 9, 2009)

asummertyme said:


> I made my APL goal way b4 i thought i would...those buns are like the bomb! I plan on continuing in this challenge until i reach full APL......Ima stay in a bun..hopefully i can get there by the summertime...


 

Yeah bunning is the bomb, Congrat on your goal accomplished. You hair look full and healthy already...


----------



## MagnoliaBelle (Feb 9, 2009)

Neemo said:


> WOW!!! Awesome results!!!This is the kind of growth I experienced with Megatek and my workout routine. It is a great product.


 
You did great!  Keep it up.


----------



## JJamiah (Feb 9, 2009)

Can I join still?  I would like to Join! I cut my hair from BSL/WL a few years ago to finger snap length, now shoulder length. I get like the stylist scissor or clipper happy. Waiting to Exhale (literally) 

Please count me in. My hubby will thank you for it!


----------



## JJamiah (Feb 9, 2009)

The Princess said:


> You hair don't look thin to me. Its very full, maybe you have hair anorexia. (It does exist, when you hair look shorter and or thinner in your eyes, but in reality your hair is full and long) You hair looks great. Keep doing what you doing.


 

YOu know what your not lying about that; for along time my hair was MBL and I saw APL my clients would tell me wow your hair grew but I didn't see it. Until years later I saw pictures and saw pictures and wondered what was wrong with my mind and eyes. I am still like that. I don't know why. It is weird.


----------



## discodumpling (Feb 9, 2009)

asummertyme!!! Ur the 1st to reach goal in the challenge!


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Feb 9, 2009)

danigurl18 said:


> I'm definately about to try that henna thing... what brand do you use?



I've been ordering from hennaforhair.com, but I'm going to order my next batch from henna sooq.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Feb 9, 2009)

SouthernStunner said:


> I swear we share the same brain when it comes to hair.  Ok so you went to OCT first and I followed now I saw your hair and thought that is HOT I hope I can do something like that with my Henna and then I read that it is HENNA!!!!!  LOL  we are twins separated at birth, tell mom I said hi



LOL, if you do try the henna, post pics! I love henna, that's why I feel like such a nerd for getting your question wrong, !


----------



## BrownEyez22 (Feb 11, 2009)

Hey Ladies!!!

I never posted my starting pics because my computer was having problems, but here are my starting pictures from Early Jan 2009.


----------



## MA2010 (Feb 12, 2009)

asummertyme said:


> I made my APL goal way b4 i thought i would...those buns are like the bomb! I plan on continuing in this challenge until i reach full APL......Ima stay in a bun..hopefully i can get there by the summertime...






CONGRATS ASUMERTYME!!!! I'm happy that you met your goal.....early!!!


----------



## Mrs.Fitness (Feb 12, 2009)

asummertyme said:


> I made my APL goal way b4 i thought i would...those buns are like the bomb! I plan on continuing in this challenge until i reach full APL......Ima stay in a bun..hopefully i can get there by the summertime...


 
Congrats!!!! Your hair is very pretty. Keep up the good work.


----------



## asummertyme (Feb 12, 2009)

thanks yall..BTW..how would I determine Full APL?...anyone know?


----------



## beans4reezy (Feb 12, 2009)

asummertyme said:


> I made my APL goal way b4 i thought i would...those buns are like the bomb! I plan on continuing in this challenge until i reach full APL......Ima stay in a bun..hopefully i can get there by the summertime...


 
CONGRATS!! This is great encouragement for the sisters in on this challenge!!


----------



## RosesBlack (Feb 12, 2009)

I am back on it. Got my reggie straightened back out, refilled my vitamin supply and got my growth aid and have been applying it regularly.


----------



## SouthernStunner (Feb 12, 2009)

asummertyme said:


> I made my APL goal way b4 i thought i would...those buns are like the bomb! I plan on continuing in this challenge until i reach full APL......Ima stay in a bun..hopefully i can get there by the summertime...


 


You go lady I am so proud of you.  Congratulations and thanks for staying in the challenge to help motivate others.


----------



## The Princess (Feb 12, 2009)

RosesBlack said:


> I am back on it. Got my reggie straightened back out, refilled my vitamin supply and got my growth aid and have been applying it regularly.


 

What growth aid do you use? IF you don't mind sharing.


----------



## flowinlocks (Feb 12, 2009)

Just checking in, Still bunning daily. I'm Dcing with TJ Nourish spa, Silicone Mix & my Ayurveda herbs. I might do A Fenugreek tea rinse.


----------



## RosesBlack (Feb 12, 2009)

The Princess said:


> What growth aid do you use? IF you don't mind sharing.



I use Hot6 oil as a base. I infused it with rosemary, a tiny bit of horsetail (could have used more but I didn't have much) and added some sulfur powder to it. 

No results on how well it works yet it's just been a week of regular use.


----------



## RosesBlack (Feb 12, 2009)

asummertyme said:


> I made my APL goal way b4 i thought i would...those buns are like the bomb! I plan on continuing in this challenge until i reach full APL......Ima stay in a bun..hopefully i can get there by the summertime...



Congrats lady


----------



## Marley4920 (Feb 13, 2009)

asummertyme said:


> I made my APL goal way b4 i thought i would...those buns are like the bomb! I plan on continuing in this challenge until i reach full APL......Ima stay in a bun..hopefully i can get there by the summertime...


Congratulations! I havent been able to master the bun yet.. it never looks good on me :-(... but hopefully I'm right behind ya in reaching APL...


----------



## flowinlocks (Feb 13, 2009)

asummertyme said:


> I made my APL goal way b4 i thought i would...those buns are like the bomb! I plan on continuing in this challenge until i reach full APL......Ima stay in a bun..hopefully i can get there by the summertime...


 

Congrats on APL!!!!


----------



## MA2010 (Feb 13, 2009)

I'm on hiatus until March 07 ladies! I'll see you then with new pics and all that good stuff!!!!


----------



## basic64 (Feb 13, 2009)

> loulou82 said:
> 
> 
> > I know this challenge lasts until December but when do you ladies *really* want to hit APL?
> ...


----------



## buddhas_mom (Feb 13, 2009)

Just checking in. I decided to start using ayurveda powders and oils. I just did it for the first time. I'm DCing right now so I won't know the results til later. I've been extremely extremely extremely tempted to cut my hair. I have a bob and since its been growing out its been losing its shape. I really want my style back erplexed. I'll try my best not to cut it.


----------



## Mrs.Fitness (Feb 14, 2009)

Checking in... I am in the low manipulation challenge, so I didnt comb all week until today which was wash day. Shampoo and DC with Megatek. I am back to applying MT Daily with my strict workout regimen and no combing.


----------



## SouthernStunner (Feb 15, 2009)

Hey guys I hope you had a HAPPY VALENTINES DAY cause I did.  Hubby got me a digital camera cause my other one died and he got it in pink which is my favorite color. (pick laptop, pink cell phone, and now pink digital camera) 
My twins got me Wii Fit so I am happy.

I didnt forget the hubby, I got him a riding lawnmower and he is happy.

Update..... I did an overnight DC with OCT last night and this morning I pooed (CON green old bottle) then used VO5 and DC with banna burlee mixed with tea tree oil (scalp been itchy) and pepermint.  That felt good.  walked around with that for an hour or so rinsed applied some more VO5 and seald with coconut oil.
NONE of my kinky twist came out and I have 3 weeks left before I take them out.  I dont think I am going to get them redone before then.  I will see how they hold up.  CANNOT WAIT TO TAKE THESE OUT!  I just need to see my own hair for a min.  Thats all.

Talk later ladies


----------



## ChemistryGirl (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi Ladies,
Man, I didn't know how hard it would be to find a regimen and get a good protein-moisture balance. Over the past two weeks I have learned a few things about what my hair likes and dislikes:
Dislikes: daily cowashes, sealing with coconut oil, detangling when wet 
Likes: DCing, sealing with castor oil
I'm still dealing with breakage even after doing an aphogee 2 step treatment 2 weeks ago. I think it was the daily cowashing and I still have not figured out how to airdry without the brittleness and breakage. I think I need to find a good leave in/moisturizer. Also I finally caved and jumped on the MT bandwagon and applied it for the first time tonight. Wish me luck!


----------



## ajacks (Feb 15, 2009)

ChemistryGirl said:


> Hi Ladies,
> Man, I didn't know how hard it would be to find a regimen and get a good protein-moisture balance. Over the past two weeks I have learned a few things about what my hair likes and dislikes:
> Dislikes: daily cowashes, sealing with coconut oil, detangling when wet
> Likes: DCing, sealing with castor oil
> ...


 
You've learned a lot about your hair in just two-weeks.  Very impressive.  I am still trying to find a regimen and actually sticking to it.  

You and me both(to the both). I don't really get any breakage, but my ends always look really rough.  I hate dryers, but the only way I can get the sleek look that I like is to rollerset.


----------



## Nya33 (Feb 15, 2009)

Hey all just a quick update!

I'm back in braids now until mid april. I only did one megatek treatment last week!

Must get back on it, no slacking eh?


----------



## ChemistryGirl (Feb 15, 2009)

ajacks said:


> You've learned a lot about your hair in just two-weeks.  Very impressive.  I am still trying to find a regimen and actually sticking to it.
> 
> You and me both(to the both). I don't really get any breakage, but my ends always look really rough.  I hate dryers, but the only way I can get the sleek look that I like is to rollerset.



Yeah my ends are a HAM when I airdry too, but I can't rollerset b/c manipulating my hair when wet is a big no no! Maybe I could wait till my hair is 80% dry before I rollerset, but then will I get the sleek look I want? Well for now I am rocking a wig and when I get my health regimen figured out, I'll start thinking about my styling regimen.


----------



## vnaps (Feb 15, 2009)

i rollerset my hair for the first time in about a year and......

IT CAME OUT GREAT!!!!!....unfortunately i didnt  have time to take pictures.....

i do not know why i stopped setting my hair!!!!!!! the only bad thing i did was to blowdry after...... which was so not necessary....it just dried out my hair and got rid of the beautiful curls...........i have no idea why i did it!!!!!!

at least i know for next time.....

well i must say i am confident i will make apl by december.....its not everyday i see my hair straight and i'm pretty close......i'm counting on full apl by dec


----------



## Ivy Santolina (Feb 15, 2009)

ChemistryGirl said:


> Hi Ladies,
> Man, I didn't know how hard it would be to find a regimen and get a good protein-moisture balance. Over the past two weeks I have learned a few things about what my hair likes and dislikes:
> Dislikes: daily cowashes, sealing with coconut oil, detangling when wet
> Likes: DCing, sealing with castor oil





ajacks said:


> You've learned a lot about your hair in just two-weeks. Very impressive. I am still trying to find a regimen and actually sticking to it.



Congratulations on figuring out what your hair likes and doesn't like.  That's the hardest part.  It took me a while to figure out my hair loves EVOO.  My hair is so-so about Castor oil unless I mix it with EVOO.  My hair is like "What the ...?" about Coconut oil unless I, you guessed it, mix with EVOO. 

It took me a while to find a regimen and stick to it as well (longer than 2 weeks)  Every week was trial and error and I believe I have 90% of the solution.



ChemistryGirl said:


> I'm still dealing with breakage even after doing an aphogee 2 step treatment 2 weeks ago. I think it was the daily cowashing and I still have not figured out how to airdry without the brittleness and breakage. I think I need to find a good leave in/moisturizer.





ajacks said:


> You and me both(to the both). I don't really get any breakage, but my ends always look really rough. I hate dryers, but the only way I can get the sleek look that I like is to rollerset.



I know what you mean about the ends.  Sometimes my ends are very silky and I have to resist touching them.  Other times they're rough and I'm scared to touch them.  I still haven't figured out how they get silky though.  But through trial and error I believe I will figure it out.  

I recently learned last week my hair likes to be set into bantu knots.  I wish I would have figured this out before buying rollers though.  I did learn my ends have to be thoroughly moisturized and detangled prior to putting them in the bantu knots.  That way, when I undo them my ends don't catch on each other and break-off.  

Also, my hair has to be slightly damp or dry (not wet) when I set it in the bantu knots.  I don't know why. erplexed  I think when I set my hair wet the cuticles are still raised (at least slightly) and then they catch on each other.  Thus, when taking out the knots, twists, braids, etc. my hair is tangled and matted resulting in more breakage. 




ChemistryGirl said:


> Also I finally caved and jumped on the MT bandwagon and applied it for the first time tonight. Wish me luck!



Good luck with the MT.  I've been using it and I enjoy it. MT is a keeper for me.


----------



## The Princess (Feb 15, 2009)

ChemistryGirl said:


> Hi Ladies,
> Man, I didn't know how hard it would be to find a regimen and get a good protein-moisture balance. Over the past two weeks I have learned a few things about what my hair likes and dislikes:
> Dislikes: daily cowashes, sealing with coconut oil, detangling when wet
> Likes: DCing, sealing with castor oil
> *I'm still dealing with breakage even after doing an aphogee 2 step treatment 2 weeks ago*. I think it was the daily cowashing and I still have not figured out how to airdry without the brittleness and breakage. I think I need to find a good leave in/moisturizer. *Also I finally caved and jumped on the MT bandwagon and applied it for the first time tonight. Wish me luck!*




At the bolded: Did u apply it right.. Wow Im sorry to hear that..I hope you find something to stop the breakage, cause breakage prevent you from getting to your goal...Im just suprised that you still having breakage after the strong 2 step Aphogee treatment....

At the second bolded... Before you start using the MT, you need to find a solid moisturizing regiment, from what I read, it can cause dryness and breakage, due to the strong protein in it. Just a thought.


----------



## CICI24 (Feb 15, 2009)

I gave myself a touch up on Wednesday and it looks like I have 4 inches to go until I reach armpit length.


----------



## SCarolinaGirl (Feb 15, 2009)

I relaxed my hair with silk elements regular lye then used aphogee 2 min before neutralizing. Then I DC'd with a mix of GVP conditioning balm, shea butter cholesterol, coconut oil and olive oil. Here are my results...


----------



## jamaicalovely (Feb 15, 2009)

Future: WOW! That shine is incredible. OMG and you have a lot of growth for one month.


----------



## Platinum (Feb 15, 2009)

futurescbride said:


> I relaxed my hair with silk elements regular lye then used aphogee 2 min before neutralizing. Then I DC'd with a mix of GVP conditioning balm, shea butter cholesterol, coconut oil and olive oil. Here are my results...


 
Great progress! That's some good growth for a month. You'll make APL soon.


----------



## msdevo (Feb 15, 2009)

I am so proud of you ladies. Yall doin the dayum thang. Everyone seems to progressing really nice.


----------



## _belle (Feb 15, 2009)

is it too late to join?!?!?! if not, sign me up. . . and see you ladies on 3/31. i am trying to wig it up, so *crossed fingers*


----------



## ChemistryGirl (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanx for all the advice. I just need to be patient. I am having fun getting to know my hair, it definitely has a personality of its own. 




Ivy Santolina said:


> Congratulations on figuring out what your hair likes and doesn't like.  That's the hardest part.  It took me a while to figure out my hair loves EVOO.  My hair is so-so about Castor oil unless I mix it with EVOO.  My hair is like "What the ...?" about Coconut oil unless I, you guessed it, mix with EVOO.
> 
> It took me a while to find a regimen and stick to it as well (longer than 2 weeks)  Every week was trial and error and I believe I have 90% of the solution.
> 
> ...





The Princess said:


> [/B]
> 
> At the bolded: Did u apply it right.. Wow Im sorry to hear that..I hope you find something to stop the breakage, cause breakage prevent you from getting to your goal...Im just suprised that you still having breakage after the strong 2 step Aphogee treatment....
> 
> At the second bolded... Before you start using the MT, you need to find a solid moisturizing regiment, from what I read, it can cause dryness and breakage, due to the strong protein in it. Just a thought.


----------



## nik1976 (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi there!!! 

Please count me in!


----------



## Mrs.Fitness (Feb 15, 2009)

futurescbride said:


> I relaxed my hair with silk elements regular lye then used aphogee 2 min before neutralizing. Then I DC'd with a mix of GVP conditioning balm, shea butter cholesterol, coconut oil and olive oil. Here are my results...


 
You are doing so good. You will make APL in no time!!!!


----------



## CubanMorena (Feb 16, 2009)

I put in braids last monday and will post pics later on this evening. I got small box braids with the ends left loose (they arent too small or tight for that matter). As I was getting my hair braided, I insisted on the woman braiding my hair all the way down and she kept on telling me my hair was too long to braid all the way down and I was sooo happy (lol, I made her do it anyway and whatever she didnt braid down, I did it myself when I got home). I'm really looking forward to december - my hair will be long again if I stay on top of my hair game, maybe even closer to BSL than expected. I'm soooo excited! When i take the braids out in March, I will post progress pictures - I'm hoping for an inch


----------



## FunJoy! (Feb 16, 2009)

My hair is doing okay currently, I cant wait to relax, I should be full NL by March and SL by June.


----------



## loulou82 (Feb 16, 2009)

Mini Check In: Everyone seems to be doing fab! I'm still in kinkies and I'm counting down until March when I take them down!


----------



## LaNecia (Feb 16, 2009)

asummertyme said:


> thanks yall..BTW..how would I determine Full APL?...anyone know?



Congratulations lady!!!

I'm checking in, just did a texturizer retouch after a 16 week stretch. Looking forward to our length check in!

LaNecia


----------



## flowinlocks (Feb 16, 2009)

futurescbride said:


> I relaxed my hair with silk elements regular lye then used aphogee 2 min before neutralizing. Then I DC'd with a mix of GVP conditioning balm, shea butter cholesterol, coconut oil and olive oil. Here are my results...


 Wow nice progress


----------



## Amelia456 (Feb 16, 2009)

Hey Lovely Ladies!  I am just checking in.  Last week I rocked two strand twists and a twist out.  Right now i am dcing and I will probably be rocking cornrolls all next week.  O
Oh, I purchased a new camera so more pics will be coming soon


----------



## Ivy Santolina (Feb 16, 2009)

Congrats to every one making progress.  

I noticed a mini-progress yesterday.  For the first time I was able to put 4 bantu knots (1/quad) in my hair with out having to secure them with bobby-pins.  Previously, I would put 2-3 per quad with out securing with BPs.

So I believe I am achieving one of my goals of retaining growth.  I'm very excited about this mini-victory because my hair has never been longer than shoulder length.

I A-vedic co-washed and moisture DC'd my hair yesterday and when I got out of the shower I thought I felt more hair on my shoulders.  But, I didn't want to get my hopes up.

However, I did experience more breakage/shedding than normal while applying my leave-in.  Like I normally do, I distribute the leave-in with a wide-tooth detangling comb.  There seemed to be more hair on my fingers, the comb and in the sink than there should have been.  Upon examining my ends, I didn't see any split ends but they are thin.  They are thin because the first time I applied a texturizer (pre-MT), I tried to comb it through per the instructions - big mistake. I lost a lot of hair and I know I severely weakened it too.

When I took my 4 bantu-knots out this morning, I ran my fingers through my hair to see what would happen.  My hair was almost dry.  There was no breakage/shedding.

So the plot thickens.

While mulling on the reason, it can be that I need to let my hair air dry more prior to applying and distributing the leave-in.  Or, I should forgo the moisturizing DC and only do a mild protein DC every week.  Or, I need to do both (air dry and mild protein).

And yet again, I must tweak my regimen to satisfy my demanding hair.

So my current plan is to baking-soda clarify my hair then protein treat it.  I will most likely use Joico K-pak Reconstructor.  I'm too chicken to use a clarifying shampoo because I don't want to break off any more hair.  I don't have much luck with clarifying poos.

I will do this process mid-week if time permits.  If not then this weekend for sure.


----------



## Bellanica (Feb 16, 2009)

If it's not too late, I would love to join this challenge too. I need all the support I can get.

Here is my starting length.


----------



## aa9746 (Feb 16, 2009)

No rules broken, deep conditioning weekly, just used up the last of my OCT and my new order still hasn't arrived so I'm thinking I'll do a 2 min aphogee.


----------



## msdevo (Feb 16, 2009)

Hey Hey Hey

Since I have no life, lol  I took a few hours and pampered my hair over the weekend.

Last night I shampooed with Hairveda Amala shampoo then used the new 2 step Methi Sativa recovery system.  After rinsing I air dried with the whipped cream and sealed with the Avosoya oil.  This morning my hair was thanking me for the special treatment it got last night.

My hair loves Hairveda products.


----------



## The Princess (Feb 16, 2009)

msdevo said:


> Hey Hey Hey
> 
> Since I have no life, lol I took a few hours and pampered my hair over the weekend.
> 
> ...


 
Always a good weekend when you use Hairveda products.


----------



## msdevo (Feb 16, 2009)

^^ Girl aint it the truth!!


----------



## The Princess (Feb 16, 2009)

msdevo said:


> ^^ Girl aint it the truth!!


 

We always running into each other, are you my long lost sister? Cause I keep running into you.


----------



## msdevo (Feb 16, 2009)

LOL  could be my poppa was a rolling stone


The Princess said:


> We always running into each other, are you my long lost sister? Cause I keep running into you.


----------



## jaded_faerie (Feb 16, 2009)

future great progress!


----------



## DaPPeR (Feb 18, 2009)

DaPPeR said:


> My Current Length is SL. I was searching for such challenge. I will be doing protective styles such as buns, Kinky twist or sew-in's in '09. I cowash every other day and DC on Fridays. I wear buns 100 percent of the time now that I'm out of my twist..
> 
> Starting pic. Was takin in Nov.



Here's my update for Feb. Nothin big biggie.. I hate my hair


----------



## Mrs.Fitness (Feb 18, 2009)

DaPPeR said:


> Here's my update for Feb. Nothin big biggie.. I hate my hair


 
Thanks for the update. You are well on your way to APL. With hard work and healthy practices, looks like you could be there by the end of the summer or before.


----------



## asummertyme (Feb 18, 2009)

thats great progress girly!! keep it up!





futurescbride said:


> I relaxed my hair with silk elements regular tlye then used aphogee 2 min before neutralizing. Then I DC'd with a mix of GVP conditioning balm, shea butter cholesterol, coconut oil and olive oil. Here are my results...


----------



## asummertyme (Feb 18, 2009)

girl u are doing good!! 





DaPPeR said:


> Here's my update for Feb. Nothin big biggie.. I hate my hair


----------



## asummertyme (Feb 18, 2009)

leejeans said:


> Congratulations! I havent been able to master the bun yet.. it never looks good on me :-(... but hopefully I'm right behind ya in reaching APL...


 Girl, it looks like your stepping on APL's heels!


----------



## asummertyme (Feb 18, 2009)

BrownEyez22 said:


> Hey Ladies!!!
> 
> I never posted my starting pics because my computer was having problems, but here are my starting pictures from Early Jan 2009.
> View attachment 27015
> ...


 ur hair looks great! I luv ur texture!


----------



## Amerie123 (Feb 18, 2009)

Checking in: I finally put my progress up in my siggy!! I'm getting somewhere, plus I am passsssssssttttt due for a relaxer, but I gotta wait 5 more weeks!!! I got it in a flipped up style. Although I may not make APL realistically, I will be a whole lot closer!!


----------



## Platinum (Feb 18, 2009)

amazing said:


> Checking in: I finally put my progress up in my siggy!! I'm getting somewhere, plus I am passsssssssttttt due for a relaxer, but I gotta wait 5 more weeks!!! I got it in a flipped up style. Although I may not make APL realistically, I will be a whole lot closer!!


 

 Way to go, Sis! That's great progress! Keep up the good work!


----------



## Amerie123 (Feb 18, 2009)

Platinum said:


> Way to go, Sis! That's great progress! Keep up the good work!



Thanks sis!!! Gotta start somewhere right!?


----------



## Bellanica (Feb 18, 2009)

Platinum said:


> Way to go, Sis! That's great progress! Keep up the good work!



I have to tell you that I love that clip of Prince. Every time I see it, I crack up.


----------



## flowinlocks (Feb 18, 2009)

amazing said:


> Checking in: I finally put my progress up in my siggy!! I'm getting somewhere, plus I am passsssssssttttt due for a relaxer, but I gotta wait 5 more weeks!!! I got it in a flipped up style. Although I may not make APL realistically, I will be a whole lot closer!!


 

That's some great progress for 6 months


----------



## Amerie123 (Feb 18, 2009)

flowinlocks said:


> That's some great progress for 6 months



thanks!! sometimes it doesn't feel like it!!! erplexed


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Feb 18, 2009)

amazing said:


> Checking in: I finally put my progress up in my siggy!! I'm getting somewhere, plus I am passsssssssttttt due for a relaxer, but I gotta wait 5 more weeks!!! I got it in a flipped up style. Although I may not make APL realistically, I will be a whole lot closer!!



Grow on, wit yo bad self!!! Congrats!


----------



## msdevo (Feb 20, 2009)

Great progess!!  Did you find growing the back out to be hard??  

Mine was cut damn near bald and did not think it would ever grow.


amazing said:


> Checking in: I finally put my progress up in my siggy!! I'm getting somewhere, plus I am passsssssssttttt due for a relaxer, but I gotta wait 5 more weeks!!! I got it in a flipped up style. Although I may not make APL realistically, I will be a whole lot closer!!


----------



## Platinum (Feb 20, 2009)

msdevo said:


> Great progess!! Did you find growing the back out to be hard??
> 
> Mine was cut damn near bald and did not think it would ever grow.


 
My nape is my "problem area". I've decided to do a 6 month stretch. I'm 12 weeks post right now. In the meantime, I'm using Surge 14 and Worlds Of Curls curl moisturizer in this area. This seems to help. (Depending on my results after the stretch, I'll probably continue to stretch for a few more months)


----------



## Shay72 (Feb 20, 2009)

msdevo said:


> My hair loves Hairveda products.


 
Mine too! It has helped my hair get so much healthier.  I've gone from a broken up mess at chin length to a healthier neck length. I'm hoping after this current stretch I will be at SL or a little past.  That would put me right in line with APL by Dec then.



The Princess said:


> Always a good weekend when you use Hairveda products.


ITA!

Checking in.  I am really working on changing the way I use some of my products, using less products, and very minimal manipulation.  I'm also testing protein products.  Early on I realized that my hair loves protein but I got so caught up in Sitrinillah  that I lost my way.


----------



## msdevo (Feb 20, 2009)

Right now for me getting bangs are my problem.  Right now they come to my top lip but my hair just doesnt wanna lay right. I have a 5head so I am sure you can see my problem.


Platinum said:


> My nape is my "problem area". I've decided to do a 6 month stretch. I'm 12 weeks post right now. In the meantime, I'm using Surge 14 and Worlds Of Curls curl moisturizer in this area. This seems to help. (Depending on my results after the stretch, I'll probably continue to stretch for a few more months)


----------



## msdevo (Feb 20, 2009)

Have you tried the Methi yet???  I used it this past weekend and my hair instantly reacted to the moisture.  I did notice the other day that my hair felt a lil stronger too. So overall the Methi is doing what its suppose to do.




Shay72 said:


> Mine too! It has helped my hair get so much healthier.  I've gone from a broken up mess at chin length to a healthier neck length. I'm hoping after this current stretch I will be at SL or a little past.  That would put me right in line with APL by Dec then.


----------



## Shay72 (Feb 20, 2009)

I have it and plan to use it next week.  I'm hoping it is just what my hair needs.


----------



## FunJoy! (Feb 20, 2009)

Checking IN, Hairveda & Shescenit are the bomb, I have the whipped cream (Hairveda) & the Seyani Hair Butter (Shescenit) and my hair is soooooooo happy!


----------



## topnotch1010 (Feb 20, 2009)

SL*Please said:


> Checking IN, Hairveda & Shescenit are the bomb, I have the whipped cream (Hairveda) & the Seyani Hair Butter (Shescenit) and my hair is soooooooo happy!


 
They are the BOMB! I can't live without my shescentit Green Grape Leave-in and Hairveda Green Tea Moisturizer.


----------



## Kurly K (Feb 20, 2009)

hey everyone!!! ive decided not to do another update until my 1yr post BC anniversary on April 4th ill still be watching and supporting u guys tho!!!


----------



## Ivy Santolina (Feb 21, 2009)

Checking in y'all.  I had a set back on Wednesday. 

I did a third garlic pre-poo treatment and I used crushed fresh garlic instead of powdered garlic.  I didn't want my fresh garlic to spoil since I wasn't planning on cooking with it anytime soon. Anyway, I should have used my tried and proven garlic powder mixture.  With the fresh garlic, the cure was worse than the illness.  In an attempt to halt excessive shedding, I ended up breaking off a lot of hair trying to get the junk out.

I used a whole bottle of VO5 moisturizing condish to "wash" it out and the garlic would not come out.  My hair grabbed on to it as if it's life depended on it.   I had to wait until my hair dried to comb it out and that's when the mega-breakage started.  I got all of the garlic out, but a lot of hair came with it.  

Normally, I would A-vedic co-wash and DC my hair on Sunday.  Not this Sunday, I'm taking the day off.  Next week is a low-mani bun week.  I'll start again on Sunday.  I'll still be applying my Megatek mixture though.  I just won't be co-washing.

Even though I was mad I was surprisingly calm through out the whole ordeal.  I won't know exactly how much length I lost until the end of March.  I'm thinking 1.5-2".  Bummer!  

I chalked up the whole experience as a lesson learned.  One thing I do know about my hair is that it will grow back.  So I still believe I will obtain APL this year.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Feb 21, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear about that happening to you!  I wonder why  that garlic got stuck in your hair like that :scratchch   A good DC with a nice slippery conditioner like the ORS Pack may help get your cuticles to calm down. Sounds like the garlic got your hair Ph off and caused them to open up and grab hold to the garilc. If you have some type of low Ph rinse or even a vinegar rinse may be helpful to keep your cuticles closed.

I am going to start washing my hair in braids from now on to reduce tangling and manipulation, that's going to help me retain a lot of length from here on out as I grow out my natural hair


----------



## lacreolegurl (Feb 21, 2009)

hi ladies - I only recently learned how to add pics so i'm just now posting my starting pic from 12/28/08. 

my most recent pic is from the beginning of the month and is in my siggy.


----------



## jamaicalovely (Feb 21, 2009)

Kurly K said:


> hey everyone!!! ive decided not to do another update until my 1yr post BC anniversary on April 4th ill still be watching and supporting u guys tho!!!



Unreal!   Congrats


----------



## SouthernStunner (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi ladies, I know I have been MIA for a min but my internet at work is down the server on base blew so I have actually had to do work.  By the time I get off and workout and cook etc I am tired.  Anyway I hope everyone is doing well, I am taking the kinky twist out a week earlier than I planned.  I just want to make sure that my hair is well moisturized before doing my first henna treatment on 7 March.  I will probably DC about 3 times before heanna.  Oh and I got a hair steamer so one of my DC will be with steam. I cant wait.

March is coming around and our first update will be at the end of the month.  The first person to post a pic on the correct day will win the next prize.

SouthernStunner


----------



## asummertyme (Feb 21, 2009)

I am DCing right now with the GVP joico pak and prolly gonna do a quick pony tail roller set...Good job ladies on the progress!!


----------



## Ivy Santolina (Feb 22, 2009)

AtlantaJJ said:


> I am so sorry to hear about that happening to you!  I wonder why  that garlic got stuck in your hair like that :scratchch   A good DC with a nice slippery conditioner like the ORS Pack may help get your cuticles to calm down. *Sounds like the garlic got your hair Ph off and caused them to open up and grab hold to the garilc. If you have some type of* *low Ph rinse or even a vinegar rinse may be helpful to keep your cuticles closed*.



I didn't think of that.  It makes sense. Thanks so much.   The next time I do a treatment, not garlic but I'm sure something else, and I have the same issue then I'll do a mild acid rinse or DC.  I have a porosity control condish and I could have used that.   Next time I'll know better.


----------



## FunJoy! (Feb 22, 2009)

Hi Guys, sadly I'm hiding my hair until June as a personal challenge so I won't be able to update till then.


----------



## Amerie123 (Feb 22, 2009)

msdevo said:


> Great progess!!  Did you find growing the back out to be hard??
> 
> Mine was cut damn near bald and did not think it would ever grow.



believe it or not, i felt that it wasn't so bad, esp. keeping it either weaved up, or under a wig, but i feel like my hair as a whole isn't growing that fast. . but to answer your question, yeah, i felt it was somewhat hard growing out the back.


----------



## trenise (Feb 22, 2009)

Just checking in. I'm 9 weeks post right now. That's the longest I've gone without a relaxer. I admit, I did touch up my edges at 5 weeks post because they were so far gone. Then I read later how this is a no-no, but it was too late since I'd already done it. I may attempt to go a couple of more weeks so that way it will still be 6 weeks since my edges were done.


----------



## Hot40 (Feb 22, 2009)

Just received my relaxer.
My sister is a stylist and she was in town
Free Re-touch  LOL 

Will post some photos later.

Note: I have started to take 1K Biotin today.


----------



## ResultsMayVary (Feb 22, 2009)

Checking in ! Progress is in siggy ... 
I am thinking of hiding my hair until August but from the progress I've seen I will definitely be APL Dec 09! 
I've started greasing my scalp (lol ... yes I said it) and my scalp thanks me every time
I guess it was really dry and I just didn't know it

Hope everyone else is doing well


----------



## Platinum (Feb 22, 2009)

NaturallyVoguish said:


> Checking in ! Progress is in siggy ...
> I am thinking of hiding my hair until August but from the progress I've seen I will definitely be APL Dec 09!
> I've started greasing my scalp (lol ... yes I said it) and my scalp thanks me every time
> I guess it was really dry and I just didn't know it
> ...


 

Great progress! Keep up the good work!


----------



## Ivy Santolina (Feb 22, 2009)

lacreolegurl said:


> hi ladies - I only recently learned how to add pics so i'm just now posting my starting pic from 12/28/08.
> 
> my most recent pic is from the beginning of the month and is in my siggy.



Wow! Your hair is to the next line.  Congrats!  How far apart are the lines on your shirt?


----------



## Shay72 (Feb 22, 2009)

NaturallyVoguish said:


> I've started greasing my scalp (lol ... yes I said it)


 
I grease my scalp too. What do you use? I use Hairveda's Almond Glaze.


----------



## loulou82 (Feb 22, 2009)

I finally see the light at the end of the tunnel!  I took down some more kinky twists today I pulled to see where I'm at. I have 2-3 inches to go until APL. I should make it by the summer.


----------



## lacreolegurl (Feb 22, 2009)

Ivy Santolina said:


> Wow! Your hair is to the next line. Congrats! How far apart are the lines on your shirt?


 
hey there...the lines are about 3/4 of an inch.  i was so suprised when i took the pic.  i guess i feel like it never grows.


----------



## topnotch1010 (Feb 22, 2009)

loulou82 said:


> I finally see the light at the end of the tunnel!  I took down some more kinky twists today I pulled to see where I'm at. I have 2-3 inches to go until APL. I should make it by the summer.


 
We are right there together girlfriend! I have a mini update in my siggy and I am about 2.5-3 inches from APL as well! I hope to be there around the summer too.


----------



## Sieda (Feb 22, 2009)

Hi Ladies!!!

I have a mini update as well - please see siggy pic. Not sure if there is any progress since last month.


----------



## ResultsMayVary (Feb 23, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> I grease my scalp too. What do you use? I use Hairveda's Almond Glaze.



Yay a fellow greaser!!!
I am using up my carols daughter mimosa hair honey .. I may need to try this almond glaze though sound yummy lol  
how is it working out for you?!


----------



## AbundantlyBlessed (Feb 23, 2009)

Please add me to the challenge.   I have my starting photo on my Ipod but was not successful in uploading it.

I'm on regimen that includes OCT/MT, cowashing and Hairveada.  I'm about 3-4 inches away from APL although my nape is my problem area.


----------



## SouthernStunner (Feb 23, 2009)

AbundantlyBlessed said:


> Please add me to the challenge. I have my starting photo on my Ipod but was not successful in uploading it.
> 
> I'm on regimen that includes OCT/MT, cowashing and Hairveada. I'm about 3-4 inches away from APL although my nape is my problem area.


 

I am sorry but the challenge is closed.erplexed


----------



## Jaxhair (Feb 23, 2009)

6 inches to APL - hmmm..... will try my best! i pray I'm close, even if I don't quite get there!

Still adding MT and MN to my homemade growth oil (jojoba, shea, sulphur, rosemary and tea tree EOs) and applying to scalp everyday. DC 3x/wk, one of which is MT to the length of hair, and I also use ayurvedic oils and herbs and plan to henna every 100 days as this is when I use a comb. Hair feels strong as well as soft, so I'm thankful it's going well. Also twisting for growth and manipulating less - combs and brushes are banned from my hair!

You ladies are doing so well, keep it up! My most recent length pics:


----------



## jaded_faerie (Feb 23, 2009)

I just got a sew in done yesterday, I'll probably keep it in for a month then let my hair rest for 2 weeks before putting some twist in them....im trying to branch out from the wigs!


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Feb 23, 2009)

Okay, so I'm going to do a length check weekend after next, I have a project due at work March 2nd, and I know I'm going to need the weekend to wrap it up so I won't be able to play in my hair the way I would like too....


----------



## The Princess (Feb 23, 2009)

Just checking in...Im in the field for a week. So far so good. My hair is still strong after I done the Hairveda Methia Protein tea treatment so thats a good thing. 

Im using my Komaza Aloe Vera Coniditioner for Co washing (due to the fact its a sample size bottle, I packed it for convenience-but its has good ingredients, just expensive for the big bottle) 

I also have my Hairveda Almond glaze for sealent and my edges-wow this stuff is good, might be purchasing the big jar next time(I have the sample size jar) As well as my Hairveda vatika frosting.

For leave in conditioners im using Palmers Coconut Hair Milk-love this stuff, Im hooked, I  like it more than the Palmers Olive Oil Hair Milk. Since I bought it, I been using it more.

For leave in im also using GVP version of Paul Mitchell, need I saw more, this stuff is my best friend.

I just keeping my normal bun.

Since I can't bring my OCT..I using Hairveda Omega 3-6-9 oil on my scalp. This stuff is really good, don't know why I stop using it anyway.


----------



## Shay72 (Feb 23, 2009)

NaturallyVoguish said:


> Yay a fellow greaser!!!
> I am using up my carols daughter mimosa hair honey .. I may need to try this almond glaze though sound yummy lol
> how is it working out for you?!


Love it, love it, and love it! Some people use it for twists and laying edges down too.   I have a head of thick hair so it loves almond glaze. I use it on my scalp and my hair too.



The Princess said:


> Just checking in...Im in the field for a week. So far so good. My hair is still strong after I done the Hairveda Methia Protein tea treatment so thats a good thing.
> 
> Since I can't bring my OCT..I using Hairveda Omega 3-6-9 oil on my scalp. This stuff is really good, don't know why I stop using it anyway.


Good to hear about the methi.  I will be using it this weekend.  Hmmm I've been eyeing the Omega 3-6-9.  It's a great price too.


----------



## SCarolinaGirl (Feb 23, 2009)

I deep conditioned my hair with shea butter cholesterol and conditioning balm . I sat under the dryer for 20 minutes then rinsed and airdryed in a ponytail. I now have my hair braided for my braidout tomorrow.


----------



## taz007 (Feb 23, 2009)

Update.

I relaxed my hair at 8 weeks post (for some reason my hair was especially unruly this relaxer cycle).  

I did something different with this self-relaxer.  After I rinsed the relaxer out, I then applied the Joice K-Pak reconstructor and then neutralized as usual.  I then mixed some Nexxus Emergency with Nexxus Humectress as a DC and the results came out FANTASTIC!  Instead of the usual thinness after a relaxer, my hair came out pretty thick.  You can see the difference in my signature.  The first picture is of a fresh relaxer in December and the second picture is a fresh relaxer a couple of days ago.  

I am slowly but surely nailing down a regime .


----------



## loulou82 (Feb 23, 2009)

*Taz*: Glad to hair you had a successful self-relaxer.

Update: I'm taking down the twists this weekend. I wanted to hold out until 11 weeks but 9 weeks is good enough. I'll enjoy my hair for 2 weeks and then twist again..


----------



## Platinum (Feb 24, 2009)

taz007 said:


> Update.
> 
> I relaxed my hair at 8 weeks post (for some reason my hair was especially unruly this relaxer cycle).
> 
> ...


 
Great job, Taz! Which relaxer did you use?


----------



## topnotch1010 (Feb 24, 2009)

taz007 said:


> Update.
> 
> I relaxed my hair at 8 weeks post (for some reason my hair was especially unruly this relaxer cycle).
> 
> ...


 
I've heard that you can apply conditioner before using the neutralizer. I never had the balls to try it, until now. I think I will try that next relaxer. Thanks girl!


----------



## discodumpling (Feb 24, 2009)

Checking in. This is only week # 2 of my plaits. I'd like to keep them until my length check at the end of March but I have a few events in between that might prompt an early take down....but i'm tired of my hair, that's why I put it away for a few weeks!

I'm not doing much to my hair: Daily oil on my scalp. Water via a steamy shower or a full soak, shea butter, sealed with coconut oil. I haven't mixed a batch of cocshealoe YET this year...i'm a bit lazy & i'm having good results with plain 'ol shea


----------



## taz007 (Feb 24, 2009)

Platinum said:


> Great job, Taz! Which relaxer did you use?



Platinum, I used Phytorelaxer Index II.  Every other relaxer that I have ever used took my hair OUT.  Phyto for life!

TopNotch, using a protein reconstructor after rinsing out a relaxer is the BEST tip that I received so far on LHCF.


----------



## beans4reezy (Feb 24, 2009)

Update...I'm still in braids


----------



## The Princess (Feb 24, 2009)

taz007 said:


> Update.
> 
> I relaxed my hair at 8 weeks post (for some reason my hair was especially unruly this relaxer cycle).
> 
> ...


 
Dang your hair looks healthy and thick..Just LUSH


----------



## Mrs.Fitness (Feb 26, 2009)

Hey ladies,
I am dropping out of this challenge. I have decided not to straighten for the rest of the year. I will not be able to do the length check. I want to try low manipulation and bunning. I wish you all the best of luck...


----------



## lacreolegurl (Feb 26, 2009)

topnotch1010, the princess and taz007 - ladies....your hair is gorgeous!!!!!
i have all of these layers in my hair and i just want them gone...


----------



## loulou82 (Feb 26, 2009)

Neemo said:


> Hey ladies,
> I am dropping out of this challenge. I have decided not to straighten for the rest of the year. I will not be able to do the length check. I want to try low manipulation and bunning. I wish you all the best of luck...



I'm not straightening my hair either but I pull my hair from the same spot to gauge my length progression. Couldn't you do that too?


----------



## aa9746 (Feb 26, 2009)

Hair in twists under my wig.


----------



## aa9746 (Feb 26, 2009)

Mini update in fotki. :Flahsssss


----------



## LivingDoll (Feb 26, 2009)

Hi ladies! I'm on track to meet the goal! Sorry I haven't been checking in...I've been washing once a week and Dcing. The last two weeks I blow dried and flat ironed but I'm back to rolling this week.


----------



## scarcity21 (Feb 26, 2009)

SouthernStunner said:


> *I am sorry but the challenge is closed.erplexed*


 


huhhhhhh?????? can she join unofficially @ least?


----------



## SouthernStunner (Feb 27, 2009)

Hey I told you I am fair.  I dont remember who she is but if she would PM me I will add her.


----------



## SouthernStunner (Feb 27, 2009)

I finally took out my kinky twist tonight!!!!   I am so happy, I wanted to test out some new products.  I am pre pooing with Vitka Frosting and in the moring I will clarify and DC.  Next week I am going to Henna.  I will post pic to my fotik soon but me and the DH are taking a trip to Thialand for 3 weeks.  Of course I will have my laptop, cant be without my girls.  Oh and yes I have some good growth.  I havent relaxed since Sept and I am feeling the waves but I think I am still going to relaxed the end of the year, natural hair demands the time I dont have right now.


Hope all are doing well.  *The next prize give away will be in March!*


----------



## beans4reezy (Feb 27, 2009)

I am still in braids BUT will be taking them out by the end of March in order to get my hair done in an up-do for my sister's wedding.  I haven't done a length check since October, so I cannot wait to do one in March!! I'm in the LHCF boot camp, so I am going to use my pass to flat iron ...I will be sure to take pics...See you until then ladies as my first piece of business will be to post an update pic!!!


----------



## loulou82 (Feb 27, 2009)

I took my kinkies out too. Just a few days shy of 9 weeks. But I'm happy to see my hair again. I have a lot of products to try out and I want to do a homemade steam treatment and a twist out. I'll wait until March 31 to do an official length check.


----------



## The Princess (Feb 27, 2009)

Are any of you all using the global goddess oil?


----------



## SouthernStunner (Feb 27, 2009)

I ordered 12 bottles.  It had to be sent to my mom cause they dont ship overseas.  She said she sent it last sat (which was sunday for me) so I may get it today or monday but I cant wait to try it.


----------



## jamaicalovely (Feb 27, 2009)

Oh, I almost forgot about you guys. Here are my feb updates.   I posted in the MT Challenge thread.


----------



## SouthernStunner (Feb 27, 2009)

How you gonna forget about family??????  But just like family we forgive and forget really fast.  WELCOM BACK!


----------



## morehairplease (Feb 27, 2009)

jamaicalovely said:


> Oh, I almost forgot about you guys. Here are my feb updates.   I posted in the MT Challenge thread.




Your hair looks GREAT sweetie! Do you have any color in it?


----------



## taz007 (Feb 27, 2009)

jamaicalovely said:


> Oh, I almost forgot about you guys. Here are my feb updates.   I posted in the MT Challenge thread.




Jamaicalovely,

Your hair is FIYA!  Look at that bling !!!


----------



## jamaicalovely (Feb 27, 2009)

You girls are too funny.   No, I don't have any color.   Girl, you ain't see my gray hair?  lol  Taz, I don't know where the shine is coming from, I think from doing steam treatments.   I'm addicted now.


----------



## SCarolinaGirl (Feb 27, 2009)

jamaicalovely said:


> Oh, I almost forgot about you guys. Here are my feb updates. I posted in the MT Challenge thread.


 
Your hair looks great... get it girl, lol!


----------



## Platinum (Feb 27, 2009)

Great progress, JL!


----------



## ajiamarie (Feb 27, 2009)

I relaxed my hair last week and had a "trim" that wound up cutting an inch of growth.  The good news is that my ends are even now.  The bad news is i won't have much progress for the March update.  Good luck to everyone else!


----------



## SelfStyled (Feb 27, 2009)

jamaicalovely said:


> Oh, I almost forgot about you guys. Here are my feb updates. I posted in the MT Challenge thread.


 
Great job JL!  

I will be relaxing in the next week or so- I will be posting updates- hopefully progress pictures then.


----------



## flowinlocks (Feb 27, 2009)

jamaicalovely said:


> Oh, I almost forgot about you guys. Here are my feb updates. I posted in the MT Challenge thread.


 


Nice progress!!


----------



## naijanikki (Feb 28, 2009)

JL, FABULOUS!!!  
I'm still washing and dc'ing 2x a week.  I'm shedding alot less with the garlic shampoo I use.  I'm still a little frustrated with my trim/cut, but I'mma make it work!
keep it up ladies!!!!


----------



## Junebug D (Feb 28, 2009)

I'm experiencing some breakage.   I hope it's not too bad, but I'm worried nonetheless.  I've got some yogurt and mayo and Naked Naturals Fortifying Citrus condish on my head right now, and will use Aphogee 2-minute after shampooing today.


----------



## SCarolinaGirl (Feb 28, 2009)

Today is wash day so I just washed with hair my aphogee for damaged hair shampoo. I then used the 2 min reconstructor and I am now sitting under the dryer with silk elements megasilk conditioner mixed with EVCO. I plan to rollerset when I'm done.


----------



## CurlyCoilycourt (Feb 28, 2009)

I really have not been keeping up in this challenge oops!!! but im coming along well deep conditioning is my best friend since im transitioning also...and also i've got this protective style thing down packed!!!!


----------



## topnotch1010 (Feb 28, 2009)

Oooooh La La!!! Your hair is soooo pretty! The shine is from steam treatments, huh?!? I need to check that out! Awesome progress! Keep up the good work!



jamaicalovely said:


> You girls are too funny. No, I don't have any color. Girl, you ain't see my gray hair? lol Taz, I don't know where the shine is coming from, I think from doing steam treatments. I'm addicted now.


----------



## topnotch1010 (Feb 28, 2009)

SouthernStunner said:


> How you gonna forget about family?????? But just like family we forgive and forget really fast. WELCOM BACK!


 
I know, right!


----------



## PittiPat (Feb 28, 2009)

Just checking in .... 

Tomorrow, I'll be one year into my transition.  I won't decide until June if I'm going to BC or texlax, but I don't want to keep dealing with these two different textures for much longer.  Today, I'm doing a semi-Sylver2 braidout.  Right now I'm deep conditioning with AO Honeysuckle Rose Conditioner.  Next step is the dryer (dun-dun dun dun!!!) I'm nervous. .. I haven't gone under a dryer in years.


----------



## The Princess (Feb 28, 2009)

I got my hair flatiron today. I notice some breakage even before I got it flatiron, so in a couple of days, I will probally do the 2 min Kertain by Aphghee. Other than that...still in the race to APL. 

Im thinking due to me being in the field..I wasn't really on top of it as I should...erplexed

Below is a pic of my hair, from me leaving the hairdresser, it was raining outside too. The back is a little frizzy from the rain...Its wrapped now, and I applied a little ORS olive oil moisturizer(jar) so tomorrow or whenever I unwrap it, it should have that sleek look.


----------



## SouthernStunner (Feb 28, 2009)

I DC over night and I am too lazy to get up right now to wash it out.  I know I got to get up and go to the store for my DH but I can slap on my wig for that.  I just dont feel like doing my hair right now. UGH!  Like Nike says "Just do it" so off to rinse my hair out.  I am doing a phony pony hope it looks ok never had one before.  

Keep up the good work ladies


----------



## flowinlocks (Mar 1, 2009)

Checking in, I relaxed after a 12wk. stretch. Still doing Ayurveda.


----------



## asummertyme (Mar 1, 2009)

I am DCing right now(since last night) with sitrinillah..I guess i will wash it out sometime today when i get a chance...


----------



## loulou82 (Mar 1, 2009)

Awesome progress JL!! And I like the new siggy.


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 1, 2009)

Decided to add ayurveda to my routine.  I'm already using some of the oils bc of Hairveda.  I am adding powders now. Joined the 4 month ayurveda challenge.  I'm still debating if I will use heat for the March check in.  Most likely not.


----------



## Amelia456 (Mar 1, 2009)

Checking in: Lastnight I cowashed with baking sode and a litte acv added to the conditioner.   And, I dced with Nubian Heritage Raw Shea Butter Conditioner (i purchased it recently and wanted to give it a try.  Actually it wasn't bad.  My hair was soft and easy to detangle) mixed with honey, some oils, and aloe vera juice.  After my leave in spray and an overabundance of shea butter, I put my hair in two plaits.  I'll be rocking headwraps this week.


----------



## smwrigh3 (Mar 1, 2009)

Hey ladies.. I am relaxing tonight @ 10 weeks... I would normally go to 12 but I have to do a corrective (I texlaxed last time @ 14 weeks) Altho I like the texlax look I am afraid of breakage.. its been ok so far but its starting to increase. I am nervous about over processing my hair.. but I have my fingers crossed! I will take pictures but I wont post until the March 31st up date


----------



## discodumpling (Mar 2, 2009)

Checking in. I dusted this weekend for the 1st time this year. I'm excited to see what gains i've made since the beginning of the challenge!


----------



## morehairplease (Mar 2, 2009)

smwrigh3 said:


> Hey ladies.. I am relaxing tonight @ 10 weeks... I would normally go to 12 but I have to do a corrective (I texlaxed last time @ 14 weeks) Altho I like the texlax look I am afraid of breakage.. its been ok so far but its starting to increase. I am nervous about over processing my hair.. but I have my fingers crossed! I will take pictures but I wont post until the March 31st up date





Hi there,

Do you mind me asking when you do your corrective relaxer do you only apply the relaxer to the newgrowth or the length of the hair? I had a texturizer done in October and a corrective(or at least what I thought was a corrective done by a 'professional' and the results were horrible). If I relax again, I will need to do another corrective b/c the curls that were left in are causing knots in my strands. I plan on getting braids later this month but may relax first and get braids later this summer to correct the current problem I am having with the knots. My hair is short, about 3-4 inches, and I wondered if the relaxer needed to be applied only on the newgrowth or the entire strand.
tia,
morehairplease


----------



## blair (Mar 2, 2009)

Hi Ladies,
Just checking in.  I just realized that this is my first time since joining the challenge.  Will definitely try to do better.  I'm still keeping up with my regimen and have increased my protein treatments to every other week and have had really good results.  I went to the salon on Saturday for a relaxer and trim and I was so happy to see that she only had to dust my ends!!!  I'm excited to see my progress at the end of March.


----------



## DMJ's Mom (Mar 2, 2009)

Blair I'm as bad as you lol. I don't think I've checked in since the official start of the challenge. I haven't straightened since we started. I plan to straighten and trim mid month For my B-Day and will post an updated pic then. My reggie is the same Wash and condition weekly moisturize nightly. As soon as it warms back up I'm going back to cowashing daily


----------



## Fhrizzball (Mar 2, 2009)

I haven't checked in awhile either >.<

Right now my hair is in Kinky Twists that I plan to keep in until mid-May. I'm sorely tempted to do a C&G for the rest of the year but I get mine professionally done so if I do hopefully my wallet can handle it. Last time i washed them they didn't dry up quick enough so now I'm using a dry shampoo and then using braid sprays to moisturize. I've been dry bagging them lately to hopefully up the moisture.


----------



## RosesBlack (Mar 2, 2009)

Just a little check in. I noticed that my shrinkage is starting to really kick in which means GROWTH. I am just about 6 weeks or so into my stretch. I'm aiming for a relaxer date in May. I will probably not do any serious length checks until then.

But things are going well, I've cut way down on breakage (hardly have any compared to this time last year), my shedding is way down. I'm doing good on bootcamp too, no heat, bunning and lots of moisture, regular gentle protein and big protein (henna) once in awhile.


----------



## msdevo (Mar 2, 2009)

Looking good ladies!!!!!

*Check-in*

8 weeks post and I have no idea what to do with my hair. I am tired of protective styling and I do not want to braid it or wear a weave.  At this point I am out of options.

On a better note, I am loving my new growth, I get sea sick every time I look at it, lol


----------



## loulou82 (Mar 2, 2009)

I straightened my hair for the first time since my BC. I've never flat ironed my own hair before so I'm happy with the results. I'm going to get my FHI in May and re-try. I also butchered my hair when I trimmed myself. I took off more than needed and it's lop-sided but I'm ok with it since I don't wear my hair straight often.

One inch trim






Up close


----------



## Evolving78 (Mar 3, 2009)

just checking in.  i am just working on keeping my hair in twists and moisturizing it.


----------



## SelfStyled (Mar 3, 2009)

Lou-lou your hair came out great! Sorry about the lopsided trim.


----------



## Mo96 (Mar 3, 2009)

Checking in...I'm a little over 7 weeks post and so far I'm loving it! I used Nexxus Emergencee on Saturday and I must say that I'm pleased! I've been pincurling my hair at night and loving the results.


----------



## PrissyMiss (Mar 4, 2009)

Just checking in...man shrinkage is a mother. I have no idea why my hair is growing so fast but I don't think Im going to make it until 3 months. Oh yeah and I trimmed like 1/4" of my hair off yesterday.


----------



## naijanikki (Mar 4, 2009)

Lou-lou, your hair is looking great!!
Not much is different in these parts for me.  I've been better about taking my vitamins and drinking water.  I think I'll dc tomorrow and my next relaxer will probly be early next week.  I sure thought I was late with posting an update pic!  Good think it's not until the end of the month!


----------



## SouthernStunner (Mar 4, 2009)

Lou lou I cant wait to get home and look at your pics.  I cant see them at work and I am mad about it.  

On another note.  I am going to henna in the morning for the first time and try to roller set my 25 week post hair then on Sat I am going to let a lady dust my hair and blow out my roots.  This is the first time this lady has touched my hair but several people I know have gone to her a rave about her.  They say she does not like to cut hair because she likes long hair so when she trims you barley can tell so I am thinking its more like a dust (which is what I want).  Wish me luck!

*OK SO THE NEXT PRIZE GIVE AWAY WILL BE 31 MARCH SO PLEASE BE ON THE LOOK OUT FOR IT!!!!*


----------



## flowinlocks (Mar 4, 2009)

Nice progress Lou Lou


----------



## smwrigh3 (Mar 4, 2009)

morehairplease said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Do you mind me asking when you do your corrective relaxer do you only apply the relaxer to the newgrowth or the length of the hair? I had a texturizer done in October and a corrective(or at least what I thought was a corrective done by a 'professional' and the results were horrible). If I relax again, I will need to do another corrective b/c the curls that were left in are causing knots in my strands. I plan on getting braids later this month but may relax first and get braids later this summer to correct the current problem I am having with the knots. My hair is short, about 3-4 inches, and I wondered if the relaxer needed to be applied only on the newgrowth or the entire strand.
> tia,
> morehairplease




Hey sorry I just getting back... ok so wait I did I went thru and applied the relaxer to my new growth only and then after I did my entire head I went down and smoothed the relaxer down to the texlax portions of my hair. but the relaxer only stayed on the texlax hair for about 10 mins and then I rinsed.

I will say this tho... my hair is _*STILL*_ not boned str8! I suggest that u can tell when your hair is straight enough...


----------



## njerannce (Mar 5, 2009)

just checking in.  Im 6 weeks post texlax and im noticing some decent growth.  now if i can just combat this breakage thing ive got going on then i think il be ok.  think il up the dcing! everyone seems to be doing so well......well done ladies!!


----------



## Carrie A (Mar 5, 2009)

My puff is really getting big.  I'm trying to find the right combination of moisture and protein.  I will be adding an egg treatment because I've been getting some breakage.  It could be shedding too I'm not completely sure.


----------



## flowinlocks (Mar 6, 2009)

Dcing right now with Joico K PAK, Suave, mixed with Shikakai, Bhrami, Alma, Horsetail & Nettle. I will finish up with a Fenugreek, Bhringraj tea rinse. 
__________________


----------



## msdevo (Mar 6, 2009)

Well earlier I did my weekly dc after I took my cornrows out. For the past month or so I have been alternating between Sitrinillah and Pantene Relaxed & Naturals breakage defense. I use the sitrinillah on dry hair and the pantene after I shampoo, my hair loves it.

After my dc, I tried the Roux porosity control. All the talk on the board made me remember that I had a sample in my stash from Sally's. After I dried my hair I noticed that it was silkier and fuller. Not to sure if that what its suppose to do but I am very happy with the results.


----------



## The Princess (Mar 7, 2009)

Just checking in...I DC on Monday with ORS replenish Pak, and Thursday I washed with Hairveda Alma Shampoo and followed up with Palmers Coconut conditioner.. Im 6 weeks post. Im going to start upping my OCT next week.


----------



## The Princess (Mar 7, 2009)

Naijanikki I really like your hair feathered like that in your siggy pic.


----------



## SCarolinaGirl (Mar 7, 2009)

Checking in... today is wash day so I will poo wash with aphogee for damaged hair. Then use my 2 min reconstructor followed by a DC with lustrasilk shea butter cholesterol. Then use my apoghee leave in and rollerset.


----------



## sky035 (Mar 7, 2009)

Checking in with my starting pic in my siggy. Thanks for adding me to this challenge. Sorry for not checking in sooner, but I have been super busy lately. I am experiencing post-patum shedding and have been loosing alot of hair as a result, mostly by my temples. I tried Aggie's garlic/evoo treatment on Friday and I see results already. I am approx. 6 weeks post touch up.


----------



## Kurly K (Mar 7, 2009)

i feel like such a slacker after reading up on everyone's routines because i keep mine so simple i may have to get on it to keep up with you ladies!


----------



## jaded_faerie (Mar 7, 2009)

I took the sew-in out thAT i had for 2weeks. and im glad i did! my hair was knotting up with the thread  i had some breakage.  I want to step away from the wigs for a while but i dont know when i will get my hair braided.  Maybe after spring break this week.


----------



## ajacks (Mar 7, 2009)

Kurly K said:


> i feel like such a slacker after reading up on everyone's routines because i keep mine so simple i may have to get on it to keep up with you ladies!


 
Girl your hair is gorgeous!!! You don't need to change a thing.  Whatever you are doing is obviously working just fine.


----------



## danigurl18 (Mar 7, 2009)

Just checking in.. I washed with OCT poo and did a DC with Garnier strength and repair.... then detangeled, applied MT/OCT mix to scalp, moisturized with aloe gel, coconut oil and Miracle Oil Moisturizer


----------



## SouthernStunner (Mar 7, 2009)

Ok ladies if anyone is a Henna Expert pls tell me what I can use as a terp other than ACV cause I had to DC 2x (once over night) to get my moisture back.  Remember I live overseas so it has to be something readily available.

I heard about using Orange Juice or green tea what do you guys think and how much should I use?


----------



## apemay1969 (Mar 8, 2009)

I haven't straightened since December I think.  My daughter broke my Maxiglide. 
When I pull my natural hair, it just don't seem like nothing has changed.

I'll holla towards the end of March with pics. I will straighten once I get a knockoff at Sally's.


----------



## flowinlocks (Mar 8, 2009)

SouthernStunner said:


> Ok ladies if anyone is a Henna Expert pls tell me what I can use as a terp other than ACV cause I had to DC 2x (once over night) to get my moisture back. Remember I live overseas so it has to be something readily available.
> 
> I heard about using Orange Juice or green tea what do you guys think and how much should I use?


 


Actually using a terp is not required for dye release.


----------



## SouthernStunner (Mar 8, 2009)

flowinlocks said:


> Actually using a terp is not required for dye release.


 

Its not???????  OMG then why do so many use one?  Especially since it makes the hair so dry?


----------



## flowinlocks (Mar 8, 2009)

SouthernStunner said:


> Its not??????? OMG then why do so many use one? Especially since it makes the hair so dry?


 


I can't say for sure, lol,for some it could be not wanting to read that whole do ya'll Henna thread in it's entirety, but it is paramount to avoid setbacks Through trial & error the ladies in that thread tweaked and perfected the Henna process to their own needs. I was soooo glad I read  EVERTHING before I started, this was one of the turning points in my learning process, I hope she doesn't mind me posting this http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=4489963#post4489963
I had been following how much dryness the Henna users were having by mixing in lemon juice, acv, aritha etc. I knew immediately that this wouldn't be for me, so I decided to wait it out. And I'm glad I did My first Henna experience, as well as Ayurveda was successful from the start, based on watching the results of others. I don't knock *ANYONE'S* way of mixing, but this seems to be the best way for me.


----------



## SouthernStunner (Mar 8, 2009)

Thank you so much for posting this.  Gurl I read up to about the 101 post and got tired, I guess my laziness was my downfall.  My hair has just come back from this and I did my best to ake up with her.  I will D/C once more on Wed and do another henna treatment I want it a little darker and D/C right after.  I will D/C a couple more times before the 21 and then I am getting my braids again.  I am in the Crown and Glory Challenge andd the stay natural in 09 challenge.  I havent had a relaxer since 7 Sept 08.  I havent straightened since Dec but I did this weekend to dust and the lady that did it was awesome.  She did like 1/8 of an inch and she even paused after the first snip to show me how much.  I felt bad for using heat so I went home and CW followed by a DC(oernight).

Well ladies the next give away is coming up so stay tuned!


----------



## SCarolinaGirl (Mar 8, 2009)

I deep conditioned last night with silk elements megasilk and rollerset on perm rods. My hair turned out so pretty!


----------



## morehairplease (Mar 8, 2009)

looks awesome sweetie!


----------



## The Princess (Mar 8, 2009)

futurescbride said:


> I deep conditioned last night with silk elements megasilk and rollerset on perm rods. My hair turned out so pretty!


 
Very pretty


----------



## Ivy Santolina (Mar 8, 2009)

^^ Yep, your hair looks so soft and silky.  There's a huge difference (improvement) compared to your Jan pic.


----------



## Ivy Santolina (Mar 8, 2009)

Update:  I currently have a Hendigo mix in my hair and I'm watching Pretty Woman while sitting under my soft-bonnet dryer.  I had to turn the volume up to 65 just to hear the movie.  How my SO is dealing with all of this noise - I have no idea.

Since my fresh garlic mishap I'm on my way to APL. No more mega-breakage issues since I re-implemented ACV rinses as my final step on co-wash days.


----------



## msdevo (Mar 8, 2009)

Now this is a rollerset!!! Your hair looks great


futurescbride said:


> I deep conditioned last night with silk elements megasilk and rollerset on perm rods. My hair turned out so pretty!


----------



## Mo96 (Mar 8, 2009)

Futurescbride - Your hair turned out great! I love the curls!

I air dried my hair on last night...My hair feels like a brillo pad even after I used PC...


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 8, 2009)

^^I do my leave in, moisturizer, and seal on wet hair then I air dry in a scarf in a bun.  I've been tweaking this routine for a few months and this is what has worked the best.


----------



## flowinlocks (Mar 8, 2009)

futurescbride said:


> I deep conditioned last night with silk elements megasilk and rollerset on perm rods. My hair turned out so pretty!


 


Yes it turned out very pretty.


----------



## Blkrose (Mar 8, 2009)

Wanted to come out of hiding  and do my part as a participant of this challenge......sorry if the pics are too big or small  anyways I'm also part of C& G challenge so I've been in braids since Nov 08 and have been inconsistently following the Method this past week I took out my braids, cornrowed my hair co-washing it every other day ( wore my Dallas Girl Wig (Love It!) ) and deep co with Hairveda Strinallah (sp?), AO and VO5 the day before my co-wash I would oil my hair/scalp with Amla Oil. I hadnt realized or maybe it was just out of plain laziness but my stretch was about 13 wks, first real stretch, shouldnt have waited that long because I got quite a few knots but I was able to save my hair by detangling the knots with a needle  (learned off youtube ****Rustic Beauty***) Anyway it was time for the relaxer ...no way I would have the patience for natural hair .....my hair didnt come out super straight so it didnt have that swang no matter what I did but better underprocessed then overprocessed right anyway I have an event to go to before the end of the month so I will probably do a sew in before I put my hair back into braids...I know I'm kind of early with the offical March update but better late then never. or is it early then never  whatever...as you can see in my piki strip I got a little growth, a little thickness overall I'm happy with the results attached are pics of new growth, a nov 08 pic and march 09 update


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 8, 2009)

^^You got some good growth. You can really tell in those ponytail pics.


----------



## flowinlocks (Mar 8, 2009)

Dcing right now with Cholesterol, Suave, Ayurveda powders and a little oil


----------



## flowinlocks (Mar 8, 2009)

Congrats on your progress Blkrose


----------



## BGT (Mar 9, 2009)

Update in my siggy.  As the sig says, I am adding biotin and gelatin to the regimen.


----------



## msdevo (Mar 9, 2009)

Excellent progress ladies!!  Keep on growing


----------



## MA2010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Check In:

Hey ladies. I'm somewhere between 10-14 wks post. I've been cowashing and DCing overnight on dry hair. This has saved my hair. 

I have about 1.5-2 inches of new growth. I have not used heat since mid Dec 2008 and my hair seems to appreciate it. Experimenting more with protein this time around. 

I do however need to take hair update pictures. I will be sure to post. 

I see lovely heads of growing hair already in this challenge. Great works ladies!


----------



## SnnyDays (Mar 9, 2009)

Hi Ladies,

I am finally checking in!! I have been co washing and pooing every week. I just did a protein treatment on friday. I am 8 weeks post and I plan on relaxing this weekend. My hair is just to thick and I think it is starting to break. I can't wait to see everyone'e progress pics!


----------



## SouthernStunner (Mar 9, 2009)

Gurl where have you been???????

Ok on another note I have tested some conditioners and so far I love WEN Fig and Herbal Essesnce Hello Hydration. Giovani leave in was ok.  NTM silk touch leave in was ok.

Stirnillah disappointed me.



Will someone please suggest a good DC that is natural/organic, thick and full of moisture.  I am 26 weeks post.


----------



## SnnyDays (Mar 9, 2009)

SouthernStunner said:


> Gurl where have you been???????
> 
> Ok on another note I have tested some conditioners and so far I love WEN Fig and Herbal Essesnce Hello Hydration. Giovani leave in was ok. NTM silk touch leave in was ok.
> 
> ...


 

I know I know!! I am still trying to get my hair routine down packed. The left side of my temple is so bad from tight braids. I am trying to figure out how make my sides grow back in. Any suggestions?


----------



## Jaxhair (Mar 9, 2009)

SouthernStunner said:


> Gurl where have you been???????
> 
> Ok on another note I have tested some conditioners and so far I love WEN Fig and Herbal Essesnce Hello Hydration. Giovani leave in was ok.  NTM silk touch leave in was ok.
> 
> ...



Aubrey Organics Honeysuckle Rose! Wonderful stuff!!! 

I'm still DC 2-3x/wk for maximum strength and moisture - I'm incorporating ayurveda to my very random routine. 

I'm also twisting/braiding for growth and this also helps keep my ends from knotting as I do all washing and DCs in twists and/or braids - my hair isn't allowed to be wet and loose at the same time. 

I've learnt how to finger detangle and finger comb my hair and I hope this will help eliminate split ends in the long run and thus retain more length.

I continue to use my growth aids - sulphur oil mix + MT + MN. I notice little fuzzy hairs breaking through my scalp, so something's working..... I hope. 

You're all doing fabulously ladies, lets keep going! APL Dec '09 here we come!!!


----------



## jaded_faerie (Mar 9, 2009)

I haven't flat ironed or measured my hair in forever, so I usually just stretch or judge by the weight of my hair for progress.
I was so boosted this morning when I stretched my hair in the front and it reached the bridge of my nose...2 months ago it barely touching my eyebrows! And my front grows so sloooooooow.
I'm still not sure if APL is really doable by December 09...but I sure will be close!


----------



## Fhrizzball (Mar 9, 2009)

I've been pping my baggying of my braids now so the moisture is starting to get better. I'm counting down the weeks I can take them off because this nice weather is starting to mock me. I'm going to the beach this week though so I guess I'll try my hand at DC'ing.

Once they come out in May though I'm going to attempt twistng again but this time with lock&twist gel since shea butter or aloe gel didn't work for me. By fall I'm going to do rollersetting I'm still on the fense about what type of roller to use though...


----------



## DaPPeR (Mar 9, 2009)

I am currently 10 weeks post. I am still doing sew-in's for my protective style. I hope to have at least 1.5" worth of new growth by the March 31st update!


----------



## caramelcutieinva (Mar 9, 2009)

I don't think I checked in yet. I am doing two strand twists and sleeping in satin rollers. It has gotten me through and looks nicer than my wash n go. 

I haven't  flat ironed in almost two months.

Will post pics when the diggie cam gets charged


----------



## Platinum (Mar 9, 2009)

futurescbride said:


> I deep conditioned last night with silk elements megasilk and rollerset on perm rods. My hair turned out so pretty!


 

Very pretty!  Great job!


----------



## Platinum (Mar 9, 2009)

Checking in...

I'm still in braids. Still using Surge 14 and WOC daily but I need to step up on the co washing. I need to go back to co washing atleast 3-4 week.


----------



## Junebug D (Mar 9, 2009)

I dusted last night-- I believe it was 1/2 inch, maybe a little less.

Hairball:


----------



## lollyoo (Mar 9, 2009)

I am not sure if I am making the progress I like, mainly becuase of shrinkage its hard to tell how much growth I have. However, when I wash hair is hanging a little bit longer than usual.

I just dusted my ends today, and wash and deep condition so should be putting my hair in twist today. Plan to go into kinky twist in the next 2 wks or so till june 2009.

I probably won't posting any progress till september then, when the weather is cooler, so that I can flat iron

Just doing the usual, weekly cleansing and deep condition, moisturising daily.


----------



## smwrigh3 (Mar 10, 2009)

I started megatex today! I just co-washed with Suave humectant for the very first time ( 2 thumbs up) after detangling all this texlax and relaxed hair with tons and tons of olive oil! I am now applying megatax(mixed with EVOO) to my damp scalp... APL.. PLZ COME SOOON!


----------



## Amerie123 (Mar 10, 2009)

I could very well be wrong, and wanting more of something, however, it feels like my growth is slowing down, or maybe it's just because I'm way passed due for a relaxer, and the shrinkage is playing a role. But whatever it is, my hair seems like it's been at this same length for the past month.  just wanted to get that off my chest.


----------



## aa9746 (Mar 10, 2009)

I want progress too by the end of the month. I haven't used any heat and I protect my hair under a wig. So I'm hoping being gentle with my hair makes a difference. :scratchch


----------



## msdevo (Mar 10, 2009)

The other day I loved my hair. Today I HATE IT.  I think its a bit of PMS though. When I went to do my evening moisturized I looked at my hair and started to cryI think my hair is in great condition but its not where I think it should be. 

I get so tired of seeing progress pictures of people that use heat everyday and have gained a good amount of growth over the past yearserplexed. I then look at mine and say what the he!! am I doing wrong. 
I dunno.....


----------



## smwrigh3 (Mar 10, 2009)

msdevo said:


> The other day I loved my hair. Today I HATE IT.  I think its a bit of PMS though. When I went to do my evening moisturized I looked at my hair and started to cryI think my hair is in great condition but its not where I think it should be.
> 
> I get so tired of seeing progress pictures of people that use heat everyday and have gained a good amount of growth over the past yearserplexed. I then look at mine and say what the he!! am I doing wrong.
> I dunno.....




Aaaawwwww. don't be discouraged.. I really think that part of the journey is meant for you to learn your hair! I have tried to self relax twice but everytime it comes out wrong.. but I am going to keep @ it! U should to! I think when the struggle is over u will appreicate your sawning hair! ((hugs))


----------



## imaqt (Mar 10, 2009)

Just wanted to show some of my progress.. I still think its taking too long


taken november at the start of my hair journey








taken today


----------



## imaqt (Mar 10, 2009)

sorry for the double post


----------



## imaqt (Mar 10, 2009)

sorry for the double post


----------



## msdevo (Mar 10, 2009)

Thank you.   I don't know it just seems like sometime its just a lose/lose battle. 


smwrigh3 said:


> Aaaawwwww. don't be discouraged.. I really think that part of the journey is meant
> for you to learn your hair! I have tried to self relax twice but everytime it comes out wrong.. but I am going to
> keep @ it! U should to! I think when the struggle is over u will appreicate your sawning hair! ((hugs))


----------



## latingirly020488 (Mar 10, 2009)

so far my hair looking like i will be apl by December 2009! so hurray. I had my last relaxer done March 4,09 and my stylist didnt need to dust me ends because they were looking good. I have been oiling my scalp with coconut oil and carrot oil and moisturizing my ends 2 times a day.


----------



## collegeDoll (Mar 10, 2009)

just checkin in. i think incorporatin more protein (i use Mane 'N Tail conditioner) into my reggie is helpin my progress by makin my hair so much stronger


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 10, 2009)

amazing said:


> I could very well be wrong, and wanting more of something, however, it feels like my growth is slowing down, or maybe it's just because I'm way passed due for a relaxer, and the shrinkage is playing a role. But whatever it is, my hair seems like it's been at this same length for the past month.  just wanted to get that off my chest.


Are you relaxed or natural? I'm relaxed and my shrinkage is ridiculi (that means beyond ridiculous)! If you airdry and only comb when wet like I do then we are in the same boat. My hair looks chin length right now. I know its not that's what it looks like. All that to say--it's probably shrinkage playing mind tricks on you.



msdevo said:


> The other day I loved my hair. Today I HATE IT. I think its a bit of PMS though. When I went to do my evening moisturized I looked at my hair and started to cryI think my hair is in great condition but its not where I think it should be.
> 
> I get so tired of seeing progress pictures of people that use heat everyday and have gained a good amount of growth over the past yearserplexed. I then look at mine and say what the he!! am I doing wrong.
> I dunno.....


 
I just posted in the Relaxer's Stretch Support thread that I hated my hair yesterday. My ng is tryna start a fight that she ain't gone win. So I know how you feel. Also you know betta...do not compare your progress to others. Just keep doing what you know is right and things will work out. Maybe you need to switch it up a bit.


----------



## msdevo (Mar 11, 2009)

I know I know but its just so disappointing sometime.  Funny thing, my ng is good, its everything else that I don't like.  But like I said, its probably just my hormones this week. Hopefully next week it'll be a bit better.


Shay72 said:


> I just posted in the Relaxer's Stretch Support thread that I hated my hair yesterday. My ng is tryna start a fight that she ain't gone win. So I know how you feel. Also you know betta...do not compare your progress to others. Just keep doing what you know is right and things will work out. Maybe you need to switch it up a bit.


----------



## msdevo (Mar 11, 2009)

I know exactly how you feel. My haircut was shorter than yours. I didnt think the back would every grow out. I was shaved, damn near peach fuzz, lol

You have made progress and thats what counts.

Haha listen to me encouraging and Im vexing bout my hair


imaqt said:


> Just wanted to show some of my progress.. I still think its taking too long
> 
> 
> taken november at the start of my hair journey
> ...


----------



## SouthernStunner (Mar 11, 2009)

msdevo said:


> I know I know but its just so disappointing sometime. Funny thing, my ng is good, its everything else that I don't like. But like I said, its probably just my hormones this week. Hopefully next week it'll be a bit better.


 

Ummmm I cant have one of my favorite APL Cheerleaders down in the dumps.  Gurl chin up you are wayyyyyyyy ahead of the game.  Just think about where you started and where you are now.  You have gained healthhy strands, longer strands, knowledge, and sister girlfriends.
So now what I need you to do is to go in the mirror and embrace your hair love your hair and most of all moisturize YOUR hair.

Hugs
SouthernStunner


----------



## SelfStyled (Mar 11, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Are you relaxed or natural? I'm relaxed and my shrinkage is ridiculi (that means beyond ridiculous)! If you airdry and only comb when wet like I do then we are in the same boat. My hair looks chin length right now. I know its not that's what it looks like. All that to say--it's probably shrinkage playing mind tricks on you.
> 
> 
> 
> I just posted in the Relaxer's Stretch Support thread that I hated my hair yesterday. My ng is tryna start a fight that she ain't gone win. So I know how you feel. Also you know betta...do not compare your progress to others. Just keep doing what you know is right and things will work out. Maybe you need to switch it up a bit.


 
This is soooo true! And can be quite depressing when you are stretching your relaxer and it seems like your hair gets shorter every day....I have learned to embrace it though.  You have shrinkage because of new growth.

Sorry you have been in the dumps Ms Devo (((((Hugs)))).


----------



## msdevo (Mar 11, 2009)

Thanks sista girl   My hair has been shedding a lil and I don't know what its from. I started my garlic supps again the other day so hopefully that'll help. Later on today I'm gonna get some alter ego hot oil with garlic. Imma use that once a week with the garlic shampoo. Im hoping that I won't get garlic overload lol



SouthernStunner said:


> Ummmm I cant have one of my favorite APL Cheerleaders down in the dumps.  Gurl chin up you are wayyyyyyyy ahead of the game.  Just think about where you started and where you are now.  You have gained healthhy strands, longer strands, knowledge, and sister girlfriends.
> So now what I need you to do is to go in the mirror and embrace your hair love your hair and most of all moisturize YOUR hair.
> 
> Hugs
> SouthernStunner


----------



## msdevo (Mar 11, 2009)

Thanks hun. It'll pass. After I relax I know Im gonna feel better though.


SelfStyled said:


> This is soooo true! And can be quite depressing when you are stretching your relaxer and it seems like your hair gets shorter every day....I have learned to embrace it though.  You have shrinkage because of new growth.
> 
> *Sorry you have been in the dumps Ms Devo (((((Hugs)))).*


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 11, 2009)

SelfStyled said:


> This is soooo true! And can be quite depressing when you are stretching your relaxer and it seems like your hair gets shorter every day....I have learned to embrace it though. You have shrinkage because of new growth.
> 
> Sorry you have been in the dumps Ms Devo (((((Hugs)))).


 
Good way of thinking about the new growth.  It is pulling our hair up.


----------



## lacreolegurl (Mar 11, 2009)

hi ladies - just checking in....last thursday, i got a dry trim of about an inch and she did really well (listened to what i wanted). last night i washed, dc'd and baggied overnite.  i think next week it's the braids.  i'm getting anxious and whenever that happens, i make some awful hair decision that's totally the opposite of what my long term goals are. this way, if i don't 'see' it...i can't mess it up! 
btw - can i pick up amla oil from any beauty supply?


----------



## flowinlocks (Mar 11, 2009)

Just checking in, doing an Ayurvedic treatment now. Will follow up with a dc of ORS & TJ Nourish Spa.


----------



## flowinlocks (Mar 11, 2009)

msdevo said:


> The other day I loved my hair. Today I HATE IT. I think its a bit of PMS though. When I went to do my evening moisturized I looked at my hair and started to cryI think my hair is in great condition but its not where I think it should be.
> 
> I get so tired of seeing progress pictures of people that use heat everyday and have gained a good amount of growth over the past yearserplexed. I then look at mine and say what the he!! am I doing wrong.
> I dunno.....


 

MsDevo, you feelin better today? I think we all go through phases where we feel like our progress is not moving fast enough, but you did say you felt like your hair is in great cond., so that means you're on the right track sigh............. I guess we just have to be patient & we'll be there (APL) before we know it. HHG


----------



## taz007 (Mar 11, 2009)

Checking in.  I am about 3 weeks post relaxer. I did an Ayurvedic co-wash this morning and conditioned with Nexxus Humectress.

Ya know, for the past couple of weeks I have been washing every other day with Nexxus Therapy, mixing Emergencee and Keraphix (leaving the mix in overnight) and using the Humectress as a leaving and my hair has NEVER felt better.  I think that I will use up all of my products and stick with this regime for good.


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Mar 11, 2009)

I almost forgot I was participating in the challenge. 

Here is my update pic for March:






I need about 4-5 inches to get there. I am pretty sure I can do it though. 

Happy Hair Growing Ladies.


----------



## MagnoliaBelle (Mar 11, 2009)

Hi Ladies,
I'm checking in.  I am still bunning it daily. I'm not really combing it or applying too much product because I'm afraid that will lead to shedding and breakage as my hair appears to break and shed whenever I apply conditioner, etc to it.  I'm really loading up on supplements and I'm on my second week of Br*nze's shake.   I don't plan on flat-ironing to check length until my niece's graduation in May.  I can't wait to see all of our progress!


----------



## msdevo (Mar 11, 2009)

I'm a lil better today, thanks for asking.  I couldnt wait til I got my new soft bonnet dryer so I am sitting here now DCing under this loud a$$ dryer trying to watch America Next Top Model, lol

I think my problem was that I wasnt using heat that much when I dc'd. I would just dc overnite. So once my dryer comes I will have no excuse for not using heat.

I keep saying to myself APL APL APL



flowinlocks said:


> MsDevo, you feelin better today? I think we all go through phases where we feel like our progress is not moving fast enough, but you did say you felt like your hair is in great cond., so that means you're on the right track sigh............. I guess we just have to be patient & we'll be there (APL) before we know it. HHG


----------



## Blkrose (Mar 11, 2009)

Definite progress nice growing no matter how slow u think it is it growing 




imaqt said:


> Just wanted to show some of my progress.. I still think its taking too long
> 
> 
> taken november at the start of my hair journey
> ...


----------



## SCarolinaGirl (Mar 11, 2009)

imaqt said:


> Just wanted to show some of my progress.. I still think its taking too long
> 
> 
> taken november at the start of my hair journey
> ...


 
You have definite progress! Keep it up!


----------



## ajacks (Mar 11, 2009)

Here is my March update.  I gained some length but unfortunately I suffered a setback as well.   I tried Henna the night before my appointment for my sew-in.  My Henna mix included water, AO Conditioner and a tbsp of Olive Oil.   I kept it in for 4-hours , shampoo with AO HSR  and DC w/ Banana Brulee, JBCO and EVCO(with heat).  I air dried over night in bantu knots and in the morning my hair looked like this   I had some breakage in the middle and sides of the hair. Look how brittle and rough the hair looks. It looks like a bird's nest   It felt like straw and was extremely dry.    

I am currently in a sew-in and in serious pamper mode.  I'm taking the sew-in out in four weeks to re-evaluate the situation.  I know I am going to need a trim b/c of the amount of damage, but hopefully it won't be too bad.  With all that being said I should hopefully still make APL by August. :crossfingers:


----------



## msdevo (Mar 11, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your setback.  Was this your 1st time doing henna??  I have done henna, cassia and indigo. I know you have to moisturize and condition like crazy because it can be very drying.  I would take extra care of the hair underneath and not just the scalp. 


ajacks said:


> Here is my March update.  I gained some length but unfortunately I suffered a setback as well.   I tried Henna the night before my appointment for my sew-in.  My Henna mix included water, AO Conditioner and a tbsp of Olive Oil.   I kept it in for 4-hours , shampoo with AO HSR  and DC w/ Banana Brulee, JBCO and EVCO(with heat).  I air dried over night in bantu knots and in the morning my hair looked like this   I had some breakage in the middle and sides of the hair. Look how brittle and rough the hair looks. It looks like a bird's nest   It felt like straw and was extremely dry.
> 
> I am currently in a sew-in and in serious pamper mode.  I'm taking the sew-in out in four weeks to re-evaluate the situation.  I know I am going to need a trim b/c of the amount of damage, but hopefully it won't be too bad.  With all that being said I should hopefully still make APL by August. :crossfingers:


----------



## SouthernStunner (Mar 11, 2009)

msdevo said:


> Thanks sista girl  My hair has been shedding a lil and I don't know what its from. I started my garlic supps again the other day so hopefully that'll help. Later on today I'm gonna get some alter ego hot oil with garlic. Imma use that once a week with the garlic shampoo. Im hoping that I won't get garlic overload lol


 

At least you will smell like pizza (ohhhh now I am hungry)


----------



## msdevo (Mar 11, 2009)

And my hair will be nice and soft lol


SouthernStunner said:


> At least you will smell like pizza (ohhhh now I am hungry)


----------



## ajacks (Mar 11, 2009)

msdevo said:


> Sorry to hear about your setback. Was this your 1st time doing henna?? I have done henna, cassia and indigo. I know you have to moisturize and condition like crazy because it can be very drying. I would take extra care of the hair underneath and not just the scalp.


 
Yes, it was my first time and obviously I did it all wrong....lol  Hopefully my hair will bounce back quickly.


----------



## msdevo (Mar 11, 2009)

Im am sure it will. Just stay on top of that sew in.  Your 2nd time will be the charm


ajacks said:


> Yes, it was my first time and obviously I did it all wrong....lol  Hopefully my hair will bounce back quickly.


----------



## Jaxhair (Mar 12, 2009)

Finally got to DC!

I pre-treated with homemade ayurveda oil and MT for 3-4 hours as I went about my day. Rinsed well with warm water then washed with ayurvedic tea and rhassoul clay - this mix really clarified and left my hair feeling so clean and yet not at all stripped! I made my tea with a tsp each of amla, shikakai and brahmi in a cup of warm water, left for a few hours, (I believe 20 mins would be sufficient but I didn't need it till later) strained and mixed rhassoul clay with the tea. It was kinda runny so used a jug and to pour this on my hair, catching it in a bowl and repeating the process till my hair was all covered. I also used it to clease my face neck etc - my whole head basically. Let it sit for 7-10 minutes as I gently massaged my scalp and patted my hair. Rinsed thoroughly, till water run clear (couldn't get over how clean my hair felt, yet soft!!!), then I applied my beloved AO HSR and saturated every single strand of hair on my head. Covered in plastic and a warm towel and a showercap, let sit and marinate for 3-4 hours then rinsed off, finished with a herbal tea and ACV rinse (been reading about porositi control), moisturised and sealed. Hair today feels strong yet moisturised, thank God. i was scared I might have overdone the protein etc but it feels good. I wish it was loose so I could feel it better but I'm happy with it for now. So, no protein for 2 weeks other than MT on the roots.

Looking to stick with ayurveda and moisture DC 2-3x/wk to help me get to APL (or close to it, lol). 

Hope all are fab today!

Ms Devo, Ajacks, hang in there chicks!


----------



## Nya33 (Mar 12, 2009)

Hey ladies fallen off the wagon of late, i still moisturise but my routine has slacked due to work commitments and a new man!

I took my braids out after 3 weeks and didn't take any pics as i didn't want to length check right now. I have put my hair in a weave and just M-teked on the tracks. 

I haven't been taking my supplements as i'm forgetting, i feel really bad!!!

I have two days off right now so i will make sure i dc, moisturise and get back on it.

Laters


----------



## CubanMorena (Mar 12, 2009)

I think my hair grows about 4 to 5 inches per year because in June I don't expect to have more than 10 inches of hair in the sections I've been able to retain the most length. I've been trying growth aids but I honestly don't think they've worked for me - vitamins, biotin (my nails are long and beautiful tho, so I'm glad), MTG (gave me a major setback, made my edges thin and fall out and I'm STILL trying to grow them back), Surge gave me scabs , and I've been using Mega Tek for about four months without any growth spurts. Boundless Tresses may have worked for me but I got caught in the rain one day I was going to teach an SAT class, and my students kept on asking "did someone leave the gas on?" - that was when I knew I couldnt continue with it lol. MSM made my hair super soft, and I am back on that faithfully since it is the only thing I can say made a difference in my hair. Pitifully, I bought Ovation and frankly this is it. If Ovation doesn't work, I won't be buying anything else. I've actually mixed all of the products, with Ovation in the highest concentration to get rid of them. And I will say that this morning my scalp and the hair just growing out of my scalp feels very, very smooth and moisturized so maybe there is hope. Maybe my hair just doesnt like growth aids. I also need to just be thankful for my 4 to 5 inches. I would really like to have 6 inches for this year and the next. I'm starting to grow doubtful I'll reach full APL since I'm going to have to cut some bad ends.

I've had braids since the first week in february and right now they look a mess lol. I've started to take some of the braids out in preparation for takeout in the next two weeks. Pic of length below, looks about the same as January to me but we'll really see when I take them all down i guess.erplexed


----------



## msdevo (Mar 12, 2009)

Thanks, Im better today. 

Don't you just love DCing.  I get excited every 3 days when I know its time. Out of my entire journey I would say DCing is my fav.



Jaxhair said:


> Finally got to DC!
> 
> I pre-treated with homemade ayurveda oil and MT for 3-4 hours as I went about my day. Rinsed well with warm water then washed with ayurvedic tea and rhassoul clay - this mix really clarified and left my hair feeling so clean and yet not at all stripped! I made my tea with a tsp each of amla, shikakai and brahmi in a cup of warm water, left for a few hours, (I believe 20 mins would be sufficient but I didn't need it till later) strained and mixed rhassoul clay with the tea. It was kinda runny so used a jug and to pour this on my hair, catching it in a bowl and repeating the process till my hair was all covered. I also used it to clease my face neck etc - my whole head basically. Let it sit for 7-10 minutes as I gently massaged my scalp and patted my hair. Rinsed thoroughly, till water run clear (couldn't get over how clean my hair felt, yet soft!!!), then I applied my beloved AO HSR and saturated every single strand of hair on my head. Covered in plastic and a warm towel and a showercap, let sit and marinate for 3-4 hours then rinsed off, finished with a herbal tea and ACV rinse (been reading about porositi control), moisturised and sealed. Hair today feels strong yet moisturised, thank God. i was scared I might have overdone the protein etc but it feels good. I wish it was loose so I could feel it better but I'm happy with it for now. So, no protein for 2 weeks other than MT on the roots.
> 
> ...


----------



## msdevo (Mar 12, 2009)

Im sorry but I had to laugh at the bolded.

Your right growth aids arent for everyone. Hopefully you have found what you needed in mixing them with the OCT.

Considering minor setbacks and trims, 4-5 inches is great for a year.



CubanMorena said:


> I think my hair grows about 4 to 5 inches per year because in June I don't expect to have more than 10 inches of hair in the sections I've been able to retain the most length. I've been trying growth aids but I honestly don't think they've worked for me - vitamins, biotin (my nails are long and beautiful tho, so I'm glad), MTG (gave me a major setback, made my edges thin and fall out and I'm STILL trying to grow them back), Surge gave me scabs , and I've been using Mega Tek for about four months without any growth spurts. *Boundless Tresses may have worked for me but I got caught in the rain one day I was going to teach an SAT class, and my students kept on asking "did someone leave the gas on?*" - that was when I knew I couldnt continue with it lol. MSM made my hair super soft, and I am back on that faithfully since it is the only thing I can say made a difference in my hair. Pitifully, I bought Ovation and frankly this is it. If Ovation doesn't work, I won't be buying anything else. I've actually mixed all of the products, with Ovation in the highest concentration to get rid of them. And I will say that this morning my scalp and the hair just growing out of my scalp feels very, very smooth and moisturized so maybe there is hope. Maybe my hair just doesnt like growth aids. I also need to just be thankful for my 4 to 5 inches. I would really like to have 6 inches for this year and the next. I'm starting to grow doubtful I'll reach full APL since I'm going to have to cut some bad ends.
> 
> I've had braids since the first week in february and right now they look a mess lol. I've started to take some of the braids out in preparation for takeout in the next two weeks. Pic of length below, looks about the same as January to me but we'll really see when I take them all down i guess.erplexed


----------



## Minnie (Mar 12, 2009)

Finally checking in.  I had to cut about an inch.  I have been wearing plaits under a wig for the 3 weeks.  On Saturday, I will be back in kinky twist for 6 weeks.  I can't seem to get the pikistrip at the bottom.  I will continue to work on it to show update pictures.


----------



## ChemistryGirl (Mar 12, 2009)

Hi Ladies,
I have some progress pics! I will be updating at the end of march as well, but I just wanted to share some progress so far. It's not as much growth as I want but it looks healthier, so that's something . I think I have hairnorexia, because I really thought my hair was going nowhere until I looked at the pics side by side. I started using MT on 02/14/2009 so hopefully my update pics at the end of march after my relaxer will be more impressive. Thanks for all the support ladies!

PS. Sorry they are not very good angles, but they are all I have and you can see the general comparison. Oh and sorry for the stupid expressions on my face, I took these late at night.


----------



## Hot40 (Mar 12, 2009)

Checking in I have been lazy for the last three weeks not deep conditioning.
My schdule is all screwed up. But I am determined to get APL
I have strted the drinking my way to waist length challange.
1K of Bitotin, Any additions Ideas ?????


----------



## Jaxhair (Mar 13, 2009)

Oooh, Nya... new man, huh? Train him from the beginning - your hair gets priority some days and he has to get used to being a 'hair widower' as my hubby calls himself when I'm doing my hair, lol.

CubanMorena, your hair looks like it's grazing APL to me? I'm sure even if you trim an inch you may get there! I'm not even SL yet but I remain optimistic, lol!


----------



## Jaxhair (Mar 13, 2009)

Glad you feel better MsDevo! Mood changes can mess us up in a tick, lol!

ChemGirl, your hair shows fabulous progress! You've gained length as well as thickness and it looks good. Had to smile at the wig in the first pic... Hairnorexia - what a term! I think I have that too sometimes, but I'm not discouraged - just keep taking pics so you can see the progress you're making!

I'm switching from braids to twists right now and I'm happy to report I see some progress but not taking progress pics till end of March. I pray it's worth reporting on then, lol. 

Keep growing ladies... APL, here we come!!!


----------



## Nya33 (Mar 13, 2009)

Jaxhair said:


> Oooh, Nya... new man, huh? Train him from the beginning - your hair gets priority some days and he has to get used to being a 'hair widower' as my hubby calls himself when I'm doing my hair, lol.
> 
> CubanMorena, your hair looks like it's grazing APL to me? I'm sure even if you trim an inch you may get there! I'm not even SL yet but I remain optimistic, lol!



Lol, Jaxhair i think hes starting to realise how important my hair is and the regimen i have is meticulous! 
You will soon be sl then bring on apl!


----------



## lawyer2be371 (Mar 13, 2009)

Can I still join


----------



## NuBraveHeart (Mar 13, 2009)

just texlaxed last night, and still not using heat to do any length checks.  school's got my schedule out of whack.  but still DCing and bunning, hoping to hit our mark ladies...


----------



## ChemistryGirl (Mar 13, 2009)

Jaxhair said:


> Glad you feel better MsDevo! Mood changes can mess us up in a tick, lol!
> 
> ChemGirl, your hair shows fabulous progress! You've gained length as well as thickness and it looks good. Had to smile at the wig in the first pic... Hairnorexia - what a term! I think I have that too sometimes, but I'm not discouraged - just keep taking pics so you can see the progress you're making!
> 
> ...




Thanks girl 
I'm mad you spotted the wig in the first pic  I was trying to crop it out but it would have cropped out my hair. I hang it on my bedpost when I take it off  I learned the term hairnorexia from the board, lol.


----------



## The Princess (Mar 13, 2009)

Just checking in....This week has been ruff for me, I Deep Condition on Sun and didn't co wash or anything until Thursday...However in between I been moisturizing my hair and keeping it bunned up. I washed Thurday with CON(Old Version) Green label and conditioned with Mizani Moisturfuse. 

I also been using my Global Goddess Alma Revitilizing Oil this week as well. I really like it alot. It makes my hair shinny, and it look very sleek, I was impressed. I wouldn't mind purchasing it again. But not at 45 dollars. But if it was 4.50 dollars all the time, I would make it my stable. Overall pretty good.


----------



## RosesBlack (Mar 13, 2009)

Checking in. I just went and got myself a really nice paddle brush and oh wow does my hair love it. It's making bunning far easier.

Also my bun has gotten a bit bigger. I am pretty sure I'll make it to APL this year barring disaster.

My hair feels so good right now though, I don't know what I did this week but it's just silky and buttery. I wish I could remember what exactly I've been doing.


----------



## topnotch1010 (Mar 13, 2009)

You go girl!!



Nya33 said:


> Hey ladies fallen off the wagon of late, i still moisturise but my routine has slacked due to work commitments and *a new man!*
> 
> I took my braids out after 3 weeks and didn't take any pics as i didn't want to length check right now. I have put my hair in a weave and just M-teked on the tracks.
> 
> ...


----------



## apemay1969 (Mar 15, 2009)

I flatironed to do a length check.  I'll search for my camera tomorrow and take pics.  I'll try to post soon thereafter.  Next week is spring break so I'll get a little time to catch up on some stuff at home.


----------



## SouthernStunner (Mar 15, 2009)

I am 26 weeks post and I am having a hard time detangleing my hair.  I am so glad that I am getting my braids back in on Saturday.  Other then that I am trying a twist out.  I twisted my hair and tomorrow I will get to see how it looks.  If I hate it then I always have my trusty wig.

I dont know if I can make it an entire year without a relaxer, I lost alot of hair trying to detangle.  If anyone has any tips for me please PM me.

SouthernStunner


----------



## Ganjababy (Mar 15, 2009)

SouthernStunner said:


> I am 26 weeks post and I am having a hard time detangleing my hair. I am so glad that I am getting my braids back in on Saturday. Other then that I am trying a twist out. I twisted my hair and tomorrow I will get to see how it looks. If I hate it then I always have my trusty wig.
> 
> I dont know if I can make it an entire year without a relaxer, I lost alot of hair trying to detangle. If anyone has any tips for me please PM me.
> 
> SouthernStunner


 
Have you tried roux porosity control? I have had a big bottle sitting in my cupboards for a year now because I thought I could not use it on my natural hair. I decided to start using it on my natural hair after seeing a thread on ph and porosity and it really worked for me. I have so much more slip leading to less breakage and it lasts so I use it once every 1-2 weeks.


----------



## asummertyme (Mar 15, 2009)

RosesBlack said:


> Checking in. I just went and got myself a really nice paddle brush and oh wow does my hair love it. It's making bunning far easier.
> 
> Also my bun has gotten a bit bigger. I am pretty sure I'll make it to APL this year barring disaster.
> 
> My hair feels so good right now though, I don't know what I did this week but it's just silky and buttery. I wish I could remember what exactly I've been doing.


 good for you! u will make it, i can see length from ur siggys..if you keep bunning u will be there in no time girly!


----------



## asummertyme (Mar 15, 2009)

SouthernStunner said:


> I am 26 weeks post and I am having a hard time detangleing my hair. I am so glad that I am getting my braids back in on Saturday. Other then that I am trying a twist out. I twisted my hair and tomorrow I will get to see how it looks. If I hate it then I always have my trusty wig.
> 
> I dont know if I can make it an entire year without a relaxer, I lost alot of hair trying to detangle. If anyone has any tips for me please PM me.
> 
> SouthernStunner


 dont have any tips because i have never stretched that long..hopefully when you get your briads you wont have too touch your hair for a while..


----------



## The Princess (Mar 15, 2009)

SouthernStunner said:


> I am 26 weeks post and I am having a hard time detangleing my hair. I am so glad that I am getting my braids back in on Saturday. Other then that I am trying a twist out. I twisted my hair and tomorrow I will get to see how it looks. If I hate it then I always have my trusty wig.
> 
> I dont know if I can make it an entire year without a relaxer, I lost alot of hair trying to detangle. If anyone has any tips for me please PM me.
> 
> SouthernStunner


 

Have you tried Advocado Conditioner. When I was doing my stretch to 12 weeks, this helped me out alot.


----------



## SCarolinaGirl (Mar 15, 2009)

Is anyone having doubts about reaching APL by Dec?


----------



## The Princess (Mar 15, 2009)

futurescbride said:


> Is anyone having doubts about reaching APL by Dec?


 
Sometimes I do, cause even though  DEC is far away, my hair seems like its growing so slow. So I think this is a good challenge, cause it will be a challenge, cause for me, im pretty much trying to retain all my growth. I want a trim badly, cause my hair is looking blah in the front since my layers are growing out, but i don't know har far its going to put me back. But we shall see in DEC.


----------



## The Princess (Mar 15, 2009)

I don't know how many of you all watch Nickelodeon, well probally if you all have kids. However, I like TRUE Jackson hair, off the Show True Jackson VP.  

The black teenager that stared in Spelling Bee.  

Thats the style im shooting for.


----------



## ajacks (Mar 15, 2009)

futurescbride said:


> Is anyone having doubts about reaching APL by Dec?


 
Well, now that I've experienced a setback I am a little concerned about reaching APL by Dec.  I actually need to be APL by this summer, so that I can have a shot at making BSL by December.  Ultimately if I recover from the setback, and I'm satisfied with the overall health of my hair then I will still be happy with my progress for the year.


----------



## discodumpling (Mar 15, 2009)

No doubt here! This is my final check in before posting my 1st 1/4 progress. I'm keeping my hair cornrowed & twisted for the next 2 weeks 'cause i'm lazy  & of course to maximize retention.

HHG.....we can do it!!


----------



## Ivy Santolina (Mar 15, 2009)

futurescbride said:


> Is anyone having doubts about reaching APL by Dec?



I'm still confident but if I keep having setbacks like the minced garlic one then yeah - I will have big doubts.


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 15, 2009)

The Princess said:


> I don't know how many of you all watch Nickelodeon, well probally if you all have kids. However, I like TRUE Jackson hair, off the Show True Jackson VP.
> 
> The black teenager that stared in Spelling Bee.
> 
> Thats the style im shooting for.


 
Oh that's funny I was just watching that show.  I don't have kids .  I like some good wholesome fun every now and then.  I like her hair too.


----------



## Evolving78 (Mar 15, 2009)

as long as i don't do anything weird or use anything weird to my hair, i will be ok.


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 15, 2009)

futurescbride said:


> Is anyone having doubts about reaching APL by Dec?


 
I was initially but I did a progress pic today so I feel better. Especially since I see progress on 10 wks post airdried hair.  I won't straighten until I relax.  At the earliest that would be May 1st.  At the latest it would be July 1st.  I hope I can post this pic since this site seems to have trouble uploading pics from my camera.  I think if I change my avatar I will be okay but if I try to upload into the post...I don't know.  We shall see.  I will try to do it when I get home.


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 15, 2009)

Deleted post


----------



## DMJ's Mom (Mar 15, 2009)

Just another check in. I know last week I said I was going to straighten my hair for my birthday but its been raining all week and I refuse to straighten if I'm only going to get and hour's wear out of it before it begins reverting. I have noticed that when I stretch a coil it appears that I've gained close to an inch since the challenge began. So assuming I have no set backs I think I'll reach APL by June. July at the latest. I've changed my reggie slightly since we've been getting a little warm weather I've been cowashing 1 maybe 2 times a week and shampooing once a week.


----------



## SCarolinaGirl (Mar 15, 2009)

I guess I just get discouraged. Some days I see progress and other days I'm not too sure. Overall, I am very happy that my hair is much healthier!


----------



## Minnie (Mar 15, 2009)

futurescbride said:


> Is anyone having doubts about reaching APL by Dec?


 
I am a little concerned...that's about 6in for me.  But I  am just going to enjoy the journey.  I would love to get there, but just getting close is huge step for me.


----------



## The Princess (Mar 16, 2009)

Just checking in. I DC with Lustrasilk Shea butter Cholesterol with Mango, for a couple of hours. Rinse and my hair felt great. I almost used Lekair Strengthing Cholesterol, forgetting I been using Protein based products for a previous Deep Condition and CoWash...The Lustrasilk Shea butter Cholesterol with Mango, is excellent. My hair was so easy to comb through. I love it and the smell is nice too. Another plus with Lustrasilk is you don't have to use heat to reap the benefits, it says right on the label.  I love this stuff.


----------



## SouthernStunner (Mar 16, 2009)

Thank you to everyone that has given suggestions on how to tame this mop on my head.  I have decided that I am getting a relaxer after this set of braids.  By the end of this braid session I will be 36 weeks post.  That is 9 months!!!!  I think for my second stretch (the first one was 16 wks) I did pretty good.  

Now heres my question.  How long should I wait to relax after I take out the braids???????


----------



## SnnyDays (Mar 16, 2009)

Just checking in. I relaxed on Saturday with phyto. My hair came out pretty good. I am loving the fact that my hair seems much more healthier. I don't think I can get to APL by december     but I am going to keep trying. ((((thinking good thoughts)))) I did take some pics but I am going to wait to post them at the end of the month. I think I am going to try some herbal essence conditioner and poo.

Now only if I could get the sides of my hair to thicken up


----------



## ajacks (Mar 16, 2009)

SouthernStunner said:


> Thank you to everyone that has given suggestions on how to tame this mop on my head. I have decided that I am getting a relaxer after this set of braids. By the end of this braid session I will be 36 weeks post. That is 9 months!!!! I think for my second stretch (the first one was 16 wks) I did pretty good.
> 
> Now heres my question. How long should I wait to relax after I take out the braids???????


 

My answer would be the same day, I get relaxers the same day I take my sew-in out and I haven't had any problems.  But the LHCF answer would probably be 4 days to a week.  That is a ton of new growth to deal with while you wait.


----------



## Jaxhair (Mar 16, 2009)

Nya33 said:


> Lol, Jaxhair i think hes starting to realise how important my hair is and the regimen i have is meticulous!
> *You will soon be sl then bring on apl!*


 
Say that again honey!! I so cannot wait to get there..... getting obsessed actually, lol. Thank goodnes for PSing, otherwise I'd be doing length checks every single day, sigh



ChemistryGirl said:


> Thanks girl
> I'm mad you spotted the wig in the first pic  I was trying to crop it out but it would have cropped out my hair. I hang it on my bedpost when I take it off  I learned the term hairnorexia from the board, lol.



Don't be mad.... I've worn wigs too ;-). Still on the look out for an afro wig that matches my hair though.



futurescbride said:


> Is anyone having doubts about reaching APL by Dec?



I wouldn't say doubt, but I'm wary of asking too much of my growth. Been in this game only a short while and I'm still not sure I even get the average 1/2 inch a month. Thing is, I don't know what is the full potential of growth for my hair, so I'll keep trying. My hair's only 5-6 inches now, so to reach APL in DEC, I need a MAJOR growth spurt at some point. I also probably need to trim at least an inch so all my ends look and feel good. Still, if I get close, ie btw SL and APL I will be ecstatic. APL will be super duper awesome though! ***prays***

10 days till I complete my current cycle of PSC, so hanging on there. I'll be doing length checks between the 26th and 31st, and I pray I have something to show for..... My next cycle of PSC starts on the 1st of April. In the meantime, I continue to DC 2-3x/wk and using growth aids as well as eating well etc etc.

HHG peeps! Let's give it our best shot huh!?


----------



## Mo96 (Mar 16, 2009)

Checkin in...I'm 9 weeks post...man, oh man this is rough! lol It's funny because I feel like the rollerset I did this weekend was my best one to date..I've decided to relax after 10 weeks so I scheduled an appt with my old stylist for 3/24. I sure hope I'm able to get rid of that underprocessed hair in the back!!  

I do feel confident that I will hit APL by December!! My hair is a little past the collarbone (when stretched  )


----------



## morehairplease (Mar 16, 2009)

SouthernStunner said:


> Thank you to everyone that has given suggestions on how to tame this mop on my head.  I have decided that I am getting a relaxer after this set of braids.  By the end of this braid session I will be 36 weeks post.  That is 9 months!!!!  I think for my second stretch (the first one was 16 wks) I did pretty good.
> 
> Now heres my question.  How long should I wait to relax after I take out the braids???????




Hey there sweetie,

Congrats on the stretch.....9 months...that is just awesome ! If at all possible, I would wait at least 2 weeks before getting a relaxer if not 4 weeks. IIRC, Robin(the creator of the crown & glory method) recommends waiting 4 weeks. 

hths


----------



## msdevo (Mar 16, 2009)

Woohoo!!!:woohoo2: After the extra long weekend of celebrating my brothers 21st birthday and about 5 long island ice teas, Im feeling much better, lol  

Since I did the garlic dc my hair feels much better. My hair doesn't look or feel dry like it did last week. Garlic really works wonders yall.

I am battling myself as to if I should continue to stretch my relaxers longer than 12 weeks. I will be next week and I am itching to relax. My last stretch lasted from Aug08-Jan09 and I am still trying to figure out how I did it. Decisions, decisions...

I wanna thank you ladies for keeping my spirits up last week during my lil pms phase.


----------



## LivingDoll (Mar 16, 2009)

msdevo said:


> Woohoo!!!:woohoo2: After the extra long weekend of celebrating my brothers 21st birthday and about 5 long island ice teas, Im feeling much better, lol
> 
> Since I did the garlic dc my hair feels much better. My hair doesn't look or feel dry like it did last week. Garlic really works wonders yall.
> 
> ...


 
What kind of garlic DC are you using?


----------



## SouthernStunner (Mar 16, 2009)

morehairplease said:


> Hey there sweetie,
> 
> Congrats on the stretch.....9 months...that is just awesome ! If at all possible, I would wait at least 2 weeks before getting a relaxer if not 4 weeks. IIRC, Robin(the creator of the crown & glory method) recommends waiting 4 weeks.
> 
> hths


 

4 weeks?????  Girl that is a long time to deal with the new growth.  How should I wear my hair during the 4 weeks?  Ummm how do I comb my hair is the real question?  Last night I ordered Mizani Butter Blends in Reg. ( the entire system).  I am not getting a relaxer until the end of May but with the Post Office here I might get it just in time to relax.  Now I am getting excited to see how much length I have obtained.  I just got my ends dusted 2 weeks ago by a stylist I love but she doesnt do relaxers.  So I am going to another stylist that I like to get my relaxer but she doesnt do dusts she cuts and homie aint playing that!!!!

I will show pics when I get my relaxer so dont worry.


----------



## morehairplease (Mar 16, 2009)

SouthernStunner said:


> 4 weeks?????  Girl that is a long time to deal with the new growth.  How should I wear my hair during the 4 weeks?  Ummm how do I comb my hair is the real question?  Last night I ordered Mizani Butter Blends in Reg. ( the entire system).  I am not getting a relaxer until the end of May but with the Post Office here I might get it just in time to relax.  Now I am getting excited to see how much length I have obtained.  I just got my ends dusted 2 weeks ago by a stylist I love but she doesnt do relaxers.  So I am going to another stylist that I like to get my relaxer but she doesnt do dusts she cuts and homie aint playing that!!!!
> 
> I will show pics when I get my relaxer so dont worry.



Hey there love,

Honestly, if I had that much newgrowth I would wait a week or two before relaxing. As far as styles go, I honestly don't know. I have never stretched that long before. IIRC, Robin suggested flat ironing weekly and low manipulation. I am attempting to stretch 4 months on my own and 2 months with braids extensions. Honestly, I am planning to rebraid within 2 weeks after taking my braids out b/c I know I just don't have the patience to deal with all that newgrowth. Do you wear wigs or cornrows? If not, try wearing cornrows under your wigs if you attempt to wait 4 weeks before relaxing and take them down weekly to dc them. I did something similar to this in 2006 and my hair really appreciated it. Of course, I went to a 'professional' that completely screwed my hair up to the 10th degree and my hard work went down the drain with the quickness. 

ETA: Comb it in sections( I use to do 4 sections-2 in the front and 2 in the back) starting from the tip and working your way up the root.


----------



## msdevo (Mar 16, 2009)

Im using Alter Ego condish with garlic. Lil perfumey(not a word) but its all good.


LivingDoll said:


> What kind of garlic DC are you using?


----------



## beans4reezy (Mar 16, 2009)

SouthernStunner said:


> 4 weeks????? Girl that is a long time to deal with the new growth. How should I wear my hair during the 4 weeks? Ummm how do I comb my hair is the real question? Last night I ordered Mizani Butter Blends in Reg. ( the entire system). I am not getting a relaxer until the end of May but with the Post Office here I might get it just in time to relax. Now I am getting excited to see how much length I have obtained. I just got my ends dusted 2 weeks ago by a stylist I love but she doesnt do relaxers. So I am going to another stylist that I like to get my relaxer but she doesnt do dusts she cuts and homie aint playing that!!!!
> 
> I will show pics when I get my relaxer so dont worry.


 
End of May? I thought you were going the whole year before relaxing...did something change?


----------



## SouthernStunner (Mar 17, 2009)

beans4reezy said:


> End of May? I thought you were going the whole year before relaxing...did something change?


 

Gurl this new growth is killing me and I am loosing a lot of hair detangling.  I really want to wait a year but I dont want to loose progress.  I am really still debating but I ordered all the stuff just in case.  I dont know what to do with my hair when not in braids other than a wig but still detangling is killing me.  Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## lacreolegurl (Mar 17, 2009)

I know the thing that helps me best when I'm stretching is to detangle in the shower with my wide tooth seamless comb. I put a ton of conditioner (usually my herbal essence for moisture) and let it sit while I shower. Right before I get out I start near the ends of my hair and gently detangle working my way up. I cowash almost daily and either air dry or wet bun. I use cantu shea butter leave in with tiny bit of the lottabody foam to help keep my curls defined. I'm in the 12th week of a six month stretch. The longest I've gone is 4 1/2 months.  Can't wait to see pics of your hair!


----------



## SelfStyled (Mar 17, 2009)

Here is my update......I have come a long way since last March, but it just seems like my hair grows so slow.  If I make APL it will be a miracle, but I am just gonna stick with my regimen and see where it takes me.


----------



## taz007 (Mar 17, 2009)

SelfStyled,

Looks good!  Keep up the good work!


----------



## LivingDoll (Mar 17, 2009)

lacreolegurl said:


> *I know the thing that helps me best when I'm stretching is to detangle in the shower with my wide tooth seamless comb. I put a ton of conditioner (usually my herbal essence for moisture) and let it sit while I shower. Right before I get out I start near the ends of my hair and gently detangle working my way up*. I cowash almost daily and either air dry or wet bun. I use cantu shea butter leave in with tiny bit of the lottabody foam to help keep my curls defined. I'm in the 12th week of a six month stretch. The longest I've gone is 4 1/2 months. Can't wait to see pics of your hair!


 

This is how I detangle too...I'm only 9 weeks post right now. I am attempting my 1st transition. It may just turn into a long stretch. We shall see.


----------



## morehairplease (Mar 17, 2009)

LivingDoll said:


> This is how I detangle too...I'm only 9 weeks post right now. I am attempting my 1st transition. *It may just turn into a long stretch. We shall see.*




same here sweetie. Trying to stretch or transition for a year with braids.


----------



## lacreolegurl (Mar 17, 2009)

LivingDoll - I love your hair...it looks sooo shiny and healthy.


----------



## SouthernStunner (Mar 17, 2009)

morehairplease said:


> same here sweetie. Trying to stretch or transition for a year with braids.


 

You are making me want to stretch the entire year.  I want to push it but I dont want to loose progress.  I will try to detangle like you guys suggested.  I will be doing this tonight.

WISH ME LUCK


----------



## morehairplease (Mar 18, 2009)

SouthernStunner said:


> You are making me want to stretch the entire year.  I want to push it but I dont want to loose progress.  I will try to detangle like you guys suggested.  I will be doing this tonight.
> 
> WISH ME LUCK




I so know what you mean sweetie. Pay special attention to your hair b/c to stretch for so long and then have your progress go down the drain just sucks(this has happened to me more than once and each time I cry like a baby).


----------



## loulou82 (Mar 18, 2009)

UpDaTe: My hair is doing o.k. I have a little breakage and I'm wondering if it's from the flat iron. The trim also set me back so I'm 4 inches away from full APL. I'm going to focus on that for the full year. I'll flat iron again when the challenge ends.


----------



## Carrie A (Mar 18, 2009)

futurescbride said:


> Is anyone having doubts about reaching APL by Dec?


 
I know that I won't be because my hair has so many different lengths plus I big chopped.  However, my goal was for at least one of those layers to make APL.  I know my nape will because it's almost there so anything else will be gravy.  I'm going to do a three month length check in at the end of March.


----------



## msdevo (Mar 18, 2009)

I really really really want to relax my hair tonight...tis all


----------



## taz007 (Mar 18, 2009)

Checking in...

I am 4 weeks post and it ... is ... taking ... sooooo ... long ... to ... reach ... APL!


----------



## jaded_faerie (Mar 18, 2009)

futurescbride said:


> Is anyone having doubts about reaching APL by Dec?



I know Dec is a stretch...I don't plan on claiming APL, till my crown has reached APL


----------



## msdevo (Mar 18, 2009)

Same here. Thats my problem area. Its easy for the back to reach it, but once that middle gets there, then we in bizzzzzzzzness


jaded_faerie said:


> I know Dec is a stretch...I don't plan on claiming APL, till my crown has reached APL


----------



## SouthernStunner (Mar 18, 2009)

I did a protein treatment last night with the MT under the dryer for 45min and followed it up WEN under the dryer for 1 hr.  I detangled under the shower and though a few hairs came out they were shed hairs and much easier to detangle.

WHAT I DID DIFFERENTLY: 1. Protein (havent had any in a month other than Henna but that is not protein)
2.  DC with heat (I usually dc overnight)
3.  Used the best conditioner I have.


So I guess I got to up my game with each passing month.  I did order my relaxer (Miziani BB regular) but if I can hold out I will.  A year for me would be Sept but that would be for Xmas I am in braids.  Oh well decisions decisions.


----------



## DMJ's Mom (Mar 18, 2009)

Ok so it was a good day so I straightened my hair here is the pic:



Hosted on Fotki

It doesn't look like its gotten much longer but it is thicker. The other photos are in my fotki.


----------



## The Princess (Mar 18, 2009)

ButterCaramel said:


> Ok so it was a good day so I straightened my hair here is the pic:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Your hair is super thick, looks good.


----------



## s1b000 (Mar 18, 2009)

I just got my relaxer last Thursday after 9 weeks which is my longest ever.  Just DC'd today, plan to post progress pics soon, although growth seems slow, it is happening.


----------



## msdevo (Mar 19, 2009)

You know I noticed the difference in my hair after I started dcing with heat each time. I am an overnighter too. That just didnt cut it



SouthernStunner said:


> I did a protein treatment last night with the MT under the dryer for 45min and followed it up WEN under the dryer for 1 hr.  I detangled under the shower and though a few hairs came out they were shed hairs and much easier to detangle.
> 
> WHAT I DID DIFFERENTLY: 1. Protein (havent had any in a month other than Henna but that is not protein)
> 2.  DC with heat (I usually dc overnight)
> ...


----------



## msdevo (Mar 19, 2009)

You go with all that hair


ButterCaramel said:


> Ok so it was a good day so I straightened my hair here is the pic:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## msdevo (Mar 19, 2009)

Ok I just could not wait any longer. After what seemed like a long stretch, I relaxed today. 

I used Mizani Butter Blends, then I dc'd with sitrinillah and a lil methi protein tea, after that I used the porosity control.  After all the combing and detangling I did, there was not one hair in the sink or my comb.  I think since I have been spoiling my hair, she's finally doing what I what her to do.

I do have a lil growth since January but thats gonna be clipped a lil when I go for a dusting sometime next month.

Camera at moms house so I will post pic tomorrow once I hijack it from her.


----------



## msa (Mar 19, 2009)

jaded_faerie said:


> I know Dec is a stretch...I don't plan on claiming APL, till my crown has reached APL




That's how I feel too. I measure all my lengths by my crown hair, not the hair at the nape.

I'm thinking of just hiding my hair for the rest of the year with weaves. I measured my hair today and realized that my longest length is 9in. I've been on the board for a year, and I definitely started with at least 5in so I haven't retained much really. My hair is thicker and healthier though.

Anyway, I don't really want to get a weave but I need something really protective and easy to deal with. Weaves go against my principles, but I need to see some retention.

I see you all are doing well though. Keep it up ladies.


----------



## Odd One (Mar 19, 2009)

Is it too late to join???

im kind of a newbie and really want to join a challenge... but im kinda confused about my hair lenght...


----------



## MA2010 (Mar 19, 2009)

msdevo said:


> Ok I just could not wait any longer. After what seemed like a long stretch, I relaxed today.
> 
> I used Mizani Butter Blends, then I dc'd with sitrinillah and a lil methi protein tea, after that I used the porosity control.  *After all the combing and detangling I did, there was not one hair in the sink or my comb.*  I think since I have been spoiling my hair, she's finally doing what I what her to do.
> 
> ...



That's great MsDevo!!! I need to get to that point girl. Great job!


----------



## jaded_faerie (Mar 19, 2009)

your hair is so thick buttercaramel!


----------



## msdevo (Mar 19, 2009)

Girl I was almost in tears, this time for a good reason. I was amazed that I didnt see any hair.  I was checking my clothes, the floor and all round, but no hair.  I tell you, that garlic works wonders.


Manushka said:


> That's great MsDevo!!! I need to get to that point girl. Great job!


----------



## Ganjababy (Mar 19, 2009)

After bc'ing in August I am anxious for my hair to grow out. I do not like my hair to be this short because I cannot scrape it into a pony. Armpit length I am waiting for you!


----------



## ajacks (Mar 19, 2009)

jaded_faerie said:


> I know Dec is a stretch...I don't plan on claiming APL, till my crown has reached APL


 
Really?!!  I understand the notion that all the hair should be the length before claimining it, but that would mean that I am not even SL yet.  If I wait for my bangs/crown to catch up with the rest (bangs are to the nose; back is 2 inches from APL) before claiming APL, then the back would be BSL or longer by then. I plan on claiming APL with the bulk of the weight of the hair is at APL.  I've seen some people with 1-2 strands at APL and already claiming it, now that is just wrong.


----------



## taz007 (Mar 19, 2009)

ajacks said:


> Really?!!  I understand the notion that all the hair should be the length before claimining it, but that would mean that I am not even SL yet.  If I wait for my bangs/crown to catch up with the rest (bangs are to the nose; back is 2 inches from APL) before claiming APL, then the back would be BSL or longer by then. I plan on claiming APL with the bulk of the weight of the hair is at APL.*  I've seen some people with 1-2 strands at APL and already claiming it*, now that is just wrong.



That will definitely be me!  Let me have ONE hair at APL and I will claim it with pride!


----------



## flowinlocks (Mar 19, 2009)

ButterCaramel said:


> Ok so it was a good day so I straightened my hair here is the pic:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

I love the thickness of your hair


----------



## Jaxhair (Mar 20, 2009)

I too am claiming APL as soon as I have the longest strand there. I could wait my whole life for my bangs to get to APL, they grow soooo slow, sigh.....

I pre-treated, washed and DCed with AO HSR overnight, just rinsed off. With all the fab reviews, I think I should invest in a hood drier/steamer soon so I can DC with heat.


----------



## SouthernStunner (Mar 20, 2009)

I think I will fall somewhere in the middle.  I wont wait til my crown reaches APL to claim it but I wont be claiming it with 2 strands of hair either.  As long as the bulk of my hair is at APL I will claim it.
It makes me laugh when someone is claim APL or any lenght and has uneven, scraggly, unhealthy ends.  What's the since in that?????

Sorry just had to put my 2 cents in.

ANYWAY OUR NEXT PRIZE GIVE AWAY WILL BE AT THE END OF THE MONTH!!!!  I THINK I AM EXCITED ABOUT IT THAN U GUYS.  I FIND MYSELF ALWAYS CHEERING YOU ALL ON.

GOOD LUCK


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 20, 2009)

Okay I hope this works.  I know I didn't resize it so I'm sure this pic is huge.  This is 10 wks post 80% air dried hair. My ends are a mess! I know I will have to trim.


----------



## SCarolinaGirl (Mar 20, 2009)

I plan to claim APL as soon as the back reaches it. It will take a while before my front and sides catch up. I just DC'd with heat using silk elements megasilk olive. Here's a progress update... I have conditioner in my hair in both pics.


----------



## ajacks (Mar 20, 2009)

Shay how far are you from APL?  It's too close up to see.


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 21, 2009)

You know I spent so much time trying to get that picture and I wanted it to be a perfect one...! I'm shy about showing too much of my face too so that contributed to it. Next time I will have my measure shirt since dontspeakdefeat is mailing them next month.  Anyways I do not have my tape measure right now but I would guesstimate about 4 inches away from APL.  I plan to stretch my relaxer until May 1st.  I will do another check in then.  I feel making APL is doable by Dec but I know I need a dusting and a trim for those ends.  I'm too scared to do it myself.


----------



## MA2010 (Mar 21, 2009)

futurescbride said:


> I plan to claim APL as soon as the back reaches it. It will take a while before my front and sides catch up. I just DC'd with heat using silk elements megasilk olive. Here's a progress update... I have conditioner in my hair in both pics.



Goodness your hair is growing girl.....wow!


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 21, 2009)

^^ITA! Fantastic progress!


----------



## Lei*Lei (Mar 21, 2009)

futurescbride said:


>


 


Wow...your hair really is growing quick!!


----------



## flowinlocks (Mar 21, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Okay I hope this works. I know I didn't resize it so I'm sure this pic is huge. This is 10 wks post 80% air dried hair. My ends are a mess! I know I will have to trim.


 
Shay, I see you girl, this is about where my hair comes to, I love the color!!


----------



## flowinlocks (Mar 21, 2009)

futurescbride said:


> I plan to claim APL as soon as the back reaches it. It will take a while before my front and sides catch up. I just DC'd with heat using silk elements megasilk olive. Here's a progress update... I have conditioner in my hair in both pics.


 
Great progress


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 21, 2009)

Flowinlocks--How many inches would you say you are from APL? 

What's great about the color is it's all mine. My hair has always been reddish brown and it will get even lighter this spring & summer.  Also I believe the henna extract in Vatika Frosting and the honey I use every now & then probably has lightened it even more.


----------



## flowinlocks (Mar 21, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Flowinlocks--How many inches would you say you are from APL?
> 
> What's great about the color is it's all mine. My hair has always been reddish brown and it will get even lighter this spring & summer. Also I believe the henna extract in Vatika Frosting and the honey I use every now & then probably has lightened it even more.


 

Well one side is longer than the other, The left is just creeping past cbl, the right is touching cbl. I'm on track to be sl by June, so what's that about 3 to 4 inches away? I believe we will make apl by Dec.


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 21, 2009)

That's funny Flowinlocks.  My hair is shorter on the right side also.  Interesting.


----------



## wannabelong (Mar 21, 2009)

I'm not in the challenge but I want to drop in and wish everyone good luck and I hope everyone makes it to APL.


----------



## The Princess (Mar 21, 2009)

Hey Ladies, coming to check in. Im excited I got a trim today, but my hair needed it, my layers were growing out, and my sides were to long for my liking, but overall Im very happy.  It has some shape to it now. 
Also it still look like I can make APL in DEC. 
Below is a pic of my new trim.  
I was upset when I went last time, cause my hair is growing, but it looked blah, now I feel like it has some pizzaz..IMO. Now I don't feel like cutting it all off, that how ugly my hair looked to me last time I got it flatiron, so the trim really helped me out and I love my hair now.

ETA: I forget we have to post updated pics this month...So this is my Updated PIC for 31MAR09.


----------



## Ivy Santolina (Mar 21, 2009)

^^ Your hair is beautiful.  It's amazing how a good trim can make our hair go from Blah to Wow!


----------



## The Princess (Mar 21, 2009)

Ivy Santolina said:


> ^^ Your hair is beautiful. It's amazing how a good trim can make our hair go from Blah to Wow!


 
Thank YOU.


Yes I know, before I was ready to cut all of it off, now Im all in the mirror, like a teenager, cause it made a huge difference.


----------



## taz007 (Mar 21, 2009)

Princess,

Your hair looks beautiful.  Nice and thick !


----------



## alopeciagrl (Mar 21, 2009)

ajacks said:


> Really?!! I understand the notion that all the hair should be the length before claimining it, but that would mean that I am not even SL yet. If I wait for my bangs/crown to catch up with the rest (bangs are to the nose; back is 2 inches from APL) before claiming APL, then the back would be BSL or longer by then. I plan on claiming APL with the bulk of the weight of the hair is at APL. I've seen some people with 1-2 strands at APL and already claiming it, now that is just wrong.


 
Yes I'm definitely not waiting for my bangs to grow down either. if my sides are at least full SL and my back is APL then I'm there. That's why I'm don't claim SL now b'c pf my sides. My hair is also cut in layers so I can't expect all my hair to grow even especially by Dec 09. However we will definitely see what the year will bring. 

I am actually giving my hair an olive oil treatment under the dryer. I added a little cstor oil for thickness b'c my hair has lost a lot of thickness. 

I really need to change my avatar b'c the picture really doesn;t compliment the way my hair really is. At the time I used honey and aloe conditioner and it was so moist and made my hair curl thin. But anyway just checking in...HAPPY GROWIN LADIES!!!


----------



## lollyoo (Mar 21, 2009)

ajacks said:


> Really?!! I understand the notion that all the hair should be the length before claimining it, but that would mean that I am not even SL yet. If I wait for my bangs/crown to catch up with the rest (bangs are to the nose; back is 2 inches from APL) before claiming APL, then the back would be BSL or longer by then. I plan on claiming APL with the bulk of the weight of the hair is at APL. I've seen some people with 1-2 strands at APL and already claiming it, now that is just wrong.


 
I feel you, I will claim when my longest layer reach APL. I am currently about shoulder length, shortest layer eye length.
I actually prefer layers so my hair will most likely be layered when I reach my MBL goal.


----------



## Ivy Santolina (Mar 21, 2009)

Update since 08 Mar: I love my hair!  Since adding the ACV rinse to my hair regimen I have had a successful experiment with using Cetaphil Moisturizing Cream as a leave-in.  This skin moisturizer has worked better than any other leave-in cream hair conditioner I have ever used.  I even experimented with cream rinses as leave-in's and they either weren't heavy enough to weigh down my fine frizzy strands or they left a white residue on my hair.  To add to the joy one of my friends ordered a seamless detangling comb for me since I promised to not buy anymore "new to try" hair products for the rest of the year.  My breakage reduced even more.  I threw my "seamed" combs into the recycling bin.  Can it get any better?!! My SO was so happy for me that I'm finally 100% happy with my hair that he took me out to dinner to celebrate.  Here I come APL!


----------



## blair (Mar 23, 2009)

Hi Ladies!  Here is my March progress picture. It's hard to see how much growth I really have since my hair was curled tighter in the starting pic but I do know that I'm getting closer to APL.  My March pic is my first time using the Joico K-Pak line and I'm really liking the products.  I could see a difference in my hair compared to the other products I was using.  After flat ironing, my hair was definitely straighter and silkier. I'm hoping that it will add some thickness as well.  

March 2009





Dec 2008


----------



## Ivy Santolina (Mar 23, 2009)

^^ Your hair looks so silky, thick and healthy.


----------



## taz007 (Mar 23, 2009)

blair said:


> Hi Ladies!  Here is my March progress picture. It's hard to see how much growth I really have since my hair was curled tighter in the starting pic but I do know that I'm getting closer to APL.  My March pic is my first time using the Joico K-Pak line and I'm really liking the products.  I could see a difference in my hair compared to the other products I was using.  After flat ironing, my hair was definitely straighter and silkier. I'm hoping that it will add some thickness as well.
> 
> March 2009
> 
> ...



Wow Blair!  Your hair looks gorgeous!!!  How did you achieve that shine?  Did you blow dry or rollerset.

Beautiful!


----------



## lp318lp (Mar 23, 2009)

Well, ladies...  I'm officially off this challenge.  I BC'd last night and to reach APL by December would mean 12 inches by December, and that is not likely.  God works miracles, but He don't work tricks! 

SouthernStunner, thanks for this challenge.  It helped me realize that I should set hair goals for myself, and work towards retaining my growth.

Thanks y'all, and good luck reaching your hair goals!

me~


----------



## Amerie123 (Mar 23, 2009)

not trying to bring anyone down whatsoever, (this is just me), but, I started my journey in August (08), and I'm starting to get somewhat discouraged. Of course I started out with my hair in a short cut (shaved in the back), but I feel like my hair should be longer than what it is (its like almost bottom of neck length). No, I don't have pics on me now, as I'm at work, but I dunno. maybe it's hair anorexia (i think thats what some may call it). But I was telling DH, I just wanna be BSL already. Ugh, and while i don't watch a pot boil, it makes it worst, 'cause it just seems to be taking forever. Plus I'm getting a trimming today, which is gonna bring it shorter.. SMH


----------



## taz007 (Mar 23, 2009)

amazing said:


> not trying to bring anyone down whatsoever, (this is just me), but, I started my journey in August (08), and I'm starting to get somewhat discouraged. Of course I started out with my hair in a short cut (shaved in the back), but I feel like my hair should be longer than what it is (its like almost bottom of neck length). No, I don't have pics on me now, as I'm at work, but I dunno. maybe it's hair anorexia (i think thats what some may call it). But I was telling DH, I just wanna be BSL already. Ugh, and while i don't watch a pot boil, it makes it worst, 'cause it just seems to be taking forever. Plus I'm getting a trimming today, which is gonna bring it shorter.. SMH



There must be something in the water!  I am feeling the same way today.  I think what I will do is get all dolled up on Wednesday, take some pictures and compare them to last years pictures.  That usually gets me motivated again.

By the way, your hair has definitely come a LONG way!


----------



## blair (Mar 23, 2009)

Taz007 - Thanks so much for the compliment!  I blowdry and flatiron my hair weekly. I was supposed to start rollersetting in Feb but decided to wait until my next relaxer in May.   I'm not sure what product or technique I use in my regimen that helps me achieve the shine but I do use Joico K-Pak products and CHI silk infusion as a heat protectant.   HTH


----------



## Amerie123 (Mar 23, 2009)

taz007 said:


> There must be something in the water! I am feeling the same way today. I think what I will do is get all dolled up on Wednesday, take some pictures and compare them to last years pictures. That usually gets me motivated again.
> 
> By the way, your hair has definitely come a LONG way!


 
Thanks a lot. Hopefully I get over this feeling because i don't want to give up as a whole. . But one thing I am doing now, more so than ever is keeping it simpler. I'd hate to be the one to do all these things, just to have the same amount of growth/retention as i would without doing all that extra. Although I enjoy a lot of it, I don't always have the time. Then you get worn out from all of it.


----------



## SCarolinaGirl (Mar 23, 2009)

blair said:


> Hi Ladies! Here is my March progress picture. It's hard to see how much growth I really have since my hair was curled tighter in the starting pic but I do know that I'm getting closer to APL. My March pic is my first time using the Joico K-Pak line and I'm really liking the products. I could see a difference in my hair compared to the other products I was using. After flat ironing, my hair was definitely straighter and silkier. I'm hoping that it will add some thickness as well.
> 
> March 2009
> 
> ...


 
You hair is beautiful. It looks so silky and shiny! Great progress!


----------



## Platinum (Mar 23, 2009)

amazing said:


> not trying to bring anyone down whatsoever, (this is just me), but, I started my journey in August (08), and I'm starting to get somewhat discouraged. Of course I started out with my hair in a short cut (shaved in the back), but I feel like my hair should be longer than what it is (its like almost bottom of neck length). No, I don't have pics on me now, as I'm at work, but I dunno. maybe it's hair anorexia (i think thats what some may call it). But I was telling DH, I just wanna be BSL already. Ugh, and while i don't watch a pot boil, it makes it worst, 'cause it just seems to be taking forever. Plus I'm getting a trimming today, which is gonna bring it shorter.. SMH


 
Hey there, Amazing! Don't give up, I feel the same way. I started out with severely damaged hair (with a few bald spots as well). After having a few nape setbacks last year, I was hoping to have already made SL. Stay encouraged, Sis!

Congrats to Princess, Ivy, Wannabelong, and Blair. Great progress, Ladies.


----------



## DaPPeR (Mar 23, 2009)

This is my pics for March 31st. Yes I am early. I relaxed today after a 12 week stretch.
















With hard work I WILL BE APL by Christmas.


----------



## SCarolinaGirl (Mar 24, 2009)

DaPPeR said:


> This is my pics for March 31st. Yes I am early. I relaxed today after a 12 week stretch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Your hair looks great! You will be APL in no time!


----------



## blair (Mar 24, 2009)

Great progress dapper!  Keep up the good work!


----------



## Ivy Santolina (Mar 24, 2009)

amazing said:


> not trying to bring anyone down whatsoever, (this is just me), but, I started my journey in August (08), and I'm starting to get somewhat discouraged. Of course I started out with my hair in a short cut (shaved in the back), but I feel like my hair should be longer than what it is (its like almost bottom of neck length). No, I don't have pics on me now, as I'm at work, but I dunno. maybe it's hair anorexia (i think thats what some may call it). But I was telling DH, I just wanna be BSL already. Ugh, and while i don't watch a pot boil, it makes it worst, 'cause it just seems to be taking forever. Plus I'm getting a trimming today, which is gonna bring it shorter.. SMH



I'm with you.  I was feeling down about my hair yesterday too.  I may be having hair anorexia also.  I don't think I have as much new growth as I believe I should.  This Sunday I was going to texlax my NG but since I don't think I have a lot of NG I decided to do another 12 week stretch.  However, I will tension blow-dry my hair this Sunday to do a length check.  Our hair blues will pass.  I'm blaming the weather.


----------



## Reecie (Mar 24, 2009)

blair said:


> Hi Ladies!  Here is my March progress picture. It's hard to see how much growth I really have since my hair was curled tighter in the starting pic but I do know that I'm getting closer to APL.  My March pic is my first time using the Joico K-Pak line and I'm really liking the products.  I could see a difference in my hair compared to the other products I was using.  After flat ironing, my hair was definitely straighter and silkier. I'm hoping that it will add some thickness as well.
> 
> March 2009
> 
> ...



By the rate you're growing, you will make APL way before Dec 2009;!


----------



## Platinum (Mar 24, 2009)

Great progress, Dapper!


----------



## ajacks (Mar 24, 2009)

blair said:


> Hi Ladies! Here is my March progress picture. It's hard to see how much growth I really have since my hair was curled tighter in the starting pic but I do know that I'm getting closer to APL. My March pic is my first time using the Joico K-Pak line and I'm really liking the products. I could see a difference in my hair compared to the other products I was using. After flat ironing, my hair was definitely straighter and silkier. I'm hoping that it will add some thickness as well.
> 
> March 2009
> 
> ...


 

Your hair is gorgeous!!! You are well on your way to APL


----------



## jaded_faerie (Mar 24, 2009)

great progress dapper and blair!


----------



## flowinlocks (Mar 24, 2009)

DaPPeR said:


> This is my pics for March 31st. Yes I am early. I relaxed today after a 12 week stretch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Wow great progress!! I hope my hair looks this good by this summer!


----------



## flowinlocks (Mar 24, 2009)

blair said:


> Hi Ladies! Here is my March progress picture. It's hard to see how much growth I really have since my hair was curled tighter in the starting pic but I do know that I'm getting closer to APL. My March pic is my first time using the Joico K-Pak line and I'm really liking the products. I could see a difference in my hair compared to the other products I was using. After flat ironing, my hair was definitely straighter and silkier. I'm hoping that it will add some thickness as well.
> 
> March 2009
> 
> ...


 I love the silk & shine of your hair, keep it growing sister!!!


----------



## flowinlocks (Mar 24, 2009)

Platinum said:


> Hey there, Amazing! Don't give up, I feel the same way. I started out with severely damaged hair (with a few bald spots as well). After having a few nape setbacks last year, I was hoping to have already made SL. Stay encouraged, Sis!
> 
> Congrats to Princess, Ivy, Wannabelong, and Blair. Great progress, Ladies.


 

I agree, don't  get discouraged ladies, some days it seems like I'm making a ton of progress, others it seems like a setback, We are all on the right track with taking care of our hair & babying it, I guess now the patience has to kick in.


----------



## MagnoliaBelle (Mar 24, 2009)

Hi ladies.  The only progress that I can report since I can't measure length due to my hair being natural is that I can now wrap my hair around my Sally's large sponge bun donut with hair left over that needs to be tucked in.  Now bunning is much easier.  Before I was struggling every morning to tuck my in to make a bun without hair sticking out.  So I am making progress even though slowly.

I hope that everyone can stay encouraged.  We have a lot of growing to do from now until December!!


----------



## ChemistryGirl (Mar 24, 2009)

Hey Ladies,
Just wanted to give a  to all those ladies who are feeling discouraged and  to those who've posted pics, great progress ladies!


----------



## DaPPeR (Mar 25, 2009)

Thank you everyone for the encouragement ladies. We will all reach our goals in no time! I can't wait for more progress pics on the 31st.


----------



## ksk_xs (Mar 25, 2009)

DaPPeR said:


> Thank you everyone for the encouragement ladies. We will all reach our goals in no time! I can't wait for more progress pics on the 31st.





blair said:


> Great progress dapper!  Keep up the good work!


 
Lovely hair ladies. In the December pic my hair is in a straight wrap and in the March pic it's tightly curled. In the stand alone pic my hair was air dryed in a ponytail.


----------



## morehairplease (Mar 25, 2009)

^^ your progress is great sweetie! Love your comparisons shots!


----------



## topnotch1010 (Mar 25, 2009)

************UPDATE************

This is my quarterly update. I got a blunt cut about two weeks ago. I have been bunning out of laziness almost daily. Reggie: Wash every 2-3 days with Keracare 1st lather shampoo, towel dry, apply Shescentit Green Grape Leave-in Condish, apply Hairveda Green Tea Herbal Hair Butter, then bun. If I decide to flat iron, I use CHI Silk Infusion, then my Sedu temp betwen 280-320 deg. I DC once per week and texlax around 6 weeks.





















Sorry for the HUGE pics!!!


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 25, 2009)

Great progress ladies!


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 25, 2009)

I just measured and I am 3.5 inches from APL--stretched. I also have to remember I am 12 weeks post this week and I haven't blow dried or flat ironed my hair since Jan 1st.  So I am so happy because I know I can make it!!!! Just keep doing what I'm doing!


----------



## Fhrizzball (Mar 25, 2009)

I took my kinkies out because my hair was starting to dread up in the back. Not to mention they kept slipping out. Next time it's quality over quantity. I attempted two strand twist but I slept on them wrong so they're wonky. Maybe I'll try banding them in shape? I didn't get any growth yet and I'm overdue for a trim. Ahh well...


----------



## Stiletto_Diva (Mar 25, 2009)

Just took my weave out after 1 1/2 months. My puff looks bigger so hopefully I have some noticable growth. I plan to flat iron my hair sometime next week so I'll post pics then


----------



## loulou82 (Mar 25, 2009)

Everyone is doing so well!

Despite my botched trim on Marchh 1st my hair measures 8 inches in most places. So I need 2 inches for full SL and 4 inches for full APL.


----------



## ksk_xs (Mar 25, 2009)

Kusare said:


> I took my kinkies out because my hair was starting to dread up in the back. Not to mention they kept slipping out. Next time it's quality over quantity. I attempted two strand twist but I slept on them wrong so they're wonky. Maybe I'll try banding them in shape? I didn't get any growth yet and I'm overdue for a trim. Ahh well...


How long did you leave the kinky twists in?


----------



## Carrie A (Mar 25, 2009)

Hey guys, I'm checking in with my three month progress shots 12/25/2008-3/25/2009.
I'm just comparing the nape and it's growing well.  I'm just squeaking APL and in another month should be comfortably there.  Happy growing! 

12/25/08 Just below collar bone





3/25/09 just at arm pit


----------



## Aggie (Mar 25, 2009)

This challenge is closed so I'll join for 2010. I am trimming to maybe shoulder length by the end of this year. I am trying to get rid of my previously no-lye relaxed hair and I believe it will grow out to shoulder length by the end of the year. I am also trying to get rid of the bone straight relaxed hair so I have a lot of trimming to do in the course of the rest of this year. I'll watch you ladies amazing progress and cheer you on from the sidelines anyway.


----------



## SCarolinaGirl (Mar 25, 2009)

Carrie A said:


> Hey guys, I'm checking in with my three month progress shots 12/25/2008-3/25/2009.
> I'm just comparing the nape and it's growing well. I'm just squeaking APL and in another month should be comfortably there. Happy growing!
> 
> 12/25/08 Just below collar bone
> ...


 
Amazing growth!


----------



## sparklebh (Mar 25, 2009)

ok ladies, I am new and this is my first post. I have a s-curl texturizer and would like to go to a relaxer or natural hair. Could someone tell me the best way to do this and keep the little hair I do have. My hair is NL right now and I just got a trim about 3 week ago. 53 and still not getting it right

Thanks
Sparkle


----------



## blair (Mar 25, 2009)

Great progress ladies!  Keep it up!


----------



## sparklebh (Mar 25, 2009)

You are one of the reason I subscribed to the site. You have some good growth. Right now I have a s-curl texturizer and would like to go to a relaxer or natural and do a press & curl. I am doing a press once a week and to rest of the time I do a pony bun, because my hair is short (NL), but I do wash 1 a week and DC. I will try to post a pic when I find out how to do it. This is my first post and I am new to the site. I have a lot to learn.

*Sparkle


----------



## Carrie A (Mar 25, 2009)

sparklebh said:


> ok ladies, I am new and this is my first post. I have a s-curl texturizer and would like to go to a relaxer or natural hair. Could someone tell me the best way to do this and keep the little hair I do have. My hair is NL right now and I just got a trim about 3 week ago. 53 and still not getting it right
> 
> Thanks
> Sparkle



Welcome! Why don't you start a new thread introducing yourself and asking your question.  You are sure to get more responses that way.  I don't know about relaxing but for going natural you simply grow for a couple months then big chop into a short natural, or trim little by little.


----------



## Aggie (Mar 25, 2009)

sparklebh said:


> ok ladies, I am new and this is my first post. I have a s-curl texturizer and would like to go to a relaxer or natural hair. Could someone tell me the best way to do this and keep the little hair I do have. My hair is NL right now and I just got a trim about 3 week ago. 53 and still not getting it right
> 
> Thanks
> Sparkle


 


Carrie A said:


> Welcome! Why don't you start a new thread introducing yourself and asking your question. You are sure to get more responses that way. I don't know about relaxing but for going natural you simply grow for a couple months then big chop into a short natural, or trim little by little.


 
Hi sparklebh, I agree with Carrie A on both points. I am relaxed transitioning to texlaxed (deliberately under-processed relaxed) hair but I would still recommend going natural first and if you are comfortable enough to relax later, then relax. But for now, go natural, I believe it's easier than maintaining relaxed hair. I've been relaxed for a long time and know how to take care of it pretty well.


----------



## taz007 (Mar 25, 2009)

Update ....

I am posting my end of March picture.  I am definitely having hair anorexia.  Not liking my hair at the moment...


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 25, 2009)

^^It looks like you gained 2 inches and I like the "v". Great job!


----------



## Aggie (Mar 25, 2009)

taz007 said:


> Update ....
> 
> I am posting my end of March picture. I am definitely having hair anorexia. Not liking my hair at the moment...


 
Lookin' good taz, you're almost there...


----------



## SCarolinaGirl (Mar 25, 2009)

taz007 said:


> Update ....
> 
> I am posting my end of March picture. I am definitely having hair anorexia. Not liking my hair at the moment...


 
Great progress taz!


----------



## The Princess (Mar 25, 2009)

taz007 said:


> Update ....
> 
> I am posting my end of March picture. I am definitely having hair anorexia. Not liking my hair at the moment...


 
You are almost there, all that beautiful hair you have, you are doing good.


----------



## flowinlocks (Mar 25, 2009)

ksk_xs said:


> Lovely hair ladies. In the December pic my hair is in a straight wrap and in the March pic it's tightly curled. In the stand alone pic my hair was air dryed in a ponytail.


 


topnotch1010 said:


> ************UPDATE************
> 
> This is my quarterly update. I got a blunt cut about two weeks ago. I have been bunning out of laziness almost daily. Reggie: Wash every 2-3 days with Keracare 1st lather shampoo, towel dry, apply Shescentit Green Grape Leave-in Condish, apply Hairveda Green Tea Herbal Hair Butter, then bun. If I decide to flat iron, I use CHI Silk Infusion, then my Sedu temp betwen 280-320 deg. I DC once per week and texlax around 6 weeks.
> 
> ...


 


Carrie A said:


> Hey guys, I'm checking in with my three month progress shots 12/25/2008-3/25/2009.
> I'm just comparing the nape and it's growing well. I'm just squeaking APL and in another month should be comfortably there. Happy growing!
> 
> 12/25/08 Just below collar bone
> ...


----------



## unalteredone (Mar 26, 2009)

This is my first update. I straightened today for the first time since i relaxed.

Hmm, i just might make APL by dec or a little earlier? maybe? I cant tell if i have 3 or 4 inches to go.

The first picture is me in my makeshift measuring shirt on 12/14. The second is me in the same shirt today. The rest are from today also.


----------



## smwrigh3 (Mar 26, 2009)

taz007 said:


> Update ....
> 
> I am posting my end of March picture.  I am definitely having hair anorexia.  Not liking my hair at the moment...



 Taz that is some great growth!!!! I am in love with your hair!! I hope mine looks like that in JUNE!!!!


----------



## SelfStyled (Mar 26, 2009)

Taz your hair looks great, I heart the "V"-  You will definitely make APL by Dec.


----------



## taz007 (Mar 26, 2009)

Thanks ladies .  I am NOT feeling the 'V '.  I think that is my husband's doing.  I am going to redo my hair this weekend and if I truly have a v-shape, I will have him promptly cut it off.

My hair is so dry and I know exactly what it is....  I will learn not to put heat on my hair immediately after a henndigo treatment


----------



## Kurly K (Mar 26, 2009)

taz007 said:


> Thanks ladies . I am NOT feeling the 'V '. I think that is my husband's doing. I am going to redo my hair this weekend and if I truly have a v-shape, I will have him promptly cut it off.
> 
> My hair is so dry and I know exactly what it is.... I will learn not to put heat on my hair immediately after a henndigo treatment


 

AWWW I LOVE THE V SHAPE!


----------



## Minnie (Mar 26, 2009)

Great progress everyone.  I will post my update photo at the end of June.  The pic in my siggy was taken a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Ivy Santolina (Mar 26, 2009)

taz007 said:


> Update ....
> 
> I am posting my end of March picture.  I am definitely having hair anorexia.  Not liking my hair at the moment...





taz007 said:


> Thanks ladies .  I am NOT feeling the 'V '.  I think that is my husband's doing.  I am going to redo my hair this weekend and if I truly have a v-shape, I will have him promptly cut it off.
> 
> My hair is so dry and I know exactly what it is....  I will learn not to put heat on my hair immediately after a henndigo treatment



I love your hair.  Congratulations on your progress.  I hope you keep your V.  It looks good.


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Mar 26, 2009)

I know I am super late on this challenge, I've been MIA for a minute, but I'm back with a vengeance to get my APL again by December.  I am hovering between neck length and shoulder length.  Is it okay if I post for the upcoming previews, in June and afterward?  I am having a hard time being able to post or copy/paste pictures.  Hope to figure it out and post soon.


----------



## SouthernStunner (Mar 26, 2009)

Hey Ladies,

I will not be posting a pic for March seeing that I am in braids.  BUT I have seen some growth.

BE ON THE LOOK OUT FOR THE NEXT TRIVIA QUESTION.  I SHOULD POST IT AROUND MON OR TUES.


----------



## aa9746 (Mar 26, 2009)

I hope to post pictures for the end of March. My hair is trying to inch its way to Apl. It feels good to be making progress because my hair has never been past shoulder length. I'm using ic pomade to hold my hair straight so I won't have to use any heat for my length check.


----------



## trenise (Mar 26, 2009)

Here are my updates for March


----------



## latingirly020488 (Mar 26, 2009)

taz007 said:


> Update ....
> 
> I am posting my end of March picture. I am definitely having hair anorexia. Not liking my hair at the moment...


 
Good job! your almost there! . Right now I am hiding my hair till june , so I will be posting my updates till then.


----------



## flowinlocks (Mar 26, 2009)

unalteredone said:


> This is my first update. I straightened today for the first time since i relaxed.
> 
> Hmm, i just might make APL by dec or a little earlier? maybe? I cant tell if i have 3 or 4 inches to go.
> 
> The first picture is me in my makeshift measuring shirt on 12/14. The second is me in the same shirt today. The rest are from today also.


 
Nice progress you'll be there before you know it!!


----------



## flowinlocks (Mar 26, 2009)

taz007 said:


> Thanks ladies . I am NOT feeling the 'V '. I think that is my husband's doing. I am going to redo my hair this weekend and if I truly have a v-shape, I will have him promptly cut it off.
> 
> My hair is so dry and I know exactly what it is.... I will learn not to put heat on my hair immediately after a henndigo treatment


 

I love the V!!!


----------



## flowinlocks (Mar 26, 2009)

trenise said:


> Here are my updates for March


 
Keep it growing girl!!!


----------



## taz007 (Mar 27, 2009)

unalteredone said:


> This is my first update. I straightened today for the first time since i relaxed.
> 
> Hmm, i just might make APL by dec or a little earlier? maybe? I cant tell if i have 3 or 4 inches to go.
> 
> The first picture is me in my makeshift measuring shirt on 12/14. The second is me in the same shirt today. The rest are from today also.



Wow, you hair looks fantastic! I think that you will be there by summer


----------



## Jaxhair (Mar 27, 2009)

Co-washed on Wednesday with Herbal Essences I found from years ago - circa 2002/2003, for permed/coloured/damaged/dry hair lol. There's a significant amount there, it'd be a shame to just chuck it out. I then DC'ed with AOHSR for 2-3 hours. Hair is soft and moisturised and scalp feels absolutely fine, thank God, after the years old condish use. Oh, and I smell all perfumy - been a while since I used strongly scented hair products other than MT and AOHSR... Might just buy more of the HEs for cheapie condish washes, we'll see.

Oh, and this morning I took pics, so here's my progress so far.....


----------



## beckie0925 (Mar 27, 2009)

COUNT ME IN. BECKIE0925


----------



## SCarolinaGirl (Mar 27, 2009)

My progress shot for March is in my siggy. I don't plan to do a straight length check until my relaxer in May.... if I make it that far.


----------



## snillohsss (Mar 27, 2009)

futurescbride said:


> My progress shot for March is in my siggy. I don't plan to do a straight length check until my relaxer in May.... if I make it that far.


 
Our progress is EXACTLY the same!


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Mar 27, 2009)

Here are my starting pictures:


----------



## LivingDoll (Mar 27, 2009)

Hey ladies! Sorry I don't check in as much as I should. I've gone back to bunning. I plan to bun until my next length check on 5/15. Still on my regimen of washing & DCing 1x a week. Since I am bunning, I am moisturizing and sealing every other day. I've also decided to transition...currently, I'm almost 12 weeks post and things are going well. I think I can do this. Not sure if the transition will just turn into a long stretch or not but we shall see.


----------



## Evolving78 (Mar 27, 2009)

just checkin.  i am going to wash and dc my hair today.  i am trying to see if i can get my hair cornrowed either this weekend or soon before my birthday Thursday.


----------



## SCarolinaGirl (Mar 27, 2009)

Checking in... I am currently sitting under the dryer:burning:. I am trying the 15,15,15 method. I applied conditioner and sat under for 15 minutes then applied more and sat for another 15 mins. I'm doing this for a total of 45 minutes. I'll let you know how it turns out!


----------



## aa9746 (Mar 27, 2009)

Here's my March length check picture. My twists have been in for two weeks. I took out a few twists and applied ic pomade to hold my hair semi straight.


----------



## jaded_faerie (Mar 27, 2009)

futurescbride said:


> Checking in... I am currently sitting under the dryer:burning:. I am trying the 15,15,15 method. I applied conditioner and sat under for 15 minutes then applied more and sat for another 15 mins. I'm doing this for a total of 45 minutes. I'll let you know how it turns out!



Never heard of this method before. How did it go? Whats the purpose of this?


----------



## flowinlocks (Mar 27, 2009)

Jaxhair said:


> Co-washed on Wednesday with Herbal Essences I found from years ago - circa 2002/2003, for permed/coloured/damaged/dry hair lol. There's a significant amount there, it'd be a shame to just chuck it out. I then DC'ed with AOHSR for 2-3 hours. Hair is soft and moisturised and scalp feels absolutely fine, thank God, after the years old condish use. Oh, and I smell all perfumy - been a while since I used strongly scented hair products other than MT and AOHSR... Might just buy more of the HEs for cheapie condish washes, we'll see.
> 
> Oh, and this morning I took pics, so here's my progress so far.....


 


futurescbride said:


> My progress shot for March is in my siggy. I don't plan to do a straight length check until my relaxer in May.... if I make it that far.


 


shortdub78 said:


> just checkin. i am going to wash and dc my hair today. i am trying to see if i can get my hair cornrowed either this weekend or soon before my birthday Thursday.


 


aa9746 said:


> Here's my March length check picture. My twists have been in for two weeks. I took out a few twists and applied ic pomade to hold my hair semi straight.


 

Nice progress ladies!! Keep up the good work!!


----------



## SCarolinaGirl (Mar 27, 2009)

jaded_faerie said:


> Never heard of this method before. How did it go? Whats the purpose of this?


 
I read about it in someone's blog here. Sorry, I don't remember who... it's supposed to help the conditioner penetrate better. I really liked the outcome. My hair is super soft and it was very hard this morning from my megatek application last night.


----------



## The Princess (Mar 28, 2009)

aa9746 said:


> Here's my March length check picture. My twists have been in for two weeks. I took out a few twists and applied ic pomade to hold my hair semi straight.


 

Looking Good...Keep up the good work...Twist are working for you.


----------



## Jaxhair (Mar 28, 2009)

Jaxhair said:


> Co-washed on Wednesday with Herbal Essences I found from years ago - circa 2002/2003, for permed/coloured/damaged/dry hair lol. There's a significant amount there, it'd be a shame to just chuck it out. I then DC'ed with AOHSR for 2-3 hours. Hair is soft and moisturised and scalp feels absolutely fine, thank God, after the years old condish use. Oh, and I smell all perfumy - been a while since I used strongly scented hair products other than MT and AOHSR... Might just buy more of the HEs for cheapie condish washes, we'll see.
> 
> Oh, and this morning I took pics, so here's my progress so far.....



Okay ladies, you notice I'm wondering in the right bottom pic if I'm CBL? Well, I learnt yesterday that CBL is longer than SL - which I've so not reached yet. So, please ignore the ''CBL?''. I just don't get it... isn't that bone right there the collarbone? Off to search for a hair lengths chart to study.

The last thing I want is for people to see that and roll up their eyes saying I'm claiming what I ain't got .


----------



## LushLox (Mar 28, 2009)

I've got no idea where I am, neck, shoulder - what! 

My hair grazes my shoulder, but I don't think I can claim full SL yet really.  I'll have to dig out some pics.


----------



## flowinlocks (Mar 28, 2009)

Jaxhair said:


> Okay ladies, you notice I'm wondering in the right bottom pic if I'm CBL? Well, I learnt yesterday that CBL is longer than SL - which I've so not reached yet. So, please ignore the ''CBL?''. I just don't get it... isn't that bone right there the collarbone? Off to search for a hair lengths chart to study.
> 
> The last thing I want is for people to see that and roll up their eyes saying I'm claiming what I ain't got .


 
Lol, I feel you, but if that isn't your collarbone you're touching? Then what its it???
you are there in my eyes.


----------



## flowinlocks (Mar 28, 2009)

Cream Tee said:


> I've got no idea where I am, neck, shoulder - what!
> 
> My hair grazes my shoulder, but I don't think I can claim full SL yet really. I'll have to dig out some pics.


 

Looks SL to me, I have too many layers to be waiting to claim full SL, by the time my crown reaches  full SL, the back will be BSL


----------



## LushLox (Mar 28, 2009)

flowinlocks said:


> Looks SL to me, I have too many layers to be waiting to claim full SL, by the time my crown reaches  full SL, the back will be BSL




Umm yeah me too, my front and sides are nowhere near SL. 

ETA: I just realised you're the lady with that amazing progress.  Please - you're SL and then some!


----------



## Evolving78 (Mar 28, 2009)

Jaxhair said:


> Okay ladies, you notice I'm wondering in the right bottom pic if I'm CBL? Well, I learnt yesterday that CBL is longer than SL - which I've so not reached yet. So, please ignore the ''CBL?''. I just don't get it... isn't that bone right there the collarbone? Off to search for a hair lengths chart to study.
> 
> The last thing I want is for people to see that and roll up their eyes saying I'm claiming what I ain't got .



from the chart, your hair is shoulder length.  girl claim it!


----------



## Mo96 (Mar 28, 2009)

So far my progress has been coming along well! I created this pikistrip on this morning:







I relaxed at 10 weeks on Tuesday. I'm so happy!


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 28, 2009)

^^You've made some great progress!! You can't even see the tatoo anymore.


----------



## stixx (Mar 28, 2009)

Keep up the growing (and posting!)


----------



## LivingDoll (Mar 28, 2009)

Mo96 said:


> So far my progress has been coming along well! I created this pikistrip on this morning:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
You're making GREAT progress! You'll definitely be APL by December. 

(btw, I had to go back to the first page and make sure I joined the challenge ...I'm there...under daephae. )


----------



## The Princess (Mar 28, 2009)

Your hair looks beautiful thick and full..You are on your way. Your tatoo is completely covered up now. Progress in the making. Keep it up. 



Mo96 said:


> So far my progress has been coming along well! I created this pikistrip on this morning:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nya33 (Mar 28, 2009)

Congrats ladies the progress is encouraging! Ill try and post tonight.


----------



## The Princess (Mar 28, 2009)

Just an update, Im 8 weeks post and have 4 more weeks to go. I PrePoo with Hairveda Moist Conditioner Pro for like 2 hour(I fell asleep). Washed my hair with CON Shampoo (Old Version) and conditioned with Shescentit Avocado conditioner.. My hair was super shiney. NEW Growth is out of control. Then wet bun and tied it down with a silk scarf.


----------



## flowinlocks (Mar 28, 2009)

Mo96 said:


> So far my progress has been coming along well! I created this pikistrip on this morning:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Nice progress, you're def. creepin up on APL


----------



## discodumpling (Mar 28, 2009)

Everyone is making great progress! We're all on target to meet that goal of APL at some point in 2009
I'm twisting right now so I no I will not be flat ironing for progress this weekend. I'm also going to dust my twists, because i'm slowly trimming away my hennaed ends.

So here I go! Progress from January 09 through March 09 (March on the left) I'm pleased that my layers continue to fill in and my hair is moving ever so slowly down my 1st tattoo


----------



## lacreolegurl (Mar 28, 2009)

hi - just checking in with my march progress pic. i'm not quite sure how to add the updated pics...so i simply changed my siggy to the lastest pic from last week. happy growing ladies!


----------



## s1b000 (Mar 28, 2009)

Quick check in, I'm under the dryer now.  PP'd with PhytoNectar for 3 hrs then washed and DC'd with PhytoKarite followed by roller set.  Will post update photos soon.  All of these great progress pics are making me want to step it up!


----------



## Amerie123 (Mar 29, 2009)

updates for amazing:
i got a trimming this past week.. =( didn't want to, but i knew that was the best thing for my hair. so far my hair is thriving. no more breakage from split ends, and I caught them at the perfect time (that's what the stylist said).

anyways, i'm airdrying in rollerset now because I think i hate the dryer right now. I've prepooed, washed, henna'd, indigo'd, DC and rollerset wrapped today, and I'm beat. I don't think I will be indigo'ing as often as i thought. This all day thing isn't my style. But I do LOVE THE RESULTS!!!


----------



## rainbowknots (Mar 29, 2009)

Checkin' in. My progress pic is in my siggy. I haven't got a regimen yet, still testing the waters to see what I can do. I have been using Hairveda products for the most part. Pretty satisfied so far, but this is only the beginning so I can't call anything a staple as of yet.

Here's right side dec 08


Heres right side march 09


left side dec 08


left march 09


The ladies on this board have been so helpful and I'm looking forward to hitting shoulder lenght (hopefully before christmas LOL)


----------



## ajacks (Mar 29, 2009)

Nice pogress!  Your hair looks so thick and pretty.  I'm sure you will be APL way before Dec.



Mo96 said:


> So far my progress has been coming along well! I created this pikistrip on this morning:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Mar 29, 2009)

amazing said:


> updates for amazing:
> i got a trimming this past week.. =( didn't want to, but i knew that was the best thing for my hair. so far my hair is thriving. no more breakage from split ends, and I caught them at the perfect time (that's what the stylist said).
> 
> anyways, i'm airdrying in rollerset now because I think i hate the dryer right now. I've prepooed, washed, henna'd, indigo'd, DC and rollerset wrapped today, and I'm beat. I don't think I will be indigo'ing as often as i thought. *This all day thing isn't my style. But I do LOVE THE RESULTS!*!!


I'm with you on that however, I made the choice to add this to my reggie once per month or every 6 weeks because the results are that good. Plus I want to hide my grays 

The henna is definitely helping me retain length. That and protein, my favorite Joicio. They both my friend.   Its hard to know my true length right now because I haven't straightened my hair in a long time.  I am going to see DSD to let her flat iron and trim my hair.  Its going to be a surprise to see my true length when she does it! 

I think it's going to be spring 2010 before I reach APL. We shall see...


----------



## Ivy Santolina (Mar 29, 2009)

I'm so happy about everyone's progress.  They keep me motivated.  

I updated my siggie.  Yesterday I A-vedic co-washed, hendigo'd my hairline, DC'd then tension blow-dried my hair.  I originally planned on texlaxing my hair yesterday too but changed my mind.  I wanted to stretch for no more than another 12 weeks.

I had my SO take my picture yesterday but when I updated my PikiStrip it was hard to make a good comparison with two different hair styles.  I thought it was dishonest.

So I had my SO take my picture again today with the same hair style as my Dec pic to make a better comparison.  I'm not gonna lie.  I 'bout cried when I saw the picture.  I knew my last setback cost me some length, but Dang!!!  I didn't think I lost that much hair!  Well, as the saying goes, the proof is in the picture (good or bad).  I'm hoping my next update (mid-end June) will be much better.

So my goal for these next three months is NO SETBACKS!!!!!  Wish me luck y'all.


----------



## flowinlocks (Mar 29, 2009)

Ivy Santolina said:


> I'm so happy about everyone's progress. They keep me motivated.
> 
> I updated my siggie. Yesterday I A-vedic co-washed, hendigo'd my hairline, DC'd then tension blow-dried my hair. I originally planned on texlaxing my hair yesterday too but changed my mind. I wanted to stretch for no more than another 12 weeks.
> 
> ...


 

Awww, don't worry Ivy, you'll get there, Ayurveda is is wonderful way to go to improve the overall health of your hair & increase length, (check out my photo album) Sometimes it takes a minute to get on track with a reggie that works, but I have no doubt you will be sucessfull this time NO SETBACKS!! NO SETBACKS!! Anyway, stay motivated girl  good luck!


----------



## flowinlocks (Mar 29, 2009)

ladylends said:


> Checkin' in. My progress pic is in my siggy. I haven't got a regimen yet, still testing the waters to see what I can do. I have been using Hairveda products for the most part. Pretty satisfied so far, but this is only the beginning so I can't call anything a staple as of yet.
> 
> Here's right side dec 08
> View attachment 30729
> ...


 
You're def. making progress!!




amazing said:


> updates for amazing:
> i got a trimming this past week.. =( didn't want to, but i knew that was the best thing for my hair. so far my hair is thriving. no more breakage from split ends, and I caught them at the perfect time (that's what the stylist said).
> 
> anyways, i'm airdrying in rollerset now because I think i hate the dryer right now. I've prepooed, washed, henna'd, indigo'd, DC and rollerset wrapped today, and I'm beat. I don't think I will be indigo'ing as often as i thought. This all day thing isn't my style. But I do LOVE THE RESULTS!!!


 

Way to go Amazing!! Great progress



lacreolegurl said:


> hi - just checking in with my march progress pic. i'm not quite sure how to add the updated pics...so i simply changed my siggy to the lastest pic from last week. happy growing ladies!


 
I love the thickness of your hair.



discodumpling said:


> Everyone is making great progress! We're all on target to meet that goal of APL at some point in 2009
> I'm twisting right now so I no I will not be flat ironing for progress this weekend. I'm also going to dust my twists, because i'm slowly trimming away my hennaed ends.
> 
> So here I go! Progress from January 09 through March 09 (March on the left) I'm pleased that my layers continue to fill in and my hair is moving ever so slowly down my 1st tattoo


 
Nice progress that tattoo will be covered before you know it!


----------



## flowinlocks (Mar 29, 2009)

I haven't posted an update pic. in this challenge yet, so here goes...


----------



## simplyme1985 (Mar 29, 2009)

Hi Ladies,
         I know its been a while. So much going on so here is my update, I couldn't add the middle picture from January so please refer to my album in my profile! HHG







[/url]

I'm slowly getting there YAY! 

I have one problem: thickness and I'm not sure its healthy...a little frustrating, how can I deal with this any ideas ladies


----------



## flowinlocks (Mar 29, 2009)

simplyme1985 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I know its been a while. So much going on so here is my update, I couldn't add the middle picture from January so please refer to my album in my profile! HHG
> 
> 
> ...


 

Way to go! You have def. retained length As far as thickness goes, I could use some more of that myself, Castor oil seems to help when I seal with it, Oh and of course Ayurveda


----------



## jaded_faerie (Mar 29, 2009)

So I finally got my hair braided.  I feel so good. I found someone who is reasonably priced, does not braid tight or heavy braids.  My braids feel so light...they are a little smaller then 
I would have liked but I'm still digging them.
I plan on keeping them in for 2 months...I should have an internship in New York this summer for 3 months...So I plan on getting a fresh set of braids before I head up there.  Hopefully they will last my whole stay,  The last thing I want to be concerned about is my hair.
I dont think I've ever posted progress pics  but I haven't straightened by hair in ages and to be honest I just haven't felt like it. But I will either in May(1 year since 2nd BC) or in October(1 year relaxer free).
And to the ladies who have posted progress pics, you all are so inspiring. Mo96 I absolutely adore your hair. Great progress!

Ciao.


----------



## jaded_faerie (Mar 29, 2009)

simplyme1985 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I know its been a while. So much going on so here is my update, I couldn't add the middle picture from January so please refer to my album in my profile! HHG
> 
> 
> ...



What helped with thickness for me in the past and present is...\
-stretching relaxers
-MTG
-protective styling/NO HEAT

In fact I haven't used heat in close to a year...The lady who was braiding my hair the other day, was like "OMG your hair is so thick, its taking me longer then usual to braid it." Which was mind boggling to me cause my hair has never been THICK THICK.  I think the lack of heat and constant protective styling has helped me achieve that.  Currently I dont use ANY growth aids.  I only take chlorella daily.


----------



## The Princess (Mar 29, 2009)

^^^I agree with you on stretching relaxers helps with thickness....Back in the day, I used to wear braids all the time and it would be months before I get a relaxer, if my hair going back into braids no need for me to relax it. But my hairline suffered badly so that why I stop wearing them. Then I got a bad reaction to a batch of hair and I sworn to never wear weave again, along with my BF tripping on me wearing weave as well. 

I just wear a bun and moisturize daily with, strecthing and I see its working wonders. I don't co wash as much, cause of laziness, but I still do bunning. No adverse actions.


----------



## Tinkerbell19 (Mar 29, 2009)

i took a progress pic last night and i have grown another inch since last mth woo hooo


----------



## Amerie123 (Mar 29, 2009)

flowinlocks said:


> I haven't posted an update pic. in this challenge yet, so here goes...



yep, you will definitely be APL before Dec. No Doubt about that.!!! Keep Up the Good Work!!


----------



## flowinlocks (Mar 29, 2009)

Tinkerbell19 said:


> i took a progress pic last night and i have grown another inch since last mth woo hooo


 
That awesome! what are you doing to get an inch a month?


----------



## taz007 (Mar 29, 2009)

simplyme1985 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I know its been a while. So much going on so here is my update, I couldn't add the middle picture from January so please refer to my album in my profile! HHG
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, nice progress!!!!


----------



## taz007 (Mar 29, 2009)

lacreolegurl said:


> hi - just checking in with my march progress pic. i'm not quite sure how to add the updated pics...so i simply changed my siggy to the lastest pic from last week. happy growing ladies!



LaCreolegurl,

Very nice!  Thick and fabulous hair!


----------



## taz007 (Mar 29, 2009)

Ivy Santolina said:


> I'm so happy about everyone's progress.  They keep me motivated.
> 
> I updated my siggie.  Yesterday I A-vedic co-washed, hendigo'd my hairline, DC'd then tension blow-dried my hair.  I originally planned on texlaxing my hair yesterday too but changed my mind.  I wanted to stretch for no more than another 12 weeks.
> 
> ...




I feel ya, girl!  However, your hair is still very thick and pretty.


----------



## taz007 (Mar 29, 2009)

Y'all know how much I was hatin' the 'v' so I blow dried my hair on Thursday so that I could make sure that I indeed had a 'v' and it was not my husband's handiwork.  

Sure thing, I don't have a 'v'.  Instead, I have some $#@, chewed up ends  (see signature below)   Ughhh.  

I just got a 1/2 inch trim this morning.  I will post another pic in June for my 1 year anniversary (I know that it states that I have been a member since January I believe, but I joined so that I could see SuperGirl's hair.  I got serious in June of 2008)


----------



## The Princess (Mar 29, 2009)

taz007 said:


> Y'all know how much I was hatin' the 'v' so I blow dried my hair so that I could make sure that I indeed had a 'v' and it was not my husband's handiwork.
> 
> Sure thing, I don't have a 'v'. Instead, I have some $#@, chewed up ends  (see signature below) Ughhh.
> 
> I just got a 1/2 inch trim this morning. I will post another pick in June for my 1 year anniversary (I know that it states that I have been a member since January I believe, but I joined so that I could see SuperGirl's hair. I got serious in June of 2008)


 
It will grow in..don't worry


----------



## simplyme1985 (Mar 29, 2009)

taz007 said:


> Wow, nice progress!!!!


 

Thanks! But I love your thickness...i'm envious in a good way!


----------



## Jaxhair (Mar 30, 2009)

flowinlocks said:


> Lol, I feel you, but if that isn't your collarbone you're touching? Then what its it???
> you are there in my eyes.





shortdub78 said:


> from the chart, your hair is shoulder length.  girl claim it!



Girls, I don't know, lol. I guess I might bite the bullet and go to a hairdresser one of these days for a straightening and a trim then see exactly where I'm at. But not yet (haven't blowdried since 2007!). I'll carry on with what i'm doing and see how it goes. Might straighten in September for a family wedding, so we'll see!

Thanks anyway, I'm just so glad and thankful my hair is growing!


----------



## Ivy Santolina (Mar 30, 2009)

flowinlocks said:


> Awww, don't worry Ivy, you'll get there, Ayurveda is is wonderful way to go to improve the overall health of your hair & increase length, (check out my photo album) Sometimes it takes a minute to get on track with a reggie that works, but I have no doubt you will be sucessfull this time NO SETBACKS!! NO SETBACKS!! Anyway, stay motivated girl  good luck!





taz007 said:


> I feel ya, girl!  However, your hair is still very thick and pretty.



Thanks so much ladies.  Yeah Taz, surprisingly with all of that hair that ended up in the sink and on the floor, I still have a lot hair.  Your ends don't look chewed up at all.  Regardless of V or no V, your hair is pretty too.  Flowinlocks, I'm gonna check out your album.  I love the progress you've made.  You got that CBL.   

Seeing everyone's success is such an inspiration.  I'm so glad I found LHCF.


----------



## SCarolinaGirl (Mar 30, 2009)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Yesterday was wash day and I began by prepooing with a mix of aussie moist and EVOO. I then washed with aphogee and dc'd with heat with a mix of SE megasilk, lustrasilk shea butter and EVOO . I roller set then saran wrapped. I am 6 weeks post so I couldn't get my new growth straight. Here's the result of all of my hard work, lol!


----------



## NuBraveHeart (Mar 30, 2009)

alright, here is my 1st quarter pic.  it doesn't feel like anything is happening, seeing as how i am gradually trimming off all full relaxed ends in favor of my texlaxed roots.  but, i will just keep my patience...


----------



## Amerie123 (Mar 30, 2009)

NuBraveHeart said:


> alright, here is my 1st quarter pic.  it doesn't feel like anything is happening, seeing as how i am gradually trimming off all full relaxed ends in favor of my texlaxed roots.  but, i will just keep my patience...



never mind!! <-- I thought I couldn't see the pic. But I see it now!! Great progress!!


----------



## jovan787 (Mar 30, 2009)

Hi Ladies!!  So glad to join you!  Below are my starting pics.  Unfortunately my hair grows in a W so Im working on to fill this gap at get to full APL by  December .  HHG!!


----------



## taz007 (Mar 30, 2009)

NuBraveHeart said:


> alright, here is my 1st quarter pic.  it doesn't feel like anything is happening, seeing as how i am gradually trimming off all full relaxed ends in favor of my texlaxed roots.  but, i will just keep my patience...



oooooh... pretty, shiny hair! Good progress!


----------



## msdevo (Mar 30, 2009)

Alrighty ladies, here are a few of my pics from the other day(March 28th).  I relaxed on the 18th but wasnt able to take any pics.  I added one to my sig pikistrip to show a lil bit of my progress.  I had not added any product to my hair in the pics so my hair looks a lil shabby. But I do see some growth!!!!!!!


----------



## SCarolinaGirl (Mar 30, 2009)

msdevo said:


> Alrighty ladies, here are a few of my pics from the other day(March 28th). I relaxed on the 18th but wasnt able to take any pics. I added one to my sig pikistrip to show a lil bit of my progress. I had not added any product to my hair in the pics so my hair looks a lil shabby. But I do see some growth!!!!!!!


 
Great progress!


----------



## SCarolinaGirl (Mar 30, 2009)

NuBraveHeart said:


> alright, here is my 1st quarter pic. it doesn't feel like anything is happening, seeing as how i am gradually trimming off all full relaxed ends in favor of my texlaxed roots. but, i will just keep my patience...


 
Your hair looks really healthy, I love the shine!


----------



## flowinlocks (Mar 30, 2009)

NuBraveHeart said:


> alright, here is my 1st quarter pic. it doesn't feel like anything is happening, seeing as how i am gradually trimming off all full relaxed ends in favor of my texlaxed roots. but, i will just keep my patience...


 
Looks healthy & shiny




futurescbride said:


> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> Yesterday was wash day and I began by prepooing with a mix of aussie moist and EVOO. I then washed with aphogee and dc'd with heat with a mix of SE megasilk, lustrasilk shea butter and EVOO . I roller set then saran wrapped. I am 6 weeks post so* I couldn't get my new growth* *straight.* Here's the result of all of my hard work, lol!


It still looks good, keep it growing girl!!




msdevo said:


> Alrighty ladies, here are a few of my pics from the other day(March 28th). I relaxed on the 18th but wasnt able to take any pics. I added one to my sig pikistrip to show a lil bit of my progress. I had not added any product to my hair in the pics so my hair looks a lil shabby. *But I do see some growth*!!!!!!!


So do I!! It's brushing them shoulders.




jovan787 said:


> Hi Ladies!! So glad to join you! Below are my starting pics. Unfortunately my hair grows in a W so Im working on to fill this gap at get to full APL by December . HHG!!


Welcome to the challenge


----------



## msdevo (Mar 30, 2009)

I was smiling from ear to ear when I felt my hair back there. Its such a big step from being bald back there.


flowinlocks said:


> So do I!! It's brushing them shoulders.


----------



## SouthernStunner (Mar 30, 2009)

*TRIVIA TIME!!!!!!*



How many members are officially signed up for this challenge???
First person to PM me with the correct number is the winner!​


----------



## msdevo (Mar 30, 2009)

Wake up ladies!!!!!


----------



## SouthernStunner (Mar 30, 2009)

The winner is TAZ!!!!!!


CONGRTS!!!!!


----------



## The Princess (Mar 30, 2009)

SouthernStunner said:


> The winner is TAZ!!!!!!
> 
> 
> CONGRTS!!!!!


 
CONGRAT TAZ......

I looked at all those names and was like yeah right..


----------



## msdevo (Mar 30, 2009)

Go Taz!!!  

I couldnt win again   lol


----------



## taz007 (Mar 30, 2009)

The Princess said:


> CONGRAT TAZ......
> 
> I looked at all those names and was like yeah right..


 
Microsoft Excel, baby!!!


----------



## The Princess (Mar 30, 2009)

msdevo said:


> Go Taz!!!
> 
> I couldnt win again  lol


 

GOOOODDDD


----------



## The Princess (Mar 30, 2009)

taz007 said:


> Microsoft Excel, baby!!!


 
Pretty Clever


----------



## msdevo (Mar 30, 2009)

* 
Yup just copy and paste

* 


taz007 said:


> Microsoft Excel, baby!!!


----------



## msdevo (Mar 30, 2009)

LOL  I know SS asked me if I ever went to sleep, lmao

I knew it but I couldnt win. Yall know I was up on it too


The Princess said:


> GOOOODDDD


----------



## taz007 (Mar 30, 2009)

The Princess said:


> GOOOODDDD



I, too, am glad!



The Princess said:


> Pretty Clever



I try.  It helps being a computer engineer by trade.



msdevo said:


> LOL  I know SS asked me if I ever went to sleep, lmao
> 
> I knew it but I couldnt win. Yall know I was up on it too


Do you sleep???


----------



## msdevo (Mar 30, 2009)

Sure do. Im bout to go right now lol

Im an Accountant so I see numbers all day.



taz007 said:


> Do you sleep???


----------



## The Princess (Mar 30, 2009)

Your hair is growing in good. Keep up the good work. 



msdevo said:


> Alrighty ladies, here are a few of my pics from the other day(March 28th). I relaxed on the 18th but wasnt able to take any pics. I added one to my sig pikistrip to show a lil bit of my progress. I had not added any product to my hair in the pics so my hair looks a lil shabby. But I do see some growth!!!!!!!


----------



## SelfStyled (Mar 30, 2009)

Nubraveheart, MsDevo and Jovan you guys are doing so good.....I love seeing progress pictures, I can't get enough.


----------



## flowinlocks (Mar 30, 2009)

Congratulations Taz!!


----------



## innocentdevil (Mar 31, 2009)

updates :trampolin lol....you cant really tell off the pic but im 5 inches away from APL...hopefully if i dont have any set backs i can reach my goal before the year is over


----------



## msdevo (Mar 31, 2009)

Thank you. Once I hit 8 weeks I think I am gonna get some micro braids  but I do not want to mess up my progess. I havent had them since 2006. I probably just have to stand my ground if they start braiding them to tight. 


The Princess said:


> Your hair is growing in good. Keep up the good work.


 

I know right. Seeing pics of my fellow challengers helps me get over my weekly hurdles.


SelfStyled said:


> Nubraveheart, MsDevo and Jovan you guys are doing so good.....I love seeing progress pictures, I can't get enough.


----------



## The Princess (Mar 31, 2009)

^^^Microbraids you have to be careful...just stand your ground. But you will good growth with them and that two months of low manipulation.


----------



## msdevo (Mar 31, 2009)

I am finally getting my edges to grow right and I do not want that be ruined.


----------



## kittenz (Mar 31, 2009)

I'll be 12 weeks post this Saturday and I think i'll get a TU.  Either way I post pics then.  

Last weekend I DC for the first time with garlic that I ran through the food processor with jasmine oil and ORS con (way too many smells erplexed) but I managed through it and it stopped ALL my shedding.  I'm grateful esp. since my shedding gets out of hand when it time for a TU.  I just had to wash my hair again the next day to be SURE my hair didn't stink.


----------



## PrissyMiss (Mar 31, 2009)

I'm 7 weeks post. So I won't be posting a picture until May 11th. But I may have to do a chop since right side is about 2 inches longer than left side.  But I will see on May 11th.


----------



## HarlemHottie (Mar 31, 2009)

here are my lates pics but I had a roller set done so you can't really see the growth...













THIS WAS MY 1ST RELAXER SINCE 11/30/08...


----------



## p381 (Mar 31, 2009)

Wow, you guys have come a long way!!!!!! I'm very impressed............can i sign up?


----------



## LushLox (Mar 31, 2009)

p381 said:


> Wow, you guys have come a long way!!!!!! I'm very impressed............can i sign up?





The more the merrier - and welcome! 


Nice rollerset Harlem Hottie!


----------



## The Princess (Mar 31, 2009)

Im 9 weeks post. 3 more weeks to go.


----------



## The Princess (Mar 31, 2009)

msdevo said:


> I am finally getting my edges to grow right and I do not want that be ruined.


 

I did braids, weaves, sew in and my edges were gone. I just had to give up. My edges just now, are full with the baby hair back. Yeah I lost it all. I didn't think I could grow hair without additional hair, but I am doing it. So I can do without it, I do sometimes think about it and want to get the urge and get braids, but I don't want to take any chances.


----------



## MA2010 (Mar 31, 2009)

I have my UPDATE PICS ladies.............

Last night I DC'd on dry hair for an hour with Organic Olive Oil Deep Conditioner, washed with Slicon Mix Shampoo, conditioned with Silicon Mix conditioner, blowdried, then flat ironed using Sabino Moisture Block and Chi Silk Infusion for my March 31 updates.

The results were amazing!!! 

The front of my hair is about an inch from APL but my back and nape have only grew a little. Extra TLC will be needed to get me over the SL hump. 

Enjoy these pics. For more, check out my fotki here: http://public.fotki.com/Nurse-Manushka/march2009update/

Pics start to finish:





































*Please try not to quote the pics......too many!!!! *


----------



## msdevo (Mar 31, 2009)

Thats exactly how I am feeling.  I'm just getting tired of bunning every day. 



The Princess said:


> I did braids, weaves, sew in and my edges were gone. I just had to give up. My edges just now, are full with the baby hair back. Yeah I lost it all.* I didn't think I could grow hair without additional hair*, but I am doing it. So I can do without it, I do sometimes think about it and want to get the urge and get braids, but I don't want to take any chances.


----------



## msdevo (Mar 31, 2009)

Girl your are mos def gonna be APL waaaaaay before December. Your NG is popping.


Manushka said:


> I have my UPDATE PICS ladies.............
> 
> Last night I DC'd on dry hair for an hour with Organic Olive Oil Deep Conditioner, washed with Slicon Mix Shampoo, conditioned with Silicon Mix conditioner, blowdried, then flat ironed using Sabino Moisture Block and Chi Silk Infusion for my March 31 updates.
> 
> ...


----------



## LushLox (Mar 31, 2009)

Wow, nice results Manuska, you're nearly there already.


----------



## msdevo (Mar 31, 2009)

Nice rollerset!!  


HarlemHottie said:


> here are my lates pics but I had a roller set done so you can't really see the growth...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## naijanikki (Mar 31, 2009)

Hey Ladies!
Just posting my update pic.  Unfortunately, not much has changed after I got a "trim" earlier this year.  But I'm looking forward not back.  APL, here I come!


----------



## MA2010 (Mar 31, 2009)

naijanikki said:


> Hey Ladies!
> Just posting my update pic. Unfortunately, not much has changed after I got a "trim" earlier this year. But I'm looking forward not back. APL, here I come!


 

Your hair looks great!!! The shine and color is gorgeous!!!


----------



## naijanikki (Mar 31, 2009)

Thanks Manushka! I'm loving your length and thickness!  Grow on, girl!


----------



## The Princess (Mar 31, 2009)

msdevo said:


> Thats exactly how I am feeling. I'm just getting tired of bunning every day.


 
I bun everyday too. But I know it will pay off. You not by yourself.


----------



## The Princess (Mar 31, 2009)

Manushka...Girl your hair looks so good. Its full all the way around and very shiney.


----------



## The Princess (Mar 31, 2009)

naijanikki said:


> Hey Ladies!
> Just posting my update pic. Unfortunately, not much has changed after I got a "trim" earlier this year. But I'm looking forward not back. APL, here I come!


 
 Your hair looks good.


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 31, 2009)

msdevo said:


> I'm just getting tired of bunning every day.


Me too !



The Princess said:


> I bun everyday too. But I know it will pay off. You not by yourself.


Then I remind myself of this ^^.  

I keep thinking of braids too.  I have had every kind and I did them back to back for a very long time. My edges are telling me "girl don't do it! !


----------



## taz007 (Mar 31, 2009)

naijanikki said:


> Hey Ladies!
> Just posting my update pic.  Unfortunately, not much has changed after I got a "trim" earlier this year.  But I'm looking forward not back.  APL, here I come!



Wow, the shine!  Looking good!


----------



## msdevo (Mar 31, 2009)

Exactly!!!  


Shay72 said:


> Me too !
> 
> 
> Then I remind myself of this ^^.
> ...


----------



## DaPPeR (Mar 31, 2009)

This might sound petty, but it really just hit me just now that I am apart of this challenge. When I joined LHCF, I remember seeing such threads on the board and thinking "It will be forever before I can join those". Well I am here and I am DETERMINED for this goal to be met.

We can do it ladies!


----------



## DaPPeR (Mar 31, 2009)

taz007 said:


> Wow, the shine!  Looking good!



Taz, your going to be APL way before December..Go you!


----------



## Jaxhair (Apr 1, 2009)

Wonderful progress you ladies!


----------



## kittenz (Apr 1, 2009)

Wonderful progress pics. 

Manushka, you got skills with that flat iron.  Your hair looks great.


----------



## njerannce (Apr 1, 2009)

I will be posting my progress (hopefully I've made some) on Friday as I'm going to the salon for a steam. I'm 9 weeks post and I've got a little ng bt not as much as wish to have. Manuska I'm lovin ur hair!!


----------



## SelfStyled (Apr 1, 2009)

Naijia your hair looks great- remember slow and steady wins the race.


----------



## jaded_faerie (Apr 1, 2009)

Manushka your hair looks great! Great progress pics ladies.


----------



## naijanikki (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks everyone for all the kind words!  Self-Styled, I definetly have to remember that!!


----------



## jamaicalovely (Apr 2, 2009)

naijanikki said:


> Hey Ladies!
> Just posting my update pic.  Unfortunately, not much has changed after I got a "trim" earlier this year.  But I'm looking forward not back.  APL, here I come!


looking good


----------



## KizzieNapps (Apr 2, 2009)

Update:

4/2/09


----------



## loulou82 (Apr 2, 2009)

Great update *KizzieNapps*! Does the line represent APL?


----------



## KizzieNapps (Apr 2, 2009)

loulou82 said:


> Great update *KizzieNapps*! Does the line represent APL?


 
I think so...LOL. I dont know if I should have marked it based on arms up or down


----------



## Kurly K (Apr 2, 2009)

KizzieNapps keep going you're getting close!!!

Naijanikki your hair is gorgeous!!!!


----------



## aa9746 (Apr 2, 2009)

Wonderful update. 



KizzieNapps said:


> Update:
> 
> 4/2/09


----------



## flowinlocks (Apr 2, 2009)

innocentdevil said:


> updates :trampolin lol....you cant really tell off the pic but im 5 inches away from APL...hopefully if i dont have any set backs i can reach my goal before the year is over
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## naijanikki (Apr 3, 2009)

Great progress Kizzie!!!


----------



## ChemistryGirl (Apr 3, 2009)

Hi Ladies,
I am so impressed by your progress! 

Attached are my 3 month update pics. Honestly I'm not too happy with my growth, but my hair is soooo much healthier!

HHG


----------



## MA2010 (Apr 3, 2009)

ChemistryGirl said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I am so impressed by your progress!
> 
> Attached are my 3 month update pics. Honestly I'm not too happy with my growth, but my hair is soooo much healthier!
> ...



Health before length!!! I see thickness and volume. Great progress!!!


----------



## flowinlocks (Apr 3, 2009)

Manushka said:


> Health before length!!! I see thickness and volume. Great progress!!!


 

I agree


----------



## ChemistryGirl (Apr 3, 2009)

Thanks Ladies! 



Manushka said:


> Health before length!!! I see thickness and volume. Great progress!!!





flowinlocks said:


> I agree



Oh and am I SL? I am updating my siggy and I think I'm just about SL.....?


----------



## loulou82 (Apr 3, 2009)

Here is my update. I want to be full SL at the end of this quarter so I'm doing nothing but protective styles. I'm in two strand twists right now.


----------



## msdevo (Apr 3, 2009)

APL is at your backdoor!!  Wonderful progress


KizzieNapps said:


> Update:
> 
> 4/2/09


----------



## msdevo (Apr 3, 2009)

I am so proud of you ladies. Now who was it that said we not gonna make it to APL by Dec 09??  We can prove them wrong.. Yes we can!!!!!!


----------



## Platinum (Apr 3, 2009)

KizzieNapps said:


> Update:
> 
> 4/2/09


 


loulou82 said:


> Here is my update. I want to be full SL at the end of this quarter so I'm doing nothing but protective styles. I'm in two strand twists right now.


 

Congratulations, Ladies!


----------



## Nya33 (Apr 3, 2009)

Hi all just posted a separate progress thread but here is my progress on megatek up to april. I really need to get back on it the problem is i'm in a period where i want to keep changing styles! I know too much manipulation!

I'm praying i reach APL by Dec 09, lol!

Wishing you all well!
 Sep 08




 Dec08




Apr09





April 09


----------



## **Glamourlicious** (Apr 3, 2009)

I am still trying to make it to APL...I hope to make it before the end of summer.


----------



## kinkylyfe (Apr 4, 2009)

Regimine: I’ve been wearing half wig w/ cornrows underneath. I spritz my hair almost daily in the morning with vegt glycerin, aloe juice and rosemary or peppermint. Also use MT/OCT in scalp at night approx 3days/ week and always use a leave in conditioner. Lastly, POO & DC bi-monthly.
Plan: taking a break and getting braids!


----------



## Nya33 (Apr 4, 2009)

Manushka said:


> I have my UPDATE PICS ladies.............
> 
> Last night I DC'd on dry hair for an hour with Organic Olive Oil Deep Conditioner, washed with Slicon Mix Shampoo, conditioned with Silicon Mix conditioner, blowdried, then flat ironed using Sabino Moisture Block and Chi Silk Infusion for my March 31 updates.
> 
> ...


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 4, 2009)

loulou82 said:


> Here is my update. I want to be full SL at the end of this quarter so I'm doing nothing but protective styles. I'm in two strand twists right now.



when did you hit shoulder length?  that is some good growth.


----------



## truthbetold (Apr 4, 2009)

Hi everyone. I'm finally checking in. Sorry I didn't post sooner but wanted to wait until my next relaxer. Finally relaxed on April 3 and am sad to say I am not pleased with my retention---at all. Just finished a 10 week stretch and my hair looks no longer than 10 weeks ago--I think I actually may have lost some length . I've been switching products in and out of my regi so I think that could be part of the problem. Anyway...my progress pics are below and please disregard the date--i need to reset my camera. The 1st pic is from Jan 24,09 relaxer. The 2nd is from April 3,09. HHG.


----------



## manter26 (Apr 4, 2009)

truthbetold said:


> Hi everyone. I'm finally checking in. Sorry I didn't post sooner but wanted to wait until my next relaxer. Finally relaxed on April 3 and am sad to say I am not pleased with my retention---at all. Just finished a 10 week stretch and my hair looks no longer than 10 weeks ago--I think I actually may have lost some length . I've been switching products in and out of my regi so I think that could be part of the problem. Anyway...my progress pics are below and please disregard the date--i need to reset my camera. The 1st pic is from Jan 24,09 relaxer. The 2nd is from April 3,09. HHG.


it looks longer to me. u can tell by wear it hits ur shoulder blades. and it definitely looks thicker. great progress!


----------



## Minnie (Apr 4, 2009)

Just checking in.  I just re-braided after only 2weeks.  I have no idea what went wrong this time.  But everything is going fine.


----------



## sparklebh (Apr 4, 2009)

I am I too late to join. I am new and not sure how to post pics. I am EL right now on the sides and NL in the back.Would love to be SL by July it's my SO b-day. He thinks I am crazy with all my talk about hair and stuff. Would just love to see his face when I take my bun down in July and he see the growth.


----------



## LushLox (Apr 4, 2009)

truthbetold said:


> Hi everyone. I'm finally checking in. Sorry I didn't post sooner but wanted to wait until my next relaxer. Finally relaxed on April 3 and am sad to say I am not pleased with my retention---at all. Just finished a 10 week stretch and my hair looks no longer than 10 weeks ago--I think I actually may have lost some length . I've been switching products in and out of my regi so I think that could be part of the problem. Anyway...my progress pics are below and please disregard the date--i need to reset my camera. The 1st pic is from Jan 24,09 relaxer. The 2nd is from April 3,09. HHG.



That's how I felt after a long stretch too, but sometimes it's not about the length, it's about thickness, and your hair definitely looks thicker.


----------



## Nya33 (Apr 5, 2009)

truthbetold said:


> Hi everyone. I'm finally checking in. Sorry I didn't post sooner but wanted to wait until my next relaxer. Finally relaxed on April 3 and am sad to say I am not pleased with my retention---at all. Just finished a 10 week stretch and my hair looks no longer than 10 weeks ago--I think I actually may have lost some length . I've been switching products in and out of my regi so I think that could be part of the problem. Anyway...my progress pics are below and please disregard the date--i need to reset my camera. The 1st pic is from Jan 24,09 relaxer. The 2nd is from April 3,09. HHG.


 
It is definitely fuller, hang in there and as you are marking your progress you will see the difference as your hair continues to grow.


----------



## SCarolinaGirl (Apr 5, 2009)

I've decided to relax my hair today. I'm 7 weeks 1 day post and I don't think stretching is for me. I'll be back with a progress update later!


----------



## taz007 (Apr 5, 2009)

futurescbride said:


> I've decided to relax my hair today. I'm 7 weeks 1 day post and I don't think stretching is for me. I'll be back with a progress update later!



Oooooo, I can't wait to see your update.  Your hair looks really good! 

I am with you on the relaxing.  I am 7 weeks post as well and my NG is outta control.  I did a hot oil treatment last night and will rinse it out this morning.  If this does not work I will be relaxing on Tuesday.


----------



## SCarolinaGirl (Apr 5, 2009)

Here's my length shot... Sorry that some are dark, my camera was being special! I'm going to update my siggy in a few...


----------



## MA2010 (Apr 5, 2009)

Futurescbride,

Your hair is growing girl! I bet you will make APL real soon.


----------



## The Princess (Apr 5, 2009)

Futurescbride, you hair has taken off full speed ahead. Whatever you doing, keep doing it. You will at APL in no time. Good Job.


----------



## The Princess (Apr 5, 2009)

Right now, im DC with ORS Replenish Pak and I mixed some Jojoba Oil with it. Then im going to decide if im going to relax this week, or can I wait another 2 weeks. This week I will be 10 weeks post, im trying to do another 12 weeks.


----------



## The Princess (Apr 5, 2009)

truthbetold said:


> Hi everyone. I'm finally checking in. Sorry I didn't post sooner but wanted to wait until my next relaxer. Finally relaxed on April 3 and am sad to say I am not pleased with my retention---at all. Just finished a 10 week stretch and my hair looks no longer than 10 weeks ago--I think I actually may have lost some length . I've been switching products in and out of my regi so I think that could be part of the problem. Anyway...my progress pics are below and please disregard the date--i need to reset my camera. The 1st pic is from Jan 24,09 relaxer. The 2nd is from April 3,09. HHG.


 
Well to me your hair look alot fuller and thicker...and I would take thickness and fullness over length anyday..You did good.


----------



## ajacks (Apr 5, 2009)

Just checking in.  I am removing my sew-in on Wednesday and getting another install.  I probably won't do a length check but I will get a chance to re-evaluate my hair for the first time since my henna fiasco.  Hopefully my hair was able to recover some this last 5-weeks and I won't need a major trim.  I was hoping to make APL by August; but  I have to keep reminding myself  "health over thickness".


----------



## latingirly020488 (Apr 5, 2009)

Hey ladies! I am also checking in and I have decided to try and stretch for 5-6 months... so I wont have any update pics till August. I am hoping that by then I could be atleast 1inch away from APL. I will be combing my hair once a week , washing once a week including deep conditioning and rollersetting. moisturizing with lisa akbari moisturizer plus and sealing ends with coconut oil. I also be trying the coconut milk and lime treatment to soften my new growth while im stretching. Wish me luck ! I wish you ladies all the luck and YES we will be armpit length before 09 is over we can do it!


----------



## taz007 (Apr 5, 2009)

ajacks said:


> Just checking in.  I am removing my sew-in on Wednesday and getting another install.  I probably won't do a length check but I will get a chance to re-evaluate my hair for the first time since my henna fiasco.  Hopefully my hair was able to recover some this last 5-weeks and I won't need a major trim.  I was hoping to make APL by August; but  I have to keep reminding myself  "health over thickness".



Ajacks,

If I may ask, what exactly does Reneice do to make everyone's hair look fabulous?  Does she have you follow a specific routine? Shampoo, conditioning, and trimming regime? Thank you.


----------



## ajacks (Apr 5, 2009)

taz007 said:


> Ajacks,
> 
> If I may ask, what exactly does Reneice do to make everyone's hair look fabulous? Does she have you follow a specific routine? Shampoo, conditioning, and trimming regime? Thank you.


 
I get asked this question often, and I honestly don't have an answer for it.  My regimen is really simple(and yes she did help me come up with this regimen): wash/dc once every 2-weeks, moisturize/seal every other day and OCT on scalp daily. I get a new install every 6-8 weeks.  I relax every 6-months.  I only go to Reniece for installs and chemical services.  She only trims my hair twice a year. She has suggested products for me to use such as SheScentIt and Mizani.  

At each appointment we discuss what I have/have not been doing to my hair since the last time I saw her.  If she does not like the look/feel of my hair then we will tweak my regimen accordingly. The last time I went to her was the day after I used the henna and she absolutely hated everything about my hair that day.  I guess the big deal with her is that she really knows hair, and how healthy hair should look and feel. That's about it.


----------



## msa (Apr 5, 2009)

Wow you ladies are doing really well.

I know last time I posted in here I said I was going to get a weave. But, I'm too lazy. So I think I'm just going to try wearing a bun (with some added hair) for a while. I may also start detangling daily, just to see what happens. I need to find some cute headbands. Anyway, I'm thinking by keeping my ends in a bun I should be able to retain more.


----------



## flowinlocks (Apr 5, 2009)

loulou82 said:


> Here is my update. I want to be full SL at the end of this quarter so I'm doing nothing but protective styles. I'm in two strand twists right now.


 


Nya33 said:


> Hi all just posted a separate progress thread but here is my progress on megatek up to april. I really need to get back on it the problem is i'm in a period where i want to keep changing styles! I know too much manipulation!
> 
> I'm praying i reach APL by Dec 09, lol!
> 
> ...


 


truthbetold said:


> Hi everyone. I'm finally checking in. Sorry I didn't post sooner but wanted to wait until my next relaxer. Finally relaxed on April 3 and am sad to say I am not pleased with my retention---at all. Just finished a 10 week stretch and my hair looks no longer than 10 weeks ago--I think I actually may have lost some length . I've been switching products in and out of my regi so I think that could be part of the problem. Anyway...my progress pics are below and please disregard the date--i need to reset my camera. The 1st pic is from Jan 24,09 relaxer. The 2nd is from April 3,09. HHG.


 


futurescbride said:


> Here's my length shot... Sorry that some are dark, my camera was being special! I'm going to update my siggy in a few...
> 
> 
> Keep it growing ladies!! We're getting there slowly but surely, nice progress


----------



## loulou82 (Apr 6, 2009)

shortdub78 said:


> when did you hit shoulder length?  that is some good growth.



I was probably at SL in December/ January. But I wait until I'm a little past to claim lengths. I could be considered full SL now but I want another inch.


----------



## LivingDoll (Apr 6, 2009)

ajacks said:


> I get asked this question often, and I honestly don't have an answer for it. My regimen is really simple(and yes she did help me come up with this regimen): wash/dc once every 2-weeks, moisturize/seal every other day and OCT on scalp daily. I get a new install every 6-8 weeks. I relax every 6-months. I only go to Reniece for installs and chemical services. She only trims my hair twice a year. She has suggested products for me to use such as SheScentIt and Mizani.
> 
> At each appointment we discuss what I have/have not been doing to my hair since the last time I saw her. If she does not like the look/feel of my hair then we will tweak my regimen accordingly. The last time I went to her was the day after I used the henna and she absolutely hated everything about my hair that day.  I guess the big deal with her is that she really knows hair, and how healthy hair should look and feel. That's about it.


 
Ajacks, your hair looks phenomenal! I am patiently awaiting getting in with Reneice or Breon. It'll happen one of these days.


----------



## LushLox (Apr 6, 2009)

ajacks said:


> I get asked this question often, and I honestly don't have an answer for it. My regimen is really simple(and yes she did help me come up with this regimen): wash/dc once every 2-weeks, moisturize/seal every other day and OCT on scalp daily. I get a new install every 6-8 weeks. I relax every 6-months. I only go to Reniece for installs and chemical services. She only trims my hair twice a year. She has suggested products for me to use such as SheScentIt and Mizani.
> 
> At each appointment we discuss what I have/have not been doing to my hair since the last time I saw her. If she does not like the look/feel of my hair then we will tweak my regimen accordingly. The last time I went to her was the day after I used the henna and she absolutely hated everything about my hair that day.  I guess the big deal with her is that she really knows hair, and how healthy hair should look and feel. That's about it.


 

Now _this_  is what you call a good hairdressing service.  It sounds like you actually receive a consultation at each visit, which is excellent.  Is she expensive?  I'm not sure why I ask that, it's not like I can pop in for an appointment! 

Your hair looks absolutely divine by the way!


----------



## Kurly K (Apr 6, 2009)

ok update update update....i think it's a 3 month update or something close to it??









its also my one year nappiversary!!!

my one pic touching APL in the front! lol its pretty sad


----------



## flowinlocks (Apr 6, 2009)

Kurly K said:


> ok update update update....i think it's a 3 month update or something close to it??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  yay!! you are touching in the front!!! And the back is so close you'll be there before you know it Congrats on your progress.


----------



## SCarolinaGirl (Apr 6, 2009)

Kurly K said:


> ok update update update....i think it's a 3 month update or something close to it??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
You are so close to APL! Great progress!


----------



## ajacks (Apr 6, 2009)

LivingDoll said:


> Ajacks, your hair looks phenomenal! I am patiently awaiting getting in with Reneice or Breon. It'll happen one of these days.


 
Thanks!  You won't regret the wait. 



Cream Tee said:


> Now _this_ is what you call a good hairdressing service. It sounds like you actually receive a consultation at each visit, which is excellent. Is she expensive? I'm not sure why I ask that, it's not like I can pop in for an appointment!
> 
> Your hair looks absolutely divine by the way!


 
Yes,  I get a consultation at every visit.  I bring my list of products and regimen and we discuss every detail.


----------



## msdevo (Apr 6, 2009)

Congrats on your nappiversay and reaching APL.  



Kurly K said:


> ok update update update....i think it's a 3 month update or something close to it??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## The Princess (Apr 6, 2009)

Oh how I love ORS Replenish Paks...That stuff is so good. My NG is so soft and I was able to really comb through and detangle it really well. Now I will be able to stretch another 2 weeks.


----------



## taz007 (Apr 6, 2009)

I just relaxed today (ahhhh, much better) and I can not seem to get a decent picture.  I am about 1 inch from APL I believe.

I will take a picture and post on Saturday when my DH gets home.


----------



## The Princess (Apr 7, 2009)

taz007 said:


> I just relaxed today (ahhhh, much better) and I can not seem to get a decent picture. I am about 1 inch from APL I believe.
> 
> I will take a picture and post on Saturday when my DH gets home.


 

Can't wait to see your pics, your hair is already nice and full.


----------



## unalteredone (Apr 7, 2009)

The Princess said:


> Oh how I love ORS Replenish Paks...That stuff is so good. My NG is so soft and I was able to really comb through and detangle it really well. Now I will be able to stretch another 2 weeks.



OMG i DCed with ORS today and my hair felt SO amazing.  I'm so mad they changed the formula!


----------



## The Princess (Apr 7, 2009)

unalteredone said:


> OMG i DCed with ORS today and my hair felt SO amazing.  I'm so mad they changed the formula!


 
Yeah me too, but I bought 2 big bottles of the old versions they still have them at the BSS I go too. I will probally buy another next week.  

I do have the new bottle, I bought by accident, I might give it a try to see, if there is a difference, if not, then I should be good. As long as I get that slip.


----------



## msdevo (Apr 7, 2009)

Can't wait to see your pics. 



taz007 said:


> I just relaxed today (ahhhh, much better) and I can not seem to get a decent picture. I am about 1 inch from APL I believe.
> 
> I will take a picture and post on Saturday when my DH gets home.


----------



## Purfectalibi (Apr 7, 2009)

Sorry i'm so late with my march update (lots and lots of working)
My regimen has changed since i've last posted. I was trying to take an all natural approach to my hair with everything except relaxing, DIDN'T WORK FOR ME. My problem was not the things that I was using, but the balance was not right for my hair. This cause serious breakage. So, I changed my regimen before i ended up having a set back.
My new regimen is as follows:
Shampoo and DC 1x per week w/ Aphogee shampoo for damaged hair and 2 minute keratin
Multi vitamin nightly 
MSM 3x per day (consuming 1 bottle of with each pill I *PERSONALLY* have not had any negative side effects)
Protective style daily (simple updo or half wig, im lazy)
Aphogee 2 step protein treatment every 6 weeks
This new regimen got my hair back into ship shape IMMEDIATELY
Sorry for the novel..... I'll try to post the new pics tonight


----------



## MA2010 (Apr 7, 2009)

^^^Purfectalibi,

Your regi sounds great! Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## loulou82 (Apr 7, 2009)

My fiance bought me a pack of EZ Combs to dress up my twists. I'm so happy lol. Plus DSD should be mailing off the progress tee's this week so I'll now have a more accurate way of measuring my progress.


----------



## Purfectalibi (Apr 7, 2009)

My march up date:





BTW I switched to Optimum Anti breakage relaxer which I officially love


----------



## Minnie (Apr 8, 2009)

Futuresbride,
Great progress, keep up to good work.


----------



## Minnie (Apr 8, 2009)

Kurly K
Wow, wonderful progress.  You are almost APL.  Keep growing girl.


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane (Apr 8, 2009)

*i totally forgot about this challenge. i'll try to update today.*


----------



## taz007 (Apr 8, 2009)

taz007 said:


> I just relaxed today (ahhhh, much better) and I can not seem to get a decent picture.  I am about 1 inch from APL I believe.
> 
> I will take a picture and post on Saturday when my DH gets home.



Ok, I tried one last time to get a pic and here it is (sorry, this was the best that I can do).  As stated before, I will get my husband to take another pic when he gets back from his business trip.

Now, how far am I away from APL??????


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 8, 2009)

^^It's really hard to tell because your arm is up and you look like you might be leaning back but I think you are 1" from APL.


----------



## SouthernStunner (Apr 8, 2009)

Hi all I just wanted to check in and see how everyone is doing and you all are AMAZING!!!!!  

There is really nothing going on in my hair, reason being that I am in braids right now.

I have so major issues at home, my hubby just found out that he is going to be deployed to Afganastain (ms?) for 6-7 months.  Our twins have never been away from daddy longer than 3 weeks so it will be tough to tell them.  We have time to prepare, he is not leaving until Oct-Nov time frame but he will miss the holidays, our anniversary, my b-day, the boys b-day.... just so much.  After 13 yrs of marriage I knew our time would come.  I just wish we were in the states near family.  I am in Guam and cant really go or do anything.  Anyway I ask that you keep us (especially the hubs) in your prayers.  Freedom is not free and we must do our part.

SouthernStunner


----------



## CICI24 (Apr 8, 2009)

I'm still growing. I am know 3 inches away from APL. Should be there no later than October 15, 2009


----------



## MA2010 (Apr 8, 2009)

SouthernStunner said:


> Hi all I just wanted to check in and see how everyone is doing and you all are AMAZING!!!!!
> 
> There is really nothing going on in my hair, reason being that I am in braids right now.
> 
> ...




((((((SENDING HUGS AND AND PRAYERS FOR))))))))


----------



## Carrie A (Apr 8, 2009)

SouthernStunner said:


> Hi all I just wanted to check in and see how everyone is doing and you all are AMAZING!!!!!
> 
> There is really nothing going on in my hair, reason being that I am in braids right now.
> 
> ...



Your family is definitely in my prayers. ((Hugs))


----------



## taz007 (Apr 8, 2009)

SouthernStunner said:


> Hi all I just wanted to check in and see how everyone is doing and you all are AMAZING!!!!!
> 
> There is really nothing going on in my hair, reason being that I am in braids right now.
> 
> ...



Lots of prayers, cyber-hugs and well wishes for you and your family.


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 8, 2009)

loulou82 said:


> My fiance bought me a pack of EZ Combs to dress up my twists. I'm so happy lol. Plus DSD should be mailing off the progress tee's this week so I'll now have a more accurate way of measuring my progress.



i want one of those shirts after i hit shoulder length.  that will be some time in the summer


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 8, 2009)

praying for your family SouthernStunner.


----------



## DaPPeR (Apr 8, 2009)

We are here for you SouthernStunner.

BTW thanx for this challenge, as this is my first that I'm really following


----------



## truthbetold (Apr 9, 2009)

SouthernStunner said:


> Hi all I just wanted to check in and see how everyone is doing and you all are AMAZING!!!!!
> 
> There is really nothing going on in my hair, reason being that I am in braids right now.
> 
> ...


 
You are such a strong woman. You and family are definitely on my prayer list.


----------



## xquisitduchess (Apr 9, 2009)

count me in.


----------



## ChemistryGirl (Apr 9, 2009)

SouthernStunner said:


> Hi all I just wanted to check in and see how everyone is doing and you all are AMAZING!!!!!
> 
> There is really nothing going on in my hair, reason being that I am in braids right now.
> 
> ...




Your LHCF sisters will be here to support you!


----------



## beans4reezy (Apr 9, 2009)

You are in our parayers SS!


----------



## beans4reezy (Apr 9, 2009)

Here is my update: I am inching slowly towards APL:


----------



## Kurly K (Apr 9, 2009)

shortdub78 said:


> praying for your family SouthernStunner.


 
((HUGS)) WE ARE HERE FOR YOU! KEEPING YOU IN MY PRAYERS


----------



## greenwings23 (Apr 9, 2009)

*Hi everyone, In another week I will apply my relaxer Phytospecific Index 2 after 6 months of ng....My hair touches my shoulders so I am in beginning phase SL,working on my next 2nd phase of full SL*






taken 1/09







taken 3/22/09
I use Le Kair styling gel for dry hair. I kept it in a bun %99.9 and I used Amla oil mixed with gel alternating with brillantina leave in gel...the gel has aloe vera, and it kept my hair managable with the ng....


----------



## IndianAngel22 (Apr 10, 2009)

I finally got the chance to update my siggy and take a picture of my progress. I'm not sure I'm getting the progress I should be getting? I've been out of my weaves for almost 7 months or so now. I really want to get another one because I'm not really seeing much of a big difference. What do you all think from looking at my siggy and these photos? The first is January, the second is April. I feel like I should be growing more though???


----------



## LushLox (Apr 10, 2009)

Here's my update pic after a DC and roller set.


----------



## lacreolegurl (Apr 10, 2009)

Checking in. Last week, I dyed it black and took a length shot. I'm not sure how to post pics in the message so I changed my siggy to the new pic. I tried to do Bantu knots earlier this week. Let's just say I need a lot more practice. I'm back to the wash and go today. Ladies you all keep me inspired. HHG


----------



## flowinlocks (Apr 10, 2009)

Purfectalibi said:


> My march up date:
> View attachment 31371
> 
> View attachment 31373
> ...


 


taz007 said:


> Ok, I tried one last time to get a pic and here it is (sorry, this was the best that I can do). As stated before, I will get my husband to take another pic when he gets back from his business trip.
> 
> Now, how far am I away from APL??????


 


beans4reezy said:


> Here is my update: I am inching slowly towards APL:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## flowinlocks (Apr 10, 2009)

My prayers go out to you and your family SS.


----------



## danigurl18 (Apr 10, 2009)

Here is my update


----------



## Helpmeblongagain (Apr 12, 2009)

You count me in!


----------



## shae101s (Apr 13, 2009)

Just checking in: Been putting my hair in plaits (had it in for 4 weeks), now today or tomorrow I will do a wash, protein treatment, moisture dc, then put in twists and get a dusting of the ends.


----------



## The Princess (Apr 13, 2009)

I was watching a hair video on "You Tube" and one of the females mention how she mixed Olive Oil with Lustrasilk Extra Strength Cholesterol.....So I tried it and it was great. Well for me, when I use it by itself, it leave my hair so hard, which i know cause it the strengthing version, but the Olive Oil mixed with it, gave excellent results, it was strong, but soft. I will do this for now own and not to mention the great benefits Im also receiving from the Olive Oil, so its like a double treat. 

Im also 11 weeks post. Im relaxing next week.


----------



## taz007 (Apr 13, 2009)

Checking in.  I decided to revisit the JBCO that I bought a YEAR ago and haven't used since .  

Why, oh why haven't I used it???  I sealed with it today and wowowowow.  Fanstastic.  

So now I am narrowing down my regime.  I believe that I will only use Joico products, Rusk smoother, SAA, Coconut and Castor oils.  I will also use Jojoba oils with my relaxer.

Now what to do with my HUGE stash of products ....


----------



## MA2010 (Apr 13, 2009)

taz007 said:


> Checking in. I decided to revisit the JBCO that I bought a YEAR ago and haven't used since .
> 
> Why, oh why haven't I used it??? I sealed with it today and wowowowow. Fanstastic.
> 
> ...


 
GO SELL ON THE EXCHANGE FORUM!!!!


----------



## aa9746 (Apr 16, 2009)

taz007 said:


> Checking in. I decided to revisit the JBCO that I bought a YEAR ago and haven't used since .
> 
> Why, oh why haven't I used it??? I sealed with it today and wowowowow. Fanstastic.
> 
> ...


 
I use castor oil daily to keep my natural hair from drying out. I've been experimenting lately with a Castor oil/Jojoba oil mix.


----------



## taz007 (Apr 16, 2009)

aa9746 said:


> I use castor oil daily to keep my natural hair from drying out. I've been experimenting lately with a *Castor oil/Jojoba oil mix*.



Ohhhh, that sounds good.  I may have to try this tomorrow.


----------



## Lei*Lei (Apr 16, 2009)

It's been awhile since i posted...here is my update!

December 08






March 09





You and you family will be in my prayers, SS


----------



## discodumpling (Apr 16, 2009)

Checking in ladies! I've been in plaits for about 2 weeks...i'm contemplatting a takedown any minute now but i've been ill and under the weather for almost a month, just thinking about the takedown makes me exhausted...

APL, here I come!


----------



## flowinlocks (Apr 16, 2009)

danigurl18 said:


> Here is my update


 
nice progress!



Lei*Lei said:


> It's been awhile since i posted...here is my update!
> 
> December 08
> 
> ...


 

If you took this pic in Mar. you are def. on track to be APL by the end of this month, if you aren't already, nice job


----------



## flowinlocks (Apr 16, 2009)

discodumpling said:


> Checking in ladies! I've been in plaits for about 2 weeks...i'm contemplatting a takedown any minute now but i've been ill and under the weather for almost a month, just thinking about the takedown makes me exhausted...
> 
> APL, here I come!


 

Hope you're feeling better soon.


----------



## aa9746 (Apr 16, 2009)

Lei*Lei said:


> It's been awhile since i posted...here is my update!
> 
> December 08
> 
> ...


 
A lot of progress!  It looks like you are there.


----------



## MA2010 (Apr 16, 2009)

My hair got the full spa treatment today!

1. Pre-Oiled my hair with WGO and Castor Oil overnight
2. Rinsed then washed with my Shikakai Shampoo bar (stinky)
3. One quick wash with ORS Creamy aloe (I had product buildup bad)
4. Nexxus Emergencee for 5-10 min 
5. One quick wash with CON (Red bottle)
6. DC right now as I type with Silicon Mix and a little Aussie Deeep Miracle

My hair feel like.................


----------



## Platinum (Apr 17, 2009)

Lei*Lei said:


> It's been awhile since i posted...here is my update!
> 
> December 08
> 
> ...


 

Great progress!


----------



## Platinum (Apr 17, 2009)

I took my braids down last weekend and I'm still not SL!  Well, when I stretch it, it looks like I'm an uneven SL, not quite full SL. It's hard to tell because I'm 20 weeks post. I'm not sure if I want to relax this weekend or continue stretching for the remaining 4 weeks.

If I decide not to relax, I may do an henna treatment or try box braids.


----------



## loulou82 (Apr 17, 2009)

UpDaTe: I'm wearing 2 strand twists. I originally planned on keeping them in for 2 weeks and then redoing them all at once but I think I'll just redo them individually as they get worn out.


----------



## Ganjababy (Apr 17, 2009)

Update, I have been combing every 10 to 14 days and dc'ng


----------



## The Princess (Apr 17, 2009)

Well next week I relax, so this week, im going to do the Metha Satvia by Hairveda. 1 more week till my 12 week stretch is up.


----------



## taz007 (Apr 17, 2009)

The Princess said:


> Well next week I relax, so this week, im going to do the *Metha Satvia* by Hairveda. 1 more week till my 12 week stretch is up.



Oooooh, I can't wait to see your update!!

ETA: What is Metha Satvia and what does it do?


----------



## cutiepiebabygirl (Apr 17, 2009)

Platinum said:


> I took my braids down last weekend and I'm still not SL!  Well, when I stretch it, it looks like I'm an uneven SL, not quite full SL. It's hard to tell because I'm 20 weeks post. I'm not sure if I want to relax this weekend or continue stretching for the remaining 4 weeks.
> 
> If I decide not to relax, I may do an henna treatment or try box braids.


 

Hey Platinum!

I am so eager to see you results! Ever since I started I remembered you..because of Prince....

I have never seen you update..and often wondered..."WHEN IS SHE GONNA UPDATE?" 

Come on and show us! I'm excited to see!


----------



## DaPPeR (Apr 17, 2009)

I'm back in a sew-in after relaxing 3 weeks ago. I did a hardcore protein treatment before I braided it up. I moisturize my braids under the sew-in twice a day with braid spray and seal with castor oil.

Because I do my own hair, I swear I do a sew-in every two weeks, therefore I can do my much need DC's and washes.


----------



## Amerie123 (Apr 17, 2009)

Platinum said:


> I took my braids down last weekend and I'm still not SL!  Well, when I stretch it, it looks like I'm an uneven SL, not quite full SL. It's hard to tell because I'm 20 weeks post. I'm not sure if I want to relax this weekend or continue stretching for the remaining 4 weeks.
> 
> If I decide not to relax, I may do an henna treatment or try box braids.





cutiepiebabygirl said:


> Hey Platinum!
> 
> I am so eager to see you results! Ever since I started I remembered you..because of Prince....
> 
> ...



^^^^girl, you took the words right out of my mind. LOL. Yes, I can not wait. Platinum, I cant wait to see your progress!!


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 18, 2009)

Great progress ladies.  

Lei*Lei--I love your hair.


----------



## The Princess (Apr 18, 2009)

taz007 said:


> Oooooh, I can't wait to see your update!!
> 
> ETA: What is Metha Satvia and what does it do?


 
Its a two step protein treatment by Hairveda. Hairveda uses Ayverdia(sp) products and non SLS and all natural products. 

Below is the link where I did a full review.  A few other ladies have used this product as well, you can check the serch forum for more. 


http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=7080389&

This link is to her webisite giving a description to the two step protein treatment: http://hairveda.com/condish.aspx


----------



## The Princess (Apr 18, 2009)

Lei*Lei said:


> It's been awhile since i posted...here is my update!
> 
> December 08
> 
> ...


 
Your progress is off the charts. Good Job. Looks like you will be leaving us soon. It look like you are APL.


----------



## The Princess (Apr 18, 2009)

cutiepiebabygirl said:


> Hey Platinum!
> 
> I am so eager to see you results! Ever since I started I remembered you..because of Prince....
> 
> ...


 

I remember her from the MegaTek Challenge, I been waiting too, to see her progress.


----------



## The Princess (Apr 18, 2009)

Manushka said:


> My hair got the full spa treatment today!
> 
> 1. Pre-Oiled my hair with WGO and Castor Oil overnight
> 2. Rinsed then washed with my Shikakai Shampoo bar (stinky)
> ...


 

I almost ordered the Silicon Mix last night. What do you like about it? Does it compare to any other DC on the market? Will it work on hair that is 3 months post? 

Have you tried the Silicon Mix leave in conditioner? If so can you tell me about it. 

TIA.


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Apr 18, 2009)

My hair is getting the tea rinse/paste this morning and a deep condition of henna, olive oil, cinnamon, and tresemme' condish.  Should be like butta LOL.


----------



## flowinlocks (Apr 18, 2009)

The Princess said:


> I remember her from the MegaTek Challenge, I been waiting too, to see her progress.


 


amazing said:


> ^^^^girl, you took the words right out of my mind. LOL. Yes, I can not wait. Platinum, I cant wait to see your progress!!


 


cutiepiebabygirl said:


> Hey Platinum!
> 
> I am so eager to see you results! Ever since I started I remembered you..because of Prince....
> 
> ...


 

Ditto! That goes for me too!


----------



## ResultsMayVary (Apr 18, 2009)

Lei*Lei said:


> It's been awhile since i posted...here is my update!
> 
> December 08
> 
> ...



amazing .... gorgeous ...


----------



## jaded_faerie (Apr 18, 2009)

Your growth is WONDERFUL Lei*Lei!


----------



## Jaxhair (Apr 18, 2009)

I'm now deep conditioning 3-4 times a week and co-washing pretty much everyday. Still MTing too. I think I'm SL now though not full yet. Hoping for a growth spurt in the warmer months, lol!


----------



## SBeth (Apr 18, 2009)

Forgive my ignorance, I'm new to the site.  What is APL and where can I find all these other acronyms?


----------



## daydreem2876 (Apr 18, 2009)

Update pix in my siggy.

i have been stretching my relaxer eight week from six.  I want to go longer but I have to figure out how to prevent breakage at the 8 week mark. The following list is what I am using in some way shape, form, combination or other. In no particular order:
*Silk Element Regular Lye Relaxer and Neutralizer*... I have noticed a big difference in my hair's health since switching to a lye relaxer!

Aphogee 2 Min 
Kemi Oyl
ORS Replenishing Pak.. not the bottle
SE Mega Treatment in the pack
GVP Conditioning Balm... by far the best addition to my arsenal
Qhemet's Olive and Amla Heavy Cream... a close second to the GVP
IC Fantasia 100% pure Tea Shampoo
Queen Helene Dandruff Shampoo
Prosys well being shampoo and conditioner
Silicon Mix Intense treatment and Leave in
Salerm 21
Infusium 23
SE Mousse and Heat Protector
Mizani Thermastrength Strenghtening style serum
HB Carrot Cholesterol and Moisturizer

Can someone tell me my hair type?


----------



## Minnie (Apr 18, 2009)

SBeth said:


> Forgive my ignorance, I'm new to the site. What is APL and where can I find all these other acronyms?


 
*Commonly Used LHCF Acronyms
*http://www.longhaircareforum.com/for...=LHCF+acronyms


----------



## Minnie (Apr 18, 2009)

I need help yall!!  I know i posted on the bootcamp thread, but whoever can answer will be greatly appreciated.  

I have breakage down to the scalp in one little quarter-sized space, but I have not done anything different and I have not used any topical products on my scalp.  Have anyone exprienced this or have a idea what can cause this?


----------



## smwrigh3 (Apr 18, 2009)

Hey ladies checking in ... 

I am in a sew in now.. my regimen is wash once a week with diluted shampoo, conditioner, and dc. I spray braids twice a day with aloe vera mixture. at night I a moisturize w/ ORS olive oil moisturizer (in bottle) and mega 0tex mix 50/50 seal with oil.


----------



## prettywhitty (Apr 18, 2009)

Hey ladies checking in also. I have been working on a new regimen. It is to shampoo abd DC 1x week, Amla powder treatments biweekly, and henna every 6 weeks. I alternate between buns (most of the time) and rollersets and twists. I also moisturize daily with Vatika oil.


----------



## taz007 (Apr 18, 2009)

Minnie said:


> I need help yall!!  I know i posted on the bootcamp thread, but whoever can answer will be greatly appreciated.
> 
> I have breakage down to the scalp in one little quarter-sized space, but I have not done anything different and I have not used any topical products on my scalp.  Have anyone exprienced this or have a idea what can cause this?



Where is this broken area located?  Do you bun?  If so, is it near the bunning area? 

I was noticing some breakage a while back around my hair line and nap.  The culprit?  Overnight, whole head baggying using the elastic conditioner caps.  The elastic was breaking my hair off.


----------



## ChemistryGirl (Apr 18, 2009)

Hey Ladies, 
I've been struggling with breakage issues and today I had had enough! I broke out the scissors y'all and gave myself a trim! I only trimmed 1/2 to 1 inch and I had been planning to do it anyway at my next relaxer in 3 weeks. It's kind of sad to lose so much progress but I think in the long run I will be better off.

I had to do it because my split ends were causing breakage. I have been bunning and every night when I take my bun down to moisturize, tons and tons of 1/2" pieces of hair would fall out. My ends are severely overprocessed from root to tip relaxers and my fine hairs split easily. I did an aphogee 2 step treatment two weeks ago and that didn't seem to help much. I have been using protein conditioners like aphogee 2 min and AO GBP and my hair is still stretchy when wet and snaps off if I try to detangle. I think I'm going to switch it up and start using megatek as a conditioner on the length of my hair 3 times a week. I know this sounds like a lot of protein but I really need it. When my hair is dry it is soft and moisturized, I just need to get my ends and protein balance sorted out. 

Anyway sorry for the long post, attached is a picture of the ends I trimmed off. Bye bye hair


----------



## Carrie A (Apr 18, 2009)

SBeth said:


> Forgive my ignorance, I'm new to the site.  What is APL and where can I find all these other acronyms?



Arm pit length.   There is a an "Ask a "silly" question thread" around here somewhere that where folks answer many 101 questions.


----------



## SnnyDays (Apr 19, 2009)

SouthernStunner said:


> Hi all I just wanted to check in and see how everyone is doing and you all are AMAZING!!!!!
> 
> There is really nothing going on in my hair, reason being that I am in braids right now.
> 
> ...




Hi,

It has been a while since I updated. My hubby is also leaving for Afghanistan in Sept. I feel your pain. He has been gone since March 17 in Bulgaria and wont be back until May. Then he will be gone for 6 months. Luckily I am taking a HOP back to the states and staying with my fam in NY. Keep ya head up.


----------



## LushLox (Apr 19, 2009)

taz007 said:


> Where is this broken area located?  Do you bun?  If so, is it near the bunning area?
> 
> I was noticing some breakage a while back around my hair line and nap.  The culprit?  Overnight baggying using the elastic conditioner caps.  The elastic was breaking my hair off.



This is why I can't wear buns of any sort really; well certainly not for a prolonged period.  My nape has suffered as well the area in which I placed the bun.  So I can only pin up my hair in very loose hair styles now.

ETA: I'm going to DC later using some protein, and will proceed to rollerset under my dryer.


----------



## ResultsMayVary (Apr 19, 2009)

I haven't updated in a while! erplexed
 But I don't plan to check my length until the end of the summer. I feel the longer I wait the happier I'll be with the results lol ... 
But ladies, your progress is definitely inspiration to keep up the healthy hair practices .. Keep it up


----------



## Minnie (Apr 19, 2009)

taz007 said:


> Where is this broken area located? Do you bun? If so, is it near the bunning area?
> 
> I was noticing some breakage a while back around my hair line and nap. The culprit? Overnight, whole head baggying using the elastic conditioner caps. The elastic was breaking my hair off.


 

The breakage is in the front top of my head.  I don't bun, but I do leave contidioner in overnight.  My hair is currently in individuals right now.  I usually switch up from braids with extensions to plaits under a wig.  No imagination right now.  Just trying to keep it away from me.  IDK


----------



## Platinum (Apr 20, 2009)

I can't find my digital camera and my phone isn't taking good pics. After DC'ing and blowdrying last night, I realized that my right side is SL  but the left side isn't.  I don't know whether to claim SL or not, so I'm hoping to be able to claim full SL by July. My nape is growing in pretty good as well. Some of the longest strands are about 2 inches now. I'm going to continue using Surge and WOC, cowash more often (3-4x a week), and try to exercise more.


----------



## goldenchica (Apr 20, 2009)

Just want to say, it's been 6 months since my BC and if I can double this length by my one year anniversary in Oct., I'll be a happy nappy! lol (pic in avatar)


----------



## kittenz (Apr 23, 2009)

Update: My hair is growing.  That's it.  I haven't done anything special, I haven't taken pictures like I said I would.  I haven't worn protective styles.  It's just doing what it does. So if Dec. comes around and I'm still SL crying please copy paste and bold this post to slap me with.  

TIA.


----------



## SouthernStunner (Apr 23, 2009)

SnnyDays said:


> Hi,
> 
> It has been a while since I updated. My hubby is also leaving for Afghanistan in Sept. I feel your pain. He has been gone since March 17 in Bulgaria and wont be back until May. Then he will be gone for 6 months. Luckily I am taking a HOP back to the states and staying with my fam in NY. Keep ya head up.


 

Thanks!  I wish I could take a hop.  I have a full time job and the twins will be in 1st grade so it would be unfair to pull them out and take them home then turn around 6mos later and bring them back to Guam.  They would really think I am tripping then.  I think Nov-Feb will go by fast because of all the holidays.  Mar and Apr not so much then he is "suppose" to be back the 1st of May but with the AF you never know.  I am trying to keep my head up.

In "protest" of my DH leaving I have decided to not get a relaxer until he comes home.  No since of wearing it down and out while he is gone and cant enjoy it.  I will continue to do the crown and glory method.  By the time he comes back I will be 20 weeks post.  WOW I better be close to BSL by then.  No I will never go natural, I dont have the time or the nerve to deal with my natural texture.  I perfer straighter styles anyway but I do admire the naturals and their curl pattern but my hair wont do that.

Sorry this is so long.  The next challenge will be coming soon and I will do it in the daytime for the ladies in the USA instead of late night.

--SouthernStunner


----------



## Stiletto_Diva (Apr 23, 2009)

here is my first update:

Jan 15 2009:









April 22, 2009:








Not much progress but I can see the growth.


----------



## taz007 (Apr 23, 2009)

kittenz said:


> Update: My hair is growing.  That's it.  I haven't done anything special, I haven't taken pictures like I said I would.  I haven't worn protective styles.  It's just doing what it does. So if Dec. comes around and I'm still SL crying please copy paste and bold this post to slap me with.
> 
> TIA.


  You made my day!!!


----------



## flowinlocks (Apr 23, 2009)

Mz. Princess said:


> here is my first update:
> 
> Jan 15 2009:
> 
> ...


 
I can see the growth also.


----------



## Endlesslegs (Apr 24, 2009)

Im doing okay.I had a trim last month and that set me back an inch. Im just past shoulder lenght now. Hopefully I'll be APL by december. My hair is in canerows now under a lace front... HHG everyone x


----------



## **Glamourlicious** (Apr 24, 2009)

I was SUPER close...and I cut a few inches off the back.  Tired of my layers...  I will still make it by December if not before.


----------



## msdevo (Apr 24, 2009)

Hey ladies. Hope everyone is doing great.

Im still wearing cornrows under my wigs. Since its been cold here I have been ok. But once it starts to get hot, I am gonna be blowing in the wind


----------



## naijanikki (Apr 24, 2009)

Kittenz, u r tooo funny!!  

SS, u and urs are in my prayers. 

Now, my hair I swear is not changing.  But it's doing what it does and I keep pressing on with my regimine.  I got some Dominican conditioners and WOW!!!!   Can I tell the difference!  Like Butta!  I washed and dc'ed last night after cowashing on Tuesday.  I guess I forgot to comb my hair all week cause the detangling last night was not cute.  BUT my rollerset is super soft and bouncy and shiny!  I forgot setting lotion (of course) but my curls stood up to the Chicago wind.  I'm pleased.


----------



## greenwings23 (Apr 26, 2009)

I would like to join the APL challenge 2


----------



## greenwings23 (Apr 26, 2009)

Hi Everyone here is the progress of my journey, I will post more pics April/May of 6 months post-relaxer period HHG....


----------



## asummertyme (Apr 29, 2009)

Update in my siggy, i have gotten some really good growth almost at full APL, update in siggy..just did a relaxer touch up..


----------



## flowinlocks (Apr 29, 2009)

asummertyme said:


> Update in my siggy, i have gotten some really good growth almost at full APL, update in siggy..just did a relaxer touch up..


 


I see you girl, your hair looks lovely. Nice progress Congrats.


----------



## CICI24 (Apr 29, 2009)

asummertyme said:


> Update in my siggy, i have gotten some really good growth almost at full APL, update in siggy..just did a relaxer touch up..



Are you taking supplements as well? It looks like you have a good 3-4 inches of extra length. What is your regimen other than bunning?


----------



## Mo96 (Apr 29, 2009)

asummertyme said:


> Update in my siggy, i have gotten some really good growth almost at full APL, update in siggy..just did a relaxer touch up..


 
Looking good girl!


----------



## Purfectalibi (Apr 29, 2009)

Just checking in......My hair is still on my head


----------



## BrownEyez22 (Apr 29, 2009)

Hi ladies just wanted to update with progress pics 1/14 & 4/26


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 29, 2009)

BrownEyez22 said:


> Hi ladies just wanted to update with progress pics 1/14 & 4/26
> View attachment 32783
> 
> View attachment 32785


Great progress.


----------



## The Princess (Apr 29, 2009)

asummertyme said:


> Update in my siggy, i have gotten some really good growth almost at full APL, update in siggy..just did a relaxer touch up..


 
Your hair is looking good. Look like you had a nice growth spurt.


----------



## The Princess (Apr 29, 2009)

BrownEyez22 said:


> Hi ladies just wanted to update with progress pics 1/14 & 4/26
> View attachment 32783
> 
> View attachment 32785


 
Your hair looks alot thicker...I like it alot.


----------



## flowinlocks (Apr 29, 2009)

BrownEyez22 said:


> Hi ladies just wanted to update with progress pics 1/14 & 4/26
> View attachment 32783
> 
> View attachment 32785


 

Nice progress! You grow girl!


----------



## The Princess (Apr 29, 2009)

Ladies..I got a relaxer after my 12 week stretch. However I guess im having hair anorexia. I didn't even take pics. I just placed it in a bun, the day I relax. I can tell my hair is longer. So the daily bun and sealing has helped. However my hair is not where I want it to be,  So im not posting pics until June, the next two months I will work on my patience.  My hair is alot thicker as well. Also I realize 12 weeks is to long for me to stretch. Therefore I will not go past 10 weeks. I didn't experience any breakage and retain all that I grown.  So im proud of myself.

I final realize I can grow my hair long, Im very happy. It make you feel good, once you unlock the secret to hair growth....Thanks for all yall here, on LHCF.


----------



## BrownEyez22 (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks ladies for all the support!


----------



## flowinlocks (Apr 29, 2009)

The Princess said:


> Ladies..I got a relaxer after my 12 week stretch. However I guess im having hair anorexia. I didn't even take pics. I just placed it in a bun, the day I relax. I can tell my hair is longer. So the daily bun and sealing has helped. However my hair is not where I want it to be, So im not posting pics until June, the next two months I will work on my patience. My hair is alot thicker as well. *Also I realize 12 weeks is* *to long for me to stretch*. Therefore I will not go past 10 weeks. I didn't experience any breakage and retain all that I grown. So im proud of myself.
> 
> I final realize I can grow my hair long, Im very happy. It make you feel good, once you unlock the secret to hair growth....Thanks for all yall here, on LHCF.


 

I'm feeling the same way....... I'm on my third time doing a 12 wk. stretch, and I don't think I'm gonna make it. Despite all the cowashing & dc, my NG is so tight it hurts, plus it's coiled so tight, I'm constantly checking the straight ends for breakage. I would rather relax than have a setback.


----------



## The Princess (Apr 29, 2009)

flowinlocks said:


> I'm feeling the same way....... I'm on my third time doing a 12 wk. stretch, and I don't think I'm gonna make it. Despite all the cowashing & dc, my NG is so tight it hurts, plus it's coiled so tight, I'm constantly checking the straight ends for breakage. I would rather relax than have a setback.


 
Yeah I was the same way. I give props to the women whom transition and go natural.  I love my relax hair. The last two weeks was the worst for me. No matter how much I co wash and use gel to lay down the edges, by the end of the day, I was a Helmet head. I couldn't deal with it. Detangling was a hassle. My coils are tight too. You have to do what works for you.


----------



## DaPPeR (Apr 29, 2009)

Ok...

A) No more trims for the rest of the year. I cut about 1 inch off last month at my touch-up.

B) I'm not to sure if I want to continue the MN/Sulfur mix only because I'm just so lazy to apply.

C) My mix of water, ORS Condish,HE DS Condish, Hollywood Carrot Oil and Castor Oil, sprayed on my braided hair under my sew-in's, keeps my hair super moisturized for two days straight. That's an accomplishment.

D) I want kinky twist like yesterday.


----------



## Jaxhair (Apr 30, 2009)

Still here. DCing 3-4x/wk. Still taking supplements and using MT on scalp 4-5x/wk and for hair treatment at least 1x/wk. Hair growing well but I need a trim, sigh. Putting it off but I know I need it.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 30, 2009)

I've been slacking on my Surge and Worlds of Curls since I removed my braids. I'm thinking about making a Sulfur8/MN mix. This is the first growth aid I used when I joined the site. I got good growth from it, but I'm not sure why I stopped using it.

Co washing every other day, DC'ing 2-3x a week. I'm starting to doubt if I will make APL by Dec but I won't give up yet. Still taking suppliments daily.


----------



## asummertyme (Apr 30, 2009)

CICI24 said:


> Are you taking supplements as well? It looks like you have a good 3-4 inches of extra length. What is your regimen other than bunning?


 I just Dc 1x a week now due to ear infections..I used to do it 2 x weekly or more..Bunnning, no combing until wash days and daily moisturizin...that about it...
Oh ..no suppliments..altho I need to take a multi at least...


----------



## asummertyme (Apr 30, 2009)

The Princess said:


> Ladies..I got a relaxer after my 12 week stretch. However *I guess im having hair anorexia*. I didn't even take pics. I just placed it in a bun, the day I relax. I can tell my hair is longer. So the daily bun and sealing has helped. However my hair is not where I want it to be, So im not posting pics until June, the next two months I will work on my patience. My hair is alot thicker as well. Also I realize 12 weeks is to long for me to stretch. Therefore I will not go past 10 weeks. I didn't experience any breakage and retain all that I grown. So im proud of myself.
> 
> I final realize I can grow my hair long, Im very happy. It make you feel good, once you unlock the secret to hair growth....Thanks for all yall here, on LHCF.


I have that too... I always feel like my hair is short..lol


----------



## LushLox (Apr 30, 2009)

Wow amazing progress asummertyme, you'll be rocking APL by summer, nevermind Christmas!  Grow on!! 


I've really got to step it up on my supplements.  I was really good for a period and then I slacked off.  Going to start dowsing that flaxseed oil and the rest tonight!

I've been using Patience's growth oil which seems quite good, but again consistency (or lack of).  I only seem to do it when I remember, which kind of defeats the object really.


----------



## discodumpling (Apr 30, 2009)

Check in! I've been a bit lazy but i'm still taking care of my hair DCing at least bi weekly and co washing as needed. My hair is "changing" texture constantly even though my product usage is the same IDK why it does this but it is what it is...

I just came off of a 6 week illness & although I managed to retain length I think i've lost some thickness. So perhaps i've had a bit of a setback or a setup for the next phase of my journey  

I've decided to ignore splits. It seems that my hair rids itself of the worst ones all by itself so i'm just gonna rock that way for at least the rest of the year.


----------



## unique4lyfe33 (Apr 30, 2009)

Im still in braids and will be updating with a progress pic in 2 wks


----------



## taz007 (Apr 30, 2009)

Checking in ...

I am still doing my steam, henna, protein, and moisture routine.  I am almonst sure that will not be updating in June as I will be trying to stretch with no heat until October.

Everyone is doing so well!


----------



## PrissyMiss (Apr 30, 2009)

Checking in...

I haven't checked in in awhile so here's the catchup. A couple of weeks I trimmed another .5 inches off, and couldn't be happier. My hair is already where it was before I trimmed. So I'm good. 

I still deep condition and rollerset twice a week. I also cowash twice a week. Oh by the way...No More Buns. I don't know if anyone else has this problem, but my hair does not like buns.

ETA: Oh yeah I will upload a picture Saturday after I rollerset


----------



## LushLox (Apr 30, 2009)

qt_pie said:


> Checking in...
> 
> I haven't checked in in awhile so here's the catchup. A couple of weeks I trimmed another .5 inches off, and couldn't be happier. My hair is already where it was before I trimmed. So I'm good.
> 
> ...




My hair doesn't like buns either.  If I bunned every day I wouldn't have any nape left.  I usually rollerset my hair so my hair always has some form of curl in it, so when I wear my hair up it's always in a wavy/curly loose bun, so that there is no pressure at all on my nape, sides or crown.  I've learned the hard way in the respect.


----------



## The Princess (Apr 30, 2009)

asummertyme said:


> I have that too... I always feel like my hair is short..lol


 
Yeah that crazy huh...Like I know its has grown but in my eyes its short.


----------



## The Princess (Apr 30, 2009)

qt_pie said:


> Checking in...
> 
> I haven't checked in in awhile so here's the catchup. A couple of weeks I trimmed another .5 inches off, and couldn't be happier. My hair is already where it was before I trimmed. So I'm good.
> 
> ...


 
Yeah I heat alot of people get breakage from bun...However for me, buns is easy for me, and no breakage. Yeah Bunning is not for everyone. Maybe you can try Rollersetting, for a protective style.


----------



## RosesBlack (Apr 30, 2009)

No new length checks for me. I'm still stretching and haven't really checked my length too much. I had a bit of a set back but I'm back on track now.


----------



## SouthernStunner (May 1, 2009)

Hey ladies!!!!

I am still in box braids and will be taking them out next friday.  I just have been stalking the boards lately so my apologies for not checking in.

I do have a question though:  I will be taking a 3 week break from braids and I wanna do a henna treatment and a hard core aphogee treatment so which do I do first?  

I did a henna treatment a week before I put the braids in and I have crazy grey hair so I do know its growing!!!!

Oh an since my hubby is leaving in Nov I will continue doing the C&G until he gets back.  So I wont be relaxing until May-June  so I will be about 20 months post.  My mom is hoping I just go natural and that is an option but I am not sure.

Just thoughts Ladies.  

WOW YOU GUYS ARE DOING SO WELL, CONTINUE TO SUPPORT EACH OTHER!!!!   

ANOTHER CHALLENGE WILL BE COMING SOON!!!


----------



## Mik (May 1, 2009)

I know I'm late, but I'm in. Today I had to cut about 3 inches due to damage , so I'm back in the short haired club. I'm pretty clueless and random when it comes to regimen and protective styles, so hopfully you guys can help me get back to where I was, minus all the damage. I know I won't get there by Dec., (its at the nape of my neck now) but I WILL get there.

Thanks for this thread!


----------



## ajacks (May 1, 2009)

qt_pie said:


> Checking in...
> 
> I haven't checked in in awhile so here's the catchup. A couple of weeks I trimmed another .5 inches off, and couldn't be happier. My hair is already where it was before I trimmed. So I'm good.
> 
> ...


 
ITA... Buns did not work for me.  I had breakage on the sides and middle of my hair.   I will stick to the things I know work for me.


----------



## Shay72 (May 2, 2009)

Yesterday I straightened my hair. I was supposed to relax yesterday but straightened as an assessment. I am very happy with my progress. My hair is thick and I have definitely gained length. I am still working on getting it as healthy as possible. So the stretch continues. If I relaxed yesterday I believe I would have been full SL.  Hopefully by stretching an additional two months (relax July 1st, 6 month stretch) I will be between SL and APL.  I will make APL this year.


----------



## MA2010 (May 2, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Yesterday I straightened my hair. I was supposed to relax yesterday but straightened as an assessment. I am very happy with my progress. My hair is thick and I have definitely gained length. I am still working on getting it as healthy as possible. So the stretch continues. If I relaxed yesterday I believe I would have been full SL. Hopefully by stretching an additional two months (relax July 1st, 6 month stretch) I will be between SL and APL. I will make APL this year.


 
Sounds great! I can't wait to see your updates girl!


----------



## The Princess (May 2, 2009)

Mik said:


> I know I'm late, but I'm in. Today I had to cut about 3 inches due to damage , so I'm back in the short haired club. I'm pretty clueless and random when it comes to regimen and protective styles, so hopfully you guys can help me get back to where I was, minus all the damage. I know I won't get there by Dec., (its at the nape of my neck now) but I WILL get there.
> 
> Thanks for this thread!


 

How did your ends get damage.


----------



## aa9746 (May 2, 2009)

Checking in, I'm dcing right now.


----------



## ajacks (May 2, 2009)

Just checking in.  I am still in a sew-in and bored to tears with it.  I plan to have it removed in June or July and I am seriously considering getting the BKT treatment and wearing my hair out for awhile.


----------



## The Princess (May 2, 2009)

Just checking in...Im DC'ing right now with Lustrasilk Sheabutter Cholesterol Plus with Mango...then wet bun and call it a day. I'll probally let it sit for a hour or two, without heat, just using plastic cap.


----------



## Shay72 (May 2, 2009)

As they say pictures don't lie....My ends are a mess! I am in the baggy challenge now.  Here is an update:


----------



## Fhrizzball (May 2, 2009)

Checking in,

I'm in plaits with my own hair now. Seems that twists don't rly work for me in that they impossibly tangle out my hair and I can't wear them past two three days max before they're not fit to be seen in public. With my plaits they don't stick out every which way (I'm guess the weight helps that) and they last longer. I get super frizz with these though so I've been wearing snoods with them alot.


----------



## Stiletto_Diva (May 2, 2009)

DCing right now. Plan on leaving it in for a few hours then twisting my hair for a twistout


----------



## Jaxhair (May 2, 2009)

Washed and deep conditioned today. Putting in linked up box braids as I cannot cornrow or flat twist to save my life - might be able to finish tomorrow. My parting is very challenged. Desperately need a trim but I also want to wait till June, at the end of the bootcamp challenge session so I can start the next session with good healthy hair. Maybe braids with extensions.... Oh, I don't know! I just need to hide my hair from myself right now as I just might do something I regret, been eyeing the scissors, but I need a stylist to trim for me properly and give me an assessment on how my hair condition actually is. I trust this one - passionate about natural hair and very nice but Lord, she's so dear, I have to plan visits to her! 

Anyway, will keep with the CWs, DCs, supplements, MT etc and hope for the best - doubting I'll make APL this year though, espesh with a trim looming. I HATE splits!!!!! Knots I can deal with, but splits bug me major big time!


----------



## jaded_faerie (May 2, 2009)

Checking in...
I probably will poo and con today or tomorrow with my hairveda products.  Two more weeks of my half wigs and back to braids for 2 months.


----------



## flowinlocks (May 2, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> As they say pictures don't lie....My ends are a mess! I am in the baggy challenge now. Here is an update:


 
Nice progress Shay.


----------



## DaPPeR (May 2, 2009)

Checking in. Took my hair out of my sew-in yet again. I take my hair out every week I swear.

Overnight DC and then I shampooed and 2minuted my hair. Then I conditioned again. I'm in a bun. Moisturized and sealed with coconut oil. Some new growth, but not enough.

I want kinky twist. I might do it myself.


----------



## loulou82 (May 3, 2009)

I co-washed tonight with Lustersilk, sprayed some Aphogee KGT, and twisted up my hair dabbing Oyin Handmade Honey Hemp Condish on the ends.

In other news my bangs are FINALLY touching my chin!  By August I should have a really good length.


----------



## jamaicalovely (May 3, 2009)

ajacks said:


> Just checking in.  I am still in a sew-in and bored to tears with it.  I plan to have it removed in June or July and I am seriously considering getting the BKT treatment and wearing my hair out for awhile.



Me too. I'm taking my sew in down in a few weeks, but still not wearing hair out yet.   My goal is to wear hair out when it gets BSL.

You should be full APL when you let your hair down.


----------



## ajacks (May 3, 2009)

jamaicalovely said:


> Me too. I'm taking my sew in down in a few weeks, but still not wearing hair out yet. My goal is to wear hair out when it gets BSL.
> 
> You should be full APL when you let your hair down.


 
I hope I am APL, but I did have a setback with the Henna a few months ago and may need a major trim with my next relaxer 

I want to wait until BSL to wear my hair out as well, so I will probably only wear it down for a week or two then use some other protective styles.  I am  just tired of this weave right about now.

What are you doing with your hair when you remove your current install?


----------



## spacetygrss (May 3, 2009)

I haven't checked in in awhile, but just wanted to say that I'm still going strong (at least once-a-week DCs, keeping hair well-moisturized, etc). My hair is solidly sitting at collarbone/SL everywhere except for my bangs and sides (about 1.5 inches above collar-bone). if I keep it up at this pace I should at least be close to APL by the end of the year. YAY!


----------



## aa9746 (May 3, 2009)

jamaicalovely said:


> Me too. I'm taking my sew in down in a few weeks, but still not wearing hair out yet. *My goal is to wear hair out when it gets BSL*.
> 
> You should be full APL when you let your hair down.


 
I feel the same way although I am tempted.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (May 3, 2009)

Checking in...still in braids, planning to take then down in a few weeks, and trying to get my hair re-braided by June. Don't know if I've made much progress, since I haven't used any growth aids, and fell off a bit on moisturization...I still have an unopened bottle of OCT that I'll put to use coming up here...


----------



## DMJ's Mom (May 3, 2009)

Hey ladies I just wanted to update my reggie a little bit. I'll be cowashing as usual but now that we are getting warm and humid weather I'll be using just glycerin as a moisturizer. My 2 year nappiversary is at the end of June (26th) and with only about 1 1/2 inches to go I hope to be at APL by then. It has been almost a year since I cut my hair from almost APL to around NL here are some pics:

One month after cutting my hair



Hosted on Fotki

Straighten my hair for my B-day last month but it was much more humid than I thought. Before I could snap a pic my hair started reverting  By the time we actually made it out that night it had completely reverted so I sported a puff.


Hosted on Fotki

Soaking wet after a cowash and detangled


Hosted on Fotki

Combed out Puff only shea butter and glycerin.


Hosted on Fotki


----------



## flowinlocks (May 3, 2009)

ButterCaramel said:


> Hey ladies I just wanted to update my reggie a little bit. I'll be cowashing as usual but now that we are getting warm and humid weather I'll be using just glycerin as a moisturizer. My 2 year nappiversary is at the end of June (26th) and with only about 1 1/2 inches to go I hope to be at APL by then. It has been almost a year since I cut my hair from almost APL to around NL here are some pics:
> 
> One month after cutting my hair
> 
> ...


 


Great progress!!


----------



## MA2010 (May 4, 2009)

Butter Caramel your hair is growing!!! I love the thickness!!!


----------



## Platinum (May 4, 2009)

I've been cowashing almost every other day, DCing 2-3 times a week, and I'm about to start back on MN/Sulfur 8 mix. I'm seeing some growth already (2 weeks post). My nape is growing in good,too.


----------



## aa9746 (May 4, 2009)

ButterCaramel said:


> Hey ladies I just wanted to update my reggie a little bit. I'll be cowashing as usual but now that we are getting warm and humid weather I'll be using just glycerin as a moisturizer. My 2 year nappiversary is at the end of June (26th) and with only about 1 1/2 inches to go I hope to be at APL by then. It has been almost a year since I cut my hair from almost APL to around NL here are some pics:
> 
> One month after cutting my hair
> 
> ...


 
It's growing


----------



## latingirly020488 (May 4, 2009)

I am updating!  The pics were taken January 2009 , march 2009 and the final 2 pics are from yesterday May 2009! I think I might  make it to APL  before December 2009 yay!


----------



## RosesBlack (May 4, 2009)

I still don't have any length updates. I am on month 4 of a 5 month stretch and I've got shrinkage like whoa.

However my hair is in excellent condition. I'm still doing a super simple reggie.

I was and DC once a week. Bun daily with breaks for my claw clips. I did my first successful rollerset recently and here are how my hair looked after a week of having rollerset hair right before I hennae'd and washed.

(also the light in my bathroom sucks, you can't see my henna-lights)












All that poufy bit is NG. It is fluffy up in there. I will probably do an actual length check at the end of the month after I texlax and maybe flat iron. I don't think I got quite as much growth as I was hoping for but I'm happy overall.


----------



## MA2010 (May 4, 2009)

latingirly020488 said:


> I am updating! The pics were taken January 2009 , march 2009 and the final 2 pics are from yesterday May 2009! I think I might make it to APL before December 2009 yay!


 
I think you will make APL it very soon!!!!


----------



## Shay72 (May 5, 2009)

RosesBlack said:


> I still don't have any length updates. I am on month 4 of a 5 month stretch and I've got shrinkage like whoa.
> 
> However my hair is in excellent condition. I'm still doing a super simple reggie.
> 
> ...


 
Looks like you have quite a bit of new growth so I think you will be happy after this stretch.  Shrinkage always amazes me.  It is difficult to assess length for those that rarely use heat.


----------



## latingirly020488 (May 5, 2009)

Manushka said:


> I think you will make APL it very soon!!!!


 
Thanks girl!! greatly appreciated


----------



## RosesBlack (May 5, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Looks like you have quite a bit of new growth so I think you will be happy after this stretch.  Shrinkage always amazes me.  It is difficult to assess length for those that rarely use heat.



I'm hoping for happy. I lost a bit of length after thinking I could sleep without my hair wrapped somehow. 

I'm still learning to love the shrinkage.  I kinda love it.


----------



## unique4lyfe33 (May 5, 2009)

Nothing to update today but I will in a few days, I will be relaxing after a 13 week stretch (my longest ever!)


----------



## SouthernStunner (May 5, 2009)

Unique, looks like you will be there by summer.  It really looks nice.  You Grow Girl!


----------



## unique4lyfe33 (May 5, 2009)

SouthernStunner said:


> Unique, looks like you will be there by summer. It really looks nice. You Grow Girl!


 
Thankz SoutherS, my siggy is my progess from december so Im hoping a have some progress to show when I do update next week


----------



## jaded_faerie (May 10, 2009)

I don't think I've ever posted pictures in this thread.  It's been a year since I cut all my hair off.  I didn't take too many pictures, but here it goes.

May 28th- Randomly cut all hair off









September 19th- natural hair is growing pretty fast





October 7th-Bored with wearing the wigs and decided to texturize hair!  Same day, decided to start my transition without the BC





Today May 9th(almost 1 year since my random BC, 6.5 months into transition, 1-2 inches of relaxed hair left in front, relaxed ends in the back have broken off), Poo'd with Hairveda products.  These pictures are pre-DC, straight after my poo with no product in hair









I'm too lazy to straighten my hair. Enjoy!


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (May 10, 2009)

Everyone's progress looks great!  Happy Hair Growth y'all!  I'm about to go into a LONG STRETCH myself, I'm currently 4 weeks post and about to get microbraids next weekend.  So I won't be updating until after July 4th, but I should have some great growth while I'm cleaning my scalph and keeping it conditioned.  While I'm thinking about it, I may go on and flat iron and poo and post that pic next week, then track how much growth with the braids in July.


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (May 10, 2009)

This is gorgeous!  I wish I could sport the natural curly coils!



jaded_faerie said:


> I don't think I've ever posted pictures in this thread. It's been a year since I cut all my hair off. I didn't take too many pictures, but here it goes.
> 
> May 28th- Randomly cut all hair off
> 
> ...


----------



## The Princess (May 10, 2009)

Just checkin in...I DC yesterday with Keracare Humecto mix with Nexxus Humctress and a little Aphogee 2 min Kertain. Then I sat underneath heat for 30 mins. Came out silky and soft. I don't know why I mixed that sutff with Humecto, but it turned out great. My hair felt very moisturize by the way.


----------



## naijanikki (May 10, 2009)

Jaded Farie, I LOVE your hair!  Very cute and great growth!
Not much to say here; I should be getting a relaxer this week.  I have very low expectations for it.  But we shall see.
Keep up the great work, ladies!


----------



## flowinlocks (May 10, 2009)

latingirly020488 said:


> I am updating! The pics were taken January 2009 , march 2009 and the final 2 pics are from yesterday May 2009! I think I might make it to APL before December 2009 yay!


 
Looking good! You're knocking on APL's door.




RosesBlack said:


> I still don't have any length updates. I am on month 4 of a 5 month stretch and I've got shrinkage like whoa.
> 
> However my hair is in excellent condition. I'm still doing a super simple reggie.
> 
> ...


 


Don't let that shrinkage fool you. I'd be willing to bet you have made more progress than you realize.





unique4lyfe33 said:


> Nothing to update today but I will in a few days, I will be relaxing after a 13 week stretch (my longest ever!)


 

I believe you will be APL when relax. If not very close.





jaded_faerie said:


> I don't think I've ever posted pictures in this thread. It's been a year since I cut all my hair off. I didn't take too many pictures, but here it goes.
> 
> May 28th- Randomly cut all hair off
> 
> ...


 

You have made great progress. I love your curls.


----------



## Minnie (May 11, 2009)

Just checking in.  Nothing really new to update.  Just keeping with same regi.  I don't any other breakage, so I guess I will just stick with the same old plan.


----------



## loulou82 (May 11, 2009)

I tweaked my regimen but this should last me until September. I'm doing twists, scarves, and the occasional puff with two week AO GPB protein treatments. I need my 2 inches this summer!


----------



## aa9746 (May 11, 2009)

Everything is going ok. I'm going to leave my cornrows in for a month and see if that will help with retention. I'm taking a break from my hair vitamins and liquid multi vitamins.


----------



## SpiritJunkie (May 11, 2009)

Hey, Checkin in!

I am changing things up a bit.  I am giving the wigs a break.  Just a little tired of them but it has helped with my growth.

My new regimen:

wash twice a week
dc once a week (Salem wheat germ/ORS/Humecto/Pantene Masque)
Keratin reconstructor onces a week
wear ponytails daily no added weave/pieces
using Dr. Miracles 2x aday on nape
touch up every 8 weeks. going longer doesn't work
moisturize daily with mango moisturizer and seal with coconut oil
I was hoping to share pics today but my camera is broken.  I really do want to take some so I can track this progress.

Good luck everyone!!

HHG


----------



## SouthernStunner (May 11, 2009)

Ok you guys I have taken out my braids (last friday) and I did a henna treatment and I also steamed in so Alter Ego using my steamer.  I did not loose as much hair as I normally do after taking out my braids not to mention I am almost 9 mos post (35 weeks).  Now some say the steamer helps their hair and they basically dont have to detangle the shower does it for them.  Well I am not going to feed you that line cause I still had to detangle but it was nothing compared to before and I am further along in my stretch.  The steamer is a keeper.

When I am not wearing braids I normally wear a wig.  I have been working at my new job since Nov and no one had ever seen MY hair so I did some bantu knot outs and wore it to work.  I work with very conservitive Yt officers in an Air Force hospital (most are commanders) and they all LOVED IT.  I was actually asked not to wear the wig anymore cause this is their favorite style.  It looks like a big curly afro but they love it!  I will attach pics soon.  I am getting my braids back in on the 23 of May but this stetch along with the steamer, no heat except for the DC, henna, and my steamer is making my hair grow and grow thicker than ever before.


----------



## flowinlocks (May 11, 2009)

Y'all making me want a steamer!!


----------



## HealthyHair2007 (May 11, 2009)

All of the progress is very encouraging..... Way to go ladies..


----------



## SouthernStunner (May 11, 2009)

flowinlocks said:


> Ya'll making me want a steamer!!


 

It was the best 130 I have ever spent.  Go ahead and get one, you wont regret it.


----------



## flowinlocks (May 11, 2009)

SouthernStunner said:


> It was the best 130 I have ever spent. Go ahead and get one, you wont regret it.


 

I'm all up for any kind of spa treatment, I can only imagine how relaxing it is to dc under a steamer. Not to mention, you feel like it's contributing to your growth??


----------



## SouthernStunner (May 11, 2009)

Its keeping the ng full of moisture and it is supercharging any dc that you use.  I just love it I swear if it were a man I would cheat on my hubby Just kidding


----------



## LushLox (May 12, 2009)

The good thing about the steamer is it really aids stretching (if that's what rocks your boat); it doesn't make it a chore.  When I rinse out the conditioner, any tangles just fall out; I don't need to put a comb through it at all.

ETA: Admittedly once you go further into the stretch it's not quite that easy, but a lot more easier than using the conventional DC method.


----------



## SouthernStunner (May 12, 2009)

You know I have noticed that at almost 9 mos post, using the Alter Ego Garlic Treatment and the steamer, I am not loosing much hair at all.  I swear there may have been 10 hair is my come and that is after doing the bantu knots.

I LOVE MY STEAMER


----------



## RosesBlack (May 12, 2009)

Ladies I mixed the most awesome conditioner for my DC last week. I used some Palmers coconut con, some Silk Elements, and evoo. It was so delicious my hair came out so silky. I'm going to do it again this weekend. I think I might make another three weeks in my stretch.

But not too much longer than that, my NC is fighting back hard lately.


----------



## Newtogrow (May 12, 2009)

latingirly020488 said:


> I am updating! The pics were taken January 2009 , march 2009 and the final 2 pics are from yesterday May 2009! I think I might make it to APL before December 2009 yay!


 
Your hair is growing really fast. Great progress.


----------



## latingirly020488 (May 12, 2009)

Newtogrow said:


> Your hair is growing really fast. Great progress.


 
Thank you!!


----------



## The Princess (May 13, 2009)

Hey Ladies, I made my own shampoo after watching "Trayce" YT video and used it last night. I used 2oz castile perppermint soap, 2oz EVOO, 1 oz Hairveda Shikakaki oil, and filled up to the top with purfied water.  

Overall my hair was sudsy and not stripped, it felt coated and heavy, im guess from the oils, however the more I rinse the lighter it felt. My scalp felt very clean and cool. Then I applied my conditioner w/plastic cap, after I rinse my hair felt nice. 

So overall its okay, Im going to try it again, cause I think I put to much on my head, which is probally why my hair felt heavy.  Cause it very watery and I was thinking it wouldn't suds but it did. A little goes a long way. 

After post wash and conditioning, my hair was very shiny and not tangled, so there was not adverse actions by using my homemade shampoo. 

It might be awhile before I use it again, cause Im going to start cowashing more.

So far so good though. Plus all the yummy ingredients is the castile soap by itself makes it a good shampoo.


----------



## Solitude (May 13, 2009)

I'm really happy with my progress. I was approaching full shoulder length in January & now I am inching past it. Below are my pics from January & today (May). I don't know if I will make APL by December, but I'm happy with my progress.

They're not the best comparison pics in the world because my hair is not straight in either one, but they were both Dominican blowouts done by the same stylist at Judith's Dominican Salon in DC.


----------



## beans4reezy (May 13, 2009)

Solitude said:


> I don't know if I will make APL by December, but I'm happy with my progress.


 
I think you will! That is great growth right thurrr!


----------



## taz007 (May 13, 2009)

Solitude said:


> I'm really happy with my progress. I was approaching full shoulder length in January & now I am inching past it. Below are my pics from January & today (May). I don't know if I will make APL by December, but I'm happy with my progress.
> 
> They're not the best comparison pics in the world because my hair is not straight in either one, but they were both Dominican blowouts done by the same stylist at Judith's Dominicans Salon in DC.



  You have made a LOT of progress!  You will definitely make it come December.

Beautiful!


----------



## Solitude (May 14, 2009)

beans4reezy said:


> I think you will! That is great growth right thurrr!





taz007 said:


> You have made a LOT of progress!  You will definitely make it come December.
> 
> Beautiful!



Thanks. I'm really excited. I think that by the end of the summer, or at least by my birthday in fall, my hair will be the longest it's ever been since I was a little girl.


----------



## Shay72 (May 14, 2009)

SouthernStunner said:


> It was the best 130 I have ever spent. Go ahead and get one, you wont regret it.


 
ITA !


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (May 14, 2009)

Took my braids down last night.

This is how I felt:

"I am sitting here with 12 weeks worth of humongous nappy bush on my head...my daughters lost the comb to my blow dryer...and they lost my satin scarf...and I have to try to get this ish straight enough to look presentable at work....And I want to simultaneously scream and vomit because I am sooooo tired of my ish comin' up missing, and nobody seems to know where the hell it went. Boogy Man must live is my house, and he's a freakin' drag queen cuz he keeps runnin' off with my hair supplies!
"

Feelin' a lil better today,. Got my hair straighten with the help of Sabino Moisture Block, and I have an appointment to get a relaxer this Saturday. I have made a bit of progress, thankfully. I will add pics to my progress album in my profile following my appointment.


----------



## MA2010 (May 15, 2009)

Hey ladies,

I did a HOT last night with JBCO, EVOO, and Avocado Oil. Washed it out with ORS  Creamy Aloe Shampoo, and did a quick protein condition with Nexxus Keraphix, and DC with Pantene R&N mask. 

My hair was loving it all. Threw in some Lacio Lacio and Chi Silk. Airdrying in a loose bun right now. I plan to flat iron in the morning and dust my ends. I'll post pics!!!!


----------



## MA2010 (May 15, 2009)

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> Feelin' a lil better today,. Got my hair straighten with the help of Sabino Moisture Block, and I have an appointment to get a relaxer this Saturday. I have made a bit of progress, thankfully. I will add pics to my progress album in my profile following my appointment.



I'm glad you are feeling better today!!!


----------



## loulou82 (May 15, 2009)

Solitude said:


> I'm really happy with my progress. I was approaching full shoulder length in January & now I am inching past it. Below are my pics from January & today (May). I don't know if I will make APL by December, but I'm happy with my progress.
> 
> They're not the best comparison pics in the world because my hair is not straight in either one, but they were both Dominican blowouts done by the same stylist at Judith's Dominican Salon in DC.



You've had beautiful results. I think my hair was coming out my 1L year not growing out.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (May 16, 2009)

Alright, here's my lil bit 'o progress pics, LOL. I'm not sure I will make APL by December. I am thinking a more realistic guess would be Feb-March of 2010. But I am still gonna pull for 12/09!


December, 2008







Today


----------



## The Princess (May 16, 2009)

This been a busy week for me. I haven't co wash since my last wash which was tuesday. So I been keeping my ends moist, with HS 14 in 1. Yesterday I wet my hair and applied PM The Conditioner and seal with my Hairveda Vatika Frosting. Still applying my OCT, tomorrow im going to DC with ORS Replenish Conditioner. But most important I make sure, I kept my hair moist, to made sure it didn't get dry since I haven't had time to co wash.


----------



## Platinum (May 16, 2009)

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> Alright, here's my lil bit 'o progress pics, LOL. I'm not sure I will make APL by December. I am thinking a more realistic guess would be Feb-March of 2010. But I am still gonna pull for 12/09!
> 
> 
> December, 2008
> ...


 
Great progress, Sis!


----------



## The Princess (May 16, 2009)

Platinum said:


> Great progress, Sis!


 
I to agree, im loving that color too.


----------



## flowinlocks (May 16, 2009)

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> Alright, here's my lil bit 'o progress pics, LOL. I'm not sure I will make APL by December. I am thinking a more realistic guess would be Feb-March of 2010. But I am still gonna pull for 12/09!
> 
> 
> December, 2008
> ...


 

Wow, your hair has really grown!! Nice progress


----------



## unique4lyfe33 (May 16, 2009)

Ok I forgot to update: I made APL!! I'm on vacation right now with no computer and my phone doesn't have the net on it ( im on my ipod touch) so whenever I can I will post some pics


----------



## DaPPeR (May 16, 2009)

unique4lyfe33 said:


> Ok I forgot to update: I made APL!! I'm on vacation right now with no computer and my phone doesn't have the net on it ( im on my ipod touch) so whenever I can I will post some pics


 

Lucky you!!! You made it well before December...I hope to see some pics!


----------



## DaPPeR (May 16, 2009)

I did some bantu knots last night..Didnt take them out due to the rain...I love bantu knot outs  I am in LOVEEEEEE WITH MY 7 WEEK POST new growth...I keep playing in it...My hair is growing...I hope to retain all of my length gain


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (May 16, 2009)

Platinum said:


> Great progress, Sis!





I'm excited/can't wait to see yours, Platinum!! We're gonna do this thang, girl!!!


----------



## ResultsMayVary (May 17, 2009)

ITF about this challenge, congrats to all the ladies with their great progress .. 
I guess I'll try to update soon


----------



## SCarolinaGirl (May 17, 2009)

I'm loving the progress ladies. Congrats everyone! I'm waiting until 9 weeks post to relax again which will be June 6th. I'll update with progress pics...


----------



## ajacks (May 17, 2009)

unique4lyfe33 said:


> Ok I forgot to update: I made APL!! I'm on vacation right now with no computer and my phone doesn't have the net on it ( im on my ipod touch) so whenever I can I will post some pics


 

Congratulations!  I will be updating in June and hope to be making the same announcement.


----------



## flowinlocks (May 17, 2009)

unique4lyfe33 said:


> Ok I forgot to update: I made APL!! I'm on vacation right now with no computer and my phone doesn't have the net on it ( im on my ipod touch) so whenever I can I will post some pics


 



Congrats on APL !!!!


----------



## LushLox (May 17, 2009)

Okay so we need to update by the end of next month.  I'll be well into my stretch then, I don't know how I'm going to completely assess any new length because I won't flat iron until I get my next retouch in August.  Hmm I'll just have to make do with a roller set on big rollers and wrap straight.

My hair has definitely picked up though, and the ends feel great!


----------



## s1b000 (May 17, 2009)

I'm really behind on my posts, was busy with work and finals.  I did keep up with my 2X/week DCs and had my relaxer a couple of weeks ago.  I'm making progress and will post photos soon.  For some reason my card reader isn't working.  Nice to see some of our challengers reach their goals, congrats to everyone though for sticking this out!


----------



## MA2010 (May 17, 2009)

Manushka said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> I did a HOT last night with JBCO, EVOO, and Avocado Oil. Washed it out with ORS  Creamy Aloe Shampoo, and did a quick protein condition with Nexxus Keraphix, and DC with Pantene R&N mask.
> 
> My hair was loving it all. Threw in some Lacio Lacio and Chi Silk. Airdrying in a loose bun right now. I plan to flat iron in the morning and dust my ends. I'll post pics!!!!



Here are the pics. I feel like my hair is growing in *SLOW MOTION* . I had to trim too. Guess, I'll keep on trucking to APL, slowly but surely .

*March 2009*





*May 2009*





I finally evened my ends. I don't know what I was expecting in 2 months but I wanted more than this..................


----------



## ajacks (May 17, 2009)

Nice progress Manushka! Lovely ends.


----------



## taz007 (May 17, 2009)

Update...

I think that I made APL... what do you think?

I know the pictures are bad 'cause I am on a business trip in a hotel.  When I get home, I may have DH take better photos.

I have about 1 inch of new growth, so I may not truly claim APL until I get a touch up.











Uggh, I MUST get to the gym


----------



## The Princess (May 17, 2009)

taz007 said:


> Update...
> 
> I think that I made APL... what do you think?
> 
> ...


 
YYYYEEEESSSS you did. You are APL and then some. Looks good and so healthy, congrats.


----------



## The Princess (May 17, 2009)

Just checking in: I DC on dry hair with ORS Replenishing Conditioner with CON Conditioner (purple top) under heat for 45 mins. Hair was silky soft. Love it, love it. Then I wet bun it up.


----------



## latingirly020488 (May 17, 2009)

taz007 said:


> Update...
> 
> I think that I made APL... what do you think?
> 
> ...


 
Claim it !


----------



## s1b000 (May 17, 2009)

latingirly020488 said:


> Claim it !


 Congrats, looks to me like you're there with a little extra!


----------



## jaded_faerie (May 17, 2009)

Congrats Taz, I def. think you're there


----------



## danigurl18 (May 17, 2009)

Check in: baggying in pigtails tonight and I updated a curly pic in my avatar and I will have a pressed pic to post in about 2 weeks for my nappyversary


----------



## flowinlocks (May 17, 2009)

Manushka said:


> Here are the pics. I feel like my hair is growing in *SLOW MOTION* . I had to trim too. Guess, I'll keep on trucking to APL, slowly but surely .
> 
> *March 2009*
> 
> ...


 



You're well on your way to APL, keep up the good work, your hair is looking healthy.





taz007 said:


> Update...
> 
> I think that I made APL... what do you think?
> 
> ...


 


Congrats on making APL!!!!


----------



## NikStarrr (May 17, 2009)

I think I joined this challenge--haven't checked-in in a while.  Anyway, I BC'd after a year transition May 08.  Here I am now as of 2 wks ago.  Almost there!  I've been trimming off of the bottom often to get rid of the layers.  I hope to have almost layer-less APL hair by Dec.


----------



## latingirly020488 (May 17, 2009)

s1b000 said:


> Congrats, looks to me like you're there with a little extra!


 

aww girl thanks! i hope so


----------



## taz007 (May 17, 2009)

NikStar said:


> I think I joined this challenge--haven't checked-in in a while.  Anyway, I BC'd after a year transition May 08.  Here I am now as of 2 wks ago.  Almost there!  I've been trimming off of the bottom often to get rid of the layers.  I hope to have almost layer-less APL hair by Dec.



WOW!  Your hair is so thick and pretty.  Good job!


----------



## SouthernStunner (May 18, 2009)

I just got my FHI Flat iron and FHI blowdryer in the mail today but I am in bantu knots under my wig and tuesday will do a bantu knot out so I think tues after work I will cowash and try out my new goodies.


----------



## LushLox (May 18, 2009)

Wow taz, well done for making APL 6 months early too!


----------



## flowinlocks (May 18, 2009)

NikStar said:


> I think I joined this challenge--haven't checked-in in a while. Anyway, I BC'd after a year transition May 08. Here I am now as of 2 wks ago. Almost there! I've been trimming off of the bottom often to get rid of the layers. I hope to have almost layer-less APL hair by Dec.


   Your hair is gorgeous! I would kill for this thickness.


----------



## MA2010 (May 18, 2009)

Congrats Taz.....you did it!!!!!!

:bouncegre


----------



## greenwings23 (May 18, 2009)

Hi everyone here are my comparison shots ...I finally made it to SL april/May 2009 It was very good progress over 5-th-6 th month period 








I love the progress that I am making....with the 2 x weekly washing/DC for 20 minutes very little heat except for blow drying during my 4-5th stretches.....hope to reach full SL summer 2009 and APL Dec 2009


----------



## SelfStyled (May 18, 2009)

Congratulations Taz you made it- and with New Growth too!!!

Stay encouraged ladies.


----------



## taz007 (May 18, 2009)

Thank you ladies 

This is the longest that my hair has ever been in my adult life.  I have 4bbbzz hair.

Now for BSL before my high school reunion in October .


----------



## ambellan (May 18, 2009)

Hi!

my name is allora and I just found this site and lord knows i need it. I was wondering even though it's a little late could I still join? I have read soo much helpful info on here especially since ive never gone natural until now. I just hope to learn even more, hopefully through this challenge


----------



## ambellan (May 21, 2009)

i know this started  awhile back but i just joined and i was wondering could i chime in on this challenge? if so it would be my first which is exciting!!

my mom usually did my hair but now that im in college its just me. i remember some of the things she taught me but im always up for learning more!!\

allora


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (May 21, 2009)

ambellan said:


> i know this started  awhile back but i just joined and i was wondering could i chime in on this challenge? if so it would be my first which is exciting!!
> 
> my mom usually did my hair but now that im in college its just me. i remember some of the things she taught me but im always up for learning more!!\
> 
> allora



I don't see why not. welcome to the challenge, and happy hair growing!


----------



## DaPPeR (May 21, 2009)

I'm sooo itchin for June 29th...I hope and pray I retained length.Im going home from work to wash with ORS Creamy Aloe Shampoo and condition with Suave Humectant. Add some coconut oil and dry on cool with the blow dryer. Then do about 6-7 cornrows, tie it up, to wake up and sew-in my hair in the morning before work..whewwww:

I'm goin to be EXHAUSTED for the next few days.


----------



## ajacks (May 22, 2009)

greenwings23 said:


> Hi everyone here are my comparison shots ...I finally made it to SL april/May 2009 It was very good progress over 5-th-6 th month period
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Congrats, I can definitely see the progress!


----------



## RosesBlack (May 22, 2009)

I still haven't relaxed. I think I'm going to give myself some yarn braids for a month or so and see how that goes. If I can keep them up I might go for the super stretch and relax at the end of summer.


----------



## MA2010 (May 22, 2009)

After swimming in a pool for about 2 hrs I washed with Mizani BB neutralizing and chelating shampoo, shampooed with Silicon Mix hydrating shampoo, and DC'd with heat for 30 min with ORS Replenishing.

My hair feels very moisturized and "light". 

Aphogee Green Tea Reconstructor and Lacio Lacio as a leave on. Sealed with Cocasta Shikaikai Oil. Airdrying in a loose bun.


----------



## SouthernStunner (May 22, 2009)

Hey yall I am back in braids and I dont think I will make it for the 20months like I thought cause its getting thicker and I am shedding like a cat.  I will go ahead and relax in Nov which is 14 months and the longest stretch I have ever done.  From then on I will only stretch 6 mos at a time.  I am still hoping for APL by Dec but either way I am happy with my growth cause in little over a year I have gone from just below collar bone lenth to a major BC well above ear lenght (shaved in the back) and back to collar bone lenght.  When I relax I think I will be at my longest lenght of my adult life.

This long stretch has also taught me that I dont have the patientce for natural hair.

I am also thinking about going to cosmetology school.  Just a thought


----------



## Jaxhair (May 23, 2009)

SouthernStunner said:


> Hey yall I am back in braids and I dont think I will make it for the 20months like I thought cause its getting thicker and I am shedding like a cat.  I will go ahead and relax in Nov which is 14 months and the longest stretch I have ever done.  From then on I will only stretch 6 mos at a time.  I am still hoping for APL by Dec but either way I am happy with my growth cause in little over a year I have gone from just below collar bone lenth to a major BC well above ear lenght (shaved in the back) and back to collar bone lenght.  When I relax I think I will be at my longest lenght of my adult life.
> 
> This long stretch has also taught me that I dont have the patientce for natural hair.
> 
> *I am also thinking about going to cosmetology school*.  Just a thought



Ditto! Just wanna raise some ££££s and I'll take some time off work for my first qualification (facials and skin evaluation). I'm also thinking of studying natural (nappy) hair science! I dream of owning a natural hair salon one day.


----------



## jaded_faerie (May 23, 2009)

oh wow there are  schools for "natural hair science"?


----------



## jazzzmoods (May 23, 2009)

Just a quick update.....I have to "withdraw" from this challenge.....I BC'd last weekend!!  Happy growing and best of luck ladies!!!


----------



## SpiritJunkie (May 23, 2009)

Hi Ladies,
I have to get a new camera..a family member broke mine. so i hope to do progress pics asap.  i need to see for myself.

In any case...i am wearing my hair in a sock bun as well as peacock twist.  I am determined to get past SL and APL by end of year.

I will be doing a Aphogee Damaged hair treatment today followed by DC with salerm wheat germ. I may add the pantene mask to it as well.

G


----------



## taz007 (May 23, 2009)

After a very exhausting business trip, I am finally home and .....

UNDER THE STEAMER!  I am so addicted!

I have some CoCasta oil mixed with Kenra MC as a prepoo, then I will use my Joico Moisture Recovery line.

JOICO is the best thing that ever happened to my hair (and LHCF, of course).


----------



## SouthernStunner (May 23, 2009)

Has anyone used a cellophane like sabastines clear with the henna or do you use it after and how did you do it (the process)? 

My goal is to have glossy hair. I have done the henna glosses and it was not so glossy. I love the color deposit I get with henna but no shine.


----------



## flowinlocks (May 23, 2009)

Prepooed with Navratna oil, pooed with Shikakai bar, dcing with ORS, AM,Suave Humectant, Amla, Bhrami,Bhringraj, Nettle. I will airdry & seal with Cantu leave in and Vatika.


----------



## aa9746 (May 23, 2009)

I'm going to continue with taking care of my hair, but I'm disapointed with how slow my hair seems to be growing and how dry it is. I keep it conditioned, take vitamins, growth aid, don't use any form of heat, I use natural products, and I don't manipulate it a lot. It's growing and its longer and thicker than it was this time last year. I know I need to be patient. Just needed to let that out.


----------



## jaded_faerie (May 24, 2009)

jazzzmoods said:


> Just a quick update.....I have to "withdraw" from this challenge.....I BC'd last weekend!!  Happy growing and best of luck ladies!!!



congrats on the bc!


----------



## ajacks (May 24, 2009)

Just a quick update.  I'm having my weave removed June 10th, and I think I will be trying some different protective/low-manipulation styles for the summer months.  I am so over wearing the weaves right now. I also think I want to try the BKT. I will post pictures.  Hopefully I will see some progress.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (May 24, 2009)

Looks like I'm on target to be APL Spring of 2010!   I was a little ambitious it seems when I first saw this challenge


----------



## MagnoliaBelle (May 24, 2009)

Just a quick update on my regimen change.  I will keep my hair in a bun the entire work week.  Has anyone ever left a bun up all week?  I make sure that it isn't too tight.  Anyhow, I will not redo it, but I will carefully wrap my hair in place at night so that the bun stays neat.  On the weekend, I'll co-wash, DC, DT, and play with curly styles.

I know my hair has to be growing with all the care and low manipulation, but I'm determined not to straighten it until Dec 2009.  It's hard to tell about growth in its natural state.  I can't wait until Dec, and I hope that all of us stay encouraged and reach our hair goals!


----------



## spacetygrss (May 24, 2009)

Just a quick update. I flat-ironed my hair last week and have made great progress. I am past collarbone length for about 75% of my hair. My bangs are past my lips ( I don't really count them in the length checks though because they always grow slower; when I was APL, they were shoulder-length!). The sides by my ears are about 1/2 inch above my collarbone. Pretty good progress considering I shaved my head last May!


----------



## SouthernStunner (May 24, 2009)

MagnoliaBelle said:


> Just a quick update on my regimen change. I will keep my hair in a bun the entire work week. Has anyone ever left a bun up all week? I make sure that it isn't too tight. Anyhow, I will not redo it, but I will carefully wrap my hair in place at night so that the bun stays neat. On the weekend, I'll co-wash, DC, DT, and play with curly styles.
> 
> I know my hair has to be growing with all the care and low manipulation, but I'm determined not to straighten it until Dec 2009. It's hard to tell about growth in its natural state. I can't wait until Dec, and I hope that all of us stay encouraged and reach our hair goals!


 

Please be careful keeping the bun in all week.  Some have eperienced breakage doing that.  How are you going to give the inside of your hair some moisture?  Anyway good luck.


----------



## Platinum (May 24, 2009)

I don't think I'm going to make APL by Dec unless I get a serious growth spurt. My hair is growing, not as fast as I thought I would. I'm thinking I'll get there by Spring 2010. I'm not giving up though.


----------



## MagnoliaBelle (May 24, 2009)

SouthernStunner said:


> Please be careful keeping the bun in all week.  Some have eperienced breakage doing that.  How are you going to give the inside of your hair some moisture?  Anyway good luck.



Thanks, SouthernStunner,

I was wondering about the possible breakage.  I make sure that my ponytail holder is loose, but I'll definitely monitor that.  If I notice breakage, I might have to take it down mid-week.  

Also, you're right on point about the moisture.  My hair was very dry when I took it down Friday, but I didn't moisturize with the intent of leaving it up all week when I put it up on Tuesday.  This time I will use extra moisture.  If it's still super dry when I take it down this Friday, I will have to readjust the leaving it in all week.

Thanks, again for bringing these things to my attention.


----------



## kittenz (May 24, 2009)

Hi Ladies,
I'm finally posting pics.  These were taken this morning after my co-wash.  I'm 7 weeks post and scheduled for a touch-up on Saturday.  I would normally do 12 weeks but I'm cutting off 4 this time because my last relaxer was a bust.  










(I don't think my hair is actually that uneven.  Probably didn't comb it well.)

Still hoping to make it!!! Keep up the great growing ladies and congrats Taz!!


----------



## PrissyMiss (May 24, 2009)

Update: I will be in weaves until August, but I'm doing a 4 mth stretch.


----------



## innocentdevil (May 24, 2009)

checking in for the May update...im almost there...soooooo close...im for sure gonna make it before December


----------



## taz007 (May 24, 2009)

innocentdevil said:


> checking in for the May update...im almost there...soooooo close...im for sure gonna make it before December



Your hair looks nice and healthy!   You look APL to me.


----------



## snillohsss (May 24, 2009)

Im almost there!  I only flatironed that section because I have been on a no-heat regimen since November..and I only lightly blowdried for a length check. I was just grazing shoulder length in Jan!  Ovation has really been working well!


----------



## SouthernStunner (May 25, 2009)

MagnoliaBelle said:


> Thanks, SouthernStunner,
> 
> I was wondering about the possible breakage. I make sure that my ponytail holder is loose, but I'll definitely monitor that. If I notice breakage, I might have to take it down mid-week.
> 
> ...


 

Anytime! Thats what we are all here for.  Let me know how the bunning is working for you.  I am loving your curls though!


----------



## latingirly020488 (May 25, 2009)

Wet hair pic..unbelievable I almost APL ! I know i can make it by december.


----------



## DaPPeR (May 25, 2009)

kittenz said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I'm finally posting pics.  These were taken this morning after my co-wash.  I'm 7 weeks post and scheduled for a touch-up on Saturday.  I would normally do 12 weeks but I'm cutting off 4 this time because my last relaxer was a bust.
> 
> 
> ...



APL welll before December! Go you!


----------



## DaPPeR (May 25, 2009)

There are sooo many ladies well ahead of the goal in December! Congratulations on the hair growth!


I may or may not make the  goal. Who knows.


----------



## SouthernStunner (May 25, 2009)

Hey all I dont think I am going to make it either BUT its really not the destination but the journey that satisfies me.  I have learned so much about my hair and hair care that I am just enjoying the ride!


----------



## aa9746 (May 25, 2009)

snilloh said:


> Im almost there! I only flatironed that section because I have been on a no-heat regimen since November..and I only lightly blowdried for a length check. I was just grazing shoulder length in Jan! Ovation has really been working well!


 
Same here, I haven't used heat since dec. and I was just hitting shoulder. I'm using Ovation also. How do you retain? It looks like you are very close to APL


----------



## The Princess (May 25, 2009)

snilloh said:


> Im almost there! I only flatironed that section because I have been on a no-heat regimen since November..and I only lightly blowdried for a length check. I was just grazing shoulder length in Jan! Ovation has really been working well!


 

Miss Lady, looks like you are at APL....Congrats.

Ovation is the business.


----------



## The Princess (May 25, 2009)

When I got my relaxer last month, I was like dang, I don't know if im go make it in December. I feel like APL is so far down for me, compared to other females. So Im go need the very last day in December. I need like 4-5 inches to make APL. So im stepping up on my growth aids and might get back on the Hair, Skin and Nails pills. WE shall see.


----------



## kittenz (May 25, 2009)

snilloh said:


> Im almost there!  I only flatironed that section because I have been on a no-heat regimen since November..and I only lightly blowdried for a length check. I was just grazing shoulder length in Jan!  Ovation has really been working well!


Great progress!!!  You look like you're there or at least very close!!


innocentdevil said:


> checking in for the May update...im almost there...soooooo close...im for sure gonna make it before December


  You too.  You're hair looks so healthy.



DaPPeR said:


> APL welll before December! Go you!


I'm not there yet but I will be!!


----------



## flowinlocks (May 25, 2009)

kittenz said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I'm finally posting pics. These were taken this morning after my co-wash. I'm 7 weeks post and scheduled for a touch-up on Saturday. I would normally do 12 weeks but I'm cutting off 4 this time because my last relaxer was a bust.
> 
> 
> ...


You grow girl, I'm hoping to be at this length when I relax in June. 






innocentdevil said:


> checking in for the May update...im almost there...soooooo close...im for sure gonna make it before December


 
You are suuuuper close!!





snilloh said:


> Im almost there! I only flatironed that section because I have been on a no-heat regimen since November..and I only lightly blowdried for a length check. I was just grazing shoulder length in Jan! Ovation has really been working well!


 
Looking good, you'll be there before you know it.





latingirly020488 said:


> Wet hair pic..unbelievable I almost APL ! I know i can make it by december.


 

Yep, you will.


----------



## latingirly020488 (May 25, 2009)

The Princess said:


> When I got my relaxer last month, I was like dang, I don't know if im go make it in December. I feel like APL is so far down for me, compared to other females. So Im go need the very last day in December. I need like 4-5 inches to make APL. So im stepping up on my growth aids and might get back on the Hair, Skin and Nails pills. WE shall see.


 
Don't give up! We still have 7 months of growing till december. I dont like getting my hopes to high but I actually think I will be a little past APL by december for the first time in my life. After seeing my before and after pics from january 09 till now may 09 I actually noticed my hair actually doesnt grow that slow, the reason why I never had long hair in the past was the abuse ofcourse and the trimming aka Cuts from stylist. If you dont make it to APL by december I think you would atleast be close to it. But please dont give up!! you can do it

P.S. Thank you flowinlocks for the encouragement! (sp?) happy hair growing apl by december 09 !!


----------



## topnotch1010 (May 25, 2009)

I am out of this challenge. I blunt chopped my hair a few days ago to EL and I don't think I will make it by December. Good luck to all!


----------



## DDTexlaxed (May 25, 2009)

I am too late to join this challenge, but I am following it as if I am in it. My goal is to get all my hair to APL. Might be impossible, but I like the challenge.


----------



## snillohsss (May 25, 2009)

aa9746 said:


> Same here, I haven't used heat since dec. and I was just hitting shoulder. I'm using Ovation also. How do you retain? It looks like you are very close to APL




Bunning causes breakage for me.  So I just wear braidouts.  I moisturize with Elasta QP, and seal with coconut oil every other day..sometimes every day.


----------



## jaded_faerie (May 25, 2009)

Yea I KNOW i'm not going to make APL by the end of the year...but like SouthernStunner I am enjoying the ride!


----------



## jeabai (May 25, 2009)

Still working at it. DH lost the camera charger so I can't take pics but I think I made SL and with 7 months to go anythings possible


----------



## ajacks (May 25, 2009)

snilloh said:


> Bunning causes breakage for me. So I just wear braidouts. I moisturize with Elasta QP, and seal with coconut oil every other day..sometimes every day.


 
Bunning caused breakage for me as well.  I haven't had much luck with braid outs either.


----------



## prettywhitty (May 25, 2009)

Here's my progress. I think I made it!!


----------



## The Princess (May 25, 2009)

Miz Jackson said:


> Here's my progress. I think I made it!!


 

Congrats..Yes you did.


----------



## flowinlocks (May 25, 2009)

Miz Jackson said:


> Here's my progress. I think I made it!!


 


Congrats. on Apl!!!


----------



## SCarolinaGirl (May 25, 2009)

I can't believe how many ladies have made APL already. Congrats ladies. I am relaxing this Saturday at 8 weeks post, was trying to make 9 but it's not gonna happen. I'll post pics!


----------



## MagnoliaBelle (May 25, 2009)

SouthernStunner said:


> Anytime! Thats what we are all here for.  Let me know how the bunning is working for you.  I am loving your curls though!



 THanks!! I'll keep you all posted.


----------



## LaidBak (May 25, 2009)

OK so I see that "sign up is over" notice on the first post.  But there aren't any other active APL challenges that I can find with the search tool.  And since I could care less if my name is listed in the first post, or about prizes, I'm gonna lurk here and maybe even post an update or two.   Ai'ight?  
I just hit SL and plan on being APL by Dec 09


----------



## Ganjababy (May 25, 2009)

Congrats to those who made armpit length already! I am hoping to make APL dec


----------



## SouthernStunner (May 25, 2009)

LaidBak said:


> OK so I see that "sign up is over" notice on the first post. But there aren't any other active APL challenges that I can find with the search tool.  And since I could care less if my name is listed in the first post, or about prizes, I'm gonna lurk here and maybe even post an update or two. Ai'ight?
> I just hit SL and plan on being APL by Dec 09


 


You are too funny.    WELCOME


----------



## flowinlocks (May 25, 2009)

LaidBak said:


> OK so I see that "sign up is over" notice on the first post. But there aren't any other active APL challenges that I can find with the search tool.  And since I could care less if my name is listed in the first post, or about prizes, I'm gonna lurk here and maybe even post an update or two. Ai'ight?
> I just hit SL and plan on being APL by Dec 09


 

Welcome!!


----------



## Minnie (May 26, 2009)

unique4lyfe33 said:


> Ok I forgot to update: I made APL!! I'm on vacation right now with no computer and my phone doesn't have the net on it ( im on my ipod touch) so whenever I can I will post some pics


 
Congratulations on getting to APL


----------



## Minnie (May 26, 2009)

Taz,
congrat on making APL.

Nikistar,
Your hair is gorgeous, I love the thickness.

Innocentdevil, 
I think you are APL.

Miz Jackson,
Congrat on APL.


----------



## Minnie (May 26, 2009)

jaded_faerie said:


> Yea I KNOW i'm not going to make APL by the end of the year...but like SouthernStunner I am enjoying the ride!


Ditto, I am loving this ride.


----------



## The Princess (May 26, 2009)

Checking in: Im DC on dry hair with Shescentit Green Tea & Hibacius w/Suave Humctress. (I added the humctress to stretch it. Under heat for a hour.  Then my usual wet bun.


----------



## kittenz (May 27, 2009)

Happy Hump Day,

I don't think I want to relax this weekend.  I mean, my hair is not unmanageble, or breaking nothing's "wrong with it" and I like my NG.  My hair is sooo soft and the roots are soo coily I'm not ready to say goodbye.  I do love fresh smooth silky hair but it takes a while to get it's "life" back.  I think my coils are here to stay at least for a few more weeks.  

I'll co-wash and try a braid out this weekend.


----------



## RosesBlack (May 27, 2009)

Oh ladies, I tried to give myself braids last weekend and it was epic fail.

But, my hair is in amazing condition so I'm not super mad anymore. So no braids or C&G for me. I'm gonna keep rocking my fuzzy edged buns.


----------



## MA2010 (May 27, 2009)

Last night was a full hair day for me. Here is my check in and mini product rave:

1. Pre DC (before protein treatment) with Organics Olive Oil DC and Fantasia IC Olive Hair Polisher (link below for picture) 
2. Gentle wash with Nexxus Aloe Rid
3. 15 min under dryer with Aphogee Treatment for Damaged Hair (hard stuff)
4. DC with heat 15 min ORS Replenishing with Fantasia IC Olive Oil Hair polisher (link below for picture)

http://clients.connoserv.com/storage/200008/products/fantasia-ic/hairpolisherolive/hair-polisher-olive.jpg

My hair was singing "I love you" after my last DC. Fantasia IC took deep conditioning to a whole new level for my hair!!! 

Ladies, if you have this in your stash, add some to your DC! It is


----------



## flowinlocks (May 28, 2009)

Manushka said:


> Last night was a full hair day for me. Here is my check in and mini product rave:
> 
> 1. Pre DC (before protein treatment) with Organics Olive Oil DC and Fantasia IC Olive Hair Polisher (link below for picture)
> 2. Gentle wash with Nexxus Aloe Rid
> ...


 

So you added hair polish to your dc? Wow is that the end result in your avatar?


----------



## MA2010 (May 28, 2009)

flowinlocks said:


> So you added hair polish to your dc? Wow is that the end result in your avatar?




Yes I did and I got amazing results. It's so much serum and it was collecting dust in my stash. I was doing a DC and thought......add it 

No my avatar was from my March 2009 updates.


----------



## discodumpling (May 28, 2009)

Checking in. Not much going on, on my head. My hair is either in twists or a twist out as it's been for the past 4 days. There are a few styles I wanna try but i'm pregnant & tired (lazy?)...twists are a no brainer for me!

My hair is thriving under my ultra low maintainance regi. I'm not sure what I did during my last wash but I haven't moisturized in days & my hair still feels soft & lush after being out for 4 days. I'll let y'all know how this detangling session goes LOL! 

No length checks for me until the end of the year. I'm still confident i'll be APL by December!

Congrats to the ladies who have reached the APL milestone in recent weeks! I'm sure there are more success stories to be heard...keep em coming!

To my sisters still in the APL struggle ...HHG!


----------



## SelfStyled (May 28, 2009)

Just thought I would check in....Congrats to those that have already made APL! Woot-Woot!

I have noticed a slight increase in growth due to *consistently* taking my hair,skin and nails multi as well, as biotin and MSM.  I can't wait to update in June and see where I am at.  

My hair is loving my simple lil wash/cowash bun it up regimen. 

I am debating on getting a sew in to help me stretch past my usual 8-10 weeks, mind you misuse of sew in's is what landed me "here".  Anyways if I do decided on a sew in, I do know how to self install.  I was looking at where my leave out would be, and it is so much longer than what it used to be I don't even know that I would know how to "blend" correctly.  I am open for advice.  I might just leave well enough alone as my hair is doing well with my bunning/and or half wigging.

Sorry for the ramble, clearly you can see I am mentally working things through and I have no one IRL who would even begin to understand.


----------



## SnnyDays (May 28, 2009)

Checking in... I am on the fence now. I do not know if I want to go natural or stay relaxed. I have not relaxed since March. I have been co washing and doing my protein treatments. My hair has def. grown. I am not sure if I can make APL by Dec though.erplexed


----------



## beans4reezy (May 28, 2009)

Checking in ladies! I Am 9 weeks post and transitioning from relaxer to a texturizer. I feel like I am retaining length though.  I measured and I have like 3 1/2 to 4 inches to go until I am APL. For right now, I am bunning, cowashing, DC'ing, moisturizing, and sealing like a mad woman, hoping that I can make it by December...shoot, I'll even take close to APL


----------



## keepinitnatural (May 28, 2009)

I'm sorry I've been out of the loop lately.  RL has been ROUGH!  

Anywho, I've been kinda lazy with my hair lately.   I really need a pep talk!  I have been wearing my hair in twist-outs for the past few months but lately, with finals and other end-of-school-year stuff, I've been wearing my hair in an afro ponytail.  Like many of you, I'm worried about breakage and I don't want to let my laziness be the downfall of my hair.  I got a trim about six weeks ago so my ends look really good now, but I am not sure if I'll make APL now.  I'll take pics and post them really soon. 

- Dawn


----------



## jeabai (May 28, 2009)

I'm on a forced stretch due to finances - I don't dare relax myself so I' 13 weeks post and don't know how long this stretch will be. I'm babying my hair by frequently cowashng and bunning. Will post pics is DH ever finds the charger


----------



## flowinlocks (May 28, 2009)

Manushka said:


> Yes I did and I got amazing results. It's so much serum and it was collecting dust in my stash. I was doing a DC and thought......add it
> 
> No my avatar was from my March 2009 updates.


 

Thanks, I'll have to try it.


----------



## flowinlocks (May 28, 2009)

discodumpling said:


> Checking in. Not much going on, on my head. My hair is either in twists or a twist out as it's been for the past 4 days. There are a few styles I wanna try but *i'm pregnant* & tired (lazy?)...twists are a no brainer for me!
> 
> *My hair is thriving under my ultra low maintainance regi.* I'm not sure what I did during my last wash but I haven't moisturized in days & my hair still feels soft & lush after being out for 4 days. I'll let y'all know how this detangling session goes LOL!
> 
> ...


 


 I didn't know you were pregnant, congratulations!! Keep doing whatever you're doing. What product did you use to keep it moist for so many days?





SelfStyled said:


> Just thought I would check in....Congrats to those that have already made APL! Woot-Woot!
> 
> I have noticed a slight increase in growth due to *consistently* taking my hair,skin and nails multi as well, as biotin and MSM. I can't wait to update in June and see where I am at.
> 
> ...


 

I say if it's not broke then don't try to fix it. One thing I'm learning is to keep doing what my hair loves at that very moment. Can't wait to see your update pics. HHG







SnnyDays said:


> Checking in... I am on the fence now. I do not know if I want to go natural or stay relaxed. I have not relaxed since March. I have been co washing and doing my protein treatments.* My hair* *has def. grown. I am not sure if I can make APL by Dec though*.erplexed


 
Congrats on the progress you've already made,.




beans4reezy said:


> Checking in ladies! I Am 9 weeks post and transitioning from relaxer to a texturizer. I feel like I am retaining length though. I measured and I have like 3 1/2 to 4 inches to go until I am APL. For right now, I am bunning, cowashing, DC'ing, moisturizing, and sealing like a mad woman, *hoping that I can make it by December...shoot, I'll* *even take close to APL*


 
Lol. I'll take close to APL also. Keep it growing, you can make it.






keepinitnatural said:


> I'm sorry I've been out of the loop lately. RL has been ROUGH!
> 
> Anywho, I've been kinda lazy with my hair lately. I really need a pep talk! I have been wearing my hair in twist-outs for the past few months but lately, with finals and other end-of-school-year stuff, I've been wearing my hair in an afro ponytail. Like many of you, I'm worried about breakage and I don't want to let my laziness be the downfall of my hair. I got a trim about six weeks ago so my ends look really good now, but I* am not sure if I'll make APL now. I'll take pics and post them really soon. *
> 
> - Dawn


 

That's ok, just enjoy the ride. Stay motivated & protect those ends. Looking forward too seeing your update pics.





jbailey said:


> I'm on a forced stretch due to finances - I don't dare relax myself so I' 13 weeks post and don't know how long this stretch will be.* I'm babying my hair by frequently cowashng and bunning.* Will post pics is DH ever finds the charger


 

Make sure you incorporate some some protein in your reggie. Good luck luck with your stretch.


----------



## SelfStyled (May 28, 2009)

FlowinLocks you are so encouraging!  I really needed that. I think I get so caught up in other people's crazy long stretches and just wanted to do the same, and thought a sew in could buy me a few more weeks.Me thinks I will stick to what I know works. 

Thank you:blowkiss:


----------



## flowinlocks (May 28, 2009)

SelfStyled said:


> FlowinLocks you are so encouraging! I really needed that. I think I get so caught up in other people's crazy long stretches and just wanted to do the same, and thought a sew in could buy me a few more weeks.Me thinks I will stick to what I know works.
> 
> Thank you:blowkiss:


 

You're welcome, I was going into my third go round on a 12 week stretch, doing, moisture,protein,garlic, Ayurveda. And my hair seems to have gotten weaker around the 10-11 week mark. I thought it was my imagination, but it wasn't, it was starting to break where the most ng was.. So I relaxed. I'm glad I didn't wait any longer. It's weird, but *my* hair seems to thrive when it's all one texture.


----------



## SelfStyled (May 28, 2009)

^^^^That is the best thing you can do - is *listen* to your hair. Your hair will thank you for that. Congrat's for the 12 week stretches- that is my dream.


----------



## MA2010 (May 28, 2009)

flowinlocks said:


> Thanks, I'll have to try it.


 

Carefull though if you don't use cones a lot.

The hair polish aint nothing but cones and olive oil...........lachen:!!!


----------



## kittenz (May 29, 2009)

Update:  I didn't wait for the weekend- I tried my braidout last night after a fun trip to the BSS.  I figured if I didn't like the results it would be Firday and I could suffer through one crazy hair day or if it was really bad I could call out and have a long weekend.  But, I LOVE the results.

I used Hawaiian 14 in 1 silky stuff (new purchase - don't have much of a rave for this) to dampen my hair.  I wanted to co-wash but got lazy.  Then Kercare moisturizer followed with EVOO.  6 big plaits, some end paper and rods for the ends.  

I couldn't get a good enough pic because I was using my phone, but I know how you girls are so I'll post what i have.  I really need a pic of the back it's HANGING !







and this one isn't good either





I was such a girly girl this morning with curly hair, makeup (rare for me) and 3 eyeshadow colors (again bare with me- this is rare for me.)    LOL


----------



## flowinlocks (May 29, 2009)

SelfStyled said:


> ^^^^That is the best thing you can do - is *listen* to your hair. Your hair will thank you for that. *Congrat's for the 12* *week stretches*- that is my dream.


 


Oh no, I didn't make it 12 weeks last time, I was starting to get breakage at 10. I won't be going past 9 weeks anytime soon.


----------



## flowinlocks (May 29, 2009)

kittenz said:


> Update: I didn't wait for the weekend- I tried my braidout last night after a fun trip to the BSS. I figured if I didn't like the results it would be Firday and I could suffer through one crazy hair day or if it was really bad I could call out and have a long weekend. But, I LOVE the results.
> 
> I used Hawaiian 14 in 1 silky stuff (new purchase - don't have much of a rave for this) to dampen my hair. I wanted to co-wash but got lazy. Then Kercare moisturizer followed with EVOO. 6 big plaits, some end paper and rods for the ends.
> 
> ...


 

It's cute! My braid out was a HAM when I tried it, I think I made my braids too small. BTW, I don't care for the 14 in 1 either.


----------



## kittenz (May 29, 2009)

flowinlocks said:


> It's cute! My braid out was a HAM when I tried it, I think I made my braids too small. BTW, I don't care for the 14 in 1 either.


Thank you!  Yeah, that 14 in 1 stuff just sat on my hair and it made my hands feel funny.  IDK how to describe it.


----------



## taz007 (May 29, 2009)

Checking in.  I am almost 8 weeks post and my new growth and I are fighting!  I have the mane clip ordered and on its way.  I hope to use it to stretch at least 4 more weeks.  But man oh man!

FlowinLocks, I am so happy that you are on this board!  You are such a motivator and an inspiration!


----------



## flowinlocks (May 29, 2009)

taz007 said:


> Checking in. I am almost 8 weeks post and my new growth and I are fighting! I have the mane clip ordered and on its way. I hope to use it to stretch at least 4 more weeks. But man oh man!
> 
> FlowinLocks, I am so happy that you are on this board! You are such a motivator and an inspiration!


 


 Aww, thanks so much. That's what we're here for right? Good luck on your stretch.


----------



## Xerxes (May 29, 2009)

flowinlocks said:


> It's weird, but *my* hair seems to thrive when it's all one texture.




Honestly, it's not weird at all that your hair started to break at your demarcation line.  It is completely normal.

Where the two types of hair meet, that is where there is the most stress on the hair.  Your newgrowth is causing tension on your previously relaxed, weaker ends.  That's why stretching is something that you must experiment with and it depends on your own hair texture and other factors.

The closer your natural hair matches your relaxed hair, the least amount of damage you will incur by stretching longer.  Basically, the straighter your hair is, the longer you can stretch.

That's why I am not concerned about threads with girls stretching for a whole year/six months, their hair is different from mine.  My 4b hair does not approve of stretches beyond 14 weeks, that's why I stretch for 12.

I think too many of us worry ourselves about stretching when we really should be keeping our hair as strong as it can be.  Stretching too long can lead to losing too many relaxed ends.  Balance is key and a well-timed relaxer touch up can help you reach your hair goals faster than stretching too long.


----------



## jeabai (May 29, 2009)

Make sure you incorporate some some protein in your reggie. Good luck luck with your stretch.[/quote]


I am! I've been doing joico 17 minute miracle once a week and using ayurverda powders for additional strength You are my ayurverda idol!
Also broke down and ordered a new charger. I'm growing and dying to compare pics!


----------



## jeabai (May 29, 2009)

kittenz said:


> Update: I didn't wait for the weekend- I tried my braidout last night after a fun trip to the BSS. I figured if I didn't like the results it would be Firday and I could suffer through one crazy hair day or if it was really bad I could call out and have a long weekend. But, I LOVE the results.
> 
> I used Hawaiian 14 in 1 silky stuff (new purchase - don't have much of a rave for this) to dampen my hair. I wanted to co-wash but got lazy. Then Kercare moisturizer followed with EVOO. 6 big plaits, some end paper and rods for the ends.
> 
> ...


 

So Pretty! I wish I could braid!


----------



## kittenz (May 29, 2009)

jbailey said:


> So Pretty! I wish I could braid!


Thank you.  
Braiding is really easy.  Just regular 3 strand braids/plaits.  You know how to do this right?  If not watch this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pW2hLXQyxE0

You'll have it down in a about an hour if you're just learning.

I parted my hair into 6 large sections.  So easy!


----------



## flowinlocks (May 29, 2009)

Xerxes said:


> Honestly, it's not weird at all that your hair started to break at your demarcation line. It is completely normal.
> 
> Where the two types of hair meet, that is where there is the most stress on the hair. Your newgrowth is causing tension on your previously relaxed, weaker ends. That's why stretching is something that you must experiment with and it depends on your own hair texture and other factors.
> 
> ...


 

Preach!!Sigh.........The sad part is these are facts I already know. I too am guilty of following the masses. I feel using growth aids makes it even worse.(I consider Ayurveda a growth aid). Right now I'm 4 weeks post, but it feels like 6. Don't get me wrong I'm happy my hair is growing, but after 9 weeks, all the cowashing, bunning, Ayurveda,dcing, and protein in the world didn't stop my hair from breaking in places.


----------



## flowinlocks (May 29, 2009)

jbailey said:


> Make sure you incorporate some some protein in your reggie. Good luck luck with your stretch.


 

I am! I've been doing joico 17 minute miracle once a week and using ayurverda powders for additional strength *You are my ayurverda idol!*
Also broke down and ordered a new charger. I'm growing and dying to compare pics![/quote]


Lol, thanks but I'm still a newbie, I just love to read. And don't mind sharing what I've learned. I'm inspired by the veterans who have been doing it for years. While we on the subject, I just got back from the library with 2 books on Ayurveda. One is on home remedies!


----------



## taz007 (May 29, 2009)

flowinlocks said:


> I am! I've been doing joico 17 minute miracle once a week and using ayurverda powders for additional strength *You are my ayurverda idol!*
> Also broke down and ordered a *new charger*. I'm growing and dying to compare pics!


 

Charger????  What is this?  Is it a new tool that I do not know about???


----------



## swalker31 (May 29, 2009)

I'm still going strong people.  I dodged a set back this week.  I did a deep protein treatment and I thought I reached for my Deep Conditioner and I made a mistake and used a reconstructor .  So I rinsed really well and used my Deep conditioner and mix in some raw honey, almond oil and jojoba.  I slept in it.  I had some shedding but nothing to bad.  I normally do a amla and shikakai rinse, but I omitted the Shikakai and just did a amla and rose powder rinse .  I think that really helped with balancing out the moisture.


----------



## flowinlocks (May 29, 2009)

taz007 said:


> Charger???? What is this? Is it a new tool that I do not know about???


 

Lol, I think she means for her camera.





swalker31 said:


> I'm still going strong people. I dodged a set back this week. I did a deep protein treatment and I thought I reached for my Deep Conditioner and I made a mistake and used a reconstructor . So I rinsed really well and used my Deep conditioner and mix in some raw honey, almond oil and jojoba. I slept in it. I had some shedding but nothing to bad. I normally do a amla and shikakai rinse, but I omitted the Shikakai and just did a amla and rose powder rinse . I think that really helped with balancing out the moisture.


 

I'm glad you were able to bounce back quickly.


----------



## DaPPeR (May 29, 2009)

beans4reezy said:


> .shoot, I'll even take close to APL



*raises hand* I will too!


----------



## aa9746 (May 29, 2009)

Checking in: I added scunci pillow rollers to protect my ends at night. I got this idea from another web site.


----------



## ChemistryGirl (May 30, 2009)

Add me to the probably won't make APL this year list!  

I did a touch up on Tuesday (05/26/2009) and I didn't make much progress . I did a 1" trim in April, but I still expected to see more length. Overall, I'm still happy though b/c my hair is so much thicker. I had a lot of new growth, so I know my issue is retention. I am struggling with my moisture/protein balance and I'm trying to find a good leave in that KEEPS my hair moisturized for more than 6 hrs. So I'm making some changes to my regimen.
- Up my DC and cowash to 3x a week until I figure out a way to keep my hair moisturized for longer.
- Just started using PC and so far it seems to be making a positive difference. My hair seems smoother and retains moisture a little better. Hopefully over time these will continue to improve.
- Keep playing around with leave-ins and moisturizers and home made concoctions. 
- Today I just started my vitamin regimen for overall heath and hair growth. I'll be taking Nature's Plus Source of Life Liquid Multivitamin, Nature's Plus Ultra Hair, Vitamin Shoppe Biotin 5mg and Vitamin Shoppe Iron w/ vit C, B12, Folic Acid and Copper.

Anyway here is my "progress"  pic


----------



## loulou82 (May 30, 2009)

ChemistryGirl said:


> Anyway here is my "progress"  pic



Your hair is definitely thickening up though. It looks healthy from root to ends now.


----------



## SelfStyled (May 30, 2009)

Chemistry Girl-  Your hair looks soooooo healthy in your avatar!  I see increased thickness- the length will surely come.


----------



## ChemistryGirl (May 30, 2009)

Thanks ladies, I needed to hear that!



loulou82 said:


> Your hair is definitely thickening up though. It looks healthy from root to ends now.





SelfStyled said:


> Chemistry Girl-  Your hair looks soooooo healthy in your avatar!  I see increased thickness- the length will surely come.


----------



## flowinlocks (May 30, 2009)

ChemistryGirl said:


> Add me to the probably won't make APL this year list!
> 
> I did a touch up on Tuesday (05/26/2009) and I didn't make much progress . I did a 1" trim in April, but I still expected to see more length. Overall, I'm still happy though b/c my hair is so much thicker. I had a lot of new growth, so I know my issue is retention. I am struggling with my moisture/protein balance and I'm trying to find a good leave in that KEEPS my hair moisturized for more than 6 hrs. So I'm making some changes to my regimen.
> - Up my DC and cowash to 3x a week until I figure out a way to keep my hair moisturized for longer.
> ...


 

I can see progress. Your ends look much thicker and healthier.


----------



## taz007 (May 31, 2009)

flowinlocks said:


> Lol, I think she means for her camera.



 I was starting to pull out the credit card ....


----------



## taz007 (May 31, 2009)

ChemistryGirl,

Your hair is DEFINITELY thicker and healthier.  Good job!!


----------



## ChemistryGirl (May 31, 2009)

Thanks Flowinlocks! You're always encouraging, you're an asset to the challenge 



flowinlocks said:


> I can see progress. Your ends look much thicker and healthier.


----------



## ChemistryGirl (May 31, 2009)

Thanks Taz2007!



taz007 said:


> ChemistryGirl,
> 
> Your hair is DEFINITELY thicker and healthier.  Good job!!


----------



## SCarolinaGirl (May 31, 2009)

Hey ladies, I've been sticking to my regimen and it has paid off. I relaxed today at 8 wks post. Here is my update pic...






Here is a length shot...


----------



## Shay72 (May 31, 2009)

ChemistryGirl--Loving that thickness.  I think length will come with the next relaxer.  

Futurescbride--Your reggie is definitely paying off. It seems you have gained and retained a lot of length.  Congrats!


----------



## Spin (May 31, 2009)

futurescbride said:


> Hey ladies, I've been sticking to my regimen and it has paid off. I relaxed today at 8 wks post. Here is my update pic...



Looks great! What is your regimen? I looked upthread and I could not find it...


----------



## flowinlocks (May 31, 2009)

futurescbride said:


> Hey ladies, I've been sticking to my regimen and it has paid off. I relaxed today at 8 wks post. Here is my update pic...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Yes, your reggie has def. paid off!! Keep it up. Those are some impressive results.


----------



## SCarolinaGirl (May 31, 2009)

kriscarp said:


> Looks great! What is your regimen? I looked upthread and I could not find it...


 
Thanks! My regimen is in my fotki. The link is in my siggy!


----------



## ChemistryGirl (May 31, 2009)

You are making amazing progress! I love seeing your updates.

_Off to go check out your fotki_



futurescbride said:


> Hey ladies, I've been sticking to my regimen and it has paid off. I relaxed today at 8 wks post. Here is my update pic...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks! I hope so!



Shay72 said:


> ChemistryGirl--Loving that thickness.  I think length will come with the next relaxer.


----------



## SelfStyled (May 31, 2009)

Awesome progress FutureSC Bride - your hair grows sooooo fast.


----------



## Ltown (May 31, 2009)

Great progress ladies! I don't think I've posted but once if that but my hair is at a resting phase, no breakages but no growth. I have not made it to SL so APL won't happen in six months. Happy Growing!


----------



## flowinlocks (May 31, 2009)

Just poppin in to use the thank you button. I had withdrawals.


----------



## The Princess (May 31, 2009)

futurescbride said:


> Hey ladies, I've been sticking to my regimen and it has paid off. I relaxed today at 8 wks post. Here is my update pic...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Your hair is really growing long and fast. Keep doing what you doing.


----------



## The Princess (May 31, 2009)

Just checking in.. I will be six weeks post tomorrow. I did an hot oil treatment Hairveda Cocosta Shakaki Oil and Suave Humctress. Hair looked very conditioned. This is something I will probally do once a month. It was getting really messy with the oil dripping everywhere.


----------



## msa (May 31, 2009)

You guys are all doing so great! Congrats on your progress.

I need to stop being lazy and take pics and make an album. As soon as I get someone to help me I will.


----------



## lacreolegurl (May 31, 2009)

just checking in. 5 months post and surviving. I changed color from black to a brown, but it's not looking too good and i will have to get a 'pro' to correct in a few weeks  Still doing the wash and go to survive.Think I will be all by Sept if all goes well. We'll see. HHG!


----------



## latingirly020488 (May 31, 2009)

Had my hair blowed out at the Dominican Salon. They blew my brains out!!! But my hair came out looking good. I just cant stop snapping pictures. My hair has never looked this good. APL here i come!


----------



## CubanMorena (May 31, 2009)

Hello ladies, I haven't posted in a while but I'm still striving for APL, praying I will make it by December. I've recently been trimming my hair to even it out and get rid of damaged ends. Yesterday, I went to the Aveda salon to consult someone about changing my hair color and the beautician said my hair was dry, which made me feel like I need to moisturize more and now isn't the time for coloring. I had a feeling my hair was dry but I was in denial because I've been doing all the "right" things. I'm going to use the Roux porosity control, and start deep conditioning with avocado and other emollient natural ingredients to make my hair more supple. A friend of mine told me that naturals should be more concerned with moisture than protein, and that protein can actually make natural hair brittle so I'm going to fall back on the protein treatments. I've been wearing my hair natural and feel like my hair is doing better this way. Below are my pictures from february to refresh your memories, and I hope to post new pics soon. Congratulations to all of you who have reached your goals and are successfully inching towards APL! Keep up the great work!!!


----------



## CubanMorena (May 31, 2009)

I saw that someone said that their hair is in a resting phase and thus wasn't growing: at any given time, your entire head of hair won't be in a resting phase (telogen phase), 20% absolutely max could be. Your hair may have certain "growing seasons" - many people report that their hair grows faster during certain seasons, like summer. Don't get discouraged, 6 months is still a formidable amount of time to make some notable progress in the health and length of your hair   (at least this is what I tell myself lol )


----------



## CubanMorena (May 31, 2009)

SouthernStunner said:


> Hey yall I am back in braids and I dont think I will make it for the 20months like I thought cause its getting thicker and I am shedding like a cat.  I will go ahead and relax in Nov which is 14 months and the longest stretch I have ever done.  From then on I will only stretch 6 mos at a time.  I am still hoping for APL by Dec but either way I am happy with my growth cause in little over a year I have gone from just below collar bone lenth to a major BC well above ear lenght (shaved in the back) and back to collar bone lenght.  When I relax I think I will be at my longest lenght of my adult life.
> 
> This long stretch has also taught me that I dont have the patientce for natural hair.
> 
> I am also thinking about going to cosmetology school.  Just a thought




LOL, I been thinking about going to cosmetology school too.


----------



## flowinlocks (May 31, 2009)

CubanMorena said:


> Hello ladies, I haven't posted in a while but I'm still striving for APL, *praying I will make it by December*. I've recently been trimming my hair to even it out and get rid of damaged ends. Yesterday, I went to the Aveda salon to consult someone about changing my hair color and the beautician said my hair was dry, which made me feel like I need to moisturize more and now isn't the time for coloring. I had a feeling my hair was dry but I was in denial because I've been doing all the "right" things. I'm going to use the Roux porosity control, and start deep conditioning with avocado and other emollient natural ingredients to make my hair more supple. A friend of mine told me that naturals should be more concerned with moisture than protein, and that protein can actually make natural hair brittle so I'm going to fall back on the protein treatments. I've been wearing my hair natural and feel like my hair is doing better this way. Below are my pictures from february to refresh your memories, and I hope to post new pics soon. Congratulations to all of you who have reached your goals and are successfully inching towards APL! Keep up the great work!!!


 

You're very close to APL, you'll be there way before Dec.


----------



## Shay72 (May 31, 2009)

latingirly020488 said:


> Had my hair blowed out at the Dominican Salon. They blew my brains out!!! But my hair came out looking good. I just cant stop snapping pictures. My hair has never looked this good. APL here i come!


 


CubanMorena said:


> Hello ladies, I haven't posted in a while but I'm still striving for APL, praying I will make it by December. I've recently been trimming my hair to even it out and get rid of damaged ends. Yesterday, I went to the Aveda salon to consult someone about changing my hair color and the beautician said my hair was dry, which made me feel like I need to moisturize more and now isn't the time for coloring. I had a feeling my hair was dry but I was in denial because I've been doing all the "right" things. I'm going to use the Roux porosity control, and start deep conditioning with avocado and other emollient natural ingredients to make my hair more supple. A friend of mine told me that naturals should be more concerned with moisture than protein, and that protein can actually make natural hair brittle so I'm going to fall back on the protein treatments. I've been wearing my hair natural and feel like my hair is doing better this way. Below are my pictures from february to refresh your memories, and I hope to post new pics soon. Congratulations to all of you who have reached your goals and are successfully inching towards APL! Keep up the great work!!!


 
Looking great ladies! It looks like it won't be long for both of you!


----------



## ajacks (May 31, 2009)

Wow, there's a lot of growth in this thread.  Looks like a lot of you are going to reach APL way before December.


----------



## MagnoliaBelle (May 31, 2009)

CubanMorena said:


> Hello ladies, I haven't posted in a while but I'm still striving for APL, praying I will make it by December. I've recently been trimming my hair to even it out and get rid of damaged ends. Yesterday, I went to the Aveda salon to consult someone about changing my hair color and the beautician said my hair was dry, which made me feel like I need to moisturize more and now isn't the time for coloring. I had a feeling my hair was dry but I was in denial because I've been doing all the "right" things. I'm going to use the Roux porosity control, and start deep conditioning with avocado and other emollient natural ingredients to make my hair more supple. A friend of mine told me that naturals should be more concerned with moisture than protein, and that protein can actually make natural hair brittle so I'm going to fall back on the protein treatments. I've been wearing my hair natural and feel like my hair is doing better this way. Below are my pictures from february to refresh your memories, and I hope to post new pics soon. Congratulations to all of you who have reached your goals and are successfully inching towards APL! Keep up the great work!!!



It looks like you're just about at APL.  You'll probably get there before Dec.


----------



## complexsimplicity (May 31, 2009)

I've been following this thread for a while. I never posted bc I didn't believe I could make APL by December but it looks like I can from this pic I took today. I'm 6 weeks post so my hair will fall a little longer once I get my touch up in another 4 weeks. I measured and it looks like I need 3.5" to make it to APL. My hair grows super slow so I'll be pushing it. If I don't make it by Dec then I think I'll def have it by the end of Jan.

ETA: I'm on my own personal no heat and no trim challenge. I'm shooting for a year. I haven't used my flat iron since March 15th. I barely use that thing anyway. I've also started airdrying. No more wet rollersets. I hate doing those things anyway. It takes FOREVER!!! I believe I'll retain more length this way bc it's less manipulation. I hated seeing hairs in my fine tooth comb. Now I won't ever have to use it.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (May 31, 2009)

complexsimplicity said:


> I've been following this thread for a while. I never posted bc I didn't believe I could make APL by December but it looks like I can from this pic I took today. I'm 6 weeks post so my hair will fall a little longer once I get my touch up in another 4 weeks. I measured and it looks like I need 3.5" to make it to APL. My hair grows super slow so I'll be pushing it. If I don't make it by Dec then I think I'll def have it by the end of Jan.
> 
> ETA: I'm on my own personal no heat and no trim challenge. I'm shooting for a year. I haven't used my flat iron since March 15th. I barely use that thing anyway. I've also started airdrying. No more wet rollersets. I hate doing those things anyway. It takes FOREVER!!! I believe I'll retain more length this way bc it's less manipulation. I hated seeing hairs in my fine tooth comb. Now I won't ever have to use it.




Looks like you and I are about the same length...I think we can make it by December... Keep the Faith!!!


----------



## latingirly020488 (May 31, 2009)

CubanMorena said:


> Hello ladies, I haven't posted in a while but I'm still striving for APL, praying I will make it by December. I've recently been trimming my hair to even it out and get rid of damaged ends. Yesterday, I went to the Aveda salon to consult someone about changing my hair color and the beautician said my hair was dry, which made me feel like I need to moisturize more and now isn't the time for coloring. I had a feeling my hair was dry but I was in denial because I've been doing all the "right" things. I'm going to use the Roux porosity control, and start deep conditioning with avocado and other emollient natural ingredients to make my hair more supple. A friend of mine told me that naturals should be more concerned with moisture than protein, and that protein can actually make natural hair brittle so I'm going to fall back on the protein treatments. I've been wearing my hair natural and feel like my hair is doing better this way. Below are my pictures from february to refresh your memories, and I hope to post new pics soon. Congratulations to all of you who have reached your goals and are successfully inching towards APL! Keep up the great work!!!


 

Your super close to Apl with ease before December 09


----------



## complexsimplicity (May 31, 2009)

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> Looks like you and I are about the same length...I think we can make it by December... Keep the Faith!!!


 
Naw I think you're longer than me. lol. I saw ur 1 year progress thread. I LOVE the color. Great progress.


----------



## flowinlocks (May 31, 2009)

complexsimplicity said:


> I've been following this thread for a while. I never posted bc I didn't believe I could make APL by December but it looks like I can from this pic I took today. I'm 6 weeks post so my hair will fall a little longer once I get my touch up in another 4 weeks. I measured and it looks like I need 3.5" to make it to APL. My hair grows super slow so I'll be pushing it. If I don't make it by Dec then I think I'll def have it by the end of Jan.
> 
> ETA: I'm on my own personal no heat and no trim challenge. I'm shooting for a year. I haven't used my flat iron since March 15th. I barely use that thing anyway. I've also started airdrying. No more wet rollersets. I hate doing those things anyway. It takes FOREVER!!! I believe I'll retain more length this way bc it's less manipulation. I hated seeing hairs in my fine tooth comb. Now I won't ever have to use it.


 

Wow, nice progress!


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (May 31, 2009)

complexsimplicity said:


> Naw I think you're longer than me. lol. I saw ur 1 year progress thread. I LOVE the color. Great progress.



I think we both may be suffering from distorted hair image, . I think you are as long as me. 

I have hairorexia...I'm so weird, I look in the mirror daily and swear my hair is getting shorter...my co-workers be giving me the side-eye when I mention it


----------



## DaPPeR (May 31, 2009)

I truly take advantage of the fact that I do my own sew-in's. I take it out every two weeks. I can't wait til tommorrow to wash and deep condition then sew it right back up.


----------



## complexsimplicity (May 31, 2009)

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> I think we both may be suffering from distorted hair image, . I think you are as long as me.
> 
> I have hairorexia...I'm so weird, I look in the mirror daily and swear my hair is getting shorter...my co-workers be giving me the side-eye when I mention it


 
yeah i def believe i have hairexia. i'll be bsl and still say my hair is short. my perception of long hair has def changed since starting my hhj. before all of this i would've thought i was the ish. but now...not so much.


----------



## SouthernStunner (May 31, 2009)

Hey ladies, I know most of you are not up right now but I just wanted to let you all know that the next trivia(or prize give away) will be posted before the end of the week.  Talk with all you you long and healthy haired ladies soon.


----------



## pringe (May 31, 2009)

ok ladies im in. time to rededicate and get serious once again. im in the ayurvedic challenge already. my hair is in my piki strips below. not as long as the 3rd pic. just a little beyond my collarbone, the stylist cut off a lot more than i thought the last time i went to the salon in May. will prob be doing extension braids soon for the summer, tired of fussing with my hair , don't wanna deal.


----------



## MA2010 (May 31, 2009)

I will be on the lookout for that trivia question


----------



## Ltown (Jun 1, 2009)

CubanMorena said:


> I saw that someone said that their hair is in a resting phase and thus wasn't growing: at any given time, your entire head of hair won't be in a resting phase (telogen phase), 20% absolutely max could be. Your hair may have certain "growing seasons" - many people report that their hair grows faster during certain seasons, like summer. Don't get discouraged, 6 months is still a formidable amount of time to make some notable progress in the health and length of your hair  (at least this is what I tell myself lol )


thanks for the encouragement!


----------



## CubanMorena (Jun 2, 2009)

*APL by Dec'09 - ORS moisturizer cured my hair's dryness!*

So I've been having this issue with super dry hair, and it's been freaking me out since I know it's the primary cause of breakage in naturals. I've deep conditioned with Aubreys, Nacidit Olive Oil which I love, used quite a few different leave-ins and my hair would be fine until it dried...then it would start to feel hard and crunchy. Last Thursday I think, I used Roux's Porosity Control - it alleviated the problem to a degree, as my hair dried it still had this nasty crunch to it. My friend suggested I do a deep treatment with avocado...I'm never doing that again, I still have avocado fibers in my hair after having washed it out like 20 times. But get this - as my hair was drying, I saw ORS Olive Oil Moisturizing Lotion in my PJ cabinet, this huge green bottle I'd bought because someone else had suggested it to me when I was relaxed. I used it then and my relaxed hair HATED- I thought it was too darn thick and oily. BUT my natural hair loves it!!! I put it on my hair figuring I'd use up products and now my hair feels soft and supple like it should. I'm so glad I kept it, this is an absolute staple now. Yay moisture! lol I think it's so interesting how one chemical process or the lack thereof can so drastically change my hair's response to a product.


----------



## discodumpling (Jun 2, 2009)

flowinlocks said:


> I didn't know you were pregnant, congratulations!! Keep doing whatever you're doing. What product did you use to keep it moist for so many days?


 
Aww thx flowinlocks! I think my twiat out stayed moist for almost 7 days without remoisturizing because I rinsed & used (seriously) a 1/4 sized amount of conditioner as leave in & sealed with jojoba oil before taking down my twists. 

I know lots of ladies here use condish as a leave in...but I never did. It seems to work with my twists bt not my bun. I'm back to moisturizing daily this week 'cause i'm bunning. Water & jojoba oil until I decide to braid again.


----------



## taz007 (Jun 4, 2009)

Update.  I just relaxed and trimmed today, so I am back in the hunt for APL.  I hope to be full APL by the next update.

Results in siggy.


----------



## EricaKane (Jun 4, 2009)

Hey ladies! I just became a member a couple of days ago. My goal is APL. Of course I cant get there by December (my hair is about an inch longer than you see on my profile pic). Anyway, I would like to know what you ladies are doing to get to APL. What are the guidelines and your regimen? I wish I was on here when you ladies first started. I am so anxious for my hair to grow. I'm trying to be patient.erplexed


----------



## ChemistryGirl (Jun 4, 2009)

taz007 said:


> Update.  I just relaxed and trimmed today, so I am back in the hunt for APL.  I hope to be full APL by the next update.
> 
> Results in siggy.



Your hair is so thick and full! You will be back to APL in no time!


----------



## RosesBlack (Jun 5, 2009)

I will have a real update in a couple of weeks. My stretch (SING HALLELUJAH) is over not this weekend but the one after that.

I am pretty sure I made some good progress. My shrinkage is like whoa so after I texlax I might be halfway to APL.


----------



## flowinlocks (Jun 5, 2009)

taz007 said:


> Update. I just relaxed and trimmed today, so I am back in the hunt for APL. I hope to be full APL by the next update.
> 
> Results in siggy.


 

Your hair looks so lush & full, you'll be APL in no time.


----------



## ResultsMayVary (Jun 5, 2009)

Quick update is in siggy, by the looks of it ... I think by Dec 09 ..
I should definitely be at APL!
​


----------



## beans4reezy (Jun 5, 2009)

EricaKane said:


> Hey ladies! I just became a member a couple of days ago. My goal is APL. Of course I cant get there by December (my hair is about an inch longer than you see on my profile pic). Anyway, I would like to know what you ladies are doing to get to APL. What are the guidelines and your regimen? I wish I was on here when you ladies first started. I am so anxious for my hair to grow. I'm trying to be patient.erplexed


 
WELOME !!!!!

Be sure to read through this entire APL thread. You will find LOADS of tips from the ladies on here who are on the hunt for APL in December. Also, when you find a hair type similar to yours, take a look to their fotki page (either indicated in their signature, or in their LHCF profile) and a lot of times you will find their reggie's there or find products they use that can be useful to you in your journey. Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## SouthernStunner (Jun 5, 2009)

*TRIVIA TIME*******************************************



Shescentit.com is having a sale answer these questions to win.

1. Take how much off ($ or % and amount)

2. Take the amount off with puchase of how much

3.  Whats the code


First person correct and PM me will win!!!


I set my clock to get up for this one, its 250 am here.  Good luck


----------



## taz007 (Jun 5, 2009)

HEADS UP LADIES!!!


----------



## SouthernStunner (Jun 5, 2009)

Shay just won.  I will do another Trivia in about 6-8 hours to catch the evening shift and so I can get some sleep.  Good Luck!


----------



## taz007 (Jun 5, 2009)

Yay Shay!! Congratulations!!


----------



## SouthernStunner (Jun 5, 2009)

*TRIVIA TIME**********************************************




THIS IS GOING TO BE EASY CAUSE I CANT THINK OF ANYTHING


WHATS THE NAME OF THAT "NEUTRAL HENNA"


FIRST TO PM ME WINS


----------



## Shay72 (Jun 5, 2009)

I know that answer too but since I won already today I am staying away.


----------



## SouthernStunner (Jun 5, 2009)

No one has PM me yet.


Hey Shay is Mizani BB a lye relaxer?


----------



## SouthernStunner (Jun 5, 2009)

TRIVIA BONUS CAUSE I NEED TO KNOW THIS?
FIRST TO ANSWER WINS 

is mizani a lye or no lye?


----------



## taz007 (Jun 5, 2009)

Apparently Mizani BB is a lye relaxer.

See this:

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=185025

ETA:  I didn't realize that this was a bonus question.  I have already won one prize.


----------



## SouthernStunner (Jun 6, 2009)

My apologies for not listing the winners of the 3 trivia questions but here they are:

1.  Shay 72
2.  The Princess
3.  Roses Black


*ROSES BLACK PLEASE PM ME WITH YOUR ADDRESS!*


----------



## danigurl18 (Jun 6, 2009)

I'm getting my hair pressed today so i'll post a pic when i get home! so excited


----------



## taz007 (Jun 6, 2009)

danigurl18 said:


> I'm getting my hair pressed today so i'll post a pic when i get home! so excited



Oooooo, I can't wait to see.  I have always like you hair!


----------



## MagnoliaBelle (Jun 6, 2009)

danigurl18 said:


> I'm getting my hair pressed today so i'll post a pic when i get home! so excited



Can't wait to see your progress!


----------



## ajacks (Jun 6, 2009)

danigurl18 said:


> I'm getting my hair pressed today so i'll post a pic when i get home! so excited


 
I'm excited for you! Can't wait to see those updates


----------



## The Princess (Jun 6, 2009)

Just checkin In: Well im back on my vits, cause I have like 2 application left of Ovation and it might be awhile before I reorder cause of the price.  I take GNC Hair, Skin, Nail and 2500MCG of Biotin. Im excited cause I did notice alot of thickness from the Biotin. I still have some Flaxseed Oil around, I need to use that up. I just don't like taking to many vits, but oh well.

Also im DC this weekend probally with Shesoncentit Bannana Brulee. 

Well I did DC with Shescentit Bannana Brulee and mix it with Coconut Oil. WOW my hair was super soft and silky along with slip.


----------



## Shay72 (Jun 6, 2009)

SouthernStunner said:


> No one has PM me yet.
> 
> 
> Hey Shay is Mizani BB a lye relaxer?


 
Happy to see you got the answer.


----------



## danigurl18 (Jun 6, 2009)

Here it is!!





I think I might make APL before December... I'm aiming for Sept!


----------



## MA2010 (Jun 6, 2009)

I missed another trivia round.........!!! LOL.

CONGRATS TO ALL THE WINNERS!!!! So what is the name of the natural henna?


----------



## SouthernStunner (Jun 6, 2009)

Manushka said:


> I missed another trivia round.........!!! LOL.
> 
> CONGRATS TO ALL THE WINNERS!!!! So what is the name of the natural henna?


 
 It's called Cassia


----------



## DaPPeR (Jun 6, 2009)

Cant wait til Monday...Im relaxing three weeks early...I will be back witht he result of it...Happy Growing Ladies!


----------



## flowinlocks (Jun 6, 2009)

SouthernStunner said:


> My apologies for not listing the winners of the 3 trivia questions but here they are:
> 
> 1. Shay 72
> 2. The Princess
> ...


 

Congrats ladies!!!


----------



## Blkrose (Jun 7, 2009)

June Update: Texlaxed June 6


First pic march, second june, yes same nightgown, my mommy gave it to me, its soft, comfortable, washed and i love it  ....as well as my progress...keep up the good growing ladies


----------



## PaleoChick (Jun 7, 2009)

Hi there. I hope it is not too late to join in. Even if it is, I would like to join in spirit. 

Here is my regimen effective today:

Shampoo-Dr. Bronner Peppermint or Eucalyptus

Conditioner-TJ Nourish Conditioner for CW

Weekly DC-Eggs+TJ leave in for one hour + Beer rinse (good old Michelob) -tried this yesterday (it went GREAT)

Rinse-Beer Rinse (herbs+ACV+beer)

Daily moisture-Aloe vera+castor oil

Seal-Aura Glow (I use the Coconut scent on my body, so I figured why not try it on my hair)

Protect with a wig, and keep my fingers crossed

So, I will CW daily; weekly shampoo then DC; then rinse with special beer rinse; then rebraid hair; use spray and seal; then go
((After months of trying different conditioners, shampoos, moisturizers, bandwagons; I will just use this simple regimen based on what got my natural hair to its longest length before))
peace...

Oh, the herbs I use: chamomile, catnip, nettle, peppermint, lavendar buds, horsetail, rosemary, hibicus, calendula, and occassionally rose petals


----------



## Hot40 (Jun 7, 2009)

I can never remember to update here.

I had great progress -- you can see the photos on my profile 
I am co-washing right now. 
Will co-wash agan on Tuesday 
Hope I will not need a trim until Oct, My B-day Yall! 

Side Note: I have been Messy bunning since early May.


----------



## ajacks (Jun 7, 2009)

I'm relaxing on Wednesday, so I should have updates at the end of the week!


----------



## MA2010 (Jun 7, 2009)

Washed with Nexxus Clarifying, DC with Silicon Mix, HR LTR Leave In (thanks Your Cheeziness), and sealed with JBCO!!!!

My hair feels so good!


----------



## loulou82 (Jun 7, 2009)

UpDaTe: I washed, DC'ed, and twisted my hair tonight. I lost a lot of hair but I keep telling myself that it's because I haven't thoroughly de-tangled in a month.


----------



## taz007 (Jun 8, 2009)

Blkrose said:


> June Update: Texlaxed June 6
> 
> 
> First pic march, second june, yes same nightgown, my mommy gave it to me, its soft, comfortable, washed and i love it  ....as well as my progress...keep up the good growing ladies


Nice progress!


----------



## DaPPeR (Jun 8, 2009)

I relaxed 3 weeks early. I was on a 14 week stretch. I wear sew-ins as a protective style. Kinky twist as PS starting in July.

Finally a decent ponytail!






APL here I come!





Definitely waiting for ajacks update...your hair is lush


----------



## DaPPeR (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm excited for my protective style  which will be kinky twist for the next 6 months because: 

I will be able to apply my growth aides easily

I get to baggy my whole head at night without worrying how my hair will look in the morning

Wash and deep condition often AND just wake up and GO!

I ALWAYS retain a lot of length with them in, so I suggest this PS to the ladies wanting APL in '09.


----------



## Carrie A (Jun 8, 2009)

Just trying to be consistent with moisturizing.  I've been sealing the ends with castor oil/ coconut oil.  For a while my hair didn't move a millimeter but last time I checked it looked like it grew a little.  My official 3 month check in is on the 25th so I'll post pics then.


----------



## RosesBlack (Jun 9, 2009)

SouthernStunner said:


> My apologies for not listing the winners of the 3 trivia questions but here they are:
> 
> 1.  Shay 72
> 2.  The Princess
> ...



Got it thanks  

YAY after fighting with my hair half the night last night this is lovely.

My relaxer stretch is almost done I'm so happy.  My NG is really pretty but it has been fighting back like whoa.


----------



## The Princess (Jun 9, 2009)

DaPPeR said:


> I relaxed 3 weeks early. I was on a 14 week stretch. I wear sew-ins as a protective style. Kinky twist as PS starting in July.
> 
> Finally a decent ponytail!
> 
> ...


 

Your pony tail does look nice.


----------



## The Princess (Jun 9, 2009)

loulou82 said:


> UpDaTe: I washed, DC'ed, and twisted my hair tonight. I lost a lot of hair but I keep telling myself that it's because I haven't thoroughly de-tangled in a month.


 

Yeah, you only losing shed hair, since you haven't detangled in a month. I have to tell myself that. Even though I call myself detangling at home, I still don't get all the shed hair out, like my hairdresser do. So when I go to her once a month, its needed. Even then its not alot.


----------



## The Princess (Jun 9, 2009)

Just checkin in...Im 7 weeks post. I stop doing 12 week stretches, so I have 3 more weeks to go. 10 weeks is alot better. NG is getting hard to manange, since im doing alot more running. Someone told me yesterday, I need to go get my hair done. I replied im good, (it was a dude, I replied with the usual, my S.O. not complaining, nor do I sleep with you) my girls was like, girl you good, it just that we are working out more, and they hair look the same. They were like, if you get a relaxer now, you might overprocess...I told them don't worry, Im not getting a relaxer, in 3 weeks, I will, we all laughed. They too, trying to get healthy, long hair. 

Boys sometimes...do they think before they speak.....


----------



## Pandora1975 (Jun 9, 2009)

Hi all,

I think I was too late to get in on this challenge, so I'm kind of unofficially working on this. I've been transitioning for over a year now. I had braids for a number of months and when I took em out I had more natural than relaxed hair, and it was longer than ever. I researched a lot and found you all, so voila! I realized that I could keep it natural. Would have started a new thread, but thought since anyone in the same boat would more than likely be here...

Here's the problem. I have type 4 a-z neck length, almost shoulder length hair. It shrinks to a twa which looks beautiful on some, but ridiculous on me. I end up looking 12, which won't work since I need to be interview ready. I don't want to use heat anymore- that was the cause of most of my breakage in the past. I love the look that a dry cornrow-out gives me, but that's after flat ironing of course. I tried it wet after correcting a ph and moisture problem and got ta-da! A very well-formed twa.

How can I stretch this stuff without heat??? I haven't found a workable solution after combing threads and other sites. I don't want to have to resort to braids, weaves or wigs. (I could just be wavering in devotion here too. I had no idea hair could be this exhausting.)


----------



## complexsimplicity (Jun 9, 2009)

The Princess said:


> Boys sometimes...do they think before they speak.....


 
nope......


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 9, 2009)

Pandora1975 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I think I was too late to get in on this challenge, so I'm kind of unofficially working on this. I've been transitioning for over a year now. I had braids for a number of months and when I took em out I had more natural than relaxed hair, and it was longer than ever. I researched a lot and found you all, so voila! I realized that I could keep it natural. Would have started a new thread, but thought since anyone in the same boat would more than likely be here...
> 
> ...



welcome! you could try banding your hair or putting it in big twists overnight to stretch out the length.  banding is putting your hair in sections and taking ponytail holders, wrapping them throughout the ponytail until you get to the end.  check this thread on banding out.
hope this helps (HTH)

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=254587&highlight=banding


----------



## complexsimplicity (Jun 9, 2009)

So I guess I'll start updating as well. Like I said before I've been airdrying. After I airdry I apply a bit of coconut oil for shine and then use my caruso steam rollers. To speed up the drying process I sit under the dryer for 20 min. My curls come out tighter and my hair is completely dry. These are a few pics of what my hair looks like right after I take them out and also a pic of what my hair looks like after I've wrapped it and slept on it.


----------



## beans4reezy (Jun 9, 2009)

I am currently 11 weeks post. I was going to stretch to 16 weeks, but now I think I am going to 24 weeks. I'm not sure if I can make APL by December yet,  but when on my next touch -up I will straighten my hair to get a better idea if I will be able to or not.


----------



## Minnie (Jun 9, 2009)

Can you wash kinky twists extensions without them unraveling??

I have been using ORS dry shampoo.

My hair has been up for 2 1/2wks and it need to be shampoo.  But I don't want to redo for another week, this is just a hectic week for me and I don't have the time.


----------



## flowinlocks (Jun 9, 2009)

Blkrose said:


> June Update: Texlaxed June 6
> 
> 
> First pic march, second june, yes same nightgown, my mommy gave it to me, its soft, comfortable, washed and i love it ....as well as my progress...keep up the good growing ladies


 
Nice progress, Your pony is def. getting longer. It's getting thicker too.





ajacks said:


> I'm relaxing on Wednesday, so I should have updates at the end of the week!


 
Can't wait to see your update pics.!!





DaPPeR said:


> I relaxed 3 weeks early. I was on a 14 week stretch. I wear sew-ins as a protective style. Kinky twist as PS starting in July.
> 
> Finally a decent ponytail!
> 
> ...


 
That's some nice progress! I can't wait till my pony gets longer.





complexsimplicity said:


> So I guess I'll start updating as well. Like I said before I've been airdrying. After I airdry I apply a bit of coconut oil for shine and then use my caruso steam rollers. To speed up the drying process I sit under the dryer for 20 min. My curls come out tighter and my hair is completely dry. These are a few pics of what my hair looks like right after I take them out and also a pic of what my hair looks like after I've wrapped it and slept on it.


 

Great progress, keep up the good work!!!


----------



## SpiritJunkie (Jun 9, 2009)

Hey ladies,

I've been keeping my hair hidden for the last month or so.  Peacock twist....donut bun and wig.  I am trying not to wear the wig as much so it's been 85% bun and peacock twist.

Good so far...i look forward to what i retain at the end of the year.


----------



## SelfStyled (Jun 9, 2009)

Sweetg- what is a peacock twist?


----------



## SouthernStunner (Jun 9, 2009)

Minnie said:


> Can you wash kinky twists extensions without them unraveling??
> 
> I have been using ORS dry shampoo.
> 
> My hair has been up for 2 1/2wks and it need to be shampoo. But I don't want to redo for another week, this is just a hectic week for me and I don't have the time.


 

Mine slipped everytime water hit it.  I had to get them redone alot cause I refuse to not co-wash.  That was the longest 8 weeks of my life.


----------



## SouthernStunner (Jun 9, 2009)

SelfStyled said:


> Sweetg- what is a peacock twist?


 

Ummm yeah what is  a peacock twist?  Any pics?


----------



## SpiritJunkie (Jun 9, 2009)

SelfStyled said:


> Sweetg- what is a peacock twist?


 


SouthernStunner said:


> Ummm yeah what is a peacock twist? Any pics?


 

Here it is..not me but you get the idea.

http://www.hairfinder.com/news/hairzing-hairstyle-3.jpg

http://media.photobucket.com/image/peacock twist/decorativediva/DD Blog/medium_ab_peacock_twist.jpg


----------



## loulou82 (Jun 10, 2009)

Minnie said:


> Can you wash kinky twists extensions without them unraveling??
> 
> I have been using ORS dry shampoo.
> 
> My hair has been up for 2 1/2wks and it need to be shampoo.  But I don't want to redo for another week, this is just a hectic week for me and I don't have the time.



I've had 4 installs of kinky twists since joining the board and all of my twists held up for 6-8 weeks before loosening at the root not unraveling at the ends. My ends are dipped in hot water so that prevents unraveling. Some slippage is inevitable because your hair is also growing in the process. But keep them from slipping I limited full blown washes to every 2 weeks and either used witch hazel and a cotton ball to get rid of build up off my scalp of did conditioner washes but focusing on my scalp and letting them air dry in a pony tail or bun. I have a fotki album that documented my first set of twists.  You have to be logged into Fotki.

http://public.fotki.com/loulou82/2008/mini-update--twists/


----------



## Minnie (Jun 10, 2009)

Thank you SouthernStunnner and LouLou for responding.

Lou Lou I read your response too late.  The lady at the salon did not dip the hair in hot water like they do reg individuals.

Anyway I had to wash, they were beginning to smell and itch like crazy.  The twist did not slip but quite a few of the twist part unraveled.  I'm just going to wear a cute scarf or headband.  I refuse to take down right, I have not gotten my money's worth ($175).  These braids will last until Sunday.


----------



## ksk_xs (Jun 10, 2009)

I have been so MIA,but I just moved to super hot Miami. The humidity here is doing weird stuff to my hair-it will NOT stay curled outside-so it always looks like a flat wrap . I took out kinky twists about 7 weeks ago and I had a major setback-a lock of hair broke off in the middle. I relaxed my hair a week later and was happy with the length besides that 1 spot but as time wore on I couldn't take it anymore and went and got a cut. So I lost about 2-3 inches. I'll post before and after the trim when I get home tonight. I really don't even feel like updating-my 2 year hair anniversary just passed. I know later I'll be happy about the trim-my hair does look healthier and I didnt want to trim in October-so yeah trying to focus on the bright side. Sorry for rambling ladies


----------



## CubanMorena (Jun 10, 2009)

I was in H&M today, trying on summer dresses, decided to take advantage of the double mirrors hahahaha. Close to APL!!


----------



## SouthernStunner (Jun 10, 2009)

CubanMorena said:


> I was in H&M today, trying on summer dresses, decided to take advantage of the double mirrors hahahaha. Close to APL!!


 

Girl you are too funny, I would have done it to though.  You hair is mega thick! Did you get the dress>


----------



## ajacks (Jun 10, 2009)

Here is my progress picture.  I gained a little length. I am disappointed, because the henna caused a setback in March.  My U-shape has thinned out and is now a V   Oh, well its only hair.  I hope to still make APL by December.  It looks as if I only have about 2 inches to go.  Once I finally make it I will keep it that length until the broken sections on the side and middle catch up.






Jan 08 - Jan 09 - Jun 09


----------



## kiki04 (Jun 10, 2009)

Im am so new to this forum but would love to join this challenge.  How do i do that please?


----------



## flowinlocks (Jun 10, 2009)

ajacks said:


> Here is my progress picture. I gained a little length. I am disappointed, because the henna caused a setback in March. My U-shape has thinned out and is now a V  Oh, well its only hair. I hope to still make APL by December. It looks as if I only have about 2 inches to go. Once I finally make it I will keep it that length until the broken sections on the side and middle catch up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

I'm sorry to hear about your setback, You still have made beautiful progress!!


----------



## flowinlocks (Jun 10, 2009)

CubanMorena said:


> I was in H&M today, trying on summer dresses, decided to take advantage of the double mirrors hahahaha. Close to APL!!


 

Yeah, it looks like you're almost there.


----------



## taz007 (Jun 10, 2009)

ajacks said:


> Here is my progress picture.  I gained a little length. I am disappointed, because the henna caused a setback in March.  My U-shape has thinned out and is now a V   Oh, well its only hair.  I hope to still make APL by December.  It looks as if I only have about 2 inches to go.  Once I finally make it I will keep it that length until the broken sections on the side and middle catch up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your... hair ... is ... BEAUTIFUL!  Nice progress.  I have been waiting ALL DAY for your update.

I can now get some sleep


----------



## The Princess (Jun 11, 2009)

ajacks said:


> Here is my progress picture. I gained a little length. I am disappointed, because the henna caused a setback in March. My U-shape has thinned out and is now a V  Oh, well its only hair. I hope to still make APL by December. It looks as if I only have about 2 inches to go. Once I finally make it I will keep it that length until the broken sections on the side and middle catch up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

You made progress. Your hair looks good. I like it alot.


----------



## ajacks (Jun 11, 2009)

flowinlocks said:


> I'm sorry to hear about your setback, You still have made beautiful progress!!


 
Thanks!  I have seen worse setbacks but I am still disapponinted!



taz007 said:


> Your... hair ... is ... BEAUTIFUL! Nice progress. I have been waiting ALL DAY for your update.
> 
> I can now get some sleep


 
Aww thanks, wish I had more to show for the last 5 months but oh well.  



The Princess said:


> You made progress. Your hair looks good. I like it alot.


 
I did make progress and that's what's important.


----------



## SelfStyled (Jun 11, 2009)

Great Job Ajacks!  Even with your setback it still looks like you gained about a 1/2 inch.  Keep up the awesome work.


----------



## MA2010 (Jun 11, 2009)

Great job Cuban Morena and Ajacks!!!! You two are almost there!!!! I bet you both make it by summer's end!!!


----------



## beans4reezy (Jun 11, 2009)

flowinlocks said:


> I'm sorry to hear about your setback, You still have made beautiful progress!!


 
ITA. I wouldn't even call it a set back, more like a slight bump in the road. You've made great progress and your hair looks really healthy. You'll definently be at APL by December. Here are my advanced congrats:


----------



## beans4reezy (Jun 11, 2009)

ajacks said:


> Here is my progress picture. I gained a little length. I am disappointed, because the henna caused a setback in March. My U-shape has thinned out and is now a V  Oh, well its only hair. I hope to still make APL by December. It looks as if I only have about 2 inches to go. Once I finally make it I will keep it that length until the broken sections on the side and middle catch up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
P.S Where did you get this shirt? I'd like to order one


----------



## ajacks (Jun 11, 2009)

beans4reezy said:


> P.S Where did you get this shirt? I'd like to order one


 
I got it from Mane and Chic


----------



## BrownEyez22 (Jun 11, 2009)

Good progress ajacks! Sorry to hear about your setback, it still looks healthy


----------



## HealthyHair2007 (Jun 11, 2009)

Wow your hair is sooo thick. It still looks strong and healthy.


----------



## SpiritJunkie (Jun 11, 2009)

your hair looks gReat!



ajacks said:


> Jan 08 - Jan 09 - Jun 09


----------



## CubanMorena (Jun 12, 2009)

SouthernStunner said:


> Girl you are too funny, I would have done it to though.  You hair is mega thick! Did you get the dress>



haha I did get it! I'm gonna wear it to a wedding on sunday with these killer shoes- I'm gonna look so good hahaha. I was going to do like a fro-hawk but I thought the florals called for something softer, so I'm going to do a bun with like a soft bang that waves down the side. i'll get someone to take pics


----------



## The Princess (Jun 13, 2009)

I went and got my hair flatiron yesterday, which I should've gotton a relaxer.  Doing an egg protein next week to prep for my relaxer. This weekend Im going to keep my hair moisturized.  I will be posting pics when I get my relaxer.


----------



## MA2010 (Jun 13, 2009)

I will be trying *low manipulation *this time around to get my hair APL by DEC.

I cowashed my hair today in a ponytail. No detangling or messaging at all (this is a first for me). I also added my leave ins and seald all while my hair was in a ponytail.

I got the idea form watching bronzeg's yt videos.


----------



## Lei*Lei (Jun 13, 2009)

I had to do some trimming, since the bleach i had put on my hair after my bc is starting to chew my ends.

I will upload some pics of my progress soon!


----------



## loulou82 (Jun 13, 2009)

Everyone is doing so well! My hair has made virtually no progress since April but my bangs now touch my chin so I guess not every section of my hair is at a standstill.


----------



## SCarolinaGirl (Jun 13, 2009)

Ajacks I LOVE your hair! Great progress! 

I dc'd today and rollerset. I can't wait until December!


----------



## Reecie (Jun 13, 2009)

futurescbride said:


> Ajacks I LOVE your hair! Great progress!
> 
> I dc'd today and rollerset. I can't wait until December!



OMG Futurebride!! Your hair looks friggin amazing!! That is great progress for 4 months. How much did it grow and what is your reggie?


----------



## MA2010 (Jun 13, 2009)

Reecie said:


> OMG Futurebride!! Your hair looks friggin amazing!! That is great progress for 4 months. How much did it grow and what is your reggie?


 
ITA!!!! Futurebride your hair is beautiful!!!


----------



## SCarolinaGirl (Jun 13, 2009)

Reecie said:


> OMG Futurebride!! Your hair looks friggin amazing!! That is great progress for 4 months. How much did it grow and what is your reggie?


 
Thanks! I'm not sure exactly how much it's grown but it is a huge change. I need to get one of those hair growth shirts. My reggie is very simple. I wash with shampoo once a week (aphogee) and then use the aphogee 2 min. I DC 2-3x a week with lustrasilk shea butter and I moisturize and seal daily with HE LTR and EVOO. Oh and I always airdry or use my hooded dryer for rollersets (which doesn't happen often because I wear a bun religiously). That's basically it. When I first started I used a bunch of different products and was trying everything that I read about but these products work for me so I'm sticking with them. I do plan to use castor oil for thickness. HTH!


----------



## taz007 (Jun 13, 2009)

Wow, everyone's hair is looking FANTASTIC!

Ajacks and Futurescbride!  You are my hair heroes!  Great progress!


----------



## beans4reezy (Jun 13, 2009)

Manushka said:


> ITA!!!! Futurebride your hair is beautiful!!!


 
ITA! Very nice progress Futuresbride! 

I rollerset my hair yesterday, so this morning I took a roller out and flat ironed it to do a length check... If I  can gain a solid two inches, I will have make APL...I am so close!!

I am claiming it in His name! I WILL MAKE APL BY DECEMBER! I will see you ladies with a victory photo then- remember this post!!


----------



## SpiritJunkie (Jun 14, 2009)

Thanks for sharing your regimen.  Your hair looks great!



futurescbride said:


> Thanks! I'm not sure exactly how much it's grown but it is a huge change. I need to get one of those hair growth shirts. My reggie is very simple. I wash with shampoo once a week (aphogee) and then use the aphogee 2 min. I DC 2-3x a week with lustrasilk shea butter and I moisturize and seal daily with HE LTR and EVOO. Oh and I always airdry or use my hooded dryer for rollersets (which doesn't happen often because I wear a bun religiously). That's basically it. When I first started I used a bunch of different products and was trying everything that I read about but these products work for me so I'm sticking with them. I do plan to use castor oil for thickness. HTH!


----------



## Minnie (Jun 15, 2009)

Wow, great progress Futuresbride and Ajacks.


----------



## The Princess (Jun 17, 2009)

Just Bumping.


----------



## JustKiya (Jun 18, 2009)

*peeks in* 

I haven't updated/reported to this thread in ages. 

The very back of my hair is APL - just BARELY APL, too, but definitely APL. *sigh* Having 'reverse' layers sucks, I'd like to say!


----------



## CourtneyD (Jun 18, 2009)

This WAS encouraging! If I can get that length in 18 months, I'll be thrilled. Thank you! Any other women out there with pics like this?


----------



## The Princess (Jun 18, 2009)

Well, here is my june update, I updated my Signature pic, as well....APL will most definately take me till DEC to obtain...


----------



## taz007 (Jun 18, 2009)

WOW, Princess !  Your hair has really grown.

Nice and thick and beautiful

Good job!


----------



## The Princess (Jun 18, 2009)

taz007 said:


> WOW, Princess ! Your hair has really grown.
> 
> Nice and thick and beautiful
> 
> Good job!


 

Thank you very much, Im really trying, without pictures, I would not think my hair would be growing.


----------



## danigurl18 (Jun 18, 2009)

Princess.. your hair is gorgeous!!


----------



## SelfStyled (Jun 18, 2009)

Princess- your progress is outstanding.  What is your regimen lady?


----------



## MagnoliaBelle (Jun 18, 2009)

Princess, your hair looks great!

my mini update: I think that I have some growth... I think that I'm a slow grower.  I can't believe it's been 6 month since the start of this challenge.  Anyhow, if anyone is interested in seeing some of my pictures, they are in my LHCF album.  These are only curly pictures though.  I don't plan to straigthen until my 1 year LHCF Anniversary in January.


----------



## loulou82 (Jun 18, 2009)

Princess: The side pic looks like you're within an inch of APL!

Magnolia: I'm sure the length is creeping up on you.


----------



## flowinlocks (Jun 18, 2009)

futurescbride said:


> Ajacks I LOVE your hair! Great progress!
> 
> I dc'd today and rollerset. I can't wait until December!


 


The Princess said:


> Well, here is my june update, I updated my Signature pic, as well....APL will most definately take me till DEC to obtain...


 


Wow, great progress ladies!!


----------



## jamaicalovely (Jun 18, 2009)

JustKiya said:


> *peeks in*
> 
> I haven't updated/reported to this thread in ages.
> 
> The very back of my hair is APL - just BARELY APL, too, but definitely APL. *sigh* Having 'reverse' layers sucks, I'd like to say!



Oh come on...you mean you couldn't post a pic.


----------



## jamaicalovely (Jun 18, 2009)

The Princess said:


> Well, here is my june update, I updated my Signature pic, as well....APL will most definately take me till DEC to obtain...



Huh?  You should be APL way before December.


----------



## The Princess (Jun 19, 2009)

JustKiya said:


> *peeks in*
> 
> I haven't updated/reported to this thread in ages.
> 
> The very back of my hair is APL - just BARELY APL, too, but definitely APL. *sigh* Having 'reverse' layers sucks, I'd like to say!


 

Let see pics....Bring em out, bring em out, bring em out.


----------



## The Princess (Jun 19, 2009)

SelfStyled said:


> Princess- your progress is outstanding. What is your regimen lady?


 
Deep Condition EVERY WEEKEND...Roatate between, (KeraCare Humecto, Lekair Cholesterol, Lustrasilk Cholesterol Sheabutter Mango, Shescentit Bannana Brulee, ORS Replenish Conditioner) With heat 30-1hour

Bun 24/7 everyday...

The two things that really help my hair, deep condition everyweek and bunning.

I co wash with V05 moisture milks when I can.

Use heat once a month. i.e. flatironing and blowdrying

Airdry in a wet bun. 

I also love my olive oil and coconut oil. 





jamaicalovely said:


> Huh? You should be APL way before December.


 
I hope, but my APL is alot further than others,  its close to my BSL for me. So I will hang in the fight, as long as I see progress Im smiling.


----------



## The Princess (Jun 19, 2009)

loulou82 said:


> Princess: The side pic looks like you're within an inch of APL!
> 
> Magnolia: I'm sure the length is creeping up on you.


 


Naw, I wish, thats cause my arm is up taking the pic.  APL is super far for me. I need at least 3 inches. 

Update: 21 Jun 09. I washed my hair, and while my hair wet, Im 1/2 inch away from APL. So I was very excited.


----------



## flowinlocks (Jun 19, 2009)

The Princess said:


> Let see pics....Bring em out, bring em out, bring em out.


 


Bring on the update pics.!!


----------



## SCarolinaGirl (Jun 21, 2009)

I DC'd on Friday and today I will poo wash with aphogee and DC again. I bought some unrefined african shea butter today and mixed it with aloe vera gel, castor oil, EVOO and rosemary oil. I plan to use this to moisturize/seal. Any relaxed ladies use shea butter? Do you like it?


----------



## loulou82 (Jun 21, 2009)

I'm patiently (not really) waiting for my Qhemet Biologics products to arrive. I also ordered the Jojoba Hair Milk from Shescentit's Father's Day Sale. 

I'm going to co-wash today.


----------



## Shay72 (Jun 21, 2009)

I was hoping to do a length check in early June prior to the HYH Challenge starting--didn't happen.  So I will not be checking in with pics until Dec 15 or afterwards.


----------



## complexsimplicity (Jun 21, 2009)

So I bought some EZ Combs (knockoff Hairzings) and I'm in love!!! I can definitely feel cute in these while protective styling. My hair will look even better when I get more length. Just gonna post some pics for inspiration if you're getting tired of buns.


----------



## flowinlocks (Jun 21, 2009)

complexsimplicity said:


> So I bought some EZ Combs (knockoff Hairzings) and I'm in love!!! I can definitely feel cute in these while protective styling. My hair will look even better when I get more length. Just gonna post some pics for inspiration if you're getting tired of buns.


 

This is a really cute style. Where did you buy your combs?


----------



## danigurl18 (Jun 21, 2009)

Those are too cute!


----------



## The Princess (Jun 21, 2009)

Those are cute, I like the style you did with it as well.


----------



## complexsimplicity (Jun 21, 2009)

flowinlocks said:


> This is a really cute style. Where did you buy your combs?


 
I got mine from Sally Beauty Supply. 2 for $9.99. I got all four colors so I paid $20.


----------



## The Princess (Jun 21, 2009)

Checkin In...I washed my hair yesterday and condition and wetbun of course. I realize while my hair was wet, im 1/2 inch from APL. So you all know I almost crapt on myself. So im excited about that, and that gives me motivation. 

Anyways, I bought some Organics Carrot Oil Cream, and on the top, it states NO  petroleum & NO mineral oil. I actually like it. Its also alot cheaper than the ORS Olive Oil creme, and you get alot more. So this might be replacing my ORS olive oil creme.

I also did a baggy on my ponytail, with the Carrot Oil Cream, and it was very moisturizing. So I will probally do that once a week.


----------



## RosesBlack (Jun 22, 2009)

Here's my bootleg mini non update. I didn't gain a whole lot of length but my hair is in really excellent condition. Here it is 1 week post texlaxing after I DC'd and detangled. I tried a baking soda mix DC and it was fantastic. My prone to tangling hair only took about five minutes to detangle. I'm still going to bun until I get to APL and my layers grow in some more.


----------



## LushLox (Jun 22, 2009)

I haven't checked in this thread for ages! 

No pics at the moment but my hair seems to be retaining.  I'm able to use bigger sized rollers with ease now.  I just need to up the ante with my DC'ing and moisturising as I'm going deeper into my stretch.


----------



## Pandora1975 (Jun 22, 2009)

complexsimplicity said:


> So I bought some EZ Combs (knockoff Hairzings) and I'm in love!!! I can definitely feel cute in these while protective styling. My hair will look even better when I get more length. Just gonna post some pics for inspiration if you're getting tired of buns.



Available at Walgreens


----------



## SCarolinaGirl (Jun 22, 2009)

Ok, so I'm not sure if shea butter is for relaxed hair. This is only my third day using it so I'm trying to give it a chance but it's really thick and heavy feeling. I may have to pass this off to my fiance.


----------



## taz007 (Jun 22, 2009)

futurescbride said:


> Ok, so I'm not sure if shea butter is for relaxed hair. This is only my third day using it so I'm trying to give it a chance but it's really thick and heavy feeling. I may have to pass this off to my fiance.



I am so glad that you posted this.  I was considering some shea butter as a prepoo.

How have you used it?  Do you think that it would be a good pre-shampoo conditioner?


----------



## The Princess (Jun 22, 2009)

RosesBlack said:


> Here's my bootleg mini non update. I didn't gain a whole lot of length but my hair is in really excellent condition. Here it is 1 week post texlaxing after I DC'd and detangled. I tried a baking soda mix DC and it was fantastic. My prone to tangling hair only took about five minutes to detangle. I'm still going to bun until I get to APL and my layers grow in some more.


 
I love the shine, what do you have in it?


----------



## The Princess (Jun 22, 2009)

futurescbride said:


> Ok, so I'm not sure if shea butter is for relaxed hair. This is only my third day using it so I'm trying to give it a chance but it's really thick and heavy feeling. I may have to pass this off to my fiance.


 

Yeah I got the same feeling when I use it. I don't even use it often, its just sits there looking at me, as I grab another leave in, to put in my hair.


----------



## RosesBlack (Jun 22, 2009)

The Princess said:


> I love the shine, what do you have in it?



Thanks. That's actually naked still damp hair before I put any of my leave ins in it at all. I had just gotten it detangled after dc'ing.


----------



## SouthernStunner (Jun 22, 2009)

Hey ladies, I do apologize to my last 3 winners, I will have your gifts sent out by the weekend.  We had a sudden lost to our Air Force family last week so I have spent my time with the family.  He worked in the same office as my husband so my DH is taking it really hard.  He leaves behind a wife and two little boys ages 6 and 4.  He was the nicest man you will ever meet.  I jokingly said all I would see is teeth coming at me cause all he did was smile.  The article is below for those that are interested.  

Capt. Turner, you will be missed but I know that Heaven has a new angel.

http://www.guampdn.com/article/2009...o-motorcycle-crash&referrer=FRONTPAGECAROUSEL


----------



## MA2010 (Jun 22, 2009)

Sorry for losing your friend Southern Stunner ((((HUGS))))!


----------



## The Princess (Jun 22, 2009)

SouthernStunner said:


> Hey ladies, I do apologize to my last 3 winners, I will have your gifts sent out by the weekend. We had a sudden lost to our Air Force family last week so I have spent my time with the family. He worked in the same office as my husband so my DH is taking it really hard. He leaves behind a wife and two little boys ages 6 and 4. He was the nicest man you will ever meet. I jokingly said all I would see is teeth coming at me cause all he did was smile. The article is below for those that are interested.
> 
> Capt. Turner, you will be missed but I know that Heaven has a new angel.
> 
> http://www.guampdn.com/article/2009...o-motorcycle-crash&referrer=FRONTPAGECAROUSEL


 

I will keep your family and thier family in my prayers. Im so sorry what happen, this is so sad. Words can not express my true feeling.


----------



## SelfStyled (Jun 22, 2009)

Complexsimplicity- I love that style on you with the combs, it looks so pretty.

Southen Stunner- My condolences go out to you and your family.  I am so sorry you all have to go through this.


----------



## KizzieNapps (Jun 22, 2009)

Here is my update for June, I dont know if I can claim APL yet...but I'm close! Yay!


----------



## RosesBlack (Jun 23, 2009)

SouthernStunner said:


> Hey ladies, I do apologize to my last 3 winners, I will have your gifts sent out by the weekend.  We had a sudden lost to our Air Force family last week so I have spent my time with the family.  He worked in the same office as my husband so my DH is taking it really hard.  He leaves behind a wife and two little boys ages 6 and 4.  He was the nicest man you will ever meet.  I jokingly said all I would see is teeth coming at me cause all he did was smile.  The article is below for those that are interested.
> 
> Capt. Turner, you will be missed but I know that Heaven has a new angel.
> 
> http://www.guampdn.com/article/2009...o-motorcycle-crash&referrer=FRONTPAGECAROUSEL



So sorry to hear that SS. You and your family are in my thoughts.


----------



## aa9746 (Jun 23, 2009)

SouthernStunner said:


> Hey ladies, I do apologize to my last 3 winners, I will have your gifts sent out by the weekend. We had a sudden lost to our Air Force family last week so I have spent my time with the family. He worked in the same office as my husband so my DH is taking it really hard. He leaves behind a wife and two little boys ages 6 and 4. He was the nicest man you will ever meet. I jokingly said all I would see is teeth coming at me cause all he did was smile. The article is below for those that are interested.
> 
> Capt. Turner, you will be missed but I know that Heaven has a new angel.
> 
> http://www.guampdn.com/article/2009...o-motorcycle-crash&referrer=FRONTPAGECAROUSEL


 
Sorry to hear about your family's loss.


----------



## taz007 (Jun 23, 2009)

SouthernStunner,

That is so tragic and with small children, too!   I will keep your family and his family in our prayers.


----------



## taz007 (Jun 23, 2009)

Kizzie,
It looks like you made it to APL!! CONGRATULATIONS


----------



## The Princess (Jun 23, 2009)

Checkin in: Doing a co wash tonight with Shescentit Advocado Conditioner and wetbun it up. 

I bought the HE LTR leave in yesterday conditioner and I love it. Its smells good and so silky. I also used it to baggy and it worked great.


----------



## flowinlocks (Jun 23, 2009)

SouthernStunner said:


> Hey ladies, I do apologize to my last 3 winners, I will have your gifts sent out by the weekend. We had a sudden lost to our Air Force family last week so I have spent my time with the family. He worked in the same office as my husband so my DH is taking it really hard. He leaves behind a wife and two little boys ages 6 and 4. He was the nicest man you will ever meet. I jokingly said all I would see is teeth coming at me cause all he did was smile. The article is below for those that are interested.
> 
> Capt. Turner, you will be missed but I know that Heaven has a new angel.
> 
> http://www.guampdn.com/article/2009...o-motorcycle-crash&referrer=FRONTPAGECAROUSEL


 

So sorry to hear this, my prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## flowinlocks (Jun 23, 2009)

KizzieNapps said:


> Here is my update for June, I dont know if I can claim APL yet...but I'm close! Yay!


 

You look APL to me. Congrats!!


----------



## complexsimplicity (Jun 24, 2009)

soooo...i self relaxed yesterday and got it bone straight. major accomplishment for me. anywho, here are a few pics for my june update. still have a ways to go to get to apl though, but i'm still pleased with my progress.


----------



## Kurly K (Jun 24, 2009)

Ahhh i knowwww i haven't been checkin in lately!! but congrats to all of you who have already reached our goal of APL!!!! i took this pic and lookie here, im approaching APL!!! 






just wanted to share my joy! so it should come in 09!! still praying on it!


----------



## KizzieNapps (Jun 24, 2009)

flowinlocks said:


> You look APL to me. Congrats!!


 
Ugh!! I'm so close I can taste it!! I'm going to wait until after I straighten in September to claim APL. That's when I get my trim too..so we shall see.

Kurly your hair looks great!


----------



## flowinlocks (Jun 24, 2009)

complexsimplicity said:


> soooo...i self relaxed yesterday and got it bone straight. major accomplishment for me. anywho, here are a few pics for my june update. still have a ways to go to get to apl though, but i'm still pleased with my progress.


 

Wow, great progress! You'll be APL in no time.


----------



## flowinlocks (Jun 24, 2009)

Kurly K said:


> Ahhh i knowwww i haven't been checkin in lately!! but congrats to all of you who have already reached our goal of APL!!!! i took this pic and lookie here, im approaching APL!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

From this angle it looks really really close, congrats. on your progress!! I love your natural look as well.


----------



## SCarolinaGirl (Jun 24, 2009)

taz007 said:


> I am so glad that you posted this. I was considering some shea butter as a prepoo.
> 
> How have you used it? Do you think that it would be a good pre-shampoo conditioner?


 
I was using it to moisturize/seal and it seemed very heavy. So I mixed it with some conditioner and really liked the result.


----------



## beans4reezy (Jun 25, 2009)

Checking in ladies with a wet shot. I am cheating, I know, but I need some encouragement as I inch my way to APL. This is a HUGE goal for me because I have NEVER been APL. If I make APL, then I am confidient that I will see BSL and mayyyybe even: I wont say it (MBL) 

Oh and I am going from texturixzer to relaxer, so the ends look raggedy and my stronger hair is on top


----------



## SelfStyled (Jun 25, 2009)

You are doing great Beans! APL is definitely in your future very soon.


----------



## Fhrizzball (Jun 25, 2009)

So I'm finally APL not full but a great number of my hair is either brushes or is a few inches past. I would post but my camera finally died on me. Hopefully I'll be mostly full APL by Dec. but with my layers we'll see if that's possible. ～crosses fingers～

I'm bunning right now with a phony puff and bun with me so I can baggy. Once I get more length I may even try a natural rollerset which I hope won't end in a natural disaster...


----------



## DaPPeR (Jun 25, 2009)

Doing a deep condition tonight. Back in sew-in's come Saturday. It seems like Ill never get kinky twist. I keep sayin I will and the day never comes.

I have to say I am guilty for using alotttt of heat for the past 2 weeks.


----------



## swalker31 (Jun 25, 2009)

I'm facing the reality that I may not see APL this year, I should be close but I dont really see it happing


----------



## latingirly020488 (Jun 25, 2009)

I am almost there!!!!!  I relaxed today June 25,2009 this is a wet hair pic right after the relaxer


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 26, 2009)

i am trying not to do too much to my hair.  having chemicals in my hair has got me too nervous! lol! (seriously though).


----------



## KizzieNapps (Jun 26, 2009)

latingirly020488 said:


> I am almost there!!!!!  I relaxed today June 25,2009 this is a wet hair pic right after the relaxer


 
It really looks like you are there with your arm is raised on the other side. In a month you'll be there for sure!


----------



## beans4reezy (Jun 26, 2009)

latingirly020488 said:


>


 NICE JOB!!!!!!!


----------



## taz007 (Jun 28, 2009)

latingirly020488 said:


> I am almost there!!!!!  I relaxed today June 25,2009 this is a wet hair pic right after the relaxer



Nice Progress!


----------



## SouthernStunner (Jun 28, 2009)

Hey Yawl (I am southern) I need major encouragement.  I havent had a relaxer since Sept 08 and I am missing the straightness of the swanging hair.  I hope when I take out this round of braids I will flat iron with my new FHI Platform and that may comfort me until Nov when I plan on finally relaxing.  

I dont even know how long my hair is cause I havent done a length check.

Oh how I want to relax!!!!!!!


----------



## aa9746 (Jun 28, 2009)

SouthernStunner said:


> Hey Yawl (I am southern) I need major encouragement. I havent had a relaxer since Sept 08 and I am missing the straightness of the swanging hair. I hope when I take out this round of braids I will flat iron with my new FHI Platform and that may comfort me until Nov when I plan on finally relaxing.
> 
> I dont even know how long my hair is cause I havent done a length check.
> 
> Oh how I want to relax!!!!!!!


 
I'm sure that when you take out the braids you'll be happy with your progress. Sept. to now is a lot of new growth!


----------



## latingirly020488 (Jun 28, 2009)

beans4reezy said:


> NICE JOB!!!!!!!


 

Thank you !!!!


----------



## latingirly020488 (Jun 28, 2009)

taz007 said:


> Nice Progress!


 
THis is the longest my hair has ever been! thank you for your kind words! I love lhcf! this challenge rocks!!!


----------



## latingirly020488 (Jun 28, 2009)

KizzieNapps said:


> It really looks like you are there with your arm is raised on the other side. In a month you'll be there for sure!


 
I hope I will be there soon! Never been APL in my life . I am going under a weave in august so hopefully that will give my hair that extra growth boost!


----------



## MagnoliaBelle (Jun 28, 2009)

SouthernStunner said:


> Hey Yawl (I am southern) I need major encouragement.  I havent had a relaxer since Sept 08 and I am missing the straightness of the swanging hair.  I hope when I take out this round of braids I will flat iron with my new FHI Platform and that may comfort me until Nov when I plan on finally relaxing.
> 
> I dont even know how long my hair is cause I havent done a length check.
> 
> Oh how I want to relax!!!!!!!



Hi Southern!
Hang in there.  You don't have long to go, and hopefully the flatironing will satiate you for now.  I understand I you feel.  I can't wait until Nov. either.  That will get me a little closer to Jan. when I plan to flatiron again.  

Hang in there!  Think of Traycee...


----------



## MagnoliaBelle (Jun 28, 2009)

latingirly020488 said:


> I am almost there!!!!!  I relaxed today June 25,2009 this is a wet hair pic right after the relaxer



Way to go Latingirl!! You might be close to  bsl by the our challenge deadline!


----------



## latingirly020488 (Jun 29, 2009)

MagnoliaBelle said:


> Way to go Latingirl!! You might be close to bsl by the our challenge deadline!


 
awwwwwwww !! ( happy tears) I sure hope so! this is such an emotional journey for me .. I never had long hair .. this really comes to prove once again the "afro" textured hair can grow( I am 4a/b). THank you for your encouragment it really helps me keep going .  

P.s. what is the official Reveal date ??? I will be revealing hopefully December 28 . I will be going on vacation to Dominican Republic for the holidays.. i know know its a long way from here but i already have everything planned ahead of time lol . I am also no longer posting anymore pics here till my reveal date! DECEMBER 28th! Stay tuned ..


----------



## SouthernStunner (Jun 29, 2009)

I am thinking Dec. 30 should be the reveal date.  Everyone will be getting there do done so that would be a good time.


----------



## latingirly020488 (Jun 29, 2009)

SouthernStunner said:


> I am thinking Dec. 30 should be the reveal date. Everyone will be getting there do done so that would be a good time.


 
I wont be in the states December 30th .. can my reveal date be December 28th .. pretty please! By the way girl hang in there . I know you are ready to slap on the creamy crack! Fight temptation and use the flat iron in the meantime.


----------



## SouthernStunner (Jun 29, 2009)

latingirly020488 said:


> I wont be in the states December 30th .. can my reveal date be December 28th .. pretty please! By the way girl hang in there . I know you are ready to slap on the creamy crack! Fight temptation and use the flat iron in the meantime.


 

The 28 is fine I meant to say between 25-30 Dec. since everyone will be getting dolled up for the holidays.


----------



## latingirly020488 (Jun 29, 2009)

SouthernStunner said:


> The 28 is fine I meant to say between 25-30 Dec. since everyone will be getting dolled up for the holidays.


 
good idea. I cant wait


----------



## The Princess (Jun 29, 2009)

Hey Ladies, Im checkin in. I had a horrible, horrible, horrible last week. However Im okay now. But my hair had to suffer while I got out my slump. After 5 days, I finally put some water on my hair, DC with Sheabutter Mango Cholesterol. Then wet bun it up.  Hopefully my hair will be okay.


----------



## HarlemHottie (Jun 29, 2009)

SouthernStunner said:


> I am thinking Dec. 30 should be the reveal date. Everyone will be getting there do done so that would be a good time.


 

YEPPY!!! That's my Birthday... lol


----------



## jerseygurl (Jun 29, 2009)

Congrats to those who already made APL!! Ladies keep up the good work


----------



## MagnoliaBelle (Jun 29, 2009)

SouthernStunner said:


> The 28 is fine I meant to say between 25-30 Dec. since everyone will be getting dolled up for the holidays.





I'm so excited!! I can't wait until the reveal date!


----------



## MagnoliaBelle (Jun 29, 2009)

Mini Update:
I've now moved from buns to updos.  I simply twist the hair up using those plastic good pins and NO ponytail holder.  This might not seem significant, but originally, I wasn't able to keep my hair up in an updo because it was too short so I had to use the foam bun along with a pony tail holder.  This is the only indication of growth that I have since there will be no flat-iron until the reveal date!


----------



## flowinlocks (Jun 29, 2009)

beans4reezy said:


> Checking in ladies with a wet shot. I am cheating, I know, but I need some encouragement as I inch my way to APL. This is a HUGE goal for me because I have NEVER been APL. *If I make* *APL, then I am confidient that I will see BSL and maybe even: I wont say it (MBL) *
> 
> Oh and I am going from texturixzer to relaxer, so the ends look raggedy and my stronger hair is on top.


 

I have never been APL either, so it will be a major accomplishment for me also. Go head and say it, MBL!!! I feel like once I pass APL the sky is the limit.





latingirly020488 said:


> I am almost there!!!!!  I relaxed today June 25,2009 this is a wet hair pic right after the relaxer


 
Yes you are very close, I agree with you being almost BSL by the end of this challenge. 





The Princess said:


> Hey Ladies, Im checkin in. I had a horrible, horrible, horrible last week. However Im okay now. But my hair had to suffer while I got out my slump. After 5 days, I finally put some water on my hair, DC with Sheabutter Mango Cholesterol. Then wet bun it up. Hopefully my hair will be okay.


 



It's ok we all get in slumps sometimes, glad to hear you bounced back.


----------



## RosesBlack (Jun 30, 2009)

So much beautiful progress keep it up ladies!


----------



## loulou82 (Jun 30, 2009)

flowinlocks said:


> I have never been APL either, so it will be a major accomplishment for me also. Go head and say it, MBL!!! I feel like once I pass APL the sky is the limit.



I've never been APL too and feel everything will fall into place once I hit it. BSL and MBL are both within 5-6 inches of APL so that ain't nothing compared to the 11-12 inches required for APL.


----------



## buddhas_mom (Jun 30, 2009)

Here's my update. Im nowhere near apl but i'm proud of my progress. The first is my starting pic, the rest are where I am now.


----------



## Xerxes (Jun 30, 2009)

buddhas_mom said:


> Here's my update. Im nowhere near apl but i'm proud of my progress. The first is my starting pic, the rest are where I am now.



Beautiful growth, that looks like 4 inches!  What was the time frame between the first and other three pics?


----------



## SelfStyled (Jun 30, 2009)

Fantastic Progress- Budah's Mom. Your hair looks very healthy.


----------



## buddhas_mom (Jun 30, 2009)

Xerxes said:


> Beautiful growth, that looks like 4 inches! What was the time frame between the first and other three pics?


 
Thank you! The first was October 08 and the others are from last week. Thats about 8 months. I'm very happy, i've never been able to retain that much length in 8 months before. Before LHCF I was lucky to retain 3 inches a year.


----------



## Xerxes (Jun 30, 2009)

buddhas_mom said:


> Thank you! The first was October 08 and the others are from last week. Thats about 8 months. I'm very happy, i've never been able to retain that much length in 8 months before. Before LHCF I was lucky to retain 3 inches a year.



Well, congratulations and keep up the good work and growth retention.  I'm always amazed to see confirmation that hair typically grows half an inch a month and your pics are proof of that.  I pray that over this year I am able to retain as much growth as you have.


----------



## Shay72 (Jun 30, 2009)

Buddhas_mom--That is excellent progress!! I can't wait to see everyone else's pics.  I'm in the HYH challenge but I will be texlaxing tomorrow ! I will show my progress at the end of this year.


----------



## BrownEyez22 (Jun 30, 2009)

buddhas_mom said:


> Here's my update. Im nowhere near apl but i'm proud of my progress. The first is my starting pic, the rest are where I am now.


 
Great Progress Girl!


----------



## flowinlocks (Jun 30, 2009)

buddhas_mom said:


> Here's my update. Im nowhere near apl but i'm proud of my progress. The first is my starting pic, the rest are where I am now.


 


You have made wonderful progress, congratulations.


----------



## buddhas_mom (Jun 30, 2009)

Thank you ladies!!


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 30, 2009)

here is my progress so far
April 2008





i kept cutting my hair until Jun 15
Jun 2009




i posted this pic before but wanted to document it in here for the challenge.


----------



## aa9746 (Jun 30, 2009)

shortdub78 said:


> here is my progress so far
> April 2008
> 
> 
> ...


 
Looks good, are you relaxed or natural??


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 30, 2009)

aa9746 said:


> Looks good, are you relaxed or natural??



 i am no longer natural.  i went over to the dark side a couple of weeks ago.  i do miss my kinky coilies though!


----------



## flowinlocks (Jun 30, 2009)

shortdub78 said:


> here is my progress so far
> April 2008
> 
> 
> ...


 

Congrats. on your progress. Short hair looks good on you also.


----------



## aa9746 (Jun 30, 2009)

I added my June length check to my fotki. The picture quality isn't great.


----------



## flowinlocks (Jun 30, 2009)

aa9746 said:


> I added my June length check to my fotki. The picture quality isn't great.


 



Nice progress You look closer than 3inches to APL to me.


----------



## SouthernStunner (Jul 1, 2009)

HarlemHottie said:


> YEPPY!!! That's my Birthday... lol


 

That is my 14yr anniversary!!!!!   I got married really young (like age 10) that is how I maintain my youthful appearance


----------



## flowinlocks (Jul 1, 2009)

I'm finally updating. I was waiting for the Ayurveda challenge to end, and till I did my touch up. 










first pic. from 2/28/09, second pic. from 6/29/09
My siggy is from 6/29 also.


----------



## SelfStyled (Jul 1, 2009)

OMG FL- I literally gasped when I saw your progress pictures!!!!!   Hooray!! Woo Hoo!!! That is terrific progress.


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 1, 2009)

Great progress Flowinlocks!!! It looks so thick, shiny, and healthy.


----------



## flowinlocks (Jul 1, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Great progress Flowinlocks!!! *It looks so thick,* shiny, and healthy.


 

Lol, looks can be deceivingit's not thin, but no where near the thickness I want it to be. Sigh.... I'm getting there slowly.


----------



## BrownEyez22 (Jul 1, 2009)

Great Progress flowinlocks!


----------



## aa9746 (Jul 1, 2009)

flowinlocks said:


> I'm finally updating. I was waiting for the Ayurveda challenge to end, and till I did my touch up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I see progress!


----------



## Ltown (Jul 1, 2009)

flowinlocks said:


> I'm finally updating. I was waiting for the Ayurveda challenge to end, and till I did my touch up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Great progress, are you joining the next Ayurveda challenge?


----------



## flowinlocks (Jul 1, 2009)

ltown said:


> Great progress, are you joining the next Ayurveda challenge?


 

Girl you know I'm all over it, glad to see you joining us this time.


----------



## Ltown (Jul 1, 2009)

flowinlocks said:


> Girl you know I'm all over it, glad to see you joining us this time.


 
No I'm not joining this round I need more than two heat passes. I can't get my hair straight without heat since I'm transitioning.


----------



## flowinlocks (Jul 1, 2009)

ltown said:


> No I'm not joining this round I need more than two heat passes. I can't get my hair straight without heat since I'm transitioning.


 


Awww, you changed your mind? What about buns/braids? Buns are the ONLY reason I can deal with the no heat reggie. It does get boring, but hopefully it will pay off.


----------



## Ltown (Jul 1, 2009)

flowinlocks said:


> Awww, you changed your mind? What about buns/braids? Buns are the ONLY reason I can deal with the no heat reggie. It does get boring, but hopefully it will pay off.


 
So true and I really don't need heat to see growth check. I'm in just because you'll be there Flowin with support.


----------



## glamchick84 (Jul 2, 2009)

I don't think i'm going to reach apl by december! major trim


----------



## taz007 (Jul 2, 2009)

glamchick84 said:


> I don't think i'm going to reach apl by december! major trim



I definitely think that you will make it to APL by December!

Don't give up!


----------



## aa9746 (Jul 2, 2009)

glamchick84 said:


> I don't think i'm going to reach apl by december! major trim


 
I think you could make it too only because I've seen the progress the other ladies on this board have made when they stuck with their regis. I'm trying to be patient myself.


----------



## kittenz (Jul 2, 2009)

Hey peps.  Checking in.  Yesterday was the first time I actually saw my hair at APL on DRY hair.  I'm 3 weeks post and I've been good (no direct heat, dc-ing, moisturizing and sealing) since my last check-in (wet hair pic).  I still haven't been wearing any protective styles ( I just can't) but my hair is happy anyway.  I'm not claiming APL yet but unless I have a _major_ set back I will be for my next touch-up (end of August/ early September).  My hair likes water in any form and just wants to be left alone.  I think I can oblige.  Keep growing girls!!


----------



## DarkHair (Jul 2, 2009)

I did my touch-up two weeks ago. Since I can't see the back of my hair, DH checked for me. He said that I have about an inch to APL!!! I'm so excited I don't know what to do. My next relaxer is set for September (12 weeks).


----------



## MA2010 (Jul 2, 2009)

Keep growing *Flowinlocks*!!!! I love the thickness!

*Glamchick*, you can still do it! Your hair is a little longer and much more thicker than mine is now and I think I'm still on tracl to APL! YOU CAN DO IT!!!!


----------



## DaPPeR (Jul 2, 2009)

I'm still striving ya'll...I'm slackin on moisture though. I must keep goin!


----------



## flowinlocks (Jul 2, 2009)

taz007 said:


> I definitely think that you will make it to APL by December!
> 
> Don't give up!


 


I agree. I think you will make it also.


----------



## The Princess (Jul 3, 2009)

buddhas_mom said:


> Here's my update. Im nowhere near apl but i'm proud of my progress. The first is my starting pic, the rest are where I am now.


 

You still have till DEC to get APL. However you are retaining length, so that half the problem solved. Now the other half is just being patient.


----------



## The Princess (Jul 3, 2009)

flowinlocks said:


> I'm finally updating. I was waiting for the Ayurveda challenge to end, and till I did my touch up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
FL, your locks are really flowing. Its looks really good, and its growing fast. You doing good. You will most def, make APL by DEC, or sooner.


----------



## The Princess (Jul 3, 2009)

Just checkin in. Im still bunning it up. Im cowashing today with V05 Moisture Milks. My ends are also back to normal, Im so happy. I did the ponytail baggy method a couple of times. I think the protein was to much for me ends. But Im good now. I know next time when I do my next egg protein treatment.


----------



## aa9746 (Jul 3, 2009)

I went over to my brother's house for a visit and had him stretch and take a picture of my hair. The length looks longer and closer to APL than my fotki so I'm excited about that. So when he sends me the picture I'll post it.


----------



## unalteredone (Jul 3, 2009)

I know that i pretty much never check in, but i'm checking in today.

I am angry because i still havent found products that i LOVE yet, and i've been doing this haircare thing for a year! The only things that are certain are my weekly DCs. However, my hair seems to be doing alright...i'm not seeing little broken hairs everywhere i go like i was a year ago so that is positive. I am going to self-relax for the first time in 2 weeks so i will have progress pictures then (i hope nothing bad happens!). I hope to be at least 2 inches from APL when i relax. I'm not feeling optimistic though, for some reason I'm feeling like my hair is not making progress, mainly because of my weekly braidouts and the dryness/knots that they have caused. I'll have pics in 2 weeks!


----------



## SelfStyled (Jul 3, 2009)

Hey APL Challengers,

Finally I have an update.  I have a feeling I will be a repeat Challenger in 2010.  Because My hair grows sooooooo slow. On the bright side of things, I do maintain my growth. At this point it is what is.  I have  to say I am enjoying this journey tremendously. I LOVE the camaraderie in this thread.  I am also having a ball protective styling.

Here are my updates......













More pictures are in my album.....

http://public.fotki.com/SelfStyled/2009/july/


----------



## flowinlocks (Jul 3, 2009)

SelfStyled said:


> Hey APL Challengers,
> 
> Finally I have an update. I have a feeling I will be a repeat Challenger in 2010. Because My hair grows sooooooo slow. On the bright side of things, I do maintain my growth. At this point it is what is. I have to say I am enjoying this journey tremendously. I LOVE the camaraderie in this thread. I am also having a ball protective styling.
> 
> ...


 
 SS your hair has grown so much. Congratulations on your progress! All your protective styles are paying off.
  Looks like it got thicker also.


----------



## taz007 (Jul 3, 2009)

SelfStyled said:


> Hey APL Challengers,
> 
> Finally I have an update.  I have a feeling I will be a repeat Challenger in 2010.  Because My hair grows sooooooo slow. On the bright side of things, I do maintain my growth. At this point it is what is.  I have  to say I am enjoying this journey tremendously. I LOVE the camaraderie in this thread.  I am also having a ball protective styling.
> 
> ...



  Your hair is so nice and THICK!!! Nice progress!


----------



## Stiletto_Diva (Jul 4, 2009)

Here is my up date:

Jan 14, 2009






Jul 3, 2009





I have about six inches to go until I reach APL. Hopefully I'll make it!


----------



## SelfStyled (Jul 4, 2009)

Mz. Princess said:


> Here is my up date:
> 
> Jan 14, 2009
> 
> ...


 

Wow! Your hair grows so fast. Awesome Progress


----------



## SouthernStunner (Jul 4, 2009)

HAPPY INDEPENDENCE DAY TO ALL MY HAIR SISTER GIRL FRIENDS!!!!!

From the day I began my hair journey (ironically in July) I declared my independence from the scissor happy, wanna relax every 8 weeks even if I didnt need it money hungry stylists.  I am more proactive in MY hair care, and with the knowledge I have gained here I will be self relaxing in Nov.  I now know what my hair likes and dislikes.  She and I have become better friends and when she is not happy she lets me know and I listen to her more.  Our relationship is more of a partnership working towards the same goal.

So again I say Happy Independence Day Ladies!
--SouthernStunner


----------



## ChemistryGirl (Jul 4, 2009)

flowinlocks said:


> I'm finally updating. I was waiting for the Ayurveda challenge to end, and till I did my touch up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great progress! Your hair looks so lush, I just want to touch it...



SelfStyled said:


> Hey APL Challengers,
> 
> Finally I have an update.  I have a feeling I will be a repeat Challenger in 2010.  Because My hair grows sooooooo slow. On the bright side of things, I do maintain my growth. At this point it is what is.  I have  to say I am enjoying this journey tremendously. I LOVE the camaraderie in this thread.  I am also having a ball protective styling.
> 
> ...



Your hair looks so healthy and full! Keep up the good work!



Mz. Princess said:


> Here is my up date:
> 
> Jan 14, 2009
> 
> ...



With that kind of growth and retention you can do it or at least come very close! That is awesome progress 



SouthernStunner said:


> HAPPY INDEPENDENCE DAY TO ALL MY HAIR SISTER GIRL FRIENDS!!!!!
> 
> From the day I began my hair journey (ironically in July) I declared my independence from the scissor happy, wanna relax every 8 weeks even if I didnt need it money hungry stylists.  I am more proactive in MY hair care, and with the knowledge I have gained here I will be self relaxing in Nov.  I now know what my hair likes and dislikes.  She and I have become better friends and when she is not happy she lets me know and I listen to her more.  Our relationship is more of a partnership working towards the same goal.
> 
> ...



 "here here!" Happy Independence day ladies!


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 4, 2009)

SelfStyled--Your hair is sooooooo thick & pretty!
Mz Princess--Like everyone else said that is some awesome progress!


----------



## jamaicalovely (Jul 4, 2009)

Selfstyled, Your hair is getting so thick.


----------



## SelfStyled (Jul 4, 2009)

Thank you soo much ladies for the support- that is why I love this challenge.  You guys are all awesome. For my hair to be described as thick is amazing to me.  Because it was soooooo thin when I started off.






It's been a cut and grow strategy.  I am hoping that now it will start to grow down, lol.


----------



## Mo96 (Jul 4, 2009)

Looking good ladies! We are all well on our way to APL! Yaaaaayyy!


----------



## flowinlocks (Jul 4, 2009)

Mz. Princess said:


> Here is my up date:
> 
> Jan 14, 2009
> 
> ...


 

Wow that's a lot of growth, I def. think you will make it at the rate you are going.


----------



## aa9746 (Jul 4, 2009)

SelfStyled said:


> Thank you soo much ladies for the support- that is why I love this challenge. You guys are all awesome. For my hair to be described as thick is amazing to me. Because it was soooooo thin when I started off.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
It's much thicker than the 07 picture. With the healthy ends you'll be getting much more length too.


----------



## ajacks (Jul 4, 2009)

SelfStyled said:


> Thank you soo much ladies for the support- that is why I love this challenge. You guys are all awesome. For my hair to be described as thick is amazing to me. Because it was soooooo thin when I started off.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

SS your progress is amazing!!! Whether you make APL or not in '09 your hair has turned around tremendously.  The thickness and the ends are perfection.  Keep up the good work.


----------



## SCarolinaGirl (Jul 4, 2009)

SelfStyled said:


> Thank you soo much ladies for the support- that is why I love this challenge. You guys are all awesome. For my hair to be described as thick is amazing to me. Because it was soooooo thin when I started off.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

You hair has completely changed. It looks great!


----------



## SpiritJunkie (Jul 4, 2009)

Awwwww!  I am so proud of you ladies.  Everyone's progress is looking GREAT!  Imma post mine soon.

I hate to flat iron so it will be a none flatironed progress. coming just now...


----------



## Platinum (Jul 4, 2009)

Mz. Princess said:


> Here is my up date:
> 
> Jan 14, 2009
> 
> ...


 
Amazing progress!


----------



## beans4reezy (Jul 4, 2009)

SelfStyled said:


> Hey APL Challengers,
> 
> Finally I have an update. I have a feeling I will be a repeat Challenger in 2010. Because My hair grows sooooooo slow. On the bright side of things, I do maintain my growth. At this point it is what is. I have to say I am enjoying this journey tremendously. I LOVE the camaraderie in this thread. I am also having a ball protective styling.
> 
> ...


  AMAZING self styled!!!! You should be very proud of your progress, your hair looks GREAT!!!


----------



## The Princess (Jul 4, 2009)

SelfStyled said:


> Hey APL Challengers,
> 
> Finally I have an update. I have a feeling I will be a repeat Challenger in 2010. Because My hair grows sooooooo slow. On the bright side of things, I do maintain my growth. At this point it is what is. I have to say I am enjoying this journey tremendously. I LOVE the camaraderie in this thread. I am also having a ball protective styling.
> 
> ...


 


Your hair looks very thick and you also said you are retaining what you grow, so thats all that matters.


----------



## loulou82 (Jul 4, 2009)

Woot! Self Styled!! Your progress is so amazing. From thin ends to fab!


----------



## msa (Jul 4, 2009)

Amazing progress ladies!


----------



## SouthernStunner (Jul 6, 2009)

Hey all just a quick update.  Instead of taking my braids out at 8 weeks I am taking them out a week early.  My boss has given me Friday off so with a 3 day weekend I can take em out and henna with out feeling rushed for time. Plus I am ready to play in it for a while I miss my hair.  I think I am going to flat iron for the 2nd time this year so I am using another pass in the Boot Camp ( but not in the same quarter).  I wanna do a lenght check 

I am thinking about doing cornrolls for a month or so (2 weeks at a time).

If I do a length check I will post a pic.
--SouthernStunner


----------



## Nya33 (Jul 6, 2009)

SelfStyled said:


> Thank you soo much ladies for the support- that is why I love this challenge. You guys are all awesome. For my hair to be described as thick is amazing to me. Because it was soooooo thin when I started off.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Great progress, your hair is so thick now!


----------



## wish4length (Jul 6, 2009)

I think I will be a repeat in 2010 as well.......
I've started the baggy method at night, so I'll see what that does
I updated my album
http://public.fotki.com/ChocolateDancer/chocolatedancer/


----------



## SelfStyled (Jul 6, 2009)

*Wish4length*- You are making awesome progress!  Off to check out your fotki.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 6, 2009)

SouthernStunner said:


> Hey all just a quick update.  Instead of taking my braids out at 8 weeks I am taking them out a week early.  My boss has given me Friday off so with a 3 day weekend I can take em out and henna with out feeling rushed for time. Plus I am ready to play in it for a while I miss my hair.  I think I am going to flat iron for the 2nd time this year so I am using another pass in the Boot Camp ( but not in the same quarter).  I wanna do a lenght check
> 
> *I am thinking about doing cornrolls for a month or so (2 weeks at a time).*
> 
> ...



this is what i will be doing until Oct.


----------



## aa9746 (Jul 6, 2009)

Here's my update:


----------



## The Princess (Jul 6, 2009)

aa9746 said:


> Here's my update:


 

By George I think you got it...APL that is. Congrats.


----------



## ajacks (Jul 6, 2009)

aa9746 said:


> Here's my update:


 

Congrats! Looks like APL to me.


----------



## MA2010 (Jul 6, 2009)

aa9746 said:


> Here's my update:


 
YOU MADE IT!!!!! Congrats girlie!!!


----------



## SelfStyled (Jul 6, 2009)

aa9746 said:


> Here's my update:


 

You did it- Woot!!!!!


----------



## msa (Jul 6, 2009)

So I measured just to see how long it might take me to get to APL.

From the nape of my neck to APL is about 11inches. My hair in my nape is 10inches long (since I cut a piece) so I should definitely be there before the year is up.

The problem is, the hair at my crown (and most of the rest of my head) only just stretches far enough to reach my nape. So it won't really be APL for like another 2 years. Oh well. This is going to be a looooooong journey.


----------



## Honey-Dip (Jul 6, 2009)

Now that I finally made SL I am looking forward to making APL by years end! (praying!)


----------



## flowinlocks (Jul 7, 2009)

aa9746 said:


> Here's my update:


 

You made it!! Congratulations!!



Honey-Dip said:


> Now that I finally made SL I am looking forward to making APL by years end! (praying!)


 

Congrats. on making SL!!!


----------



## flowinlocks (Jul 7, 2009)

msa said:


> So I measured just to see how long it might take me to get to APL.
> 
> From the nape of my neck to APL is about 11inches. My hair in my nape is 10inches long (since I cut a piece) so I should definitely be there before the year is up.
> 
> The problem is, the hair at my crown (and most of the rest of my head) only just stretches far enough to reach my nape. So it won't really be APL for like another 2 years. Oh well. This is going to be a looooooong journey.


 

Girl if I wait till my full head gets APL I might be to old to enjoy it.With that said, I'm claming soon as some hairs start touching. And when I do, don't come up in here messing with me.


----------



## discodumpling (Jul 7, 2009)

Checking in. I'm not doing anything to my hair. i keep it mostly in a pigtail with one twist in front (for interest) LOL! At this moment i'm 1/2 way through with some box braids...i'll do a few braids each night as time permits until my entire head is done; then nothing but water, shea butter & oil for the next 4-6 weeks. 
I feel it resting on my back so I know it's growing but there will be no length check until the end of the year, mostly 'cause i'm lazy


----------



## Aveena (Jul 7, 2009)

I'm going to go ahead and claim it!!!  I should be APL by December for sure


----------



## msa (Jul 7, 2009)

flowinlocks said:


> Girl if I wait till my full head gets APL I might be to old to enjoy it.With that said, I'm claming soon as some hairs start touching. And when I do, don't come up in here messing with me.




Oh believe me I won't...I'll be the first one to congratulate you. It's just my personal standard. Because my hair is thin it doesn't make sense to claim a length just because my nape reached it...especially because that means the other 85% of my hair is still not there. So, I measure by my crown hairs, not the nape ones.


----------



## beans4reezy (Jul 7, 2009)

aa9746 said:


> Here's my update:


 
You GOT it GIRL!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## taz007 (Jul 7, 2009)

aa9746 said:


> Here's my update:


You are definitely there!  Congratulations!


----------



## DMJ's Mom (Jul 8, 2009)

Hey Ladies I'm here to update. This picture was taken right around the 4th of July. I straighten and trimmed for my 2 year nappiversary:[URL=http://public.fotki.com/ButterCaramel/months12-24/dscf1249.html][IMG]http://images50.fotki.com/v1523/photos/1/1357031/6428968/DSCF1249-vi.jpg[/URL]Hosted on Fotki[/IMG]

Sorry for the HAM on my head but my hair reverts so quick sometimes I figured I better get a picture done before it had a chance to.


----------



## aa9746 (Jul 8, 2009)

ButterCaramel said:


> Hey Ladies I'm here to update. This picture was taken right around the 4th of July. I straighten and trimmed for my 2 year nappiversary:[URL="http://public.fotki.com/ButterCaramel/months12-24/dscf1249.html"][IMG]http://images50.fotki.com/v1523/photos/1/1357031/6428968/DSCF1249-vi.jpg[/URL]Hosted on Fotki[/IMG]
> 
> Sorry for the HAM on my head but my hair reverts so quick sometimes I figured I better get a picture done before it had a chance to.


 
Nice healthy ends. Looks like you'll be APL before Dec. HHG


----------



## flowinlocks (Jul 8, 2009)

ButterCaramel said:


> Hey Ladies I'm here to update. This picture was taken right around the 4th of July. I straighten and trimmed for my 2 year nappiversary:[URL="http://public.fotki.com/ButterCaramel/months12-24/dscf1249.html"][IMG]http://images50.fotki.com/v1523/photos/1/1357031/6428968/DSCF1249-vi.jpg[/URL]Hosted on Fotki[/IMG]
> 
> *Sorry for the HAM* on my head but my hair reverts so quick sometimes I figured I better get a picture done before it had a chance to.


 

I don't see a HAM  actually you've made wonderful progress. you're knocking on APL's door. Congrats.


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 9, 2009)

ButterCaramel said:


> Hey Ladies I'm here to update. This picture was taken right around the 4th of July. I straighten and trimmed for my 2 year nappiversary:[URL="http://public.fotki.com/ButterCaramel/months12-24/dscf1249.html"][IMG]http://images50.fotki.com/v1523/photos/1/1357031/6428968/DSCF1249-vi.jpg[/URL]Hosted on Fotki[/IMG]
> 
> Sorry for the HAM on my head but my hair reverts so quick sometimes I figured I better get a picture done before it had a chance to.


 
Beautiful hair ! I agree with aa9746 and Flowinlocks.  You will be APL before you know it.


----------



## vnaps (Jul 9, 2009)

its been a while since i've updated....

i decided to cut off my bone straight relaxed ends although i cheated a bit.......i kept a bit of it in the front so i can still tie a pony....its would absolutley hurt if i couldnt tie it back  so i'm nearly 100% texlaxed and i love it.....

might upload photos when i stop being lazy/busy. ...probably wont make apl by dec but who knows....i'm just enjoying my hair at the moment.


----------



## Kurly K (Jul 9, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Beautiful hair ! I agree with aa9746 and Flowinlocks. You will be APL before you know it.


 
im jumpin on the wagon! congrats on the growth!! its nice and thick!


----------



## naijanikki (Jul 10, 2009)

I haven't checked in for A MINUTE!!!  It's nice to see everyone doing so well in the challenge! Keep up the great work!
I'm hoping the summer months in Chicago will help produce a growth spurt for me, because I swear I have not gained an inch since the last update.  I think I'm gonna be one of those people who will be doing this challenge again next year.  Oh well, at least I'll be in good company!


----------



## SouthernStunner (Jul 10, 2009)

Yawl I just took out my braids and it took me 10 hrs to do that.  My neck hurts on both sides.  I had to be extra careful cause she braided just slightly past my hair so when I sniped the ends to begin taking them out I had to be carefuly not to cut my own hair.  Anyway I am going to clarify, moist poo, alter ego then wen.

Sat morning I am going to Henna.  I am so tired.  I am also going to steam and flat iron my hair so if it comes out right I will post some pics.

SouthernStunner


----------



## aa9746 (Jul 10, 2009)

SouthernStunner said:


> Yawl I just took out my braids and it took me 10 hrs to do that. My neck hurts on both sides. I had to be extra careful cause she braided just slightly past my hair so when I sniped the ends to begin taking them out I had to be carefuly not to cut my own hair. Anyway I am going to clarify, moist poo, alter ego then wen.
> 
> Sat morning I am going to Henna. I am so tired. I am also going to steam and flat iron my hair so if it comes out right I will post some pics.
> 
> SouthernStunner


 
Great!! Can't wait to see your pics


----------



## Amerie123 (Jul 10, 2009)

SouthernStunner said:


> Yawl I just took out my braids and it took me 10 hrs to do that. My neck hurts on both sides. I had to be extra careful cause she braided just slightly past my hair so when I sniped the ends to begin taking them out I had to be carefuly not to cut my own hair. Anyway I am going to clarify, moist poo, alter ego then wen.
> 
> Sat morning I am going to Henna. I am so tired. I am also going to steam and flat iron my hair so if it comes out right I will post some pics.
> 
> SouthernStunner


 

Hurry, hurry. I cant wait to see!!!


----------



## RosesBlack (Jul 10, 2009)

Ladies you all have some fantastic progress. Keep it up.

I still haven't done a length check. My hair has been a little dry because of the weather I think so I'm going to try and tweak my reggie a little to keep it more moist before I start getting breakage.


----------



## Jaxhair (Jul 11, 2009)

Still striving ladies BUT I highly doubt I'll even be close to APL by Dec unless I have a supernatural growth spurt! I'm having fun trying though, and the healthy hair practices are definitely helping me retain as much as I can at this point. I'm pleased to say that my hair is right now at the longest it's ever been in my adult life - and natural! Still not had the balls to straighten but my fringe/bang length is approaching my upper lips - never thought that was possible!  

Installing a new set of extension braids this weekend, so hopefully when they are out in 6-8 weeks my fringe will be at my top lip (please God!).


----------



## SelfStyled (Jul 11, 2009)

Butter Caramel - your hair is just gorgeous and you are soooooo close to APL.


----------



## The Princess (Jul 11, 2009)

Checking in to see if "SS" has posted pics yet.


----------



## The Princess (Jul 11, 2009)

Checkin in: Doing a Deep Condition. Keracare Humecto with Suave Humctress and Olive Oil Mix together-with heat.


----------



## CICI24 (Jul 11, 2009)

I'm 3 inches away. I should be there by December 09


----------



## aa9746 (Jul 11, 2009)

Jaxhair said:


> Still striving ladies BUT I highly doubt I'll even be close to APL by Dec unless I have a supernatural growth spurt! I'm having fun trying though, and the healthy hair practices are definitely helping me retain as much as I can at this point. I'm pleased to say that my hair is right now at the longest it's ever been in my adult life - and natural! Still not had the balls to straighten but my fringe/bang length is approaching my upper lips - never thought that was possible!
> 
> Installing a new set of extension braids this weekend, so hopefully when they are out in 6-8 weeks my fringe will be at my top lip (please God!).


That's right, keep striving 


CICI24 said:


> I'm 3 inches away. I should be there by December 09


 
You'll be there in no time at all


----------



## kedda0720pooh (Jul 11, 2009)

Hello Ladies, I hope everyone is doing well with their journey to APL.  Its been a while since I've posted up dates.  Well, I went from natural to texturized since my last post. I just couldn't take the thickness of my hair. It was hard to maintain in my opinion. 

This pics was taken @ the end of June

More Pics in my fotki album
http://public.fotki.com/DiVa2BNaTuraL/apl-by-dec-09-challenge/


----------



## kedda0720pooh (Jul 11, 2009)

I don't know why the picture didnt post, but here it is.


----------



## aa9746 (Jul 11, 2009)

kedda0720pooh said:


> I don't know why the picture didnt post, but here it is.


 
Pretty curls. HHG


----------



## flowinlocks (Jul 11, 2009)

SouthernStunner said:


> Yawl I just took out my braids and it took me 10 hrs to do that. My neck hurts on both sides. I had to be extra careful cause she braided just slightly past my hair so when I sniped the ends to begin taking them out I had to be carefuly not to cut my own hair. Anyway I am going to clarify, moist poo, alter ego then wen.
> 
> Sat morning I am going to Henna. I am so tired. I am also going to steam and flat iron my hair so if it comes out right I will post some pics.
> 
> SouthernStunner


 

Waiting on pics.


----------



## SouthernStunner (Jul 12, 2009)

When DH gets home with the boys I will have him post the pic for me.  I dont like it and please dont judge the "style" I look like a darn chia pet my flat iron and blow drying skills are subpar at best.  Oh and I think I will be in the APL by Dec 2010 club but I still like the ride.  Remember I have not had a relaxer since Sept 2008.  Pics are coming soon I promise!


----------



## The Princess (Jul 12, 2009)

kedda0720pooh said:


> I don't know why the picture didnt post, but here it is.


 
Your hair is very pretty.


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 12, 2009)

SouthernStunner said:


> When DH gets home with the boys I will have him post the pic for me. I dont like it and please dont judge the "style" I look like a darn chia pet my flat iron and blow drying single are subpar at best. Oh and I think I will be in the APL by Dec 2010 club but I still like the ride. Remember I have not had a relaxer since Sept 2008. Pics are coming soon I promise!


 
I feel you SS.  I texlaxed a little over a week ago and my hair is starting to shrink, get puffy, and big.  I knew I should have taken a pic last week.  I didn't so I tried to flatiron to get a length check .  I'm looking all crazy.  1/4 hair straight, 3/4 shrunk up, and I found an underprocessed shrunk up mess in a small section.  Needless to say I won't be able to use that pic.  My mom laughed and was like girl why did you even let me take that.


----------



## kedda0720pooh (Jul 12, 2009)

Thanks aa9746 and Princess.  My hair wants to be like y'alls when it grows up. I use my ovation twice a week and usaully wear it in a wet-n-go style. Any advise on products or styles to try for faster growth?


----------



## The Princess (Jul 12, 2009)

kedda0720pooh said:


> Thanks aa9746 and Princess. My hair wants to be like y'alls when it grows up. I use my ovation twice a week and usaully wear it in a wet-n-go style. Any advise on products or styles to try for faster growth?


 
Thank you, very much. I have used Ovation and recevied good growth. However, I don't use it consistent. I have a brand new bottle, I haven't used yet. 

Right now im not using Ovation, im using GNC Hair, Skin & Nail Pills with Biotin. Im trying to see which one gives me more growth.

I wet bun daily and do weekly deep condition, I feel those the two things that helped me alot.

Keep using the Ovation and you should be good. I liked it that why I bought another bottle.


----------



## taz007 (Jul 12, 2009)

Very impatiently waiting SouthernStunner's update!


----------



## wannabelong (Jul 12, 2009)

taz007 said:


> Very impatiently waiting SouthernStunner's update!


 
I'm not even in the challenge, but I follow the thread and I want to see SS's update too.


----------



## MA2010 (Jul 12, 2009)

I have been Bantu Knotting it up this weekend 

I so hope I am closer to APL this time around. I update next month.


----------



## danigurl18 (Jul 12, 2009)

Here's my update.. just did BKT tonight


----------



## SCarolinaGirl (Jul 12, 2009)

aa9746 said:


> Here's my update:


 
Congrats on making APL!


----------



## SCarolinaGirl (Jul 12, 2009)

danigurl18 said:


> Here's my update.. just did BKT tonight


 
Looks good... definitely longer and thicker!


----------



## SouthernStunner (Jul 12, 2009)

You guys are too funny ok so when hubby and the boys came home I realiezed that the camera was not charged so that is what I did last night.  This morning I did a length check and slapped that puffy mess in a pony at the nape of my neck for work today.  I will have the pics up for you tonight (my monday night your monday morning) for you to see.  I also henna my hair and it came out darker but me likes it.

Something told me not to go through all the trouble of flat ironing.  It is rainy season here so every other day it rains and when its not it looks like it is about to.  Sabino worked as best it could but it aint got nothing on this tropical weather here in Guam.


----------



## flowinlocks (Jul 12, 2009)

danigurl18 said:


> Here's my update.. just did BKT tonight


 
Congratulations on your progress, it def. looks thicker.


----------



## aa9746 (Jul 12, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> I feel you SS. I texlaxed a little over a week ago and my hair is starting to shrink, get puffy, and big. I knew I should have taken a pic last week. I didn't so I tried to flatiron to get a length check .* I'm looking all crazy. 1/4 hair straight, 3/4 shrunk up*, and I found an underprocessed shrunk up mess in a small section. Needless to say I won't be able to use that pic. My mom laughed and was like girl why did you even let me take that.


 
The ladies here are pretty supportive. You should see my fotki pictures. I always get positive encouraging feedback.


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 12, 2009)

aa9746 said:


> The ladies here are pretty supportive. You should see my fotki pictures. I always get positive encouraging feedback.


 
I actually can't post it bc I am in the HYH challenge but I was going to add it to the pics I plan to post at the end of the challenge.  It might be fun to include it anyway .


----------



## aa9746 (Jul 12, 2009)

kedda0720pooh said:


> Thanks aa9746 and Princess. My hair wants to be like y'alls when it grows up. I use my ovation twice a week and usaully wear it in a wet-n-go style. Any advise on products or styles to try for faster growth?


 
My hair grew faster (retained) when I cut out heat, low manipulation, deep conditioning, moisture, and sealing. I wear braids, twists, and wigs. Also, I like to baggy with Ovation with a deep conditioner Aubrey Organics White Camellia (my favorite). I shampoo with AO White Camellia shampoo.


----------



## HarlemHottie (Jul 13, 2009)

Ok ladies here's my June 30th update photo I know I'm late...

My relaxer dates so far are 3/30/09 and 7/11/09





07/13/09


P.s. when I went this last time for my relaxer she had nothing but positive things to say about how healthy my hair is these days (she's a sweet heart like that), but then she followed up with "WE NEED TO CLIP YOUR ENDS NEXT REALAXER".... I responded with out missing a beat that there will be NO clipping of any ends ANY time soon...  She sweetly said ok... lol

The photo in my siggy is my start photo.


----------



## aa9746 (Jul 13, 2009)

HarlemHottie said:


> Ok ladies here's my June 30th update photo I know I'm late...
> 
> My relaxer dates so far are 3/30/09 and 7/11/09
> 
> ...


 
APL is on the horizon


----------



## latingirly020488 (Jul 13, 2009)

This thread is getting long! I want to thank southern for making this challange! It's my first challenge since joining LHCF a little over a year ago and im actually commited now that my hair is finally healthy.  Now my question is .. is there going to be a new thread made for reveal dates in December ?? A thread just for everyone to post their results since this thread is getting long it will be hard for everyone to browse through all those pages by december.


----------



## HarlemHottie (Jul 13, 2009)

aa9746 said:


> APL is on the horizon


 
I really hope so... I'm giving it my all, when I first started this I felt like it was a chore NOW... My simple routine is like 2nd nature... lol


----------



## silvergirl (Jul 13, 2009)

i last measured back in may.  I dont know how much if any ive grown since then, but i should def be at underarm length by dec. hope to be a little past by an inch or so fingers crossed.


----------



## SouthernStunner (Jul 13, 2009)

Here are the pics I promised you. They aint that great so dont be mad, I warned you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh and just cause I added a pic of the men in you life.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hair had to be put in pony too humid outside









 texture shots 1st right after henna 2nd is 2 day later henna has oxidized







bantu knot out





 3 of the sexiest men on earth!

I think I have come a long way since my avi which is exactly one year this month! 
__________________


----------



## taz007 (Jul 13, 2009)

SouthernStunner,

Your hair looks fantastic!  I love the THICK pony tail.

Good job!!


----------



## beans4reezy (Jul 13, 2009)

You hair looks great Southern Stunner!! So thick and healthy and that texture is to die for!! Wait until you get it fully relaxed and straightened, you are going to have us over here like: 

You are doing a great job! Keep it up! Oh and that bantu knot out is reallllly cute girl!


----------



## Essensual (Jul 13, 2009)

Better late than never...updates are in the siggy pic. I had a setback after April pics, but a tweak to my regi seems to have me on the comback trail.HHG!

E-


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 13, 2009)

Southern Stunner--Your hair looks great! You've made a lot of progress.  What would you say your hair type is?  When I was 6 months post my new growth in the front and sides looked like that.  In the back it is a bit more textured & tighter.

Essensual--I'm loving your Jun09 pic!


----------



## SouthernStunner (Jul 13, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Southern Stunner--Your hair looks great! You've made a lot of progress. What would you say your hair type is? When I was 6 months post my new growth in the front and sides looked like that. In the back it is a bit more textured & tighter.
> 
> Essensual--I'm loving your Jun09 pic!


 

I dont know my texture I wish someone could tell me.  


Ladies you all made me blush today.  I was starting out not so good cause I am on day 2 of the Master Cleanse and was dreaming of marshmellows (I dont even eat them).  You all just gave me the strength to push forward.
Thank you


----------



## flowinlocks (Jul 13, 2009)

HarlemHottie said:


> Ok ladies here's my June 30th update photo I know I'm late...
> 
> My relaxer dates so far are 3/30/09 and 7/11/09
> 
> ...


 
Your hair looks great.



silvergirl said:


> i last measured back in may. I dont know how much if any ive grown since then, but i should def be at underarm length by dec. hope to be a little past by an inch or so fingers crossed.


 
I can def. see APL by Dec.



SouthernStunner said:


> Here are the pics I promised you. They aint that great so dont be mad, I warned you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

SS you have made wonderful progress in a year, I love the knot out pic.


----------



## aa9746 (Jul 13, 2009)

SouthernStunner said:


> Here are the pics I promised you. They aint that great so dont be mad, I warned you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Super progress! Would you say that the braids helped with retention? And, how many weeks did you keep the braids in??


----------



## SouthernStunner (Jul 13, 2009)

aa9746, I keep the braids in for 8 weeks at a time and then I am out for about 2 weeks.  While in braids I cowash almost everyday alternating moist con and protein con and I DC 1-2 times a week with steam.
When out of the braids I dont cowash so much cause I am almost 10 mons post relaxer and it is just too much manipulation for me but I still DC 1-2 times a week with steam.  I will also do a henna treatment while out of braids.  I hardly ever do a hard protein but when I do I use either Aphogee two step.  I have TIGI dumb blond but I have not used it yet. 

My hair has gotten much thicker and I retain so much lenght because of my braids and the person that does them.  She is very careful around my hair line and its never too tight for me.

I dont think I am going to stretch this long ever again cause I just miss my roller sets and stuff.  this stretch will be over a year for me (Sept 08-Nov09) and I did it that way cause I will stretch 6 months at a time so right before summer (May) and right before the holidays (Nov).


----------



## ChemistryGirl (Jul 13, 2009)

SouthernStunner your ponytail looks so thick and healthy! Your regimen is obviously working. I did the Master Cleanse about this time last year and girl it was...intense! I feel your pain. I made it 7 days and then I had to break it b/c I thought I was going to pass out, lol. It really works though, hang in there!


----------



## SouthernStunner (Jul 14, 2009)

CG, girl the devil know he be trying to break me!  I was so proud the night of day 1 and day 2 has been some drama.  My last job called trying to start drama and I hung up on them THEN my kids got in trouble for fighting (this boy hit one so they both jumped him...lol) so daddy had to give them the beat down.  I do approve of them defending themslves but I think they should have told the adult first anyway that kid wont be bothering them again.

Once I sat and thought about it I was like man the devil is really trying to tempt me to eat something cause MOMMY is stressed.  But I just drank my tea.

End of day 2.


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 14, 2009)

SouthernStunner said:


> I dont know my texture I wish someone could tell me.


 
You know I don't know mine either.  I never really cared about it until I had 6 months worth of new growth. We'll both figure it out one day .


----------



## SouthernStunner (Jul 14, 2009)

latingirly020488 said:


> This thread is getting long! I want to thank southern for making this challange! It's my first challenge since joining LHCF a little over a year ago and im actually commited now that my hair is finally healthy. Now my question is .. is there going to be a new thread made for reveal dates in December ?? A thread just for everyone to post their results since this thread is getting long it will be hard for everyone to browse through all those pages by december.


 

Yes in Dec. I will make a new thread just for our final pics.
Oh and you are welcome.  I am having a blast and love reading all of the posts even if I dont post everyday I am reading them.  I hope everyone enjoy it as much as I am!


----------



## The Princess (Jul 14, 2009)

SS-Your pony tail is so thick, I love it alot.


----------



## ChemistryGirl (Jul 14, 2009)

SS I feel you! When I did the Master Cleanse my emotions were heightened. I guess it was because I couldn't eat the emotions away . I got microbraids done at an African shop while I was doing the cleanse and the braiders were parting and pulling so roughly it hurt. At a point I was literally begging them to be more gentle. They just said I was being tenderheaded and ignored me. Then I damn near yelled at them in the middle of the shop. Then when I got home I took some painkillers and cried myself to sleep. I haven't gotten braids done since then...lol. I'm usually a very laid back and calm person, but during that week I had so many outbursts. On the plus side I detoxed, lost weight, lost inches and realized that I don't NEED food ALL the time. It's really empowering to know you are not as dependent on food as you thought. So hang in there, it's worth it! 





SouthernStunner said:


> CG, girl the devil know he be trying to break me! I was so proud the night of day 1 and day 2 has been some drama. My last job called trying to start drama and I hung up on them THEN my kids got in trouble for fighting (this boy hit one so they both jumped him...lol) so daddy had to give them the beat down. I do approve of them defending themslves but I think they should have told the adult first anyway that kid wont be bothering them again.
> 
> Once I sat and thought about it I was like man the devil is really trying to tempt me to eat something cause MOMMY is stressed. But I just drank my tea.
> 
> End of day 2.


----------



## Ganjababy (Jul 14, 2009)

silvergirl said:


> i last measured back in may.  I dont know how much if any ive grown since then, but i should def be at underarm length by dec. hope to be a little past by an inch or so fingers crossed.


Wow! Silvergirl, amazing progress!


----------



## SouthernStunner (Jul 14, 2009)

Well I started the Master Cleanse on Monday and today is Wed and I have lost 6lbs so far.  My goal is to do this until Aug. 8  that should be 26 days.  I think it is getting better no more headaches and I have my husband cooking and I go straight to my room.  I am on a mission.  I want to be my old sexy self with long hair.  LOL


----------



## MA2010 (Jul 15, 2009)

Southern stunner your hair looks great and I know you do too!


----------



## unalteredone (Jul 16, 2009)

Ok, so i finally have progress pics. I have been scared that  wasn't going ot see ANY growth this relaxer cycle, and i'm not really sure what i'm seeing between May and July, but i definitely see a difference from the beginning of the year. I still do think that it is possible for me to reach APL (though not full APL) by December, but I'm scared, y'all! The APL marking on my shirt represents full, undeniable APL (about 7'' on the ruler), while the line above it represents where I would claim APL for the sake of this challenge. I'd say i have about 2 inches to go.  

1.My hair around the start of the challenge, mid-December.
2. My hair in late March.
3. My hair in May, after a relaxer @ the salon... but the humidity ruined my fresh flatiron, so i gave myself my first self trim because my ends looked raggedy.
4. My hair today, almost 1 week post relaxer with the best flatironing job i have ever done (thread coming soon)
5. Also today.


----------



## MA2010 (Jul 16, 2009)

^^^Wow. Great growth girl


----------



## RosesBlack (Jul 16, 2009)

OMG you guys I finally learned a new bun. Last weekend my bestie was in town for a day for a family function and I went with her. I cowashed my hair and while it was still pretty wet did a messy twist after applying a little coconut oil and breakfree. I really like how it turned out and it dried really nicely. I forgot to get dry pics but I had a couple of almost little curls. I got a lot of compliments. I love imperfect messy hair.

Ignore my messy desk. 






In that mess there's a roller pin style bobby pin. I've had a lot of allergy migraines and being able to finally use pins for a little roll/twist thingy has been a lifesaver lately. I am learning to work with my different textures a little better finally. Lord I'm slow.


----------



## flowinlocks (Jul 16, 2009)

unalteredone said:


> Ok, so i finally have progress pics. I have been scared that wasn't going ot see ANY growth this relaxer cycle, and i'm not really sure what i'm seeing between May and July, but i definitely see a difference from the beginning of the year. I still do think that it is possible for me to reach APL (though not full APL) by December, but I'm scared, y'all! The APL marking on my shirt represents full, undeniable APL (about 7'' on the ruler), while the line above it represents where I would claim APL for the sake of this challenge. I'd say i have about 2 inches to go.
> 
> 1.My hair around the start of the challenge, mid-December.
> 2. My hair in late March.
> ...


 

Wow looks like you retained all your length, congratulations on your progress.


----------



## HarlemHottie (Jul 16, 2009)

SouthernStunner said:


> Well I started the Master Cleanse on Monday and today is Wed and I have lost 6lbs so far. My goal is to do this until Aug. 8 that should be 26 days. I think it is getting better no more headaches and I have my husband cooking and I go straight to my room. I am on a mission. I want to be my old sexy self with long hair. LOL


 
I did this for 3 days and then I just stop (I did get results though)... I was getting no  support from my SO, and it just made it even harder to do although I wasn't really hungry... I still have the stuff, I may do it again... I picked it up pre-made, because I knew I wouldn't have time to mix that stuff up... Hey have you done the sea salt water mix yet?  Girl why did I do that then think I could make it to work before it kicked in!!  Lets just say I made it to work by the grace of GOD that day!


----------



## SouthernStunner (Jul 17, 2009)

HarlemHottie said:


> I did this for 3 days and then I just stop (I did get results though)... I was getting no  support from my SO, and it just made it even harder to do although I wasn't really hungry... I still have the stuff, I may do it again... I picked it up pre-made, because I knew I wouldn't have time to mix that stuff up... Hey have you done the sea salt water mix yet? Girl why did I do that then think I could make it to work before it kicked in!! Lets just say I made it to work by the grace of GOD that day!


 
Girl I had to stop too but I am strating back on Sunday.  I had to get a blood test and was stuck 5 times cause they couldnt find a vein and when they did finally get one the blood came out really slow and thick.  My dr. said I was dehydrated and I need to eat before I come back and get the second test which is today Friday.  I lost 5 lbs so I will be back on it on sunday! 
Yeah I did the salt water and I just gonna say you got some strong butt muscles to hold it in


----------



## HarlemHottie (Jul 17, 2009)

SouthernStunner said:


> Girl I had to stop too but I am strating back on Sunday. I had to get a blood test and was stuck 5 times cause they couldnt find a vein and when they did finally get one the blood came out really slow and thick. My dr. said I was dehydrated and I need to eat before I come back and get the second test which is today Friday. I lost 5 lbs so I will be back on it on sunday!
> Yeah I did the salt water and I just gonna say you got some strong butt muscles to hold it in


 
I was holding it in and talking to God all at the same time... Lawd just get me to work please just this once, I'll do what ever you want... lol

Well I guess I'll start back up on Sunday as well... BEST OF LUCK!


----------



## greenwings23 (Jul 17, 2009)

Hi everyone, it is greenwings23, I am in beginning of 4th month it will be 13 th week Saturday, I will down loading  new T- shirt measuremen. I am working on APL so let's see how I do. retaining lenghts..so far so good









 I will update new pics folks


----------



## SouthernStunner (Jul 17, 2009)

Ok you guys I want you to listen and understand what I am about to say.  ALWAYS LISTEN TO YOUR INNER VOICE, you know the one that says run get out of the chair dont sit go forward or collect your 100.00.  Why am I telling you this you might be asking yourself, well..........
Today I wanted to interview a stylist just in case I chicken out in Nov. and need help doing my relaxer.  Ok so I called Rosie who normally trims my hair and she was honest and said that she has never done one but another lady she works with has "ethnic" (yes she used that word) childern and I could come in and talk with her.  So when I get there she took me back to her station right away----oh and she is not AA nor is she a Becky she is more like Spanish.  Well she started by saying oh your hair is so soft, that kills me when someone says that I mean what do they expect to draw blood after touching my hair?????  So she said she sees where the new growth is and what she would do is relax the new growth and in the last 5 min pull it all the way thorugh.  All the way?????? So you would relax already relaxed hair??????  Ummmm no that is called over processing.  Then I asked her if she can do a mid protein treatment after she rinses the relaxer out and before the neutralizer and she said DC and I said yes a protein DC and her response was ...wait for it ....wait for it... her response was can you bring it in cause I have never heard of that before.  I said well what are your rates?  A relaxer is 70.00 and trim is 20.00 so 90.00 for her to phuck up my hair?  No thank you I said let me think about this and I will get back with you.  Have a good day.

If anyone is going to give me a set back it will be me.  I am not going to pay you 90.00 for you to damage my hair.  I will do as planned and do it myself using London Diva's method and go back to Rosie for my trims.

Ladies just cause you are AA does not mean you know how to do AA hair and just cause you got some "ethnic" kids cause you had some AA in you a couple of times does not qualify you as know how to do AA hair.

Lesson Over!


----------



## loulou82 (Jul 17, 2009)

That story is hilarious SS. It's crazy to think who we would have let touch our hair pre-LHCF. How in the world are you going to charge $70 for a relaxer and not know what a protein DC is? 

My UpDaTe:

I got a steamer! :bouncegre My fiance surprised me with one. I was so excited that I took down my twists just to use it.  I also blow dried and lightly flat ironed a section of my hair to see how well my hair would hold the moisture after applying heat. 

Picture 1:Twists are out.

Picture 2: Blow Dry and Flat Iron. This pic gives me a false sense of APL. lol.  I'm actually 2 inches away.


----------



## Reecie (Jul 17, 2009)

unalteredone said:


> Ok, so i finally have progress pics. I have been scared that  wasn't going ot see ANY growth this relaxer cycle, and i'm not really sure what i'm seeing between May and July, but i definitely see a difference from the beginning of the year. I still do think that it is possible for me to reach APL (though not full APL) by December, but I'm scared, y'all! The APL marking on my shirt represents full, undeniable APL (about 7'' on the ruler), while the line above it represents where I would claim APL for the sake of this challenge. I'd say i have about 2 inches to go.
> 
> 1.My hair around the start of the challenge, mid-December.
> 2. My hair in late March.
> ...



What great growth!! You will definitely make APL by this year. What is your reggie?


----------



## unalteredone (Jul 17, 2009)

Reecie said:


> What great growth!! You will definitely make APL by this year. What is your reggie?



Thanks! I hope you're right! 

My regimen is pretty simple and to be honest I haven't found the products that I love and I can't for the life of me keep my hair satisfactorily moisturized for a whole day!

I wash usually about once a week, unless my hair is feeling really dry/ built up, in which case I will wash sooner. I usually use Kenra moisturizing poo (don't love it) or NTM triple moisture (ditto). I clarify with Kenra clarifying the week after my relaxer and usually the week after I wear my hair flatironed, which I try to keep down to once a month. If I'm not flatironing, I will usually blowdry my hair and do a loose Caruso set and just bun it. Sometimes I will do a braidout with flexirods on the ends. The only thing that I am really consistent about is that I always DC with heat every week. I use AOHSR, ORS replenishing, shescentit fortifying mask... Or whatever seems like it'll do what I need. Occasionally, I will do an acv rinse as my final rinse. I have only (self) trimmed once since November 08. I relax using Affirm dry and sensitive scalp no lye every 8-12 weeks. I'm really still trying to develop/tweak my regimen.


----------



## Jaxhair (Jul 18, 2009)

Good for you SS, listening to your 6th sense! This is why no one but me does my hair regularly. I only really trust 1 stylist to handle my hair well at the moment, and I only go to her for a trim as she doesn't come cheap, lol.

Loulou82, Unalteredone: Wonderful progress! You'll both hit APL by Dec!


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Jul 18, 2009)

Just updating...I got my last relaxer in May, and I've decided to stretch until December Reveal time. I got my hair Crochet'd yesterday, and I think this ther style I'm gonna use to stretch.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Jul 18, 2009)

SouthernStunner said:


> Ladies just cause you are AA does not mean you know how to do AA hair and *just cause you got some "ethnic" kids cause you had some AA in you a couple of times *does not qualify you as know how to do AA hair.
> 
> Lesson Over!





Say it again, girl!!!!


----------



## SelfStyled (Jul 18, 2009)

Loulou your fiance seems like a sweetheart!  Your lhair ooks beautiful and healthy.


----------



## LaidBak (Jul 18, 2009)

The wait between SL and APL is maddening!!  I take pics and I can't even tell if I am getting longer.  No real body landmarks to go by.  And that whole measuring T Shirt thing is so inaccurate.  Arrgh!   
Are we there yet?  are we there yet?   are we there yet....


----------



## The Princess (Jul 19, 2009)

LaidBak said:


> The wait between SL and APL is maddening!! I take pics and I can't even tell if I am getting longer. No real body landmarks to go by. And that whole measuring T Shirt thing is so inaccurate. Arrgh!
> Are we there yet? are we there yet? are we there yet....


 

I used to feel the same way, one day after I got a relaxer, I got so mad, that I put my hair in a bun and stop looking at it for 2 months. Then, one day, I realize my hair was a lil longer. I think that when patience comes in. I also just take my pics every two months. Then I can really see some length.


----------



## The Princess (Jul 19, 2009)

SouthernStunner said:


> Ok you guys I want you to listen and understand what I am about to say. ALWAYS LISTEN TO YOUR INNER VOICE, you know the one that says run get out of the chair dont sit go forward or collect your 100.00. Why am I telling you this you might be asking yourself, well..........
> Today I wanted to interview a stylist just in case I chicken out in Nov. and need help doing my relaxer. Ok so I called Rosie who normally trims my hair and she was honest and said that she has never done one but another lady she works with has "ethnic" (yes she used that word) childern and I could come in and talk with her. So when I get there she took me back to her station right away----oh and she is not AA nor is she a Becky she is more like Spanish. Well she started by saying oh your hair is so soft, that kills me when someone says that I mean what do they expect to draw blood after touching my hair????? So she said she sees where the new growth is and what she would do is relax the new growth and in the last 5 min pull it all the way thorugh. All the way?????? So you would relax already relaxed hair?????? Ummmm no that is called over processing. Then I asked her if she can do a mid protein treatment after she rinses the relaxer out and before the neutralizer and she said DC and I said yes a protein DC and her response was ...wait for it ....wait for it... her response was can you bring it in cause I have never heard of that before. I said well what are your rates? A relaxer is 70.00 and trim is 20.00 so 90.00 for her to phuck up my hair? No thank you I said let me think about this and I will get back with you. Have a good day.
> 
> If anyone is going to give me a set back it will be me. I am not going to pay you 90.00 for you to damage my hair. I will do as planned and do it myself using London Diva's method and go back to Rosie for my trims.
> ...


 

Im glad you did, leave cause you would have been on CNN for an international incident.


----------



## The Princess (Jul 19, 2009)

Just checkin in. I was finally able to go to the beautician after a month. Whew and I really needed to go. I has so much shed hair, it was ridicilous. I can't detangle for nothing on my own. Also my ends look alot better this time, I been doing the baggy method, and it helped my ends. She didn't trip out on my ends this time,  When she flatiron, cause they were behaving. They looked so smooth when she finish. I was so excited, cause last time, when I went, she metioned I need a trim, and they looked busted and dry, even when I touched them. However,  yesterday when I went it, she didn't have any problems, and didn't even say anything about my ends and needing a trim. I also didn't use heat for a month as well. 

Ponytail Baggy Method does work if your ends are out of wack.


----------



## LaidBak (Jul 19, 2009)

The Princess said:


> I used to feel the same way, one day after I got a relaxer, I got so mad, that I put my hair in a bun and stop looking at it for 2 months. Then, one day, I realize my hair was a lil longer. I think that when patience comes in. I also just take my pics every two months. Then I can really see some length.



Ever since I hit SL I've been flexirodding my hair on a daily basis as kind of a protective (up off my clothes) style.  Due to the curls I've not been able to see its true length.  Then the other day after a wash I decided to throw on the old measuring shirt and see what it look like.  But I seemed to be sitting at the same line I was at when I started!  Impossible because I can SEE that I have more hair than I did 6 months ago LoL!  Oh well.  I guess I'll just go back to flexirodding, have faith, and check again next month.


----------



## flowinlocks (Jul 19, 2009)

I'm not length checking again till Sept.


----------



## Priss Pot (Jul 19, 2009)

I am definitely in.  I'm hoping to be APL (stretched) by the end of this year.  I'm pretty confident I will make it if I keep up my routine.


----------



## aa9746 (Jul 19, 2009)

Priss Pot said:


> I am definitely in. I'm hoping to be APL (stretched) by the end of this year. I'm pretty confident I will make it if I keep up my routine.


 
I visited your fotki and I'm sure you'll make it too


----------



## The Princess (Jul 19, 2009)

OMG, so I put my hair up in a high bun and notice,  both sides behind my ear, im losing hair, WTH... its NG there, so thats a good things, its not ALOPECIA, so its me, maybe im pulling my hair to tight...Here is the pics below, what you think...excuse the naps, i went to a so called beautician, to get a "line up" not my normal beautician, and she cut off my whole hair line, so its growing back. After two months.

HELP ME PLEASE!!!!!!! My edges are just now filling in. I don't need my nape area leaving.


----------



## flowinlocks (Jul 19, 2009)

The Princess said:


> OMG, so I put my hair up in a high bun and notice, both sides behind my ear, im losing hair, WTH... its NG there, so thats a good things, its not ALOPECIA, so its me, maybe im pulling my hair to tight...Here is the pics below, what you think...excuse the naps, i went to a so called beautician, to get a "line up" not my normal beautician, and she cut off my whole hair line, so its growing back.


 


OMG, I'm sorry this happened to you. Do you pull your hair up every day? Some hairlines can't take as much stress as others. Could it be rubbing your collars?


----------



## CubanMorena (Jul 19, 2009)

Ok, I don't have any updates lol but I just wanted to post this article and documentary on the black hair industry that I just finished watching. I found it super interesting and saddening that Black women are the #1 beauty consumers but our communities never reap the benefits of our spending power. Now I'm not one to think that Black people should exclusively help Black People, I have a more universally humanitarian perspective, BUT, I do think it's sad that what the documentary points out is true (I see it in NYC) and the Black communities has many sectors that could really flourish from this revenue. Thus, if you can please support Black businesses. I'm going to try to do so myself. If you need to find a way to "cure" pjism, make a goal to only buying from Black owned Beauty supply stores - they are few and far between, so that will control your spending and make your spending really count towards something positive. I'm going to do this for the rest of the year myself and see how it goes.

**I'm now stepping down from my soapbox** lol

http://clutchmagonline.com/beauty/taking-back-the-black-hair-care-industry/#2


----------



## taz007 (Jul 19, 2009)

Small update.  I will be relaxing my hair this Wednesday.  My new growth is outta control .  I will post pics at that time.  I hope that I made APL!


----------



## DaPPeR (Jul 19, 2009)

I'm getting waist length kinky twist tommorrow . I was inspired by a thread on here by the same name. I always get twist that stop at my shoulders. 

I hope and pray it comes out as lovely as I picture it in my mind, because I always wanted long kinky twist, but wasn't sure it was possible.

No length check until September like flowinlocks.


----------



## SouthernStunner (Jul 19, 2009)

CubanMorena said:


> Ok, I don't have any updates lol but I just wanted to post this article and documentary on the black hair industry that I just finished watching. I found it super interesting and saddening that Black women are the #1 beauty consumers but our communities never reap the benefits of our spending power. Now I'm not one to think that Black people should exclusively help Black People, I have a more universally humanitarian perspective, BUT, I do think it's sad that what the documentary points out is true (I see it in NYC) and the Black communities has many sectors that could really flourish from this revenue. Thus, if you can please support Black businesses. I'm going to try to do so myself. If you need to find a way to "cure" pjism, make a goal to only buying from Black owned Beauty supply stores - they are few and far between, so that will control your spending and make your spending really count towards something positive. I'm going to do this for the rest of the year myself and see how it goes.
> 
> **I'm now stepping down from my soapbox** lol
> 
> http://clutchmagonline.com/beauty/taking-back-the-black-hair-care-industry/#2


 
Since I do most if not all my shopping online if anyone can name some Black owned online BS I would be more than happy to shop there.


----------



## RosesBlack (Jul 19, 2009)

DaPPeR said:


> I'm getting waist length kinky twist tommorrow . I was inspired by a thread on here by the same name. I always get twist that stop at my shoulders.
> 
> I hope and pray it comes out as lovely as I picture it in my mind, because I always wanted long kinky twist, but wasn't sure it was possible.
> 
> No length check until September like flowinlocks.



Oh that sounds so pretty post pics when you get them done I wanna see.


----------



## SouthernStunner (Jul 19, 2009)

I got my hair cornrowed this past saturday and I am taking these bugers out tonight!  They are too tight my head stings it hurts so bad and I thought maybe a day or two and it will feel better and my DH was saying I am wasting my money but I would rather waste 30.00  than be bald.  

I am going to do an aphogee (hard core) to make sure my hair is stenghtened and DC with steam, do another DC on Wed and then go back to my box braids on Thurs.


----------



## CubanMorena (Jul 20, 2009)

SouthernStunner said:


> Since I do most if not all my shopping online if anyone can name some Black owned online BS I would be more than happy to shop their.


 
I wish I knew myself. I think Sheldeez might be Black-owned but I'm not sure. I'm going to get in touch with the Black Owned Beauty Store Association to see if they have a list. I will get back to you on this by the end of this week (I hope, let's see how long it takes them to respond).


----------



## jerseygurl (Jul 20, 2009)

Hi ladies, I just want to say hang in there you'll make APL this year. Remember that a watched pot never boils. Don't length check all the time or you will get discouraged, put your hair up in braids or something or do the flexirod set like one of the ladies does and you may be pleasantly surprised come relaxer time if you are relaxed.

Hang in there ladies


----------



## flowinlocks (Jul 20, 2009)

jerseygurl said:


> Hi ladies, I just want to say hang in there you'll make APL this year. Remember that *a watched pot never boils*. Don't length check all the time or you will get discouraged, put your hair up in braids or something or do the flexirod set like one of the ladies does and you may be pleasantly surprised come relaxer time if you are relaxed.
> 
> Hang in there ladies


 


ITA, I'm length checking in Sept. after my touchup and to post my 1 yr. progress pics. After that I won't check till Dec.


----------



## loulou82 (Jul 20, 2009)

It's soo hard not to give my twists a tug to see where they land. But then I'll be happy for a day and the next day it looks like I lost an inch.  I'm with FlowinLocks, I'll length check on my natural anniversary in August and then wait until December.


----------



## flowinlocks (Jul 20, 2009)

loulou82 said:


> *It's soo hard not to give my twists a tug to see* *where they land*. But then I'll be happy for a day and the next day it looks like I lost an inch.  I'm with FlowinLocks, I'll length check on my natural anniversary in August and then wait until December.


 

I know it gets hard for me because I bun everyday. It wouldn't be as bad if I had braids. Whenever I catch myself wanting to press a peice out I have to hurry up and start thinking about something else.


----------



## aa9746 (Jul 20, 2009)

DaPPeR said:


> I'm getting waist length kinky twist tommorrow . I was inspired by a thread on here by the same name. I always get twist that stop at my shoulders.
> 
> I hope and pray it comes out as lovely as I picture it in my mind, because I always wanted long kinky twist, but wasn't sure it was possible.
> 
> No length check until September like flowinlocks.


 
Yes, I can't wait to see pictures!!


----------



## SouthernStunner (Jul 20, 2009)

so I took out my cornrows and I am hoping I didnt do any folicle damage.  My head is tender to the touch and right in the front I can see the pore that a my hair comes out of.  I was thinking about just getting my braids back in on thursday but scalp is too sensitive right now so I will wait until the 1 of Aug. and let it heal.  Meanwhile I will be doing lots of DCs and scalp massages plus I have my megatek so that should help if any damage did occur.  I am not missing any hair and though I detangled with ease under the shower my scalp was very sore.  I did bantu knots so that wont be any pressure on the scalp.  I am just praying everything will be ok.  I only had the cornrows in on sat (got them in) to monday (took them out). Do you think that was enough time to do any permanent damage?  I hope not.


----------



## RosesBlack (Jul 20, 2009)

SouthernStunner said:


> so I took out my cornrows and I am hoping I didnt do and folicle damage.  My head is tender to the touch and right in the front I can see the pore that a my hair comes out of.  I was thinking about just getting my braids back in on thursday but scalp is too sensitive right now so I will wait until the 1 of Aug. and let it heal.  Meanwhile I will be doing lots of DCs and scalp massages plus I have my megatek so that should help if any damage did occur.  I am not missing any hair and though I detangled with ease under the shower my scalp was very sore.  I did bantu knots so that wont be any pressure on the scalp.  I am just praying everything will be ok.  I only had the cornrows in on sat (got them in) to monday (took them out). Do you think that was enough time to do any permanent damage?  I hope not.



That doesn't sound like long enough to have done serious permanent damage. Make sure you really baby your hairline a lot. I had some bad microbraids that did the same thing to my scalp. But unlike you I wasn't smart and left them in anyway and lost a crapload of hair.


----------



## SouthernStunner (Jul 20, 2009)

I was almost in tears when DH was giving me a scalp massage.  After like 5 mins I was jumping up saying I'm good please dont touch my head again.


----------



## RosesBlack (Jul 20, 2009)

SouthernStunner said:


> I was almost in tears when DH was giving me a scalp massage.  After like 5 mins I was jumping up saying I'm good please dont touch my head again.



Oh no  maybe take an advil every 6 hours or so, until your scalp feels less inflamed.


----------



## wish4length (Jul 21, 2009)

I wish it would hurry up and grow!!!!


----------



## BrownEyez22 (Jul 21, 2009)

Hey ladies, just wanted to update on my progress. I don't think I will see apl this year, but I am glad all the crazy layers are growing out/catching up.



That's Jan09 





april 09




july 09





april 09


----------



## flowinlocks (Jul 21, 2009)

SouthernStunner said:


> I was almost in tears when DH was giving me a scalp massage. After like 5 mins I was jumping up saying I'm good please dont touch my head again.


 
I hope your scalp feels better SS. I agree with taking something for the pain. Or maybe letting some cool water run over it. 




wish4length said:


> I wish it would hurry up and grow!!!!


 

Dont' worry you'll be APL before you know it.



BrownEyez22 said:


> Hey ladies, just wanted to update on my progress. I don't think I will see apl this year, but I am glad all the crazy layers are growing out/catching up.
> 
> 
> View attachment 38374
> ...


 


Nice job growing out those layers, It looks like it's getting thicker.


----------



## Blkrose (Jul 21, 2009)

BrownEyez22 said:


> Hey ladies, just wanted to update on my progress. I don't think I will see apl this year, but I am glad all the crazy layers are growing out/catching up.
> 
> 
> View attachment 38374
> ...


 

Your hair is growing nicely so you neva know jus keep doing what your doing even if you dont reach APL you may come really close


----------



## taz007 (Jul 21, 2009)

Wish4length and Browneyes,

You are making FANTASTIC progress!  Beautiful and thick!


----------



## ChemistryGirl (Jul 22, 2009)

Hey ladies, 
I'm just checking in. I got a not totally consentual trim last Friday, I think my hair stylist took off like 1/2" - 1". My ends look great now, but I am certainly not trimming for at least six months. I am starting to get a little impatient with my hair, so I'm going to put in a full sew in next week and give it a break for 4 weeks. I'm also thinking of stretching for 3 - 7 months. For a split second I even considered transitioning...we'll see. On a good note, I came home after my family hadn't seen me in a while and they all say my hair has grown (I don't see it). My dad thought I was wearing a weave.... I think like the other ladies said, a watched pot never boils, so I'm going to keep up with my regimen and just ignore my hair.

Oh and great progress ladies, I love seeing all the progress pics. Everyone is doing so well!


----------



## The Princess (Jul 22, 2009)

Just checkin in: Im tired, I been slacking on my cowashing and my DC. I deep condition tonite with Dominician Silicon Mix and used the Domincian Silicon Mix Leave in Conditioner. My hair felt great, I believe it a little on the protein side, cause my hair felt strong, but still soft. The smell is very strong. So I won't use this stuff often. I will see how my hair feel tomorrow, after it airdry completely.


----------



## SouthernStunner (Jul 24, 2009)

The Princess said:


> Just checkin in: Im tired, I been slacking on my cowashing and my DC. I deep condition tonite with Dominician Silicon Mix and used the Domincian Silicon Mix Leave in Conditioner. My hair felt great, I believe it a little on the protein side, cause my hair felt strong, but still soft. The smell is very strong. So I won't use this stuff often. I will see how my hair feel tomorrow, after it airdry completely.


 
Hey TP,

I have felt like u many of times (hair lazy) and I had braids so I know loose hair can me more to deal with.  Glad to see u back on track.  Let me know how the airdry left your hair feeling.  Oh and I am sure you have heard this many of times BUT ur hair is gorgeous!


----------



## The Princess (Jul 24, 2009)

SouthernStunner said:


> Hey TP,
> 
> I have felt like u many of times (hair lazy) and I had braids so I know loose hair can me more to deal with. Glad to see u back on track. Let me know how the airdry left your hair feeling. Oh and I am sure you have heard this many of times BUT ur hair is gorgeous!


 

Thanks SS, Im still loving my scarf to, matter of fact im about to put it on now. I actually like the DC, don't know if it really done anything for my hair. However I really, really like the Silicon Leave In Conditioner. It left my hair, frizz free and not at all hard, with crunchy ends. I see myself ordering the leave in again. The DC, im going to have to use it a few more times. It also helps with detangling, the comb glides through my hair. My hair airdried very soft.


----------



## The Princess (Jul 29, 2009)

Just checkin in: DC on dry hair, using Lustrasilk Cholesterol Sheabutter w/mango. I used my Silicon Mix leave in conditioner. Comb glide through my hair like butter.


----------



## discodumpling (Jul 29, 2009)

Check in. I've been braided for all of July maybe i'll take them down this weekend but it's so hot/humid in NYC! I NEED to rinse daily & I like to feel the wind on my scalp. I'm DCing regularly again so i'm not as lazy as I could be. 

I know it's growing & won't be length checking until the end of this challenge.


----------



## beans4reezy (Jul 29, 2009)

Hey there! I am in my third week of kinky twists. I am cowashing and giving myself weekly rinses with Ayurveda powders. I took down one of the twists in the back and pulled it towards the front of my armpit and it is almost there!!! This is really exciting, I believe APL in December is in reach for me, which would make this the longest my hair has ever been!!


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane (Jul 29, 2009)

*i feel like i'm not gonna make it. i've been having breakage since i'm transitioning. i'm gonna try a reconstructor and see if that helps.*​


----------



## aa9746 (Jul 29, 2009)

Checking in: Trying to grow out the layers. I've noticed my hair is growing faster than usual so it could be due to the summer season. Also, I started taking liquid horstail a month ago and I've been exercising everyday so maybe that's helping also. If my rate slows down in the fall then I'll know it was probably due to the warmer weather.


----------



## swalker31 (Jul 29, 2009)

Checking in: I simply can not wait on my next paycheck.  I'm out of so much stuff, I need DC, Leave and more powders.  I've been DC with co-wash conditioner and adding oils and rose powder to it and I'm using vatika as a leave in.  I had so much stuff but since I was laid off a few months ago most stash has dwindled fast!


----------



## loulou82 (Jul 29, 2009)

UpDaTe: I'm on Week 8 of consistently taking my vitamins. Hopefully they start kicking in. I finally worked my way up to 5000 mcg of the Biotin. 

My hair is still in two strand twists.


----------



## RosesBlack (Jul 29, 2009)

This isn't a real update but I co washed last night because it's really hot here and my head was sweaty like whoa.  I put my hair up into two mini buns last night before bed after moisturizing and I realized that this time last summer I didn't have enough hair to make a real bun but just wore them like folded over pigtails.

I got a crappy cell phone pic: 







It's not the cutest thing but I'm keeping cool and my hair is up out of my face.

My edges are suffering from the sweating and wiping my brow though so hopefully once the heatwave is over I can start babying my edges more again.


----------



## Solitude (Jul 31, 2009)

My update pic is in my avatar. I haven't had a relaxer in 3 months, 3 weeks so it's hard to tell exactly how far I am from APL. I dusted my hair yesterday, and it looks like I need an inch to an inch and a half! I'm going to get my hair blown straight next month, and I'll be able to tell then. 

I feel good about being APL by December!


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Jul 31, 2009)

I think I should be on the APL for Dec 2010 challenge!! I'm certain to make that!


----------



## flowinlocks (Jul 31, 2009)

We still have a ways to go ladies, let's stay motivated!!! We can do it!! For those who are close, keep doing what you're doing. For those who are not so close, It's time to kick it up a notch! And just remember it's still gonna be fun to see how much progress the hair has made from babying it all these months. If you feel like being lazy, don't worry we all get that way sometimes, but don't be too lazy.  Try to correct any problems stat, to avoid any major setbacks. I'm cheering us on!!!


----------



## Fhrizzball (Jul 31, 2009)

So my sides are APL but I'm contemplating whether to trim them or not. My back isn't there yet though so I won't be able to straighten my hair or rollerset it for awhile until it catches up. I have one lock of hair in the middle that's almost BSL. It's my baby so I watch after that the most. I'm keeping my hair in twists for the most part. I'm in the loc mentality so trying not to worry about frizzies is the problem. Also my front looks broken but that can also be my baby hair that never feels like baby hair. I can't wait to deep condition in my twists next week.


----------



## beans4reezy (Jul 31, 2009)

Solitude said:


> I'm going to get my hair blown straight next month, and I'll be able to tell then.


 
Don't forget to post pics, we'd like to cheer you on.

OFF TOPIC: Your siggy, "who gone check me boo?" Sheree held it down, didn't she?


----------



## Ltown (Jul 31, 2009)

AtlantaJJ said:


> I think I should be on the APL for Dec 2010 challenge!! I'm certain to make that!


Me too


----------



## Mo96 (Aug 1, 2009)

I'm almost there! I had to relax after 8 weeks this time.  This was only due to the fact that I wanted my hair to be on point for my b-day (end of Sept), so I will have to relax after 8 weeks again. After that, I'm going back to stretching 10-12 weeks.  I only wear my hair down on Fri, Sat & Sun now. The rest of the days, I'm rocking that darn bun. lol Since the tattoo in the middle of my back is now covered, I've been focusing on the tattoo on the side to help  my measure my progress.


----------



## flowinlocks (Aug 1, 2009)

Mo96 said:


> I'm almost there! I had to relax after 8 weeks this time.  This was only due to the fact that I wanted my hair to be on point for my b-day (end of Sept), so I will have to relax after 8 weeks again. After that, I'm going back to stretching 10-12 weeks. I only wear my hair down on Fri, Sat & Sun now. The rest of the days, I'm rocking that darn bun. lol Since the tattoo in the middle of my back is now covered, I've been focusing on the tattoo on the side to help my measure my progress.


 


Congrats on your progress, your hair looks shiny & healthy.


----------



## truthbetold (Aug 2, 2009)

I haven't checked-in in so long I'm ashamed! But I have stayed on board with this challenge. I have every confidence the back of my hair will my APL by Dec...but the front is a completely different story. The sides and my bang area are so broken off till its ridiculous--and if I trim it to become more even I will have an Ike Turner bowl looking cut. I am completely frustrated with the front half of my head. I'll post pics soon.


----------



## The Princess (Aug 2, 2009)

Mo96 said:


> I'm almost there! I had to relax after 8 weeks this time.  This was only due to the fact that I wanted my hair to be on point for my b-day (end of Sept), so I will have to relax after 8 weeks again. After that, I'm going back to stretching 10-12 weeks. I only wear my hair down on Fri, Sat & Sun now. The rest of the days, I'm rocking that darn bun. lol Since the tattoo in the middle of my back is now covered, I've been focusing on the tattoo on the side to help my measure my progress.


 

Your hair look really good!!!!


----------



## SCarolinaGirl (Aug 2, 2009)

Mo, you are so close to APL. Your hair looks great!


----------



## SCarolinaGirl (Aug 2, 2009)

I am attempting a 14 week stretch. I last permed my hair on July 9th and I'm not perming again until a couple of days before my wedding. I hope I can make it... I've never gone longer than 9 weeks.


----------



## SelfStyled (Aug 2, 2009)

Good Luck with your stretch SCBride- you can do it!

Moe- your hair looks gorgeous! Good job covering that tatoo.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 2, 2009)

I don't think I'm going to make APL this year but I won't give up. I'm going to continue my vits and stay in braids until the end of the year.


----------



## simplyconfident (Aug 2, 2009)

I feel so late jumping on this bandwagon but here it goes nothing......

I've been checking in on this group for a minute now and figured I should come out of lurking today to maybe give others motivation considering our goal is quickly approaching. Additionaly, Lawd knows I need some additional motivation myself since I've been seriously slacking on my reggie which could jeporadie me getting to APL. I fiqured if I post pics I will thus hold myself more accountable....I need all the support I can get right about now.

Here is a recap of my progress this year:

[url=http://www.pikistrips.com/clicked/32372258][img]http://hosted.pikistrips.com/comic_strip/s/image/32/372/258/comic-p.jpg[/url][/IMG]

My growth seems to be at a stand still right now, but I know it's due to me slacking on my vitamins. I also had my ends trimmed once this year which was in May I think.  I plan to have my ends trimmed only once more this year which means I need to grow about 2 1/2 inches to get to APL. I'm going to get back on the ball and pray I make it to APL by Dec 31, 2009 at 11:59pm


----------



## jamaicalovely (Aug 2, 2009)

futurescbride said:


> I am attempting a 14 week stretch. I last permed my hair on July 9th and I'm not perming again until a couple of days before my wedding. I hope I can make it... I've never gone longer than 9 weeks.



Your hair grew so lovely!


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Aug 2, 2009)

Here's an update for 8/09

I cropped the pic to end at my APL mark...

I think I am becoming hair-obsessed. Still hopeful for December...


----------



## taz007 (Aug 2, 2009)

Mo96, FutureSCBride, Solitude and MyAngeleyez, your hair has grown significantly!

Keep up the good work!


----------



## flowinlocks (Aug 2, 2009)

futurescbride said:


> I am attempting a 14 week stretch. I last permed my hair on July 9th and I'm not perming again until a couple of days before my wedding. I hope I can make it... I've never gone longer than 9 weeks.


 


simplyconfident said:


> I feel so late jumping on this bandwagon but here it goes nothing......
> 
> I've been checking in on this group for a minute now and figured I should come out of lurking today to maybe give others motivation considering our goal is quickly approaching. Additionaly, Lawd knows I need some additional motivation myself since I've been seriously slacking on my reggie which could jeporadie me getting to APL. I fiqured if I post pics I will thus hold myself more accountable....I need all the support I can get right about now.
> 
> ...


 


MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> Here's an update for 8/09
> 
> I cropped the pic to end at my APL mark...
> 
> I think I am becoming hair-obsessed. Still hopeful for December...


 



Nice progress ladies.


----------



## The Princess (Aug 2, 2009)

Just checkin in: Im 7 weeks post and decided to go 10 weeks. So the front of my hair is in twist, so im go try to keep them in there for at least a week. My hair dresser stated my twists, look like stuffed twist, cause of the NG, but i liked it, and it helped me out alot, so I just have to worry about the back half of my head. Which will be alot easier.


----------



## jerseygurl (Aug 2, 2009)

Looking good ladies!!!


----------



## swalker31 (Aug 2, 2009)

flowinlocks said:


> We still have a ways to go ladies, let's stay motivated!!! We can do it!! For those who are close, keep doing what you're doing. For those who are not so close, It's time to kick it up a notch! And just remember it's still gonna be fun to see how much progress the hair has made from babying it all these months. If you feel like being lazy, don't worry we all get that way sometimes, but don't be too lazy.  Try to correct any problems stat, to avoid any major setbacks. I'm cheering us on!!!


 
Thanks Flowinlocks, I need your cheers!


----------



## NikStarrr (Aug 2, 2009)

I joined this challenge earlier in the year.  My hair has been growing like crazy.  Anyway, I think I've made it, and it's only August! (pic in avi).  I guess BSL is my next goal--maybe. I'm getting the urge to bob it for the fall/winter, and ultimately getting rid of the last bit of layers.


----------



## kittykhat (Aug 2, 2009)

Guys, I did a big chop this year, Jan 2009. My hair grows almost an inch every month. I get relaxers every 5 to 6 weeks--I know, but I've always done it this way and it never ruined my hair. I did a big chop because I wanted change. And right now, my hair is at the bottom of my neck...Do you guys think i would make it to APL by this December? Thanks guys.


----------



## HealthyHair2007 (Aug 6, 2009)

Journey is going well. I think I will make it....


----------



## beans4reezy (Aug 6, 2009)

Can't wait until December! Let's keep up the good work ladies


----------



## taz007 (Aug 6, 2009)

Well, I am back to square one.  I straightened my hair on Saturday and saw that the left side of my hair was much longer than the right side.  

I had my DH pull out the scissors and that is all she wrote.

I am now barely SL.  But, I believe that I can make APL by December.


----------



## SCarolinaGirl (Aug 6, 2009)

NikStar said:


> I joined this challenge earlier in the year. My hair has been growing like crazy. Anyway, I think I've made it, and it's only August! (pic in avi). I guess BSL is my next goal--maybe. I'm getting the urge to bob it for the fall/winter, and ultimately getting rid of the last bit of layers.


 
Congrats on making APL!


----------



## flowinlocks (Aug 6, 2009)

NikStar said:


> I joined this challenge earlier in the year. My hair has been growing like crazy. Anyway, I think I've made it, and it's only August! (pic in avi). I guess BSL is my next goal--maybe. I'm getting the urge to bob it for the fall/winter, and ultimately getting rid of the last bit of layers.


 


Congratulations!!!


----------



## flowinlocks (Aug 6, 2009)

taz007 said:


> Well, I am back to square one. I straightened my hair on Saturday and saw that the left side of my hair was much longer than the right side.
> 
> I had my DH pull out the scissors and that is all she wrote.
> 
> I am now barely SL. But, I believe that I can make APL by December.


 


I have one side of my hair growing faster than the other as well, I'm real curious to see what it looks like when I perm it.


----------



## flowinlocks (Aug 6, 2009)

HealthyHair2007 said:


> Journey is going well. I think I will make it....


 



You look close, I think you will make it also.


----------



## PrissyMiss (Aug 7, 2009)

flowinlocks said:


> I have one side of my hair growing faster than the other as well, I'm real curious to see what it looks like when I perm it.



Yep my hair does the same thing. I cut it once before thinking maybe my hair on my left was breaking, and of course it wasn't. But I am not trimming again. I will just stay in rollersets until it evens out.


----------



## silvergirl (Aug 7, 2009)

silvergirl said:


> i last measured back in may.  I dont know how much if any ive grown since then, but i should def be at underarm length by dec. hope to be a little past by an inch or so fingers crossed.




i flatironned my hair this week i found out i indeed made it to underarm length already! 

next stop bsl. i hope to be 2-3 inches past underarm by dec 2009


----------



## panamoni (Aug 7, 2009)

silvergirl said:


> i flatironned my hair this week i found out i indeed made it to underarm length already!
> 
> next stop bsl. i hope to be 2-3 inches past underarm by dec 2009


 Wow! Your progress has been great!  Congrats!


----------



## simplyconfident (Aug 8, 2009)

Congrats silver girl!


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 8, 2009)

flowinlocks said:


> I have one side of my hair growing faster than the other as well, I'm real curious to see what it looks like when I perm it.


 
I have one side grower faster than the other and the back is shorter than the sides.  The back was severely broken off when I started this journey.  I haven't had a trim since starting this HHJ so I think I will get one to start the new year.  I will have things evened up.


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 8, 2009)

qt_pie said:


> Yep my hair does the same thing. I cut it once before thinking maybe my hair on my left was breaking, and of course it wasn't. But I am not trimming again. I will just stay in rollersets until it evens out.


 
I originally said I wouldn't trim either but because my goals have changed I will trim.


----------



## beans4reezy (Aug 8, 2009)

silvergirl said:


> i flatironned my hair this week i found out i indeed made it to underarm length already!
> 
> next stop bsl. i hope to be 2-3 inches past underarm by dec 2009


 
Congrats and AWESOME progress!!


----------



## MagnoliaBelle (Aug 8, 2009)

I wore twists all week for protective styling.  It wasn't bad.  This week I'm trying everyday co-washing and going. My regimen changes every week, but I'm confident that I'll make it to APL by December.  A few pieces are already there


----------



## jaded_faerie (Aug 8, 2009)

NikStar said:


> I joined this challenge earlier in the year.  My hair has been growing like crazy.  Anyway, I think I've made it, and it's only August! (pic in avi).  I guess BSL is my next goal--maybe. I'm getting the urge to bob it for the fall/winter, and ultimately getting rid of the last bit of layers.




Congrats!  Your hair is beautiful


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Aug 8, 2009)

Platinum said:


> I don't think I'm going to make APL this year but I won't give up. I'm going to continue my vits and stay in braids until the end of the year.



Keep the faith, Sis! We will make it!!!! I am getting to the point where I hate having my hair out of braids, because it seems like it breaks..., So, I will be back in PS hopefully this weekend. I wish I could corn-row my own hair, life would be sooo much easier.


----------



## SCarolinaGirl (Aug 8, 2009)

silvergirl said:


> i flatironned my hair this week i found out i indeed made it to underarm length already!
> 
> next stop bsl. i hope to be 2-3 inches past underarm by dec 2009


 
You have made AMAZING progress.... from BC to APL in a year, that's awesome! Congrats! Your hair looks great!


----------



## flowinlocks (Aug 8, 2009)

silvergirl said:


> i flatironned my hair this week i found out i indeed made it to underarm length already!
> 
> next stop bsl. i hope to be 2-3 inches past underarm by dec 2009


 


 That's a lot of progress!!! Congratulations!!


----------



## remilaku (Aug 8, 2009)

This is going to be hard but I will try! December here I come!!!! apl in four months. I can I can I can I can I can I can I can I can I can I can I can I can I can I can I can I can I can!!!


----------



## SouthernStunner (Aug 9, 2009)

Ok ladies since my hubby will be deploying in Nov and I cant imagine doing a self relaxer with my twins running around (fussing at them may make me overprocess lol) so I am going to do my relaxer Oct 17 which will put me at 58 wks post relaxer!!!!!  

Other news:  I dont think (I know) I didnt/wont make APL but I am happy with my progress nonetheless.  Dogon this long neck of mine!!!!  lol

I will take pics when the time comes.


----------



## danigurl18 (Aug 9, 2009)

hoping to straighten again today to see if I got some more length.. wish me luck!


----------



## SCarolinaGirl (Aug 9, 2009)

SouthernStunner said:


> Ok ladies since my hubby will be deploying in Nov and I cant imagine doing a self relaxer with my twins running around (fussing at them may make me overprocess lol) so* I am going to do my relaxer Oct 17* which will put me at 58 wks post relaxer!!!!!
> 
> Other news: I dont think (I know) I didnt/wont make APL but I am happy with my progress nonetheless. Dogon this long neck of mine!!!! lol
> 
> I will take pics when the time comes.


 
You are relaxing on my wedding day . 58 weeks post is a huge accomplishment. Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## MagnoliaBelle (Aug 9, 2009)

SouthernStunner said:


> Ok ladies since my hubby will be deploying in Nov and I cant imagine doing a self relaxer with my twins running around (fussing at them may make me overprocess lol) so I am going to do my relaxer Oct 17 which will put me at 58 wks post relaxer!!!!!
> 
> Other news:  I dont think (I know) I didnt/wont make APL but I am happy with my progress nonetheless.  Dogon this long neck of mine!!!!  lol
> 
> I will take pics when the time comes.



Glad you got good progress.  Healthy hair is the most important thing!


----------



## calmsensual1 (Aug 9, 2009)

OK...I made it to APL!







But I decided to BC recently so now im back down to an inch of hair.


----------



## The Princess (Aug 9, 2009)

calmsensual1 said:


> OK...I made it to APL!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

CONGRATS!!!!!


----------



## moriahar (Aug 9, 2009)

Posted under wrong thread topic. Sorry ladies.


----------



## CubanMorena (Aug 10, 2009)

CubanMorena said:


> I wish I knew myself. I think Sheldeez might be Black-owned but I'm not sure. I'm going to get in touch with the Black Owned Beauty Store Association to see if they have a list. I will get back to you on this by the end of this week (I hope, let's see how long it takes them to respond).



Ok, I'm late with my response but you can find a list of black owned suppliers on bobsaone.org. Also, I've decided to take the money I typically spend on hair care products (my father had the audacity to point out that I spend nearly 5g's per year on hair "foolishness" lol) and invest in some of these companies. Our revenue controls nearly 90% of the hair/cosmetics market - we love to look good lol, so we might as well control a percentage of the market. because of us, many companies in this sector have not felt the full effect of an economic recession. Essence recently had an article about how even in these difficult times, Black women have continued to spend big money for hair care. The BOBSA website also has a list of the owners of the brands we love to use- I've been going through the list and doing market research on some of the companies, many of whom have had consistent growth for over a decade (i.e. Alberto Culver, stock symbol ACV, ) and some even pay dividends!!!! As a stock holder, you can go to the yearly and quarterly company meetings and make demands and suggestions ladies! 

Operation Get My Money Back/Takeover My Hair's Industry is in full effect!


----------



## Reecie (Aug 11, 2009)

Looks like i'll be pushing it to make the December goal, Ladies!!


----------



## The Princess (Aug 11, 2009)

CubanMorena said:


> Ok, I'm late with my response but you can find a list of black owned suppliers on bobsaone.org. Also, I've decided to take the money I typically spend on hair care products (my father had the audacity to point out that I spend nearly 5g's per year on hair "foolishness" lol) and invest in some of these companies. Our revenue controls nearly 90% of the hair/cosmetics market - we love to look good lol, so we might as well control a percentage of the market. because of us, many companies in this sector have not felt the full effect of an economic recession. Essence recently had an article about how even in these difficult times, Black women have continued to spend big money for hair care. The BOBSA website also has a list of the owners of the brands we love to use- I've been going through the list and doing market research on some of the companies, many of whom have had consistent growth for over a decade (i.e. Alberto Culver, stock symbol ACV, ) and some even pay dividends!!!! As a stock holder, you can go to the yearly and quarterly company meetings and make demands and suggestions ladies!
> 
> Operation Get My Money Back/Takeover My Hair's Industry is in full effect!


 

I heard about that the BOBSA on Dateline. Very interesting.


----------



## complexsimplicity (Aug 12, 2009)

deleted...


----------



## smwrigh3 (Aug 12, 2009)

Hey ladies I ended my 22week stretch last night and it doesnt look like I will be making APL in December..but I refuse 2 give up! :Runs to grap Mega tex:


----------



## latingirly020488 (Aug 12, 2009)

Ok ladies here is my update! I was suppose to get a weave but that didnt work out .. My last relaxer was June 25 .. i am trying to stretch till october 8th .. but I am going to try to  stretch till December 25 thats 6 months! I really am going for it. I know for sure I will be (better be) APL i am I think  like 2 inches away (go to my fotki and see my pics to get an idea of what I mean). By december I hope to be beyond APL . Wish me luck !!


----------



## latingirly020488 (Aug 12, 2009)

smwrigh3 said:


> Hey ladies I ended my 22week stretch last night and it doesnt look like I will be making APL in December..but I refuse 2 give up! :Runs to grap Mega tex:


 
thats right!! DONT GIVE UP!!!!!!!!!!! you never know you might make it by then just have faith


----------



## beans4reezy (Aug 12, 2009)

Ah man. I am getting so inpatient and antsy for December to arrive already. Still in kinky twist, I cowash frequently, so they look very unflattering and fuzzy. I will redo them at the end of the month. Thank goodness the holiday season in approaching in a few months, it will give me a welcome distraction from looking at my roots, waiting for my hair to grow. Ok, vent over..APL '09 or bust!!


----------



## complexsimplicity (Aug 12, 2009)

even if i don't make APL by the end of the year, i know my hair will be the longest it's ever been and i'll just be proud of that fact alone. i know i'll make apl eventually, even if it's not in december. ​


----------



## beans4reezy (Aug 14, 2009)

Hi ladies, my August update. Sorry about the bits and pieces of hair, but I am sporting kinky twists now. I am confident I should make APL by December if I stay patient and stick with my regimen. I'm so scared of a set back, so I think I will keep my hair in twists and wigs until December, retouch time:


----------



## The Princess (Aug 14, 2009)

Checkin in: Im 8 weeks post and stretching to 10 weeks. Yes I look a hot mess. Helmet Head. I love playing with my NG, its so springy. I might stretch to 12, cause im really hoping to be at APL when I relax.


----------



## flowinlocks (Aug 14, 2009)

SouthernStunner said:


> Ok ladies since my hubby will be deploying in Nov and I cant imagine doing a self relaxer with my twins running around (fussing at them may make me overprocess lol) so I am going to do my relaxer Oct 17 which will put me at *58 wks post relaxer*!!!!!
> 
> Other news: I dont think (I know) I didnt/wont make APL but I am happy with my progress nonetheless. Dogon this long neck of mine!!!! lol
> 
> I will take pics when the time comes.


 
OMG!!!  And I start whining at 8 wks. Congrats on your stretch.



calmsensual1 said:


> OK...I made it to APL!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Lol, why did you tease us like that.




Reecie said:


> Looks like i'll be pushing it to make the December goal, Ladies!!


 
You never know, Keep hope alive.



beans4reezy said:


> Hi ladies, my August update. Sorry about the bits and pieces of hair, but I am sporting kinky twists now. I am confident I should make APL by December if I stay patient and stick with my regimen. I'm so scared of a set back, so I think I will keep my hair in twists and wigs until December, retouch time:


 

 Your hair has grown a lot. you're def. on the right track.


----------



## Minnie (Aug 14, 2009)

complexsimplicity said:


> even if i don't make APL by the end of the year, i know my hair will be the longest it's ever been and i'll just be proud of that fact alone. i know i'll make apl eventually, even if it's not in december. ​


 
Ditto

Even if I don't make it, this is the longest my hair has ever been.  All I can say is wow.... if my mom only knew back then what I know now.

Update,  I redid the kninky twist and will be taking them down tonight.  I might have to post pics with my phone since I don't know where the usb cord is to the camera.  Neverless I will post pics this weekend.  I took one braid down and I'm finally to the 1 line on my shirt, so hopefully I will make ap; by Dec.


----------



## SouthernStunner (Aug 15, 2009)

futurescbride said:


> You are relaxing on my wedding day . 58 weeks post is a huge accomplishment. Can't wait to see pics!


 

Congratulations!  May you have the same love and happiness that God has blessed me with!

And I wanna see pics!


----------



## SelfStyled (Aug 15, 2009)

Update......I'm 6 weeks post and I was absolutely DISGUSTED with my ends. They were fuzzy, and no amount of moisurizer, deep conditioning, or oils were helping.  So.....I took out my scissors and started cutting.  I feel somewhat better now. I am definitely not going to make APL this year. I am not depressed about it though, what I am depressed about is that my ends are still fuzzy and still need to be cut some more.  I will be leaving the scissors alone though until I relax and then I will do another assessment.

Seriously my hair grows so slow, I am starting to give up on length goals, but I will not compromise on healthy hair.


----------



## taz007 (Aug 15, 2009)

SelfStyled,

I feel your pain! (see my siggy).  I just CANNOT have raggedy ends .

Now the question is, now to keep the ends looking nice.  Any suggestions?

BTW, your hair looks really nice in your siggy!


----------



## jamaicalovely (Aug 15, 2009)

complexsimplicity said:


> even if i don't make APL by the end of the year, i know my hair will be the longest it's ever been and i'll just be proud of that fact alone. i know i'll make apl eventually, even if it's not in december. ​


Great growth


----------



## SelfStyled (Aug 15, 2009)

taz007 said:


> SelfStyled,
> 
> I feel your pain! (see my siggy). I just CANNOT have raggedy ends .
> 
> ...


 
Aww thanks babygirl. You already know how much I love your hair.  Your ends DID not look raggedy at all to me. Did they feel raggedy though?  I noticed my ends look nice in pics, but IRL if I were to comb my fingers through my hair they would get caught in the ends.

Ok this is the *$100,000,000 *question.....how to keep your ends nice- good Lord I wish I had the answer. I don't mind trimming now, but I really would like to achieve healthy ends in this lifetime.

This is what I had to do....

I did an assessment of my regimen, products, etc. The only thing that I came up with is that....my hair did not like to be airdried in a bun, and that I was delaying trims to have some modicum of length gains.

Here are some of the things that I am going to be doing moving forward, that might work for you since I know our hair is similar in type.

Rollersetting
Concentrating poo and shampoo on the ends
Trims only with hair shears
Trims/Dustings as needed, I am only in a race with myself and if that means every relaxer period- so what.
Deep conditioning *with heat *with every wash.

As far as what I have learned on the board that others say is helpful

Kiya fizzle
Porosity Control
Sealing with oils, butters, grease if you have too. 
No heat

We will get this figured out.


----------



## The Princess (Aug 15, 2009)

SelfStyled said:


> Update......I'm 6 weeks post and I was absolutely DISGUSTED with my ends. They were fuzzy, and no amount of moisurizer, deep conditioning, or oils were helping. So.....I took out my scissors and started cutting. I feel somewhat better now. I am definitely not going to make APL this year. I am not depressed about it though, what I am depressed about is that my ends are still fuzzy and still need to be cut some more. I will be leaving the scissors alone though until I relax and then I will do another assessment.
> 
> Seriously my hair grows so slow, I am starting to give up on length goals, but I will not compromise on healthy hair.


 

OMG, I went throught this, my ends were hard and frizzy as well. However I couldn't cut my ends, so I did a baggy on my ends. I can say it helped my ends out alot, and they are alot smoother.


----------



## LaidBak (Aug 16, 2009)

Progress pics attached
One pic from Dec 08 after last real trim and the other pic is from today after my wash.


----------



## flowinlocks (Aug 16, 2009)

LaidBak said:


> Progress pics attached
> One pic from Dec 08 after last real trim and the other pic is from today after my wash.


 


Awesome progress! Congrats!


----------



## DaPPeR (Aug 16, 2009)

Currently 10 weeks post. Protective styling as usual. Lots of luscious new growth. I swear I never thought I would see the day I would join an APL challenge. I'm really on my way 

I have been whole head baggying overnight with my kinky twist. I wash and DC once a week. I apply MN every night. 3 and a half more months ya'll; we can do it.


----------



## msa (Aug 16, 2009)

Great job ladies! I am inspired by all of your progress.

I will definitely be joining an APL in 2010 challenge. The back of my hair is APL but the rest is SL. I have about 6 inches between SL and APL so I hope to be able to claim full APL in 2010 sometime. 

For the rest of August I'll just be wearing my regular pinned up styles. I'm planning to wear a weave from September to December.


----------



## CICI24 (Aug 16, 2009)

I'm only 2 to 3 inches away


----------



## beans4reezy (Aug 16, 2009)

LaidBak said:


> Progress pics attached
> One pic from Dec 08 after last real trim and the other pic is from today after my wash.


 
Nice job with your progress...keep it up


----------



## beans4reezy (Aug 16, 2009)

CICI24 said:


> I'm only 2 to 3 inches away


 
Me too! But those inches seem soooo hard to come! We'll get there by December with patience


----------



## The Princess (Aug 16, 2009)

LaidBak said:


> Progress pics attached
> One pic from Dec 08 after last real trim and the other pic is from today after my wash.


 

Looking Good!!!


----------



## LaidBak (Aug 16, 2009)

Thanks y'all.  I almost didn't post because I was kinda disappointed.  I thought I should have been farther along after all this time.


----------



## Minnie (Aug 17, 2009)

I can't seem to upload my update photos.  Can you have more than 1 pic in the siggie?


----------



## flowinlocks (Aug 17, 2009)

Minnie said:


> I can't seem to upload my update photos. Can you have more than 1 pic in the siggie?


 


I think you are allowed 2.


----------



## Minnie (Aug 17, 2009)

Here is the my update pic.  I had a hard time loading this, the 1st one is 3/09 and the 2nd is 8/16/09 (blow dried).  I  have approx. 2 inches to go. I am getting close .    I am going to try wearing a braid-out for a while , just sick of braids but I do want to make my goal by December.... so we will see.


----------



## Carrie A (Aug 17, 2009)

msa said:


> Great job ladies! I am inspired by all of your progress.
> 
> I will definitely be joining an APL in 2010 challenge. The back of my hair is APL but the rest is SL. I have about 6 inches between SL and APL so I hope to be able to claim full APL in 2010 sometime.
> 
> For the rest of August I'll just be wearing my regular pinned up styles. I'm planning to wear a weave from September to December.


 

Well I'm claiming my nape....


----------



## msa (Aug 17, 2009)

Carrie A said:


> Well I'm claiming my nape....


 

I feel you on that! As you can see in my siggy, I'm APL. I just won't be excited about it until the middle of my head reaches it. I'm sure my nape has reached it before at some point in my life, but no other part of my hair has. 

I can't wait until it happens...I'll be overjoyed.


----------



## Minnie (Aug 17, 2009)

Carrie A said:


> Well I'm claiming my nape....


 

I am claiming when any part hits it.


----------



## beans4reezy (Aug 17, 2009)

Minnie said:


> I am claiming when any part hits it.


----------



## itismehmmkay (Aug 18, 2009)

So I cut my hair 
But it's basically all blunt so with my growth I will maintain a blunt cut for fullness.  
I def see a blunt shoulder-length by next year but maybe APL...I'll be getting trims every 6wks or so to maintain shape and style though.  We'll see


----------



## flowinlocks (Aug 18, 2009)

msa said:


> I feel you on that!* As you can see in my siggy, I'm APL*. I just won't be excited about it until the middle of my head reaches it. I'm sure my nape has reached it before at some point in my life, but no other part of my hair has.
> 
> *I can't wait until it happens...I'll be overjoyed.[/*quote]
> 
> ...


----------



## flowinlocks (Aug 18, 2009)

Minnie said:


> Here is the my update pic. I had a hard time loading this, the 1st one is 3/09 and the 2nd is 8/16/09 (blow dried). I have approx. 2 inches to go. I am getting close . I am going to try wearing a braid-out for a while , just sick of braids but I do want to make my goal by December.... so we will see.


 

That's nice progress in such a short amount of time.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 19, 2009)

Wow, it looks like most of you'll already are APL. I almost don't feel like putting up any pics. <shrug>

Firstly, I will admit that I don't expect to be APL until around 6/2010.  I've got to be realistic. LOL

But atleast I know my hair is growing and by December 2009, I should be about 3 inches away from APL.


----------



## flowinlocks (Aug 19, 2009)

Xerxes said:


> Wow, it looks like most of you'll already are APL. I almost don't feel like putting up any pics. <shrug>
> 
> Firstly, I will admit that I don't expect to be APL until around 6/2010. I've got to be realistic. LOL
> 
> But atleast I know my hair is growing and by December 2009, I should be about 3 inches away from APL.


 

Post your pics., we're celebrating the journey even if we don't make it. You have made some nice progress so far.


----------



## buddhas_mom (Aug 19, 2009)

So I will definitely be joining the APL 2010 challenge. Hopefully I'll make it by Feb. I have about 3 inches or so to go. I don't know I'm just guesstimating.


----------



## flowinlocks (Aug 19, 2009)

I'll probably have to join also, I'll have a better assessment after I do my touch up.


----------



## Minnie (Aug 20, 2009)

flowinlocks said:


> That's nice progress in such a short amount of time.


 
Thanks, but this is a journey. Learning, fun and frustrating all in one.  This is just my first update pic for this challenge, when others have posted 2 or 3.  I know I'm lazy, but I am seeing results. 
Thanks for all the support ladies and hopefully I will see everyone at our goal by December 31.


----------



## Hot40 (Aug 20, 2009)

ok. Who has the chart to show me APL again?? 
I hope I make it by the end of the year.


----------



## SouthernStunner (Aug 20, 2009)

Ok guys I am about to go to sleep *BUT *before I do lets have a trivia for a prize!!!!!!!!

The first person to PM me with the first and last member to sign up for this challenge according to the list in the beginning of this thread wins.

Oh and you cant have won before to qualify.

Lets do this qick cause its like 1100pm here and I just got home from getting my braids redone and got to be to work in the morning.

GOOD LUCK!


----------



## SouthernStunner (Aug 20, 2009)

Bump guys I am getting tired and this is an easy one.  Come on.  I never had to beg to give something away!


----------



## SouthernStunner (Aug 20, 2009)

Going to bed now.  I guess I will see the PMs when I wake up.


----------



## Carrie A (Aug 20, 2009)

I just wanted to post some progress since I skipped. I have been following my nape so this part is longer than my other hair. I won't know until December just how much overall has reached APL. The nape lets me know that I'm getting a decent amount of growth monthly. 

Gosh sorry about the size......
June 09








A few days ago


----------



## LushLox (Aug 20, 2009)

Apologies for neglecting this thread on my updates. 

I've still got a lot of thickening up to do, but at least it is an improvement on the first pic which is just scary. 

From left to right: December 08 middle and far right pic, August 09


----------



## beans4reezy (Aug 20, 2009)

Cream Tee, there is a problem with your pics. It looks like they didn't load properly.


----------



## LushLox (Aug 20, 2009)

Thanks, I'll try again.


----------



## SouthernStunner (Aug 20, 2009)

This is so sad.  Only 2 ladies PM me and they were both incorrect.  Is anyone following this thread?????


----------



## LaidBak (Aug 20, 2009)

I'm following it.  I PM'd you.


----------



## The Princess (Aug 20, 2009)

Carrie A said:


> I just wanted to post some progress since I skipped. I have been following my nape so this part is longer than my other hair. I won't know until December just how much overall has reached BSL. The nape lets me know that I'm getting a decent amount of growth monthly.
> 
> Gosh sorry about the size......
> June 09
> ...


 

Your hair is beautiful.


----------



## SouthernStunner (Aug 20, 2009)

well we got a winner.  only three people responded to the trivia question.  ok ladies we need to get back on the ball.  i know we can do it.


----------



## SCarolinaGirl (Aug 20, 2009)

Just checking in... I don't have any new updates and wont until Oct. But, I got a new chi iron last weekend. I'm very excited about it!


----------



## flowinlocks (Aug 21, 2009)

Cream Tee said:


> Apologies for neglecting this thread on my updates.
> 
> I've still got a lot of thickening up to do, but at least it is an improvement on the first pic which is just scary.
> 
> From left to right: December 08 middle and far right pic, August 09


 


Carrie A said:


> I just wanted to post some progress since I skipped. I have been following my nape so this part is longer than my other hair. I won't know until December just how much overall has reached BSL. The nape lets me know that I'm getting a decent amount of growth monthly.
> 
> Gosh sorry about the size......
> June 09
> ...


 




Nice job ladies.


----------



## flowinlocks (Aug 21, 2009)

Hot40 said:


> ok. Who has the chart to show me APL again??
> I hope I make it by the end of the year.


----------



## LaidBak (Aug 21, 2009)

Carrie A said:


> I just wanted to post some progress since I skipped. I have been following my nape so this part is longer than my other hair. I won't know until December just how much overall has reached BSL. The nape lets me know that I'm getting a decent amount of growth monthly.
> 
> Gosh sorry about the size......
> June 09
> ...



   Your hair is amazing!!


----------



## Jaxhair (Aug 21, 2009)

I'm still plodding along, lol. I believe I'll make APL by Dec 2010, so I'm in the next one too! Hair in twists at the moment. Keeping a very simple regimen - co-wash, DC, moisturise. I add ABS or Soda Bic if I feel I need to clarify. I spray with glycerine, water and aloe vera +/_ some moisturising condish to keep moisture levels topped up. Retaining well, thank God, so fingers crossed!

Southern Stunner - sorry I missed out on the one trivia question I might have got right. My weeks are mad at the moment, I don't log on much on week days, sigh. My yahoo inbox is full to the brim, sigh.


----------



## complexsimplicity (Aug 21, 2009)

The Princess...I'm so late with this but every time I see your hair I drool over how thick it is. lol. I wish I had your thickness.​


----------



## The Princess (Aug 22, 2009)

complexsimplicity said:


> The Princess...I'm so late with this but every time I see your hair I drool over how thick it is. lol. I wish I had your thickness.​


 

Thank you Very much. I feel bad, cause I got back on my hair vits, cause I wanted more thickness. 


However your hair is very much thick as well.


----------



## The Princess (Aug 22, 2009)

Just checking in:  

Im 9 weeks post, will be 10 week post next week.  

I did a protein treatment with a egg and followed up with a moisturizing DC.

Im so ready for this relaxer next week. I hope im APL.


----------



## beans4reezy (Aug 22, 2009)

The Princess said:


> Just checking in:
> 
> Im 9 weeks post, will be 10 week post next week.
> 
> ...


 
I am certain you will be at APL. Your sig pic looks very close as it is!


----------



## Minnie (Aug 22, 2009)

Princess I believe you will make it also..... you are sooo close.


----------



## Hot40 (Aug 22, 2009)

flowinlocks said:


>


 

Thanks girl 

Ok according to his chart I am APL   I think???
That was my long term goal for 2009  Looking for 2010 goal now.
Will post photos this week.


----------



## Nya33 (Aug 22, 2009)

Hey there just checking in, no progress pics yet. Im in kinky twists and im 12wks post. Had set back today and had to cut one of my twists out at the back, my hair had knottd on the extension, so upset! Im thinking by dec il be a full sl and not apl, il just keep it moving for next year. 
Great progress ladies!


----------



## beans4reezy (Aug 22, 2009)

Nya33 said:


> my hair had knottd on the extension, so upset!


 
The same thing has been happening to me in my kinky twists...I had to cut a couple of knots out. So now I am carefully removing and rebraiding each fuzzy twist.

I think I am still on track for APL by December though..time will tell


----------



## Nya33 (Aug 22, 2009)

beans4reezy said:


> The same thing has been happening to me in my kinky twists...I had to cut a couple of knots out. So now I am carefully removing and rebraiding each fuzzy twist.
> 
> I think I am still on track for APL by December though..time will tell



Ive been doing this all day and then came across the bad twist lol! These twists are meant to help me! Will try and keep them for another 4weeks and hope i don't cause any more damage!  Good luck in getting to apl!


----------



## Jaxhair (Aug 23, 2009)

Nya33 said:


> Hey there just checking in, no progress pics yet. Im in kinky twists and im 12wks post. Had set back today and had to cut one of my twists out at the back, my hair had knottd on the extension, so upset! Im thinking by dec il be a full sl and not apl, il just keep it moving for next year.
> Great progress ladies!



That's why I don't do kinky twists anymore. They knot around my hair something wrong, causing setbacks. Looks lovely but the price is too high for me, lol. Braiding with XPression works best for me at the moment.

Put my hair in plump twists for easy maintenance. The longer my hair grows the easier it is to handle! Love it! These twists can be washed, DCed, finger detangled and redone in less than 3 hours. Joy!


----------



## DaPPeR (Aug 23, 2009)

Still washing and deep conditioning every week. Moisturizing twice a day...I took a braid down yesterday and it was soooo well moisturized. I am happy for that! I may or may not do a progress update in October. Who knows. Will make 11 weeks post this Monday..


----------



## flowinlocks (Aug 23, 2009)

Finally posting an update pic. I'm def. joining next years challenge.


----------



## trendsetta25 (Aug 23, 2009)

Ok so I'm secretly in this challenge but haven't officially joined this challenge because I just saw this challenge.
I'm almost 9 wks post and plan to relax Oct 24 (1 day before my bday on the 25th). I believe I'm 3 inches away from APL and I'm pushing it! I'm currently in a weave that I keep in for 2 wks (I weave my own hair so I'm able to take it out and put it in as often). When I take the weave out I dc on dry hair, co-wash with V05 moisture milks, DC again and rinse with ice water. While my hair is in a weave I apply my MN mix (MN, coconut oil, peppermint oil and castor oil) and spray my braids when it feels dry with my glycerin, rosewater and pure aloe juice mix. When I sew my weave back in I apply my MN/OCT mix to my scalp.
I must say my hair has never been this long....NEVER!!! And I would like to thank you all for your wonderful tips, advice and support! APL or bust!!!! Woo hoo!!!


----------



## The Princess (Aug 23, 2009)

trendsetta25 said:


> Ok so I'm secretly in this challenge but haven't officially joined this challenge because I just saw this challenge.
> I'm almost 9 wks post and plan to relax Oct 24 (1 day before my bday on the 25th). I believe I'm 3 inches away from APL and I'm pushing it! I'm currently in a weave that I keep in for 2 wks (I weave my own hair so I'm able to take it out and put it in as often). When I take the weave out I dc on dry hair, co-wash with V05 moisture milks, DC again and *rinse with ice water.* While my hair is in a weave I apply my MN mix (MN, coconut oil, peppermint oil and castor oil) and spray my braids when it feels dry with my glycerin, rosewater and pure aloe juice mix. When I sew my weave back in I apply my MN/OCT mix to my scalp.
> I must say my hair has never been this long....NEVER!!! And I would like to thank you all for your wonderful tips, advice and support! APL or bust!!!! Woo hoo!!!


 

What does this do for the hair?


----------



## trendsetta25 (Aug 23, 2009)

Seals the cuticle


----------



## Minnie (Aug 23, 2009)

flowinlocks said:


> Finally posting an update pic. I'm def. joining next years challenge.


 
Your hair is gorgeous and you have made great progress. Nice color and healthy ends.  We still have 4 months to go.  If you don't make it.... you should be very close, maybe 3 inches or are you going for a blunt APL.

Anyway congrats on your progress so far... looking good.


----------



## LushLox (Aug 23, 2009)

The Princess said:


> What does this do for the hair?




As well as promote shine.


----------



## The Princess (Aug 23, 2009)

I feel so dumb, cause I knew that. It threw me off, cause she stated ice water.


----------



## The Princess (Aug 23, 2009)

flowinlocks said:


> Finally posting an update pic. I'm def. joining next years challenge.


 

It seem like you can make it this DEC 09. You not to far away from APL.


----------



## flowinlocks (Aug 23, 2009)

Minnie said:


> Your hair is gorgeous and you have made great progress. Nice color and healthy ends. We still have 4 months to go. If you don't make it.... you should be very close, maybe 3 inches* or are you* *going for a blunt APL*.
> 
> Anyway congrats on your progress so far... looking good.


 


Lol, girl I'm takin whatever I can get.


----------



## flowinlocks (Aug 23, 2009)

The Princess said:


> It seem like you can make it this DEC 09. You not to far away from APL.


 

I don't know, we'll have to wait and see. If I don't make it, I hope to be pretty close.


----------



## Carrie A (Aug 24, 2009)

flowinlocks said:


> I don't know, we'll have to wait and see. If I don't make it, I hope to be pretty close.


 
You've made great progress in just a year. Impressive!


----------



## LushLox (Aug 24, 2009)

The Princess said:


> I feel so dumb, cause I knew that. It threw me off, cause she stated ice water.




Actually I don't think I could cope with ice water,  and I'm not entirely sure it's necessary, I think the water just needs to be cold.

Great work flowinlocks - I think you've got a very good chance in making it, hang on in there!


----------



## DaPPeR (Aug 24, 2009)

Ok about a month ago, I made the decision that I would go back to kinky twist because it allows me to retain a lot of length..I figured since I am able to wash,DC and co-wash that it would be the good route towards APL. 

Well was'nt I wrong. My edges were all built up with dirt and when time came for me to do them over it was tangled. It took me 3 hours to detangle my hairline in the back but the front couldn't be aved. My edges are very thin.


I'm sooo frustrated with my hair right now, because I never experienced this with my sew-in's and I thought by me getting kinky twist, I would not have any setbacks. Lesson learned: do your edges over frequently.


----------



## Sapphire_chic (Aug 24, 2009)

ermm i wanna join my first challenge but i'm scared!! silly huh? if it's too late to join i'll just be another secret challenger.

i'm in abit of a rut with my hair at the moment, it just doesn't seem to be growing, i havent noticed any summer growth spurt it's just there. i'm looking into la india pomade for scalp massages because the one time in my hhj i noticed fast growth was when i was doing weekly scalp massages. i'd like to incorporate them much more often like 3x a week.
for now i henna my hair once a week, either a full overnight treatment or just on the last few inches of my hair if i'm feeling super lazy. i'm looking for a leave in and i love castor oil to seal. i used to love shea butter but i'm just using that for my body now as it works wonders on my stretch marks.

does everyone have to flat iron for the big reveal in dec or can you just pull sections?


----------



## Sapphire_chic (Aug 24, 2009)

so is it when the majority of the hair at the back falls on the armpit line, or pulled forward hitting apl or does it have to be both?


----------



## trendsetta25 (Aug 24, 2009)

Cream Tee said:


> Actually I don't think I could cope with ice water,  and I'm not entirely sure it's necessary, I think the water just needs to be cold.
> 
> Great work flowinlocks - I think you've got a very good chance in making it, hang on in there!



i let it run on my hair not scalp so it's really not that cold...i was exaggerating when i wrote *ice* cold.


----------



## LushLox (Aug 24, 2009)

trendsetta25 said:


> i let it run on my hair not scalp so it's really not that cold...i was exaggerating when i wrote *ice* cold.




Phew - it's hard enough doing it with cold water!  Yeah I just let the water run over my hair too - I'm kinda used to it now!


----------



## SpiritJunkie (Aug 24, 2009)

i just did a touch up this weekend. 8 weeks post. can't go longer than that. I am impressed with my progress.  a friend helped me out w/t. u. and put a lacefront on me. (i was in & out as she was doing it and 4got to take pics of my hair)

In any case i have a lacefront but we trimmed the front of the wig and let some of my hair out and then put it on. this will be my protective for a couple of weeks.

I think i may just make APL this Xmas! what a gift that will be.

HHG!


----------



## The Princess (Aug 24, 2009)

DaPPeR said:


> Ok about a month ago, I made the decision that I would go back to kinky twist because it allows me to retain a lot of length..I figured since I am able to wash,DC and co-wash that it would be the good route towards APL.
> 
> Well was'nt I wrong. My edges were all built up with dirt and when time came for me to do them over it was tangled. It took me 3 hours to detangle my hairline in the back but the front couldn't be aved. My edges are very thin.
> 
> ...


 

Im so sorry, I remeber you saying, you took one of them done and it was very moisturized. Im still rooting for you, your edges will grow back in a heatbeat. 

Im recovering from my nape area, it grew back quick.


----------



## The Princess (Aug 24, 2009)

trendsetta25 said:


> i let it run on my hair not scalp so it's really not that cold...i was exaggerating when i wrote *ice* cold.


 

Ok, I see now.


----------



## trendsetta25 (Aug 24, 2009)

Cream Tee said:


> Phew - it's hard enough doing it with cold water!  Yeah I just let the water run over my hair too - I'm kinda used to it now!



me too...it actually feels good with all of this humidity!


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 24, 2009)

I let the cold water hit my scalp.  It is harder in the winter.


----------



## The Princess (Aug 26, 2009)

bumping.....


----------



## beans4reezy (Aug 26, 2009)

Any updates???????


----------



## complexsimplicity (Aug 26, 2009)

beans, quick question. how do you detangle? i know you're stretching for a while and i am too so i thought i'd ask you. i'm struggling to find the right detangling method now that i'm 9 weeks post. i want to stretch until the beginning of november. TIA​


----------



## beans4reezy (Aug 26, 2009)

complexsimplicity said:


> beans, quick question. how do you detangle? i know you're stretching for a while and i am too so i thought i'd ask you. i'm struggling to find the right detangling method now that i'm 9 weeks post.​


Hi ComplexSimplicity!
I never detangle my hair dry, I only detangle on cowash days and my wash and dc day. On the days I cowash (2 to 3 times a week), I use the VO5 Moisture Milks line doctored with oil for extra slip. I detangle with a wide tooth comb with gobs of conditioner in my hair. I then bun until my next cowash or wash. On wash day, I always rollerset...rollersetting allows me to completely detangle my hair...section by section.
Honestly though, by week 17, it got to be way too much for me, so now I am in kinky twists so that I do not have to deal with detangling several times a week.HTH!!


----------



## Minnie (Aug 27, 2009)

DaPPeR said:


> Ok about a month ago, I made the decision that I would go back to kinky twist because it allows me to retain a lot of length..I figured since I am able to wash,DC and co-wash that it would be the good route towards APL.
> 
> Well was'nt I wrong. My edges were all built up with dirt and when time came for me to do them over it was tangled. It took me 3 hours to detangle my hairline in the back but the front couldn't be aved. My edges are very thin.
> 
> ...


----------



## JayAnn0513 (Aug 27, 2009)

^^Thanks for the kinky twist tips! Even though there is no way I'm making APL by DEC. 31, 2009, I'm still going to try and grow as much as I can. I'm going into some larger kinky twist and I'll be using your tips. Thanks!


----------



## s1b000 (Aug 28, 2009)

I have been very delinquent with my posting and updates but I'm still doing my 2X per week DCs.  I also just stretched for 9 weeks.  A year ago when I started with LHCF I was relaxing every 5 weeks so that is a huge change.  I can't update the pikistrip, but have attached a photo to show my progress.  I doubt that I'll really make APL by YE but I will keep on keepin' on.


----------



## complexsimplicity (Aug 29, 2009)

I broke down and flat ironed. I'm not going to make APL this year. I realized that I will only grow 1.5" by the end of the year and I need at least 2" or 2.5". I'll still be glad that I'll be that close though. Here's an update pic. I'm 9 weeks and 5 days post here.​


----------



## The Princess (Aug 29, 2009)

complexsimplicity said:


> I broke down and flat ironed. I'm not going to make APL this year. I realized that I will only grow 1.5" by the end of the year and I need at least 2" or 2.5". I'll still be glad that I'll be that close though. Here's an update pic. I'm 9 weeks and 5 days post here.​


 
WOW your hair looks good.


----------



## The Princess (Aug 29, 2009)

s1b000 said:


> I have been very delinquent with my posting and updates but I'm still doing my 2X per week DCs. I also just stretched for 9 weeks. A year ago when I started with LHCF I was relaxing every 5 weeks so that is a huge change. I can't update the pikistrip, but have attached a photo to show my progress. I doubt that I'll really make APL by YE but I will keep on keepin' on.


 

Your hair is thick, I like your hair. 

What do you DC with?


----------



## trendsetta25 (Aug 29, 2009)

complexsimplicity said:


> I broke down and flat ironed. I'm not going to make APL this year. I realized that I will only grow 1.5" by the end of the year and I need at least 2" or 2.5". I'll still be glad that I'll be that close though. Here's an update pic. I'm 9 weeks and 5 days post here.​



I'm 10 wks post and I believe our hair is about the same length. I think we should pat ourselves on the back new years eve for getting this far in a year. (Insert nodding head...lol...I'm on my crackberry and I still can't figure out how to add the smileys)


----------



## complexsimplicity (Aug 29, 2009)

trendsetta25 said:


> I'm 10 wks post and I believe our hair is about the same length. I think we should pat ourselves on the back new years eve for getting this far in a year. (Insert nodding head...lol...I'm on my crackberry and I still can't figure out how to add the smileys)


 
lol. i've got a crackberry too. i definitely feel I'll have APL by February 2010 at the latest. i think to be able to put the nodding head smiley all you'll have to do is put ": yep :"  but no spaces. i've memorized a few smilies.​


----------



## trendsetta25 (Aug 29, 2009)

complexsimplicity said:


> lol. i've got a crackberry too. i definitely feel I'll have APL by February 2010 at the latest. i think to be able to put the nodding head smiley all you'll have to do is put ": yep :"  but no spaces. i've memorized a few smilies.​



Good looks (lol that's my brooklyn talk)


----------



## SCarolinaGirl (Aug 29, 2009)

I trimmed my hair last weekend and my hair seems a lot shorter for some reason. I hope it's all in my head. And I found a magic DC combo. It's lustrasilk shea butter cholesterol mixed with Joico Kpak conditioner. OMG, you ladies should try this!


----------



## MA2010 (Aug 29, 2009)

I also trimmed about an inch off last week. I straightened a couple of days ago to find that my hair has grown so much. Sorry no pics.....

I am transitioning and itching to big chop due to all this NG. I told myself that I would cut an inch off every month to "inch" my way closer to the BC sometime next year. 

I really want to make APL by December but with all this chopping, I doubt it


----------



## The Princess (Aug 29, 2009)

Just checkin in:

Mix up some DC, that was just sitting around, cause it had a smidget left in the jars, so I just put them all together: 
Nexxus Humctress
Shea Butter Cholesterol w/Mango
Vatika Frosting
Shescentit Green Tea & Hibascius

Let Sit for almost two hours no heat, with two plastic bags.

Leave in Silicon Mix and seal


----------



## complexsimplicity (Aug 29, 2009)

I just went and bought some Roux Porosity Control today in the hopes that it will help me with detangling bc my hair was still very tangled last night while I was trying to flat iron. If this doesn't work. I'll just go ahead and relax next weekend. Don't want to have a setback.​


----------



## The Princess (Aug 31, 2009)

Bumping....


----------



## SouthernStunner (Sep 2, 2009)

Ok ladies I have been in hiding lately and that is because I am sooooo fed up with the braids right now and I want to see my hair and play in it and try new products and stuff.  My one year without a relaxer is up on Monday so I think I have made my goal.  So this weekend I am taking out my braids after only 5 weeks in.  I am taking them out early cause I like to get my edges redone every 2 weeks and the lady that does mine just had a baby and I dont want to risk my edges falling out by leaving the braids in too long.  So I am going to relax and get a dusting on the 19 of this month.  I am so excited and I will post pics.  Wish me luck cause I am going to self relax!


----------



## LushLox (Sep 2, 2009)

Most recent pics are in avatar and siggy.  Still just doing the same thing, weekly DC's and moisturising, just keeping it simple.  It seems to be working at the moment!  Not sure if I'll make APL by December, but I'm enjoying the journey in any case.


----------



## Reecie (Sep 2, 2009)

SouthernStunner said:


> Ok ladies I have been in hiding lately and that is because I am sooooo fed up with the braids right now and I want to see my hair and play in it and try new products and stuff.  My one year without a relaxer is up on Monday so I think I have made my goal.  So this weekend I am taking out my braids after only 5 weeks in.  I am taking them out early cause I like to get my edges redone every 2 weeks and the lady that does mine just had a baby and I dont want to risk my edges falling out by leaving the braids in too long.  So I am going to relax and get a dusting on the 19 of this month.  I am so excited and I will post pics.  Wish me luck cause I am going to self relax!



I am so excited for you Stunner!!! Shoot!! I'm excited to see my NG results at 12 weeks... let alone a whole year.  Girl, I don't know how you did it. I can't wait to see your results!! Are you going to post a separate thread or post in here?


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Sep 2, 2009)

flowinlocks said:


> I don't know, we'll have to wait and see. If I don't make it, I hope to be pretty close.



We are lookin' about the same length. If you and I don't make December, we'll definitely make it by March


----------



## simplyconfident (Sep 3, 2009)

Here is my update:


the first pic is to show you guys where i started taken *Jan 2009*

the second pic is 8.5 weeks post (roots flat ironed pretty well though and aint much NG to get in the way since my hair grows super slow) taken *Sep 2009*

i feel like i should be BSL by now, but hair gone do what it wants to you know.  i'm just hoping to make my goal this year....this is the longest my hair has ever beenvery happy about that!!


----------



## SouthernStunner (Sep 3, 2009)

Reecie said:


> I am so excited for you Stunner!!! Shoot!! I'm excited to see my NG results at 12 weeks... let alone a whole year. Girl, I don't know how you did it. I can't wait to see your results!! Are you going to post a separate thread or post in here?


 

I dont think I will do a separate thread, my hair is nowhere near "thread starting" status.   That will be Dec 2010.  I will just post in here.

Yeah I am getting nervous and excited.  I cant wait!


----------



## flowinlocks (Sep 3, 2009)

simplyconfident said:


> Here is my update:
> 
> 
> the first pic is to show you guys where i started taken *Jan 2009*
> ...


 


Congratulations on your progress!!You'll def. make APL by Dec.


----------



## flowinlocks (Sep 3, 2009)

Congrats. on your stretch SS, what are you doing with your hair since you took your braids out?


----------



## SouthernStunner (Sep 3, 2009)

I will be doing bantu knots but not to often cause that is a lot of manipulation so basically just wigs.  I will also do a few DC, aphogee hard core all in getting prepared for the relaxer.


----------



## complexsimplicity (Sep 3, 2009)

i'll definitely be able to stretch until november bc i'm able to detangle just using my fingers. No comb needed. i just need to make sure i have no tangles before i wet it. i finger detangled while having detangling shampoo in. then detangled again when i was rinsing out my dc and then once more while i was rinsing out my porosity control. detangled hair.
​


----------



## The Princess (Sep 4, 2009)

SouthernStunner said:


> Ok ladies I have been in hiding lately and that is because I am sooooo fed up with the braids right now and I want to see my hair and play in it and try new products and stuff. My one year without a relaxer is up on Monday so I think I have made my goal. So this weekend I am taking out my braids after only 5 weeks in. I am taking them out early cause I like to get my edges redone every 2 weeks and the lady that does mine just had a baby and I dont want to risk my edges falling out by leaving the braids in too long. So I am going to relax and get a dusting on the 19 of this month. I am so excited and I will post pics. Wish me luck cause I am going to self relax!


 

Im so excited to see your pics, I know your hair will be super thick.


----------



## The Princess (Sep 4, 2009)

simplyconfident said:


> Here is my update:
> 
> 
> the first pic is to show you guys where i started taken *Jan 2009*
> ...


 

WOW your hair as grown alot, when you relax you should be right on the line for APL, if not already. It looks like since you have a slight curl in you hair, is not straight. But your hair has grown.


----------



## melodies815 (Sep 4, 2009)

SouthernStunner said:


> I will be doing bantu knots but not to often cause that is a lot of manipulation so basically just wigs.  I will also do a few DC, aphogee hard core all in getting prepared for the relaxer.




Subscribing to see your progress.  Congrats on your successful stretch!!!

cj


----------



## SouthernStunner (Sep 4, 2009)

It feels like my hair hasnt grown.  I feel like its shoulder length barely.  I am scared now.


----------



## Reecie (Sep 4, 2009)

SouthernStunner said:


> It feels like my hair hasnt grown.  I feel like its shoulder length barely.  I am scared now.



Girl, I bet it's all that new growth shrinkage. Don't stress. We all can't wait to see your results!


----------



## beans4reezy (Sep 4, 2009)

SouthernStunner said:


> It feels like my hair hasnt grown. I feel like its shoulder length barely. I am scared now.


 
SouthernStunner, it always feels that way. But then you get that hair relaxed and your like, OH SNAP! Look at my hair! 

Trust me, your hair has some surprises for you.


----------



## flowinlocks (Sep 4, 2009)

beans4reezy said:


> SouthernStunner, it always feels that way. But then you get that hair relaxed and your like, OH SNAP! Look at my hair!
> 
> Trust me, your hair has some surprises for you.


 


ITA!!


----------



## greenwings23 (Sep 5, 2009)

HI everyone, I will post mr length checks for you'all. I had B/C in august 20th 09, and I am happy with the nice clean ends. Now I can further move on in my journey to APL.....I have added oil rinses to my regimen becus I want to find ways to eliminate dry ends


----------



## Essensual (Sep 5, 2009)

futurescbride said:


> I trimmed my hair last weekend and my hair seems a lot shorter for some reason. I hope it's all in my head. And I found a magic DC combo. It's lustrasilk shea butter cholesterol mixed with Joico Kpak conditioner. OMG, you ladies should try this!


 
I forget. Is the Joico Kpak a protein condish? I have the Sally's version, but haven't been using it 'cause I just couldn't remember if it was a protein.


----------



## The Princess (Sep 6, 2009)

Im thinking about stretching until December. *Right now its just a thought* Im 2 weeks post right now.


----------



## LaidBak (Sep 8, 2009)

Checking in.  I took my sew-in out yesterday.  I DC'd today and now I am in a damp (fake) bun.  I will be rocking that style all week and probably all next week.  My ends are coated with EQP Mango butter.   The MSM I am taking is making my NG a little looser so I'm going to stretch my relaxer for an extra week or two.


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane (Sep 8, 2009)

dang. i still don't feel like i'm gonna make it. =/ then again, i only see progress when i straighten since i'm transitioning.​


----------



## HarlemHottie (Sep 9, 2009)

Ok I'm checking in I don't think I posted in while (my progress that is), so here goes... My last relaxer was 7/11/09 and I'm going to try and hold out until Dec for my next one, and so far so good... Now I have to admit I have been   to my SO about how there has been NO change and I'm not going to make it to APL by DEC because my hair is at a stand still blah, blah blah, and he says to me "well what's wrong did you run out of spices?" (ummm DON'T  laugh he's not funny)... After ROLLING my eyes at him I figured I had nothing to lose so I may as well use the FHI my BFF gave me as a gift... So I sort out my hair which I have been wearing in Braid outs and falls this summer  so I can poo, DC and flat Iron it... Well to my surprise there was some EXTRA hair on my head  here are the photos i took tonight...

here's the birds next I started with tonight





This is after I sorted it all out kinda...lol





washed and DC





here's the 1st section I flat ironed




I was soooooooooooo have when I noticed there was some growth...

And here the finish product.


----------



## Jaxhair (Sep 9, 2009)

Harlem, you're making APL by December girl, congrats on your progress!

I'm still trying my best, though I know I'm not making it this year. Roll on 2010!


----------



## DaPPeR (Sep 9, 2009)

Harlem.I'm lovin ur hair! 


I will no longer do kinky twist. I lost a lot of hair! My edges are back to square one due to buildup around the braids (use of MN,moisture/sealing,whole head baggy).However,when I DC'ed and saw my length, I was pleased. My hair is the longest its ever been!

I'm currently 3 months post. I'm back in a sew-in. Not relaxing until December.


----------



## RosesBlack (Sep 9, 2009)

So much progress congrats ladies. I still have no length update, I'm doing well with my stretch and really enjoying my hair. I'm hoping I'll be close to APL when I relax in Dec.


----------



## beans4reezy (Sep 9, 2009)

HarlemHottie said:


> and he says to me "well what's wrong did you run out of spices?" (ummm DON'T  laugh he's not funny)...
> 
> And here the finish product.


 

 I'm sorry Harlem, but your DH did have me cracking up with that!! Seriously though..congrats, you will definently be there once you relax again! GREAT JOB!



DaPPeR said:


> Harlem.I'm lovin ur hair!
> 
> 
> I will no longer do kinky twist. I lost a lot of hair! My edges are back to square one due to buildup around the braids (use of MN,moisture/sealing,whole head baggy)


 
Yup! BE CAREFUL with the kinky twists!! I almost suffered a major set back with them because of all the cowashing, DC'ing, and full head baggy's. I still have mine on now (because I have no idea what to do with my six months post hair), but I am constantly re-twisting and this time around...no water!!!!


----------



## flowinlocks (Sep 9, 2009)

HarlemHottie said:


> Ok I'm checking in I don't think I posted in while (my progress that is), so here goes... My last relaxer was 7/11/09 and I'm going to try and hold out until Dec for my next one, and so far so good... Now I have to admit I have been  to my SO about how there has been NO change and I'm not going to make it to APL by DEC because my hair is at a stand still blah, blah blah, and he says to me "well what's wrong did you run out of spices?" (ummm DON'T  laugh he's not funny)... After ROLLING my eyes at him I figured I had nothing to lose so I may as well use the FHI my BFF gave me as a gift... So I sort out my hair which I have been wearing in Braid outs and falls this summer so I can poo, DC and flat Iron it... Well to my surprise there was some EXTRA hair on my head  here are the photos i took tonight...
> 
> here's the birds next I started with tonight
> 
> ...


----------



## HarlemHottie (Sep 9, 2009)

@ FLOWINLOCKS, JAXHAIR, DAPPER & BEANS4REEZY, THANK YOU LADIES SO MUCH I FEEL A LOT BETTER ABOUT WHAT I'M DOING AND WILL KEEP IT UP...


----------



## Nya33 (Sep 9, 2009)

Here is my progress. First is when i was natural in sept 08 and beginning proper hair practices. Second is when i got relaxed on my birthday in June 09 and last is Sept 09 retouch. See APL next year!

I'm so annoyed though, the stylist underprocessed me ( i know better than overprocessed but still!) and now i don't want to go back. I have to start the search all over again!

Great progress ladies!


----------



## Kurly K (Sep 9, 2009)

ive been updating my fotki, not quite APL maybe a few strands but just wanted to say congrats to the ladies who have made it and commend everyone on their hard work ladies we r surely making progress!!! lately ive just been rollersetting or visiting the dominicans.


----------



## The Princess (Sep 9, 2009)

HarlemHottie said:


> Ok I'm checking in I don't think I posted in while (my progress that is), so here goes... My last relaxer was 7/11/09 and I'm going to try and hold out until Dec for my next one, and so far so good... Now I have to admit I have been  to my SO about how there has been NO change and I'm not going to make it to APL by DEC because my hair is at a stand still blah, blah blah, and he says to me "well what's wrong did you run out of spices?" (ummm DON'T  laugh he's not funny)... After ROLLING my eyes at him I figured I had nothing to lose so I may as well use the FHI my BFF gave me as a gift... So I sort out my hair which I have been wearing in Braid outs and falls this summer so I can poo, DC and flat Iron it... Well to my surprise there was some EXTRA hair on my head  here are the photos i took tonight...
> 
> here's the birds next I started with tonight
> 
> ...


 

ITA......your hair is beautiful. You will make APL for sure in DEC.


----------



## The Princess (Sep 9, 2009)

greenwings23 said:


> HI everyone, I will post mr length checks for you'all. I had B/C in august 20th 09, and I am happy with the nice clean ends. Now I can further move on in my journey to APL.....I have added oil rinses to my regimen becus I want to find ways to eliminate dry ends


 


You hair look fuller. I like it. Does the oil rinses help with the fullness?


----------



## flowinlocks (Sep 9, 2009)

Nya33 said:


> Here is my progress. First is when i was natural in sept 08 and beginning proper hair practices. Second is when i got relaxed on my birthday in June 09 and last is Sept 09 retouch. See APL next year!
> 
> I'm so annoyed though, the stylist underprocessed me ( i know better than overprocessed but still!) and now i don't want to go back. I have to start the search all over again!
> 
> Great progress ladies!


   Nice job, it looks like your reggie is paying off.


----------



## flowinlocks (Sep 9, 2009)

greenwings23 said:


> HI everyone, I will post mr length checks for you'all. I had B/C in august 20th 09, and I am happy with the nice clean ends. Now I can further move on in my journey to APL.....I have added oil rinses to my regimen becus I want to find ways to eliminate dry ends


 

Your ends are looking good, I want try oil rinsing.


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Sep 9, 2009)

Hi Ladies, It's been a while since I checked in. Not sure if I will reach APL by December but I will come close. Doesn't seem like I have made much progress but the sides of my hair have caught up. I am about 3 inches from APL probably more like 4 but I won't dwell on it if I make it sometime in Feb or March. I am loving my hair right now because it has proven to me that it can do that "dang on thing"



Here is a pic for where I am now:


----------



## flowinlocks (Sep 10, 2009)

dontspeakdefeat said:


> Hi Ladies, It's been a while since I checked in. Not sure if I will reach APL by December but I will come close. Doesn't seem like I have made much progress but the sides of my hair have caught up. I am about 3 inches from APL probably more like 4 but I won't dwell on it if I make it sometime in Feb or March. I am loving my hair right now because it has proven to me that it can do that "dang on thing"
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a pic for where I am now:


  Wow you have made awesome progress! I love that shine.


----------



## SouthernStunner (Sep 10, 2009)

Hi ladies,

I finally broke down and bought 2 items that I have heard so much about.
A Pibbs 514 and morroccan oil.

I think I am finished with my PJism I have everything I need/want now I just need to maintain now.

I have a steamer, a pibbs, fhi blowdryer, and a fhi platform.  I think I am set.  With all this if I dont have APL by Dec I betta (yes I said betta) have some blinging swang in my collar bone hair!


----------



## flowinlocks (Sep 10, 2009)

SouthernStunner said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I finally broke down and bought 2 items that I have heard so much about.
> A Pibbs 514 and morroccan oil.
> ...


 


I feel you, I actually have the pibbs and the steamer on my list as well, be sure to give a review once you use them.


----------



## beans4reezy (Sep 10, 2009)

DaPPeR said:


> Harlem.I'm lovin ur hair!
> 
> 
> I will no longer do kinky twist. I lost a lot of hair! My edges are back to square one due to buildup around the braids (use of MN,moisture/sealing,whole head baggy).However,when I DC'ed and saw my length, I was pleased. My hair is the longest its ever been!
> ...


 
BTW, how long did you have your kinky twists in your hair?


----------



## complexsimplicity (Sep 10, 2009)

so i've come to realize that i'm not a long term stretcher. 10-12 weeks is all i can do. i broke down and relaxed at 11 weeks and 1 day post. not much difference in my comparison photos because i trimmed 1/2" to 1" when i flat ironed a few weeks ago. the purple line is just to show the difference in growth and the pink line is APL. no, my armpits aren't lopsided. lol. the armpit that's higher is just the arm holding the phone. first photo is June 23 and the second is September 10​


----------



## flowinlocks (Sep 10, 2009)

complexsimplicity said:


> so i've come to realize that i'm not a long term stretcher. 10-12 weeks is all i can do. i broke down and relaxed at 11 weeks and 1 day post. not much difference in my comparison photos because i trimmed 1/2" to 1" when i flat ironed a few weeks ago. the purple line is just to show the difference in growth and the pink line is APL. no, my armpits aren't lopsided. lol. the armpit that's higher is just the arm holding the phone. first photo is June 23 and the second is September 10​


 


You have made excellent progress since May, your hair looks so thick and full. APL is calling you.


----------



## beans4reezy (Sep 10, 2009)

complexsimplicity said:


> so i've come to realize that i'm not a long term stretcher. 10-12 weeks is all i can do. i broke down and relaxed at 11 weeks and 1 day post. not much difference in my comparison photos because i trimmed 1/2" to 1" when i flat ironed a few weeks ago. the purple line is just to show the difference in growth and the pink line is APL. no, my armpits aren't lopsided. lol. the armpit that's higher is just the arm holding the phone. first photo is June 23 and the second is September 10​


 
You are making GREAT progress ComplexSimplicity. Don't count out APL for December, I think you'll make it 

Stretching isn't for everybody. As long as you are listening to your hair and doing what's best for it, that is all that matters.


----------



## snillohsss (Sep 10, 2009)

Everyone is making GREAT progress!!

I think I made it.  I have hairorexia....so it is hard for me to claim APL, but I am going to go ahead and claim it.

Im going to post the picture I took at the end of May, and the picture I took today.  Im also going to add one from January of this year.  I didn't blow it all the way straight.  I was too scared to use heat, so I blew it out just enough to get the curl out, but its still damp with a LOT of Silk Infusion in it!


----------



## LaidBak (Sep 11, 2009)

snilloh said:


> Everyone is making GREAT progress!!
> 
> I think I made it.  I have hairorexia....so it is hard for me to claim APL, but I am going to go ahead and claim it.
> 
> Im going to post the picture I took at the end of May, and the picture I took today.  Im also going to add one from January of this year.  I didn't blow it all the way straight.  I was too scared to use heat, so I blew it out just enough to get the curl out, but its still damp with a LOT of Silk Infusion in it!


This is amazing! I'm saying claim it!   Great progress!!  What's your secret?


----------



## SelfStyled (Sep 11, 2009)

Everyone is doing so good- keep it up Ladies!!!


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Sep 11, 2009)

HarlemHottie said:


> Ok I'm checking in I don't think I posted in while (my progress that is), so here goes... My last relaxer was 7/11/09 and I'm going to try and hold out until Dec for my next one, and so far so good... Now I have to admit I have been   to my SO about how there has been NO change and I'm not going to make it to APL by DEC because my hair is at a stand still blah, blah blah, and he says to me "well what's wrong did you run out of spices?" (ummm DON'T  laugh he's not funny)... After ROLLING my eyes at him I figured I had nothing to lose so I may as well use the FHI my BFF gave me as a gift... So I sort out my hair which I have been wearing in Braid outs and falls this summer  so I can poo, DC and flat Iron it... Well to my surprise there was some EXTRA hair on my head  here are the photos i took tonight...
> 
> here's the birds next I started with tonight
> 
> ...


Awesome. Your hair is so pretty. Now you should "stop watching the grass grow" or "the water boiling" Let it be. You have great growth. You will definitely make armpit by Dec. Looks like you only have about an inch to go!


----------



## flowinlocks (Sep 11, 2009)

snilloh said:


> Everyone is making GREAT progress!!
> 
> I think I made it. I have hairorexia....so it is hard for me to claim APL, but I am going to go ahead and claim it.
> 
> Im going to post the picture I took at the end of May, and the picture I took today. Im also going to add one from January of this year. I didn't blow it all the way straight. I was too scared to use heat, so I blew it out just enough to get the curl out, but its still damp with a LOT of Silk Infusion in it!


 


I say claim it also, Congratulation!!


----------



## snillohsss (Sep 11, 2009)

LaidBak said:


> This is amazing! I'm saying claim it!   Great progress!!  What's your secret?



I don't think I have a secret.  I have SO much to learn.  When I say my hair was a broken mess on wheels before I came to LHCF that is an understatement.

I know I started with Ovation.  I grease my scalp with that, and then follow up with a light moisturizer as well.  I know it will sound excessive, but I do it twice a day.

Outside of that, I really think it is the no heat reggie that worked for me.  I don't do protective styling like bunning, but I do braidouts.


----------



## beans4reezy (Sep 11, 2009)

snilloh said:


> I think I made it. I have hairorexia....so it is hard for me to claim APL, but I am going to go ahead and claim it.


 
Wonderful, wonderful, wonderful progress!! Congrats, you sooooo made APL!!!! I am working hard to be where you are come December


----------



## Reecie (Sep 11, 2009)

I just relaxed on 09/09/2009.  I really doubt that I will make APL in 2009. I'll be crossing my fingers though....

*MY PROGRESS*


----------



## DaPPeR (Sep 11, 2009)

I did not like the yaki relaxed sew-in that I did, so I'm installing 3 packs of Superwave in my hair tonight. I love big bushy hair!


----------



## DMJ's Mom (Sep 11, 2009)

Hi ladies I updated today in another thread I can't tell if I made it or not and didn't want to clog up this thread trying to figure out.

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=399718


----------



## The Princess (Sep 12, 2009)

Nya33 said:


> Here is my progress. First is when i was natural in sept 08 and beginning proper hair practices. Second is when i got relaxed on my birthday in June 09 and last is Sept 09 retouch. See APL next year!
> 
> I'm so annoyed though, the stylist underprocessed me ( i know better than overprocessed but still!) and now i don't want to go back. I have to start the search all over again!
> 
> Great progress ladies!


 

Your hair is most definately growing. Looking Good.


----------



## The Princess (Sep 12, 2009)

dontspeakdefeat said:


> Hi Ladies, It's been a while since I checked in. Not sure if I will reach APL by December but I will come close. Doesn't seem like I have made much progress but the sides of my hair have caught up. I am about 3 inches from APL probably more like 4 but I won't dwell on it if I make it sometime in Feb or March. I am loving my hair right now because it has proven to me that it can do that "dang on thing"
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a pic for where I am now:


 

OMG...your hair has grown so fast and its shiny and thick.


----------



## The Princess (Sep 12, 2009)

complexsimplicity said:


> so i've come to realize that i'm not a long term stretcher. 10-12 weeks is all i can do. i broke down and relaxed at 11 weeks and 1 day post. not much difference in my comparison photos because i trimmed 1/2" to 1" when i flat ironed a few weeks ago. the purple line is just to show the difference in growth and the pink line is APL. no, my armpits aren't lopsided. lol. the armpit that's higher is just the arm holding the phone. first photo is June 23 and the second is September 10​


 


Your pony tail looks thicker and longer to me. Keep it up.


----------



## The Princess (Sep 12, 2009)

snilloh said:


> Everyone is making GREAT progress!!
> 
> I think I made it. I have hairorexia....so it is hard for me to claim APL, but I am going to go ahead and claim it.
> 
> Im going to post the picture I took at the end of May, and the picture I took today. Im also going to add one from January of this year. I didn't blow it all the way straight. I was too scared to use heat, so I blew it out just enough to get the curl out, but its still damp with a LOT of Silk Infusion in it!


 

By George I think you got it. Your Middle PIC is most Definately APL. CONGRATS!!!!!


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Sep 12, 2009)

The next time I do my BKT I'll post a picture here. I made a ton of progress this year, but I won't be APL unitl 2010.  That's cool, I didn't think I would make it when I joined this challenge but I have done far better than expected.  My hair has taken off growing and I'm retaining since I started the BKTs.


----------



## flowinlocks (Sep 12, 2009)

ButterCaramel said:


> Hi ladies I updated today in another thread I can't tell if I made it or not and didn't want to clog up this thread trying to figure out.
> 
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=399718


 



I checked it out, you made it!! Congrats!!


----------



## The Princess (Sep 13, 2009)

Im doing a baggy treatment on my ponytail today. I used LTR HE Leave in and vatika frosting.


----------



## Sapphire_chic (Sep 13, 2009)

Hi ladies, i dont even know how far away apl is for me but i'm hoping to be close by Dec. i have been wearing my hair in flat twists for a few weeks, but decided to do braids for this week. dont know if i will keep them though because they look odd. great progress everyone
my updates (think i will go back to flat twists next week)


----------



## HarlemHottie (Sep 13, 2009)

dontspeakdefeat said:


> Awesome. Your hair is so pretty. Now you should "stop watching the grass grow" or "the water boiling" Let it be. You have great growth. You will definitely make armpit by Dec. Looks like you only have about an inch to go!




I think you are soooo right... They say a watched pot never boils so I will cut it out at this point, and keep doing what needs to be done to keep it healthy... Thanks again.


----------



## flowinlocks (Sep 13, 2009)

Reecie said:


> I just relaxed on 09/09/2009. I really doubt that I will make APL in 2009. I'll be crossing my fingers though....
> 
> *MY PROGRESS*​


 

Dec. is still quite a ways away, you never know.



DaPPeR said:


> I did not like the yaki relaxed sew-in that I did, so I'm installing 3 packs of Superwave in my hair tonight. I love big bushy hair!


 

I love big hair too, I can wait till my hair is long enough for a big full braid out.



AtlantaJJ said:


> The next time I do my BKT I'll post a picture here. I made a ton of progress this year, but I won't be APL unitl 2010. That's cool, I didn't think I would make it when I joined this challenge but I have done far better than expected. My hair has taken off growing and I'm retaining since I started the BKTs.


 

Sounds like you have a growth spurt going on, that's always nice. Can't wait to see your update pic.



Sapphire_chic said:


> Hi ladies, i dont even know how far away apl is for me but i'm hoping to be close by Dec. i have been wearing my hair in flat twists for a few weeks, but decided to do braids for this week. dont know if i will keep them though because they look odd. great progress everyone
> my updates (think i will go back to flat twists next week)
> View attachment 42102View attachment 42104


 

I think you'll be surprised how long it is once you straighten it out, you may be closer than you think.


----------



## SpiritJunkie (Sep 14, 2009)

Awww!  you ladies are all growing well!

here's my pic. I am hella late with the updates I know.


----------



## SelfStyled (Sep 14, 2009)

Sweetg said:


> Awww! you ladies are all growing well!
> 
> here's my pic. I am hella late with the updates I know.
> 
> View attachment 42226


 
Looking good SweetG.  Look at the hair touching your back - yay.


----------



## SpiritJunkie (Sep 14, 2009)

Thanks!  when I reach the goal i will do a well needed trimming.



SelfStyled said:


> Looking good SweetG. Look at the hair touching your back - yay.


----------



## lollyoo (Sep 14, 2009)

I know I have not posted in this thread for a while but currently I am 3inch away, so unless some mega growth spot happens, there is no way I will be APL by DEC 2009.
But I am happy to some extent as it  is definately growing. I wont be doing another length check until next year (hope to be in braids from end of nov till jan/feb or so, I think next length check will be around valentine's day).
I will be living this APL business till June 2010 will ne changing the siggy as well, hopefully it's before then.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Sep 14, 2009)

dontspeakdefeat said:


> Hi Ladies, It's been a while since I checked in. Not sure if I will reach APL by December but I will come close. Doesn't seem like I have made much progress but the sides of my hair have caught up. I am about 3 inches from APL probably more like 4 but I won't dwell on it if I make it sometime in *Feb or March.* I am loving my hair right now because it has proven to me that it can do that "dang on thing"
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a pic for where I am now:



I'm with you there...I think it'll be somewhere around there for me, too, barring a major growth spurt between now and then. I did just buy some flowers of sulfur to add to my mn mix, though


----------



## jamaicalovely (Sep 15, 2009)

Just stopping by to see how everyone is doing.  Great job ladies.   I doubt I'll be APL this year.


----------



## kittykhat (Sep 16, 2009)

I want to join. I know I'm late but I BCed this January. Can I still join?


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Sep 16, 2009)

kittykhat said:


> I want to join. I know I'm late but I BCed this January. Can I still join?



of course you can.


----------



## MilaXs3 (Sep 16, 2009)

I know I'm way late...but I am on a personal challenge for APL by December 09 (xmas to be exact)...Good luck ladies, Im in it with you!!!


----------



## loulou82 (Sep 16, 2009)

UpDaTe: I echo the sentiment that I probably won't make APL this year. I had my hair press and trimmed last month and it set me back. The only good thing is most of my single strand knots are now gone and it reverted back perfectly after 12 days. Hopefully I'll be APL by March.


----------



## kittykhat (Sep 16, 2009)

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> of course you can.


 
Yayness! Thanks. Lol. I have 4 1/2 inches of hair. Do you guys think I'll make to APL by DEC 2009?


----------



## msa (Sep 16, 2009)

kittykhat said:


> Yayness! Thanks. Lol. I have 4 1/2 inches of hair. Do you guys think I'll make to APL by DEC 2009?




Not unless you are really super short or somehow grow like 2 inches of hair a month.


----------



## loulou82 (Sep 16, 2009)

kittykhat said:


> Yayness! Thanks. Lol. I have 4 1/2 inches of hair. Do you guys think I'll make to APL by DEC 2009?



You can maybe make it. How many inches do you need for APL and what is your growth rate? For example if you only need 2-3 inches or less then you can probably make APL if you grow .5 inches or more per month and don't encounter any set backs.


----------



## kittykhat (Sep 16, 2009)

My hair grows like half an inch per month. And I'm 5'1 1/2. I really just want to be able to put my hair in a ponytail. I can now but it's not cute and my hair is mega thick. Lol. I regret doing my BC now...


----------



## LushLox (Sep 16, 2009)

Dontspeakdefeat your hair colour is gorgeous.   Is that your natural colour or is it a rinse?


----------



## latingirly020488 (Sep 16, 2009)

I thought I would be APL by now but still not there!! THis is sooooo HARD!!! So I guess by December for sure! If I dont have any set backs I hope to be there.

These two pictures are from this month September 09'


----------



## The Princess (Sep 19, 2009)

bumping....


----------



## DaPPeR (Sep 20, 2009)

beans4reezy said:


> BTW, how long did you have your kinky twists in your hair?


 
It was a month and 2 weeks...I usually do not have a problem with my twist...I think the loss of hair was due to me using MN every single day. Thats a big no-no next time.


----------



## ebonyhair (Sep 20, 2009)

I have 2 1/2 inches until Im APL... Is it too late for me to join??


----------



## Reecie (Sep 20, 2009)

Latingirly. I know exactly how you feel. I think you'll definitely be there by December. Just keep doing what your doing cause your hair looks beautiful.


----------



## DaPPeR (Sep 23, 2009)

Sorry for pic being big

I relaxed after a 14 week stretch. Here is my progress. I’m not sure how I feel. My next and final relaxer for the year will be December 21, 2009 which will make it four relaxers this year.





ETA: judging from the progress in June, I am basically the same exact length. This growing hair thing can be frustrating sometimes, especially if you have pics to prove you didnt make progress.  yeah my hair grew but I definitely did not retain!


----------



## DaPPeR (Sep 23, 2009)

deleted............................


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Sep 24, 2009)

Cream Tee said:


> Dontspeakdefeat your hair colour is gorgeous.   Is that your natural colour or is it a rinse?


Thanks! The color is from a rinse. I use Redken Shades EQ 1b.


----------



## beans4reezy (Sep 24, 2009)

DaPPeR said:


> Sorry for pic being big
> 
> I relaxed after a 14 week stretch. Here is my progress. I’m not sure how I feel. My next and final relaxer for the year will be December 21, 2009 which will make it four relaxers this year.
> 
> ...


 
Don't be discouraged, you look really close to APL. I am pretty sure you will be there by your next touch up.


----------



## LaidBak (Sep 24, 2009)

DaPPeR said:


> Sorry for pic being big
> 
> I relaxed after a 14 week stretch. Here is my progress. I’m not sure how I feel. My next and final relaxer for the year will be December 21, 2009 which will make it four relaxers this year.
> 
> ...



Yeah, I agree that you should not be discouraged.  I have learned not to measure right after a relaxer.  I cannot explain it but my hair seems smaller and finer after a relaxer.  It doesn't make sense!  But a few days later after I wash it one time my hair seems thicker and fuller.  That's when I can see my progress.  It makes no sense but its true for me.  So maybe wait to measure once you've washed one time.


----------



## Nya33 (Sep 24, 2009)

The Princess said:


> Your hair is most definately growing. Looking Good.


 

Thank you, its growing slowly lol. 

I just hope with my relaxer fiasco i don't lose any progress.


----------



## HarlemHottie (Sep 24, 2009)

Reecie said:


> Latingirly. I know exactly how you feel. I think you'll definitely be there by December. Just keep doing what your doing cause your hair looks beautiful.


 
I love the hair style in your signature pic....


----------



## jaded_faerie (Sep 24, 2009)

DaPPeR said:


> Sorry for pic being big
> 
> I relaxed after a 14 week stretch. Here is my progress. I’m not sure how I feel. My next and final relaxer for the year will be December 21, 2009 which will make it four relaxers this year.
> 
> ETA: judging from the progress in June, I am basically the same exact length. This growing hair thing can be frustrating sometimes, especially if you have pics to prove you didnt make progress.  yeah my hair grew but I definitely did not retain!



Don't get discouraged, you are very close to APL.  I'm sure you will make it by December.  And I agree with a previous poster, wait a couple days after your relaxer and take another progress shot.  You're almost there!


----------



## The Princess (Sep 24, 2009)

DaPPeR said:


> Sorry for pic being big
> 
> I relaxed after a 14 week stretch. Here is my progress. I’m not sure how I feel. My next and final relaxer for the year will be December 21, 2009 which will make it four relaxers this year.
> 
> ...


 
Do NOT, DO NOT Get discouraged or Frustrated, just bun it up or sew it up, and in few months you will most definately, well should be there.


----------



## The Princess (Sep 24, 2009)

Just checkin in. This time of the relaxer cycle is pretty boring for me, Im 4 weeks post, NG springing in full blossom, helmet head is forming. I cowash last night with Mizani Thermasmooth Conditioner. Tonight I moisturize with Hawaiin Silky 14n1 and sealed with Hairveda Vatika Frosting. 

4 of 16


----------



## flowinlocks (Sep 24, 2009)

Sweetg said:


> Awww! you ladies are all growing well!
> 
> here's my pic. I am hella late with the updates I know.
> 
> View attachment 42226


 
Nice progress.




lollyoo said:


> I know I have not posted in this thread for a while but currently* I am 3inch away*, so unless some mega growth spot happens, there is no way I will be APL by DEC 2009.
> But I am happy to some extent as it is definately growing. I wont be doing another length check until next year (hope to be in braids from end of nov till jan/feb or so, I think next length check will be around valentine's day).
> I will be living this APL business till June 2010 will ne changing the siggy as well, hopefully it's before then.


 


MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> I'm with you there...*I think it'll be* *somewhere around there for me, too*, barring a major growth spurt between now and then. I did just buy some flowers of sulfur to add to my mn mix, though


 


loulou82 said:


> UpDaTe: I echo the sentiment that I probably won't make APL this year. I had my hair press and trimmed last month and it set me back. The only good thing is most of my single strand knots are now gone and it reverted back perfectly after 12 days. *Hopefully I'll be APL by March.*


 
This is me also, I had my dd measure and I have about 3inches to go.




latingirly020488 said:


> I thought I would be APL by now but still not there!! THis is sooooo HARD!!! So I guess by December for sure! If I dont have any set backs I hope to be there.
> 
> These two pictures are from this month September 09'


 
Your hair looks so thick and healthy, I'm sure you will make it.



DaPPeR said:


> Sorry for pic being big
> 
> I relaxed after a 14 week stretch. Here is my progress. I’m not sure how I feel. My next and final relaxer for the year will be December 21, 2009 which will make it four relaxers this year.
> 
> ...


 


You've come too far too get discouraged now, personally I think you can make it.


----------



## DaPPeR (Sep 24, 2009)

beans4reezy,LaidBak,jaded_faerie,The Princess,flowinlocks and every one else I might have missed, THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR THE ENCOURAGEMENT!


----------



## loulou82 (Sep 24, 2009)

3 inches seems to be the magic number. Here's hoping for a growth spurt for all of us!


----------



## Reecie (Sep 24, 2009)

HarlemHottie said:


> I love the hair style in your signature pic....



No girl, YOUR siggy is amazing. You have got so much growth. DAMN!! Tell me your secrets!!


----------



## trendsetta25 (Sep 24, 2009)

i know i can turn to you all for encouragement...I'm 12 weeks post and I'm dying!!!! my hair is so thick due to 3 under processed relaxers (dec 08, march 09 and june 09). I almost broke my comb!!!! I've kept my hair in sew-ins but since i do them myself i get bored with them and take them out after 2 weeks. when i did my last sew-in on Monday it seemed like my hair hasn't grown at all!!!! I'm dying here . i know it's growing but how in the heck I'm not retaining when all i do is weave my hair. In between having an installment i alternate with MN (mixed with Castor oil and Peppermint Oil) and MT/OCT mixed with Castor Oil. i also spray my hair with Pure Aloe Juice, Coconut Oil and Glycerin. I co-wash bi weekly, DC twice on wash day and clarify shampoo once a month. When i braid my hair for my installs i oil my hair not scalp with coconut oil.

Am i doing something wrong???


----------



## flowinlocks (Sep 25, 2009)

trendsetta25 said:


> i know i can turn to you all for encouragement...I'm 12 weeks post and I'm dying!!!! my hair is so thick due to 3 under processed relaxers (dec 08, march 09 and june 09). I almost broke my comb!!!! I've kept my hair in sew-ins but since i do them myself i get bored with them and take them out after 2 weeks. when i did my last sew-in on Monday it seemed like my hair hasn't grown at all!!!! I'm dying here . i know it's growing but *how in the heck I'm* *not retaining when all i do is weave my hair*. In between having an installment i alternate with MN (mixed with Castor oil and Peppermint Oil) and MT/OCT mixed with Castor Oil. i also spray my hair with Pure Aloe Juice, Coconut Oil and Glycerin. I co-wash bi weekly, DC twice on wash day and clarify shampoo once a month. When i braid my hair for my installs i oil my hair not scalp with coconut oil.
> 
> Am i doing something wrong???


 



Awww don't get frustrated. I noticed you said that you are 12 wk. post plus you are under processed. Maybe doing the sew ins every 2 wks is too much manipulation for your hair. The tight braiding with the tight string could be too much for your hair. Everyones hair doesn't thrive from them. Maybe it's time for a style change. Wigs are a great choice especially since you like to change it up often. This would take some of the stress off your strands for a while. Also I noticed that you didn't list a protein treatment anywhere in your reggie other than MT/OCT. Are you doing this in the scalp or hair? How often? If it's scalp only you need to incorporate a treatment somewhere in your reggie to help strengthen your hair while stretching. HTH


----------



## RosesBlack (Sep 25, 2009)

I -still- (LOL) have no real length update. But I will say that my stretch is going really really well this time. I think using baking soda in my DC's on the weekend has made a huge difference. I'm pretty sure I'll make it to mid Dec at the rate I'm going. I'm still not using heat and I think I'm retaining way more growth than I was earlier this year. All told even if I don't make APL I'm really in love with and excited about my hair.


----------



## SCarolinaGirl (Sep 25, 2009)

Just checking in.... haven't been around lately. I am 7 wks post and will relax for my wedding in 3 weeks. I'm excited to see if I'm close to APL. Will post pics after my touchup!


----------



## beans4reezy (Sep 25, 2009)

I am going to take out ny kinky twists, wash and dc, and then use a boot camp heat pass to flat iron just a small portion of my hair. I'm praying I will be close to Apl. Goodness, this is quite the challenge!


----------



## discodumpling (Sep 25, 2009)

I'm itching for a length check but DH has FORBIDDEN (LOL!) me to str8en my hair until I deliver this baby. He's funny. The more he uses that word the more I want to do it! 
I've been twisting and occasionally braiding & bunning. I'm curious to see if my non-trimming, ultra low manipulation regi has brought me the gains I hoped it would!


----------



## SouthernStunner (Sep 26, 2009)

Well guys I am BONELAXED!!!!!!!  I did it I finally relaxed my hair and I am past collar bone and I am happy with that!!!!!!  I even went and got a trim today but the lady (Noni is her name) looked at my ends and said oh u only need a nip taken off so I was like wth is a nip (her version of a dusting) and it took all of 30 sec.  and she only charged me 10 bucks for it.  I gave her an extra 10 as a tip because I liked that she was honest and didnt butcher me.  She told me to keep up what I was doing.  I promised I would send customers her way and she said if they come and say I sent them she would do my next dusting for free.  Anyway I am cleaning up my bathroom and I will post pics in the morning I promise.


*I WONT BE DOING ANOTHER GIVE AWAY UNTIL BLACK FRIDAY AND IT WILL BE WORTH 130.00 !!!!!!!! *

Keep on Growing Ladies,
SouthernStunner


----------



## MA2010 (Sep 26, 2009)

Loving all the growth in this thread! Bumping for APL!!!!!


----------



## Reecie (Sep 26, 2009)

SouthernStunner said:


> Well guys I am BONELAXED!!!!!!!  I did it I finally relaxed my hair and I am past collar bone and I am happy with that!!!!!!  I even went and got a trim today but the lady (Noni is her name) looked at my ends and said oh u only need a nip taken off so I was like wth is a nip (her version of a dusting) and it took all of 30 sec.  and she only charged me 10 bucks for it.  I gave her an extra 10 as a tip because I liked that she was honest and didnt butcher me.  She told me to keep up what I was doing.  I promised I would send customers her way and she said if they come and say I sent them she would do my next dusting for free.  Anyway I am cleaning up my bathroom and I will post pics in the morning I promise.
> 
> 
> *I WONT BE DOING ANOTHER GIVE AWAY UNTIL BLACK FRIDAY AND IT WILL BE WORTH 130.00 !!!!!!!! *
> ...



Patiently waiting....


----------



## LaidBak (Sep 26, 2009)

SouthernStunner said:


> ....I am past collar bone and I am happy with that!!!!!!




Dear...can we get an updated avatar or a progress pic??????  I wanna see!  LoL!!


----------



## Reecie (Sep 26, 2009)

Where art thou.....Southern Stunner??????????????look:


----------



## Sapphire_chic (Sep 26, 2009)

reecie you siggy pic is beautiful!

I am halfway through putting my hair into pixie braids  lol i posted this pic in another thread. I am just so proud when I actually do a style. 

i'm hoping to keep redoing them until Dec *crosses fingers*

Happy growing ladies we still have aaaages until Dec!


----------



## latingirly020488 (Sep 26, 2009)

Ladies ladies ladies!!! I am furious!! Had a set back caused by my great stylist who not only cut some of my hair without my permission but also cut it UNEVEN and now my hair looks jacked up No APL for me in December.. I was so close!! I am so angry!!!!!


----------



## loulou82 (Sep 26, 2009)

latingirly020488 said:


> Ladies ladies ladies!!! I am furious!! Had a set back caused by my great stylist who not only cut some of my hair without my permission but also cut it UNEVEN and now my hair looks jacked up No APL for me in December.. I was so close!! I am so angry!!!!!



Oh no! Why did she cut it? What service were you getting?


----------



## Ganjababy (Sep 26, 2009)

I will not make it to Armpit length for Dec. I just did  a length check. However, good luck to all the ladies who have made armpit length already and those who will reach their goal in Dec


----------



## loulou82 (Sep 26, 2009)

evsbaby said:


> I will not make it to Armpit length for Dec. I just did  a length check. However, good luck to all the ladies who have made armpit length already and those who will reach their goal in Dec



How far away are you? It seems many of us are within 3 inches. I'm sure we can make it by Spring 2010.


----------



## Ganjababy (Sep 26, 2009)

msa said:


> Not unless you are really super short or somehow grow like 2 inches of hair a month.


 

I know you did not mean to be funny but you made me spit out my drink onto the computer screen


----------



## Ganjababy (Sep 26, 2009)

loulou82 said:


> How far away are you? It seems many of us are within 3 inches. I'm sure we can make it by Spring 2010.


 

Maybe 3.5"? I am hoping to make it by spring 2010. I have started bunning.


----------



## latingirly020488 (Sep 26, 2009)

loulou82 said:


> Oh no! Why did she cut it? What service were you getting?


 
I wish I knew why! I didnt even see it coming. I was so pissed. How are you going to cut hair without asking and without me needing it!
I had my hair dusted not to long ago when I had a relaxer and my ends are on point. I was just getting a keratin treatment. I give up on stylist I am doing my own hair from now on. 

This was my hair before







Now this is my hair jacked up and uneven


----------



## SouthernStunner (Sep 26, 2009)

Its like 715 am Sunday here.  When my hubby gets up and takes some pics for me I will post them I promise.  I had so much swang yesterday that I hurt my neck turning my head from left to right.  I did pin curls for the first time last night so I hope it came out alright.

I know that I will not make it to APL by Dec but I am happy nonetheless.  When I was washing my hair I screamed and hubby ran in and said whats wrong did you mess up and ur bald?  Ladies I was screaming cause my hair was laying on my shoulder (still connected to my head).  It was so beautiful to see that my hard work paid off especially when I went to get a dusting and she barley did anything.

Anyway going back to sleep.  Its the weekend for petesake


----------



## The Princess (Sep 26, 2009)

SouthernStunner said:


> Its like 715 am Sunday here. When my hubby gets up and takes some pics for me I will post them I promise. I had so much swang yesterday that I hurt my neck turning my head from left to right. I did pin curls for the first time last night so I hope it came out alright.
> 
> I know that I will not make it to APL by Dec but I am happy nonetheless. When I was washing my hair I screamed and hubby ran in and said whats wrong did you mess up and ur bald? Ladies I was screaming cause my hair was laying on my shoulder (still connected to my head). It was so beautiful to see that my hard work paid off especially when I went to get a dusting and she barley did anything.
> 
> Anyway going back to sleep. Its the weekend for petesake


 

Oh I can't wait to see your pics. I get excited when I feel my hair on my back, when you know your hair has grown. Im so excited for you.


----------



## The Princess (Sep 26, 2009)

latingirly020488 said:


> Ladies ladies ladies!!! I am furious!! Had a set back caused by my great stylist who not only cut some of my hair without my permission but also cut it UNEVEN and now my hair looks jacked up No APL for me in December.. I was so close!! I am so angry!!!!!


 

OMGosh, Im so sorry to hear about the bad cut. Don't worry it will eventually grows back out.


----------



## The Princess (Sep 26, 2009)

latingirly020488 said:


> I wish I knew why! I didnt even see it coming. I was so pissed. How are you going to cut hair without asking and without me needing it!
> I had my hair dusted not to long ago when I had a relaxer and my ends are on point. I was just getting a keratin treatment. I give up on stylist I am doing my own hair from now on.
> 
> This was my hair before
> ...


 

OMGosh, you didn'td need a cut at all. Your ends were nice before.


----------



## ajacks (Sep 26, 2009)

latingirly020488 said:


> I wish I knew why! I didnt even see it coming. I was so pissed. How are you going to cut hair without asking and without me needing it!
> I had my hair dusted not to long ago when I had a relaxer and my ends are on point. I was just getting a keratin treatment. I give up on stylist I am doing my own hair from now on.


 
I can't believe the stylist did this.  You really have to watch these stylist.


----------



## latingirly020488 (Sep 26, 2009)

ajacks said:


> I can't believe the stylist did this. You really have to watch these stylist.


 
She was the best stylist to me until this happened. I am doing my own hair from now on! Im furious and I know im not crazy or overracting ya'll see the pics. How I wish reniece lived next door to me..sad:


----------



## ajacks (Sep 26, 2009)

latingirly020488 said:


> She was the best stylist to me until this happened. I am doing my own hair from now on! Im furious and I know im not crazy or overracting ya'll see the pics. How I wish reniece lived next door to me..sad:


 
That really sucks, especially since you thought you could trust her.  Yes, Reniece is a great stylist. If for some reason I could no longer to her or Breon I would be a DIYer as well.

Do you plan to do another trim to even it out again?


----------



## latingirly020488 (Sep 27, 2009)

ajacks said:


> That really sucks, especially since you thought you could trust her. Yes, Reniece is a great stylist. If for some reason I could no longer to her or Breon I would be a DIYer as well.
> 
> Do you plan to do another trim to even it out again?


 
Girl you are so lucky you have reniece. How many times a year does she dust/trim your ends?? I am going to leave my hair alone not going to even it out , im just going to have to rock that jacked up ends for a while until it gets longer I will trim it myself. I am never letting any other stylist near my hair with scissors.


----------



## SouthernStunner (Sep 27, 2009)

I hope you ladies enjoy.  The attached thumbnail is where I started from.  I began my stretch one month after this pic was taken


----------



## taz007 (Sep 27, 2009)

SouthernStunner!!!!

Very nice!!


----------



## delray712000 (Sep 27, 2009)

i pray that i make it and not even for the prizes


----------



## MA2010 (Sep 27, 2009)

SouthernStunner you are really making strides in your haircare journey. Growth Galore!!!!!


----------



## beans4reezy (Sep 27, 2009)

SouthernStunner, your progress is great! Nice job!


----------



## Reecie (Sep 27, 2009)

ITA. You are making great progress. Keep it up!!


----------



## The Princess (Sep 27, 2009)

SS,

Your hair has really grown. Its very thick and full. I love it.


----------



## ajacks (Sep 27, 2009)

latingirly020488 said:


> Girl you are so lucky you have reniece. How many times a year does she dust/trim your ends?? I am going to leave my hair alone not going to even it out , im just going to have to rock that jacked up ends for a while until it gets longer I will trim it myself. I am never letting any other stylist near my hair with scissors.


 

I usually get my ends trimmed twice a year, but this year I had it done three times to even out some damage that was caused when I used henna.


----------



## ajacks (Sep 27, 2009)

Very nice progress SouthernStunner! Do you plan to do another long stretch?


----------



## The Princess (Sep 27, 2009)

Just checking in: I DC'ed last night without heat, with LeKair Cholesterol and Olive Oil. 

5 of 16


----------



## SCarolinaGirl (Sep 27, 2009)

Southern Stunner your hair looks great!


----------



## Priss Pot (Sep 27, 2009)

I'm so anxious to make my goal!


----------



## flowinlocks (Sep 27, 2009)

SouthernStunner said:


> I hope you ladies enjoy. The attached thumbnail is where I started from. I began my stretch one month after this pic was taken


 

That's some nice progress you have made, it looks so shiny and healthy.


----------



## SpiritJunkie (Sep 27, 2009)

I have a major set back.  i had a friend do my touch up since my new growth is getting so thick and what a fukkin disaster!!

My hair dropped out on both sides and in the middle. i can't even wear a ponytail. such a tragedy.  i was hopping to hang up all my wigs for 2010 but that can't happen anymore.

Now I am debating if too:

Nurse it and wear wigs and continue with goals

or

cut it short.

I am also thinking of stretching my touch ups.


----------



## SouthernStunner (Sep 27, 2009)

ajacks said:


> Very nice progress SouthernStunner! Do you plan to do another long stretch?


 

Yeah I am going to stretch this time for about 8 months.  I want to relax again in May when my hubby gets back and we take the kids to Tokyo Disney.  Then I will stick to a 6 month stretch only relaxing in May (for the summer) and Nov (for the Holidays).  I noticed my edges have grown in very well and my hair is much thicker.  I am loving it and I owe it all to the ladies here in the challenge for encourgement and the growafrolong website for teaching me the Crown and Glory method.


----------



## lacreolegurl (Sep 27, 2009)

Priss Pot said:


> I'm so anxious to make my goal!



priss pot - your siggy is gorgeous!  i love your curls.


----------



## loulou82 (Sep 27, 2009)

SouthernStunner said:


> Then I will stick to a 6 month stretch only relaxing in *May (for the summer) and Nov (for the Holidays)*.



That's a good idea.


----------



## beans4reezy (Sep 27, 2009)

I flat ironed to do a length check today. I am so happy to say that I am ONE INCH away from APL. I think if I relaxed today (I am 27 weeks post) I would be just about there as even with using the heat, I am still working with major shrinkage.

I am stretching through Oct and Nov in the hopes of making the one inch I need for APL. I plan to do the same as you next year Southern Stunner, I am relaxing in June and December only.


----------



## The Princess (Sep 28, 2009)

beans4reezy said:


> I flat ironed to do a length check today. I am so happy to say that I am ONE INCH away from APL. I think if I relaxed today (I am 27 weeks post) I would be just about there as even with using the heat, I am still working with major shrinkage.
> 
> I am stretching through Oct and Nov in the hopes of making the one inch I need for APL. I plan to do the same as you next year Southern Stunner, I am relaxing in June and December only.


 

WOW I can't wait to see pics. I wish I could go that long without relaxing.


----------



## flowinlocks (Sep 28, 2009)

beans4reezy said:


> I flat ironed to do a length check today. I am so happy to say that *I am ONE INCH away from APL*. I think if I relaxed today (I am 27 weeks post) I would be just about there as even with using the heat, I am still working with major shrinkage.
> 
> I am stretching through Oct and Nov in the hopes of making the one inch I need for APL. I plan to do the same as you next year Southern Stunner, I am relaxing in June and December only.


 

 Congrats.!! I can't wait to see your update pics.


----------



## SouthernStunner (Sep 28, 2009)

Ok so I have to tell you ladies what happened yesterday.  I live in Guam which is in the middle of the Pacific.  We are in a storm watch and its suppose to be a bad one.  So bad that the grocery store on base is usually closed on Mondays and the Commander made them open so people can stock up now.  So DH and I were picking up some stuff and I happen to past an isle that had VO5 on sale for .49 the only thing that came to mind was ohhh I gotta stock up.  DH said if you dont put that down so we can get water and batteries!  I ran and got a second basket. 

Storm may be coming but I am gonna look good! 

And I aint ashamed.  I didnt tell anyone else this but I knew you ladies would understand.


----------



## flowinlocks (Sep 29, 2009)

SouthernStunner said:


> Ok so I have to tell you ladies what happened yesterday. I live in Guam which is in the middle of the Pacific. We are in a storm watch and its suppose to be a bad one. So bad that the grocery store on base is usually closed on Mondays and the Commander made them open so people can stock up now. So DH and I were picking up some stuff and I happen to past an isle that had VO5 on sale for .49 the only thing that came to mind was ohhh I gotta stock up. DH said if you dont put that down so we can get water and batteries! I ran and got a second basket.
> 
> Storm may be coming but I am gonna look good!
> 
> And I aint ashamed. I didnt tell anyone else this but I knew you ladies would understand.


 


That's funny, but I can soooo see myself doing the same thing.


----------



## loulou82 (Sep 29, 2009)

SouthernStunner said:


> Ok so I have to tell you ladies what happened yesterday.  I live in Guam which is in the middle of the Pacific.  We are in a storm watch and its suppose to be a bad one.  So bad that the grocery store on base is usually closed on Mondays and the Commander made them open so people can stock up now.  So DH and I were picking up some stuff and I happen to past an isle that had VO5 on sale for .49 the only thing that came to mind was ohhh I gotta stock up.  DH said if you dont put that down so we can get water and batteries!  I ran and got a second basket.
> 
> Storm may be coming but I am gonna look good!
> 
> And I aint ashamed.  I didnt tell anyone else this but I knew you ladies would understand.



 I would have done the same thing on one of my staples.


----------



## loulou82 (Sep 29, 2009)

beans4reezy said:


> I flat ironed to do a length check today. I am so happy to say that I am ONE INCH away from APL. I think if I relaxed today (I am 27 weeks post) I would be just about there as even with using the heat, I am still working with major shrinkage.
> 
> I am stretching through Oct and Nov in the hopes of making the one inch I need for APL. I plan to do the same as you next year Southern Stunner, I am relaxing in June and December only.



 That's great.


----------



## trendsetta25 (Sep 29, 2009)

SouthernStunner said:


> Ok so I have to tell you ladies what happened yesterday.  I live in Guam which is in the middle of the Pacific.  We are in a storm watch and its suppose to be a bad one.  So bad that the grocery store on base is usually closed on Mondays and the Commander made them open so people can stock up now.  So DH and I were picking up some stuff and I happen to past an isle that had VO5 on sale for .49 the only thing that came to mind was ohhh I gotta stock up.  DH said if you dont put that down so we can get water and batteries!  I ran and got a second basket.
> 
> Storm may be coming but I am gonna look good!
> 
> And I aint ashamed.  I didnt tell anyone else this but I knew you ladies would understand.



I'm reading this while walking to the train on my blackberry and ppl r looking at me like I'm a nut because I'm dying right now!!!! LOL TOO FUNNY!!!


----------



## The Princess (Oct 2, 2009)

Just Bumping......


----------



## Sapphire_chic (Oct 2, 2009)

my pixie braids are looking ratty already  i think i'm going to re-do the front few rows this time actually using parts lol and doing them tighter at the root.
i still think i can keep them until dec without being bored of them yay!


----------



## buddhas_mom (Oct 2, 2009)

I got a relaxer yesterday. It seems i have about 3 inches to go.


----------



## Aveena (Oct 2, 2009)

I am still aiming for APL in December.  I think I will make it finally!!


----------



## unalteredone (Oct 2, 2009)

Here's my September update.  I don't know why i have that weird little tail things sticking out, i guess i just flat ironed my hair weird.  I think i'm gonna make it guys!


----------



## BGT (Oct 2, 2009)

I know I haven't updated.... ever.  But I will let you all in on what I've been doing. Since August, I've been taking 5000 mg daily of biotin. I've been keeping out the flat-iron and rollersetting with every wash, using Hairveda hair oil, and trying to mix in air drying with a dryer. I tried to do a 16 week stretch, but with that biotin, I just can't make it  

So I am relaxing at 12 weeks tomorrow with ORS Olive Oil relaxer. I know it's a favorite on the board so I'll try it out.  I am also going to get my ends dusted. no more that 1/4 in. I lost my camera wallbash so I'll try to take pictures with my phone. I've never uploaded cell phone pics, so I hope they come out all right.


----------



## beans4reezy (Oct 2, 2009)

unalteredone said:


> Here's my September update. I don't know why i have that weird little tail things sticking out, i guess i just flat ironed my hair weird. I think i'm gonna make it guys!


 
YOU ARE going to make it! I am congratulating you in advance!!


----------



## The Princess (Oct 3, 2009)

unalteredone said:


> Here's my September update. I don't know why i have that weird little tail things sticking out, i guess i just flat ironed my hair weird. I think i'm gonna make it guys!


 

Keep doing what you doing and you are sure to make it.


----------



## The Princess (Oct 3, 2009)

BGT said:


> I know I haven't updated.... ever.  But I will let you all in on what I've been doing. Since August, I've been taking 5000 mg daily of biotin. I've been keeping out the flat-iron and rollersetting with every wash, using Hairveda hair oil, and trying to mix in air drying with a dryer. I tried to do a 16 week stretch, but with that biotin, I just can't make it
> 
> So I am relaxing at 12 weeks tomorrow with ORS Olive Oil relaxer. I know it's a favorite on the board so I'll try it out.  I am also going to get my ends dusted. no more that 1/4 in. I lost my camera wallbash so I'll try to take pictures with my phone. I've never uploaded cell phone pics, so I hope they come out all right.


 

Can't wait to see pics!!!


----------



## LaidBak (Oct 3, 2009)

Checking in and posting latest measurement.  Comparison to my start is in siggy pic.  I had my hair flat ironed at the salon today.  She didn't do as good a job as last time, so my hair has more of curl on the ends.   I can see where I've made some progress, but that area of see-thruness at my ends worries me.


----------



## SelfStyled (Oct 3, 2009)

Way to grow LaidBack- your hair is on your back-woo hoo.


----------



## Reecie (Oct 3, 2009)

LaidBak said:


> Checking in and posting latest measurement.  Comparison to my start is in siggy pic.  I had my hair flat ironed at the salon today.  She didn't do as good a job as last time, so my hair has more of curl on the ends.   I can see where I've made some progress, but that area of see-thruness at my ends worries me.



Your hair definitely grew!! Probably a good 3.5 - 4 inches by the looks of it.  What happened to your ends? Do you think you know what caused it?


----------



## Reecie (Oct 3, 2009)

unalteredone said:


> Here's my September update.  I don't know why i have that weird little tail things sticking out, i guess i just flat ironed my hair weird.  I think i'm gonna make it guys!



Girl, you are practically there!! It must be nice!!!  You'll definitely make it by December. Good work.


----------



## JayAnn0513 (Oct 3, 2009)

See my siggie for my latest update!


----------



## The Princess (Oct 3, 2009)

Well, I went to the hairdresser( I haven't been in a month and 1 one week). I got a much needed trim. No more than 1/4 of an inch, might be less than that ( I love my hairdresser, she know what a trim mean, cause she knows Im trying to grow my layers out. She stated she only trim off what needed). Well here is a progress pic. Im still in the running for APL by December 09. Im go try to stretch until the 1st week of December.


----------



## Reecie (Oct 3, 2009)

The Princess said:


> Well, I went to the hairdresser( I haven't been in a month and 1 one week). I got a much needed trim. No more than 1/4 of an inch, might be less than that ( I love my hairdresser, she know what a trim mean, cause she knows Im trying to grow my layers out. She stated she only trim off what needed). Well here is a progress pic. Im still in the running for APL by December 09. Im go try to stretch until the 1st week of December.



Great progress. It looks beautiful!


----------



## The Princess (Oct 3, 2009)

LaidBak said:


> Checking in and posting latest measurement. Comparison to my start is in siggy pic. I had my hair flat ironed at the salon today. She didn't do as good a job as last time, so my hair has more of curl on the ends. I can see where I've made some progress, but that area of see-thruness at my ends worries me.


 


Your hair is your back, thats good progess to me. Keep it up. You are well on your way to APL.


----------



## JayAnn0513 (Oct 3, 2009)

The Princess said:


> Well, I went to the hairdresser( I haven't been in a month and 1 one week). I got a much needed trim. No more than 1/4 of an inch, might be less than that ( I love my hairdresser, she know what a trim mean, cause she knows Im trying to grow my layers out. She stated she only trim off what needed). Well here is a progress pic. Im still in the running for APL by December 09. Im go try to stretch until the 1st week of December.




Looks great! You are well on your way to meeting your goal!


----------



## trendsetta25 (Oct 3, 2009)

Just checking in. I'm ending my 15wks stretch on the 9th. I CAN'T WAIT! Any tips on what I should do to my hair before I get it professionally relaxed so that I can get amazing, healthy, bone straight results?
I took my sewn in out last night but haven't gotten around to taking out the braids. I oiled my scalp with some Shakti Oil, tied my hair up and went to sleep. I'm going to run to the mall and the bss store today to pick up the raved Mane n Tail detangler and some PC for my hair. 
Oh how I love the fall...I can rock a cute wool hat and not worry about taking these pre-school braids out. I can't risk looking like a hot mess when I'm hitting the mall up...lol.


----------



## NuBraveHeart (Oct 3, 2009)

ok, here is my "progress" pic.  i posted about the same in the Bootcamp thread a second ago.  i'm afraid i'm not really seeing the growth that i would like to see, but perhaps that's just because i haven't straightened to do a length check at all.  i'm also having problems keeping ANY scarves on my head at night.  sleeping too wild.

also, the update pic on the right, is only of HALF of my hair out.  the front half is in cornrows.  so i suppose i have a small victory in the thickness and fullness of my hair, as the june pic on the left looks as thick with ALL of my hair out.  that's about it.  see ya in december.


----------



## The Princess (Oct 3, 2009)

NuBraveHeart said:


> ok, here is my "progress" pic. i posted about the same in the Bootcamp thread a second ago. i'm afraid i'm not really seeing the growth that i would like to see, but perhaps that's just because i haven't straightened to do a length check at all. i'm also having problems keeping ANY scarves on my head at night. sleeping too wild.
> 
> also, the update pic on the right, is only of HALF of my hair out. the front half is in cornrows. so i suppose i have a small victory in the thickness and fullness of my hair, as the june pic on the left looks as thick with ALL of my hair out. that's about it. see ya in december.


 

When you flatiron it will be super thick and pretty. You have alot of NG.


----------



## LaidBak (Oct 3, 2009)

Reecie said:


> Your hair definitely grew!! Probably a good 3.5 - 4 inches by the looks of it.  What happened to your ends? Do you think you know what caused it?



I remember now.  I had an area of breakage that was only 3 inches long on that side. I discovered it earlier this year.  It was very pronounced because that side was so much less full than the other.  I concentrated my use of growth aids on that spot for a while and it grew back to where the fullness is almost even.  But of course its never going to truly 'catch up' with the ends unless I trim.   And that ain't gonna happen no time soon--LOL!!
I'll start dusting again when I reach APL, maybe.


----------



## Reecie (Oct 3, 2009)

*Checking in for my October length check!! I am embarking on a personal 4 month bunning/no heat challenge to reach APL. I definately will NOT be making it this December, but hopefully I'll reach my goal at the beginning of next year.​*





erplexed If any are interested in my personal challenge... more detail are in my blog.​


----------



## Reecie (Oct 3, 2009)

LaidBak said:


> I remember now.  I had an area of breakage that was only 3 inches long on that side. I discovered it earlier this year.  It was very pronounced because that side was so much less full than the other.  I concentrated my use of growth aids on that spot for a while and it grew back to where the fullness is almost even.  *But of course its never going to truly 'catch up' with the ends unless I trim.   And that ain't gonna happen no time soon--LOL!!*
> I'll start dusting again when I reach APL, maybe.



Girl, I know exactly what you mean.   I think I need a little dusting, but since I'll be bunning for the next 4 months, I think I'll just wait.  It's hard to give up that length when you're fighting for APL. I totally understand.


----------



## loulou82 (Oct 3, 2009)

The Princess said:


> Well, I went to the hairdresser( I haven't been in a month and 1 one week). I got a much needed trim. No more than 1/4 of an inch, might be less than that ( I love my hairdresser, she know what a trim mean, cause she knows Im trying to grow my layers out. She stated she only trim off what needed). Well here is a progress pic. Im still in the running for APL by December 09. Im go try to stretch until the 1st week of December.



Congrats on the progress! You're thisclose to APL.


----------



## SelfStyled (Oct 3, 2009)

The Princess- your hair grows sooo fast. You are so gonna make it for Dec- Hooray!

Reecie- How tall are you?  Your hair looks really long to me.  I'm thinking your tall so that from shoulders to APL is a long distance- am I making any sense at all, lol?

Nubraveheart- IA with the Princess I can see progress I just think with all of that NG there is major shrinkage going on.

Laidbak- I can relate to you I have a breakage problem in the center back- so if your are looking at the back of my head my ends appear thin too.  I am giving up bunning for a while to see if I can hurry my progress along in this area.


----------



## Priss Pot (Oct 3, 2009)

I straightened my hair the other day.  I know I'm definitely gonna meet my goal by the end of December.


----------



## LaidBak (Oct 3, 2009)

SelfStyled said:


> The Princess- your hair grows sooo fast. You are so gonna make it for Dec- Hooray!
> 
> Reecie- How tall are you?  Your hair looks really long to me.  I'm thinking your tall so that from shoulders to APL is a long distance- am I making any sense at all, lol?
> 
> ...




Actually, bunning is what helped me.  Because I was fake bunning and French twisting every day for work I was able to apply growth aids every night.  I was using BT and OCT alternately and I didn't have to worry about over oiling or weighing my hair down because it was going to be all tied up.


----------



## HarlemHottie (Oct 3, 2009)

Reecie said:


> *Checking in for my October length check!! I am embarking on a personal 4 month bunning/no heat challenge to reach APL. I definately will NOT be making it this December, but hopefully I'll reach my goal at the beginning of next year.​*




Girl I would give a WEEKS pay to figure out how to get your bun right...


----------



## Reecie (Oct 3, 2009)

SelfStyled said:


> Reecie- How tall are you?  Your hair looks really long to me.  I'm thinking your tall so that from shoulders to APL is a long distance- am I making any sense at all, lol?



*Hey Girl, yeah you're making sense.  I have been thinking the same thing.  I'm about 5'7. This APL thing is really taking me FOREVER. I think I have a long torso, but I'm not sure. I still need about 3 inches to make it!! *


----------



## FluffyRed (Oct 3, 2009)

I'm outta the challenge.

Setback city.

Had to cut two inches off :-(


----------



## LaidBak (Oct 3, 2009)

FluffyRed said:


> I'm outta the challenge.
> 
> Setback city.
> 
> Had to cut two inches off :-(



Aww fluffyred, what happened???


----------



## taz007 (Oct 3, 2009)

FluffyRed said:


> I'm outta the challenge.
> 
> Setback city.
> 
> Had to cut two inches off :-(



Awww... big hugs to you Red


----------



## SouthernStunner (Oct 4, 2009)

FluffyRed said:


> I'm outta the challenge.
> 
> Setback city.
> 
> Had to cut two inches off :-(


 

I am sorry you had to cut 2 inches.  What happened?  We all will have a setback in our journey but what's important is that we learn from them.  Maybe that is not what you wanted to hear but I send you e-hugs galore!!!!!!


----------



## glamchick84 (Oct 4, 2009)

lol i don't think i will make it either! i'm about 5'9, i have a long neck and back lol maybe next year


----------



## Fhrizzball (Oct 4, 2009)

So here's my update for the month. I haven't took any length checks of my hair since December so it's a shock to me too. I still not sure if i'm APL in the front just barely I believe but i'm stoked that I am in the back and the I can reach my hand under and pull it. A few month ago I could never have done that. 

I ordered some Mizani Thermasmooth (there was a deal on ebay) so I'm contemplating straightening my hair I have that itch now so I need to get it out of my system. I'm paranoid that this isn't my real length so I may just wait till next year in the spring to get it done. I guess that would really put the hair line to the test if my hair won't revert too much in humidity. Even saran wraps makes it revert for me.

I was in pixie braids w/o extensions for the past two weeks but I made them too small so they started quasi locing on me. I'm in the process of converting them to big twists which now looks actually decent on me. Before I always had to do mini twists which took forever to put in, a hassle to take out, and damaged my ends in the process. My ends are so smooth now that it doesn't feel like my hair, it may be the henna, the PS or maybe my new products. Sorry for rambling I'm just exciting that my hair is actually growing even though it still doesn't feel long to me. That won't be until it's SL curly but who knows when that'll be.


----------



## LaidBak (Oct 4, 2009)

glamchick84 said:


> lol i don't think i will make it either! i'm about 5'9, i have a long neck and back lol maybe next year



You know what, I am 5' 8" with a long neck too.  I never factored that into my hair growth expectations.  It never even crossed my mind.  Maybe I should revise my goals.


----------



## Gemini350z (Oct 4, 2009)

Yea I guess I was really never in this challenge to begin with.  lol I dont know why I expected I could make it to APL by December.  I most have thought I grew an inch a month for a hot minute.  lol Maybe December 2010!!  Thats more feasible.


----------



## simplyconfident (Oct 4, 2009)

The Princess said:


> Well, I went to the hairdresser( I haven't been in a month and 1 one week). I got a much needed trim. No more than 1/4 of an inch, might be less than that ( I love my hairdresser, she know what a trim mean, cause she knows Im trying to grow my layers out. She stated she only trim off what needed). Well here is a progress pic. Im still in the running for APL by December 09. Im go try to stretch until the 1st week of December.


 

wonderfull progress!!


----------



## beans4reezy (Oct 4, 2009)

The Princess said:


> Well, I went to the hairdresser( I haven't been in a month and 1 one week). I got a much needed trim. No more than 1/4 of an inch, might be less than that ( I love my hairdresser, she know what a trim mean, cause she knows Im trying to grow my layers out. She stated she only trim off what needed). Well here is a progress pic. Im still in the running for APL by December 09. Im go try to stretch until the 1st week of December.


 
Your hair LOOKS GREAT! It looks like it is grazing APL now, by the time you relax again, you will DEFINITELY be there! Nice progress!!


----------



## simplyconfident (Oct 4, 2009)

Reecie said:


> *Hey Girl, yeah you're making sense.  I have been thinking the same thing. I'm about 5'7. This APL thing is really taking me FOREVER. I think I have a long torso, but I'm not sure. I still need about 3 inches to make it!! *


 


glamchick84 said:


> lol i don't think i will make it either! i'm about 5'9, i have a long neck and back lol maybe next year


 


LaidBak said:


> You know what, I am 5' 8" with a long neck too. I never factored that into my hair growth expectations. It never even crossed my mind. Maybe I should revise my goals.


 

I totally agree on the height thing...you short divas have it made :buttkick:!!!! I'm 5'10 and APL seems soooo far awayn


----------



## The Princess (Oct 4, 2009)

Gemini350z said:


> Yea I guess I was really never in this challenge to begin with. lol I dont know why I expected I could make it to APL by December. I most have thought I grew an inch a month for a hot minute. lol Maybe December 2010!! Thats more feasible.


 
Look how much you have grown throughout the journey. Thats always keep me motivated.


----------



## The Princess (Oct 4, 2009)

beans4reezy said:


> Your hair LOOKS GREAT! It looks like it is grazing APL now, by the time you relax again, you will DEFINITELY be there! Nice progress!!


 

I hope so, thats why im stretching till the first week of DEC, that will be over 12 weeks for me. I want to be full APL. Thanks for the support.


----------



## winona (Oct 4, 2009)

Hope it is not to late.  i have been strictly PS for alittle over a month and I have noticed my hair is definitely loving it.  I should be APL by the end of Dec.


----------



## Fhrizzball (Oct 4, 2009)

The Princess said:


> I hope so, thats why im stretching till the first week of DEC, that will be over 12 weeks for me. I want to be full APL. Thanks for the support.



I agree your hair looks APL already to me so just imagine what it'll look like once December hits. Good luck with your stretching.


----------



## danigurl18 (Oct 5, 2009)

Hello ladies! Sorry I been gone for a while.. my computer broke  I am currently in kinky twists and I plan on taking them out next week.. I will do a length check and definately post!


----------



## xquisitduchess (Oct 5, 2009)

i dont know how long it will take me to be apl but it seems that my hair keeps getting thicker and i have alot of new growth i am 9weeks post in that pic but it hardly seems longer... i am getting a relaxer in a week or 2...maybe with my new growth straight i will see more of a difference....but as far as been APL by december i dont know about that one....


----------



## The Princess (Oct 5, 2009)

xquisitduchess said:


> i dont know how long it will take me to be apl but it seems that my hair keeps getting thicker and i have alot of new growth i am 9weeks post in that pic but it hardly seems longer... i am getting a relaxer in a week or 2...maybe with my new growth straight i will see more of a difference....but as far as been APL by december i dont know about that one....


 
OMGosh, you hair is so thick. When you relax, you going to see a big difference. Whatever you doing, Keep it up.


----------



## flowinlocks (Oct 6, 2009)

Sweetg said:


> I have a major set back. i had a friend do my touch up since my new growth is getting so thick and what a fukkin disaster!!
> 
> *My hair dropped out on both sides and in the middle*. i can't even wear a ponytail. such a tragedy. i was hopping to hang up all my wigs for 2010 but that can't happen anymore.
> 
> ...


 
 I'm so sorry this happened to you, Have you decided what you're going to do yet? Are the parts that are broke off down to the scalp?




unalteredone said:


> Here's my September update. I don't know why i have that weird little tail things sticking out, i guess i just flat ironed my hair weird. I think i'm gonna make it guys!


 
 I think you're going to make it also.



LaidBak said:


> Checking in and posting latest measurement. Comparison to my start is in siggy pic. I had my hair flat ironed at the salon today. She didn't do as good a job as last time, so my hair has more of curl on the ends. I can see where I've made some progress, but* that* *area of see-thruness at my ends worries me*.


 
Nice progress Laidback!! Don't worry about that area, that's the oldest hair. And it just slowly needs to be trimmed away. I think it will take me about another 6 to 8 months before I trim off all the pre LHCF/Ayurveda hair. Just give those ends a little extra tlc. you are def. on the right track.



JayAnn0513 said:


> See my siggie for my latest update!


 

Nice. 




The Princess said:


> Well, I went to the hairdresser( I haven't been in a month and 1 one week). I got a much needed trim. No more than 1/4 of an inch, might be less than that ( I love my hairdresser, she know what a trim mean, cause she knows Im trying to grow my layers out. She stated she only trim off what needed). Well here is a progress pic. Im still in the running for APL by December 09. Im go try to stretch until the 1st week of December.


 
Wow your hair grows fast! You look APL to me also, I can't wait to see your Dec. update.






Reecie said:


> *Checking in for my October length check!! I am embarking on a personal 4 month bunning/no heat challenge to reach APL. I definately will NOT be making it this December, but hopefully I'll reach my goal at the beginning of next year.​*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Keep up the good work, you are well on your way. 




FluffyRed said:


> I'm outta the challenge.
> 
> Setback city.
> 
> Had to cut two inches off :-(


 

I'm so sorry Fluffy, what happened??




Kusare said:


> So here's my update for the month. I haven't took any length checks of my hair since December so it's a shock to me too. I still not sure if i'm APL in the front just barely I believe but i'm stoked that I am in the back and the I can reach my hand under and pull it. A few month ago I could never have done that.
> 
> I ordered some Mizani Thermasmooth (there was a deal on ebay) so I'm contemplating straightening my hair I have that itch now so I need to get it out of my system. I'm paranoid that this isn't my real length so I may just wait till next year in the spring to get it done. I guess that would really put the hair line to the test if my hair won't revert too much in humidity. Even saran wraps makes it revert for me.
> 
> ...


 

Uhmmm, you look APL to me congratulation!!





xquisitduchess said:


> i dont know how long it will take me to be apl but it seems that my hair keeps getting thicker and i have alot of new growth i am 9weeks post in that pic but it hardly seems longer... i am getting a relaxer in a week or 2...maybe with my new growth straight i will see more of a difference....but as far as been APL by december i dont know about that one....


 

I agree, I think you will see your progress when you get your touch up, be sure to show us your results.


----------



## The Princess (Oct 10, 2009)

Checkin in: Im 7 weeks post. Im DC'ing today with Suave Humctress, Aphogee 2 min Kertain and Coconut Oil w/heat 30 minutes. Then wet bun it up.


----------



## trendsetta25 (Oct 10, 2009)

*APL BY DEC. IS OFFICIALLY A NO FOR ME* 
So i got my hair relaxed this friday after my 14wk stretch and got a needed trim...it appears that my hair does grow 1/2 an inch a month because my stylist cut a little under an inch of my hair. attached you will see the dramatic (I'm being sarcastic) growth! 

FYI so someone has a post "how long did it take you to reach apl" *http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=235213* and i must say that this thread in my opinion is a debby downer. I've been going at this for almost a year (joined in Dec) and I've not seeing this significant growth everyone else is seeing. It's so depressing. And to make matters worse, my older sis is almost at BSL. Ive been using growth aids and protective styling but my hair refuses to grow no more than a 1/2 inch a month. My goal is to make it at the 3.5 mark on my shirt by December.

2nd FYI...apl according to my shirt is at 5 on the shirt...you cant see it because i cropped it off, but it's there.

Attached you will see my growth for the year so far (Dec, March, June, and Oct)...no miracles here . I took a picture right after i relaxed...as you can see I'm a believer in stretching my relaxers


----------



## Sapphire_chic (Oct 10, 2009)

sorry for the news trendsetta but your health and shine look on point, i also love your blunt ends


----------



## trendsetta25 (Oct 10, 2009)

Sapphire_chic said:


> sorry for the news trendsetta but your health and shine look on point, i also love your blunt ends




this message acutally put a smile on my face...thank you so much!!!! :Rose:


----------



## LaidBak (Oct 10, 2009)

Trendsetta25 you really made some great progress!!


----------



## trendsetta25 (Oct 10, 2009)

LaidBak said:


> Trendsetta25 you really made some great progress!!



Thanxs laidbak, maybe I have hairnerexia...I'm still not going to make apl by dec. How's everyone else doing?


----------



## SelfStyled (Oct 10, 2009)

Trendsetta your hair looks great.  It looks soooooooooo healthy.  I feel you on the slow growth, I really do.  That 1/2" doesn't sound like too much, but I swear I only get a 1/4" a month. Hang in there, you are doing all the right things, and it looks like you are doing a wonderful job retaining your length.


----------



## trendsetta25 (Oct 10, 2009)

You guys are the best. I guess health is what matters the most.


----------



## beans4reezy (Oct 10, 2009)

I'm still in here.  My hair is cornrowed and I am wiggin' it.  Today I washed with WEN Fig and DC'd with Mane and Tail/Egg/ Cocasta Oil....My ng felt so soft!! 

I am hanging on until December!


----------



## The Princess (Oct 11, 2009)

trendsetta25 said:


> *APL BY DEC. IS OFFICIALLY A NO FOR ME*
> So i got my hair relaxed this friday after my 14wk stretch and got a needed trim...it appears that my hair does grow 1/2 an inch a month because my stylist cut a little under an inch of my hair. attached you will see the dramatic (I'm being sarcastic) growth!
> 
> FYI so someone has a post "how long did it take you to reach apl" *http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=235213* and i must say that this thread in my opinion is a debby downer. I've been going at this for almost a year (joined in Dec) and I've not seeing this significant growth everyone else is seeing. It's so depressing. And to make matters worse, my older sis is almost at BSL. Ive been using growth aids and protective styling but my hair refuses to grow no more than a 1/2 inch a month. My goal is to make it at the 3.5 mark on my shirt by December.
> ...


 
I say keep doing what you doing, its growing and that all that matter. Plus your hair is growing and you have pics to prove it. Whats your reggie, Im trying to do a long stretch myself.


----------



## carameldelight87 (Oct 11, 2009)

trendsetta25 said:


> Attached you will see my growth for the year so far (Dec, March, June, and Oct)...no miracles here . I took a picture right after i relaxed...as you can see I'm a believer in stretching my relaxers



Don't get too down. I notice that between March and June ur length doesn't change but the appearance of ur hair SIGNIFICANTLY changes. It looks healthy and gorgeous!! So that is definitely a victory. Congrats on ur progress, girl!


----------



## DaPPeR (Oct 11, 2009)

Ok. I am actually happy with my progress now ladies after seeing it through pictures. This is my 1 year comparison…not much but I am getting there!

Dry Puffs after airdrying with coconut oil:
September 2008




September 2009





Ponytails:
September 2008




September 2009


----------



## FluffyRed (Oct 11, 2009)

SouthernStunner said:


> I am sorry you had to cut 2 inches. What happened? We all will have a setback in our journey but what's important is that we learn from them. Maybe that is not what you wanted to hear but I send you e-hugs galore!!!!!!


 
I messed up my porosity by overusing vinegar at a previous no-lye touchup and it is _still_ over-porous.  The ends were colored and would not hold a curl at all.  Now thinking I might need to do a lye touchup.  This is my last resort!!


----------



## glamchick84 (Oct 11, 2009)

Trendsetta, hang in there!! you have blunt healthy thick ends...when you finally make APL it will be a beautiful thing..and Dapper that ponypuff really grew, hang in there girl!!! OKay here is my updates, we might have to extend this challenge to march 2010 because it's not looking to good for me either.LOL



 
My ends are so freaking thin, I just wanna chop them off....But I'm starting to believe that's just how my hair will always be.


----------



## Sapphire_chic (Oct 11, 2009)

*nooo* glamchick, dont cut. they dont look thin to me, ok they are not like the thickest of thick but your hair looks like it has so much movement and it looks like your ends are healthy. wait a few months because it looks like APL is right around the corner. 

My ends are sooo uneven but every month that goes sees them filling in. I think my hair grows very unevenly

(of course cut if it will make you happier about your hair )


----------



## The Princess (Oct 11, 2009)

DaPPeR said:


> Ok. I am actually happy with my progress now ladies after seeing it through pictures. This is my 1 year comparison…not much but I am getting there!
> 
> Dry Puffs after airdrying with coconut oil:
> September 2008
> ...


 

OMGosh your ponytail has most definately grew longer. I really like your puff as well.


----------



## The Princess (Oct 11, 2009)

glamchick84 said:


> Trendsetta, hang in there!! you have blunt healthy thick ends...when you finally make APL it will be a beautiful thing..and Dapper that ponypuff really grew, hang in there girl!!! OKay here is my updates, we might have to extend this challenge to march 2010 because it's not looking to good for me either.LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Just my opinion, I wouldn't chop off the ends. No reason too. They look nice to me. Leave the sissors at bay.


----------



## SCarolinaGirl (Oct 11, 2009)

Looks like I made APL.... and just in time for my wedding.  So can I claim it???

*Pic from February 09...*





*Oct 09*















I plan to stick around til December! Good luck ladies!


----------



## flowinlocks (Oct 11, 2009)

The Princess said:


> OMGosh your ponytail has most definately grew longer. I really like your puff as well.


 


ITA, Dapper I was just about to say the same thing.

Hang in there Trendsetta25, your hair shiny and healthy.


----------



## flowinlocks (Oct 11, 2009)

Sapphire_chic said:


> *nooo* glamchick, dont cut. they dont look thin to me, ok they are not like the thickest of thick but your hair looks like it has so much movement and it looks like your ends are healthy. wait a few months because it looks like APL is right around the corner.
> 
> My ends are sooo uneven but every month that goes sees them filling in. I think my hair grows very unevenly
> 
> (of course cut if it will make you happier about your hair )


 


The Princess said:


> Just my opinion, I wouldn't chop off the ends. No reason too. They look nice to me. Leave the sissors at bay.


 

I couldn't have said it better.


----------



## Sapphire_chic (Oct 11, 2009)

WOW futurescbride....claim it! claim it! if you dont, i will 
you looks to be full,  healthy, swangy APL well done 

:Copy of 2cool:

all the best on your wedding day.


----------



## Sapphire_chic (Oct 11, 2009)

back to say:

just looked at your progress and you have come from FAAAR far away in no time at all!

spill the beans hehe


----------



## The Princess (Oct 11, 2009)

futurescbride said:


> Looks like I made APL.... and just in time for my wedding.  So can I claim it???
> 
> *Pic from February 09...*
> 
> ...


 

OMGosh, Im so happy for you, your hair look luscious. Whats your reggie?

Your hair grew super fast too. Congrats for your wedding and your hair.


----------



## trendsetta25 (Oct 11, 2009)

The Princess said:


> I say keep doing what you doing, its growing and that all that matter. Plus your hair is growing and you have pics to prove it. Whats your reggie, Im trying to do a long stretch myself.



Basically i co-wash weekly with V05 Moisture Milks and DC with ORS Hair Mayo. My hair loves coconut oil and my scalp loves peppermint oil. I'm using MN (mixed with castor oil) to try to boost my growth but i'm running out. Since times are rough; when i run out, I'll just use up the rest of my OCT and MT. As far as moisture i have a glycerin and pure aloe juice mix that i keep in the fridge. I've had a bottle of ApHogee Keratin & Green  Tea Restructurizer that was just sittting in my stash...so i might start using that as well.

 i'm going to be very strict on myself for the rest of the year. I joined the *"Protective Stylin" for the last 3 months CHALLENGE! (http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=404710) 
*so i'll be bunning for the rest of October and weaving it up for Nov and Dec. i told my lil sis to hide my blow dryer and flat iron.


----------



## trendsetta25 (Oct 11, 2009)

futurescbride said:


> Looks like I made APL.... and just in time for my wedding.  So can I claim it???
> I plan to stick around til December! Good luck ladies!





CONGRATS ON THE WEDDING AND APL!!!! WOO WOO!!! 


SPILL THE REGI...LOL


----------



## glamchick84 (Oct 12, 2009)

Sapphire_chic said:


> *nooo* glamchick, dont cut. they dont look thin to me, ok they are not like the thickest of thick but your hair looks like it has so much movement and it looks like your ends are healthy. wait a few months because it looks like APL is right around the corner.
> 
> My ends are sooo uneven but every month that goes sees them filling in. I think my hair grows very unevenly
> 
> (of course cut if it will make you happier about your hair )



okay i'm not gonna do iti didn't have the guts to do it anyway. plus my dh would be piss



The Princess said:


> Just my opinion, I wouldn't chop off the ends. No reason too. They look nice to me. Leave the sissors at bay.



i will, i only had one trim this year. 



flowinlocks said:


> I couldn't have said it better.


Thanks



The Princess said:


> OMGosh, Im so happy for you, your hair look luscious. Whats your reggie?
> 
> Your hair grew super fast too. Congrats for your wedding and your hair.



yes i am so standing by for your regi.


----------



## beans4reezy (Oct 12, 2009)

glamchick84 said:


> OKay here is my updates, we might have to extend this challenge to march 2010 because it's not looking to good for me either.LOL


 
I wouldn't be so sure. You look to be maybe an inch or less for APL. I think you just may get it by December


----------



## KizzieNapps (Oct 12, 2009)

I forgot to post my update for September but I think I have made it to APL!!! My hair is about an inch past CBL length on the side and is at APL in the back. I think I'll straighten again for Christmas. In the meantime, I'm trying to figure out what to do with it during the winter. I'm debating on getting a diffuser or just trying to wear a twistout. I just know I wont feel like twisting it up each night 

This is a pic of my hair when I straightened at the end of August






Here's my hair natural






HHG Ladies!


----------



## SelfStyled (Oct 12, 2009)

DaPPeR said:


> Ok. I am actually happy with my progress now ladies after seeing it through pictures. This is my 1 year comparison…not much but I am getting there!
> 
> Dry Puffs after airdrying with coconut oil:
> September 2008
> ...


 
Your puff looks lucious- Definitely thicker and longer. Good job Dapper.



glamchick84 said:


> Trendsetta, hang in there!! you have blunt healthy thick ends...when you finally make APL it will be a beautiful thing..and Dapper that ponypuff really grew, hang in there girl!!! OKay here is my updates, we might have to extend this challenge to march 2010 because it's not looking to good for me either.LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Awesome job Glamm!!! Just think once you get a set reggie, then it will be really on. 


futurescbride said:


> Looks like I made APL.... and just in time for my wedding.  So can I claim it???
> 
> *Pic from February 09...*
> 
> ...


I cannot believe how fast your hair grows.  Congrats on APL and the upcoming nuptials.





KizzieNapps said:


> I forgot to post my update for September but I think I have made it to APL!!! My hair is about an inch past CBL length on the side and is at APL in the back. I think I'll straighten again for Christmas. In the meantime, I'm trying to figure out what to do with it during the winter. I'm debating on getting a diffuser or just trying to wear a twistout. I just know I wont feel like twisting it up each night
> 
> This is a pic of my hair when I straightened at the end of August
> 
> ...


 
Congrats on APL! You look great in red, btw.


----------



## trendsetta25 (Oct 12, 2009)

KizzieNapps said:


> I forgot to post my update for September but I think I have made it to APL!!! My hair is about an inch past CBL length on the side and is at APL in the back. I think I'll straighten again for Christmas. In the meantime, I'm trying to figure out what to do with it during the winter. I'm debating on getting a diffuser or just trying to wear a twistout. I just know I wont feel like twisting it up each night
> 
> This is a pic of my hair when I straightened at the end of August
> 
> ...




CONGRATS ON MAKING IT PAST APL!!!! I'M SURE YOU'RE PAST IT BY NOW


----------



## simplyconfident (Oct 12, 2009)

_*kizzienapps*_: congrats on APL. i love your hair natural and straight!!
_*futuresbride*_: girl that hair grew something fast, and you retained it! congrats on making APL:waytogo:
_*glamchick84*_: your ends look good to me. if you think you need to trim i suggest you do so gradually. you'll be APL very very soon. 
_*dapper*_: that ponytail has grown a lot. congrats on your progress.

:update: i'm getting ready for my second trim of the year this saturday. i will post progress pics then. my hair has been looking kinda shabby to me, but i think it's because my ends look a little funky. i've been DC twice per week but slacking on the vitamins. i plan to take them daily for the rest of the year for optimual growth.:superbanana:


----------



## BGT (Oct 12, 2009)

My update is in my avatar. That was a curly rollerset, but I flatironed my hair (no pics) and I am just one inch from APL! I should get there by December


----------



## danigurl18 (Oct 12, 2009)

Congrats ladies!!


----------



## ChemistryGirl (Oct 13, 2009)

I haven't been in this thread in a while and in that time there have been so many updates with GREAT progress. Congrats to all those that made APL and keep up the good work to everyone else!

Here is my progress so far this year. First came thickness then length. I think I'm a slow grower. 

02/22/2009





05/26/2009





09/12/2009






And just for fun here's a flexirod set I did, I think this is my new fav non-bun protective style


----------



## Minnie (Oct 13, 2009)

Just checkin in.  Not much to update, I have been slacking for the past few weeks.  But I am focus again, just got individuals on Saturday.

Congrats Futurebride and KizzieNaps on making APL.


----------



## loulou82 (Oct 14, 2009)

UpDaTe: Tomorrow will be 3 weeks in my twists. It took a lot for me not to redo them constantly. I'll wash, DC, and re-twist this weekend and keep them in another 3 weeks.


----------



## DaPPeR (Oct 16, 2009)

Awwwww futurescbride's wedding is tomorrow. Congratulations on APL and ur wedding!


----------



## Sapphire_chic (Oct 17, 2009)

OOO I hope she has the best day ever!! and it must feel so good to have reached APL.


----------



## LaidBak (Oct 17, 2009)

Great progress ChemistryGirl!!!  And I too LOVE flexirods.  

Congrats and best wishes to FutureSCBride.  I guess she'll have to change that username now


----------



## Ganjababy (Oct 17, 2009)

Same here- extending it to March would be a great idea Anyone else agree?

Your hair looks amazing though glamchick84



glamchick84 said:


> Trendsetta, hang in there!! you have blunt healthy thick ends...when you finally make APL it will be a beautiful thing..and Dapper that ponypuff really grew, hang in there girl!!! OKay here is my updates, we might have to extend this challenge to march 2010 because it's not looking to good for me either.LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ruby True (Oct 17, 2009)

Hi,
longtime  lurker coming into the light
If  the challenge is  extended to March 2010 can I join ? My  current  length is my siggy and Im  1o wks  post.  I have  been this length forever.


----------



## simplyconfident (Oct 17, 2009)

I went to have my ends trimmed for the second time this year (this is a first for me and one of my 2009 hair goals which I'm very proud of achieving)!!!

So here is my progress thus far. I took the second pic just for fun to show my layers which I'm trying to grow out. I think I'm about 1/2-1 inch from APL (my ends are slightly curled under).


----------



## xquisitduchess (Oct 18, 2009)

i self relaxed...my hair came out texlaxed but thats okay my edges look alot better so dat makes up for it been underproccessed. Here is a picture of my hair airdried i will post another pic once i stop being lazy and i flat iron. I dont know how many more inches i need to be APL.


----------



## SouthernStunner (Oct 18, 2009)

Hey ladies,

For the most part I have been just lurking.  I dont think I will extend the challenge until March.  Someone else can take over the challenge and do a APL 2010 challenge.  I have really enjoyed this challenge with all of you and though I didnt make it myself I have enjoyed the ride!  

Please dont forget to check in often.  My last prize give away will be in the month of November and is worth 120.00.  I am really excited about this give away.

Blessings,
SouthernStunner


----------



## The Princess (Oct 18, 2009)

xquisitduchess said:


> i self relaxed...my hair came out texlaxed but thats okay my edges look alot better so dat makes up for it been underproccessed. Here is a picture of my hair airdried i will post another pic once i stop being lazy and i flat iron. I dont know how many more inches i need to be APL.


 

You might be APL already. You haven't flatiron yet and your hair looks super close to APL. Once you do flatiron, it will give you a better view of where you are at. I really hope you are.


----------



## beans4reezy (Oct 19, 2009)

The Princess said:


> You might be APL already. You haven't flatiron yet and your hair looks super close to APL. Once you do flatiron, it will give you a better view of where you are at. I really hope you are.


 
ITA, flat ironing your hair will put you right there!


----------



## Kurly K (Oct 20, 2009)

Is anyone elses hair APL in the front but not from the back?


----------



## PaleoChick (Oct 20, 2009)

BTW, KurlyK; BEAUTIFUL HAIR!!! 
As an update, I am two inches away from APL front and back, and deep in the center of the back of my head, I am about 3.5 inches (not bad considering 18 months ago I had a bald spot where a braid now resides), so I don't think I will be APL by Dec 2009, but I think I will be by 2010 (Jan or Feb the latest). I am still hanging in there, and I will be wiggin it still, at least until 5/1/10.


----------



## flowinlocks (Oct 20, 2009)

KizzieNapps said:


> I forgot to post my update for September but I think I have made it to APL!!! My hair is about an inch past CBL length on the side and is at APL in the back. I think I'll straighten again for Christmas. In the meantime, I'm trying to figure out what to do with it during the winter. I'm debating on getting a diffuser or just trying to wear a twistout. I just know I wont feel like twisting it up each night
> 
> HHG Ladies!


 
Congrats!! I love your natural style also.



BGT said:


> My update is in my avatar. That was a curly rollerset, but I flatironed my hair (no pics) and I am just one inch from APL! *I should get there by December*


 
 I would have to agree.



ChemistryGirl said:


> I haven't been in this thread in a while and in that time there have been so many updates with GREAT progress. Congrats to all those that made APL and keep up the good work to everyone else!
> 
> Here is my progress so far this year. First came thickness then length. I think I'm a slow grower.
> 
> ...


 
Congratulations to you as well, I love the rod set.



simplyconfident said:


> I went to have my ends trimmed for the second time this year (this is a first for me and one of my 2009 hair goals which I'm very proud of achieving)!!!
> 
> So here is my progress thus far. I took the second pic just for fun to show my layers which I'm trying to grow out. I think I'm about 1/2-1 inch from APL (my ends are slightly curled under).


 

Congratulations on your progress.




xquisitduchess said:


> i self relaxed...my hair came out texlaxed but thats okay my edges look alot better so dat makes up for it been underproccessed. Here is a picture of my hair airdried i will post another pic once i stop being lazy and i flat iron. I dont know how many more inches i need to be APL.


 
I think you'll be able to tell for sure once you flatiron, but you look close to me. 




Kurly K said:


> Is anyone elses hair APL in the front but not from the back?


 
I love your curls and your color.


----------



## MA2010 (Oct 26, 2009)

Keep growing ladies! Everyone has made great progress. I suppose if I had not have been so hair lazy with this pregnancy, I would be further along.....lol. 

I too may not make it in December. I guess I'll be joining the APL in 2010 crew


----------



## taz007 (Oct 26, 2009)

Kurly K said:


> Is anyone elses hair APL in the front but not from the back?



Yup, I am an inch PAST APL in the front but about  1 inch away from APL in the back, I believe.  I will be doing a length check today.


----------



## Reecie (Oct 26, 2009)

taz007 said:


> Yup, I am an inch PAST APL in the front but about  1 inch away from APL in the back, I believe.  I will be doing a length check today.



Nice! I can't wait to see your results!!


----------



## onyxmin (Oct 26, 2009)

Sign me in!!


----------



## taz007 (Oct 26, 2009)

I am at a coffee shop and decided to take a web cam pic.  Here is my "straightened" style.  I have got to learn how to use a flat iron .

I will have my DH take a length shot when I get home.


----------



## Miss AJ (Oct 27, 2009)

So whos gonna start the APL in 2010 challenge? Whoever does...add me to the list please!


----------



## msa (Oct 27, 2009)

Kurly K said:


> Is anyone elses hair APL in the front but not from the back?




It's higher in the front and lower in the back so people usually reach it first in the front. I think that's why we judge from the back.


----------



## Reecie (Oct 27, 2009)

taz007 said:


> Yup, I am an inch PAST APL in the front but about  1 inch away from APL in the back, I believe.  I will be doing a length check today.





taz007 said:


> I am at a coffee shop and decided to take a web cam pic.  Here is my "straightened" style.  I have got to learn how to use a flat iron .
> 
> I will have my DH take a length shot when I get home.



So Purdy!!  You are definitely on your way, Taz!


----------



## taz007 (Oct 27, 2009)

It seems like APL is a distant dream that I have been chasing forever!

I know of someone who is 4'11 and her hair looks so long!  But put that hair on my 5'9 1/2 body and it would look short.  My hair looks like it is getting bigger and not longer.

Ok, rant over.


----------



## flowinlocks (Oct 27, 2009)

taz007 said:


> It seems like APL is a distant dream that I have been chasing forever!
> 
> I know of someone who is 4'11 and her hair looks so long! But put that hair on my 5'9 1/2 body and it would look short. My hair looks like it is getting bigger and not longer.
> 
> Ok, rant over.


 

Taz I would kill for that thickness. I know how you feel though, I'm 5'9 myself so it seems like it takes forever for it to "look" long even though someone shorter may have the same length as us. Hang in there your hair is gorgeous.


----------



## Minnie (Oct 27, 2009)

taz007 said:


> *My hair looks like it is getting bigger and not longer.*


 
Ditto, I understand.

Your hair is looking good.  Nice progress


----------



## Sapphire_chic (Oct 27, 2009)

aaah taz I totally sympathise. 
i posted a blog of my latest flat iron but i'll post pics here too. this latest heat pass means i'll only be able to stretch it in Dec.

that reminds me..i can never flat iron my hair and get it to lay as long as it is when I pull it. so should we be claiming apl when it effortlessly falls there and not when we stretch it to breaking point (this is what i do when length checking...if i pull hard enough i'm almost bsl )


----------



## discodumpling (Oct 27, 2009)

I lightly flat ironed a week or 2 ago, & my bottom layer is scraping APL! I'll post the pic asap. I'm flat ironing again (tis the season LOL!) this weekend for my babyshower (if I have the energy) so i'll post those pics also.


----------



## Stiletto_Diva (Oct 27, 2009)

Just flat ironed my hair and did a much needed 1in trim. I'm ALMOST scraping APL. I don't think I'm going to make it. Here is my hair in Jan 2009 and the picture I took today.

I would say I need about three more inches to reach my goal. Maybe I will reach it by March 2010.


----------



## Amerie123 (Oct 27, 2009)

Mz. Princess said:


> Just flat ironed my hair and did a much needed 1in trim. I'm ALMOST scraping APL. I don't think I'm going to make it. Here is my hair in Jan 2009 and the picture I took today.
> 
> I would say I need about three more inches to reach my goal. Maybe I will reach it by March 2010.



great progress!!


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Oct 27, 2009)

I need to be in the "to be continued thread!" LOL  I won't be APL until the summer of 2010 or later.  That's what I get for being tall and with a big head ...


----------



## simplyconfident (Oct 27, 2009)

Mz. Princess said:


> Just flat ironed my hair and did a much needed 1in trim. I'm ALMOST scraping APL. I don't think I'm going to make it. Here is my hair in Jan 2009 and the picture I took today.
> 
> I would say I need about three more inches to reach my goal. Maybe I will reach it by March 2010.


 

girl your hair grew something fierce!!! great progress


----------



## taz007 (Oct 27, 2009)

Mz. Princess!!! Your hair looks really good!


----------



## flowinlocks (Oct 27, 2009)

Sapphire_chic said:


> aaah taz I totally sympathise.
> i posted a blog of my latest flat iron but i'll post pics here too. this latest heat pass means i'll only be able to stretch it in Dec.
> 
> that reminds me*..i can never flat iron my hair and get it to lay as long as* *it is when I pull it*. so should we be claiming apl when it effortlessly falls there and not when we stretch it to breaking point (this is what i do when length checking...if i pull hard enough i'm almost bsl )
> ...


 
Lol I know exactly what you mean.



Mz. Princess said:


> Just flat ironed my hair and did a much needed 1in trim. I'm ALMOST scraping APL. I don't think I'm going to make it. Here is my hair in Jan 2009 and the picture I took today.
> 
> I would say I need about three more inches to reach my goal. Maybe I will reach it by March 2010.


 
Nice progress.


----------



## DaPPeR (Oct 27, 2009)

I took my sew-in down...DC'in then washin tommorrow.My hair is growing! I'm soo happy.


----------



## flowinlocks (Oct 27, 2009)

Small update, I did my touch up and used a heat pass. I think I may be closer to apl by Dec. than I had originally thought.


----------



## taz007 (Oct 27, 2009)

flowinlocks said:


> Small update, I did my touch up and used a heat pass. I think I may be closer to apl by Dec. than I had originally thought.



  Wow, FlowinLocks!!!  Your hair has grown so much!!


----------



## spacetygrss (Oct 27, 2009)

Great job ladies.

I'm about 3/4-1 inch away from JUST reaching APL right now in the front, so there's a good chance that I'll be able to claim in by the end of December or middle of January.


----------



## flowinlocks (Oct 27, 2009)

taz007 said:


> Wow, FlowinLocks!!! Your hair has grown so much!!


 

Lol, thanks looking at it in a pic. does help me to see progress, Although sometimes I do suffer from hair anorexia.


----------



## Fhrizzball (Oct 27, 2009)

wow the very tip is touching APL i believe. You'll be there by the deadline for sure. Great progress!

I really wanna straighten my hair I bought the mizani thermasmooth line and everything but when it comes down to it I'm too intimidated. Each time I had direct heat on my head something goes wrong but I'm more knowledgeable now so...

Then again I still have some heat damaged strands and my edges could use some thickening up so maybe I shouldn't tempt fate.

Almost 2 months left! Yes we can!


----------



## Minnie (Oct 28, 2009)

I agree, FlowingLocks the very tip is APL.

Congrats.... great progress


----------



## SelfStyled (Oct 29, 2009)

taz007 said:


> It seems like APL is a distant dream that I have been chasing forever!
> 
> 
> I know of someone who is 4'11 and her hair looks so long! But put that hair on my 5'9 1/2 body and it would look short. My hair looks like it is getting bigger and not longer.
> ...


 
Taz- I am amazed at how fast your hair grows. It definitely looks thicker and longer. 



Mz. Princess said:


> Just flat ironed my hair and did a much needed 1in trim. I'm ALMOST scraping APL. I don't think I'm going to make it. Here is my hair in Jan 2009 and the picture I took today.
> 
> I would say I need about three more inches to reach my goal. Maybe I will reach it by March 2010.


 
Wow- Fantastic progress since Jan



AtlantaJJ said:


> I need to be in the "to be continued thread!" LOL I won't be APL until the summer of 2010 or later. That's what I get for being tall and with a big head ...


 
Blingtastic mami- Your hair looks so beautiful and healthy.



flowinlocks said:


> Small update, I did my touch up and used a heat pass. I think I may be closer to apl by Dec. than I had originally thought.


 
What can I say FL- you are the poster child for Ayurveda.  Keep up the wonderful work, cause your hair looks beautiful.


----------



## Sapphire_chic (Oct 29, 2009)

flowinlocks! you will be there before dec for sure.


----------



## Amerie123 (Oct 29, 2009)

taz007 said:


> It seems like APL is a distant dream that I have been chasing forever!
> 
> I know of someone who is 4'11 and her hair looks so long! But put that hair on my 5'9 1/2 body and it would look short. My hair looks like it is getting bigger and not longer.
> 
> Ok, rant over.


 

OMG, I didn't know you were that tall. You look much shorter. But, I guess one cannot really tell judging from these pics..


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Oct 29, 2009)

taz007 said:


> It seems like APL is a distant dream that I have been chasing forever!
> 
> I know of someone who is 4'11 and her hair looks so long! But put that hair on my 5'9 1/2 body and it would look short. My hair looks like it is getting bigger and not longer.
> 
> Ok, rant over.


Taz I'm 6 feet tall so I know its going to take twice as much hair for me to get any length, plus I have a big head and a long neck, I have my work cut out for me!  
Its all good, I'll get there one day...It won't be Dec. '09 I tell ya, but I'll get there one day!


----------



## discodumpling (Oct 29, 2009)

Lightly flat ironed with Maxiglide...As I said before i'm barely scraping APL.  I'm excited to see what 2010 holds in store for my hair!


----------



## taz007 (Oct 29, 2009)

amazing said:


> OMG, I didn't know you were that tall. You look much shorter. But, I guess one cannot really tell judging from these pics..



My big 'ole head is making my body look shorter!

AtlantaJJ, yes it will take LONG time to get to our goals!


----------



## flowinlocks (Oct 29, 2009)

discodumpling said:


> Lightly flat ironed with Maxiglide...As I said before i'm barely scraping APL.  I'm excited to see what 2010 holds in store for my hair!


 
I was waiting for your update, Wow you have came a long way. I remember when you were first trying to cover your tat. Congratulations!!


----------



## taz007 (Oct 29, 2009)

Discodumpling,

Wow, nice growth!


----------



## discodumpling (Oct 29, 2009)

Thanks much ladies. Flowinlocks the tat is almost covered! Although now i'm experiencing a bit of hairanorexia  APL is NOT enough! LOL!


----------



## flowinlocks (Oct 29, 2009)

discodumpling said:


> Thanks much ladies. Flowinlocks the tat is almost covered! Although now* i'm experiencing a bit of hairanorexia*  *APL is NOT enough!* LOL!


 

I know right??


----------



## Sapphire_chic (Oct 29, 2009)

hmmm I dont think i'll reach something i will be satisfied calling apl by Dec 09, hopefully by '10.
good luck to the rest of you ladies, i know you'll do it!


----------



## SCarolinaGirl (Oct 29, 2009)

Hey ladies I'm back from my wedding/honeymoon. I will post a pic of my hairstyle that I wore for the wedding as soon as I get my pro pics back!


----------



## SelfStyled (Oct 29, 2009)

Way to grow Disco Dumpling. Great progress.

OMG(oodness)- Congrats FuturebrideSC on your  pregnancy.


----------



## taz007 (Oct 29, 2009)

Futurescbride,

I cannot wait to see those pics!!! 

Congratulations on the new little one!!


----------



## Minnie (Oct 30, 2009)

DiscoDumpling....Nice progress.

Congrat Futurebride on your pregnancy.


----------



## The Princess (Oct 31, 2009)

Well I got my hair wash and blowdried and skipped out on the flatiron cause its raining outside. Im 10 weeks post trying to make it to 15 weeks, my roots is crazy thick right now. 

Here is a couple of pics I took today.


----------



## The Princess (Oct 31, 2009)

futurescbride said:


> Hey ladies I'm back from my wedding/honeymoon. I will post a pic of my hairstyle that I wore for the wedding as soon as I get my pro pics back!


 

Congrats on the pregnancy. Can't wait to see pics either.


----------



## Shay72 (Oct 31, 2009)

The Princess said:


> Well I got my hair wash and blowdried and skipped out on the flatiron cause its raining outside. Im 10 weeks post trying to make it to 15 weeks, my roots is crazy thick right now.
> 
> Here is a couple of pics I took today.


 
Your hair looks beautiful.  You have made it.  Just think when you do relax.


----------



## taz007 (Oct 31, 2009)

The Princess said:


> Well I got my hair wash and blowdried and skipped out on the flatiron cause its raining outside. Im 10 weeks post trying to make it to 15 weeks, my roots is crazy thick right now.
> 
> Here is a couple of pics I took today.


Wow, your hair is BEAUTIFUL!   You are definitely APL and then some.  Good job!


----------



## flowinlocks (Oct 31, 2009)

The Princess said:


> Well I got my hair wash and blowdried and skipped out on the flatiron cause its raining outside. Im 10 weeks post trying to make it to 15 weeks, my roots is crazy thick right now.
> 
> Here is a couple of pics I took today.


 

Your hair is gorgeous! Congratulations on making APL!!


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Oct 31, 2009)

Well, ladies, I am transitioning to natural, and am bowing out of the APL by December 2009 challenge (mostly because I keep getting the urge to cut my thin ends caused by my last set of braids). I'm gonna try to transition for at least a year, so maybe I will make APL in 2010, but it will be short-lived,. 

Good luck to all my hair sistas striving to make APL by December, and congrats to all of you who have made it ahead of schedule!!!
:blowkiss:


----------



## Platinum (Oct 31, 2009)

The Princess said:


> Well I got my hair wash and blowdried and skipped out on the flatiron cause its raining outside. Im 10 weeks post trying to make it to 15 weeks, my roots is crazy thick right now.
> 
> Here is a couple of pics I took today.


 

Your hair is beautiful! Great job!


----------



## flowinlocks (Nov 1, 2009)

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> Well, ladies, I am transitioning to natural, and am bowing out of the APL by December 2009 challenge (mostly because I keep getting the urge to cut my thin ends caused by my last set of braids). I'm gonna try to transition for at least a year, so maybe I will make APL in 2010, but it will be short-lived,.
> 
> Good luck to all my hair sistas striving to make APL by December, and congrats to all of you who have made it ahead of schedule!!!
> :blowkiss:


 


Good luck with your transtion!! BTW I love the new siggy.


----------



## flowinlocks (Nov 1, 2009)

futurescbride said:


> Hey ladies I'm back from my wedding/honeymoon. I will post a pic of my hairstyle that I wore for the wedding as soon as I get my pro pics back!


 

Can't wait to see them. Congrats. on your little one.


----------



## The Princess (Nov 1, 2009)

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> Well, ladies, I am transitioning to natural, and am bowing out of the APL by December 2009 challenge (mostly because I keep getting the urge to cut my thin ends caused by my last set of braids). I'm gonna try to transition for at least a year, so maybe I will make APL in 2010, but it will be short-lived,.
> 
> Good luck to all my hair sistas striving to make APL by December, and congrats to all of you who have made it ahead of schedule!!!
> :blowkiss:


 

You will most definately make it in 2010. Maybe you can hide your ends so you won't get the urge to cut.


----------



## Reecie (Nov 1, 2009)

The Princess said:


> Well I got my hair wash and blowdried and skipped out on the flatiron cause its raining outside. Im 10 weeks post trying to make it to 15 weeks, my roots is crazy thick right now.
> 
> Here is a couple of pics I took today.



Wow!!! You're hair has grown so much in 4-5 months!! What is your reggie? I have to know.!! You're hair is beautiful.


----------



## SouthernStunner (Nov 1, 2009)

Ummmm Ms. Reecie do you have a tutorial on how to do your air dried bun????????


----------



## The Princess (Nov 1, 2009)

SouthernStunner said:


> Ummmm Ms. Reecie do you have a tutorial on how to do your air dried bun????????


 

Yeah her bun is very pretty.


----------



## The Princess (Nov 1, 2009)

Reecie said:


> Wow!!! You're hair has grown so much in 4-5 months!! What is your reggie? I have to know.!! You're hair is beautiful.


 

I just donated my pj products to my lil cousin, so I am able keep the products that I know work for me. 

I work out 4-5 days a week (military)

I wear a bun 99.9% of the time

I stretch my relaxer 10 weeks plus at the  minumum (This time im going for 15 weeks)

I visit the hair dresser once a month, maybe less than that if no special occassions.

I wet bun and air dry=no heat

Every week I wash with CON Shampoo Green Label (Old Version) I always follow up with CON Conditioner Purple Label (Old Version)

If I can, I co wash with: Shescentit Advocado Conditioner, V05 moisture Milks, Mizani Thermasmooth Conditioner, Aphogee 2 min Kertain, Mane N Tail conditioner, I rotate between these. 

I Deep Conditioner Every weekend on dry hair: LeKair Cholesterol w/Olive Oil, Shescenit  Bannana Brulee, Lustrasilk Shea Butter w/Mango, Suave Humecto w/coconut Oil, ORS Replenish Conditioner (Old Version). I rotate between these.

I love GVP Paul Mitchel Leave in Conditioner and Silicon Mix (major slip) for my wet buns. I rotate between these two.

Daily Moisturizers I use: Palmers Coconut Oil Hair Milk, Hawaiin Silky 14n1, Profective Break Free Daily Strength Moisturizer, HE LTR. Sometimes I just use water. I rotate between these. 

I seal with Hairveda Vatika Frosting and ORS Olive Oil Creme. I rotate between these two. 

I trim twice a year. 

I was on and off with OCT-I believe this jump start my growth. 

I relax with Regular Mizani Lye or Mizani Sensitive Scalp. I go to my stylist for my relaxer sessions.

I only comb my hair twice a week.  Wash/Co wash days and DC days.


----------



## cicilypayne (Nov 1, 2009)

The Princess said:


> Well I got my hair wash and blowdried and skipped out on the flatiron cause its raining outside. Im 10 weeks post trying to make it to 15 weeks, my roots is crazy thick right now.
> 
> Here is a couple of pics I took today.


 

Girl your doing it right...love your progress pics....you just inspired me to put that darn flat iron  Down!! down !!down!!!!.


----------



## Reecie (Nov 1, 2009)

The Princess said:


> I just donated my pj products to my lil cousin, so I am able keep the products that I know work for me.
> 
> I work out 4-5 days a week (military)
> 
> ...



Thats girl. That is very comprehensive!!  I appreciate it.  I am really starting to love my bunning. It can still look cute, feminine, and sexy.  I am doing a personal no heat/bunning challenge up until February so wish me luck. I am also stretching for 12 weeks (End of Nov) and then another 12 weeks (up to Feb). I hope I have a good as growth as you.!!!!!


----------



## Platinum (Nov 1, 2009)

I still have about 3 inches before I reach an uneven APL. I probably won't make full APL until summer 2010.  Congratulations to those that have reached/will reach their goal. The ladies that who don't make it, don't give up! 

Keep up the good work everyone!


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Nov 1, 2009)

The Princess said:


> You will most definately make it in 2010. Maybe you can hide your ends so you won't get the urge to cut.



I've been bunning, and just did a successful twist out, so I think I'll be able to keep myself from cutting. I really want to keep from BC-ing and try to transition for 2 years like Allandra did.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Nov 1, 2009)

flowinlocks said:


> Good luck with your transtion!! BTW I love the new siggy.



Thank you! I love him...er it, too!


----------



## Minnie (Nov 1, 2009)

Congrats Princess on making APL


----------



## LaidBak (Nov 2, 2009)

I checked and my ends look raggedy now.  Not sure what went wrong but I need a trim.  I'm debating whether or not to do it now or wait until this challenge is over.


----------



## Barbie83 (Nov 2, 2009)

almost.....almost.....just barrrrrrrely scraping.....

can I just get there already?!


----------



## flowinlocks (Nov 2, 2009)

Barbie83 said:


> almost.....almost.....just barrrrrrrely scraping.....
> 
> can I just get there already?!


 

You are really close, you will be there in no time.


----------



## Minnie (Nov 2, 2009)

Congrats Barbie83 it looks like you made APL to me. 

But by Dec 31 it will definitely be no doubt.


----------



## The Princess (Nov 2, 2009)

Barbie83 said:


> almost.....almost.....just barrrrrrrely scraping.....
> 
> can I just get there already?!


 

I say you are there, Claim it.  Congrats on making APL.


----------



## Barbie83 (Nov 2, 2009)

Thanks girls! I think I have a small case of hairorexia. Plus, in those pics, my boyfriend tugged on my hair to get every bit of length out of it. I dont wanna have to do that. I guess I just want full, undeniable APL (where the hair hangs at APL with no help). I just gotta be patient 

Princess, I'm tryin to get like you!


----------



## simplyconfident (Nov 2, 2009)

Congrats futurescbride on your pregnacy...I wish you all the best!

Congrats to Princes and Barbie on making APL. 

My AngleEyez I'm loving the your hair color and I happy about your decision to transition.:Copy of 2cool:

I don't think I will post an update pic unless I obtain a major growth spurt since my hair grows slow. Therfore, I plan to post my next updat pic at the end of the December. I have 1 inch to go utnil I graze APL. I can't wait to see what next year brings...


----------



## beans4reezy (Nov 3, 2009)

Barbie83 said:


> almost.....almost.....just barrrrrrrely scraping.....
> 
> can I just get there already?!


 
It looks like you've just about made it to me, CONGRATS!


----------



## The Princess (Nov 3, 2009)

LaidBak said:


> I checked and my ends look raggedy now. Not sure what went wrong but I need a trim. I'm debating whether or not to do it now or wait until this challenge is over.


 

I couldn't function well, when my ends were ragedy, and when I got them cut off, it was alot better. If they don't bother you, leave them alone, if they do, then cut them. So its no real answer just a personal peference.


----------



## jamaicalovely (Nov 4, 2009)

Checking in to see how you all were doing.  I'm amazed and proud you ladies have reached or are very close to APL.:woohoo:

I've made progress, but won't reach full APL until probably April/May. 

I had a huge setback in May.

Many of you already seen these photos in my Road to Recovery Thread.

December 08





October 09


----------



## RosesBlack (Nov 4, 2009)

So much beautiful progress. I'm really excited for everyone. Beautiful.


----------



## flowinlocks (Nov 4, 2009)

jamaicalovely said:


> Checking in to see how you all were doing. I'm amazed and proud you ladies have reached or are very close to APL.:woohoo:
> 
> I've made progress, but won't reach full APL until probably April/May.
> 
> ...


 

I can't tell you had a setback, your hair is recovering nicely.


----------



## Kurly K (Nov 4, 2009)

jamaicalovely said:


> Checking in to see how you all were doing.  I'm amazed and proud you ladies have reached or are very close to APL.:woohoo:
> 
> I've made progress, but won't reach full APL until probably April/May.
> 
> ...



wow look at that progress congrats!! ive seen u come along the whole way


----------



## The Princess (Nov 4, 2009)

flowinlocks said:


> I can't tell you had a setback, your hair is recovering nicely.


 
I agree with Flowinlocks. Your hair looks good.


----------



## HealthyHair2007 (Nov 4, 2009)

I am hoping to reach my goal or at least be very close. I am planning on switching my regi up till the end of the year. So far, looks like I have gained about 2 to 2.5 inches.
I am still washing twice a week, but every Wednesday I plan on doing a henna treatment, light Protein DC and Moisturize DC. On Sunday's I will wash, tea rinse, light Protein DC and Moisturize DC.
I will continue to use mega tek 3 to 4 times a week and moisturize every day sealing my ends. I guess I will do a back shot after my December touch up.
My style will be a continual bun. 
I am proud of all of us ladies. Keep up the good work.


----------



## jamaicalovely (Nov 4, 2009)

Thanks girls!


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Nov 4, 2009)

HealthyHair2007 said:


> I am hoping to reach my goal or at least be very close. I am planning on switching my regi up till the end of the year. So far, looks like I have gained about 2 to 2.5 inches.
> I am still washing twice a week, but every Wednesday I plan on doing a henna treatment, light Protein DC and Moisturize DC. On Sunday's I will wash, tea rinse, light Protein DC and Moisturize DC.
> I will continue to use mega tek 3 to 4 times a week and moisturize every day sealing my ends. I guess I will do a back shot after my December touch up.
> My style will be a continual bun.
> I am proud of all of us ladies. Keep up the good work.


If you are doing henna, you could probably skip the protein DC same day. Just do a deep moisturizing conditioning afterwards. And up your daily moisturizing while using MT (has protein in it). I'd hate to see you have a set back due to protein overload. If you are one of those lucky folks whose hair love protein, then do yo thang! Best of luck on reaching your goal!!!


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Nov 4, 2009)

jamaicalovely said:


> Checking in to see how you all were doing.  I'm amazed and proud you ladies have reached or are very close to APL.:woohoo:
> 
> I've made progress, but won't reach full APL until probably April/May.
> 
> ...



 Great Progress JL!!!!


----------



## HealthyHair2007 (Nov 4, 2009)

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> If you are doing henna, you could probably skip the protein DC same day. Just do a deep moisturizing conditioning afterwards. And up your daily moisturizing while using MT (has protein in it). I'd hate to see you have a set back due to protein overload. If you are one of those lucky folks whose hair love protein, then do yo thang! Best of luck on reaching your goal!!!


 
Thanks,
I think I am a protein lover. I have been doing this regi so far for a three weeks and things seem to be going well. I do agree the moisture need to be up'ed to maybe everyday.
First sign of protein overload, I wll drop the protein.
Thanks for the great concern. I appreciate it.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Nov 4, 2009)

HealthyHair2007 said:


> Thanks,
> I think I am a protein lover. I have been doing this regi so far for a three weeks and things seem to be going well. I do agree the moisture need to be up'ed to maybe everyday.
> First sign of protein overload, I wll drop the protein.
> Thanks for the great concern. I appreciate it.



Hey, what are hair-sisters for?  I just love how well everyone is doing, and I love to see progress towards individual goals.


----------



## SouthernStunner (Nov 4, 2009)

Giving you guys heads up.  The last and IMHO best prize give away will be this weekend.  Please stay tuned.............


----------



## Lei*Lei (Nov 5, 2009)

It's been a while since i posted my progress picserplexed

Everyone is looking great!!!

Here is where i have gotten so far....

Start of challenge in december:







About April/May (almost there, but not quite):







And now in November:






My new goal is now BSL by April 2010 (my 2 year anniverasry)


----------



## wish4length (Nov 5, 2009)

You guys are doing a wonderful job! 
I don't think I will make APL but I'm still trying.


----------



## danigurl18 (Nov 5, 2009)

I just took my weave down and I'm about to flatiron and take a pic..I'm kinda sad because I cut some of my hair on accident but at least it was in the middle lol..  wish me luck!


----------



## jaded_faerie (Nov 5, 2009)

Congrats on making APL Lei


----------



## Amerie123 (Nov 5, 2009)

Although I joined the challenge, I became just a lurker. For one, I realized it really was an unrealistic goal for that short time (for me). But I still enjoy the progress I see. 

If my "setback" isn't that bad as I think (didn't asses as it's been in strict braid and wig regi), then I should be around APL anywhere from JUL-SEP 2010.

Anyways, good job ladies who has been making progress and posting pics. Keep up the good work!!


----------



## Barbie83 (Nov 5, 2009)

fabulous progress, Lei*Lei!!


----------



## SouthernStunner (Nov 5, 2009)

HealthyHair2007 said:


> I am hoping to reach my goal or at least be very close. I am planning on switching my regi up till the end of the year. So far, looks like I have gained about 2 to 2.5 inches.
> I am still washing twice a week, but every Wednesday I plan on doing a henna treatment, light Protein DC and Moisturize DC. On Sunday's I will wash, tea rinse, light Protein DC and Moisturize DC.
> I will continue to use mega tek 3 to 4 times a week and moisturize every day sealing my ends. I guess I will do a back shot after my December touch up.
> My style will be a continual bun.
> I am proud of all of us ladies. Keep up the good work.


 

That is a lot of protein, please be careful we dont want to have a set back.


----------



## flowinlocks (Nov 5, 2009)

Lei*Lei said:


> It's been a while since i posted my progress picserplexed
> 
> Everyone is looking great!!!
> 
> ...


 

Congratuations on making APL!!!


----------



## Platinum (Nov 5, 2009)

Congratulations Lei*Lei!


----------



## Lei*Lei (Nov 5, 2009)

Thanks Ladies!!!




danigurl18 said:


> I just took my weave down and I'm about to
> flatiron and take a pic..I'm kinda sad because I cut some of my hair on accident but at least it was in the middle lol.. wish me luck!


 
Can't wait to see those pics!!!!


----------



## SouthernStunner (Nov 6, 2009)

Hi All,

I didnt make APL as you all know but I was urged by some of my hair sisters to post my one year progress nevertheless. As many of you know I did a one year relaxer stretch and attached is the link below. Please be gentle.

Blessings,

SouthernStunner 

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=9277256#post9277256


----------



## HealthyHair2007 (Nov 6, 2009)

SouthernStunner said:


> That is a lot of protein, please be careful we dont want to have a set back.


 
Thanks, I will pay close attention to breakage.


----------



## SouthernStunner (Nov 6, 2009)

PRIZE TIME PRIZE TIME

This is corny I know but for the life of me I couldnt think of some sort of trivia question for you lovely ladies so lets do this:  The first person to PM Me and tell me who was the 5th person to respond to my one year progress thread will win a prize and I must say its the best prize of the year and sadly the last.

In your PM I also need for you to name all of your hair appliances (blow dryer, flat irons, dryers, steamers) tell me all.  Then give me a wish list.


Good Luck and Blessings,
SouthernStunner


----------



## SouthernStunner (Nov 6, 2009)

Bump........................Ladies I am trying to give away a nice prize!!!!!!!


*EVEN IF YOU HAVE WON BEFORE YOU CAN STILL WIN THIS FINAL PRIZE.  GOOD LUCK*


----------



## Twix (Nov 6, 2009)

Whoopsie daisy...


----------



## SouthernStunner (Nov 6, 2009)

Thanks to all that responded.  We have a winner.  Flowinglocks has just won a STEAMER.

Blessings,
SouthernStunner


----------



## flowinlocks (Nov 6, 2009)

SouthernStunner said:


> Thanks to all that responded. We have a winner. Flowinglocks has just won a STEAMER.
> 
> Blessings,
> SouthernStunner


 

Thanks again and again SS!!

:bouncegre


----------



## Shay72 (Nov 6, 2009)

What a great prize.  Flowinlocks you will love it!


----------



## ajacks (Nov 6, 2009)

Wow, Flowinlocks enjoy your prize.  

Thanks SS for your generosity throughout this challenge!


----------



## flowinlocks (Nov 6, 2009)

Lol it took me long enough, my battery died in my mouse as I was about to answer. And to make matters worse I was answering the wrong question at first.


----------



## The Princess (Nov 7, 2009)

Lei*Lei said:


> It's been a while since i posted my progress picserplexed
> 
> Everyone is looking great!!!
> 
> ...


 

CONGRATS on you making APL.


----------



## The Princess (Nov 7, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> What a great prize. Flowinlocks you will love it!


 

Thats a good prize, Congrats.


----------



## The Princess (Nov 8, 2009)

Just checkin in: Wash w/CON and use SE Mega Silk conditioner. I didn't care for it nor the regular conditioner.  Im happy I just bought the packets. The Megasilk didn't do anything out the ordinary. However just shows all products are not for everyone. I will be going back to my ORS Replenish Conditioner. Now that gives me ubber softness and detangles well on my 10+weeks hair.


----------



## flowinlocks (Nov 8, 2009)

The Princess said:


> Just checkin in: Wash w/CON and use *SE *Mega Silk conditioner. *I didn't care for it nor the regular conditioner*. Im happy I just bought the packets. *The Megasilk didn't do anything out the* *ordinary*. However just shows all products are not for everyone. I will be going back to my ORS Replenish Conditioner. Now that gives me ubber softness and detangles well on my 10+weeks hair.


 

I didn't care for it either. I get better results from my Motions CPR and ORS.


----------



## simplyconfident (Nov 8, 2009)

The Princess said:


> Just checkin in: Wash w/CON and use SE Mega Silk conditioner. *I didn't care for it nor the regular conditioner*. Im happy I just bought the packets. The Megasilk didn't do anything out the ordinary. However just shows all products are not for everyone. I will be going back to my ORS Replenish Conditioner. Now that gives me ubber softness and detangles well on my 10+weeks hair.


 
i ran out and bought this as well and took it right back to Sally's for a refund. it just sat on my hair, but the scent is to die for. 

today is my wash day....i'm going to prepoo with Vatika frosting & ORS x 1 hr, shampoo with CON, DC with AlterEgo and Shescentit Banana Brulee, detangle with Aussie, not sure on my leave in yet, followed by a braidout...i know it seems like a lot but i'm trying to use up some products so i can focus on stables.


----------



## flowinlocks (Nov 8, 2009)

simplyconfident said:


> i ran out and bought this as well and *took it right back to Sally's for a refund*. it just sat on my hair, but the scent is to die for.
> 
> today is my wash day....i'm going to prepoo with Vatika frosting & ORS x 1 hr, shampoo with CON, DC with AlterEgo and Shescentit Banana Brulee, detangle with Aussie, not sure on my leave in yet, followed by a braidout...i know it seems like a lot but i'm trying to use up some products so i can focus on stables.


 

Lol, I took mine back also.


----------



## Fhrizzball (Nov 8, 2009)

So while having my hair "straight" I trimmed my hair which probably wasn't so smart but I always get a weird shape when trimming it curly. I'm CL again so I probably won't be back at APL until next summer but my hair feels nice and the V isn't that extreme anymore. I haven't had a really good trim since last November so I was overdue for one. I have my hair in small braids w/o extensions that after 2 or 3 weeks I will transfer into small twists and then after that big twists followed by a twistout. 

Congrats to everyone who made APL or even if they didn't and enjoy your steamer Flowinglocks!


----------



## aa9746 (Nov 8, 2009)

Quoted the wrong post.


----------



## aa9746 (Nov 8, 2009)

Lei*Lei said:


> It's been a while since i posted my progress picserplexed
> 
> Everyone is looking great!!!
> 
> ...


 
Congrats, keep it up!


----------



## PaleoChick (Nov 8, 2009)

Checking in...good news my hair is healthier. Bad news I am nowhere near APL. Congratulations to everyone who did make APL.


----------



## Minnie (Nov 9, 2009)

Congrats LeiLei for making APL


----------



## The Princess (Nov 13, 2009)

16 more days until I relax my hair. Im so excited. My 14 week stretch will be over. WOOHOO.


----------



## Reecie (Nov 13, 2009)

The Princess said:


> 16 more days until I relax my hair. Im so excited. My 14 week stretch will be over. WOOHOO.



Girl, I feel you.  I have 19 more days until my 12 week stretch is over.  I hope your new growth is what you expect. Can wait to see your comparison photos.


----------



## beans4reezy (Nov 13, 2009)

We're doing great ladies! I've got 5 more weeks before I can relax and straighten for a length check. I am still hopefull that I will be APL by the end of this year.


----------



## Nya33 (Nov 13, 2009)

Congrats ladies, I'm relaxing in 2 weeks and I'm still a long way off APL. The lady is not trimming me though I think my ends look fine!


----------



## flowinlocks (Nov 13, 2009)

beans4reezy said:


> We're doing great ladies!* I've got 5 more* *weeks before I can relax* and straighten for a length check. I am still hopefull that I will be APL by the end of this year.


 

I have about 5 more weeks also. We'll see what happens.


----------



## itismehmmkay (Nov 13, 2009)

SouthernStunner said:


> Ok ladies the previously thread has been deleted so if I don't have your name please PM me.
> As promised I am now printing the list of challengers and rules:
> *Rules*​
> *1.* Keep everyone posted on your progress and Heaven forbid your setbacks. We are all here to learn and support one another.
> ...






Oh wow!! lol I started a thread talking about APL by Dec'10...I see this is why folks kept asking if it was the official one.

OP Can you start a new one


----------



## The Princess (Nov 14, 2009)

Reecie said:


> Girl, I feel you. I have 19 more days until my 12 week stretch is over. *I hope your new growth is what you expect*. Can wait to see your comparison photos.


 

At the bolded: Me too. Im ready for it.


----------



## ajacks (Nov 14, 2009)

Still hopeful that I will be make APL by December 31st (well at least grazing it).  I'm still recovering from my henna fiasco which resulted in a 2-inch trim so I may not make it.  My final hair updates will be the second week of December.  

Congrats to those who've already reached their goal and good luck to those that are still trying.


----------



## SouthernStunner (Nov 14, 2009)

itismehmmkay said:


> Oh wow!! lol I started a thread talking about APL by Dec'10...I see this is why folks kept asking if it was the official one.
> 
> OP Can you start a new one


 



I would love to but I cant  .  My hubby just left a week ago for his deployment and I dont have as much free time on my hands with my twins.  He wont be back until May sometime.  If I cant do it whole heartidly (sp?) then I would rather not do it at all.  You ladies deserve more than something half azzed.
BUT I will join the next one and try to help the leader in any way that I can if she needs it.  Just let me know.

Blessings,
SouthernStunner


----------



## The Princess (Nov 15, 2009)

Well today im 12 weeks post. Im looking at my head and realized my hair does not look as bad(cause it still look a hotmes) as the last time I stretch 12 weeks. Like mention before, stretching takes practice. 

I realize I have been moisturizing more than cowashing. 

2 more weeks to go. 

I will be looking a hot mess for Thanksgiving, I will be in a bun. Im already putting it out there. I guess I can be creative and put the bun on the side with some bangs.


----------



## The Princess (Nov 15, 2009)

ajacks said:


> Still hopeful that I will be make APL by December 31st (well at least grazing it). I'm still recovering from my henna fiasco which resulted in a 2-inch trim so I may not make it. My final hair updates will be the second week of December.
> 
> Congrats to those who've already reached their goal and good luck to those that are still trying.


 

Never know, you hair might sneak up on you and be APL. That will be a great Christmas gift, huh.


----------



## complexsimplicity (Nov 18, 2009)

So before joining this thread I wouldn't care about someone else's progress but now I'm like so anxious to see everyone's year end update. Especially you ThePrincess. Hurry up and relax that hair girl! Lol.​


----------



## flowinlocks (Nov 18, 2009)

The very tip of my hair is grazing APL, I'm hoping for a super growth spurt between now and the end of Dec.


----------



## LaidBak (Nov 18, 2009)

After one year I gave myself a much need trim.  I didn't lose too much length. I am still hopeful that I will make it to APL by the deadline.


----------



## Solitude (Nov 18, 2009)

I think I'm going to make it...I need to get someone to help me take some length shots next month. I haven't done a length check in a few months.


----------



## beans4reezy (Nov 18, 2009)

flowinlocks said:


> The very tip of my hair is grazing APL, I'm hoping for a super growth spurt between now and the end of Dec.


 
Good for you!! I can't wait to see your update Flowinlocks!!


----------



## taz007 (Nov 18, 2009)

Wow, everyone has made some fantastic progress.  I hope that I can make it as well.  Can't wait until the big reveal in December!


----------



## BrownEyez22 (Nov 18, 2009)

Aww, I'm not gonna make it. I cut the back layer of my hair. I will be checking for end of the year progress shots though! 

Congrats to everyone who has made it already!


----------



## taz007 (Nov 19, 2009)

Hey All.

I just relaxed my hair yesterday with Phyto I (my hair just laughed at this relaxer.  Will use Phyto II from now on!)

I just uploaded a picture to my siggy that was taken 2 hours post.  How far am I from APL?

I will be relaxing one more time in December.


----------



## naturalpride (Nov 19, 2009)

taz007 said:


> Hey All.
> 
> I just relaxed my hair yesterday with Phyto I (my hair just laughed at this relaxer. Will use Phyto II from now on!)
> 
> ...


 
It looks like 2 inches from apl


----------



## The Princess (Nov 19, 2009)

complexsimplicity said:


> So before joining this thread I wouldn't care about someone else's progress but now I'm like so anxious to see everyone's year end update. Especially you ThePrincess. Hurry up and relax that hair girl! Lol.​


 



Im just as anxious as you. I thought I was go throw in the towel this week. My hair got so tangled, but i whip up a DC so im good now.

I got 11 days left.


----------



## The Princess (Nov 19, 2009)

taz007 said:


> Hey All.
> 
> I just relaxed my hair yesterday with Phyto I (my hair just laughed at this relaxer. Will use Phyto II from now on!)
> 
> ...


 

OMGosh your hair is beautiful and so thick. Lovely. 

Your hair grows fast too.


----------



## SelfStyled (Nov 19, 2009)

taz007 said:


> Hey All.
> 
> I just relaxed my hair yesterday with Phyto I (my hair just laughed at this relaxer. Will use Phyto II from now on!)
> 
> ...


 
GREAT progress Taz!!!


----------



## taz007 (Nov 19, 2009)

Thanks everyone.  It will be a miracle if I make APL by December


----------



## Taleah2009 (Nov 19, 2009)

Question.. for you ladies in the challenge..have you ever been APL before and now growing to it back, or is the longest your hair has been in your life??   I have dreams of being APL, but I never in my life have been beyond SL.


----------



## beans4reezy (Nov 19, 2009)

Taleah2009 said:


> Question.. for you ladies in the challenge..have you ever been APL before and now growing to it back, or is the longest your hair has been in your life?? I have dreams of being APL, but I never in my life have been beyond SL.


 
First time ever having hair this long...I am an inch away from APL


----------



## taz007 (Nov 19, 2009)

^^ This is the longest my hair has ever been in my life!  The longest that I have ever gotten before was barely shoulder length.


----------



## beans4reezy (Nov 19, 2009)

taz007 said:


> Thanks everyone. It will be a miracle if I make APL by December


 
Regardless, you have done an EXCELLENT job with your hair! It actually looks like it is grazing APL from your photo.


----------



## Minnie (Nov 19, 2009)

Taleah2009 said:


> Question.. for you ladies in the challenge..have you ever been APL before and now growing to it back, or is the longest your hair has been in your life?? I have dreams of being APL, but I never in my life have been beyond SL.


 

This the longest ever.  In the past I was happy just to cover my ears and forehead and celebrating if the any part of the back reached the shoulder/back area.


----------



## Minnie (Nov 19, 2009)

beans4reezy said:


> Regardless, you have done an EXCELLENT job with your hair! It actually looks like it is grazing APL from your photo.


 

I agree taz.  Your hair look great.  It is thick and healthy looking.  And you are sooo close to apl.  You really appear to have reached your goal.  I can't wait to see your year end pics.


----------



## simplyconfident (Nov 20, 2009)

TAZ your hair looks APL to me...


----------



## flowinlocks (Nov 20, 2009)

taz007 said:


> Hey All.
> 
> I just relaxed my hair yesterday with Phyto I (my hair just laughed at this relaxer. Will use Phyto II from now on!)
> 
> ...


 

Taz your hair is beautiful and lush as usual. You look suuuuper close I'm confident you'll make it.


----------



## loulou82 (Nov 20, 2009)

Taz, the 4 or 5 mark on your shirt looks APL to me. I can't see the marks from the angle of the pic but you look like you're already there or only need an inch.


----------



## loulou82 (Nov 20, 2009)

Taleah2009 said:


> Question.. for you ladies in the challenge..have you ever been APL before and now growing to it back, or is the longest your hair has been in your life??   I have dreams of being APL, but I never in my life have been beyond SL.



APL would be the longest my hair has even been.


----------



## Tinkerbell19 (Nov 20, 2009)

ok i cut my hair in short layers back in may (check my album) which of course i regret however i am almost there! i just had my daughters do a check for me and im 1/2 inch away from apl yippie!!!! i have been wearing buns this entire mth and will wear them until close to xmas then i will post a pic


----------



## taz007 (Nov 20, 2009)

Aww, thanks again everyone!

I cannot wait until December for the reveals.  There are some BEAUTIFUL heads of hair in here!

I think that I will do a progression pic from 2002 to December for my reveal.  My hair was thin, breaking and just tore up!  I would not grow beyond shoulder length.

LHCF has been a life saver for my hair!


----------



## taz007 (Nov 20, 2009)

Tinkerbell - I LOVE your hair color

Simplyconfident - You are SO close!

ThePrincess and FlowinLocks - I can't wait for your reveals!!


----------



## beans4reezy (Nov 21, 2009)

taz007 said:


> I think that I will do a progression pic from 2002 to December for my reveal. My hair was thin, breaking and just tore up! I would not grow beyond shoulder length.


 
Please do Taz. Showing your hair when it was breaking to now would be very inspirational to others on their hhj.


----------



## The Princess (Nov 22, 2009)

Checking in: im 13 weeks as of today. I will be prepping my hair this week for my relaxer on Sunday. Wish me luck.


----------



## beans4reezy (Nov 22, 2009)

^^^^^^Good luck! Can't wait to see your results!!


----------



## flowinlocks (Nov 22, 2009)

Good luck Princess. I know it's gonna look good, I can't wait for the pics.


----------



## taz007 (Nov 22, 2009)

Ooooo, I cannot wait for your update Princess!


----------



## Minnie (Nov 22, 2009)

Good luck Princess.


----------



## Minnie (Nov 22, 2009)

Hi ladies, my hair is a ham.  My braids are hanging and frizzy.  I really want to look descent on Thanksgiving since we are having a mini family reunion.  I am thinking about taking by braids down and re-doing them without resting or dcing with braids out.  Has anyone re-braided wihout resting?  And without setbacks?  Did you do anything special to the second set of braids to insure no damage?  We only have 5 weeks to go and I am trying my personal hide your hair challenge.


----------



## Fhrizzball (Nov 22, 2009)

Minnie said:


> Hi ladies, my hair is a ham.  My braids are hanging and frizzy.  I really want to look descent on Thanksgiving since we are having a mini family reunion.  I am thinking about taking by braids down and re-doing them without resting or dcing with braids out.  Has anyone re-braided wihout resting?  And without setbacks?  Did you do anything special to the second set of braids to insure no damage?  We only have 5 weeks to go and I am trying my personal hide your hair challenge.



You can always do a protein/dc treatment while in the braids to ensure that your hair will be strong enough. Also moving the parts around to cause lesser stress may be helpful as well.


----------



## loulou82 (Nov 22, 2009)

The Princess said:


> Checking in: im 13 weeks as of today. I will be prepping my hair this week for my relaxer on Sunday. Wish me luck.



Good luck!


----------



## SouthernStunner (Nov 22, 2009)

Minnie said:


> Hi ladies, my hair is a ham. My braids are hanging and frizzy. I really want to look descent on Thanksgiving since we are having a mini family reunion. I am thinking about taking by braids down and re-doing them without resting or dcing with braids out. Has anyone re-braided wihout resting? And without setbacks? Did you do anything special to the second set of braids to insure no damage? We only have 5 weeks to go and I am trying my personal hide your hair challenge.


 
I have never done the braids back to back without a break and I really wouldnt suggest it.  Good luck with your decision.


----------



## loulou82 (Nov 22, 2009)

Minnie: I haven't gone from one set to another without DCing or resting either.

*My UpDaTe*: I did a small length check yesterday to get a feel for how much further I have to go and I'm really excited! My hair officially rivals the longest it's even been before. Once I hit APL I don't know what I'll do with myself. Just 1.5 more inches needed! :superbanana:


----------



## SelfStyled (Nov 22, 2009)

^^^Umm looks like your there to me girlie.

Princess good luck with your touch up I can live vicariously through you.


----------



## HealthyHair2007 (Nov 22, 2009)

Update on my high protein/moisture journey....lol. Things seem to be going well. I am doing henna once a week. I did drop the protein dc after the henna.. being lazy but still adding the egg to the henna and doing the moisture dc. But everything is going good. I am getting an itch to put braids in till the end of dec, so ... I may do that...


----------



## flowinlocks (Nov 22, 2009)

loulou82 said:


> Minnie: I haven't gone from one set to another without DCing or resting either.
> 
> *My UpDaTe*: I did a small length check yesterday to get a feel for how much further I have to go and I'm really excited! *My hair officially rivals the longest it's even been before.* Once I hit APL I don't know what I'll do with myself. Just 1.5 more inches needed! :superbanana:


 

Feels good doesn't it?  Congratulations!!


----------



## taz007 (Nov 22, 2009)

loulou82 said:


> Minnie: I haven't gone from one set to another without DCing or resting either.
> 
> *My UpDaTe*: I did a small length check yesterday to get a feel for how much further I have to go and I'm really excited! My hair officially rivals the longest it's even been before. Once I hit APL I don't know what I'll do with myself. Just 1.5 more inches needed! :superbanana:


Looks like you have definitely made APL.  Congrats!!


----------



## Minnie (Nov 23, 2009)

Thank you ladies for your posts.  I am going to be intellgent first, and do what has been working for me all along.  Take it down, wash and dc with protein and mositurize allowing it to rest for a week.  I am going to try wearing a bun (first time)


----------



## The Princess (Nov 23, 2009)

loulou82 said:


> Minnie: I haven't gone from one set to another without DCing or resting either.
> 
> *My UpDaTe*: I did a small length check yesterday to get a feel for how much further I have to go and I'm really excited! My hair officially rivals the longest it's even been before. Once I hit APL I don't know what I'll do with myself. Just 1.5 more inches needed! :superbanana:


 

It looks like you are there. CONGRATS!!!


----------



## loulou82 (Nov 23, 2009)

flowinlocks said:


> Feels good doesn't it?  Congratulations!!




*YES IT DOES!*


Thanks ladies! I feel like I need one more inch to really put me at APL. I should be comfortably there by January/February.


----------



## danigurl18 (Nov 24, 2009)

Finally took out the weave and here is the final product! It looks like I got like 1/2 inch left 






 the back





 the front


----------



## The Princess (Nov 24, 2009)

danigurl18 said:


> Finally took out the weave and here is the final product! It looks like I got like 1/2 inch left
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


WOW...you go girl.  Looking good.


----------



## asummertyme (Nov 24, 2009)

keep up the great work ladies!!


----------



## flowinlocks (Nov 24, 2009)

danigurl18 said:


> Finally took out the weave and here is the final product! It looks like I got like 1/2 inch left
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


You are really close, I know you will make it. Congratulations!!


----------



## danigurl18 (Nov 24, 2009)

Thanks ladies! I'm trying


----------



## The Princess (Nov 29, 2009)

Well I got my relaxer and it turned out great. My beautician as always making jokes of me stretching, but she cool and make it happen with my hair. My hair is longer and it feel so good. When I got in the car today, my hair kept pulling cause I was leaning back in the seat on it and trying to move my head around. I hope yall understand what Im trying to say.

 Well anyway, here is a few pics. I just had her to flatiron it straight with no bump. It really didn't need a flatiron cause it was straight from the blowdryer. 

It super straight right now, however after a couple of washes it should be back to normal. 

Ok here are the pics: Don't mind the date on the pic, its wrong I had to change batteries during the process.


----------



## naturalpride (Nov 29, 2009)

The Princess said:


> Well I got my relaxer and it turned out great. My beautician as always making jokes of me stretching, but she cool and make it happen with my hair. My hair is longer and it feel so good. When I got in the car today, my hair kept pulling cause I was leaning back in the seat on it and trying to move my head around. I hope yall understand what Im trying to say.
> 
> Well anyway, here is a few pics. I just had her to flatiron it straight with no bump. It really didn't need a flatiron cause it was straight from the blowdryer.
> 
> ...


 
Your hair is amazing, so pretty Wonderful growth....Keep up the good work


----------



## SelfStyled (Nov 29, 2009)

Wow Princess- I am floored at your growth. Congrats on APL, your hair looks just gorgeous. I cannot wait to see where you will be come 2010.

Lucky for me I have a half wig that looks just like your hair- I will be faking it until I make it.


----------



## simplyconfident (Nov 29, 2009)

The Princess said:


> Well I got my relaxer and it turned out great. My beautician as always making jokes of me stretching, but she cool and make it happen with my hair. My hair is longer and it feel so good. When I got in the car today, my hair kept pulling cause I was leaning back in the seat on it and trying to move my head around. I hope yall understand what Im trying to say.
> 
> Well anyway, here is a few pics. I just had her to flatiron it straight with no bump. It really didn't need a flatiron cause it was straight from the blowdryer.
> 
> ...


 

:sweet: Princess that hair is gawgeous!!! Congrats on making APL....



*MY UPDATE*: I'm not going to make APL this year...I went in for my relaxer (yeap I changed my mind about transitioning, don't judge me) and some how ended up with an impromptu "trim". _History_: this has been my stylist who I've been going to off and on x 7 years but have not been to in over 6 months; the only reason i went to her this time is because I like how she applies relaxers w/ minimal overlapping; when she was getting ready to flatiron my hair she says "sit up straight" little did I know that meant she was about to trim!! Next thing I know I heard the scissors and it was too late. Now you see why she is my _old_ stylist right_!_ All she kept saying was "damn your hair has gotten so thick and long". I wanted to say "yeah since I stopped coming to give you my damn money" That's just that old school mentality that when you get a relaxer your suppose to get a trim which leads your hair no damn where!!!

I just had my ends trimmed 2 months prior by my _regular/new_ stylist who I see for occ. flatirons &tims because I trust only her with a pair of scissors since she knows how to dust/trim with only taking 1/4 inch off. I was doing so good y'all, only 2 trims in one year!!!  The good news is she only took off 1/2 inch but that was all my growth during my 9 week strech . I will still do a revell at the end of the month so stay tuned.


----------



## Tinkerbell19 (Nov 29, 2009)

I joined this challenge when it first started and I made it and a month early!  check out my thread 
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=422398


----------



## taz007 (Nov 29, 2009)

ThePrincess!! Your hair is absolutely beautiful!  Nice and full, too!  Congrats on definitely making APL and early too!


----------



## Minnie (Nov 29, 2009)

congrats Princess on making apl.


----------



## The Princess (Nov 29, 2009)

SelfStyled said:


> Wow Princess- I am floored at your growth. Congrats on APL, your hair looks just gorgeous. I cannot wait to see where you will be come 2010.
> 
> *Lucky for me I have a half wig that looks just like your hair*- I will be faking it until I make it.


 


SS, you are so silly. Thanks for your support. I be eyeing your half wigs and ponytails too.


----------



## The Princess (Nov 29, 2009)

Tinkerbell19 said:


> I joined this challenge when it first started and I made it and a month early!  check out my thread
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=422398


 
TB, you are APL to. Congrats



taz007 said:


> ThePrincess!! Your hair is absolutely beautiful! Nice and full, too! Congrats on definitely making APL and early too!


 
NO, your hair is full and thick, its very pretty. 





Minnie said:


> congrats Princess on making apl.


 
Thanks you very much


----------



## The Princess (Nov 29, 2009)

simplyconfident said:


> :sweet: Princess that hair is gawgeous!!! Congrats on making APL....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

WOW, im so sorry. Yeah I usually get 2 trims a year too. Well you know not to go back to her anymore. Also you stated you go to her cause she does minimal overlapping, just protect your previous hair with conditioner or oil. This is what I do, on top of what my beautician use on my hair as well. 

You really didn't need a trim if you just had one two months ago. Also she shouldv'e said something prior to her starting. Im sorry, but stuff like this really upsets me and make me appreciate my beautician even more. 

What do you plan on doing now, are you going to keep going to both hairdressers?


----------



## beans4reezy (Nov 29, 2009)

The Princess, I was waiting for your update!! YOUR HAIR LOOKS GREAT!!! You did a wonderful job!! You will be at  BSL before you know it! Are you in the 2010 Challenge?


----------



## flowinlocks (Nov 29, 2009)

The Princess said:


> Well I got my relaxer and it turned out great. My beautician as always making jokes of me stretching, but she cool and make it happen with my hair. My hair is longer and it feel so good. When I got in the car today, my hair kept pulling cause I was leaning back in the seat on it and trying to move my head around. I hope yall understand what Im trying to say.
> 
> Well anyway, here is a few pics. I just had her to flatiron it straight with no bump. It really didn't need a flatiron cause it was straight from the blowdryer.
> 
> ...


 

I knew I was gonna be drooling when I saw your hair. It's so pretty and thick. Congratulations on making APL!!!


----------



## danigurl18 (Nov 29, 2009)

Congrats Princess!!


----------



## RosesBlack (Nov 30, 2009)

You ladies are so inspiring. So much lovely hair and progress in here.

I think I'm going to straighten my hair in a few weeks for an actual update. I finally got a replacement comb attachment thingy for my dryer so I can try some of the natural methods of straightening my hair. I'm really hoping to hold out on relaxing my hair until March around my birthday.


----------



## The Princess (Nov 30, 2009)

beans4reezy said:


> The Princess, I was waiting for your update!! YOUR HAIR LOOKS GREAT!!! You did a wonderful job!! You will be at BSL before you know it! Are you in the 2010 Challenge?


 

Yes, I sure am. Im excited too.


----------



## Letta (Nov 30, 2009)

i don't think I'll be making it I thought I was almost there but it seems like my mind, eyes, and hair are all playing tricks on me. I may have to wait until January or so at this rate.  I'm so close tho. Its frustrating


----------



## LaidBak (Nov 30, 2009)

Well, December is tomorrow and I am not at APL.  Though I do have longer hair than I've ever had in my life. So I am pleased.  I'm getting my hair touched up on Wednesday.  I'll post a final shot then.
Congrats to those that made it!!!!


----------



## ResultsMayVary (Dec 1, 2009)

It's December 

APL??!!! I would have never thought back in October when I started this challenge that I could really make it this far. 

This board and trial and error are to thank! Hopefully next year I will be BSL (fingers crossed)

Let the next round of challenges begin


----------



## Nya33 (Dec 1, 2009)

Hey ya ladies!

I just got relaxed today in the salon so here are my progress pics from when i got relaxed in June 09 (my b'day) to date.

Relaxed Mizani BB sensitive scalp and process pretty painless this time. My hair was wrapped then flat ironed with GHD.

Still not APL, so see you next year - but it is growing!! lol 





June 09





 Sep 09





Sep 09 - Treat/trim






Dec 09


----------



## flowinlocks (Dec 1, 2009)

Nya33 said:


> Hey ya ladies!
> 
> I just got relaxed today in the salon so here are my progress pics from when i got relaxed in June 09 (my b'day) to date.
> 
> ...


 

Awesome progress. It looks nice and thick. you look close to apl.


----------



## flowinlocks (Dec 1, 2009)

NaturallyVoguish said:


> It's December
> 
> I am not APL but I am really close!!! I would have never thought back in October when I started this challenge that I could really make it this far.
> 
> ...


 

You look apl to me. Congratulations!!


----------



## flowinlocks (Dec 1, 2009)

LaidBak said:


> Well, December is tomorrow and I am not at APL. Though I do have longer hair than I've ever had in my life. So I am pleased. I'm getting my hair touched up on Wednesday. I'll post a final shot then.
> Congrats to those that made it!!!!


 

Can't wait to see your updates. I'm not due for my touch up till the 20th so I'll be posting my update then.


----------



## Nya33 (Dec 1, 2009)

flowinlocks said:


> Awesome progress. It looks nice and thick. you look close to apl.



Thanks, stretching has really helped! Im going to put it in a weave. It is too cold to have my hair out in london and need to protect those ends! I hope by next touch up in march i make it. Thanks for all the knowledge and encouragement ladies.


----------



## Minnie (Dec 1, 2009)

*NaturallyVoguish...  you look apl to me also.*
*Congratulations*


----------



## danigurl18 (Dec 1, 2009)

I think yall already seen my update.. i got an inch left.. pic is in my avatar if you haven't seen it


----------



## The Princess (Dec 1, 2009)

LaidBak said:


> Well, December is tomorrow and I am not at APL. Though I do have longer hair than I've ever had in my life. So I am pleased. I'm getting my hair touched up on Wednesday. I'll post a final shot then.
> Congrats to those that made it!!!!


 

I can't wait to see your progress. Also Dec is still a whole month, that another .5-1 inch worth of hair you can get.


----------



## The Princess (Dec 1, 2009)

flowinlocks said:


> You look apl to me. Congratulations!!


 

I agree, you are APL, Congrats and celebrate.


----------



## The Princess (Dec 1, 2009)

Nya33 said:


> Hey ya ladies!
> 
> I just got relaxed today in the salon so here are my progress pics from when i got relaxed in June 09 (my b'day) to date.
> 
> ...


 

You hair is super thick, getting thickness is half the battle, girl you accomplish alot right there.  Congrats!!!


----------



## The Princess (Dec 2, 2009)

Just checkin in..18 more days until its time for everyone big reveal. I can't wait to see everyone beautiful hair.


----------



## RosesBlack (Dec 2, 2009)

I think I'm going to keep stretching until January or February BUT, I got some new hair toys and I'm going to try and properly straighten my hair this weekend so I might have an actual update. I am SO excited I've been studying youtube videos and everything.


----------



## SCarolinaGirl (Dec 2, 2009)

Hey ladies... been MIA for a while. I plan to relax on 12/24 so I will update with my progress. Congrats to everyone who has made APL and congrats to everyone still working at it!


----------



## simplyconfident (Dec 2, 2009)

Here it is ladies...I've included pics from the start of my journey in 2008 for motivation. I've had lots of fun looking at all you ladies wonderful progress. Can't wait to see what next year holds. I can honestly say "this is the longest my hair has every been"!!! 














sorry for the rollers in the last pic i was in the middle of a braid out, lol
I'm a slow grower IMO, but I can hang with that *in my Tommy from Martin voice* "cuz I'm almost APL dawg"!!!!


----------



## SouthernStunner (Dec 2, 2009)

Hey Ladies,

I am so happy for all who have made it to APL this year.  CONGRTULATIONS!  For those of us that didnt make it dont be sad you are so much closer now then you were a year ago!  I will see those that did not make APL in the next APL challenge.  I myself have joined it as well as the BSL (or BSB) challenge.  Either way it will be the longest my hair has ever been.

Merry Christimas
SouthernStunner


----------



## flowinlocks (Dec 3, 2009)

simplyconfident said:


> Here it is ladies...I've included pics from the start of my journey in 2008 for motivation. I've had lots of fun looking at all you ladies wonderful progress. Can't wait to see what next year holds. I can honestly say "this is the longest my hair has every been"!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Your hair looks nice and healthy, congratulations on your progress!!


----------



## The Princess (Dec 3, 2009)

simplyconfident said:


> Here it is ladies...I've included pics from the start of my journey in 2008 for motivation. I've had lots of fun looking at all you ladies wonderful progress. Can't wait to see what next year holds. I can honestly say "this is the longest my hair has every been"!!!
> 
> http://www.pikistrips.com/clicked/30280258
> 
> ...


 



Your hair has grown alot and its very thick and full. I like it. You say you are a slow grower, however you are reataining what you grow and thats what is important.


----------



## beans4reezy (Dec 3, 2009)

I did a lc a week ago and it looks as if the back of my hair has reached APL. I wont be really happy though until I actually get it done and straightened, this will give me real results of where I am.  Crossing my fingers for APL!


----------



## LaidBak (Dec 3, 2009)

Well, just had my touch up.   I am no where near APL.  I guess I was overly ambitous.    :-(


----------



## flowinlocks (Dec 3, 2009)

LaidBak said:


> Well, just had my touch up. I am no where near APL. I guess I was overly ambitous. :-(


 



Hey that's ok you still have made wonderful progress. I remember when you were still trying to make SL, and look where you are now. It looks like the overall condition of your hair has improved as well. Congratulations!


----------



## LaidBak (Dec 3, 2009)

flowinlocks said:


> Hey that's ok you still have made wonderful progress. I remember when you were still trying to make SL, and look where you are now. It looks like the overall condition of your hair has improved as well. Congratulations!


 
It has improved tenfold!  I recently trimmed away some of those see thru ends.  I've added a new product to my reggie that helps me retain moisture better.  My hair is happy now!  I just have to sit back and let it do what it do.


----------



## Minnie (Dec 5, 2009)

update*   I not going to make APL.  My hair is soo uneven.  They left side is 2-3 inches longer than the right.  I going to cut it even.  It is still pretty healthy looking it is just growing uneven.  I noticed it in my last length check pic but now it is just crazy.  I  am going to the salon and have the stylist do it maybe next weekend, I will post pics then.


----------



## Carrie A (Dec 6, 2009)

Hey guys I'm back for a little update.  I'm about to wash my hair.  It is dry and detangled so I took a quick pic.  I'll take straightened pics at the end of the month.  But for now looks like my nape is there Yay!  I know I'm showing opposite sides but they are the same length.  I put my starting pic from December, which was a collar bone length nape for comparison.

ETA I added a post wash pic of my nape on the same side as the original.


----------



## Fhrizzball (Dec 6, 2009)

Carrie A said:


> Hey guys I'm back for a little update.  I'm about to wash my hair.  It is dry and detangled so I took a quick pic.  I'll take straightened pics at the end of the month.  But for now looks like my nape is there Yay!  I know I'm showing opposite sides but they are the same length.  I put my starting pic from December, which was a collar bone length nape for comparison.



Congrats you made it! Love your curls.


----------



## flowinlocks (Dec 6, 2009)

LaidBak said:


> It has improved tenfold! I recently trimmed away some of those see thru ends. *I've added a new product to my reggie* *that helps me retain moisture better*. My hair is happy now! I just have to sit back and let it do what it do.


 

Ahem, what product might that be?


----------



## flowinlocks (Dec 6, 2009)

Carrie A said:


> Hey guys I'm back for a little update. I'm about to wash my hair. It is dry and detangled so I took a quick pic. I'll take straightened pics at the end of the month. But for now looks like my nape is there Yay! I know I'm showing opposite sides but they are the same length. I put my starting pic from December, which was a collar bone length nape for comparison.
> 
> ETA I added a post wash pic of my nape on the same side as the original.


 


You are way past APL!! Congratulations!!


----------



## taz007 (Dec 8, 2009)

Here is my final pic of the year.  I straightened my hair yesterday and before I could get a decent pic, it frizzed up (it is raining here in California).

I made APL, I believe (just barely).


----------



## Fhrizzball (Dec 8, 2009)

taz007 said:


> Here is my final pic of the year.  I straightened my hair yesterday and before I could get a decent pic, it frizzed up (it is raining here in California).
> 
> I made APL, I believe (just barely).



Your hair is always nice and thick. You'll be full APL in no time. Congrats on making APL!


----------



## Reecie (Dec 8, 2009)

taz007 said:


> Here is my final pic of the year.  I straightened my hair yesterday and before I could get a decent pic, it frizzed up (it is raining here in California).
> 
> I made APL, I believe (just barely).



TAZZZZZZ!!!!! Congrats on making APL, girlie.  You did it!!!   evilbanana:  Now it's time for you to make BSL in a hurry.  Hey, what's your ultimate goal???


----------



## taz007 (Dec 8, 2009)

Reecie said:


> TAZZZZZZ!!!!! Congrats on making APL, girlie.  You did it!!!   evilbanana:  Now it's time for you to make BSL in a hurry.  Hey, what's your ultimate goal???


Thank you, Reecie!! My ultimate goal is MBL.  I think that is the longest length that I can handle.

Where is your pic??


----------



## Priss Pot (Dec 8, 2009)

I have a strong feeling that I'm at APL right now.  I will straighten come Christmas Eve (or the day before Christmas Eve).


----------



## nuggetrock (Dec 8, 2009)

Well ladies, I will not make it to APL by December...now aiming for March 2010...maybe April! 

Since I still have not figured out how to upload pics in a thread, I have them all in my LHCF album. Album cover is approx. a year ago..current length is in my siggy. 

I have gained some great length and knowledge over the last year and am looking forward to more in the next! Thank you for the challenge and the encouragement! APL 2010...here I come!


----------



## flowinlocks (Dec 8, 2009)

taz007 said:


> Here is my final pic of the year. I straightened my hair yesterday and before I could get a decent pic, it frizzed up (it is raining here in California).
> 
> I made APL, I believe (just barely).


 


:bouncegreCongratulations Taz!! You made it! I'm still jelly of your thickness.


----------



## Ltown (Dec 8, 2009)

Congratulation on all that made APL.


----------



## beans4reezy (Dec 8, 2009)

taz007 said:


> Here is my final pic of the year. I straightened my hair yesterday and before I could get a decent pic, it frizzed up (it is raining here in California).
> 
> I made APL, I believe (just barely).


 
Wow!! Great job Taz and congrats!!


----------



## taz007 (Dec 8, 2009)

I have come back to document my hair progress as promised.  Here goes...
*
July 2007*- 100% natural.  I fought and fought against the single strand knots and dryness.  Lost that battle 








*November 2007* - Pressed 100% natural hair.  Totally see-through, thin and damaged.  My bangs fell out (note the "comb from back" bangs ).  I ended up using "Photoshop" to "touch up" my hair in this holiday photo.





*
June 2008 *- Found LHCF in January 2009 after my "Comb from back" bangs completely fell out.  I did my first Phyto II relaxer here.






*
December 2008 *- Joined the APL by December 2009 Challenge (Best thing EVER!)








*June 2008* - Mid-challenge results





*
August 2009 *-Hair started to break or grow unevenly  Soo....








*August 2009* - I cut my hair!!!








*December 2009* - End of challenge pic.  Yay, I will not have to use Photoshop this year!







Sorry for such a lengthy post.  I hope this can be useful to someone.


----------



## Carrie A (Dec 8, 2009)

^^Inspirational. You should start your own thread.


----------



## flowinlocks (Dec 8, 2009)

Carrie A said:


> ^^Inspirational. You should start your own thread.


 


I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## taz007 (Dec 8, 2009)

Ok, y'all.  I will put it in the general thread now.  But you know posts have been kinda' rough lately


----------



## PrissyMiss (Dec 8, 2009)

taz007 said:


> Ok, y'all.  I will put it in the general thread now.  But you know posts have been kinda' rough lately



Taz I have a question, did you discover why your hair was growing in unevenly? And does your hair still grow uneven?

Great progress by the way.


----------



## taz007 (Dec 8, 2009)

qt_pie said:


> Taz I have a question, did you discover why your hair was growing in unevenly? And does your hair still grow uneven?
> 
> Great progress by the way.


Yes, I did figure out what it was.  The mirror in my bathroom allows my to see the right side of my head clearly and not good on the left side.  So I was thoroughly applying conditioners and treatments to my right side and not on my left.

Now, I make a concerted effort make sure that my left side is covered.


----------



## PrissyMiss (Dec 8, 2009)

Hmmm.... makes sense. Now I have to discover why one side of my head is doing that. I could've been Apl by now had it not been for that issue.


----------



## Minnie (Dec 8, 2009)

Congrats  Taz on making APL.


----------



## itismehmmkay (Dec 9, 2009)

SouthernStunner said:


> I would love to but I cant  .  My hubby just left a week ago for his deployment and I dont have as much free time on my hands with my twins.  He wont be back until May sometime.  If I cant do it whole heartidly (sp?) then I would rather not do it at all.  You ladies deserve more than something half azzed.
> BUT I will join the next one and try to help the leader in any way that I can if she needs it.  Just let me know.
> 
> Blessings,
> SouthernStunner




I totally understand and will surely be PMing you for help.  Here's the link to the new one:  I'll be using your guidelines for this one


----------



## The Princess (Dec 10, 2009)

taz007 said:


> Ok, y'all. I will put it in the general thread now. But you know posts have been kinda' rough lately


 

WOW your hair is so super thick, congrat on APL.


----------



## beans4reezy (Dec 11, 2009)

I think I made it!! *Just barely*, but I am *CLAIMING* IT!!!


----------



## glamchick84 (Dec 11, 2009)

*here are my results!!! maybe next year....i want full/thick/Blunt APL hair*


----------



## snillohsss (Dec 11, 2009)

Well I am about to start the new year off back and shoulder length.  My ends are just too thin for my liking now, and I am going to cut a few inches off.

I think this happened because I started to wear it straight more than I should ( thanks to my straight hair loving husband! @!#[email protected]#[email protected]), and as a result of the blowdrying, my hair thinned out.  So I am going to go back to my regi of no heat, and cut a few inches off after the new year so I can have thick hair again.


----------



## RosesBlack (Dec 12, 2009)

I don't think I'm going to make it. I had some breakage and whatnot when I was really sick and not able to eat much or take my vitamins. I'm going to continue my relaxer stretch and keep bunning. Hopefully I'll be there around my birthday in March.  

I semi straightened my hair last weekend and being sick took more of a toll than I thought.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Dec 12, 2009)

Well, even though I had dropped out of the challenge in November, I'm gonna still post my pics. I did well most of the year, but had a setback in September due to synthetic hair braids, and my ends thinned and broke considerably . So, I've decided to transition to natural and to focus on hair health before length. I'm a BKT'er now, and I'll be using that and human hair braids to continue my journey and will hopefully make APL by by fall of 2010. I plan to transition until my natural hair is at least shoulder-length stretched.

December, '08






February, '09





May, '09





August, '09





Setback happened after that

So I cut my bad ends off and am now here:

December, '09













So I lost about six months worth of progress and am back to where I was in May basically.


----------



## The Princess (Dec 12, 2009)

Your hair looks very healthy and thick. I like it.


----------



## ajacks (Dec 12, 2009)

Well, I had a set back this year (breakage from an improperly applied henna treatment) so I spent the second half of the year trying to even out the damage.  I believe I have had approximately 2-1/2 inches cut since June, so I find comfort in knowing that I would have made APL had I not had the damage. Currently I am about 2 inches away from APL.

*January 2009 (thick U-shaped ends)*






*June 2009 after henna fiasco (thin V-shape) *





Here are the pictures from today.  I am currently in a sew-in so my length check is based on the perimeter leave out hair. That's also why this section looks so thin.  The hair in the clip is the weave hair. 











I won't be joining the APL 2010 challenge, but I hope to make APL by February 2010.  

Thanks ladies for all the support this last year. Southern Stunner you did an excellent job hosting the challenge and offering such wonderful prizes along the way.  Congrats to those who reached their goals this year!


----------



## ajacks (Dec 12, 2009)

MyAngelEyez~C~U, sorry to hear about your setback but your ends are perfection.


----------



## flowinlocks (Dec 12, 2009)

beans4reezy said:


> I think I made it!! *Just barely*, but I am *CLAIMING* IT!!!


 
Congratulations!!! you made it!!



glamchick84 said:


> *here are my results!!! maybe next year....i want full/thick/Blunt APL hair*


 

Congratulations on the progress you have made this year.



snilloh said:


> Well I am about to start the new year off back and shoulder length. My ends are just too thin for my liking now, and I am going to cut a few inches off.
> 
> I think this happened because I started to wear it straight more than I should ( thanks to my straight hair loving husband! @!#[email protected]#[email protected]), and as a result of the blowdrying, my hair thinned out. So I am going to go back to my regi of no heat, and cut a few inches off after the new year so I can have thick hair again.


 
I totally understand. I'm planning on taking off at least an inch after the new year.





MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> Well, even though I had dropped out of the challenge in November, I'm gonna still post my pics. I did well most of the year, but had a setback in September due to synthetic hair braids, and my ends thinned and broke considerably . So, I've decided to transition to natural and to focus on hair health before length. I'm a BKT'er now, and I'll be using that and human hair braids to continue my journey and will hopefully make APL by by fall of 2010. I plan to transition until my natural hair is at least shoulder-length stretched.
> 
> December, '08
> 
> ...


 

Sorry to hear about your setback, I agree with Princess your hair looks thick and healthy.





RosesBlack said:


> I don't think I'm going to make it. I had some breakage and whatnot when I was really sick and not able to eat much or take my vitamins. I'm going to continue my relaxer stretch and keep bunning. Hopefully I'll be there around my birthday in March.
> 
> I semi straightened my hair last weekend and being sick took more of a toll than I thought.


 
I'm sorry to hear about you being sick. Don't worry your hair will bounce back before you know it.




ajacks said:


> Well, I had a set back this year (breakage from an improperly applied henna treatment) so I spent the second half of the year trying to even out the damage. I believe I have had approximately 2-1/2 inches cut since June, so I find comfort in knowing that I would have made APL had I not had the damage. Currently I am about 2 inches away from APL.
> 
> *January 2009 (thick U-shaped ends)*
> 
> ...


 

Uhmm you look APL to me. If not then *really really* close. Congratulations on your progress.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Dec 12, 2009)

ajacks said:


> MyAngelEyez~C~U, sorry to hear about your setback but your ends are perfection.



Thank you, Ajacks, . Hey, looking at your perimeter length, I think you HAVE made APL.


----------



## taz007 (Dec 12, 2009)

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


>





ajacks said:


>



MyAngelEyez - Your hair looks FANTASTIC!  Very healthy!

Ajacks - You EASILY made APL! Congrats!


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Dec 12, 2009)

taz007 said:


> MyAngelEyez - Your hair looks FANTASTIC!  Very healthy!



Thanks taz007! I do like my ends better now. Health before Length is my new motto!


----------



## ajacks (Dec 12, 2009)

flowinlocks said:


> Uhmm you look APL to me. If not then *really really* close. Congratulations on your progress.





MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> Thank you, Ajacks, . Hey, looking at your perimeter length, I think you HAVE made APL.





taz007 said:


> Ajacks - You EASILY made APL! Congrats!




Really, you think so?  Thanks, ladies! I guess I'm grazing it, but I won't be claiming APL until I gain another inch.  I don't want there to be any doubt when I finally claim it.


----------



## Minnie (Dec 12, 2009)

*Ajacks*.... There is really no doubt now.  Congrats gurl.

*MyAngelEyez*..... I love the thickness of your hair.

*beans4reezy* ..... Congratulations on making APL


----------



## flowinlocks (Dec 12, 2009)

Minnie said:


> *Ajacks*.... *There is really no doubt now.* Congrats gurl.
> 
> *MyAngelEyez*..... I love the thickness of your hair.
> 
> *beans4reezy* ..... Congratulations on making APL


 

 Congratulations!!!


----------



## beans4reezy (Dec 12, 2009)

flowinlocks said:


> Congratulations!!!


 
Thank you!! The support in this challenge has been spectacular!


----------



## taz007 (Dec 12, 2009)

beans4reezy said:


> I think I made it!! *Just barely*, but I am *CLAIMING* IT!!!


HOW DID I MISS THIS!  I have been waiting for your update.  Beautiful, APL hair!


----------



## The Princess (Dec 12, 2009)

beans4reezy said:


> I think I made it!! *Just barely*, but I am *CLAIMING* IT!!!


 


ajacks said:


> Well, I had a set back this year (breakage from an improperly applied henna treatment) so I spent the second half of the year trying to even out the damage. I believe I have had approximately 2-1/2 inches cut since June, so I find comfort in knowing that I would have made APL had I not had the damage. Currently I am about 2 inches away from APL.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

WOW, it don't seem like you had a setback, your hair is still growing long.


----------



## beans4reezy (Dec 13, 2009)

taz007 said:


> HOW DID I MISS THIS! I have been waiting for your update. Beautiful, APL hair!


 
Thank you so much Taz!! Your hair is simply to die for! FANTASTIC PROGRESS!!


----------



## The Princess (Dec 13, 2009)

Beans4reezy. You are APL. Let get this party started NOW. Congrats on making APL. Your hair is thick as well.


----------



## HarlemHottie (Dec 16, 2009)

Hey ladies I will have photos up by Saturday well maybe Sunday lol... I just had my hair relaxed 12/14/09 I think the last time I had it relaxed was either June or July I have to check... Any who my hair dresser says she loves the progress that I am making and to keep up whatever it is I am doing at home... She even said she loves how my hair takes the relaxer now (little does see know I'm taking steps to prepare my hair prior to her relaxing it)...  She stated yesterday that my hair had "4 fingers worth of new growth" not sure what all that means however it sounds good to me lol...

Since my hair is still holding the curls from the roller set she did last night I have no pics that show the length at this time just the one she took after she removed the rollers (which came out blurry however it took 3 times for her to get that one right so I just took what I could get lol)....  See you ladies this weekend, oh and she did clip my ends so I don't even know the true length right now so wish me luck.

P.S. MY LAST RELAXER WAS 7/11/09


----------



## The Princess (Dec 16, 2009)

HarlemHottie said:


> Hey ladies I will have photos up by Saturday well maybe Sunday lol... I just had my hair relaxed 12/14/09 I think the last time I had it relaxed was either June or July I have to check... Any who my hair dresser says she loves the progress that I am making and to keep up whatever it is I am doing at home... She even said she loves how my hair takes the relaxer now (little does see know I'm taking steps to prepare my hair prior to her relaxing it)... She stated yesterday that my hair had "4 fingers worth of new growth" not sure what all that means however it sounds good to me lol...
> 
> Since my hair is still holding the curls from the roller set she did last night I have no pics that show the length at this time just the one she took after she removed the rollers (which came out blurry however it took 3 times for her to get that one right so I just took what I could get lol).... See you ladies this weekend, oh and she did clip my ends so I don't even know the true length right now so wish me luck.
> 
> P.S. MY LAST RELAXER WAS 7/11/09


 

Can't wait to see your pics.


----------



## Reecie (Dec 18, 2009)

*MISSION TO APL ACCOMPLISHED!!!!*



​
I did it, ya'll! ........ *FINALLY!!* 

People are not playing when they say obtaining APL is the most difficult length to achieve. It feels like it has taken me FOREVER to get here.  I appreciate all of you ladies support. Thanks for the kind words, advice, and the pick-me ups.

Ms. Southernstunner, you did an amazing job hosting this year's challenge.  I will now be  graduating over to the Bra Strap Length Challenge 2010 and I *KNOW* you all will join me at some point in 2010.  Can't wait to see you guys on the other side!! 

Dueces!!


----------



## beans4reezy (Dec 18, 2009)

Reecie said:


> *MISSION TO APL ACCOMPLISHED!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
CONGRATULATIONS!!!! Didn't you start a thread about it taking forever to get to APL? I AM SO HAPPY FOR YOU!! Let's go head and get this BSL in 2010.  I feel like a hair "graduate" too


----------



## lamaria211 (Dec 18, 2009)

sad i missed this challenge when does it restart?


----------



## Reecie (Dec 18, 2009)

beans4reezy said:


> CONGRATULATIONS!!!! Didn't you start a thread about it taking forever to get to APL? I AM SO HAPPY FOR YOU!! Let's go head and get this BSL in 2010.  I feel like a hair "graduate" too



Girl!  I'm glad you're as estatic as I am!! I'm with you. I ready, willing, and committed to achieving BSL by June/July and hopefully start by MBL journey mid 2010!  It's on!!!


----------



## taz007 (Dec 18, 2009)

beans4reezy said:


> CONGRATULATIONS!!!! Didn't you start a thread about it taking forever to get to APL? I AM SO HAPPY FOR YOU!! Let's go head and get this BSL in 2010.  I feel like a hair "graduate" too





Reecie said:


> Girl!  I'm glad you're as estatic as I am!! I'm with you. I ready, willing, and committed to achieving BSL by June/July and hopefully start by MBL journey mid 2010!  It's on!!!



Congratulations to you, girls!!  Time to get that BSL.  LET'S ROLL!! :superman:


----------



## Minnie (Dec 18, 2009)

Congratulations
I'm in the bsl2010 challenge with you also.....Good luck, not that you need, your hair looks very healthy.




Reecie said:


> *MISSION TO APL ACCOMPLISHED!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Fhrizzball (Dec 18, 2009)

Well I posted in my other challenge so I guess I might as well do it hear. I don't think I made it to APL or at least it doesn't feel it to me. I mini chopped my hair back in late Oct but I guess it grew back. I'm getting another hair cut (by a prof this time) come this weekend so my hair will be shorter yet again for the news years...

Start of Challenge




Before Cut in Oct




After Cut in Oct




Today Dec 09'









I wonder if I'll be overestimating myself if I join the BSL challenge for 2010?

Awesome progress to everyone in this challenge though! Everyone's such an inspiration.


----------



## flowinlocks (Dec 18, 2009)

Reecie said:


> *MISSION TO APL ACCOMPLISHED!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Congratulations!!!! And yes you will def. see me in the other side.







Kusare said:


> Well I posted in my other challenge so I guess I might as well do it hear. I don't think I made it to APL or at least it doesn't feel it to me. I mini chopped my hair back in late Oct but I guess it grew back. I'm getting another hair cut (by a prof this time) come this weekend so my hair will be shorter yet again for the news years...
> 
> Start of Challenge
> 
> ...


 

I say go for it. I'm doing a trim myself after the new year, but I still think I can make BSL by next Dec. (pending I don't have any setbacks)
sooooo, I'll see you in the BSL challenge?? Oh yeah, Congratulations on making APL!!!


----------



## The Princess (Dec 18, 2009)

Reecie said:


> *MISSION TO APL ACCOMPLISHED!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

WOW your hair is beautiful, congrats on making APL. See in in BSL challenge.


----------



## LaidBak (Dec 19, 2009)

Its so encouraging to see these sucesses!   Congrats Ladies!


----------



## The Princess (Dec 19, 2009)

Well Just checking in..Im DCing on dry hair w/heat, using Shescentit Bannana Brulee. 

Well two more weeks till this challenge is officially over. Im know for a fact, everyone has gain more growth from Jan 09 until DEC 09. 

So post pics Ladies.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Dec 19, 2009)

flowinlocks said:


> Congratulations!!!



Thank you


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Dec 19, 2009)

Minnie said:


> *MyAngelEyez*..... I love the thickness of your hair.



Thanks, Minnie!


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Dec 19, 2009)

Congrats to everyone who has made APL! Can't wait to see more reveals!


----------



## loulou82 (Dec 19, 2009)

I know I won't be full APL in two weeks but I'm close. I really need one mo' inch but I'll post a final pic regardless.


----------



## flowinlocks (Dec 20, 2009)

I'm barely scraping but I made it.!!  Thanks so much for the motivation, inspration, and wisdom ladies!! I'm so looking foward to joining those of you who are in the BSL 2010 challenge. HHG!!


----------



## taz007 (Dec 21, 2009)

flowinlocks said:


> I'm barely scraping but I made it.!!  Thanks so much for the motivation, inspration, and wisdom ladies!! I'm so looking foward to joining those of you who are in the BSL 2010 challenge. HHG!!



   

Congratulations, Flowinlocks!!  Fabulous progress!  See you in the BSL Challenge.  You definitely were a positive influence here!!


----------



## SelfStyled (Dec 21, 2009)

Way to grow Flowinlocks. You were so inspirational on this challenge. Best of luck reaching BSL.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Dec 22, 2009)

flowinlocks said:


> I'm barely scraping but I made it.!!  Thanks so much for the motivation, inspration, and wisdom ladies!! I'm so looking foward to joining those of you who are in the BSL 2010 challenge. HHG!!



Congrats, Sis!


----------



## RosesBlack (Dec 22, 2009)

Okay kind of a bootleg update shot. The left side is a little shorter but I'm so close in the front. I'm going to continue my relaxer stretch until after New Years I think. I've got a lot of shrinkage and my hair is all big and curly from being bunned all day.

Even though I'm not all the way APL I am super super happy with how healthy my hair is and that my growth has stayed pretty steady despite being ill for awhile over the summer (Oh HI SETBACKS )  and my body not doing so hot. I'm a little disappointed but still pretty happy.






I will take some purely for the shiny factor probably this weekend my hair is still damp from my wash and dc last night.


----------



## The Princess (Dec 22, 2009)

flowinlocks said:


> I'm barely scraping but I made it.!!  Thanks so much for the motivation, inspration, and wisdom ladies!! I'm so looking foward to joining those of you who are in the BSL 2010 challenge. HHG!!


 

It don't matter..as long as you made it. CONGRATS!!!!


----------



## Minnie (Dec 22, 2009)

flowinlocks said:


> I'm barely scraping but I made it.!!  Thanks so much for the motivation, inspration, and wisdom ladies!! I'm so looking foward to joining those of you who are in the BSL 2010 challenge. HHG!!


 
Congrats lady on making APL
See ya in the bsl challenge


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Dec 27, 2009)

Here's my reveal. Not quite APL but darn near close. I'm excited because when I finally get there it means only like 3 inches 'til BSL. Yay!!

December 26, 2009:


----------



## flowinlocks (Dec 27, 2009)

dontspeakdefeat said:


> Here's my reveal. Not quite APL but darn near close. I'm excited because when I finally get there it means only like 3 inches 'til BSL. Yay!!
> 
> December 26, 2009:


 


You have made awesome progress. Your hair looks so healthy, congratulations!!


----------



## The Princess (Dec 28, 2009)

dontspeakdefeat said:


> Here's my reveal. Not quite APL but darn near close. I'm excited because when I finally get there it means only like 3 inches 'til BSL. Yay!!
> 
> December 26, 2009:


 

Your hair is so thick and full. Very Pretty.


----------



## trendsetta25 (Dec 28, 2009)

band:CONGRATS TO ALL OF THE LADIES THAT MADE IT TO APL AND FOR THE ONES LIKE ME THAT ARE INCHES AWAY...*LET'S DO THIS!!!!*oke:


----------



## Minnie (Dec 31, 2009)

Deleted...
Trying to upload to photobucket.


----------



## The Princess (Dec 31, 2009)

Minnie said:


> I am bad in taking pics, but here is my year end pic.
> 
> I can finally claim apl.
> 
> ...


 

Your pics are not showing, just red "x"s.


----------



## Minnie (Dec 31, 2009)

The Princess said:


> Your pics are not showing, just red "x"s.


 
Thanks, let me try again.   Are both not showing or the second one?


----------



## Minnie (Dec 31, 2009)

Deleted...
Trying to upload to photobucket.


----------



## Minnie (Dec 31, 2009)

I am sooooo bad at pics.  Can you see them now?


----------



## Shay72 (Dec 31, 2009)

Minnie said:


> I am sooooo bad at pics. Can you see them now?


 
No, how are you trying to do it? From photobucket copy the IMG code into your post.


----------



## Minnie (Dec 31, 2009)

Deleted.......


----------



## Minnie (Dec 31, 2009)

Tell me you ladies can see this

Pic 1 is starting 
Pic 2 & 3 was taken 12/30/09


----------



## taz007 (Dec 31, 2009)

^^^ I see, I see!  Great Progress Minnie!!!


----------



## Minnie (Dec 31, 2009)

Thanks Taz.  I have been trying off and on all day.


----------



## flowinlocks (Dec 31, 2009)

Minnie said:


> Tell me you ladies can see this
> 
> Pic 1 is starting
> Pic 2 & 3 was taken 12/30/09


 


Awesome progress!! Congratulations!


----------



## jamaicalovely (Dec 31, 2009)

dontspeakdefeat said:


> Here's my reveal. Not quite APL but darn near close. I'm excited because when I finally get there it means only like 3 inches 'til BSL. Yay!!
> 
> December 26, 2009:



Great job!


----------



## SouthernStunner (Dec 31, 2009)

Congratulations to all the ladies that made it to APL.  I of course did not but I am not sad cause I have come a long way and I got MEGA thickness.  For those that did not make it I will see you in the APL 2010 challenge!



Many Blessings in the New Year
SouthernStunner


----------



## taz007 (Dec 31, 2009)

Thank you, SouthernStunner, for this awesome challenge.  This has been the_ BEST _challenge ever!


----------



## trendsetta25 (Dec 31, 2009)

well as you guys know, i didnt make it to APL but i'm happy with the growth i got. i'm an inch and a half away...see below. 
BTW this picture isnt an accurate length shot since ive been stretching for 12 weeks and plan to relax once i'm off accutane in March (yes, i'm stretching for approx 23+ weeks..pray for me)

APL is at the 4.5 mark on my shirt...sorry my shirt is really baggy. i would take a pic with just my bra on, but my back is scarred due to acne  ALSO....i'm currently wearing a weave so i could only take a pic of my nape.
*OCTOBER 2009*


----------



## flowinlocks (Dec 31, 2009)

trendsetta25 said:


> well as you guys know, i didnt make it to APL but i'm happy with the growth i got. i'm an inch and a half away...see below.
> BTW this picture isnt an accurate length shot since ive been stretching for 12 weeks and plan to relax once i'm off accutane in March (yes, i'm stretching for approx 23+ weeks..pray for me)
> 
> APL is at the 4.5 mark on my shirt...sorry my shirt is really baggy. i would take a pic with just my bra on, but my back is scarred due to acne  ALSO....i'm currently wearing a weave so i could only take a pic of my nape.
> *OCTOBER 2009*


 

You still made wonderful progess!! Your hair looks so shiny and healthy!! Congratulations!!


----------



## naturalpride (Dec 31, 2009)

I didn't make apl this year, but next year (if the Lord says the same) I will be there


----------



## The Princess (Dec 31, 2009)

This challenge was very fun and im glad I was apart of it. I met alot of new people and friends too. Good Luck in the new year. Not only in the hair dept, but life as well. Wish me luck to. Im going to need it.


----------



## JustKiya (Jan 1, 2010)

JustKiya said:


> For my starting pic, I did the grab and pull:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



and here is my ending pic - I didn't need DH's help, this time. :woohoo: 






and I'm at 8.5, which makes me definitely APL. *happydance* 

I haven't used MT for most of the year - I've just been DC'ing every other week, and keeping it in protective styles.


----------



## flowinlocks (Jan 1, 2010)

JustKiya said:


> and here is my ending pic - I didn't need DH's help, this time. :woohoo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


Whatever you have been doing is def. working. You're almost BSL. Congrats!!


----------



## Maracujá (Jan 2, 2010)

I wasn't officialy in this challenge but...I finally made APL. I'm not too happy about my ends though, they're dehydrated.


----------



## flowinlocks (Jan 2, 2010)

Maracujá said:


> I wasn't officialy in this challenge but...I finally made APL. I'm not too happy about my ends though, they're dehydrated.


 


Congratulations!


----------



## taz007 (Jan 2, 2010)

Maracujá said:


> I wasn't officialy in this challenge but...I finally made APL. I'm not too happy about my ends though, they're dehydrated.


Uh, you are well PAST APL.  Beautiful!!!


----------



## Minnie (Jan 3, 2010)

Maracujá said:


> I wasn't officialy in this challenge but...I finally made APL. I'm not too happy about my ends though, they're dehydrated.


 

You are well past apl.  Congrats on your progress.  Your hair is very pretty and thick.


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane (Jan 3, 2010)

i joined this challenge forever ago and never updated. anyway, i made it to apl. ♥


----------



## The Princess (Jan 3, 2010)

Maracujá said:


> I wasn't officialy in this challenge but...I finally made APL. I'm not too happy about my ends though, they're dehydrated.


 

Congrats on making APL. Your hair looks beatiful too.


----------



## flowinlocks (Jan 3, 2010)

vainღ♥♡jane said:


> i joined this challenge forever ago and never updated. anyway, i made it to apl. ♥


 

Congratulations.


----------



## HarlemHottie (Jan 4, 2010)

Okay here we go this is after my cut and everything, I don't think I made it but I came damn close... lol


----------



## flowinlocks (Jan 4, 2010)

HarlemHottie said:


> Okay here we go this is after my cut and everything, I don't think I made it but I came damn close... lol


 


You still made nice progress. You'll be APL in no time. Congratulations!


----------



## HarlemHottie (Jan 4, 2010)

You're right... I mean if I would have taken the photos before I allowed her to cut it I'm sure I would have made the mark, however I didn't want to do it like that. I felt as though I was cheating myself as silly as that may sound... lol

My next relaxer is in April some time, I should clear the mark by then I'm sure.


----------



## unalteredone (Jan 5, 2010)

Sooooo, i think i juuuuuuuust made it, but i'm not gonna claim it yet. I hope to claim by February. But now my sights are set on BSL!


----------



## RosesBlack (Jan 6, 2010)

My maxiglide came so I will have an actual end of challenge update Sunday I think.


----------



## flowinlocks (Jan 6, 2010)

unalteredone said:


> Sooooo, i think i juuuuuuuust made it, but i'm not gonna claim it yet. I hope to claim by February. But now my sights are set on BSL!
> 
> View attachment 53546


 

You look really close to me. Congratulations!


----------

